# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Mount Physikum - Herbst 14

## ehemaliger User_29072015

So meine Lieben, wenn alles gut geht sind wir nun schon die nchsten IMPP Opfer.

Wer plant noch mit dabei zu sein?

----------


## Jemine

:Guinness:   :Blauchlicht:   :EEK!:   :Beamen:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Heul: 
So ungefhr meine Gedanken zur anstehenden Bergerklimmung.
Also, Ar$chbckchen zusammen und loooos gehts  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> So ungefhr meine Gedanken zur anstehenden Bergerklimmung.
> Also, Ar$chbckchen zusammen und loooos gehts


Jepp, so wrde ich den Zustand auch beschreiben. Ich dachte immer das Gefhl im 4. wre unglaublich toll, ich finde es unglaublich schrecklich  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jemine

Ich glaube, das Gefhl im 5. ist unglaublich toll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Qin

Bin auch dabei  ::-winky: 
Unfassbar, wie schnell das jetzt ging... Aber je schneller die Vorklinik rum ist, desto besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oh Gott oh Gott *umfall*.. ich war doch erst gestern Erstie  :Frown:

----------


## Jemine

Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig, tiiiiiiiiiief ein- und ausatmen..... Eeeeeeeeein......aaaauuuuus......eeeeeeeeeeeein...  ...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaus....

----------


## wandschrank

habt ihr schon angefangen denn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jub, hab ik.

----------


## wandschrank

sehr sympathisches bild ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ha! Ebenso! :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank

wie macht ihr das mit dem kreuzen? immer so zwischendurch oder macht ihr so ''kreuz-blcke'' nach dem lernen quasi?

----------


## Qin

Ich fang erst im Juli an. Muss reichen, hab ja eh genug Wiederholung jetzt im 4. -.-

----------


## wandschrank

ich glaube ganz ganz viele aus anderen threads haben auch mitte juli angefangen Qin, also kein stress oder so  :Smilie:

----------


## Qin

> ich glaube ganz ganz viele aus anderen threads haben auch mitte juli angefangen Qin, also kein stress oder so


Ja eben, deshalb mach ich mir auch gar keine Sorgen  :Grinnnss!:  (was das Schriftliche angeht  :bhh:  )

----------


## Miss_H

> Ich glaube, das Gefhl im 5. ist unglaublich toll


 :Big Grin:  Jaja, in der Klinik wird alles viel besser. Und in der Klinik gibt es keine langweiligen Fcher und keine schlechten Dozenten. Die Klinik ist das Paradies auf Erden.

----------


## wandschrank

fr die vorkliniker!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

> fr die vorkliniker!


Bei mir ist es jetzt erst ein halbes Jahr her. Aber Klinik ist tatschlich viel cooler. Und macht euch nicht zu viel Stress (auch wenn man es dann sowieso immer macht. Es lohnt sich trotzdem nicht.) Und die schlimme Zeit geht vorbei.

----------


## wandschrank

Httest du irgendeinen Lernplan als Vorlage? Ich glaub damit tu ich mich am schwersten, so wochenlang den ,,roten Faden'' zu behalten quasi.

----------


## Liliac

Oh je, mich hast dann also auch erwischt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joolz

Tja, da sind wir wohl die nchsten  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@wandschrank Ich wuerd dir ja gern auf deine PN antworten..aber irgendwie existierst du nicht.  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank

> @wandschrank Ich wuerd dir ja gern auf deine PN antworten..aber irgendwie existierst du nicht.


das hrt man aber gerne  :Big Grin: 
hab jetzt bisschen um-eingestellt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Trotzdem noch nonexistent.  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank

Hmm.. strange! Dann spter :P
Womit hast du angefangen beim Lernen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Treff mich 1x die Woche mit meiner Lerngruppe. Gehen themenweise Anatomie zusammen mit Physio durch. Haben bisher die ganze Verdauung gemacht. Ist eher ein Wissen aus dem Hinterstuebchen kramen als exzessives Lernen. Das Wissen ist ja da, muss nur reaktiviert werden. :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank

Das klingt sehr gut.

----------


## mathematicus

Ich werde auch am Start sein.. wovor ich bisher am meisten Schiss habe, ist die mndliche Prfung in Physio; in Anatomie/Histo wurde man wenigstens stndig mdl. geprft und BC mag ich zu sehr, als dass ich Angst davor haben knnte. Freue mich aber schon unglaublich auf den Tag, an dem alles vorbei ist!  :Big Grin:

----------


## auroraborealis

Bin auch dabei. 
Den guten Vorstzen nach, htte ich schon lngst angefangen haben mssen, aber die Realitt sieht doch anders aus.
Ich wollte am Wochenende mal mit den Physiothemen anfangen, die ich bisher vernachlssigt habe. Verdauung und Hormone.

----------


## Jemine

Ah, Auroraborealis, dein Ticker unten macht mich ganz kirre... 

Ich werd mir den Lernplan von Medilearn besorgen und den etwas umgestalten, sodass es fr mich zeitlich alles hin haut. Habe aber letztens nur den alten vom Frhjarsphysikum gefunden, vielleicht gibt es den neuen noch gar nicht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Zum Glck ist es echt viel reaktivieren. Lerne derzeit halt BC und dann noch Physiologie. In 6 Wochen schreiben wir Psychologie und dann erst am 11.7. BC und am 14.7. fngt unser MediLearn Kurs an.
Da ich aber am 18.7. noch Physiologie wuppen muss, steige ich beim Kurs erst in Woche 2 ein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sun.flower

Werdet ihr im 4. berhaupt nicht mit Testaten, Klausuren & Co. beschftigt oder woher nehmt ihr die Zeit zur Physikumsvorbereitung?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> Werdet ihr im 4. berhaupt nicht mit Testaten, Klausuren & Co. beschftigt oder woher nehmt ihr die Zeit zur Physikumsvorbereitung?!


2 Klausuren. Gab schonmal schlimmere Semester  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank

> Zum Glck ist es echt viel reaktivieren. Lerne derzeit halt BC und dann noch Physiologie. In 6 Wochen schreiben wir Psychologie und dann erst am 11.7. BC und am 14.7. fngt unser MediLearn Kurs an.
> Da ich aber am 18.7. noch Physiologie wuppen muss, steige ich beim Kurs erst in Woche 2 ein


der kurs soll unglaublich effektiv sein!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hoffe es, wir sind fr letzten in Gttingen die ihn bezahlt bekomnen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

65% Physio gekreuzt, besser als nix  :Grinnnss!: 

Dafr wieder Chemie mit 28% verkackt, aber sowas von :-P

----------


## auroraborealis

Jetzt gibt es kein zurck mehr, hab mich gestern angemeldet.
Ich sollte mir mal langsam einen Plan machen, denn das Gefhl, vor einem Berg zustehen und nicht zu wissen, wie man berhaupt anfangen soll, ist frustrierend.

----------


## wandschrank

naja noch kann man sich abmelden  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wenn es bei mir so weiter geht sehe ich das Physikum zwischen nie und nimmer.

Erst steige ich in  den falschen Zug und Lande in Hannover statt in Gttingen und dann verkacke ich das BC Testat und musste vom Proff nachgeprft werden; boar war das tzend heute alles  :grrrr....:

----------


## auroraborealis

@MediNaddl
Das klingt wirklich tzend  :Troest: . Hast du BC dann beim Prof aber doch noch glcklich hinter dich gebracht?

@wandschrank
Wie ich unser Prfungsamt einschtze, wre die Abmeldung ein genau so groer brokratischer Hrdenlauf wie die Anmeldung. Das tu ich mir nicht noch mal an.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja, der Proff war suuuper nett und hat mich durchgewunken.  Trotzdem zum k... wen du denkst du kannst es und pltzlich:Black out.  Egal, ist um. Montag luft es hoffentlich besser

----------


## wandschrank

ja aber nicht daran aufhalten! und kein einziger prof ''winkt durch'', glaub mir,deine leistung war also ausreichend!  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

> und kein einziger prof ''winkt durch'', glaub mir,deine leistung war also ausreichend!


Wenn ich an ein gewisses Anatomie-Testat zum Thema Kopf bei mir zurckdenke, kann ich das nicht besttigen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab irgendwie immer noch keinen Plan, womit ich anfangen soll. Physio und Neuroanatomie habe ich ja eh regulr und Histo wiederhole ich durch meinen Nebenjob auch schon. Aber fr die anderen Sachen kann ich mich nicht aufraffen  :Frown:

----------


## wandschrank

jetzt mach doch nicht meine motivation kaputt?!  :Big Grin:  
Hmm. womit starten, mit den kleinen Fchern? Bio z.B. geht wahnsinnig schnell und du kriegst voll das Motivationshoch nach dem kreuzen, glaub mir ^^

----------


## mathematicus

> jetzt mach doch nicht meine motivation kaputt?!  
> Hmm. womit starten, mit den kleinen Fchern? Bio z.B. geht wahnsinnig schnell und du kriegst voll das Motivationshoch nach dem kreuzen, glaub mir ^^


Bei uns ist das Mndliche vor dem Schriftlichen, deshalb wollte ich die kleinen Fcher erst nach dem Mndlichen kreuzen. Morgen bespae ich mich mal mit Anatomie. Jedenfalls habe ich das vor  :Big Grin:

----------


## sun.flower

> Morgen bespae ich mich mal mit Anatomie. Jedenfalls habe ich das vor


Startest du einen neuen Anlauf fr Neuroanatomie?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> Startest du einen neuen Anlauf fr Neuroanatomie?


Nope, ich meinte makroskopische Anatomie :P

----------


## wandschrank

Das geht unglaublich schnell und ich sags wirklich nicht einfach so. Du bltterst im Prometheus durch und weit eig schon sehr sehr viel, vor allem bist du, sag ich mal, klger, was das lernen angeht. Wenn ich mal daran zurck denke wie ich Anatomie in den ersten Semesterwochen eig lernen wollte oO

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Nachher geht mein Physikumsantrag zur Post.

----------


## mathematicus

> Nachher geht mein Physikumsantrag zur Post.


Ich bringe ihn persnlich vorbei, bin da etwas paranoid  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank

Dito! Mittwoch, ich werde in der Bahn sitzen und zu Gott beten, dass niemand meinen Rucksack klaut  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Nun ja, ich fahre nicht extra von kassel nach Hannover zum LPA  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mathematicus

> Nun ja, ich fahre nicht extra von kassel nach Hannover zum LPA


Wir knnen den Antrag einfach im Prfungsamt der Uni abgeben, die prfen das auf Vollstndigkeit und regeln alles weitere, sobald man alle Scheine hat - geht das bei euch nicht? Nach Mnchen wrde ich jetzt auch nicht extra fahren  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Mmmh; uns wurde gesagt es muss direkt nach Hannover.

----------


## wandschrank

Und was macht ihr so :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich hasse diesen Brokratie-Kack fr die olle Physikums-Anmeldung. -.- Beglaubigte Kopie der Geburtsurkunde reicht ihnen nicht, ne originale Abschrift musses sein! *Vogel zeig* Was mein Abi-Zeugnis noch zur Sache tut wrd ich ja auch gern wissen..ich werd ja jetzt nicht seit fast 2 Jahren studieren und kein Abi haben..

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja, da wiehert der dunkle Amtsrappe.

----------


## wandschrank

> ..ich werd ja jetzt nicht seit fast 2 Jahren studieren und kein Abi haben..



naja man hrt ja genug von solchen ,,zwischenfllen'' oder  :Big Grin:  grusel und so. Habt ihr euch Ziele gesetzt frs Physikum, mit einem gewissen Ergebnis rauszugehen? Oder meiden wir solche Themen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ziel is diese doofe Vorklinik hinter mir zu lassen..wenns dann auch noch ne gute Note wird, umso besser. Aber primr will ich endlich in die Klinik.

----------


## wandschrank

Dito! Vier gewinnt.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ich hasse diesen Brokratie-Kack fr die olle Physikums-Anmeldung. -.- Beglaubigte Kopie der Geburtsurkunde reicht ihnen nicht, ne originale Abschrift musses sein! *Vogel zeig* Was mein Abi-Zeugnis noch zur Sache tut wrd ich ja auch gern wissen..ich werd ja jetzt nicht seit fast 2 Jahren studieren und kein Abi haben..


Afaik kann man von der Geburtsurkunde keine beglaubigte Kopie machen. Davon gibt's quasi nur originale. Aber das kannst du bei deiner Geburtsstadt meistens einfach anfordern.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## auroraborealis

Dann oute ich mich mal zu diesem unbeliebten Thema und gebe zu, dass ich mindestens eine 2 will/ brauche.
Sonst komme ich nicht an die TUM (die Pltze werden nach Physikumsnote vergeben) und da muss ich zwingend hin, weil ich nebenher vollzeit arbeite. Das geht an der LMU einfach nicht.
Sonst wrs mir egal.

----------


## mathematicus

> Dann oute ich mich mal zu diesem unbeliebten Thema und gebe zu, dass ich mindestens eine 2 will/ brauche.
> Sonst komme ich nicht an die TUM (die Pltze werden nach Physikumsnote vergeben) und da muss ich zwingend hin, weil ich nebenher vollzeit arbeite. Das geht an der LMU einfach nicht.
> Sonst wrs mir egal.


Naja, das ist ja noch nachvollziehbar^^ aber unterscheiden sich die klinischen Stundenplne da so krass, dass du an der LMU nicht nebenher arbeiten knntest? Bzw. gibt es keine Mglichkeit, eine Art Hrtefallantrag oder so zu stellen?

Bin jetzt angemeldet. Hoffentlich pfuschen die Scheine in Physio und Neuroanatomie nicht dazwischen  :Big Grin:

----------


## auroraborealis

Leider geht's an der LMU wirklich nicht. Das liegt daran, dass dort erstens wesentlich mehr Veranstaltungen mit Anwesenheitspflicht sind und zweitens, die Seminare nicht immer zu regelmigen Zeiten sind. Da hat man in einer Woche Montag Vormittag und Donnerstag Nachmittag, dafr aber in der nchsten Woche Dienstag Nachmittag und Freitag frh.
Mir wre es ohne den Druck auch lieber gewesen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Jemine

Bei mir kam die beglaubigte Abschrift der Geburtsurkunde aber ganz schnell nach Beantragung. Hat nur wenige Tage gedauert aber leider 20€ gekostet.

Not ist mir wumpe. Ne gute Note wre definitiv schn aber ein bestimmtes Notenziel hab ich nicht. (ok, mindestens ne 4 wre toll^^)

Da ich jetzt wegen eines verletzten Fues sportlich erstmal lahmgelegt bin, kann ich mich ja vorbergehend intensiver aufs Lernen konzentrieren  :grrrr....:

----------


## auroraborealis

Wow, ich htte nicht gedacht, dass das so unterschiedlich ist. Meine hat nur 10 Euro gekostet.
Was hast du denn mit deinem Fu gemacht?

----------


## Jemine

Supinationstrauma OSG. Zum Glck kein Bnderriss. Dennoch ganz schn bld grad, da ich eigentlich Vorstellungen und Auftritte zu tanzen htte^^ Mal sehen, wie ich das bewerkstellige. Leider die Seite, wo ich mal ne Teilruptur der Achillessehne hatte, daher tut es jetzt irgendwie doppelt weh  :Oh nee...:  Also bleibt mir wohl nix anderes brig, als brav zu schonen und den Fu hochzulegen, denn die Achillessehne ist seit der alten Verletzung ganz besoders zimperlich und muckt schnell mit. *seufz*

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Gibt es hier keinen, der im 4 Semster Regelstudienzeit damit hadern muss alle Scheine zu bekommen ^^ ?

Mir scheint so, hier fliegt jeder durch die Vorklinik ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Lol ne, fliegen tu ich bestimmt nicht. Manchmal hab ich aber das Gefhl, dass ich mich irgendwie durch die Vorklinik gemogelt hab. :peng:  Ein paar Scheine sind noch offen, aber da wird einfach so dermaen reingehauen, dass sie mich bitten werden, dass ich den Schein annehme.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_H

> Sonst komme ich nicht an die TUM (die Pltze werden nach Physikumsnote vergeben) und da muss ich zwingend hin, weil ich nebenher vollzeit arbeite. Das geht an der LMU einfach nicht.
> Sonst wrs mir egal.


Zum letzten Wintersemester brauchte man definitiv "nur" eine 3. Ich kenne persnlich jemanden der mit 3 in mndlich und schriftlich an der TUM ist.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Mir fehlt noch Psychologie, BC und Physio.
Jedem von uns kann eine dumme Klausur das Physikum im Sommer vermasseln. Ich fr meinen Teil halte das fr mich persnlich keineswegs fr ausgeschlossen.

----------


## wandschrank

Dann hab ich jetzt wohl mein coming out: Ich wiederhol mein zweites vorklinisches Jahr (ich hoffe ich darf noch hier unter euch bleiben ;) )  bin  komplett scheinfrei seit diesem Semesteranfang. Habe einen Nebenjob und Doktorarbeit nebenbei laufen.

----------


## auroraborealis

@ Miss H
Dieses Jahr wollen echt verdammt viele an die TUM. Und ich wre gerne auf der sicheren Seite  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

> Gibt es hier keinen, der im 4 Semster Regelstudienzeit damit hadern muss alle Scheine zu bekommen ^^ ?
> 
> Mir scheint so, hier fliegt jeder durch die Vorklinik ^^


Ich bin sowas von nicht mehr in Regelstudienzeit, keine Panik. Und ich lebe auch noch^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Sagt mal, das mediskript, wenn man da kreuzt bekommt man auch dann die Erluterungen angezeigt, warum diese oder jene Antwort falsch ist?

Ich habe eben Examen online von Thieme aktiviert, finde das jetzt aber nicht sooo toll. Oder hab ich was bersehen?

----------


## wandschrank

Ich finde das ist zwar schon eine Geschmackssache ob mediscript oder examen online, aber mir gefllt examen online bei weitem besser! mediscript kommentiert falsche Antworten, examen online aber auch. Die Qualitt der Kommentare zu den Antworten variiert allerdings deutlich, wenn du z.B. Verdauung 1998 kreuzt, wirst du zu vielen falschen Antworten nichts kommentiert bekommen, einmal stand da sogar: Mit den restlichen Aussagen sollte man keine Zeit verschwenden oder sowas. Je aktueller die Fragen sind, desto ''besser'' werden auch die Kommentare, vor allem bei den Fragen, die ganz oft vorkommen. Achso und bei beiden hast du manchmal Kommentare, die gut gemeint sind und zeigen sollen dass man auf der Seite des Studenten ist, aber ich kann sowas z.B. berhaupt nicht ab: Beispiel Psychologie: ,, Frau M. mag ihre Erdbeertrtchen einfach sooooo gerne. (steht wortwrtlich so in einem Kommentar) oder ,,Wer hat sich diese Frage ausgedacht?!'' Wie gesagt, kommt bei beidem vor! Beide Systeme haben aber Kommentare, nur das Design ist wesentlich anders. Ich bin Team examen online :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Gut, Thieme online und ich sind jetzt Freunde. Geht echt gut mit den Kommentaren und ich hab das Gefhl echt noch was gelernt zu haben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank

meint ihr die letzten 10 examina reichen oder sollte man noch weiter kreuzen? die letzten 10 wren (ohne F2014 das neu kommt) F2009 - H2013

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Die letzten 10 sollten passen.

Noch 111 Tage meinte vorhin eine Freundin :-0

----------


## wandschrank

das sind gut 4 monate! ganz ruhig bleiben! was soll denn dann zwei wochen vor dem physikum hier los sein wenn's jetzt schon los geht  :Big Grin:  easy come easy go erstmal!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich zhle nicht, keine Sorge  :hmmm...: 

Muss ab nchster Woche nur mal ernsthaft mit Physio anfangen, sonst ist Physikum im Sommer pass

----------


## expredator

Mal schaun, wie viele von euch durchfallen werden.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Buhu! Mami!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Mal schaun, wie viele von euch durchfallen werden.


nett!!!!!
aber selbst wenn wird sich hier sicher keiner von der klippe strzen!!!!!!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Mal schaun, wie viele von euch durchfallen werden.


Das sowas wie du berhaupt studieren darf ^^

Bisschen freundlichkeit knnte man schon erwarten ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Vermutlich erwartet es, dass hier nach dem Physikum auch dmmliche Diskussionen und Klagen wegen quersitzenden Frzen angezettelt werden. Ich hoffe nicht, dass hier so merkwrdige Menschen wie im letzen Physikum aufschlagen... Am besten ignoriert man es einfach, dann muss es sich nen anderen Spielplatz suchen.

----------


## wandschrank

Stell dir mal vor das Leben wrde nur aus klagen bestehen, nur reiche Anwlte und wartende, klagende Normal-Sterbliche.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Irgendwie ein cooles Feeling wenn man bei Thieme online jeden Tag ein bisschen besser kreuzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Overshoot

ich werd voll nervs wenn ich immer lese dass einige schon am kreuzen sind und auch einige meiner kumpels^^ meine taktik ist erstmal ein fach komplett zu lernen und dann mal etwas zu kreuzen aus klausuren die ca. 5-6 jahre alt sind- aber die fragen der letzten jahre erst ein paar wochen davor^^ hoffe das geht nicht nach hinten los :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich kreuze nur Physio, da ich noch in die Nachklausur muss  :hmmm...:  Also mehr Muss als freiwilliges streben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jemine

Heissen Dank an alle, die erst zu unserer Prfungsgruppe wollen und dann nicht bescheid sagen, dass sie nun doch woanders untergekommen sind  :grrrr....:   :Wand:   :keule: 
Ich melde mich gleich mal ganz alleine an, um diesem Physikumsorganisationswahnsinn zu entgehen.
Ich kotze im Strahl, echt...

----------


## wandschrank

ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich echt geschockt war als ich gehrt hab, dass man sich ''zusammen'' zur prfung anmelden kann. ich dachte immer das wird nur ausgelost, aber pustekuchen. aber wei nicht, findest du's denn soooo frderlich, mit bekannten geprft zu werden? auch wenn ich die vorzge natrlich verstehe..

----------


## auroraborealis

Ihr knnt euch aussuchen, mit wem ihr geprft werdet?  :EEK!:  Wow.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja, bei uns auch so. Wir knnen uns mit bis zu 4 Leuten zusammen zur Prfung anmelden. Man muss dann nur seine Anmeldesachen als LPA zusammenschicken. Frist ist da bei uns der 10.05., fr "Alleinanmelder" der 10.06. 

Wir haben uns jetzt zu zweit angemeldet und dann werden uns noch 2 Leute zugelost/-geteilt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Same here, haben uns zu viert angemeldet.

----------


## mathematicus

Bei uns geht es (angeblich) nach der Reihenfolge, in der man sich anmeldet - haben uns zu zweit angemeldet, mal schauen, ob wir dann zusammen in einer Gruppe sind bzw. wer dann noch mit geprft wird. Bin gespannt  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank

und was macht ihr so

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Citratcyclus BC und ich finde es nicht sooooo schlimm  :Grinnnss!: 

Freitag Lerngruppe Physio: Herz, Blut, Kreislauf.

Zum Medi - learn - Kurs bin ich jetzt auch angemeldet.  Eben kam die Besttigung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank

fleiig fleiig ;)
ich bin mit bio fertig ,yeah?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

sei froh. ich hasse bio.

haben zum Glck im jetzigen semester regulr bc und Psychologie.  hoffe Psychologie sind im Physikum echt leichte punkte.

----------


## sun.flower

> hoffe Psychologie sind im Physikum echt leichte punkte.


wenn man's mal gut gelernt hat, definitiv  :Top:

----------


## wandschrank

Medi-Learn Psycho ist da echt krass gut, vor allem versteht man endlich mal auch soziologische Begriffe, ich find Med. Soziologie immer viel schlimmer als Psychologie. Nur das Vokabelheft (ML Psycho 4) find ich leicht unntig, aber naja.

Wie kann man Bio hassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

fand bio schon in der schule de  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Overshoot

bin ich der einzige student in ganz deutschland der psycho/soz mega schwer findet ? fr mich gar keine leichten punkte :Big Grin:  hab jetzt mal anatomie biochemie und psycho gekreuzt konnte nicht mehr warten erst alles fertig zu lernen- bei psycho gammle ich bei ca.50% rum (und das 5 examina von lteren jahren)whrend biochemie/ana ich mit 80% ganz guten schnitt habe

v.a. themen wie tests, skalen, experimente, diese ganzen odds und ratios und p und q und rs da kriege ich direkt das kotzen- in bchern immer so einfach erklrt, aber dann hauen die so eine frage raus und man kann absolut nichts drauf anwenden- arbeite mit skripts, kurzlehrbuch theime und mediscript dass (angeblich) wie medilearn sein soll- naja vielleicht ist letzteres meine letzte hoffnung fr dieses fach^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

80%? Respekt! !!!

----------


## Overshoot

ja liegt daran dass ich vorprp war im dritten, im vierten auch jetzt und  fr die zweitis im biochemiepraktikum auch so quasi tutor bin. ist man gezwungen viel zu wiederholen fr die fcher, weil wenn man keine ahnung hat und nur dahin geht um kohle zu verdienen das wrde irgendwann auffallen :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

OK, da hast du recht. Ich kreuze in Bio satte 28 % *hstel*. Ich sehe, da ist noch ein wenig was zu tun  :Grinnnss!: 

Sitze gerade in der SUB, der PC ist lahm wie sau und in einer Stunde ist schon wieder BC Seminar. hm, danach nur noch 5 mal, also schon wieder Halbzeit *yes*. Irgendwie fliegt es nur so an einem vorbei derzeit finde ich.

----------


## mathematicus

> Sitze gerade in der SUB, der PC ist lahm wie sau und in einer Stunde ist schon wieder BC Seminar.


SUB Gttingen? Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch..  :Big Grin:  Wieso kreuzt ihr schon alle die kleinen Fcher?  :Embarrassment:  wollte die eigentlich erst nach dem mndlichen kreuzen..  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

wieso, warst du vorher in g?

ich tippe nur hin und wieder im Zug iPhysikum.

----------


## mathematicus

Hab dort Abi gemacht, deshalb habe ich auch einige Stunden in der SUB abgesessen.. lang ist's her ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich bin heute mal ausnahmsweise belst motiviert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## auroraborealis

Magst du mir vielleicht was von deiner Motivation abgeben? Ich knnte dringend welche brauchen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Denk dir einfach, dass wir mit viiiel Glck nur noch 4,5 Monate Vorklinik vor uns haben  :Grinnnss!: 

Bzw auch falls man durch noch nicht bestandene Klausuren im Sommer nicht mitschreibt, der Groteil der Vorklinik hinter uns liegt.

----------


## sun.flower

> OK, da hast du recht. Ich kreuze in Bio satte 28 % *hstel*. Ich sehe, da ist noch ein wenig was zu tun


Warte mal ab, bis zu den BC-Schein hast - dann sind die meisten Biofragen deutlich besser zu beantworten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

cool, das baut auf  :Grinnnss!:  sind ja auch noch fast 3,5 Monate und 3 Scheine hin.

----------


## sun.flower

dann wrde ich mir jetzt erst Recht keine Sorgen machen  :hmmm...:  der Stress kommt noch frh genug!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Hallo Kollegen,
meine persnlicher Haltung zum Physikum:
Egal wie es ausgeht:Wir sind die VK-Seminare und Praktika auf jeden Fall los.
Viel Erfolg uns allen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

erstmal scheinfrei werden...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hoffe es, dass am Ende des Semesters wenigstens alle Praktika weg sind und Seminare  :hmmm...: 
An den Scheinen Zweifel ich allerdings derzeit.

----------


## sonnen-aufgang

Hallo...Wer kreuzt denn schon bei Thieme Examen online und hat auf einmal vor Beantwortung der Frage die Hufigkeitsverteilung in Prozent dort stehen und wie geht das wieder weg? Wollte heute ein paar Fragen zur Niere kreuzen und dann kam das auf einmal. Bei anderen Themen wie Verdauung und Atmung war das nicht....

----------


## wandschrank

das ist eines der neuesten features von examen online. find's eig ganz sinnvoll, nur die schuldgefhle sind dann ordentlich hher als sonst, wenn man sieht, dass viele leute die frage richtig beantworten.
um auf deine frage zurckzukommen:s oweit ich das richtig verstanden habe wird die statistik immer gezeigt, du kannst glaub ich nur einstellen, ob diese medi-learn-ampel dir immer angezeigt wird oder erst bei klick darauf.

----------


## Overshoot

ich gucke da nur drauf bei sehr komischen fragen um sich nicht aus der ruhe bringen zu lassen^^ hat vor und nachteile- zumindest wird die schuldgefhle dann wieder weniger wenn eine frage von nur 30% oder so aller studenten richtig beantwortet wurde. das heftigste was ich gesehen habe war 9% in der schwarzen reihe. physio frage welche farbe ein brillenglas haben muss um mglichst schnell dunkel zu adaptieren und tagsber max sicht zu haben- wtf  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich gab gerade mal gekreuzt um mir das mit der Ampel anzugucken, ich finde es nicht soooo toll muss ich sagen.

----------


## wandschrank

bei mir werden jetzt die statistiken gar nicht mehr angezeigt, egal was ich bei einstellungen habe, ist das bei sonst wem so?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

bei mir zeigt es fr nur noch Statistik an  :grrrr....:  hab gestern erst gekreuzt  :grrrr....:

----------


## Soenke666

Hey, 

ich will euch mal ein bisschen Entwarnung fr das Physikum geben. Das was ihr nun durchmachen werdet, habe ich im Frhjahrsphysikum gemacht.

Ich empfand die Zeit zwar als ziemlich anstrengend und der Druck war ziemlich gro. Allerdings ist es eher der Druck, welchem Jeder sich meist selber unterzieht.
Ich empfehle euch einfach im Stoff zu bleiben und, wenn es mglich sein sollte nebenbei die Medi Learn Scripte zu lesen. 
Jetzt solltet ihr euch eher einen berblick verschaffen und Fcher wie Anatomie knnte man sich nach Bedarf erbeut angucken.
In der heien Phase fand ich den Medi Learn Plan persnlich ziemlich gut, wenn auch ziemlich stressig.
Macht euch keinen Kopf, wenn ihr das wiedereholen am Nachmittag nicht schafft, kenne kaum jemanden der er geschafft hat.

Auch vor der mndlichen keine Angst, denn die meisten Prfer sind euch wohlgesonnen und wollen euch nicht rausprfen.
Ich empfand die Testate vor dem Physikum als anspruchsvoller und von der Atmosphre unangenehmer.
Whrend im Physikum wie in einem gesrch ber die Themen gesprochen werden konnte.

Verrennt euch im schriftlichen Teil nicht in Physik oder Chemie. Lest die Scripte und versucht jeweils die Aufgaben durchzurechnen, denn das schult am meisten. Physik knnt ihr oder eben nicht, der Aufwand das alles zu lernen wird fr die meisten vermutlich zu gro sein.
Biologie hingegen bietet bei geringem Lernaufwand schnell viele Punkte.
Fr die groen Fcher solltet ihr entsprechend Zeit aufwenden. Nicht an Psychologie verzweifeln, durch das Lesen der Scripte werdet ihr schnell Lernerfolge erzielen. Ich habe die grten Erfolge durch das Lesen des 4. Heftes erzielt.


Im ganzen Kopf hoch es ist nur eine Prfung.


LG

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich stelle gerade mal wieder fest, dass mir vegetative Physiologie nicht liegt. 
Mit Ausnahme der Niere, die ist toll  :bhh:  Aber gerade verzweifle ich am Kreislauf.

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich kann brigens mit Medi Learns gar nichts anfangen. Mich macht dieses Pseudo-lustige aggressiv.
Fr die Psycho-Semsterklausur hab ich mit dem Endspurt Heft gelernt, das fand ich toll. Die anderen hab ich noch nicht angeschaut.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Watt? Ich hasse den kompletten Wasserhaushalt  :Grinnnss!: 

Und alles in Bio oder BC mit dem DNA, RNA geblubber. Schreeeeeecccckkkkklich.

----------


## Matzexc1

Mein persnliches Hassfach Physio.Das ganze Membranpotenzial und Atmung geht mir auf den Geist

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

jepp, genau mein denken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hasse Atmung, Niere und den ganzen Genetikkrams auch^^

----------


## mathematicus

Oh ja, Niere ist doof.

Ich hab' jetzt erstmal wieder schn Heuschnupfen - perfektes Timing. :/

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

HeyHo,
ich plane auch dabei zusein. Anmeldung ist raus, aber noch sehe ich schwarz. Schreibe  2 1/2 Wochen Neuroana und hab null Plan von Bahnen geschweige denn von Neurochemie  :grrrr....:  Danach hab ich 3 Wochen Zeit komplett Physio zulernen und zwischen durch noch mal schnell die Psych/Soz Klausur rein schieben  :Oh nee...:  Wenn ich alles auf anhieb bestehe bin ich am 1.7. durch, wenn nicht 10.7. 

Neuroana und Physio sind hier die Rausprffcher mit Finalenquoten von 30-40 Prozent, die dann Physikum schieben drfen  :grrrr....: 

Ich kann also null frs Physikum lernen und auch die integrierten Seminar sitzt ich komplett unvorbereitet ab. 
Aber ich denke/hoffe, dass wenn ich dieses Semester Physio hab, msste ich das ja fr P das nur noch kreuzen oder?

----------


## wandschrank

aber du lernst doch dann automatisch frs physikum? wenn nicht frs schriftliche, dann mindestens frs mndliche, und da brauchst du laut prfungsprotokollen immer nur einen bruchteil von dem, was du fr die testate wissen musstest. und ''erfahrungsgem'' kann ich berichten, dass ich als bung fr die semesterklausuren immer physikumsklausuren gekreuzt hab (war nicht die dmmste idee die ich hatte) und wenn du dir die jetzt wieder anschaust, weit du vieles noch. also kreuz doch einfach mal die physikumsklausuren parallel zu physio, psycho und neuroana. hab ich auch so gemacht, man meint zwar immer , man htte null zeit, aber eine stunde pro tag zum kreuzen kriegt man immer raus.  die bonner kriegen das ja auch immer iwie hin ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab auch noch keinen plan ob ich schreiben werde. lasse es auf mich zukommen. 

physio ist bei uns such rausprffach.  wir hatten trotz maximaler Gleitklausel noch 15 oder 20% durchfallquote.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

15-20% Durchfallquote?? o.O Sorry aber das klingt fr mich ziemlich harmlos..wenn ich bedenke, dass bei unserer letzten BC-Klausur 80% mit Gleitklausel durchgefallen sind..

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> 15-20% Durchfallquote?? o.O Sorry aber das klingt fr mich ziemlich harmlos..wenn ich bedenke, dass bei unserer letzten BC-Klausur 80% mit Gleitklausel durchgefallen sind..


schlimmer geht halt immer  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aber 15-20%.. das find ich schon sehr gut.

----------


## tsingtao2

Morgen geht's zur Anmeldung..  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

naja Psych/Soz werd ich auf einer Po Backe absitzen. Hab nur ein bisschen Schiss, weil ich da im 1. fast durchgerauscht bin. Das wrs noch alle Scheine und dann wegen Psych/Soz ne extra runde  :Woow: 

Wenn man die Bonner Neuroanatomie berlebt hat, soll der Teil vom Impp wohl ein witz dagegen sein und Physio ist bei uns wohl auch schwerer als Physikum, dass lsst ja hoffen...


@auroraborealis
Warst du auch in Mnchen beim elsevier Verlag ?
@

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bei uns ist alles schwerer als im Physikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## auroraborealis

@schmuggelmaeuschen
Du meinst, ob ich da gearbeitet hab? Sorry, falls ich auf dem Schlauch stehen sollte und die Frage ganz anders gemeint war  :bhh: 
Nein, ich bin Biochemiker und war vorher im Labor.

@Sanguis
 :EEK!:  80% mit Gleitklausel? Ich dachte immer, wenn es so schlecht ausfllt, sinkt die Bestehensgrenze dann eben ins Bodenlose. Dann msste man selbst mit 10% noch bestanden haben, wenn noch welche weniger hatten. Komisch, dass das bei euch nicht so ist.
Und da beschweren sich die Mnchner ber 20% ohne Gleitklausel...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Auch mit Gleitklausel muss man mind. 50% haben. Alles was drunter ist, ist halt durchgefallen, egal wie viele es dann betrifft.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Psycho/Soz hab ich in 3 Wochen.  Letztes Semester ist beim uns wohl nur eine Person durchgefallen.  Ich hoffe daher ich bin es nicht in unserem Semester  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt noch 2mal BC Praktikum berstehen und dann nie wieder vorklinisches Praktikum  :Grinnnss!: 
Die Seminare finde ich ok, aber die Praktika nerven. Vor allem die hohle Eingangsklausur immer...

----------


## Miss_H

Die Semesterklausuren und Testat sind hufig schwieriger als das Physikum. Das ist ja auch irgendwie klar, weil man im Physikum nicht nur ein Fach knnen muss sondern 7.

----------


## auroraborealis

@MediNaddl
Diese 50% Grenze bei Anwendung der Gleitklausel gibt es bei uns nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob das abhngig vom Bundesland ist, aber in Bayern ist das gekippt worden da nicht zulssig.

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich hab brigens gerade meine Meinung gendert: Atmung ist das tzendste aller veg. Physio Kapitel.

----------


## tsingtao2

Bei uns ist PsychSoz eines der krassesten Siebfcher im vierten Semester.. Dafr muss man das dann auch nicht mehr frs schriftliche lernen - kreuzen reicht da! Wir sind nicht umsonst in dem Fach bundesweit immer auf Platz 1!  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@auroraborealis
nein ich  meinte, ob du auch  bei der Fokus Gruppe im Mrz bei denen warst?

----------


## Overshoot

denke ich nur so oder sind die fragen total unbalanciert gestellt ? da werden in einem jahr 20 fragen zu bio gestellt die man damals im lk htte alle beantworten knnen und gleichzeitig hauen die chemie fragen raus die im zeeck im kleingedruckten stehen (oder gar nicht)- der sinn den pks-wert von salpetersure zu wissen z.b. erschliet sich mir nicht richtig- wir studieren doch kein chemie-

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

die chemiefragen sind auch tzend. psycho dagegen finde ich so einen punktegarant bei mir.

----------


## auroraborealis

@schmugglmaeuschen
Das ist komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Schade, das wre bestimmt spannend gewesen. Warst du dabei?

----------


## lunascape

Guten Morgen,
sagt mal, wie luft bei euch die Kreuzerei?Ich habs ja immernherausgezgert weil es irgendwie frustrierend ist. Es tut mir leid das zugeben zu mssen aber ich versteh oft die Fragen nicht und in den medilearn skripten steht immer dass man die impp fragen problemlos lsen kann. Was mache ich so falsch? krieg hier grad echt die krise. Uberlege grad erstmal die skripte weiter zu lernen damit ich im stoff weiterkomme. Hatte gesterrb niere und heute frage ich mich was die da fr abgefahrenes zeug von mir wissen wollen. Da hat mir das skript kaum geholfen.  Und nun?,

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@auroraborealis
Ja war ziemlich cool, lief damals ber Facebook  :Grinnnss!:  Und da war eben eine aus Mnchen, die auch die ML comic schlimm fand, daher mein verdacht...

Leute ich hab noch gar nicht gekreuzt, immer schon den Ball flach halten  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@lunascape Deswegen soll man ja viel kreuzen. Damit man sich an die Fragen des IMPP gewoehnt. Da bleibt wohl nix anderes uebrig als ueben, ueben, ueben.

----------


## lunascape

Naja, ich hab schon gedacht dass man erfolgreicher ist. Hab heut Niere gekreuzt.Aus allen Jahren, nur 50% wenns gut war.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Jemine

Es wird aber wirklich mit der bung besser!  :Top: 
Liesst du dir denn auch die Kommentare manchmal durch? Das hilft mir auch enorm!
Nicht entmutigen lassen!

----------


## wandschrank

hab niere auch nur 50 % gekreuzt am anfang, dachte auch, dass ich das iwie hinbekommen wrde mit dem wissen aus ML, aber die fragen manchmal sehr, sehr  detailreiche sachen, die allerdings tatschlich im ml stehen. nur ob jetzt auf seite 5 grade basolateral, luminal oder apikal stand wei man halt nach dem ersten lernen nicht unbedingt sofort (also ich zumindest nicht ..  :Big Grin:  ) Bin da vllig  _Sanguis_ Meinung, kreuzen bis zum umfallen.  Was ich mich eher frage: Wie besteht man eig in Rostock (wo man glaub ich die mdl Prfer nicht vorher kennt?) oder prinzipiell bei Prfern, die alles fragen  :Big Grin: , im mndlichen, wenn man doch im schriftlicehn so gut wie nur mit ML lernt und danach in der Regel nur 11-12 Tage Zeit hat, fr die mndliche zu lernen?!  Wie geht das?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Momentan hab ich ja vor, dass ich nur fr Bio,Chemie, Physik und Psych/Soz. ML-Hefte verwenden werde. Fr BC und Physio lern ich ohnehin meist mit Kurzlehrbchern und ohne meine Duale Reihe fhl ich mich unvollstndig, wenn ich fr Anatomie lerne. :Blush:

----------


## lunascape

Naja,ich gestehe dass ich nicht alle Kommentare komplett lese. Das ist mir manchmal einfach zu doof. Ich habe keine Zeit die Hefte auswendig zu lernen. Wichtiges wird rausgeschrieben und wiederholt. Und dann gehts auch schon weiter.....:-0

----------


## Jemine

Naja, alle Kommentare lese ich auch nicht. Aber bei Falschantworten ist es sinnvoll, nochmal nachzulesen, warum es jetzt A und nicht C war. Und es geht mit den Kommentaren wesentlich schneller, als nochmal im Buch nachzuschlagen.

----------


## auroraborealis

@ schmuggelmaeuschen 
Es beruhigt mich ja, dass ich da nicht die einzige bin  :Grinnnss!: 

@ all
Ich bin leider (hoffentlich noch) kein Held beim Kreuzen. Meistens kann ich drei Antworten sofort ausschlieen, dann schwanke ich ewig zwischen den zwei verbleibenden und entscheide mich dann zu 95% fr die Falsche.

----------


## sun.flower

das mit den Kommentaren lesen ist wirklich ein guter Tipp! Oft fllt's gar nicht auf, dass man eigentlich immer die gleichen Fehler macht  :hmmm...:  Am besten rausschreiben/ Screenshot machen und wiederholen.

----------


## Jemine

Oder in den Sammelkorb tun, das ist einfacher  :hmmm...:

----------


## auroraborealis

Sammelkorb? Was ist das?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bei mediscript gibts die Funktion sich Fragen, die man gerade nicht wei, fr spter aufzuheben..also in den Sammelkorb zu legen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich bin zz auf dem Stand, dass ich das Physikum erst im Frhjahr schreibe. Komme nicht gescheit zum Physiologie lernen und unsicher in die Nachklausur will ich auch nicht. Bin zz echt mehr als unsicher.

----------


## sun.flower

> Ich bin zz auf dem Stand, dass ich das Physikum erst im Frhjahr schreibe. Komme nicht gescheit zum Physiologie lernen und unsicher in die Nachklausur will ich auch nicht. Bin zz echt mehr als unsicher.


Probier es trotzdem! Du kannst nur gewinnen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hab halt Angst aus falschem Ehrgeiz meinen 2. Versuch zu vermasseln und dann Druck zu haben beim 3. Versuch. Das wre der Horror  :grrrr....:

----------


## wandschrank

also chemie  zum kreuzen find ich grad auch echt iwie...happig. vor allem ist das verhltnis zeit:vorbereitung:ergebnis iwie mega unausgeglichen. in bio konnte man einfach zwei tage MLs durchlesen und 80 % schon bekommen, aber chemie ist ja echt..  man kriegt da auch schon 10/20 fragen hin nach den MLs, aber diese ganzen stoffvergleiche?.. vor allem so abgespacedte stoffe immer  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@medinaddel
Physio und neuroana stehen auch noch zwischen mir und dem physikum :grrrr....:  die physio nachschreibklausur ist am 10.7. Wenn ich die schreiben muss, werde ixh dad physikum schieben. Wollte wenigstens 2 tage schnaufen, bevor der physikumslernstress los geht.



Wie ist das an euren unis geregelt, dass ihr alle schon soviel lernen knnt?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wie haben erst am 11.7. BC Klausur und ab 14.07. Medilearnkurs. Ach und am 18.07. Physionachklausur  :grrrr....: 
Ich kreuze nur mal hin und wieder Thiemeonline im Zug. zu mehr komme ich derzeit auch nicht.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

hab  noch 2 Wochen bis zur neuro klausur und kann nix

----------


## Overshoot

hab zns  (ohne kopf hals)in 3 wochen geschafft und hatte noch  puffer zur grenze :Big Grin:  wenn du ab heute richtig reinhaust wird das! ist das zns "pur" ?

mein problem ist zurzeit dass ich absolut kein struktrierten lernplan habe. lerne kreuz und quer durchs jede fach und wenn ich keine lust mehr habe oder ganz gut kreuze lass wechsle ich wieder das fach, ohne die restlichen themen des anderen fachs zuende gemacht zu haben- und wenn ich ein schriftlichen plan erstelle halte ich mich eh nicht dran:/ und wenn man jetzt anfngt irgendwelche details zu lernen fr das mndliche mit den protokollen hat man die eh vergessen in 2 1/2 monaten- und irgendwelche physio werte die ich vor 2 wochen mir reingezogen habe sind auch wieder verschwunden durch die neue menge die man neu gemacht hat

muss doch irgendwann ein zeitraum geben  der optimal ist zum  anfangen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

nein  :grrrr....:  ZNS pur wre toll.  Ist so ne Mischung aus Makro, ganz viel Histo, Neurophysiologie und Neurochemie (frag jetzt nich was das ist)

Bonner sind was ihre Neuroana angeht "etwas speziell". Der Prof rt u.a. zu speziellen Bchern zur Traktologie und fragt im Histo Teil sehr gerne den richtigen Kleinsch* z.B. sollte man die Funktion und Lage smtlicher, im Lllmann erwhnter Zellen kennen, auch wenn das Buch dazu nix weiter sagt.
Dann gilt natrlich nur neustes Forschungs wissen, sprich man muss in der VL gehen, wo er dann das neueste Erzhlt und auch eben was so in den gngigen Studentenlehrbchern alles falsch ist...

Ich probier dem mit Prometheus, kleinen Bennighoff, Lllmann/Welch und Speckmann gerecht zuwerden  :grrrr....:  
Bekomm auch keine Struktur rein (bin ich die einzige die den Kopf Prometheus nur ne katastrophe hlt??) und das querlesen in verschiedenen Bchern und selbst in den Bchern in verschiedenen Kapiteln und googlen frisst mega viel Zeit. Dazu der ganze Kleinkram in den Klammern, bei uns so gern gefragt wird

hab ich schon erwhnt, dass ich Fr und Sa Nachtdienst hab und zum ersten mal seit  einem Jahr die Station so richtig stressig ist (ungewhnlich viele Pflegeflle, letzte Nacht 3 Neuaufnahmen und zustzlich 2 Notflle, das ganze bei vollerstation und 50% Iso) 
Sonst konnte man in Dienst mind 3 Stunden lernen...

----------


## wandschrank

ja aber mach dir doch nicht alles so kompliziert?  du scheinst dir alles schon von vornerein mega stressig zu machen, indem du dich an begriffen wie neurochemie und so hochschaukelst. neurochemie ist ,,schlau'' fr aktionspotenziale, neuronale hormone, synapsen, aps etc. nichts heikles also.  mein tipp fr dich:  hau einfach rein und lies nicht quer, nimm dir EIN buch fr ein fach, querlesen kannst du nachdem du die basics beherrschst, darauf baut nmlich auch alles detailreiche auf. sptestens wenn du frs schriftliche kreuzt wirst du merken, dass dort auch mal unbequeme details gefragt werden. und zu den fragen gehren mitunter auch die zellen im lllmann. und prometheus kopf/hals ist optisch prima, die texte sind nicht so gut gelungen wie in den anderen atlanten, da hab ich damals auch eher mit Trepel gelernt, weil der wirklich nett gemacht ist.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also ein buch reicht fr bonn nicht, allein schon weil da nie histo, makro und physio abgehandelt werden und wenn neurochemie nur aps und synapsen sind, dann versteht unser prof da was anderes drunter, aber das tut er bei soviele  sachen...  promtheus find ich abbildungsmig total bld und eben mega schlecht strukturiert.... trepel ist gut geschrieben, aber hat einige fehler...das ganze ist brigens eine freitext klausur.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich finde freitext voll assi. wir sind nmlich schon so kreuzdoof dass das freie schreiben nicht mehr geht. bei uns im bc-praktikum sind hiwis die wollen im vortest EIN bestimmtes Wort hren, ist das nicht da kommst du zur nachprfung zum proff  :grrrr....:  und je nach proff geht man durch die hlle.

----------


## wandschrank

ein buch pro fach(gebiet)...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Naja neuroana ist dann halt fach bergreifend. Wenn bei manchen der prometheus oder trepel reicht super. Aber der histo und der physio teil vom nervensystem stehen da halt nich drin

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Der Kahle-Frotscher vereint das ziemlich gut finde ich.

----------


## wandschrank

.. ich gebs auf.


hat jemand zufllig schon psycho H13 gekreuzt? soooo anders war das doch gar nicht? war da nicht iwie das gercht, dass da die fragen komplett gendert wurden oder so?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Den kahle-frotscher kenn ich gar nicht.... 
Unser prof rt noch zum pateskas, aber den hab nur ich als pdf und man recher kann ich nich gut lernen... bei amazon kostet der so 60 euro, das hol ich mir nur wenn ich durchfalle

----------


## Overshoot

also der benninghoff vereint alles- makro und histo zns , seehr ausfhrlich mit neuropeptiden und transmittern und der physiologie dahinter- embryo zns auch wo es anders nirgends steht-sogar die "embryologie" der transmitter  :Big Grin:  - welche in welchen phasen besonders eine rolle spielen, wo es zu einem relativen wechsel kommt und sowas-also wenn das dme prfer nicht reicht- das kapitel nervengewebe ist allerdings in band 1 und zns in band 2-

----------


## Htt

Ich habe auch dieses Semester noch sooo viel, dass ich 30 Tage frs Physikum lernen kann. 
Ich berlege, ob ich den MediLearn Kompaktkurs mache. Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung bzw. davon schon mal was gehrt?

----------


## wandschrank

Soweit ich mich recht erinner haben sehr viele im SS2012 Physikum Thread 30 Tage frs Physikum gelernt, ich glaub da war auch mal was ber den Kompaktkurs, vielleicht kannst du das mal durchforsten.

----------


## Htt

kannst du mir den link schicken, finde es nicht ./

----------


## wandschrank

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=77265

----------


## Htt

wie kann man denn wohl hier email benachrichtigungen ausstellen? das nervt, wenn man immer eine email bekommt  :Big Grin:  finde das nicht

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also mit dem groen bennighoff lern ich erst, wenn ich einmal komplett durchgefallen bin

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Also mit dem groen bennighoff lern ich erst, wenn ich einmal komplett durchgefallen bin


Warum? Der liest sich doch super.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

der groe benninghoff? das is doch ein einziges blabla

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> der groe benninghoff? das is doch ein einziges blabla


Wieso? Ist doch voll schn geschrieben. Ich les da gerne drin.

----------


## ][truba][

Da steht wohl auch nicht mehr sinnvolles drin, als in nem kleineren Buch. 
Zumindest hab ich nicht mehr als sein Taschenbuch gebraucht. Man hat ja noch andere Fcher, fr die man lernen muss.

----------


## wandschrank

mag den auch nicht wirklich, aber schlecht ist er nicht. was macht ihr grad so?

----------


## Jemine

Es ist der Wurm drin, ich komme Null dazu, mir mal andere Fcher auer BC anzugucken... Da kann ich im Falle einer Zulassung Physikum gleich vergessen. Schei$$dreckskackpause...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich lern neuroana fr die semester klausur und danach dann direkt physio fr die semester klausur. Und zwischem irgendwann psych/soz eben falls frs semester. Aber damit sind die Fcher ja frs physikum abgehackt, so dass ich sie nur noch kreuzen muss.

Meint ihr man kann beim 30tage lern planer einfach die Blcke tauschen oder hat die Aufteilung nen tieferen sinn?

----------


## Jemine

Ich denke mal, es ist Jacke wie Hose in welcher Reihenfolge du die Hefte lernst. Solange du nicht durcheinander kommst und am Ende alles geschafft hast...

Bei mir macht sich grad Panik breit... Ist eh alles umsonst frchte ich  :Traurig:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich denke mal, es ist Jacke wie Hose in welcher Reihenfolge du die Hefte lernst. Solange du nicht durcheinander kommst und am Ende alles geschafft hast...
> 
> Bei mir macht sich grad Panik breit... Ist eh alles umsonst frchte ich


 :Knuddel:  Kriegst du schon hin  :Smilie:  Hast du ne Lerngruppe mit der du dich fr die anderen Sachen zusammensetzen kannst?

----------


## Miss_H

> Bei mir macht sich grad Panik breit...


Das kommt immer mal wieder. Und das ist ganz normal. Aber es ist auch unbegrndet. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel ihr wisst, auch wenn es auch nicht so vorkommt. Ihr schafft das wie viele andere auch!

----------


## Jemine

Danke fr die Aufmunterungsversuche...
Naja, die Physikumsgruppe halt. Aber jetzt setzen wir uns halt noch gar nicht zusammen.  :Nixweiss: 
Und Anatomie muss ich glaube ich wirklich so ziemlich komplett neu lernen und abgesehen von BC ist kein Fach mehr frisch bei mir, sondern schon ewig her.
Ich wei nicht, was los ist, mir geht es nicht so richtig gut, ich kann mich superschlecht konzentrieren, ich mach mir halt den totalen Stress wegen BC und frchte, dass ich es wieder nicht schaffe und der Rest kommt total zu kurz.
Aber ohne BC brauch ich mir den Rest auch gar nicht mehr angucken, dann ist es ja eh vorbei.
Habe ich das richtig vernommen, dass der Gromeister wieder da ist?! H????

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Der Gromeister darf tatschlich im Physikum prfen ja..
Und deine Symptome klingen ganz stark nach: Kein Bock mehr auf Vorklinik.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, Lust auf Vorklinik hab ich schon lange nicht mehr, nachdem das zu so einer Endlosschleife bei mir mutiert ist  :kotzen: 
Was soll der Schei$$, warum ist der wieder da?!
Wird ja immer besser, echt...  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Tja, er hat wohl Antrag darauf gestellt, dass er im Physikum prfen darf, und dem wurde statt gegeben. Wir waren genauso entsetzt als wirs gehrt haben.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Soll mal noch einer sagen, der htte keinen Humor und wre nachtragend....

----------


## Matzexc1

> Der Gromeister darf tatschlich im Physikum prfen ja..
> Und deine Symptome klingen ganz stark nach: Kein Bock mehr auf Vorklinik.


Anatomie?

----------


## Jemine

Nee, BC

Wobei ich ja gehrt habe, dass er im Physikum gar nicht sooooo schlimm sein soll.
Dann hat er bestimmt auch bei den Klausuren wieder seine Finger im Spiel, da wissen wir dann wenigstens, dass es so wird, wie immer  :Nixweiss:   :peng: 
Tja, der Rest... keine Ahnung...  :Guinness:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Anatomie?


N, was soll mit unseren Anatomen sein?


Ja im Physikum soll er ganz human sein, trotzdem htte ich lieber Frau Dr. Z. o..

----------


## Jemine

Ich geh kreuzen... *demotiviertwegschlurf*

----------


## Matzexc1

Anatomie und Physio sind bei uns die anspruchsvollsten

----------


## Jemine

Bekommt man eigentlich rechtzeitig ne Nachricht vom LPA, *falls* was mit den Unterlagen zur Meldung nicht in Ordnung sein sollte?

----------


## wandschrank

ja meist an die email adresse sogar direkt

----------


## auroraborealis

Na, wie siehts bei euch aus?
Nachdem ich die letzten Tage zu nix gekommen bin, hab ich heute 2 Altphysika in Biochemie gekreuzt. Nur das Kapitel Atmung in Physio schieb ich noch vor mir her (seufz).
So langsam sollte ich mal in die Ptte kommen, Ende Mai muss ich durch sein mit Physio, dann kommt Anatomie. Bei uns luft gerade nur noch das organzentrierte Seminar und gestern hat mich die Anatomin ganz schn geschockt, als sie mir demonstriert hat, was ich alles schon wieder vergessen habe.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

schleppend geht es voran. bermorgen wieder physiolerngruppe. Montag praktikum bc, nebenher Psychologie anfangen und in bc dranbleiben

----------


## wandschrank

aurora ihr habt mndlich vor dem schriftlichen oder? luft auch nur schleppend, ich hab das gefhl ich investier zu viel zeit in die kleinen fcher.

----------


## auroraborealis

Bei uns hat ca. ein Drittel der Leute mndlich vor dem Schriftlichen, der Rest danach. Ich glaube, ich wre lieber frher dran, dann hab ich's weg.

----------


## wandschrank

ich will auch direkt am ersten tag mndliche haben und danach hoffentlich erfolgreich 120 h durchschlafen.

----------


## Overshoot

kreuze eigentlich je nach fach ganz gut- trotzdem hab ich son komisches gefhl das wissen nicht direkt parat zu haben frs mndliche- weil mit halbwissen unn fragen ausschlieen kann man immer noch viel reien beim kreuzen:/ kann jetzt gar nicht einschtzen wie effektiv das lernen ist

----------


## wandschrank2

wenn du die zeit dazu hast (und nein das ist nicht ironisch gemeint ) , wiederholen wiederholen wiederholen! das ist mir bei mikrobio in bio aufgefallen.ich hatte es zwar schon auswendig gelernt, aber nach nem tag sind mir die ganzen klassifikationen der bakterien wieder flten gegangen, und wenn du einfach mal nur ne stunde in der woche (!) z.B. ein bio-skript nochmal schnell berfliegst dann bringt dir das viel mehr als du denkst. probier einfach mal, und nach dem schriftlichen hast du ja auch noch ein paar tage zeit.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

also Neuroana luft, obwohl ich die ganzen Trakte und Kerne wohl bis zur Klausur nie lerne richtig einzumalen, naja eine von meinen viel zu vielen kalkulieren Lcken. Ich hoffe ich komme mit dem Stoff noch durch und rocke den Mll dann...

Heute kam die Postkarte im LPA, komisches Gefhl...

----------


## wandschrank2

Hab mir in neuro damals eselsbrcken gemacht und hab seitdem die kerne nie wieder vergessen. 

Trigeminus:
Nucleus prinicipalis n. trigemini = Der Prinz streichelt mich sensibel am Kopf (Sensibilitt Kopfbereich) 
Nucleus mesencephalicus n. trigemini = Mezzo-Mix ist pro  Kaumuskulatur (Propriozeption Kaumuskulatur)
Nucleus spinalis n. trigemini = Das Wetter spinnt,es schmerzt schon,  unfassbar wie grob mich das berhrt (Temperatur, Schmerz, grobes Tastempfinden)

Facialis:
Nucleus tractus solitarii = Die Sonne (spanisch sol) liegt mir auf  der Zunge (Viszerosensibilitt Zunge) 
Nucleus salivatorius superior  =  saliva = speichel auf englisch ; superior ist fr den facialis gedacht, inferior ist fr den glossopharyngeus gedacht (glossOpharyngeus, ganglion Oticum, glandula parOtidea) 
Nucleus n. facialis ist das, was brig bleibt, mimische Muskulatur; aufpassen 
periphere von zentraler facialisparese unterscheiden: bie der *P*eripheren *P*asst das Stirnrunzeln nicht, beim zentralen schon. man solls nicht glaube, aber wie oft diese unterscheidung gefragt wurde..

----------


## SarMed

Hallooo,

auch ich bin dieses semester dabei.
Ging alles so schnell vorbei, unglaublich!

Hab eine Frage an euch.
Wisst ihr wie das mit dem Kreuzen ist. Wollte nmlich mit medi-learn und nicht endspurt lernen.
Bei Endspurt gibt es aber diese coole Funktion auf examenonline, dass man "skripteweise" gekreuzt, also nur die Fragen zu einem bestimmten Skript.
Gibt es die Funktion auch fr die Medi-Learnhefte?

----------


## wandschrank2

joa nicht direkt medi-learn skriptenfunktion, aber die themenaufteilung in ML kannste auch in examen online einrichten. dann machst du z.b. bio ml 1 (zytologie, genetik) und klickst bei examen online eben unter bio mikrobio erstmal nicht an und nachm zweiten skript (genetik, mibi) kannst du wieder das kreuzen.a lso kannst es relativ gut persnlich einstellen ;)

----------


## SarMed

danke dir =)
werde ich beim nchsten mal versuchen

----------


## Jemine

> Hab mir in neuro damals eselsbrcken gemacht und hab seitdem die kerne nie wieder vergessen. 
> 
> Trigeminus:
> Nucleus prinicipalis n. trigemini = Der Prinz streichelt mich sensibel am Kopf (Sensibilitt Kopfbereich) 
> Nucleus mesencephalicus n. trigemini = Mezzo-Mix ist pro  Kaumuskulatur (Propriozeption Kaumuskulatur)
> Nucleus spinalis n. trigemini = Das Wetter spinnt,es schmerzt schon,  unfassbar wie grob mich das berhrt (Temperatur, Schmerz, grobes Tastempfinden)
> 
> Facialis:
> Nucleus tractus solitarii = Die Sonne (spanisch sol) liegt mir auf  der Zunge (Viszerosensibilitt Zunge) 
> ...


Das ist ja geil, das hab ich mir gleich mal geklaut  :Top:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hab eher probleme damit wo was kreuzt und vorallem wo diese doofen kerne liegen... Wir mssen die Bahnen etc auch einzeichnen knnen  :Blush:

----------


## Jemine

Aus dem Trepel abmalen? Da sind doch alle schn...

----------


## Andreas

> ich hab eher probleme damit wo was kreuzt und vorallem wo diese doofen kerne liegen... Wir mssen die Bahnen etc auch einzeichnen knnen


Um sich das einzuprgen ist der Prometheus Atlas Kopf, Hals, Neuroanatomie zu empfehlen.

Dort finden sich ineinanderbergehende farbig markierte Zeichnungen der Verlufe vom Organ bis zu den Kerngebieten.

Meines Erachtens bersichtlicher und dennoch kompakter als im Trepel oder in den Medi Learn Skripten.

Damit kam ich in meiner Vorbereitung auf das schriftliche Physikum - und dann auch in der Prfung selbst erfolgreich - mit dieser Thematik zurecht.
Schaut man sich das bisherige Frageverhalten an, kommen regelmig etwa um die 10 Fragen (manchmal etwas mehr) zu den Hirnnerven dran.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

es geht ja (noch) nicht ums physikum... Ich muss erstmal die Neuroana Semesterklausur schaffen. Da mssen wir alle Kerne, Bahnen, Faser, blabla im Hirnstamm ect einmalen knnen. Erkennen geht noch aber selber malen finde ich gerade bei sagital schnitten mega schwer, da sind einfach zuviele strukturen   :grrrr....: 

Mich regen auch die ganzen Fehler im Prometheus auf

----------


## wandschrank2

du gehrst glaub ich nicht in den physikums, sondern in den frust-thread ;) mit dem physikum haben deine beitrge eher nichts zu tun, ich find auch deine negative einstellung unpassend zum physikum

----------


## Jemine

Ich mach beim Kreuzen die dmmsten Fehler...  :Wand: 
Die Klassiker, Frage nicht richtig gelesen, besonders, wenn nach Flachantworten gesucht ist. Maaaan  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

> Ich mach beim Kreuzen die dmmsten Fehler... 
> Die Klassiker, Frage nicht richtig gelesen, besonders, wenn nach Flachantworten gesucht ist. Maaaan


meine beste freundin hat das unglaubliche talent, immer genau DAS anzukreuzen, was zu 100% nicht stimmt. ihr wurde sogar schon von 2 professoren geraten, das anzukreuzen, von dem sie denkt, dass es falsch ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

mittlerweile find ich diese fragenstatistik auch verdammt doof, weil, richtig, ich mir verdammt doof vorkomme  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Was meint ihr eigentlich fr eine ominse neue Statistik? Kreuzt ihr bei MediScript oder woanders? Bei mir sieht nmlich alles aus, wie immer  :Nixweiss:

----------


## wandschrank2

examen online, kostet 3 € im monat soweit ich mich richtig erinner.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

bei Thieme online ist die nervige Statistik

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

fr physikum mache ich zz nicht wirklich viel auer mal t.online kreuzen. zz spannt mich das bc praktikum noch ein, aber das ist ab Montag abend hoffentlich vorbei. danach Psychologie am 13.6. und am 11.7. bc,18.7. Physiologie.  denke bis dahin bin ich damit gut ausgelastet

----------


## wandschrank2

wird bei euch nochmal vorher ausgesiebt oder ist das 4. son frei-fahrtsschein-semester?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@MediNaddel:
Der Vorteil an nem vollen 4. Semester ist, dass man die Fcher dann frs Physikum nur noch kreuzen muss. Dadurch das wir Physio und Psych/Soz im 4. schreiben, spart mal ja schon mal ne gute Woche im 30 Tage Lernplaner  :bhh:

----------


## Matzexc1

Unsere BC-Klausur umfasst die gesamte Biochemie. Die Seminare von 2 Semestern+Praktika+VL,danach bin ich dann Physikums fit in BC und reif fr die Psych

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> @MediNaddel:
> Der Vorteil an nem vollen 4. Semester ist, dass man die Fcher dann frs Physikum nur noch kreuzen muss. Dadurch das wir Physio und Psych/Soz im 4. schreiben, spart mal ja schon mal ne gute Woche im 30 Tage Lernplaner


Ja das stimmt. Knnte von Vorteil sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Unsere BC-Klausur umfasst die gesamte Biochemie. Die Seminare von 2 Semestern+Praktika+VL,danach bin ich dann Physikums fit in BC und reif fr die Psych


unsere auch

----------


## wandschrank2

wie lange lernt ihr so, wie macht ihr das ganze, erzhlt doch mal physikumistisch

----------


## auroraborealis

Die vorangezeigten Prozent bei Examen online kann man mit Strg + F5 abstellen. Hab beim Support angerufen, weil mich das so genervt hat und die meinten, das ist 'nur' ein Bug

----------


## Jemine

Gibt es qualitts-/inhaltsmig irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den Kreuzportalen? Hat jemand mal vergleichen knnen?
Wir haben halt nen kostenlosen Zugang zu MediScript von der Uni.
Ich htte gern mal ne App frs Android, damit man auch unterwegs vernnftig was machen kann. ber den Browser ist mir das zu tzend... Gibt's aber nur frs iPhone oder?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Thieme online kann ich auch offline von unterwegs kreuzen.  zwar noch nie gemacht, steht aber dass es geht.

----------


## mathematicus

Es ist krass, wie langweilig es ist, Sachen zu lernen, die man schonmal fr 'nen Schein gelernt hat... warum?!-.- Ich hab keine Lust mehr.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich lerne gerade Praktikum BC fr Montag und es mussss dann einfach vorbei sein  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir haben gestern Physiologie gelernt und ich glaube ich verstehe es jetzt so, dass die Klausur ggf machbar ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich find unterwegs kreuzen ist der grte mist  :Big Grin:  ich wei nicht, das strt mich in meinem...floooow. 

wie wollt ihr das mit wiederholungseinheiten machen eig?

----------


## wandschrank2

achso zu mediscirpt/examen online.der groe untershcied ist eig nur das design und das layout, die kommentare sind sehr hnlich, zum teil auch mit ,,warum soll man das bitte lernen''-zwischenkommentaren bei beiden portalen ;) . umm, ja, sonst halt, ist es eig nur das design, das entshciedet. ex online ist mit 36 euro pro jahr nicht wesentlich gnstiger als mediscript, mediscript kannst du halt offline kreuzen, examen online auch, aber das ist bisschen.. naja drftig.

----------


## Jemine

Danke Wandschrank  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich wei nicht, ob es sich lohnt, jetzt ein Abo bei Examen Online zu nehmen, nur, um mit dem Handy vernnftig kreuzen zu knnen. Zugang zu den Fragen habe ich ja eh... Und auch, wenn 3€/Monat nicht viel sind, am Ende sind es doch 36€... Hmmmm....

----------


## wandschrank2

es geht auch ohne abo, der klassik-zugang fr 3 monate kostet 20 euro

----------


## mathematicus

> wie wollt ihr das mit wiederholungseinheiten machen eig?


Gar nicht. Wenn ich mir bei nem Thema sicher bin, dass ich das kann, wiederhole ich es nicht mehr, ich schreib mir dann immer nur auf, was ich nicht so gut konnte (in Anatomie z.B. Bnder und Ursprung/Ansatz bei den Extremitten). Am Ende kreuzt man dann ja sowieso examensweise, da kommen die Fragen sowieso wieder  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

im hinblick aufs mndliche :P

----------


## wandschrank2

also ich wei ja dass es noch was hin ist aber ich hab echt schiss vor der mndlichen O_O

----------


## mathematicus

Naja, bei uns ist das Mndliche vor dem Schriftlichen.. aber da wiederhol ich auch nur das, was ich nicht so gut kann, alles andere berfliege ich nochmal im Medi-Learn- bzw. Endspurt-Heft (je nach Fach). Wobei ich mir Physio vermutlich doch nochmal genauer anschauen werde...  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich hab am meistne schiss vor der situation, dass ich iwas bekomme und dann da so sitze O_O
voll peinlich  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

benutzt ihr auch dickere bcher? also nicht nur ML, Endspurt oder Thieme KLBS (was ja im prinzip endspurt als buch ist)

----------


## Jemine

Frs Mndliche wird die Situation mit meiner Prfungsgruppe gebt, zumindest haben wir uns das vorgenommen.
Bzgl. Literatur:
MediLearn und KLBs. Fr Anatomie hab ich die Duale Reihe aber die werd ich nicht nochmal komplett durchmachen. 
Ansonsten nur dicke Schinken um mal gezielt etwas nachzulesen aber sonst lasse ich da die Finger von.

----------


## mathematicus

Also ich benutze je nach Fach andere Sachen: in Physio den kleinen Silbernagl und Medi-Learn, in BC Endspurt und Duale Reihe und in Anatomie/Histo das Histo KLB, in Anatomie die Leiche+Atlas, wenn ich da mal Text will, dann den kleinen Benninghoff. In Physio sind wir dank der furchtbaren Klausuren gut vorbereitet, aber ich wei nicht, wie ich da mndlich "performe"  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

wann kriegst du deine prfer? und physio ist dein nicht so-lieblings-fach?

----------


## mathematicus

Wir bekommen die Prfer eine Woche vorher mitgeteilt -.- Ihr?
Naja Physio ist schon interessant, aber ich kann echt nicht einschtzen, was man da so im Mndlichen gefragt wird, die Klausurfragen finde ich da teilweise schon too much fr. Mal sehen, vielleicht be ich das auch noch mit Freunden oder so.
Anatomie und Histo kennt man dank der Testate ja bereits, in BC hab ich nicht so Angst, weil ich das Fach mag.

----------


## Jemine

Ich wei gar nicht, wann wir unsere Prfer bekommen...
Gibts bei euch keine Prfungsprotokolle? Damit kann man sich dann doch auf die Feinheiten und Vorlieben der jeweiligen Prfer...ich sag mal so...einstimmen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

Ja, aber wenn ich jetzt zB Strukturformeln in BC oder Embryologie in Anatomie komplett weglasse, ist eine Woche seeehr wenig, um das alles aufzuholen  :Big Grin:  Dann lieber zu viel machen und das Zeug dann wieder vergessen, wenn man es nicht braucht^^

----------


## Jemine

Ja ok, das stimmt natrlich.
Dachte vorher eigentlich immer, dass die Mndliche vor dem Schriftlichen viiiiiel besser wre aber mittlerweile finde ich das nicht mehr und bin froh, dass es bei uns die "normale" Reihenfolge hat. Hoffe, durch die Vorbereitung aufs Schriftliche nicht sooooo viele Lcken frs Mndliche fllen zu mssen  :Blauchlicht:

----------


## wandschrank2

bei meinem glck bekomm ich drei prfer, die alles prfen, von daher hab ich vor der mndlichen wirklich richtig schiss muss ich ehrlich zugeben. bekommen die prfer 1 monat vorher, also zwei wochen vor der schriftlichen

----------


## wandschrank2

04.08.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

wir haben erst irgendwann im September mndlich. ab dem 8.9. und es werden auch zuerst die teilis geprft, danach wir vollis. ich schtze also ab 15.9. rum.
ich kenne allerdings den ein oder anderen Prfer den ich echt bitte bitte niemals haben will  :Stick Out Tongue:  einer aus bc prft 8 von 10 raus und da wir den neulich erst im praktikum hatte kann ich den jetzt echt einschtzen, horror.

----------


## nie

Da wsste ich doch echt gern mal, um wen ich es sich da handelt. In BC ist mir eigentlich nur einer bekannt, der recht "sportlich" prft und selbst da sind die Leute durchkommen. 8 von 10 erscheint mir doch ein wenig hoch gegriffen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@nie: s. PN

Gut, sind ja auch immer so Gerchte die man hrt. Aber wenn man den sieht und hrt will ich da nicht geprft werden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Krieg meine Prfer am 31.7 genannt und ab 25.8 starten bei uns die Prfungen.

Die mndliche macht mich auch mehr nervs obwohl ich aktuell bei examen online an der Bestehensgrenze vorbeirutsche :-/

Die hrtesten Prfungen machen ein paar Professoren aus der Anantomie und Physio. Die meisten BC'ler haben zum Glck eine gesunde Einstellung.

Ich wnsch uns allen Erfolg

----------


## wandschrank2

ich hab ohne witz "geduld ist eine tigroid" gelesen hahahaha dabei fngt sowas doch eig erst kurz vor den prfungen an

----------


## auroraborealis

Wahnsinn, dass ihr eure Prfer z.T. so frh erfahrt. Das htte ich auch gerne. Bei uns bekommt man das ca. eine Woche vorher mitgeteilt. Und irgendwie hab ich doch Schiss, dann an den Protokollen festzustellen, dass alle nur meine Hassthemen fragen...

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab ein paar Prfungsprotokolle gelesen.

Ergebnis: Ein groer Scotch. 

Erst anschauen wenn klar ist wen ihr am Hals habt,ansonsten werdet ihr irre.

----------


## wandschrank2

Dito, hab auch gedacht, schauste dir mal frei Schnauze ein paar Protokolle an. Endete in einem Gefhl von Leere  :Big Grin:

----------


## coeur

Wir haben unsere Prfer eine halbe Stunde vor Prfungsbeginn mitgeteilt bekommen und das war im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht - weniger verrckt gemacht. ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wir bekommen das mind. 2 Wochen vorher gesagt und habe auch ein sehr ausgetfteltes Altprotokollsystem. Allerdings frage gefhlt eh jeder alles. So klare Fav. Themen gibt es kaum bei den Prof... Bei uns sind allerdings die BCler die harten Hunde und Anatomen und Physiologen eher nett

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@schmuggel: Bin mal gespannt wie das mit prof. Gilderoy werden wird. Der ist ja noch recht neu, aber schon ziemlich ekelhaft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@AA ich glaub wir haben andere Spitznamen als ihr... Meinst du Mister Lffler aka Wichtel?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

gilderoy lockhart? uuuuuui

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich glaube generell kommt es klar auf die prferkombi an, aber auch auf das thema. liegt es einem super, liegt es einem nicht ntzen auch die liebsten prfer nix  :hmmm...: 

ich wsste gar nicht welches Institut in g die schlimmsten prfer stellt, schtze wir haben berall solche und solche recht ausgeglichen

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@schmuggel: ja, genau den meine ich  :hmmm...:

----------


## auroraborealis

Die berwltigende Mehrheit unserer Prfer halte ich fr echt human und prinzipiell wohlwollend. Aber es gibt eben auch ein paar, bei denen ich mir ernsthaft berlegen wrde, berhaupt anzutreten.
So, heutemuss auf jeden Fall mehr ins Hirn als gestern. Hab gestern in einem Anfall von Prokrastrination einen meiner Lieblingsfilme angeschaut. Dauer: 4,5 h

----------


## Jemine

Das muss auch mal sein! Also kein schlechtes Gewissen haben.
Uns wurde gleich zu Anfang eingetrichtert, wie wichtig Konsolidieren ist  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also ich find ja den pdophilen busfahrer schlimmer oder die hornbrille

----------


## Matzexc1

Sag mal,
was habt ihr bitte fr Profs?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Also ich find ja den pdophilen busfahrer schlimmer oder die hornbrille


 :Grinnnss!: 
Ja, wir haben sehr lustige profs. Die Anatomen haben auch ganz schne spezis... mr. Fleischfaseeeeeeeer mchte ich auch nicht in der mndlichen haben.  Oder prof kopf-ist-wie-nuss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Wre bestimmt lustig, mal nen Thread zu den witzigsten Spitz-/Codenamen fr Profs zu erffnen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

erledigt  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

In den integrierten seminaren lernt man die nochmal ganz anders kennen. Ich hab schon meine lieblings und albtraum kombi zusammen, jedenfalls was bc und ana angeht....

----------


## Matzexc1

bin bei beiden schon komplett.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wenn ich meine Horrokombi krieg bin ich den Tag krank.

----------


## Matzexc1

Deine Entscheidung,aber es kann genauso gut erfolgreich sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## nie

oder mit guten Prfern schief laufen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich ernsthaft nicht hin gehen wrde  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

wie gehts euch noch

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

schlecht, ganz schlecht. Aber morgen geht es hoffentlich besser

----------


## Jemine

Erstaunlich gut. Sehe mich nicht ganz chancenlos fr BC  :Grinnnss!: 
(mal abwarten, wie lange dieser Optimismus anhlt)

----------


## Jemine

Geil, man kann 5 Tage kostenlos Thieme online testen  :Grinnnss!:  Na das werde ich mal machen, dann hab ich ja den direkten Vergleich.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es geht schlecht. x.x Vermutlich verende ich bevor ich zum Physikum zugelassen werde..nein scherz..

----------


## wandschrank2

ich wrd mal gern wissen ob irh die zeit auch fr so extrem knapp haltet .____.

----------


## Jemine

Ja, ist schon arg knapp alles. 
Auerdem haben wir uns ein bldes Physikumsjahr mit der WM ausgesucht...  :Oh nee...:  Schlaaaaaaand!  :Party:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich blend die wm dieses jahr aus und es zerfleischt mich innerlich  :Frown:

----------


## Jemine

Ganz ausblenden geht nicht. Die Spiele sind ja meist spt, da kann ich eh nicht mehr so gut lernen, daher hoffe ich, dass ich doch etwas von der WM mitbekomme...
Hoffentlich...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich muss arbeiten/doktorarbeiten :/

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

knapp??? Hallo ihr lernt alle schon. Was soll ich denn da sagen? Ich bereite mich gerade auf mein Durchfallen vor

----------


## Jemine

Meine Gte... Ist ja nicht so, dass du die Einzige hier bist... Wir lernen berraschenderweise *auch* fr Semesterklausuren.

----------


## wandschrank2

ich glaub jemine du denkst da relativ gleich wie ich , du verstehts schon was ich meine oder ;) ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Chillt mal..hier is keiner die Sonne..

----------


## auroraborealis

Gut, dass mir Fuball schnurzpiepegal ist  :Big Grin: 
Ich hatte ja eigentlich mit Physio angefangen. Aber dann sitze ich vor den Fragen und kreuze trotzdem grottig. Frustrierend.

----------


## wandschrank2

physio find ich hammer, da klappt es mit den  80 % .. aber chemie .. ahahahahaha.. musste ich selber lachen nach tagelangem lernen 50 % zu kreuzen  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Chillt mal..hier is keiner die Sonne..


Ja, genau, und am Ende ist wieder das IMPP alles Schuld, ich sehs schon kommen.
Meine Gte ey.

----------


## sun.flower

> Ja, genau, und am Ende ist wieder das IMPP alles Schuld, ich sehs schon kommen.
> Meine Gte ey.


huiui, das fngt ja schon zeitig an  :Big Grin:  immer schn geschmeidig bleiben, ihr braucht die Nerven noch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## amy-mia

Eintrag gelscht

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich lerne zz nur fr die Klausuren,denn die mssen vorrangig behandelt werden. ohne alle scheine bringt mir auch das beste physikumskreuzen nix  :grrrr....:  davon ab muss ich eh physio und bc machen, damit sind schon  2 Fcher abgedeckt,die man nicht mehr arg wiederholen muss.
bin recht entspannt zz.

----------


## Jemine

Diese Schwankungen von 
"joa, passt" zu "Hilfe, ich kriege NIEMALS die Zulassung" sind echt anstrengend  :Oh nee...:

----------


## mathematicus

Ich hab keine Lust, Psycho zu lernen. Knnen sie stattdessen nicht einfach 60 weitere Fragen zu Anatomie stellen (explizit Makro, kein Histo oder Neuro natrlich  :Big Grin: ) >_>

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aaach in Psycho kommt man doch recht schnell rein. Makrofragen wren auch ok...was ich hasse sind die topographischen Fragen...
Welcher Murks liegt am weitesten ventral von Dingsbums?
a) Quark
b) Gedns
c) What?
d) Klappstulle

<.<

----------


## mathematicus

> Aaach in Psycho kommt man doch recht schnell rein. Makrofragen wren auch ok...was ich hasse sind die topographischen Fragen...
> Welcher Murks liegt am weitesten ventral von Dingsbums?
> a) Quark
> b) Gedns
> c) What?
> d) Klappstulle
> 
> <.<


Das ist gar nicht soo schlimm, wenn man es mal lesen wrde.  :Big Grin:  Fr die Anatomietestate hab ich sowas halt nie gelernt, weil man im Zweifelsfall ja eh an der Leiche sehen wrde, was wo liegt. Aber stimmt schon, manchmal werden da echt sinnlose topographische Beziehungen gefragt...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das isses ja! An der Leiche kein Problem..aber sich dann mal schnell vorstellen wie das nochmal war..gar nich so leicht.

----------


## Jemine

Du kreuzt nebenbei schon Anatomie?! 
Boah, mir geht so die Muffe vor BC... Ich hoffe, die Generalklausur vom Seminar wird irgendwie machbar.

----------


## mathematicus

Jup, aber wir haben im 4. Semester auch viel Zeit (haben nur Physio und Neuro an Klausuren). Und wenn ich Neuro nachschreiben muss, erfahre ich das so rechtzeitig, dass sich ein Lernen fr die Nachklausur vorher nicht lohnt  :Big Grin:  Und Anatomie finde ich fast noch am "einfachsten", wenn man die Sachen mal gelernt hat, jetzt mal abgesehen von sinnlosen Detailfragen, aber die gibt's wohl in jedem Fach... drcke die Daumen fr BC!

----------


## wandschrank2

also irgendwie... hm.

----------


## Overshoot

bei mir ist der wurm drin ! seit einer woche nicht gelernt, nach 10 minuten genervt jedes buch zur seite gelegt. nach 4 semestern hat man einfach kein bock mehr, und wiederholung ist eh das schlimmste, aber leider wichtigste  :Frown:  vielleicht tat diese pause ganz gut mal sehen

----------


## wandschrank2

ich merk nach 4 wochen lernen dass 10+ h reines lernen vielleicht nicht wirklich sinnvoll sind, vor allem die nchsten 3 monate dann

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Das hab ich schon im 2.Semester gemerkt :hmmm...:  mehr als 6-8h bringt nix. Man wird uneffektiv und mit jeden Tag, an dem man das so durchzieht, wird die Zeit in der man wirklich produktiv arbeitet immer krzer. 10h das geht nur 1-2Tage vor der Klausur...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Man kann nicht mehr als 3 Stunden effektiv lernen! Den Rest kann man zur WH aufwenden oder zum kreuzen  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

und ab zum 30-tage-plan..

----------


## mathematicus

> Man kann nicht mehr als 3 Stunden effektiv lernen! Den Rest kann man zur WH aufwenden oder zum kreuzen


Ich wrde auch niemals mehr als 3-4 Std am Stck lernen knnen, das ist doch sinnfrei. Dann lieber rechtzeitig anfangen und langsam durch die Fcher arbeiten als sich unntigen Stress zu machen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ich wrde auch niemals mehr als 3-4 Std am Stck lernen knnen, das ist doch sinnfrei. Dann lieber rechtzeitig anfangen und langsam durch die Fcher arbeiten als sich unntigen Stress zu machen


Ich sehe wir verstehen uns  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

> und ab zum 30-tage-plan..


Hab ich irgendwie die Zeit im Koma verbracht? Auf meinem Kalender sind es noch ein bissl mehr als 30 Tage...

Und nein, ich kann auch auf keinen Fall lnger als 3-4 Stunden am Stck. Und selbst dafr muss ich schon nen guten Flow haben, ich brauch immer wieder kleine Pausen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hab ich irgendwie die Zeit im Koma verbracht?


 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Geht ja auch nicht um 3-4 h am Stck. So am tag schaffe ich shon 6h aber da mache ich pausen zwischen durch

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Es geht eher darum, dass 10h+  absoluter Irrsinn sind.

----------


## mathematicus

Eben. Und wenn man die bisherigen Semester nicht im Wachkoma verbracht hat oder nicht alles auf Kurzzeitgedchtnis gelernt hat, sind die Sachen doch schnell wieder da. Auch wenn das Wiederholen echt langweilig ist, muss ich sagen :-/

----------


## wandschrank2

ganz ruhig, ich meinte, ich benutz den 30 tage plan^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Psychologie ich kommeeeeeeee - in 24 Stunden ist es um! Inkl. dem letzten EKM!! Und dann noch 1,5 Tage Psychoseminar, 4 Tage BC Seminar und joar, .... die dumme BC und Physioklausur - > und genau die sind der Haken an allem :-P

----------


## wandschrank2

drcke die daumen, erzhl auf jeden fall wies war, besprechen das dann   la Balint :P viel erfolg!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Genau  :Grinnnss!:  Psycho war bisher mehr als machbar die Altklausuren, aber nobody knows ob es so bleibt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

... und ich antworte mir selbst ... es blieb locker machbar. EKM und Psychologie heute erfolgreich beendet. Wobei ich Psycho eh interessant finde  :Grinnnss!: 

Werde das auch nicht mehr sooo frs Physikum kreuzen. Finde das ist echt ein guter Punktebringer.

----------


## wandschrank2

Doch!! Nimm dir die paar Stunden zum kreuzen !(Also ka am ende musst dus selbst wissen  :Big Grin: ), aber das ist nochmal n Unterschied! Ich fand Psycho auch immer sehr gut, aber im Psycho-Kreuzen muss man auf jeden Fall Routine finden und dann knackt man erst die 90 - 100 % ! Aber 70-80 % gehen auch so  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

ich klinke mich dann mal nach meiner Pause auch wieder hier ein. Physikum, Anlauf 2, ich komme (und mich nervt es auch soooo sehr). Irgendwie ist die Luft raus und die Sachen zum gefhlt 32874230 Mal zu lernen, ist einfach stumpf und spabefreit :-/.

----------


## ][truba][

Haltet durch! Ihr schafft das! Einfach immer weiter machen!

LG Thomas

----------


## Jemine

> ich klinke mich dann mal nach meiner Pause auch wieder hier ein. Physikum, Anlauf 2, ich komme (und mich nervt es auch soooo sehr). Irgendwie ist die Luft raus und die Sachen zum gefhlt 32874230 Mal zu lernen, ist einfach stumpf und spabefreit :-/.


 :Knuddel:  Schn, dass du wieder da bist! Willkommen zurck im Fight.


Erstmal scheinfrei werden... -,-

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Welcome back!!

Ich will auch erstmal Scheinfrei sein und dann mache ich mir Sorgen um den Rest. Psycho, Physio und BC sollten dann immerhin sitzen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Willkommen an Bord LaTraviata! Diesmal wird das!  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ist es arg utopisch Anatomie frs Physikum mit meiner geliebten Dualen Reihe lernen zu wollen?

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich persnlich wrde es nicht machen, aber wenn du so gut und schnell bist dann versuch es.

Ich arbeite primr mit Endspurt,KLB und Lernkarten fr das schriftliche und fr das mndliche orientiere ich mich am Dozenten.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm eigentlich bin ich schon recht schnell damit..aber vllt verzettel ich mich damit frs Physikum...oh Mann..ich werd ganz traurig, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich nach dem Physikum dieses Buch nicht mehr wirklich lesen werde...vllt sollte ich echt Hiwi in der Anatomie werden..damit ich nen Grund hab darin zu lesen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich mach in der Anatomie auf jeden Fall Hiwi. Die Kenntnisse kann man brauchen und Spa macht es auerdem.

----------


## Jemine

Bei uns kann man Hiwi grundstzlich erst nach dem Physikum werden. Bld... Danach hab ich dazu auch keine Lust mehr^^

*kreuzkreuzkreuzkreuz*

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei uns gibts ohne Physikum nur weniger Geld.Den Schein braucht man,aber ansonsten geht es bei allen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bei uns werden die Besten direkt nach dem Prppkurs gefragt, ob sie im 4. Semester als Hiwi arbeiten wollen. Verdienen tut man nicht wirklich gut (3,5/Stunde) ist eher zum eigenen Wiederholen perfekt. 

BC flutscht gerade und macht voll Spa  :Grinnnss!:  Allerdings bin ich noch immer nicht sicher ob ich Physikum schreibe oder nicht. Schauen wir mal.

----------


## wandschrank2

3,5 die Stunde?!

----------


## EVT

Also da habe ich aber in Goettingen mehr verdient als Praephiwi  :hmmm...: 
Waren so 9 Euro die Stunde meine ich. Aber vielleicht haben sie den Lohn drastisch gesenkt?  :bhh:  Das geht eigentlich nicht, es gibt feste Hiwigehaelter an den Unis.
Fuer den Job bei den Praepdemos gab es sogar den doppelten Stundensatz, wegen Vorbereitung.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

in Bonn ist es am Ende auch nicht wirklich mehr, jedenfalls nicht wenn man seine Prppis optimal untersttzt. Ich glaub die bekommen 8,XX die Stunde, aber z.B. wird es nicht bezahlt, wenn die zum freien Prppen kommmen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

die meinten bei uns es wren 7 Euro/Stunde pro Tisch.  Und da 2 Hiwis am Tisch sind; sind es nur 3,5. Oder se haben uns verarscht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

Hier kriegt man als Prptutor fast 10 Euro pro Stunde. In Histo sind es allerdings nur 7, aber das ist auch deutlich weniger Arbeit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

3,50€? Und das machen ernsthaft Leute bei euch? Da brauchen wir Medizinstudenten uns ernsthaft nicht wundern, wenn wir fr nix bezahlt werden.

----------


## coeur

Bei uns kriegen die HiWis durchweg 8,64 und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich ab nchstem Semester auch Prp-HiWi sein kann.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei uns ist die Bezahlung wieviele Kurse man betreut und ob man das Physikum hat. Den genauen Wert hab ich leider nicht

----------


## wandschrank2

> ich klinke mich dann mal nach meiner Pause auch wieder hier ein. Physikum, Anlauf 2, ich komme (und mich nervt es auch soooo sehr). Irgendwie ist die Luft raus und die Sachen zum gefhlt 32874230 Mal zu lernen, ist einfach stumpf und spabefreit :-/.


musst du schriftlich oder mndlich wiederholen?

----------


## EVT

> die meinten bei uns es wren 7 Euro/Stunde pro Tisch.  Und da 2 Hiwis am Tisch sind; sind es nur 3,5. Oder se haben uns verarscht


Ne, ich glaube die meinten das so, dass es eigentlich pro Tisch eine Vollzeithiwistelle gibt. Aber das kann man eigentlich nur im Freisemester schaffen, daher teilt man sich zu zweit eine Stelle. Man arbeitet zwar nur die Haelfte der Stunden, kriegt aber jede Stunde natuerlich normal bezahlt. Wenn beide aber immer da sind, dann koennte es schon sein, dass sie nur die Haelfte bekommen, aber ist dann ihre Entscheidung.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ne, ich glaube die meinten das so, dass es eigentlich pro Tisch eine Vollzeithiwistelle gibt. Aber das kann man eigentlich nur im Freisemester schaffen, daher teilt man sich zu zweit eine Stelle. Man arbeitet zwar nur die Haelfte der Stunden, kriegt aber jede Stunde natuerlich normal bezahlt. Wenn beide aber immer da sind, dann koennte es schon sein, dass sie nur die Haelfte bekommen, aber ist dann ihre Entscheidung.


Aaaahhh, ja das kann gut sein.

----------


## wandschrank2

was geeeht ab

----------


## LaTraviata

> musst du schriftlich oder mndlich wiederholen?


beides...  :Keks:

----------


## ][truba][

Das wird schon! Kopf hoch und Krone richten  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

> beides...


kopf hoch, diesmal boxt du dich schon durch! ich wei wie's ist ein jahr zu wiederholen, also einfach weitermachen  :Smilie:  und wenns mal nicht mehr geht kannst du ja einfach ne message schicken oder sowas :P

----------


## LaTraviata

Mir fehlt so die Motivation und wei auch nicht, wo ich die herzaubern soll. Klar, mchte ich das Ding bestehen, aber ich komme nicht richtig in meinen Lerntrott rein. Auch wenn ich wei, dass dieses Vor-Sich-Herschieben keine Lsung IST, wre mir gerade danach :-/. Neeeeeeerv!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Aktueller zwischenstand 1:0 fr mich. Und meinen neurokram erstmal in den Mll geschmissen. Das fhlt sich sooo gut an

----------


## Matzexc1

Gratuliere  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## lio

> Aktueller zwischenstand 1:0 fr mich. Und meinen neurokram erstmal in den Mll geschmissen. Das fhlt sich sooo gut an


Glckwunsch! 
(Hol das Zeug lieber wieder raus, wer wei, wen du im Mndlichen erwischt… Ohne dir jetzt Angst machen zu wollen  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich wei aus sicherer quelle, dass der prof in mndlichen sehr nett sein soll und auch nicht viel neuro prft. Da fehlt dann glaub ich auch echt die zeit um noch hirnnervenkerne einmalen zu ben

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch schmuggel!!!

Ich hab noch 2 Klausuren  :grrrr....:  Und wenn ich durch die eine fliege ist der Nachschreibtermin erst nach der Nachreichfrist vom LPA und Physikum ade  :grrrr....:

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich wei aus sicherer quelle, dass der prof in mndlichen sehr nett sein soll und auch nicht viel neuro prft. Da fehlt dann glaub ich auch echt die zeit um noch hirnnervenkerne einmalen zu ben


Ihr wisst schon, wer euch prft?! oO

----------


## wandschrank2

ich glaub er meint eine semesterprfung mndlich, nicht physikum.. da gehts doch erst ab dem 04.08. los mit den bescheiden?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> ich glaub er meint neuroanatomie mndlich, nicht physikum.. da gehts doch erst ab dem 04.08. los mit den bescheiden


Ich glaub Lio wei dass neuro in Bonn nicht mndlich geprft wird abseits des Physikums ^^

----------


## Jemine

Ich habe heute auch Hirnstreik.
Kreislauf im Nirgendwo, bel, wei gar nicht, was los ist. Htt mich heute fast vor der Straenbahn langgelegt  :Oh nee...: 
Heute schaff ich nur ein bissl Kreuzen, das regt mich auf.

----------


## wandschrank2

ich hab auch keine lust

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich kenn ein paar die den im mndlichen physikum hatten  :bhh:  und da ist er echt lieb  bzw er ist eh sehr lieb, studifreundlich und engagiert nur hat er eben fachlich ein rad ab was neuro angeht...

@MediNaddl:
Das is ja kacke... bei uns liegt alles extra so, dass es noch passt. Die Klausuren fr die, die was aus dem 2. Semester nachholen mssen sind teilweise sogar vorgezogen worde , damit alles noch passt. Dadurch ist zwar alles etwas geknubbelt, aber alles noch in der frist vom lpa

----------


## wandschrank2

kann es sein dass nrw da generell iwie kulanter ist?! bonn ist nicht die einzige nrw uni die das macht

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab jetzt endlich mal das Gefhl nicht ganz dmlich zu sein  :hmmm...: . Hab heute ein ganzes Examen gekreuzt und bestanden.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@wandschrank
 Was meinst du mit kulanter? Weil wir neuro schriftlich haben? Glaub mir das hat man echt lieber mndlich, zumal es auch keine mc klausur ist, sondern eine freitext klausur

----------


## wandschrank2

nein nein, ich meine was die nachprfungen angeht. einige unis legen nachprfungen gezielt so, dass man eben ein semester verlngern muss oder so, um den dritten versuch zu schreiben, einige unis haben den dritten versuch sogar noch so gelegt, dass man in regelstudienzeit dennoch physikum schreibt. aber ka, kann auch ein subjektives bild von mri sein.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

die Klausur ist schon in der Frist (18.07), aber da das nur eine Woche nach bc ist gab ich keinen Plan ob ich das packe. wenn nicht muss ich echt ein Semester dranhngen, ich will aber auch endlich raus aus der vk  :grrrr....:

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei uns ist es noch knapper. Die Nachklausuren sind eine Woche bevor die Scheine da sein mssen

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ja, bei uns trifft es halt die, die im letzten semester nicht in der nk waren - also einige inkl. mich  :hmmm...: 

Ich kreuze nur 40 % Physikum  :grrrr....:  das wird nie was. auch wenn ich noch nix getan hab deprimiert es mich.

----------


## Anatom90

> ja, bei uns trifft es halt die, die im letzten semester nicht in der nk waren - also einige inkl. mich 
> 
> Ich kreuze nur 40 % Physikum  das wird nie was. auch wenn ich noch nix getan hab deprimiert es mich.



Du mach dir mal keinen Stress! Schreib erstmal deine Klausur und besteh die und dann hast du noch gengend Zeit frs Physikum zu lernen! Du hast ja dann noch den kompletten Juli und den halben August!! Das reicht auf jeden Fall!! Nur durchhalten!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab nur 4 Wochen  :hmmm...:  (letzte Klausur 18.07). Vorteil: BC, Physio und Psycho dann noch frisch im Hirn  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ich lerne auch erstmal nur fr die Klausuren, damit bin ich genug ausgelastet, hab vorhin nur just for fun mal gekreuzt.

----------


## Matzexc1

Mit 40% hab ich auch angefangen.Gestern zum ersten mal 60%.

----------


## wandschrank2

ihr habt jetzt schon 60 %-Examina?  :Big Grin:  na dann kann doch nix schief gehen ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

Erstmal brauch ich noch 3 Scheine.Und 60% heisst auch nur gerade so bestanden

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Aso. Das hngt bei uns ziemlich vom fach ab. Wenn mam chemie z.b. im 1. Anlauf nicht schafft muss man direkt ein jahr lnger machen, weil der schein voraussetzung fr bc im 2. Semester ist und chemie nur im ws angeboten wird. Die bc leute sind dafr sehr nett und versuchen die klausure  so zulegen, dass auch die wiederholer noch regulr physikum machen knnen und bieten auxh die klausuren jedes semeser an

----------


## EVT

Einmal war in Goettingen eine Nachklausur (ich glaube Biochemie) am Tag der Nachreichefrist und dann haben die Dozenten die entsprechenden Klausuren sofort korrigiert und die Scheine ans LPA gefaxt. Das fand ich nett  :hmmm...: 
Aber wenn man im 4. Semester noch kein Physik aus dem 1. Semester hatte, hatte man Pech gehabt. 

In Muenster gab es eigentlich keine Nachklausuren, sondern nur die normale im naechsten Semester.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Krass. Wir haben immer ne extra nachschreibklausur. Meist 1-2 Woche nach der 1. Klausur. Nur die anatomie nachtestate sind am anfang vom nchsten semester, dann kann man die ganzen ferien dafr lernen. Nur fr die leute die leue im Mrz physikum machen gibt es extra Termine

----------


## EVT

Muenster faengt ja auch zweimal im Jahr an, normalerweise ist es daher kein Problem. In Chemie gab es auch eine Nachschreibklausur, weil man den Schein fuer BC braucht.
Bei den Testaten konnte man sich auch immer an-und abmelden wie man wollte, da gab es genug Termine.

Aber im 4. Semester kann man so natuerlich schoen seine Quoten im Physikum pushen, wenn man die Integriertes-Seminar-Klausur nicht rechtzeitig nachschreiben kann und daher nur die guten zum Physikum zugelassen werden..

----------


## wandschrank2

wie weit seid ihr so? und nein, ich mach keine panik, ich will nur son zwischenstand ca so

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@EVT: Unsere BC-Nachklausur ist noch immer am Tag der Nachreichfrist  :hmmm...:  25.07. ist bei uns Stichtag.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

naja aber das Quoten Pushen, schieb ja die "schwcheren" einfach nur in ein andered Physikum. Oder zhlt nur die Referenzgruppe zur Quote?

In Bonn wird in Physio gesiebt, da fallen inkl Nachschreibklausur 40% durch, so lst man auch das Problem mit den Klinik pltzen...

Ich hab gerade so ein tief... Mein Hirn will nicht mehr, ich bekomm mich nicht motiviert. Selbst wenn ich Physio schaffe, wei ich nicht, wie ich noch Krfte frs Physikum haben soll  :Nixweiss:

----------


## EVT

Dann reicht das doch mit BC, wenn die das wieder faxen  :hmmm...: 

Ja, man schaut meistens nur auf die Referenzgruppe. Aber es wird auch geguckt, wieviele Leute nach dem 4. Semester Physikum schaffen, man kann also nicht alles manipulieren  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ein Prof hat damals bei uns gemeint, dass die Finanzierung der Fakultt durchaus davon auch abhngt, wie viele Leute in Regelstudienzeit das Studium schaffen...also es ist durchaus in der Interesse der Uni dass doch mglichst viele Physikum gut schaffen. ;)

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ein Prof hat damals bei uns gemeint, dass die Finanzierung der Fakultt durchaus davon auch abhngt, wie viele Leute in Regelstudienzeit das Studium schaffen...also es ist durchaus in der Interesse der Uni dass doch mglichst viele Physikum gut schaffen. ;)


 das glaub ich auch

----------


## EVT

In Regelstudienzeit schaffen und gut schaffen ist ja nochmal ein Unterschied.
Muenster wollte immer so elite sein, vielleicht hatten sie schon hohe Bestehensquoten und wollten dann noch zusaetzlich die Noten pushen.
Anders kann ich mir die fehlenden Nachschreibetermine nicht erklaeren.

----------


## wandschrank2

mnster soll wirklich sehr sehr gut sein, die voraussetzung da rein zukommen ist auch echt krass

----------


## EVT

Es hat sie selber gestoert, dass sie so einen hohen NC hatten und nicht mal alle 1.0er angenommen wurden, sodass sie das Verfahren geaendert haben. Finde ich gut.
Ist auch echt schoen da.

----------


## wandschrank2

jaja glaub ich wr da auch nicht reingekommen damals

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich sowieso nicht :Stick Out Tongue:  aber ich bin auch mega happy in bonn

----------


## wandschrank2

was steht bei dir noch so an? wie siehts physikumsmig so aus?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

bei mir??

An Scheinen brauch ich noch Physio und Psych/Soz, sowie die integrieten Seminar (Sitzschein). Wenn es luft bin ich am 1.7 durch. Wenn nicht erst am 8.7. (Nachschreib Physio) oder 10.7 (Nachschreib PsychSoz).
Dann wrde ich mit dem Medi learn planer gut durch kommen.  Physio/Psych werde ich aber nur noch kreuzen und vielleicht am Ende wiederholen...

Wegen meinem tief gerade sehe ich allerdings schwarz, was das scheinfrei angeht. Keine Ahnung wie man Physio gescheid lernen soll, ich les das durch und denk mit jo klar, aber hngen bleibt nix. Hab auch keinen Plan, welche Formeln und Werte ich auswendig kennen sollte  :Nixweiss:  In der Ausbildung hatten wir damals so eine tolle Formelsammlung, aber hier...

----------


## wandschrank2

was umfasst physio alles, vielleicht kann ich ja weiterhelfen

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Naja alles eben nur hormone nicht, weil wir das in bc abhandeln. Wir schreiben nur eine physio klausur... aber ich orientiere mich an den seminar themen und den kleinkram (altern, tod, etc) lasse ich weg. Physio ist ja auch echt nicht schwer, kein plan wieso ich so ein doofes Gefhl hab, vielleicht, weil ich nicht wei was so der kern bei den einzelnen themen ist.

Sure-base z.b. klar die Strung sollte man knnen und was da wie kompensiert wird und die wichtigen puffersysteme, aber sonst?? glaub ich muss mich mal ans kreuzen wagen, vielleicht wird mein Gefhl dann besser...

----------


## tamcel

Schnen guten Morgen zusammen,
Hat jemand von euch einen guten Tipp, wie man am besten wieder in Anatomie reinkommen kann? Danke

----------


## mathematicus

Ab an die Leiche  :Top:  Finde, es gibt in Anatomie nichts besseres zum Lernen. Die "unsichtbaren" Sachen wie die Theorie dazu kann man dann ja immer noch zu Hause nachlesen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich glaube auch direkt an der Leiche ist es am besten.

46% Physikum - ich werde besser. Hab zwar heute lernfrei, aber in der Werkstatt auf das Auto warten langweilt mehr als kreuzen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Matzexc1

Schon komisch bei mir. Die eine Hlfte meines Freundes-und Bekanntenkreises schiebt und die andere will nach dem Physikum hier weg. Bis jetzt wei ich nur von ca 20 Leuten die bleiben wollen.

Hab mal 2 Examina durchgemacht F09 52% H09 60%

----------


## Jemine

Wo studierst du?
Bevor ich nicht scheinfrei bin, mache ich auch keine kompletten Physika^^ Volle Konzentration auf den letzten Wisch.

----------


## Matzexc1

Marburg.

Die kompletten versuch ich um schon mal ein Gespr zu kriegen. Auerdem ist Biochemie und Physio bei uns wie ein kleines Physikum  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hasse Physio, ist bei ins auch bles Niveau und genau das Fach was mich jetzt das Physikum kosten kann  :grrrr....: 

Von uns schieben auch einige. Von meiner Lerngruppe, wir sind 4, schieben 2 sicher und einer berlegt noch.

Bei uns wollen wenige weg, wenn man es so hrt. MR ist halt so eine letzte Wahl Uni fr viele, ich persnlich kenne aber weitaus tzender Stdte  :hmmm...:

----------


## nie

> Schon komisch bei mir. Die eine Hlfte meines Freundes-und Bekanntenkreises schiebt und die andere will nach dem Physikum hier weg. Bis jetzt wei ich nur von ca 20 Leuten die bleiben wollen.
> 
> Hab mal 2 Examina durchgemacht F09 52% H09 60%


Naja, weggehen wollen und weggehen knnen sind immer nich zweierlei. Man braucht erstmal ne Uni, die einen nimmt und da wird's ja fr Leute mit Teilplatz schon schwierig. Gro Auswahl hat man da nicht unbedingt. 
Und wenn ich mir so die Studienplatztauschbrsen angucke, dann ist das mit dem Tauschpartner auch schwieriger als man so denkt. Wirst schon nicht allein in die Klinik mssen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Naja, weggehen wollen und weggehen knnen sind immer nich zweierlei. Man braucht erstmal ne Uni, die einen nimmt und da wird's ja fr Leute mit Teilplatz schon schwierig. Gro Auswahl hat man da nicht unbedingt. 
> Und wenn ich mir so die Studienplatztauschbrsen angucke, dann ist das mit dem Tauschpartner auch schwieriger als man so denkt. Wirst schon nicht allein in die Klinik mssen


Ich rechne auch nicht damit allein in MR zu bleiben.^^ 

Marburg ist zwar ein Sammelbecken,aber das schlimmste ist hier die Vorklinik, die Stadt selber ist voll in Ordnung

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hab von noch keinem gehrt, der die Vorklinik gut findet  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hab von noch keinem gehrt, der die Vorklinik gut findet


 :Gefllt mir!:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Big Grin: 

So jemanden gibt es auch nicht.

----------


## Overshoot

wieso kreuzen manche schon ein ganzes pyhsikum?O_o bin nicht annhernd mit irgendeinem fach durch- kreuzen hat dann doch gar kein groartigen lerneffekt oder?^^

----------


## Jemine

> wieso kreuzen manche schon ein ganzes pyhsikum?O_o bin nicht annhernd mit irgendeinem fach durch- kreuzen hat dann doch gar kein groartigen lerneffekt oder?^^


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## wandschrank2

> wieso kreuzen manche schon ein ganzes pyhsikum?O_o bin nicht annhernd mit irgendeinem fach durch- kreuzen hat dann doch gar kein groartigen lerneffekt oder?^^



wrde das kreuzen nicht unterschtzen, glaube schon, dass der lerneffekt enorm ist. ich glaub die user, die das geschrieben haben, machen das eh nur zur bung und lernen parallel halt. stimmts guys?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

ja aber ich kreuz immer das thema was ich grad gelernt habe, also z.b. blut & immunsystem und dann examina bis 2005 oder so. aber direkt 320 fragen mit allen fchern wei auch nicht- ist doch auch mega anstrengend und dauert, htte danach kein bock mehr noch ein buch anzufassen

----------


## wandschrank2

so mach ichs aber auch overshoot  :Smilie: 
aber erst ab 2009 oO  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, so mache ich es auch und alle neuen Physika lasse ich raus, damit ich die nicht schon kenne, sondern spter komplett kreuzen kann.
Klang aber so, als wrden einige schon komplette Examina kreuzen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich kreuze auch immer das gelernte thema. und dann bei thieme ein kurzexamen, wenn ich gerade dazu Lust hab.

kreuze in physio so grottig. ich glaube ich hake physikum ss14 echt ab.

----------


## Matzexc1

@MediNaddl: Physio ist auch nicht meine Strke. 


Ich sag es mal wie es mir mit dem kreuzen geht:
Ich will die letzten 11 Examina bis sptestens August durch haben.Dann wei ich wo meine Schwchen liegen und kann mich auf diese konzentrieren. Man kann die falschen Fragen in eine neue Sitzung integrieren.
In den 10 Tage vor der schriftlichen kreuze ich nochmal die letzten 5 Examina
Was den Lerneffekt angeht:Ich lese mir bei jeder falschen Frage die Kommentare durch,allein das bringt manchen Punkt.In Physik lern ich so gut wie nichts,auer ein paar Definitionen und das was in den Endspurtskripten markiert ist.Der Aufwand ist fr ca 15 Fragen viel zu hoch.Auer ihr seid Cracks in Physik, kreuzt einfach D ist in Physik der hufigste korrekte Buchstabe(hab damit und ein bisschen Halbwissen ber 30% geholt).

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> In Physik lern ich so gut wie nichts,auer ein paar Definitionen und das was in den Endspurtskripten markiert ist.Der Aufwand ist fr ca 15 Fragen viel zu hoch.Auer ihr seid Cracks in Physik, kreuzt einfach D ist in Physik der hufigste korrekte Buchstabe(hab damit und ein bisschen Halbwissen ber 30% geholt).


Ich will euch ja nicht erschrecken, aber in unserem Physikum (letzter Herbst) war Physik um einiges leichter als Chemie. Und ich hab auch nicht mehr gemacht als einmal kurz die Medi-Learns durchzulesen (Physik in der 11. abgewhlt). Wenn man ein paar Formeln draufhatte und mit gesundem Menschenverstand an die Fragen ran ging, war das echt gut zu lsen. Im Gegensatz zu Chemie  :grrrr....:  naja vielleicht ist es bei euch ja wieder andersrum ...

----------


## wandschrank2

fand chemie letztes jahr ok. also die anorganik fragen waren manchmal etwas strange, vor allem, dass die aus heiterem himmel auf einmal die orbitale abgefragt haben  :Big Grin:  , aber ansonsten wars gut, organik waren eig nur abgewandelte altfragen zb.
physik ist glaub ich der aufwand gar nicht so gro, ich wrd mich am ende persnlich nur ber die fehlenden 5-10 punkte rgern, die vielleicht alles entscheiden oder sowas

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

aber orbitale sind doch nicht wirklich schwer  :Nixweiss:  Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach komisch. Ich steh total auf Chemie, Histo und BC. Physik und PsychSoz sind meine schlimmsten fcher

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oder aber es sind nicht alle Studenten gleich...der eine hasst alles was mit Chemie zutun hat, der andere kommt mit Anatomie nich klar..

----------


## wandschrank2

aber das hat doch nichts mit schwer zu tun.. wenn du eine frage, die du zuerst falsch beantwortest, dir dann durchliest und dann mit dem kommentar quasi lernst, dann erscheint sie dir auch verdammt einfach. also ka, geht mri jedenfalls stndig so. nur wurde von F2009 -F2013 noch nie nach orbitalen gefragt, ML lsst es auch raus. udn dann H2013 kams auf einmal ;) 
und komisch bist du nicht ;) auch nicht, wenn man die vorklinik mag ;)

----------


## Nessiemoo

Deshalb lohnt sich einfach kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen, damit man auch die lteren Themen komplett durch hat.

----------


## Overshoot

ich hasse atmung :/ es gibt kein lehrbuch was alles verstndlich erklrt, man muss immer einige bcher zum ergnzen lesen, nervt

----------


## ralfschmidt84

Hallo liebe Leute, ich htte eine recht spezifische Frage. 
Was haltet ihr von dem System, einmal das komplette Fach beispielsweise ab 2005 durchkreuzen, dann alle falschen Fragen davon durchgehen und immer wieder wiederholen so das man von den falschen Fragen auch mindestens 90 % beantworten kann. Davon dann auch intensiv die Kommentare usw knnen. Das heit in der Summe sollte man dann ab 2005 circa 95 % richtig Haben. Dies ist natrlich kein realistischer Kreuzwert. Trotzdem denke ich, dass sich die Fragen beziehungsweise Thmen immer wieder wiederholen.Somit drfte man wenn man 95 % der Altfragen beantworten kann doch recht gut da stehen oder? Parallel dazu natrlich ganz normal lernen der Fcher, unabhngig vom kreuzen…

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab heute ein Examen durchgemacht das ich 3 Wochen vorher mit 10% weniger abgeschlossen habe.Die Kreuzerei ist durchaus sinnvoll.Ich werde dann ab August nur noch mit falschen Fragen und den letzten 6 Examina kreuzen

----------


## wandschrank2

> Hallo liebe Leute, ich htte eine recht spezifische Frage. 
> Was haltet ihr von dem System, einmal das komplette Fach beispielsweise ab 2005 durchkreuzen, dann alle falschen Fragen davon durchgehen und immer wieder wiederholen so das man von den falschen Fragen auch mindestens 90 % beantworten kann. Davon dann auch intensiv die Kommentare usw knnen. Das heit in der Summe sollte man dann ab 2005 circa 95 % richtig Haben. Dies ist natrlich kein realistischer Kreuzwert. Trotzdem denke ich, dass sich die Fragen beziehungsweise Thmen immer wieder wiederholen.Somit drfte man wenn man 95 % der Altfragen beantworten kann doch recht gut da stehen oder? Parallel dazu natrlich ganz normal lernen der Fcher, unabhngig vom kreuzen…


du kreuzt und lernst parallel dazu (fr die mndliche nehm ich an) ? aber so macht das doch jeder? du kreuzt ja nciht nur, dann wrds bisschen schwierig werden mit mndlich und du lernst nicht nur, also ist doch ok.

----------


## ralfschmidt84

> du kreuzt und lernst parallel dazu (fr die mndliche nehm ich an) ? aber so macht das doch jeder? du kreuzt ja nciht nur, dann wrds bisschen schwierig werden mit mndlich und du lernst nicht nur, also ist doch ok.


Ich muss nur noch schriftlich, daher...

----------


## wandschrank2

Achso. So wie ich dich verstanden hab, kreuzt du halt intensiv und lernst aber dennoch noch unabhngig vom kreuzen, das ist doch gut so. Ein Garant gibt's denk ich nie, aber ich find das Kreuzen zb mega essentiell, vor allem wenn ich daran denke, wie ich trotz Lernen von Medi-Learn manchmal fr Werte gekreuzt hab O_O. Ich glaub die Kombi ist ganz ok.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich machs meistens so, dass ich mir die Themen die ich falsch hatte, rausschreibe mit den richtigen Antworten dazu. Das spart viel zeit als die Fragen immer wieder zu wiederholen und man bleibt flexibel im kopf

----------


## wandschrank2

irgendwie lufts nicht so geil..

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> irgendwie lufts nicht so geil..


Ich hab am Sa 46% gehabt, jetzt heit es erstmal wieder auf BC konzentrieren. Gatte die Tage auch belst Motivationsschwche  :hmmm...: 
Ich wnschte ich wre wenigstens schon scheinfrei, hach ...

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab gleich BC-Praktikum Hormone.Meine Motivation sitzt auf Tahiti am Strand und trinkt Cocktails.Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Vorklinik

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich hab am Sa 46% gehabt, jetzt heit es erstmal wieder auf BC konzentrieren. Gatte die Tage auch belst Motivationsschwche 
> Ich wnschte ich wre wenigstens schon scheinfrei, hach ...



medi-naddl, wie viele fehlen dir noch?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

2 Stck.

Gut und BC-Seminar und Psychoseminar, aber da muss man ja nur anwesend sein - mehr oder weniger  :hmmm...:  Und das hab ich heute in 2 Wochen um.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Hab gleich BC-Praktikum Hormone.Meine Motivation sitzt auf Tahiti am Strand und trinkt Cocktails.Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Vorklinik


Praktika sind eh meist elend unntig  :hmmm...: 

Viel Spa, sollte ja auch bald vorbei sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

es ist nicht mal die motivation, die fehlt..iwie ist die ratio ''lernen'' zu ''kreuzergebnis'' mega kacke. das erste kreuzen ist der absolute horror meist, auer  in bio, psycho und physio, aber so in chemie oder physik hab ich vielleicht 50 % beim ersten kreuzen gehabt. ich wei einfach nicht worauf ich mich in zwei monaten einstellen muss als kreuzrgebnis. weil die 100 %, die ich jetzt in chemie und physik nach zig mal kreuzen hab, sind kaum reprsentativ. was meinen leute, wenn sie sagen ''man kreuzt im examen ungefhr so wie zuhause''?!  wenn das erste kreuzen gemeint ist, dann ol -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ach Quark. Du gewhnst dich beim Kreuzen ja an die Fragen und lernst im besten Fall ja was dabei. Da wirst du dich jetzt die nchsten 2 Monate definitiv verbessern.

----------


## wandschrank2

ok danke..  :Keks:

----------


## nie

Also bei mir lagen zwischen dem ersten Kreuzversuch und dem Physikum rund 20 %. Und bei mir langen knapp 6 Wochen zwischen erstem Kreuzen und Physikum. Und ich hab auch so das Gefhl, dass ich mit deutlich weniger Engagement an die Sache ran bin *hstel* 

und wo wir grad so bei Engagement sind: hab mich schon das ganze Wochenende vorm lernen gedrckt, weil ich Nachtdienst hatte und jetzt ist auch der Tag schon wieder fast rum und ich hab noch gaaar nix gemacht -.- ich komm grad echt nicht ausm Quark.

----------


## wandschrank2

ich mag psycho..

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich auch, das flutscht.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Medi-Learn Paket 170 Euronen bestellen ... ? WS14/15 ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kann man machen, wenn man gerade flssig ist wrd ich sagen. Wenn man die Dinger pfleglich behandelt, kann man die ohne riesigen Wertverlust gleich nachm Physikum wieder verticken.

----------


## mathematicus

Fr 170 Euro steht mir da zu wenig drin, hab die nur in ein paar Fchern (Physio, BC, Chemie, Psycho) und da auch gebraucht gekauft, reicht auch  :Smilie:  Anatomie und Histo sind ja eh die Fcher der Detailverliebtheit, das lern ich gleich so wie fr die Semesterklausuren/-testate  :Big Grin:  Bisher bin ich mit den anderen Bchern in Kombination mit den Examen Online Kommentaren zufrieden, Medi-Learn lese ich nur zum Einstieg oder zum schnellen Wiederholen, ansonsten habe ich in ein paar anderen Fchern noch die Endspurt-Hefte (auch gebraucht), die sind etwas ausfhrlicher. Aber ist eh Geschmackssache, was man zum Lernen benutzt, also entscheide am besten selbst  :Smilie:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich lern nur mit medi-learn, hab sie als paket gekauft, hab alle schon mal durch udn die sind eig alle sehr gut, nur manche haben halt mngel. blut & immunsystem biochemie...ich wsste echt gern , was sich die autoren gedacht haben  :Big Grin: 
aber ansonsten ists gut, nur frs mndliche benutz ich dann denk ich mal wieder dicke bcher fr die spezifischen themen..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

:grrrr....:  also die ersten, die heute psych/soz meinten, es wre schwerer als gedacht... also doch zwei tage lernen.... mit physio komm ich irgendwie nicht weiter, denke nicht, dass ich bin dienstag klausurreif bin. Byebye physikum

----------


## wandschrank2

nicht den kopf in den sand stecken. probiers einfach trotzdem.

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich finde es total frustrierend, wie viel man vergisst. Bin jetzt bei Anatomie und kann mich an keinen einzigen Verlauf von Nerven oder Abgnge von Arterien erinnern. Dabei konnte ich das mal im Schlaf fr die Testate  :grrrr....: 
Ich hab auch nicht das Gefhl, dass das Lernen (angeblich Wiederholen) jetzt schneller geht als beim ersten Mal...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> also die ersten, die heute psych/soz meinten, es wre schwerer als gedacht... also doch zwei tage lernen.... mit physio komm ich irgendwie nicht weiter, denke nicht, dass ich bin dienstag klausurreif bin. Byebye physikum


Ihr habt Di eure letzte VK-Klausur? *neidisch guck*
Die Nachklausur ist doch notfalls bestimmt noch in time oder?

@aurora: Ana finde ich geht. Ich schaffe in Physik 0%  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ja genau 1.7 ist letzte Semesterklausur, danach nur noch Seminare  :bhh: 
Ich denke nicht, dass ich ohne kollateralschade durch komme. Gerade in Physio hab ich das Gefhl das nichts hngen bleibt, welcher Kanal am Herz wann auf und zu geht und was wo in der Niere durch welchen Kanal aufgenommen oder abgegeben wird... Das kreuzen zieht auch nich so toll aus :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ja genau 1.7 ist letzte Semesterklausur, danach nur noch Seminare 
> Ich denke nicht, dass ich ohne kollateralschade durch komme. Gerade in Physio hab ich das Gefhl das nichts hngen bleibt, welcher Kanal am Herz wann auf und zu geht und was wo in der Niere durch welchen Kanal aufgenommen oder abgegeben wird... Das kreuzen zieht auch nich so toll aus


Genau das ist auch mein Problem in Physio. Voll nervig, obwohl das Fach echt interessant ist.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Interessant schon. Aber diese ganzen Formeln und die miesen fangfragen oder die wo man um die ecke denken muss... naja bisher hatte ich ja immer Glck  :bhh:  
Werd jetzt auch von meinem ursprnglichen Plan 1-2 Tage nur psycho und kein physio lernen abweiche  und lieber 3 tage ein bisschen psycho und parallel trotzdem physio lernen...

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich finde es total frustrierend, wie viel man vergisst. Bin jetzt bei Anatomie und kann mich an keinen einzigen Verlauf von Nerven oder Abgnge von Arterien erinnern. Dabei konnte ich das mal im Schlaf fr die Testate 
> Ich hab auch nicht das Gefhl, dass das Lernen (angeblich Wiederholen) jetzt schneller geht als beim ersten Mal...


das dumme ist immer, dass man begriffe liest und sofort assoziationen damit hat, weil mans iwann mal gelernt hatte, aber dann meistens  doch ein strohballen durch den kopf fliegt, wenn man was dazu erlutern will  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

:Top:  
Thihi, ja ungefhr so fhlt es sich an, sehr treffende Beschreibung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

Nur falls es mal jemand als Tipp gebrauchen kann: Es ist extrem zeitkonomisch, wenn man in Psychologie wirklich nur einmal die Medi-Learn Hefte alle durchliest und dann kreuzt, ohne ML kommt man schon mit seinem Vorklinikwissen und Latein/Terminologiekenntnissen auf 70 %, mit ML + Kommentaren pusht man sich dann auf die 90-100 %. Also nur als Tipp wenn man in Zeitnot sein sollte oder so  :Smilie:

----------


## Jemine

Zeitnot?! Wer hat denn hier Zeitnot *hysterischkicher*

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Nee,das Wort kenne ich auch nicht  :Stick Out Tongue:  Zeitnot, tssst.

----------


## wandschrank2

da will man nur einmal einen gut gemeinten tipp geben und schon.. :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Psychologie und Anatomie finde ich recht cool. Aber Physiologie kann mich zum einen noch die Zulassung kosten - biiiittteeeee nicht - und zum anderen lese ich das und vergesse es auch gleich wieder  :grrrr....:

----------


## mandela89

Hallo Leute,

zunchst einmal finde ich es toll, dass hier im Forum bezglich des anstehenden Physikums so viele Beitrge verfasst werden. Fr das Physikum im Mrz hat man sich kaum ausgetauscht im Forum. Nun zu meinem Problem, ich hoffe ihr knnt mir ein paar Tipps geben. Ich habe im Mrz das physikum absolviert und habe das schriftliche ohne Probleme bestanden, allerdings hatte ich das Problem, dass ich einen Tag nach der schriftlichen zur mndlichen antreten musste und ich idiot bin vor lauter panik nicht hingegangen, da ich Histo so gut wie gar nicht konnte und angst hatte mich zu blamieren. Somit habe ich einen Versuch einfach verschenkt. Das mndliche in Gttingen wird vorraussichtlich zwischen dem 8 september-4 oktober stattfinden, also habe ich noch gut 11 wochen, habe seit einer Woche mit dem lernen angefangen und bin mir unsicher ob ich richtig vorgehe. Hat eventuell jemand Tipps wie man sich explizit aufs mndliche vorbereitet? Welche Bcher wrdet ihr einem empfehlen? Ich lerne momentan mit den medi-learn skripts und z.t mit der dualen reihe, aber es gibt mit sicherheit bcher die einen besser auf das mndliche vorbereiten. vielen dank

----------


## wandschrank2

hm, wenn ich nur auf die mndliche lernen wrde, wrd ich medi-learn eher zur seite packen. kann dir die thieme kurzlerhbcher empfehlen um deine basics abzudecken, weil die bcher echt der hammer sind. auch in klbs sind verdammt viele fakten gepackt. ja auf jeden fall wrd ich dann die dualen reihen mit der ladung dann auspacken und dann protokollspezifisch in dicken bchern lesen. 11 wochen sind mehr als genug zeit um das alles so zu machen

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich lerne ml und lese dann quer klb.

sag mal mandela; hast du den ml-kurs gemacht? hat er was gebracht?

----------


## nie

mir steht ja auch "nur noch" die mndliche Prfung bevor. Hab bereits Anfang Juni wieder mit dem lernen angefangen, arbeite aber zur Zeit auch novh Vollzeit im Schichtdienst und lernen deshalb nicht wirklich konstant. 
Histo hab ich anfangs mit dem Lllmann-Rauch gemacht, bin dann aber auf die Ulfig umgeschwenkt weil ich mich mit der Renate irgendwie stndig in Details verloren hab. Physio (war mein groes Defizit) lerne ich aktuell mit dem Mediscript Kurzlernbuch (Hick) und das klappt bisher auch recht gut. 
Biochemie konnte ich bereits vorher recht gut, da werde ich berwiegend meine Aufzeichnung aus dem Semester lernen (aus DR Biochemie und Endspurtskripten) und mir primr aufs Zeichnen konzentieren bzw. prferspezifische Sachen in der DR nachlesen, wenn die Prfer raus sind. 
Anatomie werde ich mit meinen Aufzeichnungen (aus DR Anatomie und Schiebler) plus Altas wiederholen. Fr Neuroanatomie hab ich mir nen Prometheus geliehen, den Rest mach ich mit meinem Sobotta. Da sind aber (mit Ausnahme von Neuroanatomie) meine Defizite auch nicht soo gro, da werde ich mir auch primr direkt auf die Prfer vorbereiten. 
In wie fern das alles klappt, wird sich dann im Herbst zeigen. Aber bisher fhl ich mich mal deutlich besser und kann auch besser lernen als im Winter vor Physikum. 
ML Skripte hab ich noch zuhause, da lese ich mir aber eigentlich nur die "Basics frs mndliche" Seiten durch. Allerdings auch eher als bersicht bzw. zur Wiederholung.


@ MediNaddel: du hast Post  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich werde fr die mndliche das Buch MEX-Vorklinik benutzen. Ich hab festgestellt,dass es ziemlich viel bringt.

brigens: Keine BC Praktika mehr  :hmmm...: . Nur noch ein Physio-Praktikum am nchsten Dienstag.

----------


## wandschrank2

...........  :was ist das...?:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

was los mit dir?

----------


## wandschrank2

just unhappy ka

----------


## mathematicus

Das einzig Gute an dieser Zeit: nchsten Freitag bin ich hoffentlich scheinfrei!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

> just unhappy ka


Das ist momentan weit verbreitet.Mir geht's nicht anders und allen die ich kenne und ins Physikum wollen auch nicht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab jetzt mal geguckt....der Thread vom Frhjahr hatte 31 Seiten....wir sind noch ein ganzes Stck vom Physikum entfernt und liegen schon bei 97.  ::-oopss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich schliee mich an, meine stndigen gefhlsschwankungen nerven mich langsam. physikum? ja oder pack ich die scheine nicht,... boar das nervt so  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Hab jetzt mal geguckt....der Thread vom Frhjahr hatte 31 Seiten....wir sind noch ein ganzes Stck vom Physikum entfernt und liegen schon bei 97.


richtig. ich mind. 9 Monate  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Same here...diese stndige Angst...mal optimistisch, dann wieder Panikattacken...im einen Moment lachend unterwegs, im anderen Moment nicht ansprechbar, weil gerade Angst einen zur Salzsule erstarren lsst...

----------


## EVT

Im Maerz machen ja auch viel weniger Leute Physikum.

----------


## wandschrank2

hier schreiben auch nur 6-7 leute permanent  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich msus zugeben ich hab vor dem mndlichen viel mehr angst als vor dem schriftlichen (das ich auch nicht fr garantiert halte, auf keinen fall). aber der gedanke, dass man da sitzt und das thema hrt und dann O_O oder dass man ausgelacht wird (das hab ich schon fter gehrt...)  dispositioneller optimismus ist grad fr den mlleimer bei mir

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich krieg die ganze Zeit zu hren die schriftliche Prfung ist schwerer als die mndliche.

Wenn ich mir die Prfer anschaue.....

Und vor allem erstmal den ganzen Quatsch haben den man braucht, bei mir sind mehrere kurz vor dem Irrsinn.

----------


## Matzexc1

Laut einer Kollegin sind nur 250 Studenten angemeldet(von ber 400) und es ist kein Wunder warum MR immer am Ende der Tabelle steht.Die Vorbereitungszeit ist hier saumig kurz

----------


## wandschrank2

das klingt ja optimal..

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja.So optimal wie mit der Badehose durch die Antarktis zu reisen.

Das die mndliche Prfung leichter ist glaube ich erst wenn ich es erlebe. Ich hab ein bisschen Optimismus das ganze im Semester zu schaffen und das Physikum dazu.Vllig egal mit welchem Ergebnis

----------


## wandschrank2

vor dem mndlichen hab ich echt am meisten schiss, ich hab NIE glck mit prfern, ich bekomme also 100 % die, die wirklich alles fragen. und dann OL

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich habe mir in den Prfungen in der 2.Hlfte hufig selbst ein Bein gestellt.

----------


## Matzexc1

Einer von der Physio fragt immer alles.Und selbst wenn du alles vllig korrekt herunterbetest schttelt er den Kopf. Einer von der BC fragt nach den Praktikumsversuchen(was benutzen wir im Praktikum fr...)

----------


## wandschrank2

ja aber das ist voll normal mit den praktika. hab nie verstanden wenn leute geschockt aus prfungen rausgekommen sind und meinten, dass die durchgefallen wren, weil die die methoden nciht mehr konnten. einer musste mal sogar an den spirometer und an der maschine direkt alles erklren, das war dann quasi der ,,praktische'' teil..  ich hab am meisten angst vor dem histo-teil, weil medi-learns ausfhrungen zu histo sind..naja.. ok? aber nciht gut

----------


## Matzexc1

Endspurt oder Lllmann-Rauch

----------


## Matzexc1

Oder MEX Vorklinik

----------


## mathematicus

Mit Medi-Learn fr's Mndliche lernen ist doch aber auch grob fahrlssig, oder? Also ich setze da entweder auf Endspurt oder halt die normalen Lehrbcher  :Big Grin:  Htte viel zu viel Angst, dass da irgendwelche Details fehlen, die man im Mndlichen eher fragt als im Schriftlichen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Gleichfalls.Und dann bleiben noch die Altprotokolle

----------


## wandschrank2

ich meinte damit aber eher, dass medi learn die basis bietet, oder wie soll man in 11 tagen fr vier fcher alle kurzlehrbcher auf einmal durchbekommen? und wie gesag,t ich geh nciht von punktuellen, zu 95 % abgefragten lieblingsthemen aus, sondern von allen themen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Du weisst schon wann du geprft wirst?
Ich hab vor medi learn zu nutzen um die basis zu haben und erweitere um die Lieblingsthemen der Prfer,MEX,Endspurt fr Details und beim Physio-Chef(falls ich ihn habe) um den Silbnernagel

----------


## wandschrank2

nein nein, der brief kommt glaub ich erst anfang august, aber worst case wre 01.09.

----------


## Matzexc1

Wir haben 5 Tage zwischen schriftlich und mndlich. Am 30/31.7 erfahren wir unsere Prfer

----------


## Matzexc1

Dafr haben wir ab 25.9 definitiv frei

----------


## wandschrank2

mir machen diese histoprprate frs mndliche echt am meisten angst -.-

----------


## Matzexc1

Histo ist echt nicht schn,dafr nehme ich dann Endspurt.Bei mir ist es eher die Physiologie.Die Anatomen sind im Groen und Ganzen okay in der Prfung,die Biochemiker bis auf 2 nett,aber die Physiologen...bis auf 3 alle nicht so toll

----------


## wandschrank2

ich wei halt nicht ob ich mich bis zum 20.08. aufs schriftliche konzentrieren soll oder das ganze bis zum 04.08. abzuschlieen, um dann direkt frs mndliche zu lernen den monat. arghhhhhhhhhh ey

----------


## Matzexc1

Hier mein Plan:Bis die Prfer feststehen nur schriftlich,dann die Themen, die unsere Prfer gern machen oder fr wichtig halten,(war ein Rat aus der Molekularbio:anschreiben ob ein Vorgesprch mglich ist,nachsehen welche Forschungen der/diejenige betreibt) etwas genauer. 

Und nach dem schriftlichen nur noch die groen 3 frs mndliche

----------


## wandschrank2

das ding ist, ich glaub ich bin mit keinem der beiden alternativen 100 % glcklich, weil ich bei beiden versionen mich fragen wrde am ende, ob die andere besser gewesen wr. weit du wie ich mein? wenn ich dann am ende mri denke, h, httest du blo mehr fr schriftlich gemacht oder so. ich hab einfach keine lust noch 100 semester anzuhngen

----------


## Matzexc1

Kann ich verstehen,mir geht es genauso.

Es ist nur so: Das was du fr das schriftliche lernst bringt dir was fr das mndliche und umgekehrt. Eine Ideallinie gibt es glaube ich gar nicht,wir knnen nur versuchen das sinnvollste zu tun. 
Ich warte jetzt erstmal wer mich wann prft.Und ob ich dieses Semester packe. Danach werde ich mich ausrichten,sich vorher irre zu machen bringt nichts(Ist der beliebte Standardspruch,aber wir machen uns alle verrckt).

Im schlimmsten Fall kostet es uns 1 Semester.

----------


## wandschrank2

ich hab  den ausdruck ''irre machen'' nie gemocht, weil ich finde, dass es einen unterschied gibt, ob man wie ein irrer vor sich hin luft und iwas brabbelt  oder sich ernsthaft gedanken macht, was er wann wie am besten planen sollte.

----------


## mandela89

> Ich lerne ml und lese dann quer klb.
> 
> sag mal mandela; hast du den ml-kurs gemacht? hat er was gebracht?


Habe mich fr den Kurs angemeldet, um die Skripte zu erhalten, die einen wirklich optimal auf die schriftliche Prfung vorbereiten. Die Kurse selbst habe ich nicht einmal besucht, da haargenau nur das einem vorgegaukelt wird was in den skripten steht. Aber an deiner Stelle wrde ich mir die Skripte definitiv organisieren, da sie einen explizit auf die schriftliche Prfung vorbereiten.

----------


## wandschrank2

ja ok hab ne entscheidung getroffen

----------


## Matzexc1

Mit"irre machen" meine ich jede Menge Gedanken fr Dinge zu verschwenden die wir nicht kontrollieren knnen und darber das wichtige zu vergessen.
Andernfalls wsste ich genau wer mich prfen darf  :hmmm...: . Leider ist die Wunsch-BC-lerin offiziell gesperrt  :grrrr....: 

Wie sieht deine Entscheidung aus?

----------


## wandschrank2

ja aber ich find nich dass das jetzt unntige gedanken waren. ach egal.

ja ich lern erstmal nur frs schriftliche und am dem 20.08. dann explizit frs mndliche.. ka, ich verhau lieber 1 teil als beide. ich wei auch nicht.

----------


## Matzexc1

Die Methode wurde mir jedenfalls schon mehrfach empfohlen.

Ich versuche da optimistisch zu bleiben(Rat meines Anatomieprofs:Sagen sie sich immer das sie 80% kreuzen werden,dann funktioniert das auch), allerdings Panik und Nervositt sind erschlagend.

Darf ich mal kurz fragen wo du studierst?

----------


## wandschrank2

wrd damit ganz gern anonym bleiben wenns ok ist, gebe nicht so gern angaben raus, sorry

----------


## Matzexc1

Kein Problem.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also fr mndliche wurde uns in der Ausbildung geraten, dass wir uns ein paar stunden nehmen sollten um uns ber unsere strken und Schwchen klar zuwerden. Dann kann man sich auch ne Strategie berlegen, wie man von nen Angst thema wieder in den sicheren Bereich kommt.
Am Tag vor der Prfung nur noch das lernen was man kann, sonst kreist das unsichere im Kopf rum und man spricht es ausversehen an

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Habe mich fr den Kurs angemeldet, um die Skripte zu erhalten, die einen wirklich optimal auf die schriftliche Prfung vorbereiten. Die Kurse selbst habe ich nicht einmal besucht, da haargenau nur das einem vorgegaukelt wird was in den skripten steht. Aber an deiner Stelle wrde ich mir die Skripte definitiv organisieren, da sie einen explizit auf die schriftliche Prfung vorbereiten.


Genau das habe ich auch so vor. Hab keine Lust wegen Gerede Bach G zu pendeln  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

wie geht's euch?

----------


## mandela89

Also mir gehts momentan echt bescheiden, habe seit gut einer woche mit dem lernen begonnen, muss ja die mndliche prfung nachholen. Ich bin jedoch berrascht wie viele Details ich wieder vergessen habe, obwohl das ganze nur ca 3 monate her ist, schon merkwrdig. Biochemie und Physiologie habe ich mir vorgenommen innerhalbvon 3 wochen durchzuarbeiten, da ich beide fcher echt gut konnte und in der schriftlichen jeweils 80% richtig gekreuzt habe. Allerdings habe ich in anatomie riesen defizite v.a bewegungsapparat und neuro und histo kann ich gar nicht. Fr anatomie und histo habe ich ca sechs wochen, hoffe das haut hin. Leider muss ich 3x die woche noch arbeiten, muss mir deshalb die zeit gut einteilen. Finde es echt schwierig sich explizit nur auf die mndliche vorzubereiten, da kann man auch endlos viele themen detailliert lernen und am ende werden sie gar nicht abgefragt, bei der schriftlichen kann man sich ja sicher sein das ungefhr zu jedem thema gewisse fragen gestellt werden.

----------


## wandschrank2

Hey mandela. Ok. Hast du die Kurzlehrbcher von Thieme? Wenn nicht, kannst du sie eventuell dir besorgen? Die decken den kompletten Gegenstandskatalog ab (z.B. sogar auch Sexualphysiologie, was wir an der Uni nie hatten) und sind zwar Kurzlehrbcher, aber haben dennoch eine gewisse Tiefe. Bei jedem Prfer,ja, es gibt an jeder Uni den einen Endgegner oder gleich mehrere, muss man die Basics drauf haben, und die werden in den Bchern grandios vermittelt, und zwar wirklich in jedem Fach, auch Histologie. Ich wrde dir empfehlen, die einfach durchzulernen, trotz Arbeit hast du ja noch etwas Zeit. Und wenn dann der Brief kommt, wrde ich dir empfehlen, auf dicke Bcher umzusteigen, bei den Themen, die die Prfer gerne fragen. Weit du, dann hast du quasi alles ,,gecovert'', falls tatschlich mal eine Frage fllt, die nicht in den Protokollen abgedeckt ist, und du weit dennoch solide etwas darber. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen, feel free to share your thoughts. Ich wei auch nich twas mit meinem Englisch los ist, ich guck seit Tagen wieder big bang theory

----------


## Andreas

> Finde es echt schwierig sich explizit nur auf die mndliche vorzubereiten, da kann man auch endlos viele themen detailliert lernen und am ende werden sie gar nicht abgefragt


Das folgende hat keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingltigkeit, dennoch sollte sicherlich der Fokus darauf liegen vor allem die Grundlagen sicher zu beherrschen.

Nach dem was ich bisher an Altprotokollen lesen und Erfahrungsberichten hren konnte bzw. was ich selbst in der Prfung erlebt habe, bereiten vor allem die Grundlagen immer wieder die grten Schwierigkeiten, weniger jedoch das tiefgreifende Detailwissen.
Ohne Grundlagenwissen ntzt das Detailwissen zumeist ja auch nichts, weil man es nicht im entsprechenden Kontext darlegen kann.

Es gibt natrlich immer mal die extremen Ausnahmen, wo ein Prfer bereits als Einstiegsfrage derart ins Detail geht oder so exotische Sachen fragt, dass Grundlagen hier wenig ntzen. Das macht aber sicherlich nicht den Groteil aus.


Da du bereits einmal in der mndlichen Prfung warst, laut deiner Aussage, wre sicherlich nicht ganz unwichtige Frage: woran hat es beim ersten Mal gehapert? Was lief gut, was lief schlecht?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Das ist uns aber auch gesagt worden. Die fragen vor allem Grundlagen, hat man die die drauf gehts ins Detail fr die Note. Die  meisten verhauen es sich auch, weil sie mit dem kleinkram an fangen, sich verhaspeln und dann die Nerven verlieren...

----------


## mathematicus

Naja, wenn man von sich aus mit den Details anfngt, ist man selbst Schuld. In Anatomietestaten u.. fngt man ja auch immer mit einfachen Fragen bzw. Inhalten an, irgendwann kommen dann ziemlich absurde Fragen, wo man dann aber auch merkt, dass der Prfer jetzt nur noch schauen will, wie weit er ins Detail gehen kann  :Smilie:  
Habe mal ein komplettes Examen gekreuzt und knapp bestanden, hatte laut Auswertung auch nur in Psycho und Physik <60%, das beruhigt mich ungemein.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mandela89

Vielen dank wandschrank fr deine Ratschlge, die thieme kurzlehrbcher habe ich zwar nicht, allerdings werde ich sie mir nun nher anschauen und dann eventuell auch anschaffen. Und nun zu dir Andreas, auch dir vielen dank fr deine Ausfhrungen. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht an der mndlichen Prfung teilgenommen, habe wie bereits einige Seiten zuvor erwhnt die mndliche prfung sausen lassen und bin nicht hingegangen, weil ich mich nicht ausreichend vorbereitet gefhlt habe. Riesen Fehler von mir, aber lsst sich nicht mehr rckgngig machen.

----------


## Andreas

@mandela89:
schmuggelmaeuschen und mathematicus haben es schon gut formuliert.

Im Allgemeinen ist es wichtig, sinnvoll einzufhren um eine Frage zu beantworten.

Ein Beispiel: ein Kommilitone bekam die Frage "Nach der Prfung essen Sie in der Mensa Kartoffeln, Schnitzel und was ses danach. Was passiert?".
Er fing sofort an mit "... also in der Glykolyse ...". Derart im Detail zu beginnen ist im Zweifel ein Todesurteil fr die Prfung, da man dann bereits viel zu tief in der Materie startet.

Ich selbst hatte dann im Physikum eine hnliche Frage. "Nach der Prfung gehen Sie zum Imbiss und haben Fritten rot / wei. Was passiert?".

Also fing ich an: "Fritten rot / wei enthalten grob berschlagen die folgenden Bestandteile: ...". "Zunchst landen Sie in der Mundhhle, wo die Speichel-Amylase vorverdaut. Es folgt der Schluckakt ...". Dann kam ich zu den Magen-Enzymen, lokalen Magen-Dnndarm-Hormonen, der Resorption im Dnndarm, dem bertritt ins Blut. Jeweils fr jede Stoffgruppe (Kohlenhydrate, Proteine, Fette) einzeln.
Glykolyse und Co. kamen dann kurz noch am Ende ran.

Schon waren die ersten 5 Minuten um und das nchste Thema kam.

Bei uns sind es in der Regel bei jedem Prfer 3 Themen und 5 Minuten pro Thema (hufig sogar mit Stoppuhr).

Wenn man das Thema also sinnvoll einleitet und dann von sich aus ins Detail geht und der Prfer einen reden lsst, ist die Zeit schnell um.


Natrlich gibt es da Unterschiede von Uni zu Uni und mancher Prfer steigt auch mal mit einer extrem detaillierten Frage ein, im Regelfall ist man mit dem Einstieg vom Groben ins Detail gehend aber gut beraten.

----------


## wandschrank2

hat jemand schon physik gekreuzt? O__O

----------


## mathematicus

N, das lern ich fr's Schriftliche nicht ;D

----------


## wandschrank2

alteeer. es gibt ja neuerdings diese medi-learn statistiken. guck mal es gibt ca 190 fragen in den letzten 11 examina zu physik.
20 = leicht 
60 = mittel
110 = schwer

und genau das ist es oO

----------


## mathematicus

Der Lernaufwand fr die 20 (?) Punkte im Physikum wre mir zu hoch, da lerne ich lieber die groen Fcher gescheit, hat man mehr (Punkte) von :P ob ich jetzt 20% in Physik rate oder wei, nimmt sich nicht viel...

----------


## wandschrank2

jaa ich hab den fehler gemacht und heute den ganzen tag physik gelernt. und fr die 6/15 punkten pro examen  war das echt zu viel zeit  :Big Grin:

----------


## coeur

Ich hatte auch gar keinen Plan von Physik. Ganz weg gelassen habe ich es nicht, sondern aufs Lesen verzichtet und die aktuellsten 5 Examina gekreuzt und versucht, die Fragen mit den Kommentaren nachzuvollziehen. Hat auch fter nicht geklappt, aber die Dauerbrenner an Formeln und "Zusammenhngen" hat man so reingekriegt. Habe dann rund die Hlfte der Fragen im Schriftlichen tatschlich auch richtig beantwortet.
Mir war wichtig, den psychologischen Effekt eines Faches, das man einfach gar nicht gelernt hat, zu umgehen. So konnte ich mir vormachen, ich htte mich wenigstens ein bisschen damit beschftigt und irgendwo eine realistische Chance, es richtig zu beantworten.
Riesen Aufwand wrde ich mir damit also auch auf keinen Fall schaffen, ganz weg lassen aber auch nicht.

----------


## wandschrank2

hmm  :Smilie:  ich hoffe einfach dass es auf die 60 % hinausluft im sommer  :Smilie:

----------


## coeur

Sag mal, wandschrank, was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage  :Grinnnss!:  Wann hast du denn angefangen und wieso erst jetzt das Physikum? Deine Posts machen da schon neugierig.

----------


## wandschrank2

wollen wir das auf privat verschieben :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Physik .... Kotzfach.

Mir kann nur Psycho den A... retten  :hmmm...: 

Hoffe nicht, dass wieder 60% ohne Gleitklausel sind.
Aber erstmal scheinfrei werden. Ich wnsche mir echt extrem heute in 3 Wochen scheinfrei zu sein. Maaannnnn.... Will im Herbst mit euch in den Klinikthreat ziehen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mathematicus

Ich werde am Donnerstag scheinfrei und in knapp einem Monat ist mndliches Physikum. Bin ich froh, wenn Mitte August alles vorbei ist...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Moment..ihr habt vor dem schriftlichen, mndliches Physikum? o.O

----------


## mathematicus

Ja, direkt nach Semesterende geht's los. Finde ich aber besser so, dann wei man wenigstens lange vorher, ab wann man frei hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

find ich ganz gut eig

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich finde es auch cool, wenn man Mitte August fertig wre. Vor allem hat man was vom Sommer und noch schn lange frei :')

----------


## wandschrank2

ich gebs auf, ich krieg physik nicht hin :/

----------


## mathematicus

Wrde meine Zeit jetzt auch nicht damit verschwenden. Mach doch lieber erst die groen Fcher, dann Psycho und dann Bio/Chemie/Physik, je nachdem was von den dreien am besten luft ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Verdammter Kack!! Ich will dieses Physikum im August schreiben!!!!! Hast du das gehrt da oben?! -_-

----------


## mathematicus

Tust du! Und los! Wie viele Klausuren schreibt ihr denn noch?

Du weit, dass Physikum ist, wenn... du pltzlich hochmotiviert deine Wohnung putzt, obwohl nichts krass dreckig ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Drei Klausuren und ein Testat wenns gut luft. Wenns weniger gut luft kommt noch ne Klausur drauf..

----------


## Matzexc1

> Verdammter Kack!! Ich will dieses Physikum im August schreiben!!!!! Hast du das gehrt da oben?! -_-


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Ich hab noch Neuroanatomie mndlich 8.7 schriftlich 15.7
Biochemie schriftlich 15.7
Physiologie schriftlich 16.7

Ich hab so die Schnauze voll

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich hab so die Schnauze voll


Ohja. Und jede einzelne dieser dmlichen Hrden kann mich vom Physikum trennen. Da hat man ja gar keinen Druck nech..

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich hab noch Neuroanatomie mndlich 8.7 schriftlich 15.7


Zwei Neuro-Prfungen? Ich wrde die Uni wechseln  :Grinnnss!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hoffe so das ich das hinkriege. 6 Jahre warten,ich hab keine Lust auf 1 Semester mehr als ntig.

Ein Anatomiedozent hat uns foglendes gesagt: "Von allem was sie in der VK lernen brauchen sie spter in der Klinik 10%"

----------


## Matzexc1

Wir sind das erste Semester das Neuro mndlich hat. Wechseln ist nicht mehr mglich

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Zwei Neuro-Prfungen? Ich wrde die Uni wechseln


Haben wir auch..

----------


## Matzexc1

Welche Uni?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Harvard des Ostens  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Eine wunderschne Stadt. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich schliee mich euch an. BC am 11.7., Physiologie recall am 18.7. Jetzt noch 4 Tage BC Seminar und dann sind immerhin die Pflichtveranstaltungen erledigt. Ich mache mir auch super viel nen Kopf weil ich unbedingt Physikum schreiben will  :grrrr....:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hab noch bis 11.7 Pflichtveranstaltungen. Inklusive einem Physioreferat am Donnerstag

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich hab nur noch ein einziges Seminar...ich mag nicht mehr und ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Vorklinik und aaah..

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hab gerade gesehen das mein Referat die motorischen Bahnen im ZNS umfasst. Wenigstens wiederhol ich dann den Quatsch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ich hab nur noch ein einziges Seminar...ich mag nicht mehr und ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Vorklinik und aaah..


Ich auch nicht  :grrrr....:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich htte da mal ein paar physio fragen
1) warum is die Fortleitungsgeschw. von der Amplitude des AP anhngig? Ist das nicht immer gleich (alles-oder nichts?)
2) warum fhrt eine Erhhung des Sympathicustonus zu einer Zunahme der Amplitude des APs in AV-Knotenzellen (is doch wieder alles-oder-nicht?)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Das einzige was ich noch wei ist, dass es glaube nicht immer zwangslufig "alles oder nichts" ist.

----------


## mathematicus

> ich htte da mal ein paar physio fragen
> 1) warum is die Fortleitungsgeschw. von der Amplitude des AP anhngig? Ist das nicht immer gleich (alles-oder nichts?)
> 2) warum fhrt eine Erhhung des Sympathicustonus zu einer Zunahme der Amplitude des APs in AV-Knotenzellen (is doch wieder alles-oder-nicht?)


zu 2.: Die Amplitude ist steiler und insgesamt ist das AP dadurch krzer, also "schmaler", damit die Frequenz steigt, deshalb ist die Amplitude hher, auerdem ist dann ja auch eine schnellere Fortleitung mglich, weil das Schwellenpotenzial durch die Steilheit des APs schneller erreicht wird ^^

----------


## coeur

Zu 1: Je hher die Amplitude, desto strker erstmal die entsprechende elektrotonische Fortleitung, desto hher insgesamt die Fortleitungsgeschwindigkeit bis zur Auslsung des nchsten APs...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hrde Nr. 1 ausm Weg gefegt! BAAAAAAAM  :Grinnnss!:  Nie wieder Praktika in der Vorklinik!!!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

morgen heit es fr mich, alles oder nichts und derzeit sieht es eher nach nem nichts aus...

Hab heute nix mehr auf die Reihe bekommen,Ich bin total mde egal wieviel oder wenig ich schlafe, einfach total am Ende.

Keine Ahnung ob ich Physikum machen oder schiebe wenn ich in die Nachklausur muss...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich knnte zz auch nur schlafen und kriege nix auf die Reihe.

----------


## Joolz

Geht mir irgendwie auch so... :/ Ich hab auch morgen meine letzte Klausur, sofern ich sie besteh.. und ich bin heute irgendwie den ganzen Tag schon so unproduktiv und kann mich berhaupt nicht aufraffen :/

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

letzte 24h vorklinik wenn es luft

----------


## Matzexc1

> letzte 24h vorklinik wenn es luft


Hab noch 15 Tage bis zur letzten Klausur.Muss noch heute abend ein Physioreferat fertigmachen. Und hab am Mittwoch Physiopraktikum.

Meine Laune wurde von der Ruhrkohle AG in 2km Tiefe aus den Augen verloren

----------


## mathematicus

Ich fhl mich zur Zeit jeden Tag so, als ob in einer Woche die mndliche Prfung wre, schrecklich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hab imorgen in einer Woche Neuroanatomie mndlich.Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen

----------


## mathematicus

Ich bete ja jeden Tag, dass ich Prfer habe, die 1. kein Neuro/Embryo in Anatomie fragen, 2. kein Genetik in BC fragen (leider unwahrscheinlich  :Big Grin: ) und 3. keine Atmung in Physio fragen. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glck, hahaha  :Big Grin:  Werde dann berichten, wenn es soweit ist. 

Diskutieren wir mal lieber die wirklich wichtigen Dinge: was zieht ihr zur mndlichen Prfung an? :'D

----------


## LaTraviata

ersetze atmung durch niere und ich schliee mich deinen stogebeten an :-P

----------


## LaTraviata

> Meine Laune wurde von der Ruhrkohle AG in 2km Tiefe aus den Augen verloren


Meine ist auch ein Zug, dessen Rckfahrlichter ich nicht mehr sehe. Die Motivation ist da leider die Lok... *heul*

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

sofern ich soweit komme werde ich eine schwarze Hose und rosa oder trkise Bluse anziehen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Falls ich es schaffe:Sakko,Hemd und Stoffhose

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich geh mal schwer davon aus, dass wir da im Kittel anrcken mssen, von daher mach ich mir keine groartigen Gedanken um Klamotten..

----------


## Matzexc1

Soweit ich weiss:Zivilklamotten

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Geht ihr in zivil an die Leiche?

----------


## mathematicus

Ne, aber wenn ich nix an der Leiche zeigen muss, ziehe ich auch keinen Kittel an. Ich nehme ihn aber mit^^

----------


## Matzexc1

> Geht ihr in zivil an die Leiche?


Ihr macht Physikum an der Leiche? Wir werkeln nur theoretisch

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So wie ich das verstanden habe sind wir whrend der mndlichen immer im Keller, und da wird Kittel getragen, also bin ich einfach von Kittel in der mndlichen ausgegangen...wr ja schon doof, wenn ich mir wirklich um Klamottenwahl Gedanken machen msste o.O

@Matzex Ihr geht in der mndlichen gar nicht an die Leiche? o.O

----------


## Matzexc1

Nicht das ich es wsste.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

bei uns ist es prferabhngig ob man an die leiche geht oder nicht hab ich gehrt. finde aber an der leiche echt besser.

----------


## Matzexc1

Kann mir schon vorstellen warum. An der Leiche sind die Mglichkeiten das Gesprch zu lenken echt besser.

----------


## mathematicus

Nicht mal deswegen, aber es hat mir in den Testaten immer eine gewisse Sicherheit gegeben, dass die Leiche da lag und damit quasi alle Antworten auf die Fragen vor einem lagen ;) Deshalb hatte ich auch echt wenig Bock auf die Klausur in Anatomie, da waren die Fragen dann aber zum Glck sehr fair.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So ist es. Die Leiche ist der beste Spickzettel, den es gibt.

----------


## nie

Ich hatte ja schonmal das "Vergngen" des mndlichen Physikums und hatte Jeans und Schwarze Bluse an. Schuhe und Bluse hab ich damals extra gekauft und deshalb schei ich mal auf Karma und ziehs dieses Mal wieder an. 
Mir ist's eigentlich egal ob Leiche oder nicht, knnte mit beidem leben. 

Motivation ist sogar noch da, hab aber bisher auch eher halbherzig bisschen nebenbei gelernt. Mal sehen wies wird, wenn ich Ende der Woche nicht mehr arbeiten muss und mich Vollzeit dem
Lernen widmen kann.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich kaaaannnnnnn und maaaaag nicht mehr  :grrrr....: 
Ich hasse BC  und Physiologie

----------


## wandschrank2

ich drck euch allen die daumen, ihr schafft das schon.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich kaaaannnnnnn und maaaaag nicht mehr 
> Ich hasse BC �� und Physiologie ��


Hab morgen Physio-Parktikum,am Donnerstag Seminar mit Referat und am Freitag komplett BC.Am Samstag Neurorepetitorium und am Dienstag mndliche Prfung.Wenn die danebengeht habe ich eine Woche spter Neuro mndlich und schriftlich und BC schriftlich,einen Tag spter Physio schriftlich

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Hab morgen Physio-Parktikum,am Donnerstag Seminar mit Referat und am Freitag komplett BC.Am Samstag Neurorepetitorium und am Dienstag mndliche Prfung.Wenn die danebengeht habe ich eine Woche spter Neuro mndlich und schriftlich und BC schriftlich,einen Tag spter Physio schriftlich


bh  :grrrr....: 

Wir sind ggf fast gleichzeitig fertig. Hab am 18.7. aber erst Physio und die Woche vorher BC. Schei Altlast mit Physio echt. Immerhin bin ich damit nicht alleine im Semester.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Byebye

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Guck doch erstmal wie die Nachklausur luft. Vorher aufgeben bringt nix.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Byebye


Warte erst das Ergebnis ab bevor du dich abschreibst.
 :Knuddel:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

gibt doch ne Gleitklausel  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

meistens schtzt man sich selbst auch komplett falsch ein :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Nur noch 2 Wochen und 1 Tag bis Physio. Wei echt nicht ob ich mir das gebe binnen 6 Tagen nach BC alles ins Hirn zu knppeln.

Mich wrde mal interessieren, ob das wer geschafft hat in G, oder ob man sein Physikum dann erst 6 Monate spter macht.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Joolz

So, offiziell alle Scheine in der Tasche. Morgen nochmal Verwandte besuchen und Freitag geht dann das groe Lernen los..

----------


## wandschrank2

voll gut, glckwunsch!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ja verschtzt trifft es. Die klausur war mega schwer und zeitlich kaum schaffbar als schluss war hab ich dann bei den letzten 5 fragen nur a angekreuzt (von30) daher dachte es das wars. Und jetzt hatte ich 20punkte!! keine ahnung wie. Sind trotzdem mit gleitklausel 43% durchgefallen...
hatte ja gesagt, dasa wenn ich die nachklausur machen muss, icj physikum schiebe... 
Aber egal. Scheinfrei

----------


## wandschrank2

jawoooll, mega!! glckwunsch! also machste jetzt physikum dann ganz normal?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Glueckwunsch schmuggel! Mag auch..  :Keks:

----------


## auroraborealis

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## auroraborealis

Mich irritiert brigens immer mal wieder, dass es bei euch andere Fristen zu geben scheint. Bei uns ist am 14.07. die Nachreichfrist zu Ende und immer wenn ich von Klausuren am 18. (oder so) lese, bin ich erst mal verwirrt.
Lerntechnisch geht es schleppend bei mir. Ich hab jetzt ber drei Wochen fr Kopf und Topographie der Extremitten gebraucht. Also genau so lange, wie damals frs Testat. Anatomie ist nicht so mein Fach.

----------


## mathematicus

Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich morgen auch scheinfrei (Physio) - drckt mir die Daumen!  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ja jetzt mach ich normal. Htte nachschreiben mssen, htte nicht einen tag schnaufen knnen..so kann ich bis montag luft holen....

Mal ne frage in die runde, wer hat ber Wartezeit nen studiplatz von euch?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja, jedes LPA hat andere Fristen. Bei uns muss alles bis 25.07. da sein.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@schmuggel: ich

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@mathematicus:
Gedrckt. Wann bist du dran?

----------


## mathematicus

Gleich morgens um halb 9, zum Glck. Drfen die Klausur mitnehmen, werde dann direkt die Lsungen nachschlagen und hoffen, dass es gereicht hat  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Viel Glck!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Matzexc1

Bin auch Wartezeitler. Ich beneide alle Scheinfreien. Dienstag Neuroanatomietestat und mein Wissen ist noch nicht auf der Hhe wie ntig

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wer beneidet sie nicht  :hmmm...: 

Bin ich eigentlich dir Letzte mit der hoffentlich letzten Klausur am 18.7. hier?

----------


## Matzexc1

Ach du grne Neune,ich bin am 16 fertig(sofern ich keine Nachprfungen habe,aber im Moment sieht es gut aus)

----------


## Matzexc1

Hatte heute mein letztes Physio-Praktikum.Bin dann erstmal was trinken gegangen  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

fazit kreuzen heute: somatostatin hemmt einfach ALLES, ALLES ALLES  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Na deswegen heit es doch auch SOMATOstatin  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

jaja, aber ich fand das ganz amsant heute, es gibt 4 antwortmglichkeiten mit irgendwelchen komplizierten ,,frdert'' udn die richtige antwort ist einfach immer am ''hemmt'' zue rkennen  :Big Grin:  und das richtig, richtig oft  :Big Grin:

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich bin zwar kein Warter, aber noch lter, da Zweitstudent und sptberufen  :bhh:

----------


## mathematicus

Msste gereicht haben, also ich denke morgen um 17 Uhr bin ich dann offiziell scheinfrei!  :Smilie:  Und jetzt kann ich weiterlernen, yeaaah-.-

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Bei mir ist einfach die Luft raus ... brauch zwar nur noch 33% in der BC-Klausur am Samstag, aber selbst das wird jetzt zur Qual.

Seit Ende Mrz am ackern ...

Und noch NIX fr das Physikum wieder holt. Und Histo 2 hab ich bestanden indem ich 1 Kapitel aus dem Lllman Rauch gelesen habe.

Man merkt erst immer hinterher, dass des vielleicht gar nicht so toll war, da durchzukommen :! DOOF.

gott ich hab die Schnauze voll

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ihr seid wenigstens durch und knnt dann lernen. Ich hab nur 4 Wochen nach der letzten Klausur

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich lern ab montag oder dienstag, aber definitiv ab mittwoch

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hab so die Schnauze voll.Der Physioprof berzieht mal locker 30min,meine Lerngruppe ist schon wieder weg als ich auf die Lahnberge komme,am Dienstag Neuroanantomie mndlich und morgen ein Biochemieseminar wo ich mir 3 Studen lang Bldsinn anhren darf. Ich komm nicht zum Lernen vor lauter Veranstaltungen und dann darf man sich das Gejammer der Profs anhren das die Studentenimmer schlechter werden.

 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ich hab so die Schnauze voll.Der Physioprof berzieht mal locker 30min,meine Lerngruppe ist schon wieder weg als ich auf die Lahnberge komme,am Dienstag Neuroanantomie mndlich und morgen ein Biochemieseminar wo ich mir 3 Studen lang Bldsinn anhren darf. Ich komm nicht zum Lernen vor lauter Veranstaltungen und dann darf man sich das Gejammer der Profs anhren das die Studentenimmer schlechter werden.


Japp, genau wie in Gttingen!! "Gttingen ist im Ranking zu weit abgerutscht, das muss sich wieder ndern!"

Ich hab morgen auch wieder unsinniges BC Seminar und dann am Montag zum Glck das letzte mal den Mist. Hab sooooo die Schnauze voll, aber sooooowaaaaasssss von!!!! BC kreuze ich auch noch keine 60% und der Mist ist in einer Woche, waaaaahhhhhhhhhh........

----------


## Matzexc1

> Japp, genau wie in Gttingen!! "Gttingen ist im Ranking zu weit abgerutscht, das muss sich wieder ndern!"
> 
> Ich hab morgen auch wieder unsinniges BC Seminar und dann am Montag zum Glck das letzte mal den Mist. Hab sooooo die Schnauze voll, aber sooooowaaaaasssss von!!!! BC kreuze ich auch noch keine 60% und der Mist ist in einer Woche, waaaaahhhhhhhhhh........


Mache aktuell fast nur Neuroanatomie.BC? Beten ist angesagt. Wenn die Idioten von Professoren wollen das wir beseer werden dann sollen sie :
1.Fragen a la IMPP stellen
2.Uns Zeit zum Lernen geben
3.Das Studium endlich vernnftig ordnen.(Chemie-und Physikpraktika ber 1 Jahr lang sind Mist)

Ich knnte jeden Tag mit einer groen Sense durch die Stadt laufen.GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

Aber es hilft nichts und ich will diesen Idioten nicht die Genugtuung geben wegen ihnen das Physikum zu verpassen.

----------


## wandschrank2

durchhalten noch ein paar tage ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja.
14 sind es bei mir(ohne Wiederholungstest),dass ist aber auch kein Trost.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

bei mir noch 15.... und ich wette ich verkacke und muss noch dumm in der Vorklinik bleiben.

----------


## Matzexc1

> bei mir noch 15.... und ich wette ich verkacke und muss noch dumm in der Vorklinik bleiben.


Wahrscheinlich leiste ich dir Gesellschaft.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Sehr gut, bin ich nicht mehr alleine dann  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wandschrank2

hey kopf hoch und positiv denken erstmal

----------


## wandschrank2

wie lufts bei euch, die schon frs physikum speziell lernen? wie klappts mitm kreuzen?

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab bis vor kurzem auch noch was fr's Physikum getan.
Aktuellstes Ergebnis F2010 60%,ansonsten ber 50%. In BC,Physio und Anatomie fehlt noch was.Meine Punktebringer waren Psych/Soz(Endspurt sei dank) und Bio.
Physik kreuz ich zwischen 30-40%(Halbwissen und D)
Chemie muss ich nochmal was anschauen

Fehlen nur noch die 3 letzten Scheine -.-

----------


## wandschrank2

hab physik nachm ersten lernen komplett nach hinten geschoben, ich glaub ich kreuz einfach alle fragen durch und lern so die formeln und rechenweisen, weil medi-learn es iwie nicht so sehr gebracht hat. da ist physik zwar echt nett erklrt und so, aber frs examen..hm. da war chemie echt effektiver
ohja bei mir sind punktegarante auch physio und psycho

----------


## Matzexc1

Physik lohnt eigentlich nicht.Ich hab mir ein paar Sachen gemerkt,ansonsten kreuze ich konsequent D an.
Chemie bringt auch was fr Biochemie

----------


## wandschrank2

Mhh.. bin halt immer so der Verfechter von einfach alles lernen,also auch physik, weil man irgendwelche Punkte vielleicht doch irgendwo holen kann. wobei ich mir da nich tso groe hoffnungen mache  :Big Grin: 
mein sorgenkind ist am meisten anatomie fr die mndliche, anatomie ist echt laange her..

----------


## Matzexc1

Anatomie,Physio und Biochemie muss ich mal richtig wiederholen.Aktuell betreibe ich eher Schadensbegrenzung.

----------


## wandschrank2

vor allem muss ich ehrlich zugeben, aber das mag auch nur an mir selbst liegen, find ich physikums-lernen jetzt nicht son bermiges ,,wiederholen'' und waldspaziergang durch die vorklinik.. verhltnis vergessen:gelernt ist 1 zu 10^-12 gerade :Big Grin:

----------


## vhy75

Wei jemand, ab wann man sich fr die SMS Benachrichtigung anmelden kann? Bei mir steht zur Auswahl nur Stex2. Aber soweit bin ich ja noch nicht ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hatte beim letzten mal Kreuzen 48% und was luft ist BC und Psychologie. Da ich logischerweise bisher 0 lernen konnte fehlt Ana, was man aber recht schnell wieder drauf hat finde ich. Die kleinen Fcher kann ich alle absolut nicht.

----------


## Matzexc1

Von den kleinen Fchern lohnen sich nur Psych/Soz,Bio und wie ich denke Chemie.Konsequent D kreuzen bringt in Physik 30%

----------


## nevermind923

Anatomie ist ein Desaster  :Big Grin:  Also BC kreuz ich 90%, Physio so um die 80. Kein stress. Anatomie? Nee. Nix.  :Woow: 
Hat jemand von den Physikumsveteranen nen Plan wie sich das beheben lsst am besten in der kurzen Zeit? Einfach kreuzen?

----------


## LaTraviata

Physik ist ein absolutes Glcksspiel. War aber lustigerweise bei mir im letzten P der absolute Punktelieferant... verkehrte Welt!!! Hat aber letztlich ja mit einem Punkt doch nicht gereicht...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ein Punkt ist echt rgerlich  :grrrr....: 
Aber diesmal rockst du das Ding  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

35% Physik gekreuzt, year  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Konnte gerade kein BC mehr sehen.

----------


## Andreas

> Anatomie ist ein Desaster  Also BC kreuz ich 90%, Physio so um die 80. Kein stress. Anatomie? Nee. Nix. 
> Hat jemand von den Physikumsveteranen nen Plan wie sich das beheben lsst am besten in der kurzen Zeit? Einfach kreuzen?


Das hat natrlich keine Allgemeingltigkeit, bei mir lief es jedenfalls folgendermaen:

Am Nachmittag (kurz) Anatomie fr den nchsten Tag im Prpsaal vorbereiten. Morgens in den Prpsaal. Mittags dann das Kreuzen, was ich direkt im Keller gesehen habe.

Hat sehr gut funktioniert.


Ansonsten hab ich Chemie und Biochemie immer gemeinsam gekreuzt. Ich habe Examenonline benutzt und dort kann man sich die Kreuzsessions ja mageschneidert zusammenstellen.

Um beispielsweise auf das Thema Zuckerstoffwechsel vorzubereiten habe ich Chemie der Kohlenhydrate (Chemie) und Zuckerstoffwechsel aus der Biochemie in eine Session gepackt.
Fr das Thema Auge war dann bspw. Anatomie des Auges, Physiologie des Auges und Optik (Physik) in einer Session.
In der Regel immer alle Fragen von 2004 bis heute. Der Grund: 2004 wurde die Approbationsordnung gendert und das Fragenformat nderte sich in allen Fchern etwas.


Ich habe mich bemht die Grenzen zwischen den Fchern mglichst aufzuheben, da das in der mndlichen Prfung durchaus auch passiert bzw. passieren kann.

----------


## Tim.1

Scheinfrei! 
Jetzt werde ich mir erstmal ein paar freie Tage gnnen und dann hoffentlich am Strand lernen.  :Smilie:

----------


## wandschrank2

congrats!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Scheinfrei! 
> Jetzt werde ich mir erstmal ein paar freie Tage gnnen und dann hoffentlich am Strand lernen.


Gratuliere

----------


## mathematicus

Bin jetzt auch offiziell scheinfrei. Here we go, Physikum!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## wandschrank2

hab grad mal aus ,,spa an der freud'' anatomie gekreuzt ohne es zu lernen und es waren 60 %, es ist doch nicht so katastrophal ::-oopss:

----------


## Matzexc1

> hab grad mal aus ,,spa an der freud'' anatomie gekreuzt ohne es zu lernen und es waren 60 %, es ist doch nicht so katastrophal


Irgendwie kriegen wir es hin. Meine erste Handlung wird sein den Spiegelslust Turm zu besteigen(Die Legende besagt,dass man das Physikum nie bekommt wenn man ihn vorher besteigt)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch mathematicus!!!

@matzexc: Dann lauf blo nicht hoch  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab gestern zu meiner eigenen berraschung 66% Physio gekreuzt - viiieeeellleicht pack ich es ja doch noch.

----------


## wandschrank2

heute klappt einfach gar nix..

----------


## LaTraviata

Same here... qule mich mit Kopf-Hals ab und puuuuh. Vielleicht kreuze ich zur Abwechslung mal stumpf PsychSoz?!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also immer dieser mist mit den schein Abholung...
Psycho am 9.
Physio am 14.
Anatomie am 15.
Int. Seminare am 17.
Die letztze klausur (physio) ist am 8. Und das letzte seminar am 10.
Ich muss jetzz an 4 tage zur uni blo wegen den doofen scheinen, weil die es nicht schaffe einfach alle scheine ans dekanat zuschicken ider sich wenigstens auf nen Tag einigen knnen....das nervt echt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sei froh, dass du schon alle Scheine hast..

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Na die fnf Minuten Fuweg wirst du wohl schaffen.

----------


## mathematicus

Es werden schreckliche Wochen bis zum 19.8. :/ Hab sowas von keine Lust mehr auf Lernen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich wnschte ich knnte fr's Physikum lernen. Aber ohne bisherige Scheinfreiheit ist das sowas von sinnlos.

Egal, heute in 2 Wochen wei ich, ob ich berhaupt mitmache.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Sei froh, dass du schon alle Scheine hast..


Ich gehre auch noch zu den nicht scheinfreien  :hmmm...:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Es werden schreckliche Wochen bis zum 19.8. :/ Hab sowas von keine Lust mehr auf Lernen...


ich muss auch sagen, heute war der absolute tiefpunkt beim lernen.. das war echt grenzwertig ekelhaft ey

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@aa naja auf den berg sind es bestimmt 10 :hmmm...:  es is einfach mega nervig unabhngig von der zeut

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Gut, dass ihr der letzte Jahrgang mit Papier seid

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wir bekommen unsere Scheine nur noch am 10.7. und 22.7. und mssen da auch extra aufkreuzen. Warum gibt's sowas nicht online, wre viel besser und weniger nervig fr das Studienbroteam!?

----------


## mathematicus

Hier sind zum Glck alle Scheine online und wir mssen gar nix machen, das Prfungsamt kmmert sich um den Rest, sobald alle Scheine freigeschaltet sind  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hier sind zum Glck alle Scheine online und wir mssen gar nix machen, das Prfungsamt kmmert sich um den Rest, sobald alle Scheine freigeschaltet sind


Bei uns auch.

----------


## wandschrank2

ich komm mir die ganze zeit schon vor wie Enton, ich hoffe das ist morgen vorbei

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Mir wrde es ja schon reichen, wenn die alle scheine ans dekanat geben wrden und man einfach an einem termin alle abholen knnte. Naja wir sind eben die letzten aus der steinzeit...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Seid ihr alle modern an der Uni  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir betreiben auch noch Zettelwirtschaft.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

also Bonn wrde ich als Schwellenuni bezeichenen. Mein Semester is noch sehr altmodisch. Amelden ber Formulare die man in Holzksten wirft. Anwesenheit wird auf Karteikarten testiert, jedes Fach ein Schein.
Das Semester nach mir, hat schon Sammelscheine, so dass mana m Ende vom 4. nur nen Ausdruck braucht, aber die Anmeldung luft auch schon online, allerdings knnen Anatomen und Physiologen nicht von ihren Karten lassen :-P

----------


## nie

> Seid ihr alle modern an der Uni 
> 
> Wir betreiben auch noch Zettelwirtschaft.


echt? ich hatte irgendwie auf dem Schirm, dass ihr alles elektronisch habt bzw. am Ende nen Sammelschein bekommt. Hab ja einige Scheine mit eurem Semester gemacht und da hie es immer, dass es keine einzelnen Zettelscheine mehr gibt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wir mssen/knnen immer zu bestimmten Terminen die Scheine holen. Alles Einzelscheine. Also EKM ist einer, aber Seminare,... einzeln.

----------


## LaTraviata

> Bei uns auch.


Wahnsinn, es tut sich tatschlich was in MR... ich musste noch alles einzeln einreichen und jedem Schein hinterherjagen. Von 0 auf 100 binnen eines Jahres quasi - ich bin begeistert!

----------


## wandschrank2

es gab grade tatschlich mal eine anatomie-frage, bei der 2(!!) % die richtige antwort wussten und 60 % die falsche antwort  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

gibts ein unterschied zwischen rokitansky-aschoff krypten und luschkae-gnge bei der gallenblase? hab hier 3 histo lehrbcher und in jedem wird nur eins von beidem erwhnt^^ hab auch nie richtig verstanden was das ist, einfach nur den begriff schleimhautfalten bis runter zur muscularis mucosae gemerkt^^ falls es denn beides nur synonyme sind

----------


## wandschrank2

ja hab die auch nie gleichzeitig iwo gelesen, glaube aber schon, dass die gleich sind, weil sie genau das gleiche beschreiben eigentlich. nur die luschkae-gnge sind etwas seltsam erklrt wenn du sie googlest.  wenn du in tbingen studierst solltest du sie wohl so nennen :P

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

So, ich hab jetzt mal ein abgespecktes Examen gekreuzt, also mit jeweils nur der Hlfte der Fragen und auch ohne lange nachzudenken und im Zweifel immer D

Physik 20% (hh)
Chemie 40% (lang, lang ists her)
Bio 60%
Psycho 45% ( das Fach liegt mir null)
Biochemie 50%
Physio 57% (wie hab ich eigentlich die Klausur diese Woche geschafft??)
Anatomie 55%

was meint ihr? Gar nicht soo bel oder?

Mein Lernplan steht brigens auch. Montag und Dienstag starte ich mit Chemie, gefolgt von BC

----------


## EVT

Die vom Medi Learn Kurs sagen, dass man sich um 20% verbessert durch Lernen, also wre Bestehen auf jeden Fall schonmal drin bei dir  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> So, ich hab jetzt mal ein abgespecktes Examen gekreuzt, also mit jeweils nur der Hlfte der Fragen und auch ohne lange nachzudenken und im Zweifel immer D
> 
> Physik 20% (hh)
> Chemie 40% (lang, lang ists her)
> Bio 60%
> Psycho 45% ( das Fach liegt mir null)
> Biochemie 50%
> Physio 57% (wie hab ich eigentlich die Klausur diese Woche geschafft??)
> Anatomie 55%
> ...


Ist doch super!!

Du kannst die Uniklausur eh meist nicht mit dem Physikum vergleichen, die sind meist viel schwerer. Hatte in Physio damals 76% bei iphysikum und bin durch die Klausur gefallen.

----------


## Joolz

Wir bekommen einen Gesamtschein, den muss man zwar auch abholen und ans LPA schicken, aber immerhin bekommt man alles auf einmal  :Smilie:

----------


## auroraborealis

Gestern hatte ich das erste Mal das Gefhl, ich wiederhole was in Anatomie (anstatt es wieder komplett neu zu lernen). Den Bauchsitus hatte ich nach 3h wieder drin, der lag mir aber damals schon. Heute geht's weiter mit Beckensitus und ich freue mich gar nicht auf Geschlechtsorgane *seufz*

----------


## Overshoot

hat einer den kleinen benninghoff taschenatlas, ist der gut ? hab in den semestern immer mit dem groen benninghoff, duale reihe und sobotta fr die topgraphie gelernt, aber jetzt ist die zeit knapp und brauch was zum schnellen wiederholen, ohne aber auf wesentliche details zu verzichten (medilearn oder endspurt ist mir viel zu oberflchlich, zumindest frs mndliche)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es geht zwar nix ueber die DR, aber der kleine Benninghoff is auch nich schlecht.

----------


## Overshoot

stimme ich zu^^ aber kann erst seit freitag richtig frs physikum spezifisch lernen und schaffe es niemals das alles nochmal zu lesen und dazu noch die anderen fcher^^ werds mal damit versuchen

----------


## wandschrank2

selbst der kleine  benninghoff scheint zu viel zu sein imo :/

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich mag den kleinen Bennighoff auch, aber frs mndliche??? Ich denke da ist die Gefahr gro sich total zu verzetteln....
Hab nur Neuroana nur mit B. gelernt und dachte ich wei nix, dann 3 Tage vorm Testate mal im Prometheus gelesen und tata die Erleuchtung...
Das fr die Mndliche wrde ich das KLB von Thieme nehmen und evtl die Lieblingsthemen im kleinen B.  lesen

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Sooo,

keine Klausuren mehr, keine Pflichtveranstaltungen mehr, keine Vorlesungen mehr !

Nur noch bis Mittwoch auf 2 Ergebnisse warten, dann evlt. Scheinfrei. Daumen drcken *_*

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

*drck*

----------


## auroraborealis

Gedrckt.

----------


## Matzexc1

Hi.Hab ab 11 Uhr Neuroanantomietestat.

Wird nicht lustig

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Viel Glck euch.

Werde Physikum im Frhjahr machen, schaffe das nicht mit BC und Physio. Schreibe am Fr BC und ich kreuze grottig  :grrrr....:

----------


## wandschrank2

klar kannst du das noch schaffen, wenn du dich richtig reinhngst mit den medi-learns, schaffst du das schriftliche auf jeden afll. zur not kannst du im frhjahr noch das mndliche machen  :Smilie:  kopf hoch

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Danke ! :Smilie:  
Kanns kaum erwarten bis morgen ....

Das ist auch mein Ziel: Hauptsache das schriftliche Weg  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> klar kannst du das noch schaffen, wenn du dich richtig reinhngst mit den medi-learns, schaffst du das schriftliche auf jeden afll. zur not kannst du im frhjahr noch das mndliche machen  kopf hoch


Liegt nicht am Reinhngen, ich werde eher die Scheine nicht schaffen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Liegt nicht am Reinhngen, ich werde eher die Scheine nicht schaffen.


Ich hab auch gedacht ich pack das nicht mehr.Heute super bestanden.Neuroanatomie mndlich ist damit erledigt.Nchste Woche ist dann noch der schriftliche Quatsch und dann war es das.

Du schaffst das :Knuddel:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Liegt nicht am Reinhngen, ich werde eher die Scheine nicht schaffen.


Du schaffst das, hier wird nicht aufgegeben.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich hab auch gedacht ich pack das nicht mehr.Heute super bestanden.Neuroanatomie mndlich ist damit erledigt.Nchste Woche ist dann noch der schriftliche Quatsch und dann war es das.
> 
> Du schaffst das


woooohhh!!! jawoll! glckwunsch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

SCHEINFREI!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH! PHYSIKUM ICH KOMME!!

----------


## wandschrank2

hatte  ganz vergessen, dass basalganglien ne coole sache sind  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> SCHEINFREI!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH! PHYSIKUM ICH KOMME!!


Glckwunsch!!!!! Hoffe Jemine gleich mit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
SCHEINFREI! Ich flippe vllig aus!!!!
In your face scheissdreckskack Magdeburger Biochemie!!!!!!!  :Party:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> SCHEINFREI! Ich flippe vllig aus!!!!
> In your face scheissdreckskack Magdeburger Biochemie!!!!!!!


 ::-dance:  :Loove:  :Party:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

In your face, in your face, IN YOUR FACE!  :Rock:   :Rock:   :Rock:   :Rock:   :Rock:

----------


## wandschrank2

> In your face, in your face, IN YOUR FACE!


ich freu mich so fr dich  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> SCHEINFREI! Ich flippe vllig aus!!!!
> In your face scheissdreckskack Magdeburger Biochemie!!!!!!!


Groooooartig! Ganz, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!

An Sanguis natrlich auch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an euch beide!!!  :Rock:  :Jump:  :love:  :Party: 

@Sanguis: Hast du dann jetzt auch BC als letztes geschrieben?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke euch.  :Love: 

@milka Jub  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Suuuuuper Jemine!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch, Sanguis! Freu mich sehr fr dich! 
Und Jemine, fr dich freue ich mich ganz, ganz besonders! Du hast dir das echt wirklich ganz ganz doll verdient! 
Jetzt zeigt es nur noch dem IMPP und den Prfern im Mndlichen! Ihr schafft das!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dankeschn.  :Grinnnss!:  Aprops mndlich...muss ich mir wirklich Gedanken um Klamotten machen oder sind die Kittel an der Tagesordnung?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Die Kleiderordnung drfte dein kleinstes Problem werden. ;) Am ersten mndlichen Tag wird ja mikroskopiert, da schaut eh niemand hin, was du anhast. Sieh zu, dass es was Bequemes ist. Das gilt auch fr den zweiten Tag. Man munkelt zwar, dass manche Prfer auf Chi Chi (also Bluse und Rock oder sowas) Wert legen, aber ich kenn ganz viele, die in Jeans und T-Shirt da waren. Wie du gesagt hast, es kommt ja der Kittel drber und bisher hat die Klamottenwahl wohl noch von niemandem die Note beeinflusst. Das letzte abgeranzte Bandshirt und Flickenjeans solltest du nun nicht gerade tragen, aber grundstzlich gilt: Leistung vor Klamotten  :Smilie:

----------


## wandschrank2

wie? dauert eure mndliche lnger als 1 tag?

----------


## Matzexc1

@Jemine 
@Sanguis

Herzlichen Glckwunsch.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ja, 2 Tage. Am ersten Tag kriegt man Prparate zum Mikroskopieren (2-3, je nach Prfer) und noch ein Embryobild zum Beschriften. Am nchsten Tag ist dann die "regulre" Prfung im Prpkeller. Magdeburg eben. ;)

----------


## Joolz

Naddel, hau rein, ich drck ganz fest die Daumen! Hier wird nicht aufgegeben  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Die Kleiderordnung drfte dein kleinstes Problem werden. ;) Am ersten mndlichen Tag wird ja mikroskopiert, da schaut eh niemand hin, was du anhast. Sieh zu, dass es was Bequemes ist. Das gilt auch fr den zweiten Tag. Man munkelt zwar, dass manche Prfer auf Chi Chi (also Bluse und Rock oder sowas) Wert legen, aber ich kenn ganz viele, die in Jeans und T-Shirt da waren. Wie du gesagt hast, es kommt ja der Kittel drber und bisher hat die Klamottenwahl wohl noch von niemandem die Note beeinflusst. Das letzte abgeranzte Bandshirt und Flickenjeans solltest du nun nicht gerade tragen, aber grundstzlich gilt: Leistung vor Klamotten


Bluse und Rock hahahaha...das knnen se knicken. :|

----------


## Jemine

Danke ihr Lieben, das war echt ne abartige Zitterpartie hier bei mir.. . :peng:  
Ich bin so unfassbar unendlich erleichtert, das kann ich gar nicht in Worte fassen.
Ran an den Speck  :Grinnnss!: 

Alle, die noch nicht ganz scheinfrei sind -> durchhalten!  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

brigens wurde tatschlich das mit der irreversiblen Enzymhemmung gefragt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> brigens wurde tatschlich das mit der irreversiblen Enzymhemmung gefragt!


Musste dabei auch direkt an dich denken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

War das fr dich der letzte Versuch, Jemine?

----------


## Jemine

Der 5. von 6  :Blush: 
Aber den letzten htte ich an dieser Uni nicht gemacht, ich htte mich geext um den Prfungsanspruch nicht zu verlieren und htte versuchen mssen, es irgendwie irgendwo anders zu machen  :Nixweiss: 

Aber bestaaaanden!  :Rock:   :Guinness:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Der 5. von 6 
> Aber den letzten htte ich an dieser Uni nicht gemacht, ich htte mich geext um den Prfungsanspruch nicht zu verlieren und htte versuchen mssen, es irgendwie irgendwo anders zu machen 
> 
> Aber bestaaaanden!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich finde jede Uni sollte 6 Versuche haben. Bei uns ist nach 3 Schluss  :grrrr....:  Und wir haben leider einige die in Ana, Histo und Physio jetzt in den 3. Versuch gehen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Wir haben 4 Versuche +einen Hrtefallversuch

----------


## Jemine

Bei uns muss man nach dem 3. Versuch den Kurs wiederholen (das passiert leider ziemlich vielen)n und muss deswegen gleich 2 Semester dranhngen. Und gerade in BC gibt es bei uns einige, die in den 5. oder gar 6. Versuch mssen  :Oh nee...:  Und dann ist auch Feierabend...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bei uns ist Physio das Kotzfach, deshalb werde ich das nchste Woche auch nicht schreiben. Will nicht meinen 2. Versuch verplmpern. In 6 Tagen kann ich das eh nicht alles drauf haben. Und Lcke lernen ist mir da zu riskant.

----------


## Jemine

Heit das, dass du Physikum schiebst oder hast du vorher noch eine Klausurmglichkeit?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich mache im Frhjahr zu 99%  :hmmm...: 

Nachklausur ist erst am 8.8. Physio und Nachreichfrist ist 25.7.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Scheinfrei !!!!


Leute wir hatten hier in der letzten Klausur vor dem Physikum in PsychSoz bei 190 angetretenen Leute 102 Durchfaller :O

Oh mein Gott man ^^ .... und der Prof voll ausgetickt.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Scheinfrei !!!!
> 
> 
> Leute wir hatten hier in der letzten Klausur vor dem Physikum in PsychSoz bei 190 angetretenen Leute 102 Durchfaller :O
> 
> Oh mein Gott man ^^ .... und der Prof voll ausgetickt.


Huch.Was habt ihr den fr Profs?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Erlangen ist doch in PsychSoz immer Nummer 1. Jetzt seht ihr auch warum, weil keiner besteht. Gott im Himmel ey so eine krasse Klausur ^^ Hat sich gelohnt zu lernen...

Und die Durchfaller wurden auch noch verarscht. Ihnen wurde eine MC-Aufbesserungsklausur (nicht mal eine Wiederholungsklausur!!! versprochen) und jetzt ist die auch mit offenene Fragen. Alter was hier abgeht, nimmer normale

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

Ich bin jetzt erstmal richtig krank geworde... Fieber und eitrige mandeln, am meisten nervt das kopfweh so kann ich nich lernen

----------


## wandschrank2

oh nein :/ gute besserung

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Meint ihr die 4. Auflage der Medilearn-Sripte ist noch "gut genug"?

----------


## wandschrank2

die's genau gleich wie die 5., nur nicht farbig :P aber habs mal abgecheckt, die sind inhaltlich 1 zu 1..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke.

----------


## wandschrank2

und nur zur ''beruhigung'', medi-learn reicht frs kreuzen mehr als genug, der effekt lernen danach kreuzen ist echt phnomenal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Ich wei nicht, womit ich Anatomie lernen soll *haarerauf*

----------


## wandschrank2

man wei erschreckend viel noch aus den makroskopie-testaten, also ich sa gelegentlich schockiert da beim kreuzen  :Big Grin:  ich wrd dir raten vielleicht zur probe einfach mal ein examen zu kreuzen um zu schauen wo du bist, und dann medi-learn frs schriftliche.. und frs mndliche hab ich selber probleme, in den altprotokollen stehti mmer nur prometheus... achso einer hat mit dualer reihe, trepel und prometheus gelernt steht hier... joooo!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich wei nicht, womit ich Anatomie lernen soll *haarerauf*


Womit hast du denn fr die Testate gelernt? Bzw wie kommst du mit Medilearn zurecht?

----------


## Jemine

Von Anatomie ist leider wirklich nicht mehr viel brig  :Oh nee...: 
Und der Medilearn-Lernplan bercksichtigt irgendwie nicht, dass manche tatschlich noch arbeiten mssen und  wo ich den Prppkeller zeitlich unterbringen soll, wei ich auch noch nicht.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Jemine

@Sanguis: Duale Reihe und Atlas.
Fr ML ist irgendwie zu wenig Wissen brig, hab ich das Gefhl.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ah ok..ich auch. Hatte ursprnglich auch vor mit der DR wieder zu lernen, aber ich glaub, dass ich mich da mit der Zeit verschtzen knnte..obwohl mein Wissen noch recht frisch ist. Vllt versuchst dus mit nem Kurzlehrbuch?  :Nixweiss: 
Du musst echt whrend der Lernphase jetz arbeiten?  :Oh nee...:  Ui das ist natrlich krass...

----------


## Andreas

@Jemine:
Das folgende hat keine Allgemeingltigkeit: ich habe selbst vor dem Physikum Anatomie nicht mehr "gelernt", sondern stattdessen nur noch Leichname, Prparate und Modelle im Prpkeller angeschaut (mit Atlas daneben).
Dadurch lieen sich dann auch die schriftlichen Fragen gut beantworten und im Mndlichen lie sich alles problemlos zeigen und beschreiben.

Die DR lag dabei brigens immer daneben, aber eben nur zum Nachschlagen.

----------


## Jemine

Ja, ich muss arbeiten aber zum Glck ist mein Chef auch bald 2 Wochen im Urlaub und da ist die Praxis zu.
Hab das KLB von Thieme aber fand das schon im Semester nicht so berauschend und die DR ist einfach viel zu viel.

----------


## nevermind923

Also ich lern jetzt mit ner Kombi aus Endspurt und Prometheus, muss sagen das luft ganz gut. Ich studier ja auch in MD und hatte das fr Topo gemacht, und nach ner Woche lernen hab ich gestern Ana Herbst 05 mit 75 gekreuzt, ich glaub das bereitet einen ganz gut vor auch fr die Jungs und Mdels vom IMPP  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich mach bei uns im Wirth Repetitorium mit.Neuroanatomie hat mir das sehr viel gebracht,ansonsten Endspurt,KLB und Atlas

----------


## mathematicus

Mir hngt grad alles zum Hals raus. Endspurt und KLB ist doch aber eh das gleiche? Nur dass das eine halt krzer ist  :Big Grin:  Wei irgendwie gar nicht mehr, wie ich lernen soll, ohne die Prfer zu wissen.. einfach nochmal alles wiederholen, was man nicht so gut kann und hoffen, dass man den Rest nicht vergisst?!

----------


## Matzexc1

Um die mndliche kmmere ich mich erst nachdem ich wei wer mich prft

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bin erstmal raus mit dem lernen. Mandelentzndung, 38,7 Fieber, einen Kopf der sich anfhlt wir Schwerlaster und ich schaff es kaum 2h wachzubleiben  :grrrr....:

----------


## mathematicus

> Um die mndliche kmmere ich mich erst nachdem ich wei wer mich prft


Eine Woche ist mir da leider zu knapp bemessen fr 3 Fcher  :Big Grin:  Kriegt ihr frher gesagt, wer euch prft?

----------


## wandschrank2

Post kommt in 3 Wochen oder?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Immer alles mit der Ruhe Leute  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hab noch ein paar Zahlen:

von 175 Leuten (Regelstudierende, 4 Semester) haben 133 den Biochemie-Schein bekommen. (geht ber 2 Semester)
und von 190 Leuten (Regestudierende + Wiederholer) haben nur 88 den PsychSoz Schein bekommen. (gibt noch ne Aufbesserungsklausur.

Habt ihr auch solche Quoten ??

----------


## wandschrank2

psycho als siebklausur hab ich auch noch nie gehrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Na ja wie erwhnt, in dem Fach ist Erlangen Platz 1.

Der Prof macht des taktisch gut. Alle Themen der letzten Physikas.

Und ganz ehrlich ... wer keine 4 Felder Tafel zeichne kann ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Psycho-Soz-Quote:
Von 205 Teilnehmern haben 204 bestanden  :hmmm...: 

Physio ist m. M. bei uns am assigsten. Gleitklausel maximal und trotzdem noch 20% Durchfallquote.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Wie geiles Unis habt ihr denn ?

wenn bei uns 40% durchfallen wird NIX angewendet. Was geht bei euch ey ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Die Gleitklausel gilt doch deutschlandweit oder nicht?!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Eine Woche ist mir da leider zu knapp bemessen fr 3 Fcher  Kriegt ihr frher gesagt, wer euch prft?


Wir erfahren es am 31.7

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Die Gleitklausel gilt doch deutschlandweit oder nicht?!


Hmm kommt ja auch immer auf den Klausurentyp an..es mssen meines Wissens nach z.B. berwiegend MC-Fragen sein, damit die Klausel greifen kann.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ah ok. Bei uns ist eh alles MC  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Chemie waren ja auch 10 offene Fragen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.  :hmmm...:  Ach Gott manchmal wnsch ich mir das erste Semester zurck..
Ist Biochemie bei euch komplett MC?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja, BC ist MC, nur die Praktikumstestate sind offen.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

ich wei nicht mal was diese Gleitklausel ist. Erklrung  :Smilie: ?

wurde in meinen 4 Semestern nie angewendet

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

https://www.uke.de/studierende/index_67526.php

Guckst du hier  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Joolz

> Ich mach bei uns im Wirth Repetitorium mit.Neuroanatomie hat mir das sehr viel gebracht,ansonsten Endspurt,KLB und Atlas


Ach cool, macht der bei euch an der Uni Rep? Der ist ja bei uns Dozent und ich find der ist echt gut. In den Vorlesungen mochte ich ihn irgendwie nie so, aber seine Reps haben echt richtig viel gebracht, seitdem halt ich echt viel von ihm.

Und gute Besserung Schmuggel  :Knuddel:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Danke :Grinnnss!:  das nervt gerade total. Ich war das letztemal vor 4 jahren so krank. Aber egal heute wird weiter gelernt

----------


## Jemine

Kurier dich doch erstmal aus, sonst bekommst du noch nen Rckfall. Lernen klappt doch so eh nicht. Und andere knnen auch noch nicht frs Physikum lernen  :Meine Meinung: 
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ach cool, macht der bei euch an der Uni Rep? Der ist ja bei uns Dozent und ich find der ist echt gut. In den Vorlesungen mochte ich ihn irgendwie nie so, aber seine Reps haben echt richtig viel gebracht, seitdem halt ich echt viel von ihm.


Dr.Wirth ist mit einem unserer Anatomen befreundet. 

@schmuggel. Ich hab mich immer mit den Lehrbchern ins Bett gelegt und gelesen, bringt auch was und du kannst dich erholen.
Gute Besserung

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich schlaf halt den ganzen Tag. Kann kaum die Augen offen halten... Aber laut Arzt sollte das Antibiotikum sptestens morgen wirken. Mein Fieber ist auch ein bisschen runter auf 37.7 :-\

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> https://www.uke.de/studierende/index_67526.php
> 
> Guckst du hier



Noch nie gesehen, und nach 3 mal durchlesen immer noch nicht verstanden ^^

Habt ihr gute Unis ey. Htte bestimmt bei uns einigen Leuten den Arsch gerettet wenn die Bestehensgrenze ab und zu bissi niedriger wre ... na ja was will man machen ^^ ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Gott diesen Vererbungskack in Bio hab ich in der Schule gehasst, hab ich im 1. Semester gehasst und tada, ich hasse es immer noch. -.-

----------


## EVT

Ich auch... Aber den Rest von Genetik finde ich gut und mache jetzt sogar auch  meine Dr Arbeit drin, haette ich mir nie vorstellen koennen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Noch nie gesehen, und nach 3 mal durchlesen immer noch nicht verstanden ^^
> 
> Habt ihr gute Unis ey. Htte bestimmt bei uns einigen Leuten den Arsch gerettet wenn die Bestehensgrenze ab und zu bissi niedriger wre ... na ja was will man machen ^^ ?


Tja, mir wrde die in BC noch den Hintern retten, wenn sie 2-3 Punkte runter gingen. Werden sie aber bestimmt nicht. Im letzten Semester war es soweit ich mich erinner nur 1 Punkt. Von daher, alles egal jetzt. Fahre gleich 600km weit weg, Wird mal gut tun  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Wohin geht's denn?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hasse Atmung!  :grrrr....: 
Dieses ganze Drckeblabla in den Physikumsfragen ist mir echt zu hoch^^

----------


## auroraborealis

Meine Rede. Atmung ist mein persnliches Hllenthema.

----------


## Jemine

Meins definitiv auch. Von allen! Dicht gefolgt von Kreislauf. Aber mir geht auch so jegliches physikalisches Grundverstndnis ab... Lsst sich ja im Schriftlichen kompensieren (Hormone  :Love:  ) aber wenn das in der Mndlichen kommt, gute Nacht...

----------


## wandschrank2

und wie schauts aus so, wie weit seid ihr etc etc

----------


## sheep

hm - also von den themen, die wir bisher so in physio durch haben, mag ich atmung & herz-/kreislauf eigentlich mit abstand am liebsten. hatten aber auch nen super genialen prof. in den vls und die dozenten in den seminaren/praktika waren auch top - die wollten WIRKLICH, dass man den kram auch versteht, selbst die den physik-basics  :Top: 

mein lieblingsthema (atmung) in der dualen reihe ist bspw. von besagtem prof. verstndlicher geht's echt nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nie

Atmung und Herz finde ich eigentlich auch ganz in Ordnung. Kreislauf nervt. Viel BlaBla (in allem Bchern...) um vergleichsweise wenig relevante Fakten. 
Hab mich heute trotzdem mal nen "simpleren" Physiothema zugewandt und mit Verdauung angefangen. Nachdem ich letztes WE und Anfang der Woche voll motiviert war und richtig was geschafft habe, ist meine Motivation nmlich am Donnerstag mit Karacho in den Keller gerauscht und liegt da immer noch. Versuche mich gerade mit einfachen Themen und den damit verbundenen Erfolgserlebnissen etwas ber Wasser zu halten. 
Immerhin merke ich, dass ich mir wesentlich mehr behalte und berhaupt leichter lerne als beim ersten Versuch.

----------


## nevermind923

Joa, heute war ich relativ unmotiviert  ::-oopss:  naja, ich hab zumindest grob alles gelesen was auf dem plan stand fr heute, aber man merkt schon, dass man sehr viel weniger behlt, als wenn man voll dabei ist.... ende nchster woche bin ich dann mit allen endspurt heften durch, dann gehts ans wiederholen.  :Traurig:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

hat hier jemand Hormone gesagt? :Love:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja. Jemine,vor fast 6 Stunden.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

nur noch ein Skript und dann kommen meine Lieblinge :Love:  aber Harnstoss Zyklus mag ich auch...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Harnstoss Zyklus


Hmm kommt da der Harn stoweise in Zyklen raus oder wat? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Lol  :Grinnnss!: 

So, heut muss vorm Finale noch ordentlich was geschafft werden! Ich brauch Kaffee!  :Kaffee:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Da bei uns ziemlich viel abging im letzten Semester war kaum Zeit auch nur 1 Minuten zu lernen.

Fazit: Samstag 12.7 erster Lerntag - gekrzter Medi-Learn Plan.

Ergebnisserwartung: hahahaha :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Da bei uns ziemlich viel abging im letzten Semester war kaum Zeit auch nur 1 Minuten zu lernen.
> 
> Fazit: Samstag 12.7 erster Lerntag - gekrzter Medi-Learn Plan.
> 
> Ergebnisserwartung: hahahaha


Was soll ich sagen?Wenn ich Pech hab ist mein erster Lerntag Donnerstag nchste Woche.Morgen im halb fnf BC/Neuroana-Kombi und Mittwoch um 9 Physio

----------


## Jemine

Das ist echt krass, dass manche Unis die regulren Klausuren so spt stellen. Ich dachte schon, ich wre spt dran, weil ich so richtig auch erst seit wenigen Tagen am Lernen bin und andere hier schon so lange "frei" im Sinne von Zeit zu lernen, haben.

Seht es so, der Stoff ist dann aber auch noch frisch bei euch... Haltet durch!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Das ist echt krass, dass manche Unis die regulren Klausuren so spt stellen. Ich dachte schon, ich wre spt dran, weil ich so richtig auch erst seit wenigen Tagen am Lernen bin und andere hier schon so lange "frei" im Sinne von Zeit zu lernen, haben.
> 
> Seht es so, der Stoff ist dann aber auch noch frisch bei euch... Haltet durch!


Das sag ich mir auch,vor allem weil wir in BC den gesamten Physikumsstoff haben!!!! Aber erstmal schaffen,auerdem ist Physio eine Kombination aus Organ-und neurophysio

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ok, ihr habt gewonnen! Das ist schon echt krass man ... ich dachte ich wr bescheiden dran ^^

Jo mehr als lernen kann man eh nicht machen  :Smilie:  und versuchen kann mans alle mal  :Smilie: 

Wobei ich gemerkt habe ich brauche fr 1 Medi Learn Skript ca. 6 Stunden & dann steht noch kreuzen und noch 1 Skript wiederholen im Plan. 

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das zu schaffen sein soll ^^  :Hh?:

----------


## Matzexc1

Irgendwie bekommen wir es hin.Hauptsache bestanden,aber du hast recht:

Wie soll man das schaffen?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Kleines Update. ca. 50 Leute nach Regelstudienzeit (4) hier in Erlangen NICHT Zugelassen wegen alleine !! Psych-Soz.

OMG

----------


## lio

Du bist aber zugelassen, oder?
Da wird sich der Lehrkoordinator aber freuen! (und das meine ich leider nicht ironisch - in der Klinik ist er nmlich gerade hnlich drauf…)

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Du bist aber zugelassen, oder?
> Da wird sich der Lehrkoordinator aber freuen! (und das meine ich leider nicht ironisch - in der Klinik ist er nmlich gerade hnlich drauf…)



Jap, gottseidank im ersten Anlauf. (bei einer Quote von 88/102 ^^)

ich gehr zu den Leuten die im Physikum eliminiert werden :Big Grin: 

Wo ist denn das "Problem" in der kLinik ?

----------


## julenka

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Embryo (ja ich wei, heigeliebstes Thema).
Ich verstehe nur nicht woher die C-Zellen der Schilddrse jetzt wirklich stammen. Im Medi-Learn Skript stehen sie einerseits als Derivate der Neuralleiste, die ja aus Ektoderm ist und dann aber nochmal bei der 5. Schlundtasche, die ja Entodermal ist.
Leiten die sich jetzt einfach aus beidem her?

Vielen Dank und liebe Gre

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Kleines Update. ca. 50 Leute nach Regelstudienzeit (4) hier in Erlangen NICHT Zugelassen wegen alleine !! Psych-Soz.
> 
> OMG



Das ist ja mal krass. Als wir am Anfang vom Semeter gefragt haben, ob man, fr den Fall das man die Nachklausur nicht packt, PsychSoz im WS wiederholen kann, hat der Prof nur komisch geguckt und meinte er habe die Frage nich verstanden.
Bei uns sind pro Kurs 2-3 Leute durch und die Nachklausur packen alle...

Aber dafr is jetzt einer in EKM aufgeflogen, der hat seine Freunde fr sich in der Anwesendheistliste unterschreiben lassen. Dumm nur wenn die sich nicht absprechen und dann zweimal unterschreiben... Was passiert dann eigentlich?

----------


## lio

Ach Quatsch, das packst du schon  :Grinnnss!: 




> Wo ist denn das "Problem" in der kLinik ?


Letztes Semester hat er den Ansthesisten freudestrahlend gratuliert, weil berdurchschnittliche viele Leute durch die Klausur gefallen sind und die Klausur berhaupt schlecht ausgefallen ist. In Chirurgie war's dieses Semester hnlich. 
Die Dozenten wrden ja gerne weiterhin Nachklausuren anbieten (in der Studienordnung sind sie auch weiterhin vorgesehen), aber das Studiendekanat hat es ihnen mehr oder weniger verboten. Und so weiter  :Nixweiss:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Das ist ja mal krass. Als wir am Anfang vom Semeter gefragt haben, ob man, fr den Fall das man die Nachklausur nicht packt, PsychSoz im WS wiederholen kann, hat der Prof nur komisch geguckt und meinte er habe die Frage nich verstanden.
> Bei uns sind pro Kurs 2-3 Leute durch und die Nachklausur packen alle...
> 
> Aber dafr is jetzt einer in EKM aufgeflogen, der hat seine Freunde fr sich in der Anwesendheistliste unterschreiben lassen. Dumm nur wenn die sich nicht absprechen und dann zweimal unterschreiben... Was passiert dann eigentlich?


kommt auf den leiter von ekm an/ studiendekan an, was er in dem fall macht. entweder sind die da kulant(gott wie ich dieses wort hasse.h) oder die mssen ekm nachmachen, aber kann ich mri eig nicht vorstellen  :Big Grin: 



wie weit seid ihr alle so? wie lufts. haut mal raus

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@schmuggel:

Sowas hat in einem Semester vor uns auch einer gebracht, geext und weg. Finde sowas auch absolut dmlich von den Leuten so fahrlssig mit dem Studienplatzt umzugehen.

----------


## locumo123

> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zu Embryo (ja ich wei, heigeliebstes Thema).
> Ich verstehe nur nicht woher die C-Zellen der Schilddrse jetzt wirklich stammen. Im Medi-Learn Skript stehen sie einerseits als Derivate der Neuralleiste, die ja aus Ektoderm ist und dann aber nochmal bei der 5. Schlundtasche, die ja Entodermal ist.
> Leiten die sich jetzt einfach aus beidem her?
> 
> Vielen Dank und liebe Gre


Hallo!

Die C-Zellen wandern aus der Neuralleiste in die 5. Schlundtasche ein. Dort entsteht dann die Anlage. Meistens wird aber nach der 5. Schlundtasche gefragt.

Gre

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Was ist Physik denn fr ne Obermegakacke?!  :kotzen:

----------


## mathematicus

Finde wirklich jedes Fach einfacher zu kreuzen als Physik  :Big Grin:  Deshalb lern ich das nicht bzw. wenn, lass ich es mir 2 Tage vorher von irgendwem im Eilverfahren beibringen, da werden sich ein paar Sachen ja sicher auch wiederholen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wenn ich schon anfange die Aufgabentexte zu lesen mchte ich im Strahl kotzen. Alter was fr ein Rotz!

----------


## Jemine

> Finde wirklich jedes Fach einfacher zu kreuzen als Physik  Deshalb lern ich das nicht bzw. wenn, lass ich es mir 2 Tage vorher von irgendwem im Eilverfahren beibringen, da werden sich ein paar Sachen ja sicher auch wiederholen...


Jepp, so auch mein "Plan". Physik ist bei mir total verschwendete Zeit. Ganz ganz ganz ganz schlechtes Kosten/Nutzen-Verhltnis  :Grinnnss!:  Hab es aus dem ML-Plan erstmal gepflegt gestrichen^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab das Kreuzen auch aufgegeben, einfach nur Zeitverschwendung.

----------


## sheep

wie viele physikfragen kommen denn so dran im physikum?

----------


## wandschrank2

15 herbst, 20 frhjahr, dafr dann eben 65 physio, 60 physio jeweils

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Wandschrank/MediNaddl:
 Obermega dmlich. Vorallem weil man meist locker ne Stunde spter kommen kann und dann nur auf de Liste warten muss um dann wieder abzuhauen. Ich hab sogar immer mi Oropax gelernt  :Grinnnss!: 
Man ist ja schon neugierig und wrde gern wissen ob der echt geext wird. Aber erfahren wird man es wohl nie...

Ich bin morgen mit BC durch  :Grinnnss!:  Und starte dann mit Bio. In Chemie kreute ich stabile 90-100%. Dafr ist BC tagesform und mdigkeitsabhngig zwischen 58-68% (ohne ML 6 und 7)

 Aber wie soll das jetzt bitte 30Tage in meinen Hirn bleiben ohne von Ana, Physio und den ganzen anderen Mll verdrngt zuwerden??

BTW Hatte jemand schon die Frage mit den Eiern in BC? Zum totlachen...

----------


## Jemine

Sanguis, hast du kreuzen generell aufgegeben oder nur auf Physik bezogen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wr schn dmlich, wenn ich nicht mehr kreuzen wrde.  :Grinnnss!:  Ne,Physik hab ich aufgegeben.

----------


## Jemine

Hab mich schon gewundert o.O
Wie gesagt, Physik gucke ich mir evtl am Schluss mal an, wenn berhaupt...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wollte die kleinen Fcher am Anfang alle schon abhaken, damit ich sie mir am Schluss nochmal kurz angucken kann..Morgen und bermorgen ist Chemie dran. Das wird lustig..

----------


## mathematicus

Ihr habt das Mndliche dann aber erst nach dem Schriftlichen, oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jau. Hab bisher auch nur von dir gehrt, dass es Unis (eine Uni?) gibt, die die mndliche vor dem schriftlichen haben.^^

----------


## wandschrank2

mnchen und wrzburg glaub ich? chemie wrd ich dir empfehlen, vor allem organik richtig gut durchzukreuzen, die fragen eig immer das gleiche ab, immer eine frag ezu aminosuren, zu kohlenhydraten etc.

----------


## mathematicus

Naja, diese OC-Basics kann ich durch BC dann eh schon, mir macht da eher AC Sorgen. In Bio kennt man vieles auch schon aus Histo und BC. Aber knappe 2 Wochen mssen dann eben reichen, um die kleinen Fcher und Psycho reinzuprgeln  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

knapp 2 wochen reichen vllig imo, vor allem psycho ging einfach mal megagut, ich wnschte ich htte mir das zum ende aufgehoben als motivationsschub -.- psycho hatte ich zb an einem tag durch  :Big Grin:  chemie hab ich aber deutlich lnger gebraucht, glaub 4 tage oder so, aber krzer gehts uach. einfach die hits mal sich ansehen. zb kohlenhydrate wurden in den letzten 4 examina nur noch verbindungen a la maltase alpha1,4-glykosidische bindungen und sowas gefragt. anorganik find ich abgespacter.. das ist immer so ,,transferdenken'', die aufgaben kommen ienem iwie bekannt vor, sind aber doch anders.  aber das geht auch iwie. und zwei punkte hat man immer sicher durch die elemente-fragen :P

----------


## Jemine

Ich habe gestern und heute Chemie gemacht und stelle wieder mal fest, dass Organik mir wesentlich mehr liegt als Anorganik. Ich hoffe, der ML-Plan geht irgendwie auf aber ich wei nicht, wie ich den schaffen soll. Da ist ja im Grunde nichtmal Zeit zum Einkaufen drin^^ Von arbeiten ganz zu schweigen... Physio hab ich kaum geschafft, da muss ich auf jeden Fall auch noch was tun. Gnaaaar  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja BC kannst du ja schon so gut wie abhaken, Jemine. Da hast du ja fr die Generalklausur vermutlich so viel gelernt, dass du noch in ein paar Jahren davon erzhlen knntest. :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, das stimmt  :Grinnnss!:  Die BC-Zeit ist komplett fr Anatomie umgeplant worden. BC werde ich zwischendurch zum "Frischhalten" mal kreuzen und die Heftchen berfliegen.

----------


## wandschrank2

ich bin morgen mit dem lernen frs schriftliche fertig und mein gehirn fhlt sich an als wre es massakriert worden.

----------


## Jemine

Du bist fertig mit Lernen?! Schreibst du 3 Wochen frher Physikum oder warum stresst du so?  :hmmm...:  Manche haben nichtmal richtig angefangen...

----------


## nevermind923

Kommt drauf an, ob er "lernen" oder "wiederholen" meint, oder? Der erste Durchgang durchs Endspurtparadies ist bei mir jetzt auch so weit. Aber ist doch ziemlich egal, jeder in seinem mojo  :Smilie:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Jemine

Das war auch absolut nicht bse gemeint aber mancheiner hat ja sogar noch Prfungen bzw. offene Ergebnisse vom laufenden Semester, wie wir mitbekommen haben.
Da liegt unser Wandschrank ja ziemlich bequem in der Zeit, wie es scheint. Das muss sich ziemlich gut anfhlen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

Nee quatsch, hab's auch nicht falsch verstanden. Ich bin mit dem ersten Durchgang fertig, der zweite und dritte stehen an und der Riesen-Kreuzblock aber auch. Also noch ne Menge to do.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@wandschrank: hast du dir ein urlaubssemester frs Physikum bekommen?

----------


## wandschrank2

nope, wrd sowas niemals machen. musste nachklausuren nachholen, hatte dann dieses semester keine veranstaltungen mehr von der uni aus, aber hab dann nebenbei gearbeitet. und jetzt hab ich kopfweh.

----------


## nevermind923

Na dann ran an die cox hemmer  :Smilie:  sagt mal wie weit zurck kreuzt ihr? Frage mich wie relevant diese super antiken examina sind!

----------


## wandschrank2

F2009 - H2013  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

> F2009 - H2013


Die nehm ich auch.

Ich hab meinen Neuroanatomieschein.Physio lief heute gut

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Glueckwunsch!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich Kreuze so ab h08

Mal ne blde Frage: Lecithin= phosphatidylcholin= Phosphorylcholin???

----------


## Andreas

> Na dann ran an die cox hemmer  sagt mal wie weit zurck kreuzt ihr? Frage mich wie relevant diese super antiken examina sind!


Es kommt darauf an, was du unter relevant verstehst.

Im Sinne der bung ist es durchaus empfehlenswert auch weiter zurck zu kreuzen. Dabei sollte man aber nicht weiter zurckgehen als 2004. Vor 2004 waren die schriftlichen Physikumsfragen anders strukturiert, die inhaltlichen Schwerpunkte waren anders gesetzt.

----------


## Matzexc1

Biochemie beide Teile durchgefallen

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Biochemie beide Teile durchgefallen


Oh nein!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Oh nein!


Nachklausur am 23.7 zwischen 16 und 19Uhr.Ich kriege hier gerade das groe Kotzen :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

Ich geh heute abend  :Guinness:

----------


## Matzexc1

Physio auch bestanden.Fehlt nur Biochemie

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Physio auch bestanden.Fehlt nur Biochemie


Glaub mir. Ich verstehe dich nur zuuuu gut.

Kopf hoch. Nachklausur rockst du!!

----------


## Matzexc1

Irgendwie wird es werden.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Bin zum Glck nicht alleine.Das war laut einhelliger Meinung mrderisch

----------


## Jemine

Oh nein...  :Oh nee...:  Wie krass spt ist bitte die Nachklausur?! Kommt das berhaupt noch pnktlich zum LPA?

Mir ist bel... Schon seit ein paar Tagen, wird immer schlimmer...

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja.Wir haben genau eine Woche Zeit zum Lernen

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Klar!!! Ich hab erst am 25.7.  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Oh nein...  Wie krass spt ist bitte die Nachklausur?! Kommt das berhaupt noch pnktlich zum LPA?
> 
> Mir ist bel... Schon seit ein paar Tagen, wird immer schlimmer...


Mir auch  :grrrr....:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Klar!!! Ich hab erst am 25.7.


Und kommt nicht mehr pnktlich,oder?

----------


## Andreas

> Bin zum Glck nicht alleine.Das war laut einhelliger Meinung mrderisch


Lsst sich das genauer benennen?

Zu viele (bermig tiefe) Detailfragen? Unklare Fragestellungen? ... ?

----------


## Matzexc1

Sehr tiefgehende Detailfragen. hnliche Antwortmglichkeiten.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

25. ist Ende mit Nachreichfrist.

Aber da ich jetzt eh am Fr kein Physio schreibe fehlt der Schein dann eh. Alles egal. Der Zug bei mir ist abgefahren.

----------


## Matzexc1

Das ist ja vllig bescheuert.Tut mir sehr leid fr dich :Knuddel:

----------


## nevermind923

> Es kommt darauf an, was du unter relevant verstehst.
> 
> Im Sinne der bung ist es durchaus empfehlenswert auch weiter zurck zu kreuzen. Dabei sollte man aber nicht weiter zurckgehen als 2004. Vor 2004 waren die schriftlichen Physikumsfragen anders strukturiert, die inhaltlichen Schwerpunkte waren anders gesetzt.


 :Love:  alles klar, dann beende ich mal meinen rger ber schlechte prozente in anatomie 2001  :Blush:  danke euch

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

so morgen fahr ich zum LPA und geb die letzen scheine ab  :Grinnnss!:  Fahr ich da zur normalen Zentrale??

----------


## Minerva35

Hey zusammen!
Hat irgendjemand schon eine gute Strategie fr Psycho?
Ich hab mir schon berlegt so ne Art Vokabelkarten oder so zu machen, aber das ist nicht so das wahre….
Psycho ist irgendwie ne Welt fr sich  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Psycho? Strategie? Medilearns einmal lesen und kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen

----------


## lio

> so morgen fahr ich zum LPA und geb die letzen scheine ab  Fahr ich da zur normalen Zentrale??


Ja. Ich war zweimal persnlich in Dsseldorf, der Zeitaufwand hat sich echt nicht gelohnt. 
Die schauen nicht, ob jetzt alles vollstndig ist, man drckt den Leuten die Sachen in die Hand und das war's.

----------


## Jemine

Jetzt hab ich auch noch Fieber zur belkeit dazu bekommen  :Oh nee...:   Groartig,  das kann ich ja jetzt gebrauchen...

Es gibt doch von ML so ein extra Vokabelheft fr Psycho, vielleicht kannst du dir das irgendwie besorgen, dann sparst du dir ne Menge Arbeit.

----------


## mathematicus

Und ich hab in 2 Wochen mndliche Prfung, holy shit!  :Big Grin:  Es ist so komisch, wenn man wei, wie viel Zeit man nun tatschlich noch hat >.<

----------


## wandschrank2

> Und ich hab in 2 Wochen mndliche Prfung, holy shit!  Es ist so komisch, wenn man wei, wie viel Zeit man nun tatschlich noch hat >.<


wie fhlst du dich?  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@lio: Ich fahr auch eher ne Freundin besuchen und dachte dann geb ich die Unterlagen gleich mit ab, da spar ich diehle frs Einschreiben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sticks

> Ja. Ich war zweimal persnlich in Dsseldorf, der Zeitaufwand hat sich echt nicht gelohnt. 
> Die schauen nicht, ob jetzt alles vollstndig ist, man drckt den Leuten die Sachen in die Hand und das war's.


Ich war auch zweimal da. Das sichere Gefhl, dass die Sachen angekommen sind waren mir die Anfahrt aber wert  :hmmm...: . Besonders lange ist man aber wirklich nicht da.

----------


## ayamo

> Hey zusammen!
> Hat irgendjemand schon eine gute Strategie fr Psycho?
> Ich hab mir schon berlegt so ne Art Vokabelkarten oder so zu machen, aber das ist nicht so das wahre….
> Psycho ist irgendwie ne Welt fr sich





> Psycho? Strategie? Medilearns einmal lesen und kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen


What Sanguis said: Kreuzen ist das A und O in Psycho. Die Fragen wiederholen sich extremst (F13 kamen ein paar neue dazu), und irgendwann hat man den Dreh raus, was die da wissen wollen. Persnlich finde ich, dass man sich durch dauerndes Kreuzen (man kann ja wirklich runter, bis vllt 2009, kreuzen und dann wieder rauf kreuzen, wenn man da angekommen ist, damit sich das festigt) am Besten ins Hirn hmmern kann.

Und sich nebenbei Notizen machen, was man sich am Nachmittag von Tag1 nochmal anschauen will/sollte.

----------


## nevermind923

Ich find das Endspurt Skript echt gut. Habe das im Laufe des 4. Sem irgendwann mal durchgearbeitet und jetzt nochmal wiederholt,  jetzt wird gekreuzt und das luft ganz gut. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sticks

> Ich find das Endspurt Skript echt gut. Habe das im Laufe des 4. Sem irgendwann mal durchgearbeitet und jetzt nochmal wiederholt,  jetzt wird gekreuzt und das luft ganz gut.


Vorsicht vor Biochemie, da sind sehr sehr viele Fehler drin! Genau so wie im Hystoskript von Medilearn, damit wrde ich nicht lernen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Vorsicht vor Biochemie, da sind sehr sehr viele Fehler drin! Genau so wie im Hystoskript von Medilearn, damit wrde ich nicht lernen.


Dafr gibt es doch ein erratum. Damit sind in bc die grbsten Fehler raus.

----------


## Jemine

Gastritis mit Fieber bei dem Wetter macht sich gut. Habe dann noch 3,5 Stunden im Auto auf dem Weg nach Hause verbracht, fr ne Strecke, die normalerweise in 1 Stunde 15 zu fahren ist.  :kotzen: 
Jetzt liege ich richtig platt, kann kaum essen, trinken geht zum Glck...  :kotzen:   :kotzen: 
Ich glaube, heute gebe ich mir nur was leichtes, n bissl kreuzen oder so aber mehr geht nicht. F***  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Gastritis hab ich auch noch immer. 

Aber hier mal ne total dumme Frage:

Es gibt in unserem "stressfreien"  Studiengang die 18 Monatsregel. Gilt die auch fr das Fiesikum? Oder nur fr Klausuren/Praktika?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Kleines Update von mir:

Bin bei Tag 5 ML-Plan und seh kein Licht, nichtmal ein einziges Proton am Ende des Tunnels. Physik/Physiologie, meine beiden Lieblingsfcher kreuze ich mit nur ca. 75% was sau schlecht ist, dafr dass ich in Physio die beste Klausur des Semesters hatte.

Da sieht man mal wieder wie weit Lehre und Physikum sich doch unterscheiden.

Werd den Plan jetzt einfach mal durchziehen und antreten auf jeden Fall. Falls es nichts wird (was ich annehme, da Ana/Histo/BC ca. immer bei 45% kreuze) hab ich zumindest schonmal gesehen wie sowas abluft  :Smilie: 


Ps.: Es sind jetzt wirklich ca. 50 Leute NUR wegen PsychSoz, die ihr Physikum 1 Semester schieben mssen. Die tun mir echt Leid  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@MediNaddlNe das geht ja gar nicht. Gibt ja Leute, die nen Jahr lnger machen muessen.

@Instinct Es sind doch noch 4 Wochen??

----------


## wandschrank2

kopf hoch, das erste kreuzen sagt noch nicht soo  unglaublich viel aus. beim zweiten,dritten, vierten (etc..) kreuzen wirst du immer besser, weil du rausbekommst, was eigentlich jetzt verlangt wird. es gibt auch leute, die haben nur zweimal examina gekreuzt und locker bestanden, kopf hoch.

----------


## Tannenanne

Alle schwren zwar immer aufs Kreuzen, aber ich frag mich gerade: unser Prof meinte im Physikum gibts nur 5-10% Altfragen. Was/wie die fragen, hab ich nach 1x kreuzen raus.. aber ich bezweifle ja auch, dass die Fragen so hnlich wieder kommen (vll. abgesehen von Psycho). Oder hat der Prof Mist erzhlt? 
Also ich mein, wenn ich irgendwann alles gekreuzt hab, bin ich sicher bei ber 90%, aber das ntzt mir doch nicht viel, wenn dann andere Fragen kommen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

hast du denn schon mal gekreuzt?

----------


## wandschrank2

Altfragen in dem Sinne, dass es 1-zu-1 Textfragen und Antworten gibt, gibt es nur selten, das stimmt. Allerdings zum Beispiel ein Beispiel aus Anatomie: Jedes Examen wird nach Engstellen des Ureters beim Mann gefragt, nie 1 zu 1, sondern immer variiert. Oder Scapula alata, in einem Jahr wird nach dem Muskel gefragt, in dem anderen nach dem ausgefallenen Nerven, im anderen Jahr dann nach der Krankheit selbst.  Oder Bio, mal fragen sie nach dem IF Vimentin, mal nach Desmin, mal nach Nestin. Du kriegst das ,,Schema'' quasi raus. Wenn's nur Altfragen wren, wr's ja wie beim Fhrerschein eigentlich :P

----------


## Tannenanne

_Sanguis_ h, ist das jetzt ernst gemeint? Natrlich! ^^
wandschrank2 - ja, das wr zu schn  :Big Grin:  aber gut, wenn das wenigstens hnlich bleibt, bin ich ja etwas beruhigt ;) bestehen reicht mir ja auch vollkommen - 4 gewinnt! xD

----------


## wandschrank2

''zum beispiel ein beispiel'' ..  man bin ich wortgewandt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> _Sanguis_ h, ist das jetzt ernst gemeint? Natrlich! ^^


Ja sorry^^ aber man sieht doch, dass die wenigsten Fragen wirklich 1:1 wieder kommen (auer in Psycho natrlich..). Ansonsten stimme ich Wandschrank zu.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

4 Wochen liebe Menschen, sind fr einen, der Histo in 3 Tagen lernen muss, obwohl er jemals in seinem Leben nur 1 Kapitel im Buch gelesen hat und damit durchkam echt wenig. 

Aber wie ich schon immer pflegen zu sage: Es wird nicht kapituliert.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Histo lebt m.M.n. auch zu nem groen Teil von Kreuzen..vieles wei man auch durch Bio und/oder Biochemie...

----------


## wandschrank2

> Histo lebt m.M.n. auch zu nem groen Teil von Kreuzen..vieles wei man auch durch Bio und/oder Biochemie...


find ich auch, gerade das erste skript histo ist ja nur bio eigentlich

----------


## Joolz

Also ich hab auch grad die Histo-Geschichte durch.. und ganz ehrlich.. die paar Fragen waren die 3 Tage irgendwie nicht wirklich wert...  :Big Grin: 
Zumal diese abgefahrenen Facts, die man natrlich im Kopf behlt genau einmal gefragt wurden und vermutlich nie wieder gefragt werden... 
Ich hab irgendwie grad das Gefhl es htte mir gar nix gebracht.. aber hopp egal, weiter gehts  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

die histo-autoren haben sich aber echt mhe gegeben, das ganze ,,witzig''  und ,,lustig'' zu gestalten. ''das herz ist wichtig als zentrales kreislauforgan und fr den umgang mit menschen''.  god bless them  :Big Grin: 
aber hey, papageientrnen sind sers!  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

so heute unterlagen abgeben. Bin durch 10 Rume geschickt worden, weil die Malteser kein Siegel auch dem EHK Schein haben und keiner beim LPA anscheinend wusste, wer fr wen zustndig ist. Aber alles kein Problem und nun es Point of no return. Hnge im ML plana auch nur 2 Tage zurck und das wiederholen schaffe ich nie.  ::-oopss: 
Wie viel % sollte man eigentlich so kreuzen um realistische Chancen zuhaben

----------


## EVT

60%  :bhh: 
Die vom Medi-Learn Kurs haben zu uns gesagt, dass man sich um 20% verbessert beim Lernen, also wenn du vorher bei 40% bist, koennte es trotzdem klappen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

sollte man in den Altfragen nicht besser kreuzen???
Und wenn man sich echt nur um 20% bessert wird es eng...

Ich bin irgendwie total panisch gerade. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alles so hinkommt. Ich Oft wei ich dinge nur weil ich das Thema gerade gelernt hab und wenn dann noch die nervositt dazu kommt.....

----------


## wandschrank2

das ist aber voll normal, das hatte ich am anfang auch. mittlerweile ist es nur noch ,,langweilige''  routine examen online aufzumachen und alles durchzukreuzen,auch wenn's einfacher gesagt ist als getan, einfach ruhig bleiben. ich find es hilft bisschen, wenn man zuerst die ,,einfachen'' (grne ampel) fragen macht, um sich nicht ganz so schlecht zu fhlen. surprise, surprise, in pyhsik gibts da so gut wie keine von.

----------


## EVT

Naja, wir haben am ersten Tag des ML Kurses in Goettingen ein altes Physikum aus den 90ern gekreuzt, eben damit man die Altfragen nicht kennt, die verfaelschen das ja sonst. Von dem Wert ausgehend meinten sie dann plus 20%.
Es kommt ja auch darauf, wie gut du sonst in der Vorklinik warst, manche wissen davon noch alles.
Du lernst ja jetzt noch viel und so schnell wirst du das auch nicht wieder vergessen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

dein Wort in Gottesohr :-/
Ich wrde irgendwie gern in alle Fchern (auer Physik) 80-90% kreuzen vorm P damit ich mich "sicher" fhle. Ich bin wohlt etwas utopisch  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ich schaff des Wiederholen im ML-Plan auch nie. 
Bis ich mit 1 Skript durch bin ist 14-16 Uhr, dann kreuzen und dann wars des fr denTag .... ;) also passt des.

und ich glaub nicht, dass wenn man 60% jetzt in den bungen kreuzt man durchs Physikum kommt... ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok also wenn man auf motivierende Worte hofft, dann liest man hier am besten nicht mehr. Sollte ich wohl wirklich tun....

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Na na  :Smilie: 

Ich geh lieber mit einer negativen Einstellung in eine Klausur, dann freue ich mich umso mehr, falls es doch geklappt hat _Sanguis_  :Smilie: 

Ist einfach meine Art :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oh Gott dann musst du wohl zum Physikum depressiv sein, wenn du jetzt 4 Wochen lang Schwarzmalerei betreiben willst..ne is mir zu negativ..

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Warum sollte man nicht bestehen knnen wenn man vorher sechzig plus kreuzt? In Prfungen ist man doch meisten eh eher besser und man konzentriert sich mehr. Gibt doch viele Leute die nicht so viel Zeit haben vorher alles dreimal zu kreuzen.

----------


## mathematicus

Eben, ich wre froh, wenn ich 4 Wochen lang nur kreuzen knnte. Die 2,5 Wochen nach dem Mndlichen mssen dann eben reichen  :Big Grin:  (Vorteil: fr das Mndliche habe ich dann sowieso alles gelernt, d.h. ich werde dann nur noch einen Schwerpunkt auf die physikumsrelevanten Themen setzen)^^

----------


## wandschrank2

wann genau hast du denn mathematicus?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich bilde einfach mir einfach ein, dass sich die Frage total wiederholen und im examen dann nicht mehr. Ich wei total idiotisch, aber ich dreh heute eh ein bisschen ab. Ich glaub die erste lernkrise bahnt sich an

----------


## Jemine

Bei mir halten sich die Krisen momentan noch im Rahmen von ein paar Minuten und dann geht's wieder.
Ich denke aber nicht, dass ich das Wiederholen so wie im ML-Plan schaffe  :Nixweiss: . Ist eh alles schon megaeng und einiges werde ich weglassen mssen. Aber im Groen und Ganzen bin ich noch guter Dinge aber fragt mich in 2 Wochen nochmal  ::-oopss:

----------


## Claudia1301

Bei mir hat sich die Angst heute auch das erste mal bemerkbar gemacht. 
Schreibe zu. 3.mal und somit der letze Versuch. Die mndliche hatte ich bestanden und im f14 leider mit zwei fehlenden Punkten durchgefallen. 
Werde Ende nchster Woche mit allem einmal durch sein... Dennoch luft das Kreuzen nicht immer so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Gerade in Bc vergesse ich super viel und verwechsel Fakten. Habt ihr noch einen Tip fr mich?

----------


## Claudia1301

Wie weit kreuzt ihr zurck? Habe zB bei den Themen mit denen ich auf Kriegsfu stehe, bis 2000 zurck gekreuzt... 
Wie macht ihr das?

----------


## Andreas

> Wie weit kreuzt ihr zurck? Habe zB bei den Themen mit denen ich auf Kriegsfu stehe, bis 2000 zurck gekreuzt... 
> Wie macht ihr das?


Davon ist eher abzuraten.

2003 gab es eine Reihe groer nderungen, sodass Struktur und inhaltliche Schwerpunkte der Examen von 2004 und aufwrts sich teils deutlich von den davorliegenden unterscheiden.

Einige Leute haben hier bereits merkwrdig schlechte Ergebnisse beim Kreuzen der ganz alten Examen beschrieben, was an den deutlich abweichenden Schwerpunktsetzungen der damaligen Zeit liegt.


In einigen Fchern sind eine Reihe der Fragen aus diesen alten Examen auch lngst nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand. Besonders auffllig ist das natrlich bei allen Fragen rund um das Gesundheitssystem in Psycho / Sozi.
Aber auch einzelne Fragen zur Funktion bestimmter Zellbestandteile, neurowissenschaftlichen Problemstellungen usw. sind nicht mehr aktuell.

----------


## EVT

Ich wuerde mich so ab 65% sicher fuehlen.
Ich habe auch kein Wiederholen mehr geschafft und trotzdem bestanden, also sowohl das Wiederholen am Ende vom Lernplan als auch jeden Tag die Skripte.

----------


## Jemine

> Ich wuerde mich so ab 65% sicher fuehlen.
> Ich habe auch kein Wiederholen mehr geschafft und trotzdem bestanden, also sowohl das Wiederholen am Ende vom Lernplan als auch jeden Tag die Skripte.


65% nur? Finde ich irgendwie wenig. Aber den 2. Satz von dir werde ich mir ausdrucken und an die Wand hngen  :Rock:   Ich bin schon so deprimiert, weil ich meistens keine 2 Skripte und Kreuzen schaffe. Je nachdem, wie gut mir die Themen halt liegen. Gerade heute ist es echt zh.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## EVT

Ich wuerde mich dann eher aufs Kreuzen konzentrieren.

Die meisten sind wohl im Physikum etwas besser als vorher, also selbst mit ca. 58% besteht noch Hoffnung.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ja des Wiederholen im ML Plan ist ja auch nicht zu schaffen  :Big Grin: 

wei auch nicht wer den aufgestellt hat :P

Son super heller  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Die meisten sind wohl im Physikum etwas besser als vorher, also selbst mit ca. 58% besteht noch Hoffnung.


Hurra ich hab wieder Hoffnung^^

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ja des Wiederholen im ML Plan ist ja auch nicht zu schaffen 
> 
> wei auch nicht wer den aufgestellt hat :P
> 
> Son super heller



naja, eig ist der ja auch  fr etwas ganz anderes konzipiert als ihn die meisten benutzen. eig soll man ja im semester schon alle skripte (jeweils 3 tage fr 1 skript) durcharbeiten und dann 1 monat vorher eben alles wiederholen. betonung liegt hier auf eigentlich  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> wann genau hast du denn mathematicus?


Mehr oder weniger Ende Juli ;) Also habe ich noch die 18 Tage im August, direkt nach der mndlichen Prfung mach ich glaub ich erstmal nen Tag Pause.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> naja, eig ist der ja auch  fr etwas ganz anderes konzipiert als ihn die meisten benutzen. eig soll man ja im semester schon alle skripte (jeweils 3 tage fr 1 skript) durcharbeiten und dann 1 monat vorher eben alles wiederholen. betonung liegt hier auf eigentlich


jajajajajajajja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

> naja, eig ist der ja auch  fr etwas ganz anderes konzipiert als ihn die meisten benutzen. eig soll man ja im semester schon alle skripte (jeweils 3 tage fr 1 skript) durcharbeiten und dann 1 monat vorher eben alles wiederholen. betonung liegt hier auf eigentlich


Ja, schon klar aber *theoretisch* sollte man den Stoff eh noch besser knnen. Theorie und Praxis gehen aber weeeeit auseinander. Ddm...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@ claudia:
Ich schreib mir den kram den ich mir nicht merken kann und die ganzen Stoffwechselwege auf Bltter und hnge die an die Wnde wo ich fters drauf gucke, Spiegel, sple etc. Immer wenn ich drauf gucke wiederhole ich ein blatt. Klappt prima

Bin ich zu bld, oder kann man bei examen online nicht separat histo kreuzen?

----------


## Andreas

> oder kann man bei examen online nicht separat histo kreuzen?


Tatschlich gibt es - jedenfalls nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand - kein eigenes Fach Histologie zum Auswhlen.

Es gibt allerdings einen kleinen Trick, der nicht ganz den Kern trifft aber immerhin etwas: stelle eine individuelle Session ein, whle die entsprechenden Anatomiethemen und klicke das Kstchen "nur Fragen mit Bildern" an.

Da werden auch ein paar Schemata dabei sein, berwiegend sind es dann aber Fragen mit Histobildern.

Eventuell kennt jemand noch eine bessere Lsung; ich hatte es allerdings damals auch so gemacht in Ermangelung einer besseren Mglichkeit.

----------


## sheep

fr histologische basics gibt's auch noch die entsprechende endpurt-sitzung + das zellbio-lernpaket bei e-o  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Sheep: danke das ist genial. Ich werde beim impp 5 gummi punkte fr dich beantragen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

Im nchsten Leben mache ich im Winter Physikum... ist echt grausam, bei den Temperaturen lernen zu mssen  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Im nchsten Leben mache ich im Winter Physikum... ist echt grausam, bei den Temperaturen lernen zu mssen


Ohja..hatte heute eigentlich meinen freien Tag..dachte ich nehm die Unterlage mit an den See, da kann man ja auch lernen! Pustekuchen....aber weil ich gestrt bin, hab ich Zuhause noch ein Physio-Skript bearbeitet..

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich habe allerdings im Winter auch nicht effektiver fr's Physikum gelernt. Ich war da irgendwie im Winterschlaf-Modus und da war die Aktivierungsschwelle zum Lernen sehr, sehr hoch. ;) Ich leide trotzdem mit euch. Bei den Temperaturen ist selbst das Lernen fr "normale" Semesterklausuren obertzend! Haltet durch, ihr tapferen Kmpfer!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hab irgendwie mein erstes Tief  :grrrr....:  mein Hirn streikt total und wenn ich kreuze mache ich total blde fehler, weil ich nicht genau lese. Noch schlimmer sind die Fragen zu Themen die ich gerade gelern hab, und trotzdem falsch kreuze, dabei wusste die im Examen 90% *heul*

Wollte heute mal zuhause lerne, weil das wetter so geil ist, es in der Bib total kalt ist . Schn auf der Dachterasse im Platschbecken und jetzt ist das Wetter doof und alles lenkt mich ab. In die Bib fahren macht keinen Sinner mehr, weil die jetzt voll ist. 
Und dann wieder die Stimme die sagt "Du schaffst das nie"... Und Anatomie kommt erst noch

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Und Anatomie kommt erst noch


 :Love:  Mein strahlender Stern am dunklen Physikums-Himmel  :Love: 

Wer ein Tief hat, macht am besten frei und haut an nem anderen Tag ordentlich rein.  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Anatomie ein Stern? Ich kreuze das schon und denkt mir immer nur " Ja mal gehrt, mal gewusste, aber..."
Dachte Histo wre gut bei mir, da hab ich gerstern 1 1/2 Skripte in 4Stunden oder geschafft, aber... Naja diese ganzen Filamente hab ich werder in der Ausbildung noch im Histo Kurs gemocht.

Nur Chemie ist gut und BC eigentlich auch....

Frei machen ist auch  nicht so drin. Nchste Woche heiratet ein Freund von mit, ne Freundin bekommt in den nchsten 2 Wochen ihr Baby und wirh aben Mdels treffen, da wollte ich auch mal wieder hin :-/

Keine Ahnung. Ich mache Stur den Medilearn plan (schaffe mittlerweile sogar ein bisschen WH) und sage mir, dass es so alle gemacht haben. Die Lernerfolgs Statistik von Thieme is ja auch nich so aussage krftig...

----------


## Claudia1301

Was meinst Du damit, dass die lernerfolgs Statistik  von thieme online nicht gut ist?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hatte heute auch meinen freien Tag  :Smilie: 

Gestern Abend erstmal geflegt die Birne weggeknallt  :Smilie:  Tut gut !

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Gooood damn it, seit Mittag an einem Physio-Skript gesessen...zwar mit viel Trdelei dazwischen und das Skript hat >70 Seiten...aber das is schon ein Ding x.x

----------


## Overshoot

ich hab irgendwie unglaublich viel halbwissen. alles schonmal gehrt, vieles kann man herleiten, beim kreuzen kann man 3 antwortmglichkeiten irgendwie immer ausschlieen weils schwachsinn ist- dann das pendeln zwischen 2 antworten. aber das aktiv widerzugeben mndlich ist ne andere sache, oder details zu den aspekten kommen oft gar nicht wieder hoch.  :Traurig:  vielleicht fhlen sich noch andere so- naja jetzt erstmal alle transportsysteme der niere angucken, da haben doch selbst die physiologen kein plan mehr was warum wie tertir oder quartr, quintr  oder so transportiert wird^^

----------


## wandschrank2

> ich hab irgendwie unglaublich viel halbwissen. alles schonmal gehrt, vieles kann man herleiten, beim kreuzen kann man 3 antwortmglichkeiten irgendwie immer ausschlieen weils schwachsinn ist- dann das pendeln zwischen 2 antworten. aber das aktiv widerzugeben mndlich ist ne andere sache, oder details zu den aspekten kommen oft gar nicht wieder hoch.  vielleicht fhlen sich noch andere so- naja jetzt erstmal alle transportsysteme der niere angucken, da haben doch selbst die physiologen kein plan mehr was warum wie tertir oder quartr, quintr  oder so transportiert wird^^


ich hab frh angefangen und fhl mich trotzdem so ;) das vergessen ist unglaublich, die assoziationen die man stndig durchs lernen hat sinds aber auch.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@ Claudia: Ja genau. Ich kreuze halt immer ein das Fach was ich gerade lerne Komplett, also auch die Themen die ich noch nicht hatte. Wenn ich dann 6 Tage BC kreuze bin ich halt bei Fetten unglaublich schlecht, weil ich ja die ersten 5 Tage keinen Plan davon hatt...


Also meine Assoziationen hauen mich auch immer um. Da liest man sich die Frage durch und denkt nur H und dann sieht man die Anworten und eine spring einen frmlich an... Leider zieht das in der mndlichen nicht mehr

----------


## Jemine

> [...] die assoziationen die man stndig durchs lernen hat sinds aber auch.


Ich hab mich heute versprochen und hab Ampel statt Lampe gesagt und hab dann gedacht, oh, wie lustig, bertragen auf BC/Chemie wren das ja quasi Konstitutionsisomere...   ::-oopss:  Muss ich mir Sorgen machen???

----------


## wandschrank2

GENAU sowas meinte ich jemine. ich hatte magen-darm im juni (gerade als die hitze anfing auchnoch!) und hing vor der schssel, du verstehst. und mein allererster gedanke war ohne witz: ''oh fuck, hypokalimie.''

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Das kenn ich auch. Ne Freundin von mir hatte neulich nen Kater und ich hab direkt gedacht, ja klar alk kann ja durch die bhs und jetzt hat sie nen toxischen Kleinhirnschaden. Oder als ein Freund mir den Rcken gekrabbelt hat. Epikritische Sensibilitt tractus.... Das geht die ganze Zeit so. Ich schwre nach dem p kommen wir in die klapse

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ne Freundin von mir hatte neun Kater und ich hab direkt gedacht, ja klar all kann ja durch die bhs und jetzt hat er in toxischen Kleinhirnschaden.


Also den Satz hab ich jetzt ein paar mal gelesen und check ihn einfach nicht. o.O

----------


## Matzexc1

> Also den Satz hab ich jetzt ein paar mal gelesen und check ihn einfach nicht. o.O


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Jemine

Lol, ich auch nicht... 

Wenn ich Bltter an Bumen sehe, denke ich auch gern mal an lymphatisches Gewebe.

----------


## Kandra

Statt neun nen und dann machts Sinn ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok,ich bin wohl zu doof o.O all kann durch die bhs??

----------


## Kandra

> Ok,ich bin wohl zu doof o.O all kann durch die bhs??


alkohol kann durch die bluthirnschranke ;)

----------


## Jemine

Also der Kater bekommt von den BHs ihrer Freundin nen toxischen Kleinhirnschaden? H?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Also der Kater bekommt von den BHs ihrer Freundin nen toxischen Kleinhirnschaden? H?


Genauso hab ich auch gedacht  :Grinnnss!: 
Danke Kandra^^

----------


## Jemine

Puh, das beruhigt mich, Sanguis  :Grinnnss!: 
Und danke Kandra, fr die Aufklrung dieses Mysteriums. Aber leider hat die Freundin durch den Kater anscheinend das Geschlecht gewechselt.Leute, Finger weg vom Alkohol! 
Danke fr diese Schmunzelei an nem Physikumslernmontagmorgen durch Schmuggel  :Big Grin:   :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Iiiich HASSE HASSE HASSE Atmung!!!! Die sollen sich ihre beknackten Formeln sonstwo hinstecken! Des interessiert me ois ned! Weltmeister samma! An Pott hamma! Ach ne halt...falscher Text....ich hasse Atmung so sehr, dass ich heulen knnte.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Iiiich HASSE HASSE HASSE Atmung!!!! Die sollen sich ihre beknackten Formeln sonstwo hinstecken! Des interessiert me ois ned! Weltmeister samma! An Pott hamma! Ach ne halt...falscher Text....ich hasse Atmung so sehr, dass ich heulen knnte.


Tief durchatmen.Ich stimme dir vllig zu. :Knuddel:

----------


## Jemine

Ja Mann, Atmung ist einfach die Pest und hat mich auch schon Trnen der Verzweiflung und dann Wuttrnen gekostet. 

Dumme Frage: Wir drfen keinen Taschenrechner benutzen oder? Kann mir jemand erklren, wie man log (140/6) im Kopf machen soll?? Was soll der Kack? Kostet mich Punkte, obwohl ich theoretisch wei, was ich tun muss aber es dann nicht ausrechnen kann. Bin ich zu bld?

----------


## Overshoot

hngt von den antwortmglichkeiten ab. log von 23 ist ja dann irgendwas zwischen 1 und 2, und meistens wrden die anderen mglichkeiten keine zahlen zwischen 1 und 2 zur auswahl haben. habe noch nie fragen gesehen in physik  dass sich da die zahlen um eine oder zwei nachkommastellen unterscheiden. knnen die dann auch nicht erwarten

----------


## Andreas

> Ja Mann, Atmung ist einfach die Pest und hat mich auch schon Trnen der Verzweiflung und dann Wuttrnen gekostet. 
> 
> Dumme Frage: Wir drfen keinen Taschenrechner benutzen oder? Kann mir jemand erklren, wie man log (140/6) im Kopf machen soll?? Was soll der Kack? Kostet mich Punkte, obwohl ich theoretisch wei, was ich tun muss aber es dann nicht ausrechnen kann. Bin ich zu bld?


Ein Taschenrechner darf leider nicht benutzt werden.

Die Aufgabe wre ungefhr so im Kopf zu lsen: 140 durch 6 ist rund 23. Man nehme dann heruntergebrochen log (20) = log (10) + log (2) = 1 + 0,3 = 1,3.
Da diese Zahl ein wenig niedriger angesetzt ist als der Ausgangswert, rechne nochmal berschlagene 0,05 drauf und das Ergebnis liegt etwa bei 1,35. 
(Der Taschenrechner sagt 1,36.)

Beim Herunterbrechen solcher Aufgaben kommt hufiger der dekadische Logarithmus von 2 vor, daher ist es gut zu wissen, dass der ungefhr 0,3 betrgt. Auerdem wre dann noch sinnvoll zu wissen, dass der dek. Logarithmus von 10 gleich 1 ist.

Auf diese Weise lassen sich die meisten Aufgaben lsen, sofern die Rechenregeln mit Logarithmen bekannt sind.
Hufig muss man die Logarithmen aufbrechen, um sie zu lsen.

----------


## Overshoot

so ist es natrlich sicherer  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Doofe Worterkennung... Hab korrigiert

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Tief durchatmen.Ich stimme dir vllig zu.


Wie isses denn jetzt bei dir? Wann ist der groe Showdown zur letzten Huerde vor der Physikumszulassung?

----------


## wandschrank2

als tipp fr alle ,,motivationsgestrten'' ( :Big Grin: ), ein tag lang nicht lernen und nur kreuzen tut echt gut!

----------


## nevermind923

Ein Tag weder Lernen noch Kreuzen wirkt wahre Wunder  ::-dance:

----------


## wandschrank2

ja oder so  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Danke Andreas, das werd ich mal versuchen anzuwenden... Mathe ist nicht so meins^^

Ich trau mich (momentan zumindest) noch gar nicht, mal nen Tag nix zu machen  :Oh nee...:  Anatomie ist einfach nur deprimierend grad und ich brauche eeeeeewig lange dafr  :Traurig:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Wie isses denn jetzt bei dir? Wann ist der groe Showdown zur letzten Huerde vor der Physikumszulassung?


Mittwoch 14:45,dauert ca 1,4 Stunden. Thema:Biochemie(die gesamte Biochemie),aus welchem Grund auch immer ist die Klausur im 4 Semester oberhalb des Physikumsniveaus angesetzt

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@ Jemine:  :Troest:  Ich fang gerade mit Embryo  :Keks:

----------


## wandschrank2

mein tipp fr alle, die noch anatomie vor sich haben, wre wirklich, erstmal vor dem lernen eine kreuzsession anzulegen und danach das ml zu lernen, udn dann wieder zu kreuzen. weil wenn man einfach so anfngt, merkt man, dass man vor einem fass ohne boden steht, und das obwohl ML ja die abgespeckteste version berhaupt ist der anatomie.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

beim kreuzen komm ich mit teilweise vor wie Per Mertesacker " Ich versteh die ganze Fragenrei nicht"

----------


## EVT

Haha, geil!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Alles ist sonnlos. Das Lernen, das Kreuzen und ja auch das Leben :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Achtung: Skript Chemie, 6.Auflage, Seite 6, 2te Spalte: Oben steht CIS-Form sei die E-Konfiguration.  Unten im "Merke-Kasten" steht es richtig. CIS = Z-Konfiguration.

Mir gerade aufgefallen ...  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Steht auch schon im erratum

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Wo ist das zu finden  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Im Internet :P sind frei zugnglich, einfach Errata Medilearn Skripte googlen.

----------


## wandschrank2

der fehler hat sich aber ber mehrere auflagen gehalten  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

noch einen gefunden :Big Grin:  Seite 47 unten links. Sollte Abbildung 104 statt 103 stehen ...  :Big Grin: 

wenigstens les ich aufmerksam ...  :Big Grin: 


Wie schauts so aus im Moment bei euch ?

----------


## wandschrank2

ganz ok.. bin mit dem kreuzen endlich durch und wiederhol jetzt fr die mndliche alles nochmal. Die Niere ist ein paarig angelegtes Organ.. ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich freu mich auch immer total wenn ich Fehler finde  :bhh: 

Ich qule mich gerade durch Ana und frag mich, wer bei ML auf die Idee kam Embyro und Neuroana hintereinander zulegen??? Nach dem Motto, dann kann es nur noch besser werden, oder was?

----------


## wandschrank2

dann wart mal impps bewegungsapparat ab...
aber skript 6 und 7 sidn dafr die besten

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Wo Respekt ! so weit wrde ich auch gerne schon sein ^^

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich Kreuze Anatomie ja schon komplett. Aber mittlerweile spar ich mir kein den muskel kram die kommis  ... Ich will situs

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

also schmuggel ich glaub du solltest deine worterkennung abschalten^^

----------


## Jemine

Ich bin mit Skript 5 tatschlich von der Anatomiehlle verschluckt worden.  :peng: 
Von daher... Es kann ja nur noch besser werden  :Top:

----------


## wandschrank2

wird es  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Jemine

Kreuzt ihr wirklich einfach drauf los, ohne alles durchgearbeitet zu haben? Ich habe ja meist themenweise gekreuzt und so nach und nach immer mehr Themen reingenommen. Jetzt habe ich mich mal an einen kompletten Teil gewagt und hocke stundenlang mit Atlas neben den Kreuzfragen, das ist ja irgendwie auch nicht so die wahre Lsung  :Nixweiss: 
Aber einfach kreuzen und bei den Antworten denken "aha ok, kenn ich nicht, naja ich mach mal weiter" ist doch auch bld oder?!

----------


## wandschrank2

alles direkt  zu kreuzen find ich nicht so effektiv. ich hab das so gemacht: ich hab ein ML gelesen/gelernt, danach auch nur das ML gekreuzt. dann hab ich die sitzung immer wieder wiederholt, bis ich das fragenschema rausgefunden hab. hab dann in den kommentaren gelesen, wenn ich gar nichts dazu wusste (z.B. hatte ich wieder vergessen wofr nochmal n. fibularis profundus war und wofr der superficialis). und das dann bei jedem fach, bis ich die prozente hochgekreuzt hatte.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich kreuz immer das ganze Fach. Anfangs war ich bei 47% in Physio, gestern nach Skript 4 waren es schon 72%. Is ja nicht so als wuesste man zu Themen, die man noch nicht mit ML wiederholt hat, gaaar nix...also so gehts mir jedenfalls.

----------


## Jemine

Ja ok, so, nur in der etwas abgespackteren Version mangels Zeit, hab ich es auch immer gehalten. Nur laut Lernplan soll man ja immer ein Fach komplett kreuzen und das wollte ich jetzt mal ausprobieren aber das kann ich echt komplett knicken. 

Ich glaube, ich lass die Extremitten heute weg, das ist ja echt ein Fass ohne Boden. Mache lieber den Rest vom Skript fertig, damit ich nicht zu doll in Verzug gerate und nehme die Extremitten vielleicht so nach und nach mit rein. Jeden Tag ein bisschen dazu. Boah, das geht ja echt gar nicht  :dagegen:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, in Physio und BC geht das komplette kreuzen, aber in Anatomie... Da gehe ich vielleicht mit 20% raus, wenn berhaupt  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm ja is einfach Mist, wenn man so lang aus der Anatomie raus ist. :-/ Hast auf jeden Fall mein Mitleid.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ja, in Physio und BC geht das komplette kreuzen, aber in Anatomie... Da gehe ich vielleicht mit 20% raus, wenn berhaupt


quatsch, du kriegst die 60 % auf jeden fall noch hin, du hast ja noch etwas zeit  :Smilie:

----------


## flopun

4wochen noch....dann ist der Spa hoffentlich vorbei!

----------


## wandschrank2

bei mir mindestens 6 wochen noch wg mndlich danach.. hast du vorher?  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ui ich mach morgen und uebermorgen Physio fertig..dann kommt Anatomie, Histo, Biochemie, Psycho...oh Gott schaff ich das alles, wenn ich in der letzten Woche kreuzen und wiederholen will? :Oh nee...:  Schon scheie, wenn der Lernplan beginnt bevor man scheinfrei wird..

----------


## wandschrank2

ja schaffst du! ich wrd dir raten psycho auf 1 tag zu reduzieren und dafr diesen tag dann hardcore  zu lernen und zu kreuzen, weil dieses fach glaub ich echt rettet. ich hatte im april mal just for fun (jaja i know) psycho ohne lernen gekreuzt und hatte 80 %. und biochemie sit meiner meinung nach das fach, indem wirklich immer und immer das gleiche gefragt wird, vor allem hormone sind so ein dankbares thema (und machen viel aus).
kopf hoch

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Psycho auf 1 Tag? Das sind 3 fette Skripte voller Schund :/

----------


## wandschrank2

da steht echt viel drin, das stimmt! man kanns sicherlich auch auf zwei tage aufteilen, das letzte (vokabel)heft find ich als iwederholung gut, aber da steht nichts neues mehr.  ich hab das so gemacht: einfach mal vorher gekreuzt um zu gucken wo ich steh,gesehen, dass das ganze ja iwie doch gut  machbar ist, wenn man fremwrter gut kennt(ganz viel ist nmlich begriff-abfragen). dann hab ich gelernt und hatte die 95 % am ende udn dann direkt auch aufgehrt.  ich wrd dir also einfach empfehlen die skripte ganz ruhig zu lesen und dann zu kreuzen, weil wirklich der groteil der fragen eine ,,grne ampel'' hat in der statistik. nur im herbst 2013 wars bisschen strange, da wurden auch begriffe gefragt, die nicht im ML standen: Katamnese oder so statt ,,follow-up''. aber naja. achso und wir haben ja noch den 19.08. noch vor dem zweiten tag, ich glaub da bringts auch viel dieses vokabelheft nochmal zu lesen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Chemie und Bio kann man auch gut an jeweil einem Tag machen, Histo eigentlich auch, oder in 1 1/2

----------


## EVT

Je nach Vorkenntnissen schafft man das aber in einem Tag. Soziologie fand ich z.B. nur Allgemeinbildung, das hab ich gar nicht wiederholt.
Aber ich wuerde mich schon mit Psycho beschaeftigen, das bringt den meisten ordentlich Punkte bei geringerem Aufwand als Anatomie oder BC.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Chemie und Bio hab ich ja schon. Histo werd ich hoffentlich auf einen Tag schaffen. Psycho werd ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen, das ist ja doch ein schner Punktegarant. Danke fr die Tipps.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

die hitze ist so doof

----------


## sheep

deshalb liebe ich meine eg-bude so^^ draussen auf der terrasse (sdseite) kann's 33 im schatten haben - davon merkt man drinnen absolut nix. wsste nicht, dass ich hier schonmal temps jenseits der 23/24 marke vernommen hab -> perfektes lernklima also  :Grinnnss!: 

jetzt hab ich aber mal 'ne rein (lern)organisatorische frage... ich will die vl-freie zeit zur vorbereitung auf's hamburger physikumsquivalent ("nur" osce & mndliche) nutzen, weil die nchsten module (mit schwerpunkt abdomen/neuro...) nochmal super lernintensiv werden... da schaff ich also garantiert nix "mal eben so nebenbei" - und die 3-4 wochen zwischen letzter prfung und mndlichem "physikum" drften eher nicht ausreichen, um den stoff aus 3 semestern in's hirn zu pressen  ::-oopss: 

meint ihr, dass man als vorbereitung fr's mndliche physikum auch kreuzen sollte? oder wrdet ihr da lediglich lesen + ggf. wichtigen kram zusammenfassen?

und wie geht man das aufarbeiten grerer stoffmengen am besten an? gibt's da irgend 'ne sinnvolle empfehlung? 
streng systematisch nach reihenfolge der module? je nach vorlieben/defiziten? fach fr fach oder modulweise (was mir im hinblick auf die prfung eher nicht so schlau erscheint, da bc/physio/ana + med psych/soz ja auch "einzeln" geprft werden)... bin grad irgendwie echt unentschlossen...  :was ist das...?: 

und meint ihr, dass fr die mndliche das endspurt/ml-skripte/vl-folien wissen ausreicht, um notentechnisch irgendwo im 2er bereich zu landen? oder sollte man die themen eher nochmal mit den dickeren schinken aufarbeiten?  :Blush:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wei nicht was bei euch geprueft wird und wie tief der Stoff da geht und v.a. wie die Dozenten bei euch sind.  :Nixweiss:  Kreuzen fuers Muendliche kann man, muss man m.M.n. nicht. Htte ich jetzt nur ne muendliche Pruefung, wuerde ich wohl nicht kreuzen. Wenn bei euch fcherweise geprueft wird, dann macht es wohl auch Sinn nach Fchern zu lernen. Mit dem Fach, in dem man die grten Defizite hat, anzufangen, ist auch sinnvoll. Ich werd das Lernen fuer die Muendliche mit meinen "Semester-Buechern" angehen. Duale Reihe in Anatomie, Hick in Physio und Mediscript KLB in BC. Wichtig ist mMn auch in der Vorbereitung viel zu reden. Die Pruefungssituation nachstellen, in der Gruppe besprechen, an der Leiche zeigen und erklren.

----------


## Overshoot

kreuzen bringt glaub ich nichts frs mndliche- man kann ja nach ausschlussverfahren gehen und handelt sich meistens um fragen die man nie mndlich gestellt bekommen wrde. behandelt ja auch meistens nicht alle themengebiete umfassend .aktiv lernen tut man damit eher nicht. dann lieber eigene zusammenfassung durcharbeiten falls du welche gemacht hast die letzten semester. wenn du immer gelesen hast nur wrde ich das darauf beruhen lassen. aber weder nur die dicken schinken  noch die skripte oder folien sind die lsung finde ich. bei ersteren siehst du den baum vor lauter wlder nicht mehr^^ v.a. wenn du das fr biochemie, anatomie und physio machst. ich wei noch als ich mit dem lffler immunologie durcharbeiten wollte. sind ungefhr nur 30 seiten, aber hat reingeballert und man wusste am ende nicht mal mehr welche zelle welche aktiviert weils einfach so ins detail ging, stellenweise schon vergessen habe dass es immuno ist. zns mit benninghoff auch hnliches, sowas wrde auch nieeeee im leben ein prfer fragen, woher die afferenzen kommen zu irgendein thalamus kern oder die 23 zisternen die es anscheinend geben soll mit inhalt. die vorlesungsfolien oder scripte helfen dir ein berblick zu verschaffen, wrde die vielleicht grob berfliegen damit du in der prfung berhaupt was sagen kannst. also die goldene mitte : z.b. kurzlehrbcher  (von thieme z.b.sind echt gut, nicht zu viel nicht zu knapp, schnell zu lesen und lsst nichts wichtiges weg), taschenatlanten, kurzversionen von den groen bchern usw.

und damit man auch nicht durcheinander kommt immer ein fach meiner meinung nach. dann kannn man sich voll in die materie eintauchen lassen und sich nur damit beschftigen, sonst blttert man vielleicht auch immer zwischen den bchern. ist bei den meistens die ich kenne auch effektiver und zeitsparender, weil man mitunter sich auf verschiende schreibstile einlassen muss^^ 

aber nur meine 2 cents.^^ dein lerntyp kann und sollte man so schnell nicht mehr radikal ndern :Big Grin:

----------


## sheep

hmm, okay - dann werd ich das kreuzen im hinblick auf's mndliche wohl eher lassen.

hab so gut wie keine zusammenfassungen, bin echt nicht der typ fr's rausschreiben - das bringt mir nur in den allerseltensten fllen was. deshalb werd ich wohl erstmal nur (intensiv) lesen und ggf. stichpunkte machen, wenn's irgendwo "hakt" - oder ich noch vertiefen muss (mit der strategie bin ich bisher ziemlich gut gefahren)^^

trotzdem wird's lerntechnisch 'ne umstellung, weil wir bisher alles modulweise (also viele fcher parallel mit starkem inhaltlichem/klinischem bezug auf thema x) durchgekaut haben. halt doch ganz anders als in der mndlichen... naja, wird schon werden.

lehrbuchmssig bin ich zg recht gut aufgestellt - und ich denk mal, dass ich jetzt auch eher nochmal in die dicken schinken + folien schaue und in den 4 wochen unmittelbar vor der prfung mit skripten/folien auffrische... in der hoffnung, dass es reicht.

ob sich das ben an der leiche nochmal so ohne weiteres ergibt, weiss ich gar nicht - wir prppen kommendes ws zwar nochmal intensiv (abdomen/kopf/neuro) - aber ob da zeit fr wiederholungen bleibt? keine ahnung  :Nixweiss: 

tja - ausserdem bleibt noch die frage, womit ich jetzt anfangen soll...  ::-oopss:

----------


## wandschrank2

auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich wie eine medi-learn-litfasssule klinge, in der 5.auflage haben die autoren alle mndlichen protokolle (hier auf ml ) aller universitten durchforstet und die beliebtesten fragen rausgepickt und die in die ,,fr die mndliche'' seite gepackt. ich htte nie gedacht, dass es effektiv ist, aber wenn man in diesen seiten liest, was gefragt wird, behlt man alles viel besser find ich, zumal auch kurzantworten im ml zu den fragen stehen. so kannst du dich selber optimal abfragen, das ist nichts anderes als die ,,anatomie/ etc in fragen''-bcher. da sind aber natrlich die einser-fragen nicht bei, also sowas wie ''wie bestimmen sie praktisch einen erhhten augendruck'' oder sowas.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wenn ihr an der Leiche geprueft werdet, ist das Wiederholen an der Leiche m.M.n. unerlsslich. Und wenn man dafuer um 7 Uhr morgens an der Leiche stehen muss. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen

----------


## sheep

das problem ist, dass wir nicht so ohne weiteres in den saal kommen... unsere anatomen sind in der hinsicht etwas - nunja - "speziell"^^

gibt keine (festen) freien prppzeiten whrend des semesters - nur auf bitten und betteln mal vor mdl. testaten, sonst nicht.

ich knnt auch um 5 da aufschlagen, bloss stnde ich bis zum kursbeginn vor verschlossenen tren  :hmmm...: 

ist hier also keine frage der motivation...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kann ich ja nicht wissen. :Nixweiss:

----------


## wandschrank2

> das problem ist, dass wir nicht so ohne weiteres in den saal kommen... unsere anatomen sind in der hinsicht etwas - nunja - "speziell"^^
> 
> gibt keine (festen) freien prppzeiten whrend des semesters - nur auf bitten und betteln mal vor mdl. testaten, sonst nicht.
> 
> ich knnt auch um 5 da aufschlagen, bloss stnde ich bis zum kursbeginn vor verschlossenen tren 
> 
> ist hier also keine frage der motivation...



also idealer ersatz sind sie nicht, aber fotoatlanten sind relativ realistisch dargestellt. das ,,feeling'' und die makroskopischen beziehungen   la ,,wo finde ich jetzt eig genau die a. mesenterica superior nochmal, was muss ich dafr anheben/wegschieben''  an der leiche hast du da leider eher weniger , aber wenn's gar nicht geht, ist es echt ne nette alternative find ich.

----------


## Overshoot

mal ne frage zur schriftlichen: physik bzw mathe (diese ganzen rechenaufgaben haben mit  physik ja irgendwie nicht viel zu tun) ist nicht unbedingt mein strkstes fach, also durchschnitt, wrde wohl fr jedes themengebiet die wichtigstn formeln anwenden knnen, aber diese ganze rechnerei in 1000 mini schritten und log und exp ist total krfteraubend. und direkt die ersten 15 fragen am 1 tag! also sollte man die erstmal berspringen damit man in den flow kommt ? kann mir jetzt vorstellen wie ich da nervs sitze und ummich gucke wie weit die anderen sind weil ich grade eine seitenlange rechnung mache und bei frage 5  oder so rumgammle nach 15 minuten. dann leidet der rest vielleicht etwas wenn man versucht die zeit aufzuholen ? ganz am ende der prfung hat man vielleicht noch etwas zeit wahrscheinlich- wie macht ihr das ? kann mir vorstellen das physik nicht so vielen gut liegt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

physik wird am ende bearbeitet, das wei ich jetzt schon.

----------


## Overshoot

aber man darf doch rechnungen und notizen auf den fragenblock machen oder ? bin jetzt immer davon ausgegangen hab aber nie was dazu gelesen-

----------


## wandschrank2

ich mach alles nach der reihenfolge und bertrage aber auch direkt auf den antwortbogen, also diesmal kein ,,aufschieben'' mehr wie in semesterklausuren, dafr sind mir die 160 fragen iwie zu viel.  hab mal irgendwo  von einem horrorszenario gelesen, bei dem jemand alles fleiig im heft angekreuzt hat, aber dann die zeit nicht gereicht hat, alles am ende zu bertragen. diejenige person ist am zweiten tag dann auch gar nicht mehr erschienen.   :Keks:

----------


## wandschrank2

ins fragenheft darfst du alles reinmalen, auch mnnliche geschlechtsorgane  :Big Grin:  das darfst du ja mitnehmen nach der prfung, der antwortbogen ist nochmal separat.

----------


## sheep

> also idealer ersatz sind sie nicht, aber fotoatlanten sind relativ realistisch dargestellt. das ,,feeling'' und die makroskopischen beziehungen   la ,,wo finde ich jetzt eig genau die a. mesenterica superior nochmal, was muss ich dafr anheben/wegschieben''  an der leiche hast du da leider eher weniger , aber wenn's gar nicht geht, ist es echt ne nette alternative find ich.


okay - dann werd ich definitiv nochmal den rohen auss'm regal ziehen, wenn's so weit ist... denn ich befrchte irgendwie, dass freie prppzeiten vor der nf-prfung wirklich SEHR sprlich ausfallen werden... nunja =)

----------


## Overshoot

ah ok das sit gut  :Big Grin:  ja wenn mir langweilig wird  nach 60 minuten schon fertig bin zeichne ich vielleicht paar weibliche geschlechtsorgane und trendelenburg zeichen von hinten bei einer frau meiner trme  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> ah ok das sit gut  ja wenn mir langweilig wird  nach 60 minuten schon fertig bin zeichne ich vielleicht paar weibliche geschlechtsorgane und trendelenburg zeichen von hinten bei einer frau meiner trme


o.O xD

----------


## wandschrank2

hahahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

stells mir auch grad witzig vor wie die aufpasser durch die reihen schlendern und dann bergroe zeichnungen von geschlehctsorganen sehen, die danken sich dann auch lieber nicht mehr zum arzt wenn diese generation so weit ist^^ jedenfalls kennt einer eine  uni dessen website gute histo bilder/programme hat ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

uni bern, sehr gutes virtuelles mikroskop und teilweise schne zusammenfassungen mit bildern

----------


## wandschrank2

auf dass mir diese seite in der mndlichen den gluteus maximus rettet! 

http://www.uni-leipzig.de/~anatomie/...O1l/index.html

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

So es ist da, das erste Tief. Ich kann echt nicht mehr und bin der festen berzeugnung nie zubestehen.
Zugegeben Emyro gestern, ZNS1 heute,  morgen schon wieder ZNS und dann Kopf/Hals sind so ziemlich meine Hassthemen und das trgt bestimmt seinen Teil dazu, aber ich bin trotzdem total im A.....
Wenn ich auf meine BC Bltter gucke ist alles weg, emybro kreuze ich unterirdisch. Hirnnervenkerne heute morgen gelernt aber hngen geblieben ist nicht... 
Naja und dann noch nie Sache, das wirklich keiner von meinen Leuten mir mir schreibt und alle Heim gefahren sind oder tolle Urlaubsbilder posten  :grrrr....: 

Bei BC war ich ja noch voll motiviert, aber gerade will ich nur noch heulen  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und BM wieder nur 51% in Physio gekreuzt  :Traurig:  Das hat doch alles keinen Sinn hier  :Traurig:

----------


## wandschrank2

welches themengebiet?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich kreuze nicht nach Themengebiet sondern die ganze Physiologie eines Examens..alles zum Musemelken..

----------


## wandschrank2

achsoo ok

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also hier mein Angebot:
Hab ne Dachterasse mit viel sonne und nen kleinen Pool. Ich baue dort sehr erfolgreich wohlschmeckendes Gemse an und kann auch gut kochen. Ich plane dick is urban gardening einzusteigen und dazu ein Erlebnis-Restaurant zuerffnen. Wenn ihr also auch keine Lust mehr hab, ich suche noch Subunternehmer und Franchise Partner

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich geh erstmal ne Taschentuch-Packung verheulen und schlafen. Beschissenes Ende eines Lerntages  :Heul:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

gibt es lerntage die anders enden :Nixweiss: #

Aber ehrlich gesagt, trstet es mich, dass es bei euch nicht besser luft. Ich geh auch pennen, schei* aufs wiederholen

----------


## wandschrank2

oh leute, das ist doch normal am anfang  :Smilie:  einfach positiv bleiben und weiter machen! ich spiel bis dato den cheerleader!  :Big Grin: 

ich hab heut ein nummernschidl gesehen auf dem SH stand. und mein erster gedanke war: wieso benutzt man eine thiolgruppe als kennzeichen, was frn freak. naja. der freak war dann wohl nicht der autobesitzer  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich bin eigentlich ein ziemlich positiver Mensch. Aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr.

----------


## flopun

> bei mir mindestens 6 wochen noch wg mndlich danach.. hast du vorher?


Sozusagen haha 
Mndlich im Winter geholt und schriftlich einer der glcklichen die das erste mal keine gleitklausel erleben durften mit 59,0%  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ach Mensch..du warst ja Teil der "Schei IMPP, lasst sie uns verklagen"-Gruppe  :Grinnnss!:  Wohl doch noch zur Besinnung gekommen und eingesehen, dass einfach nochmal Physikum schreiben sinnvoller ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ich denke auch, dass es noch besser wird. Fllt mir auch schwer, aber nicht entmutigen lassen! 
"Einfach" stumpf weitermachen. 
 Und hey, wir haben unseren personal Cheerleader hier...  :Top:

----------


## flopun

Ich hatte dann noch fragen eingereicht und dann war mir alles andere zu viel aufwand bzw. Nervensache!
Und am meisten wollte ich nicht den baldigen Antritt verlieren! 

Vielleicht gibts ja diesmal eine gleitklausel... :Grinnnss!:  wobei ich hoffe dass ich ohne ihr auskomme!


Ich muss auch sagen falls sich wer der Frage medi/Endspurts stellt....

Die Medis lesen sich nach kreuzerfahrung deutlich besser als zum Einstieg!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> dann war mir alles andere zu viel aufwand bzw. Nervensache!


Das glaub ich.

Was mich an ML gerade sehr rgert, dass in Physio weder Blut noch Immunsystem abgehandelt wird.  :Nixweiss:  Oder ist das nach der 4. Auflage schon anders?

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab in Physio die 4. Auflage und da ist es auch nicht bei. Hab es teilweise mit den BC-Skripten gemacht, wobei da ja Immunsystem einfach nur furchtbar ist  :Keks:  Also musste dafr doch nochmal ein Buch her.

----------


## flopun

Ist in der bc-Auflage dabei! 
Was ich auch noch empfehlen kann fr richtig wenig zeit sind die Elsevier lernkarten! Sind gar nicht mal so undetailreich(3-400karte pro fach)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ab wann werden die Anatomie Ergebnisse eigentlich ertrglich?? Sogar das was ich gelernt hab Kreuze ich falsch  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich hab in Physio die 4. Auflage und da ist es auch nicht bei. Hab es teilweise mit den BC-Skripten gemacht, wobei da ja Immunsystem einfach nur furchtbar ist  Also musste dafr doch nochmal ein Buch her.


Hab jetzt Prof. V's Vorlesung hochgekramt, da steht alles drin..

----------


## Andreas

> Ich hab in Physio die 4. Auflage und da ist es auch nicht bei. Hab es teilweise mit den BC-Skripten gemacht, wobei da ja Immunsystem einfach nur furchtbar ist  Also musste dafr doch nochmal ein Buch her.


Eine recht gute und kompakte Darstellung bietet der Taschenatlas Physiologie (Silbernagl). In der 7. Auflage wren das die Seiten 94-99. Auf den wenigen Seiten ist alles notwendige erklrt.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, bist du hier in Magdeburg?
Dazu passend wren dann in deinem speziellen Falle die Vorlesungsfolien von Prof. Fischer zur Immunologie aus dem Sommersemester. Sofern er an der Reihenfolge nichts gendert hat, wre das Foliensammlung Nr. 1, Seite 4 (berschrift: Angeborenes Immunsystem - bersicht). 

Diese wenigen Seiten aus dem Taschenatlas und die Folien von Prof. Fischer haben fr mich gereicht, um alle Fragen zum Immunsystem ausreichend beantworten zu knnen.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Hab jetzt Prof. V's Vorlesung hochgekramt, da steht alles drin..


"Prof. V" ? Bist du auch in Erlangen :O ? (Physio Prof)

----------


## Jemine

Nee, ein anderer Prof. V. 
Uh, muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die Folien noch irgendwo finde und dann das PW noch dazu... Hmpf.
Frohes Schaffen an alle.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die Vorlesungsfolien hat jemand auf Facebook hochgeladen. Passwort muesste dort auch stehen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wirklich VL Folien auf facebook? wieso lernen studenten eigentlich nicht dazu?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Wirklich VL Folien auf facebook? wieso lernen studenten eigentlich nicht dazu?


1. Was ist daran so verkehrt ?
2. Wir haben Vorlesungsfolien in unserer Dropbox, damit du, wenn du zB im 3. bist schon frs 4 was machen kannst, die aber nicht die ganze Zeit online sind.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Auf Seite 27 Sind im ml Anatomie 3 auch Frage und Antwort vertauscht und die Frage is falsch gestellt

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> 1. Was ist daran so verkehrt ?
> 2. Wir haben Vorlesungsfolien in unserer Dropbox, damit du, wenn du zB im 3. bist schon frs 4 was machen kannst, die aber nicht die ganze Zeit online sind.


Das Stichwort drfte Urheberrecht sein, oder hast du vom Dozenten das OK die Daten bei Dropbox zu lagern? Und falls die Vortrge Bilder mit Copyright enthalten das OK des Inhabers?

----------


## Andreas

> Nee, ein anderer Prof. V. 
> Uh, muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die Folien noch irgendwo finde und dann das PW noch dazu... Hmpf.
> Frohes Schaffen an alle.


Sie sind nicht passwortgeschtzt und mssten noch immer im Moodle stehen, unter Biochemie Seminar bzw. Vorlesung, da es sich um das Material des Sommersemesters handelt.

In der Regel sind sie dort bis Ende August oder sogar September zu finden, sofern sich daran nichts gendert hat.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die von Prof. V sind passwortgeschtzt. Die von Prof. F nicht, das stimmt.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Das Stichwort drfte Urheberrecht sein, oder hast du vom Dozenten das OK die Daten bei Dropbox zu lagern? Und falls die Vortrge Bilder mit Copyright enthalten das OK des Inhabers?


Das ist nicht meine Dropbox, also ist das auch nicht mein Problem, falls es eins werden sollte.  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

Dieser Moment, wenn in den Protokollen zu deinem Anatomieprfer steht, dass das Lesen der Protokolle sinnlos ist, weil der Prfer zu viel wei, als dass er sich wiederholen wrde...  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

:Keks:  sind biochemie und physio denn gut?

----------


## Jemine

Leudeeee, mir steigt die Hitze zu Kopf  ::-dance:  *shoopshooobeeedooo*

----------


## flopun

> Dieser Moment, wenn in den Protokollen zu deinem Anatomieprfer steht, dass das Lesen der Protokolle sinnlos ist, weil der Prfer zu viel wei, als dass er sich wiederholen wrde...


An welcher Uni bist du denn?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Schon mal aufgefallen wie sauber die Wohnungen zur Prfungszeit immer sind:O

Im Moment: Wohnbereich steril. Wer will kann den Raum fr OPs mieten  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

da ich in der bib lerne hlt sich die sauberkeit meiner wohnung in grenzen. Dafr knnte mein Khlschrank, der eines Top Models sein  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> da ich in der bib lerne hlt sich die sauberkeit meiner wohnung in grenzen. Dafr knnte mein Khlschrank, der eines Top Models sein


same here..

----------


## wandschrank2

wie lief euer lerntag heute denn?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Neuroana noch fragen?

----------


## nevermind923

Tierisch viel gekreuzt, antworte jetzt auf alle Fragen nur, wenn es MC- Antworten gibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

ICH TRETE MIT EUCH AN.

BIOCHEMIE PUNKTLANDUNG.

Ich bin scheinfrei :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Die verdammte Klausur war schwerer wie die letzte Woche

----------


## Jemine

Jaaaaaaaa, GEILO!!!!! Glckwunsch! Hammergeiles Gefhl,  oder  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Jaaaaaaaa, GEILO!!!!! Glckwunsch! Hammergeiles Gefhl,  oder


Geiler geht es nicht mehr

----------


## Jemine

Vielleicht ist es mit bestandenem Physikum noch ein Fnkchen geiler, aber das werden wir ja demnchst alle herausfinden.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Vielleicht ist es mit bestandenem Physikum noch ein Fnkchen geiler, aber das werden wir ja demnchst alle herausfinden.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## wandschrank2

:Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, das "schlechte" daran ist, dass du mit uns antreten musst  :Big Grin: 

Hab mal was anzumerken. Im BC Skript 6 Auflage steht: "(...) nimmt die Substratkonzentration auf der x-Achse im negativen Bereich von rechts nach links (...) zu." [im Lineweaver-Burk-Diagramm].

Wenn ich aber bei 1/[S] mein [S], also die Substratkonzentration grer mache, wird der Bruch zwangslufig kleiner und ich komme damit nher an die 0 ran. 

Jetzt die Frage: Ist das nicht egal, dass da ein "-" davor ist ?. Msste es nicht "von links nach rechts" heien ? :O

----------


## Matzexc1

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch, das "schlechte" daran ist, dass du mit uns antreten musst


^^.  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Msste es nicht "von links nach rechts" heien ? :O


Hab das Skript nicht da, aber eigtl schon..

@Matze BM JA! Geil, glckwunsch!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch Matze!!!

Viel Glck euch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Glchwunsch, dann musst du jetzt ja richtig rein hauen  :Top: 

Ich hab ein Tief. Tief ist gar kein Ausdruck mehr, meine Motivation ist quasi am erdmittelpunkt angekommen  :grrrr....:

----------


## wandschrank2

wie kreuzt du denn?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hallo Leidensgenossen, ich gesell mich mal zu euch. Irgendwie trstlich zu sehen, dass es uns allen mehr oder weniger gleich geht...  :keule:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Hoi,

ich schreibe hier zwar eigentlich nicht mit, lese aber ganz gerne mal mit um zu sehen, dass auch andere so ihre Schwierigkeiten haben... sonst werd ich nmlich wahnsinnig hier -.-
Ist da denn noch Hoffnung, wenn man in keinem Fach so richtig ber die 60 kommt? Grauenhaft, Physik hab ich ja komplett unter den Tisch gekehrt, aber selbst in Physio, Chemie, BC, die ich alle so fleig durchgeackert habe komme ich kaum ber 55  :Frown:  Ich bin kurz davor meine Anmeldung zurckzuziehen  :Frown:

----------


## Jemine

Du hast doch noch ein paar Wochen! Ruhig Blut, noch ist es zu frh, um Panik zu schieben  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Hoi,
> 
> ich schreibe hier zwar eigentlich nicht mit, lese aber ganz gerne mal mit um zu sehen, dass auch andere so ihre Schwierigkeiten haben... sonst werd ich nmlich wahnsinnig hier -.-
> Ist da denn noch Hoffnung, wenn man in keinem Fach so richtig ber die 60 kommt? Grauenhaft, Physik hab ich ja komplett unter den Tisch gekehrt, aber selbst in Physio, Chemie, BC, die ich alle so fleig durchgeackert habe komme ich kaum ber 55  Ich bin kurz davor meine Anmeldung zurckzuziehen



Hei du !. Mir geht es annhernd genauso, bis auf Physik und Chemie, meine beiden strksten (>90).

Ich kreuze auch in Ana/BC 50% und komme nicht vorran. Aber ich mach jetzt einfach den MediLearn Plan durch.

Was kann denn schon schlimmes passieren, auer das man duchfllt. Ich finde man hat genug Versuche.

Und im Zweifel kennst du dann die ganze "Prozedur" schon. Also auf jeden Fall einfach antreten, wenn du Scheinfrei bist  :Smilie: 
Kann nur Besser werden "!

Gre aus Erlangen  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dann hast du aber schon fundierte Grundkenntnisse, oder? Ich war zwar nie wirklich schlecht in Physik, aber kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, wie man mit dem einen Tag Physik, den der Lernplan vorsieht, zu nem gescheiten Prozentsatz kommen soll  :Nixweiss: 
Mein Highscore liegt bei 55%, wobei ich meistens eher zu kmpfen hab, dass ich die 40% knacke... :Wand:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Chemie und Physik Oberstufe bis zum Abi und immer 15P  :Big Grin: 
Macht mir halt Spa und Facharbeit auch noch da drin also ja "Grundkenntnisse" :P

----------


## Agrobacterium

Na dann...muss ich mich ja nicht ganz so hohl fhlen  :Top:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Hahaha,
danke fr die lieben Aufmunterungen! Klar, es ist noch Zeit, aber langsam kommt (mal wieder, wie immer...) das Gefhl "httest du doch mal whrend den Semestern...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): "
Mal schauen. Mache mir eigentlich sogar am meisten Sorgen, in der mndlichen dann vor den Prfern zu stehen und nix zu knnen auer wahlloses Worterkennen. Zusammenhnge = 0  :Blush: 
PS: dass man ein Chemiecrack sein kann, okay... aber 90% in Physik, Instinct??? Das ist ja unmenschlich, gib zu, du kommst vom Mars...  :Beamen: 

 :Wand:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Das Gefhl kenn ich irgendwoher, obwohl ich im Semester wirklich nichts nebenbei htte machen knnen. Mein Horror gilt auch eher der mndlichen, weil sich das im Medilearnheft zwar immer alles total logisch liest, aber das selbst so zu reproduzieren (von strukturiertem Vortrag mal ganz abgesehen) kann ich mir momentan nicht so vorstellen. Und klar, es ist noch Zeit...aber ich hab ja grad Mhe hinter dem Lernplan herzukommen ohne zu groe berhnge zu kriegen, da ist nicht viel mit wiederholen oder vertiefen...wann soll ich das bereits gelernte Zeug denn festigen? (V.a. was die Zusammenhnge angeht...beim Kreuzen wiederholt man ja auch nur punktuelle Fakten).

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Finde Physik am aller einfachsten. Weil man da nur paar Formeln knnen muss und sich ab und zu noch im Periodensystem auskennen sollte (das trifft fr Chemie auch zu).

Kleiner Tipp: Du schaust dir die Ergebnisse an und guckst auf die Einheiten. Wenn du nun die Einheiten in der Angabe anguckst, kannst du manchmal sehen was du machen musst  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja klar, wenn man richtig drin ist in Physik ist das alles halb so wild, damals fr den Schein wars ja auch ok und da musste man mehr knnen. Aber wenn man sich nicht richtig reinvertieft, muss man Glck haben, wenn eine Formel genauso drankommt, wie man sie (vielleicht, zufllig) im Kopf hat.

Aber super Tipp mit den Einheiten, muss ich mal probieren. Danke!

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ja, whrend dem Semester war tatschlich wenig Zeit. Und mir geht es hnlich, wiederholen ist kaum drin, weil ich fr ein Skript schon die meiste Zeit des Tages einplanen muss, und mein Lernplan endet ziemlich genau direkt vorm Physikum... gerade Biochemie is da wirklich ein Hindernis, die Stoffwechselwege bleiben einfach nicht hngen!

Und den Tipp mit den Einheiten der Lsungen kenne ich zwar schon, der ist aber immer wieder super (und fr Leute wie mich, die kaum eine Formel behalten, fast die einzige Mglichkeit zum Punkte machen). Viele Aufgaben sind dafr leider aber auch zu tricky gestellt... ach man  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mhm, geht mir ganz hnlich mit Biochemie. Ich kreuze da auch immer nur knapp 55%, habe es zwar noch im Lernplan vor mir, aber mein letzter Schein war Biochemie, von daher sollte ich es doch eigentlich bereits perfekt draufhaben *hm* Mein persnlicher Feind sind brigens die Coenzyme. Wer hat die blo er- bzw. gefunden...

----------


## wandschrank2

darum kreuzenkreuzenkreuzen, vor allem BC wird einfahc immer das gleiche gefragt. das ist das ,,groe fach'' mit der grten wiederholquote, es gibt immer gleiche fragenschemata, z.B. was entsthet im citratzyklus-teilschritt, in einem examen wird dann nach fumarat gefragt, im nchsten nach succinat, im nchsten nach malat etc. BC hat daher erstaunlicherweise auch echt viele grne ampel-fragen, also nur mut ;)

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wenn ich dazu noch die Zeit finde...ich kreuz immer so, wies im Medilearn Plan steht, aber darber hinaus werde ich kaum schaffen, mehr zu kreuzen...ich hoffe nur, das reicht...

Im Moment verzweifel ich erstmal am sch.... Bewegungsapparat. 6 Uhr durch und ich bin grad mal bei Oberarmmuskulatur!!

----------


## wandschrank2

ja aber bewegungsapparat ist auch echt das schwerste find ich, im semester selbst  fand ichs ganz gut, aber die impp-fragen sind dazu schon sehr detailliert

----------


## Monsunfisch

:Oh nee...:  Ihr macht mir Angst, habe Anatomie noch so garnicht gekreuzt oder gelernt, und BWA war bei mir ohnehin mehr so nen Pokerspiel damals...

Coenzyme sind brigens auch bei mir die grten Hasskandidaten- ich rate einfach munter. Blder Mist.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich habs bewusst mit Biochemie vertauscht im Lernplan, weil Biochemie "kann ich ja" *hh* Aber nachdem ich gemerkt hab, dass im schriftlichen echt wenig davon drankommt, insbesondere von dem Extremittenmist, wrd ich mir ja kein Bein deswegen ausreien, blo: im mndlichen muss ich es ja trotzdem knnen und ich bezweifle, dass mir neben meinen Biochemiedefiziten die Zeit zwischen schriftlich und mndlich reicht, um auch das noch komplett aufzuarbeiten...darum der (bertriebene) Eifer...

----------


## mathematicus

Ich wrde jetzt auch lieber kreuzen, hab zur Zeit richtig Angst vor der mndlichen Prfung  :Big Grin: -.-

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

meine besten sind Histo und Bio immer gute 80% In BC hab ich das gefhl ich kenn die fragen mittlerweile Auswendig

----------


## Jemine

Ich habe bis jetzt viiiiiiiiiiiiel zu wenig gekreuzt  :grrrr....:  Kaum dazu gekommen, gnar!
Aber Anatomie, den ollen ekelhaften Zeitfreser hab ich durch (zumindest den ersten Durchgang), also hoffe ich, dass es ab jetzt besser wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Anatomie  :Love: 
Dank des Neuroana-Testates vor 2 Wochen ging das mit den 2 ZNS-Skripten gestern ganz schnell. Heute durch Embryologie gekmpft ( :kotzen: ). Luft. 
Und gerade auch nochmal Physio gekreuzt. 72%.. *schnauf* Es besteht noch Hoffnung...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wie wie Biochemie muss man denn da etwa kreuzen, bis ein "Lerneffekt" eintritt? Reichen da die 12 Examen aus dem ML-Plan oder muss ich exzessiv Extrasessions mit nur Biochemie einlegen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

jo die reichen, einfach die ml hefte gut lernen, dann kreuzt man in bc gut, weil so gut wie nie abgefahrenes gefragt wird. und immer wenn in einer ,,exotischen" frage ,,transkriptionsfaktor" als antwortmglichkeit vorkommt, ist das fast immer die richtige  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

So, mal sehen, ob man sich Psycho auch in einem Tag reinzwirbeln kann  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Mein Dad (OStR) heute so: "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl" ...  :Big Grin: 

Tja es scheint die Sonne und ich muss DNA lernen. Vielleicht ist da was dran ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich lach mich platt...genau den Spruch hab ich vor 5 min. auch gehrt von jemandem, der bei dem Wetter faul auf dem Balkon abgammeln kann...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

weil es auch einfach stimmt ^^

is einfach eine Hassliebe dieses Studium.  :Smilie:

----------


## nie

> Ich lach mich platt...genau den Spruch hab ich vor 5 min. auch gehrt von jemandem, der bei dem Wetter faul auf dem Balkon abgammeln kann...


ich sag nur Mitbewohner, die schon fertig mit studieren sind  :peng: 
Immerhin war ich heute dank Einsatzflaute auf der Arbeit fast produktiver als an manchen Tagen zuhause.

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ach ihr lieben, immer wieder gut hier reinzuschauen  :Big Grin:  die Berufswahl war ja echt... bescheiden, zumindest denke ich heute so darber hehe  :Big Grin: 
Also ich hab ja BC durch in den Medi learns aber so richtig kreuz ich da nich die Welt- was mach ich da falsch?

Bio+Psycho laufen ja ganz nett, aber damit kann ich dann eigentlich keine Punkte machen, weil ich meine Kotzfcher ausgleichen muss -.-

Weil die ja Coenzyme so oft fragen- NAD bei katabol, NADP anabol? Und FAD, FMN, Liponsure und die anderen Triebtter? Was merkt man sich zu denen, wo kommen die vor?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Boa bei dem Gedanken an die mndliche bekomm ich echt Angst...ich hoffe so sehr, dass ich nicht gleich am Anfang sondern eher in der Mitte dran bin..

----------


## wandschrank2

ich bin 100 % am ersten tag dran  :Keks:

----------


## mathematicus

> Boa bei dem Gedanken an die mndliche bekomm ich echt Angst...ich hoffe so sehr, dass ich nicht gleich am Anfang sondern eher in der Mitte dran bin..


Hatte ich auch gehofft, shit didn't work out  :Big Grin:  Aber solange man nicht in jedem Fach Horrorprfer hat, geht es hoffentlich irgendwie...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

*seufz* Ich muss ne Lsung fr Anatomie finden..heute zwar freier Tag, hab aber trotzdem mal ins Hals-Skript reingelesen..und..das is ja furchtbar..Embryo und ZNS waren ganz gut, aber die "richtige" Anatomie geht ja mal gar nich mit den ML-Skripten. o.O Da brauch ich meine Duale Reihe..

----------


## Jemine

> [...] die "richtige" Anatomie geht ja mal gar nich mit den ML-Skripten. o.O Da brauch ich meine Duale Reihe..


 :Meine Meinung: 

Aber einfach, weil es so unfassbar komprimiert ist und da so viele Fakten aneinander gereiht sind. Mit Atlas und Buch daneben geht es aber das dauert... *puh* Aber es werden ja echt megaoft gewisse Dinge von verschiedenen Seiten her abgefragt. Immerhin...

An die Mndliche denke ich noch gar nicht  ::-oopss:  Die gibt's noch nicht *verdrng* Nee, eigentlich Verleugnung, oder?  :Keks:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das Problem ist einfach, dass das lernen fr die schriftliche und die mndliche ein ganz anderes ist...Wo ich beim schritlichen nur Fakten "erkennen" und das richtige Kreuzchen setzen muss, muss ich im mndlichen diese ganzen Fakten selber prsentieren...das wird hart..

----------


## Jemine

Jup, erzhlen, erzhlen ben ben ben und so. Argh... Ich wollte doch noch nicht an die Mndliche denken.

----------


## wandschrank2

das wird schon, ich merk jetzt auch, dass man doch mehr erzhlen kann, als man dachte, auch in anatomie. letztens hab ich iwo aciclovir gelesen und mein erster gedanke war ah, wird durch  virale thyminkinase monophosphoryliert und so weiter... aber  so wenig ist das fidn ich nmlich auch gar nicht, was im ML steht, so details wie die innervation des m.digastricus stehen ja zb auch drin. nur zb die spatien sind da nicht dargestellt, auer dem spatium lateropharyngeum  :Big Grin:  also das wird schon.

----------


## Jemine

Das Spatium lateropharyngeum ist halt das Non Plus Ultra Spatium unter den Spatien...

----------


## nie

> Boa bei dem Gedanken an die mndliche bekomm ich echt Angst...ich hoffe so sehr, dass ich nicht gleich am Anfang sondern eher in der Mitte dran bin..






> ich bin 100 % am ersten tag dran


ich nehm euch den frhen Termin gerne ab. muss ja "nur" mndliche machen und will's einfach nur noch hinter mich bringen. Hoffe wirklich drauf, dass ich am allerersten Tag geprft werde. 
Im Moment blicke ich dem ganze auch noch recht entspannt entgegen. Vielleicht weil der Super-Gau bei mir schon eingetreten ist. Mal sehen, wie lang das noch anhlt. Muss auch schon wieder Vollzeit arbeiten wenn die Prfungen anfang und hoffe, dass es mich ein bisschen davon abhlt, Panik zu schieben...

----------


## wandschrank2

wenn ich als makrothema duodenum bekomme, muss ich mich echt zurckhalten, nicht an die decke zu springen vor freude, weil dann die komplette runde einfach mal ein traum wr, verdauung/MDT ist in jedem fach am besten find ich. nur auf ein schnittbild, vor allem vom hirn, hab ich nicht sooo lust :/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das Herz wr perfekt..

----------


## wandschrank2

jemine hats mit psycho gut geklappt?

----------


## Jemine

In den letzten Zgen... *schnauf*

----------


## wandschrank2

ich fands richtig cool wie sich der balken bei examen online immer weiter gefllt hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Bei mediscript gibt's keinen Balken... Ich will auch so'ne positive Verstrkung haben...

----------


## wandschrank2

pos. verstrkung, da hat jemand psycho gelernt ;D

----------


## Agrobacterium

Jetzt hab ich auf beruhigende Worte gehofft, weil ich heute (Untere Extremitt) wieder ne Attacke von unfassbarem Schiss vor der mndlichen gekriegt hab (was wenn ich FUSSMUSKULATUR krieg???) und les hier so "aufmunternde" Worte :P 
Und zu allem bel auch noch einen Tag hinterm Plan *hmpf*

----------


## Overshoot

ein prof von uns meinte mal wenn er fumuskeln fragt und man das kann fragt er auch nichts anderes mehr, weil wenn man fumuskeln lernt hat man auch alles andere gelernt  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Das is wohl wahr  :Big Grin:  Vielleicht hat es ja auch einen Hintergrund, dass die bei ML so ganz dezent umgangen wurden...? :P

----------


## Andreas

@Overshoot: kommt es bei euch vor, dass manchmal nur zu einem Thema gefragt wird?

In Magdeburg ist es so, dass Anatomie aus der mndlichen Prfung selbst sowie einem praktischen Anteil am Vortrag besteht.
Am Vortag gilt es ein oder zwei histologische Prparate zu erkennen, zu zeichnen und zu beschriften sowie ein Schema oder Bild zur Embryologie zu beschriften sowie ein oder zwei Fragen dazu zu beantworten.
Die Leistung des Vortages zhlt dabei 40% (30% Histologie, 10% Embryologie), die der mndlichen Prfung am eigentlichen Prfungstag 60%.

In der eigentlichen mndlichen Prfung kommt dann - zeitlich gesehen - 5 Minuten Bewegungsapparat, 5 Minuten Innere Organe und 5 Minuten Neuroanatomie. Grundstzlich gilt bei der Bewertung gleiche Gewichtung, also jeweils jedes Thema 20%.

Kann man also zu einem einzelnen Thema eines der Themengebiete berhaupt nichts sagen, kann man das immernoch mit den anderen Bereich ausgleichen.
Fumuskeln wren in dem Falle dann Bewegungsapparat. Wrde man dazu gar nichts sagen knnen, fehlten einem also 20% der Gesamtleistung, womit prinzipiell noch immer eine 2- / 3+ mglich wre.


Die genannten Zahlenwerte knnen bei einzelnen Prfern leicht abweichen, sollen aber nach Mglichkeit einheitlich durch die Prfer angewandt werden.

Daher die Frage, ob ihr ggf. auch nur ein einzelnes Thema gefragt werdet oder ob auch eine Art feste Aufteilung der Themen besteht, sodass vereinzelt fehlendes Faktenwissen nicht automatisch zum Nichtbestehen im Fach fhrt.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich glaub bei uns gibts je nach Prfer eine Struktur oder eben nicht, ich glaub die meisten fragen einfach "wild drauf los" und schauen, was der Prfling so draus macht. Fair und nett wre es, falls ein Thema nicht so gut luft, erstmal auf was anderes auszuweichen, was auch einige wohl machen, aber eben nicht alle.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> ein Schema oder Bild zur Embryologie zu beschriften sowie ein oder zwei Fragen dazu zu beantworten.


Ja und den Mist knnten sie sich echt sparen. -.-

----------


## mathematicus

Bei uns ist das prferabhngig, manche fragen nur Makro/Mikro, einige noch Neuro, Embryo die wenigsten. Hab in Anatomie aber leider auch wen erwischt, der alle 4 Themen fragt, mal sehen, was das gibt  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also den scherzkeks der ml 5 geschrieben hat wrde ich gern treffen.... Wer soll das bitte an einem Tag schaffen?

----------


## Jemine

> Ja und den Mist knnten sie sich echt sparen. -.-


 :Meine Meinung: 


Welches ML 5 meinst du denn, Schmuggel?

(edit: blde Frage *patsch* ) hm ja, das ist doch sehr optimistisch konzipiert, dieses Heftchen *hust*

----------


## Jemine

Fr alle, die damit was anfangen knnen:  Eselsbrcken
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Meine Motivation versteckt sich heute sonstwo...ich mag nicht mehr :/

----------


## sun.flower

> ein prof von uns meinte mal wenn er fumuskeln fragt und man das kann fragt er auch nichts anderes mehr, weil wenn man fumuskeln lernt hat man auch alles andere gelernt


d.h. du lernst jetzt nur Fumuskeln  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Bei mir geht's mit der Motivation, die Aussicht auf Klinik ab Oktober hlt mich am Laufen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nur noch 3 Wochen..Panik...argh ich hasse das..

----------


## wandschrank2

kommt bei euch die ladung auch nchste woche montag?

----------


## nevermind923

ich hoffe mal, mich wrde die prferkombi wirklich interessieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

2 Wochen vorher haben die im Studiendekanat gesagt. Aber evtl stehts schon vorher im Moodle..

----------


## ][truba][

Wann ist dieses P eigentlich dieses Jahr? Man, wie weit das nach gerade mal zwei Jahren entfernt scheint! Werdet ihr auch bald sehen! Viel Erfolg weiterhin

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

am 19./20.08. ... *grusel*

----------


## ][truba][

Oh, direkt die Woche nach meinem Geburtstag. Istn gutes Zeichen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Gibts bei dir eigentlich auch schlechte Zeichen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@jemine: bewegungs apparat

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Argh verdammt nochmal ich muss mich echt von der Auenwelt abschotten, wenn ich am Kreuzen bin.  :Wand:  Ein Anruf, eine Nachricht und die ohnehin sprlich vorhandene Konzentration ist futsch.  :Wand:

----------


## Spezialist

Liebe Mitleidenden,

htte mal folgende Frage an euch: Wie merkt man sich in der MolBio die ganzen Hemmstoffe, und wo sie angreifen bzw. was sie wie inhibieren? Gibt es da einen Merkspruch oder sowas? Das ist nmlich zum  :Wand:  !

----------


## Andreas

> Liebe Mitleidenden,
> 
> htte mal folgende Frage an euch: Wie merkt man sich in der MolBio die ganzen Hemmstoffe, und wo sie angreifen bzw. was sie wie inhibieren? Gibt es da einen Merkspruch oder sowas? Das ist nmlich zum  !


Von welchen Hemmstoffen ist in dem Fall die Rede?

Die Inhibitoren in den Stoffwechselwegen?

----------


## Overshoot

oder medikamente ? purinstoffwechsel z.b. oder so ?

ich hasse psycho/soz soo sehr  :Mad: 

diese ganzen langen texte bei den fragen, einfach nur geschwafel und so eine pseudo wissenschaft.. knnte man alles deutlich krzer fassen- und am besten so kompliziert formulieren wie mglich damit mehrere antworten mglich sein knnten- wrde lieber 110 fragen anatomie und 90 biochemie haben als eine einzige psycho..

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hast du schonmal mit Pflegetheorien zu tun gehabt? Das find ich noch tausendmal konstruierter und wirrer. Froh, dass ich das los bin!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

und ein neuer lerntag beginnt! frohes schaffen!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> und ein neuer lerntag beginnt! frohes schaffen!


Um 5:00 Uhr in der Frh ? Starke Motivation  :Smilie:  !

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hast du schonmal mit Pflegetheorien zu tun gehabt? Das find ich noch tausendmal konstruierter und wirrer. Froh, dass ich das los bin!


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Juchli,Orem und der Rest

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Um 5:00 Uhr in der Frh ? Starke Motivation  !


Wie kommst du auf 5 Uhr?

----------


## Monsunfisch

6 Uhr ist genauso unmenschlich!
(Korrigiere, das Forum ist bei mir noch auch Winterzeit?! Also 7? Naja, auch nicht normal  :Big Grin: )

Ich hab brigens auch gestern Bio gehabt und hnge mir jetzt einfach die Hemmstoffe ber die Sple, vielleicht bringt das was...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch (hoffe die ist jetzt nicht all zu dumm ^^):

Im Mai hab ich BC geschrieben, Hauptthema war Lipide und Signalkaskaden. Hab 4 Wochen dafr gelernt, auch die entsprechenden Themen in Thieme Examen online gekreuzt, wirklich gut und ausfhrlich gelernt und dann 87% (glaube ich waren es) geschrieben/gekreuzt.

Soweit so gut, mein Problem ist nur, dass ich die letzten beiden Tage beim BC wiederholen gemerkt habe, dass vielleicht nur 10% hngen geblieben ist, OBWOHL ich echt gut gelernt hatte und nicht so auf die schnelle wie bei meinen Prp-Testaten ...

Gehts euch da genauso, des ist ja abartig :O

----------


## Agrobacterium

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...manchmal les ich in ML sogar Dinge, die ich selber schonmal irgendwann mit Textmarker markiert hab whrend dem Semester und knnt schwren, ich hab noch nie was davon gehrt...grausam, oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Wie kommst du auf 5 Uhr?


Weil du laut Forum um Punkt 5 Uhr deinen Beitrag gepostet hast  :Smilie:  Aber stimmt, mit der Uhr is was nicht in Ordnung ;)

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...manchmal les ich in ML sogar Dinge, die ich selber schonmal irgendwann mit Textmarker markiert hab whrend dem Semester und knnt schwren, ich hab noch nie was davon gehrt...grausam, oder?


Nicht nur grausam, sondern echt beschissen  :Frown:  als htte man des nie gelernt ... ^^

----------


## Agrobacterium

Sagt mal, Leute, wie klappt das bei euch eigentlich so mit dem "abendlichen Wiederholen"? Ich kriegs irgendwie nicht richtig hin, hab in der ganzen Zeit jetzt gerade mal klgliche 2 Skripte wiederholt. Mehr als ein Kapitel lesen schaffe ich kaum, wenn ich mit lernen fertig bin. Befrchte allerdings, dass das nicht reicht, es sind ja noch 3 Wochen und dann sind die Physio-Themen, mit denen ich angefangen hab, ja schon 5-6 Wochen her! Gut, in der letzten Woche ist ja nochmal Wdh angesagt, aber wie effektiv das mit 3-4 Skripten pro Tag und noch kreuzen ist, kann ich mir fast schon denken... :/

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Sagt mal, Leute, wie klappt das bei euch eigentlich so mit dem "abendlichen Wiederholen"? Ich kriegs irgendwie nicht richtig hin, hab in der ganzen Zeit jetzt gerade mal klgliche 2 Skripte wiederholt. Mehr als ein Kapitel lesen schaffe ich kaum, wenn ich mit lernen fertig bin. Befrchte allerdings, dass das nicht reicht, es sind ja noch 3 Wochen und dann sind die Physio-Themen, mit denen ich angefangen hab, ja schon 5-6 Wochen her! Gut, in der letzten Woche ist ja nochmal Wdh angesagt, aber wie effektiv das mit 3-4 Skripten pro Tag und noch kreuzen ist, kann ich mir fast schon denken... :/



Heeei hab auch nur 2 geschafft bis jetzt und mein Lernplan is eh ohne die letzte Woche wiederholen ... Des kann was werden ...

Brauche fr 1 Skript meist bis 15/16 Uhr (8 Beginn mit 1h Mittagspause). Und danach kreuzen. Dann isses meist 18/19 Uhr und keine Lust mehr zu wiederholen .... ;)

Also mach dir nix draus  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Bei mir isses so, ich fang meistens erst um die Zeit rum an, weil ich morgens eh nicht lernen kann und mach dann lieber bis um 11 abends und schlaf morgens lnger. Mit Mittagessen um 3 und Abendessen werd ich meistens so um 9-10 fertig, aber danach waren meine Kreuzergebnisse so miserabel mangels Konzentration und Bock, dass ich das (und das Wiederholen) jetzt auf den Vormittag des nchsten Tages vertagt hab. Seitdem sind die Kreuzergebnisse besser, aber mehr als ein Kapitel pro Tag wiederholen schaffe ich wie gesagt nicht, weil dazu zu lange brauche, wenn ich wirklich aufmerksam lese...

Ach ja...dieser Moment, wenn man an seinem Schreibtisch ber Anatomie brtet und mitbekommt, wie sich die Nachbarn unten im Hof unterhalten, wo sie bermorgen in Urlaub hinfliegen... :Heul:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Meine Freundin hat auch Urlaub und ist gestern fr 8 Tage nach Bulgarien mit Kolleginnen. Super ey ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

heute ist ein doofer tag -.- kann mir mal jemand in den gluteus maximus treten -.-

----------


## Monsunfisch

Neee viel zu anstrengend, nachher hol ich mir noch nen Muskelbndelriss dabei...

Ich hab brigens auch das Gefhl, dass Wiederholen kaum drin ist. Selbst wenn, dann kommt mir das meiste wieder so unbekannt vor, dass ich mich frage, ob ich nicht dauerhaft nur mit Ultrakurzzeitgedchtnis durch Leben gehe...

----------


## Jemine

*whooopwhooop* In Anatomie endlich mal die 60%-Marke geknackt.  ::-dance: 
Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch anatomische Hoffnung bei mir...

----------


## wandschrank2

was hab ich gesagt?!  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

Betet mal alle 'ne Runde fr mich, danke schonmal!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andreas

> *whooopwhooop* In Anatomie endlich mal die 60%-Marke geknackt. 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch anatomische Hoffnung bei mir...


Noch bestehen im brigen auch gute Chancen im Prpkeller absolut ruhig arbeiten zu knnen. Der groe Ansturm geht erst so gegen Mitte August los.

Derzeit sind recht wenige Leute da, die Leichname frei und die Modelle verfgbar.

----------


## epeline

Andreas, bist du auch grad im Physikumsfieber?

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Betet mal alle 'ne Runde fr mich, danke schonmal!


Morgen dein groer Tag?  :Keks:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Betet mal alle 'ne Runde fr mich, danke schonmal!


Aye! Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Andreas

> Andreas, bist du auch grad im Physikumsfieber?


Nein nicht mehr, das habe ich bereits hinter mir.

Allerdings verschlgt es mich u.a. in Vorbereitung auf Famulaturen gelegentlich in den Leichenkeller zur Anatomie Wiederholung.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

muss ich mir eigentlich gedanken machen, wenn ich ein Thema lerne, dass ein paar Stunden spter kreuze und reihenweise fehler machen di eim Examen 90% gewusst haben? das zieht mich total runter  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ich habe diese Ampel gar nicht, wie geht das ... ?

Finde die Einstellung nicht... hab nen VPN Uni Zugang  :Smilie:

----------


## Overshoot

finde sie auch nicht und hab schon berall geschaut, ebenfalls uni zugang vielleicht hats damit was zu tun^^

warum muss das impp immer so fragen stellen die man nur mit den ganz dicken lehrbchern beantworten kann ? letztes jahr in anatomie bei bauchpresse dass sich die plica vocalis schlieen komplett- berall geschaut, duale reihe, taschenbuch benninghoff, kurzlehrbuch anatomie, prometheus und sobotta.. aber nein das wird nur im groen benninghoff erwhnt bei einem 3 seiten langen abschnitt zur biomechanik des larynx.. aint nobody got time fo dat- fr eine 1 muss man halt schon spezielle fragen haben, aber dass dann die infos nur in solchen bchern vorhanden sind ist unfair. selbst wenn man die duale reihe durcharbeitet die 1000 seiten knnen einige fragen immer noch nicht beanwortet werden..

----------


## wandschrank2

nestin stand in keinem lehrbuch  :Big Grin:  berbiete mal DAS  :Big Grin:

----------


## nie

Es gibt ja das Gercht, dass es noch nie jemand geschafft hat, alle (!) Fragen zu beantworten und das IMPP immer irgendwas total abgespactes raushaut um zu verhindert, dass es tatschlich mal dazu kommt. Keine Ahnung was da dran ist (ist vermutlich auch nur so ne Urban Legend) aber wenn ich sehe, was die manchmal fr seltsames Zeug fragen, dann erscheint mit das doch sehr plausibel.
 ::-oopss:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich bewunder die leute mit 1,0 so sehr.. ich hab jemanden an der uni, der hatte eine 1,0 im schriftlichen und zwei wcohen spter bei den ,,schlimmsten'' prfern, die man haben konnte, auch eine 1,0.. bewundernswert

----------


## Jemine

Manche Fragen sind einfach so ultradmlich, dass ich die kaum ernst nehmen kann. Muss manchmal echt ber deren Kreativitt, vllig unntzes Wissen abzufragen, lachen. 
Aber nunja, Physikum muss irgendwie bestanden werden, also wieder ran an die Front  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

und ein weiterer Erfolgloser Lerntag wird heute  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> und ein weiterer Erfolgloser Lerntag wird heute


also ne, solche aussagen werd ich wohl nie verstehen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Jemine

Jup  :Meine Meinung: ... Selbstwirksamkeit und so  :hmmm...: 
Warum sollte der Lerntag *wieder* erfolglos sein?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also die Ampel hab ich auch noch noch gefunde., aber wenn man auf Kommentar klickt kommen rechts doch immer die Prozent Angaben....

Da gibt es echt fragen, die haben. Nur 9% "gewusst"

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Jup ... Selbstwirksamkeit und so 
> Warum sollte der Lerntag *wieder* erfolglos sein?


Alle Medi Learn BC Skripte durch und mich in den 7 Tagen kreuzen von 59% auf 61% hochgearbeitet. Einfach nur Schei*** ist das  :Smilie: 

Von daher erfolglos :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hab Anatomie auch besser gekreuzt, BEVOR ich alle Skripte durchhatte. Der Hchststand war nach Skript 3, danach gings wieder abwrts...

----------


## Breteken

Irgend'ne Ahnung wann die Einladungen frs schriftliche kommen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nchste Woche vermutlich..

----------


## Jemine

@ Instinct: Kenn ich auch, einfach nur frustrierend, da hast du recht. Ich hab mich auch nach manchen Skripten verschlechtert und raffe einfach nicht, warum  :Nixweiss:  Aber ich bemhe mich, mir nicht auch noch zustzlich einzureden, dass das alles nix bringt. 
Also pooooositiv denken  :Party: 

Wei jemand, was in der neusten Auflage der ML-Skripte in dem 3. Heft steht? Ich hab die 4. Auflage und da sind es nur 2 Skripte und ich frag mich halt, was dazu gekommen ist, dass es ein weiteres Heft gibt  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

In Psycho oder wo?

----------


## Jemine

Achso, ups, ich meine die Histo-Skripte.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Achso, die hab ich nicht..

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Nchste Woche vermutlich..


Per Einschreiben, korrekt ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

keine ahnung

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Die Ampel gibt's leider bei nem Uni Zugang nicht  :grrrr....:  nur wenn man sich nen Account kauft.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich hatte heute in ana 74% und bauchsitus steht heute erst an. Aber ich hab das Gefhl, dass es nur daran liegt, dass ich die fragen bzw. Die Bilder mittlerweile auswendig kennen.

Ich les dann nur noch: Bla, bla, bla Sensibilittsstrgung 1. und 2. Zehe. Und gucken sofort ob in den antworten n. Fibularis Prof. Oder extensoren vorkommen....  Ob das Sinn der Sache ist?

Wei eigentlich jemand, ab wann man sich fr den SMS service anmelden kann?

----------


## Joolz

Mach ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch oft so. Manchmal les ich die Frage gar nicht zuende wenn ich ein bestimmtes Stichwort les und schau gleich ob die Antwort die ich erwarte dabei steht. Stimmt dann normalerweise auch...
Im brigen hab ich allerdings langsam das Gefhl, dass die Sachen die ich am Anfang gelernt hab so langsam wieder hinten aus dem Kopf raus fallen weil ich mir so viel gar nicht merken kann...  :Keks:

----------


## Andreas

> Per Einschreiben, korrekt ?


Entweder per Einschreiben oder per sog. Postzustellungsurkunde. Das ist eine Zustellungsform, bei welcher der Zusteller (!) die Zustellung quittiert, nicht der Empfnger. Dadurch gilt die Sendung fr den Empfnger als zugestellt.

Sehr gut zu erkennen an einer aufflligen gelben Markierung bzw. manche verwenden dafr spezielle Umschlge (auch gelb).

----------


## Agrobacterium

Na toll...Anatomie "fertiggelernt" und 59%...kann ja heiter werden... :Wand:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wei jemand, was in der neusten Auflage der ML-Skripte in dem 3. Heft steht? Ich hab die 4. Auflage und da sind es nur 2 Skripte und ich frag mich halt, was dazu gekommen ist, dass es ein weiteres Heft gibt  :Aufgepasst!: [/QUOTE]

Wenn du mir grob sagst, was in den Skripten steht, die du hast, sag ich dir, was im 3.Heft steht  :Smilie:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Wow, endlich mal Leute, die auch ihr Kreuzmaximum vorm Skriptelesen hatten. Bei mir auch so, verstehe ich berhaupt nicht. Irgendwer behauptete doch mal, durchs Nochmal-Durcharbeiten gewinnt man in der Lernzeit ca 20%. Davon merke ich genau.. NICHTS  :Big Grin: 

 :Hh?:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dito. V.a. isses irgendwie so, dass die Lsung, wenn man den Kommentar liest, schon logisch ist, wenn man nem gewissen Gedankengang nachgeht. Aber ich geh da oft mit nem anderen Ansatz dran und dann isses falsch. Und das in Anatomie, wo man ja wirklich eher wissen als herleiten muss... Und was bei mir gar nicht eintritt, ist ein Lerneffekt. Also, dass ich denke "Schon wieder die Frage". Ich finde, die Fragen, die sich inhaltlich so wiederholen, dass man sie wiedererkennt, sind die allerwenigsten. Oder liegt das daran, dass andere hier immer wieder die Sitzungen wiederholen? Ich hab bisher keinr Sitzung wiederholt, nur immer neue Examen gekreuz, liegts vielleicht da dran? Aber wenn dann bei uns wieder andere Fragen kommen, bringts ja auch nix!?

----------


## lft94

Huhu, ich geselle mich mal zu euch, war bisher nur stiller Mitleser (es hat mich beruhigt, das andere die gleichen Probleme haben wie ich ;)  )  
Bei uns haben heute einige ihre Ladung schon bekommen, ich habe extra die Postfrau abgefangen und es war nichts dabei...Also weiter warten. Ich will endlich wissen, bei wem ich die Mndliche habe  :was ist das...?:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Wenn der bote mit der Ladung kommt verstecke ich mich

----------


## wandschrank2

> Huhu, ich geselle mich mal zu euch, war bisher nur stiller Mitleser (es hat mich beruhigt, das andere die gleichen Probleme haben wie ich ;)  )  
> Bei uns haben heute einige ihre Ladung schon bekommen, ich habe extra die Postfrau abgefangen und es war nichts dabei...Also weiter warten. Ich will endlich wissen, bei wem ich die Mndliche habe


heute schon?? wo studierst du denn?

----------


## wandschrank2

> Alle Medi Learn BC Skripte durch und mich in den 7 Tagen kreuzen von 59% auf 61% hochgearbeitet. Einfach nur Schei*** ist das 
> 
> Von daher erfolglos


aber woran kann sowas denn liegen? wie ,,intensiv'' lernst du denn die skripte?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> aber woran kann sowas denn liegen? wie ,,intensiv'' lernst du denn die skripte?


Also nehm mir ca. 6-8h Zeit fr ein Skript (mit Pausen ofc.). Dann kreuzen ... 

Schaff nur die Wiederholungen nicht, weil ichs mir schon aufmerksam durchlese, anmarker und auswendig im Kopf sage und rausschreibe usw ...  :Frown:

----------


## Agrobacterium

So mach ichs auch und das Grundverstndnis ist schon auch da...aber manchmal diese echt komischen Detailfragen...die "wichtigen" Details kriegt man dadurch ja mit, aber ich hab den Eindruck, mit Grundverstndnis kreuzt man 50% aber um drber rauszukommen muss man schon ausgeprgtes Detailwissen haben und wie will man das denn machen, wenn die mal dies mal das fragen... Wenn ich jetzt ne Sitzung wiederhole, wrde ich bestimmt auch besser abschneiden, aber bei der nchsten kommen wieder andere Details, die ich vielleicht zufllig teilweise wei, dann werden es halt 58%, aber irgendwie nie richtig mehr  :Frown:

----------


## lft94

> heute schon?? wo studierst du denn?



Jena... bei uns hie es 2-3 Wochen vor der Schriftlichen

----------


## wandschrank2

oh mein gott ich hab meine ladung auch. ich bin fast umgefallen vor dem briefkasten. ich hab meine traumkombi, ich raste hier aus

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich will auch -.-

----------


## Overshoot

wird die prferkombi von den unis verschickt oder vom lpa ? ::-oopss:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> So mach ichs auch und das Grundverstndnis ist schon auch da...aber manchmal diese echt komischen Detailfragen...die "wichtigen" Details kriegt man dadurch ja mit, aber ich hab den Eindruck, mit Grundverstndnis kreuzt man 50% aber um drber rauszukommen muss man schon ausgeprgtes Detailwissen haben und wie will man das denn machen, wenn die mal dies mal das fragen... Wenn ich jetzt ne Sitzung wiederhole, wrde ich bestimmt auch besser abschneiden, aber bei der nchsten kommen wieder andere Details, die ich vielleicht zufllig teilweise wei, dann werden es halt 58%, aber irgendwie nie richtig mehr


Genau so ist es. Einfach doof. Und mehr wie 12h am Tag lernen will ich nicht, hab auch noch Familie und Freundin und Hobbies ;)

Agrobacterium, wir werden es einfach mal versuchen  :Smilie:  Ich hab gottseidank keine Verpflichtungen  la Bafq usw ^^

----------


## wandschrank2

NRW, frankfurt und Thringen auf jeden fall  LPA

----------


## Overshoot

danke^^ oh man das wird ja wie bei kinderei den brief zu ffnen, freu mich schon darauf, einer der wenigen lichtblicke grade  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich hab meine ladung fast kaputt gemacht und in dem moment echt nur gedacht: ach dafr haben leute briefffner.. ich bin am 01.09. dran. also wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am 02.09. ins schlaf-koma fallen.

----------


## lft94

> oh mein gott ich hab meine ladung auch. ich bin fast umgefallen vor dem briefkasten. ich hab meine traumkombi, ich raste hier aus


Ich habe erst gelesen traumAkombi.  :Big Grin:  genau das Problem warum man oft die falsche Antwort ankreuzt. Weil das Gehirn was ganz anderes aus den Worten macht.  :Big Grin:  
Aber Glckwunsch, ich glaube alle sind neidisch. ;). Ich bin froh, wenn morgen berhaupt erstmal was kommt...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oh Gott...ich wills wissen, aber ich hab auch Angst....

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja Instinct, wir versuchen es  :Smilie:  Geht mir genauso, ich habe eine Familie, einen Freund und Tiere. Meine Familie wei schon fast nicht mehr, wie ich aussehe und Freund und Tiere sehen mich auch nur eher zufllig, weil wir unter einem Dach wohnen...

Nee, ernsthaft. Ich hab auch kein Bafg, aber ich bin einfach schon alt und wrde doch langsam gern vorwrts kommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ahhh meint ihr die schicken in NRW die Ladungen zeitgleich? Dann will ich nich nach Hause....

----------


## wandschrank2

nrw ist spter schmuggel und ziemlich versetzt an den unis. dd bekommt die zb anders als bonn und essen und bochum!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Puhhhh ich will diesen Brief nicht.... 

P.s. Geschlechtsorgane sind doof

----------


## Monsunfisch

Oh Gott... Ich glaub ich muss Sterben wenn ich hier lese dass manche ihre Ladung schon haben!!! Aber wie kann die denn einfach im Briefkasten sein, dachte die kommen per Einschreiben???

Aaargh... ich dreh durch hier. Noch dazu- so frh!!  Is doch noch ein Monat hin bis zum 1.9.?

Und an die Person, die sagte, die in NRW seien gestaffelt- da ist nicht zufllig bekannt ob DD zu den frheren gehrt? Ist ja immerhin unser LPA  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mathematicus

Wir haben unsere Einladung zum Schriftlichen schon vor ner Weile bekommen - per Einschreiben. Aber erstmal das Mndliche berleben  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Oh Gott... Ich glaub ich muss Sterben wenn ich hier lese dass manche ihre Ladung schon haben!!! Aber wie kann die denn einfach im Briefkasten sein, dachte die kommen per Einschreiben???
> 
> Aaargh... ich dreh durch hier. Noch dazu- so frh!!  Is doch noch ein Monat hin bis zum 1.9.?
> 
> Und an die Person, die sagte, die in NRW seien gestaffelt- da ist nicht zufllig bekannt ob DD zu den frheren gehrt? Ist ja immerhin unser LPA


hey, das war ich :P ja also das variiert auch in dsseldorf stark, ironischerweise. manche haben letztes jahre ihre ladung sehr pnktlich bekommen, manche haben gedacht ihre briefe wren verschollen und es dann doch bekommen, ist immer unterscheidlich, auch fr dsseldorf selbst (leider).

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Kann gerade keine individuelle Sitzung anlegen, weil nichts anklickbar ist. Haben die bei Thieme gerade ein Problem, geht es bei euch ?

----------


## wandschrank2

bei mir gehts!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Der Moment, wenn man beim Essen kreuzt und das Bild eines weiblichen Leistenkanals vor sich sieht. -.-

----------


## Jemine

Meine ganze Wohnung ist mit Zetteln beklebt... Ich darf den Khlschrank nicht mehr ffnen, ohne vorher die Schlundbgenderivate aufgesagt zu haben und was aus Neuralrohr-/rinne entsteht, beim Zhneputzen gibt's die Plexuus und an der Mikrowelle die Begrenzungen der Bursa omentalis... Aaaaaaah  :Heul:   :Beamen:

----------


## Overshoot

> Der Moment, wenn man beim Essen kreuzt und das Bild eines weiblichen Leistenkanals vor sich sieht. -.-


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  das bild kenn ich auch, nicht sehr schn^^ aber nichts kann das bild toppen von 2003 oder so, wo man einen oberarm von einem mann sieht (oder eher jugendlicher) mit einem unglaublich fetten bschel achselhaare, ohne zu bertreiben mind. 8-9cm lang :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : der prpkurs war ein scherz dagegen^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Normalerweise machen mir solche Bilder ja nix aus..aber beim Essen muss ich das nicht sehen.....
Wo wir aber bei ekligen Bildern sind..als ich in der Dualen Reihe das Bild vom Uterusprolaps gesehen hab, musste ich auch erstmal schlucken *grusel*....wobei der Rektumprolaps noch ein Stck hrter ist.. *doppelgrusel*

----------


## wandschrank2

erinnert mich daran wie ich situs-testat hatte und am weiblichen genital alles zeigen durfte. ALLES.

----------


## Breteken

Das finde ich dann aber doch 'n bisschen benachteiligend, dass hier welche schon ihre Prferkombi fr den 01.09. kennen.... Also bei uns gibts die Prfereinteilung 8-9 Tage vor der Prfung... Und der Erfolg hngt prinzipiell in erster Linie davon ab, wieviel man von den Altprotokollen durcharbeiten kann von den jeweiligen Prfern, heit umso mehr Zeit, umso mehr Erfolg.. Dass das so unterschiedlich an den Unis ist, ist ja bedenklich..

----------


## wandschrank2

naja, in rostock kriegen die das am morgen vorher gesagt.

----------


## Breteken

Ernsthaft? Oha.. Dann hab ich nichts gesagt :x

----------


## wandschrank2

ja also zumindest im sommerphysikum 2012-thread hat das mal einer gesagt und ich dachte auch nur, puhh. oder magdeburg zb hat zwei tage prfung, das find ich  persnlich auch nicht so geil.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> magdeburg zb hat zwei tage prfung, das find ich  persnlich auch nicht so geil.


Ja, wobei das nicht so schlimm ist. Das einzig blde daran ist die Embryo-Zeichnung, die wir beschriften mssen.

----------


## Jemine

Wow, so kurz vorher ist ja echt bse.
Ich finde unsere 2 Tage auch reichlich dmlich, wobei andererseits kann man (-> ich) mit dem Histokram hoffentlich ein paar Anatomiedefizite ausgleichen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jo, ich finde das mit Histo ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mal so schlecht.

----------


## EVT

> erinnert mich daran wie ich situs-testat hatte und am weiblichen genital alles zeigen durfte. ALLES.


Da lernt man doch noch was fuers Leben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

ja jetzt kann ich den douglas-raum im schlaf finden :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## auroraborealis

Hab heute mit dem Kreuzen fr Anatomie angefangen, nachdem ich's jetzt einmal komplett gelernt habe. Das Egebnis ist frustrierend.
Und mir scheint, das IMPP steht auf Fe. Ich hasse Fu. Und oft sind Fragen dabei, wo ich mir auch noch nach dem Lesen des Kommentars die Frage stelle, wie im Leben man darauf htte kommen sollen. 2011 war eine Frage dabei, die hatten Sage und schreibe 2% richtig.
In Histo bin ich im Schriftlichen auch richtig schlecht, obwohl ich alle drei Semesterklausuren sehr gut bestanden habe. Die Bilder sind z.T. So schlecht und jedes Jahr ziehen sie ein neues Fitzel-Filament aus der Tasche, von dem ich noch nie gehrt habe.
Hab ich schon erwhnt, dass ich frustriert bin...
Ich geh jetzt in die Badewanne, Frustbaden  :grrrr....:

----------


## wandschrank2

ja die frage mit somatopleura  :Big Grin:  ich hab auch sklerotom angekreuzt ^^  impp steht aber echt voll auf fu, vor allem das lngs - und quergewlbe.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ja das somatopleura war geil. Ich dache nur "hhh Lunge"??? Als ich Burstsitus gekreuzt hab gab es auch ne Frage die haben sage und shcreib 7% gewusst  :Grinnnss!: 
Manchmal frag ich mich sich die vom IMPP an so fragen aufgeilen....

----------


## Anatom90

> Hab heute mit dem Kreuzen fr Anatomie angefangen, nachdem ich's jetzt einmal komplett gelernt habe. Das Egebnis ist frustrierend.
> Und mir scheint, das IMPP steht auf Fe. Ich hasse Fu. Und oft sind Fragen dabei, wo ich mir auch noch nach dem Lesen des Kommentars die Frage stelle, wie im Leben man darauf htte kommen sollen. 2011 war eine Frage dabei, die hatten Sage und schreibe 2% richtig.
> In Histo bin ich im Schriftlichen auch richtig schlecht, obwohl ich alle drei Semesterklausuren sehr gut bestanden habe. Die Bilder sind z.T. So schlecht und jedes Jahr ziehen sie ein neues Fitzel-Filament aus der Tasche, von dem ich noch nie gehrt habe.
> Hab ich schon erwhnt, dass ich frustriert bin...
> Ich geh jetzt in die Badewanne, Frustbaden


Mach dich blo nicht so fertig. So geht es vielen die Anatomie erst lernen und dann kreuzen! Mach dir keine allzu groen Sorgen, das ist ganz normal dass das Kreuzen am Anfang nicht so gut luft. Die vom IMPP fragen manchmal schon sehr komische Sachen ab. Aber auch hier wrde ich dir empfehlen zu kreuzen was das Zeug hlt! Hab selber fr Ana nur gekreuzt und kam in der Prfung gut klar!! Nicht aufgeben ;)

----------


## wandschrank2

oder ist euch mal aufgefallen wie die eig jedes jahr ne frage zu lagebeziehungen zum atrium sinistrum/dextrum haben wollen? wieso sind die so atrium-geil? am anfang war es immer der rechte herzrand im rntgen, letztes jahr war's der sophagus zum linken atrium  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Aha, ich bekomme noch mehr Gesellschaft mit meinem Anatomie-Problem...  :Party:   Mal schauen wie das noch wird, aber dafr, dass in ML Fe seeeehr reduziert abgehandelt wird, kommen berraschend viele Fragen dazu! Fr meinen Geschmack zumindest...von Histo ganz zu schweigen.  :kotzen:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Mach dich blo nicht so fertig. So geht es vielen die Anatomie erst lernen und dann kreuzen! Mach dir keine allzu groen Sorgen, das ist ganz normal dass das Kreuzen am Anfang nicht so gut luft. Die vom IMPP fragen manchmal schon sehr komische Sachen ab. Aber auch hier wrde ich dir empfehlen zu kreuzen was das Zeug hlt! Hab selber fr Ana nur gekreuzt und kam in der Prfung gut klar!! Nicht aufgeben ;)


Wir hatten es heute Morgen schonmal drber, ich habe irgendwie keinen groen Kenn-ich-schon-Effekt beim Kreuzen von Anatomie, weil ich finde, die fragen jedes Mal andere Details...daher wei ich nicht so richtig, ob mich viel kreuzen so weiterbringt! Es sagt zwar jeder, lieber mehr kreuzen als zum x-ten Mal das Gleiche durchzuackern, aber gerade in Anatomie fhle ich mich damit nicht gerade auf der sicheren Seite, im Gegenteil. Mit jedem Mal kreuzen wirds gefhlt schlechter (und auch prozentmig weniger)...

----------


## Jemine

Ich bin ja so froh, dass ich nicht allein solche Probleme mit Anatomie hab. Jedenfalls mit diesen abartig gepIMPPten Fragen. Ich liebe euch  :Love:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wir treten einfach kollektiv an, jeder trgt das bei, was er wei  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

fr mich ist und bleibt es fr immer ein rtsel auch wo die bursa omentalis an das diaphragma grenzt  :Big Grin:  wird oft gestellt kommt mir vor.  an der leiche ist eh irgendwie schwer die bursa richtig zu "erahnen" und die grenzen zu fhlen. das diaphragma kommt mir 2 handbreiten zu hoch vor^^

situs fragen mag ich auch gar nicht-deutlich zu viele lagebeziehungen, dafr muss man die atlasbilder im kopf eingebrannt haben-_-

----------


## wandschrank2

bursa omentalis grenzen sind doch im ML skript in so einer tabelle oder?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hat jemand nen guten Tipp/Eselsbrcke, wie man sich die ganzen alpha- und beta-Rezeptoren merken kann, wo die sind und was die machen? Ich habs mir schon x mal reingezogen, aber fr mehr als beta1 am Herz reicht mein Hirnschmalz einfach nicht...da scheiter ich jedes Mal beim Kreuzen dran und es nervt, weil ichs eigentlich wissen msste, aber ich behalte es einfach nicht...

----------


## wandschrank2

Jaa, mach's dir ganz systematisch: Fr die Wirkungsweisen einfach:
a) alpha 1 ist das einzige system, das IP3 benutzt
b) alpha 2 ist das einzige system, das den cAMP spiegel runterreguliert 
c) beta 1,2,3 benutzen beide das hochregulierte cAMP spiegel 

fr die ,,orte'' des sympathikus / parasympathikus

1) alpha1 : Ich reie die Augen auf, denn mein Sphinktertonus nimmt zu. Ich hab nicht nur einen KLo im Hals, meine Herzgefe verengen sich so sehr, ich hab Gnsehaut (jaja ich wei das ist total bescheuert, aber da ist alles drin: Mydriasis, Sphinkter Galle, Sphinkter MDT, mukser speichel, verengung koronararteriolen, m. arrectores pili. und wenn man den satz einfach auswendig lernt, kann man sich alles herleiten anstatt die tabelle runterzulernen).
2) alpha2: mit alpha2 nimmt insulin ab und die motilitt im magen genauso  
3) beta1: ''auf herz und nieren prfen'' -> herz wirkungen und reninfreigabe
4) beta2: einfach an betablocker denken und an die fight-flight-situation: die bronchialmuskulatur MUSS erschlaffen, sonst kann man ja gar nicht weglaufen, die herzgefe mssen sich erweitern, man luft schlielich weg.
naja und dann das altbewhrte beta3: braunes fettgewebe :P 

also so hab ichs gemacht. erst die signaltransduktion gelernt, und dabei gedanklich immer in ,,treppen'' gelernt (also erst kam alpha1, dann das, dann das). und bei den wirkweisen einfach die kurzen sprche/gedanken im kopf gemacht. ich hoffe das hilft iwie, ich wei das ist nicht grad meine paradestunde der merksprche ;D aber man kriegt fr alles einen merksatz hin!  :Smilie:

----------


## auroraborealis

Danke Anatom, fr deine aufmunternden Worte. Ich hoffe sehr, das das noch was wird.
Ich hab jetzt 4 Examen in Anatomie gekreuzt und mich um satte 2% gesteigert. Manche Fragen erkenne ich wieder, manche wieder gar nicht.
Und diese Lagebeziehungen im Situs machen mich auch kirre. Hier in Mnchen kann man ja nicht mal eben an die Leiche gehen und sich das anschauen. Manche Sachen stelle ich mir einfach falsch vor. Z.B. Dass die Bursa omentalis Kontakt zum Diaphragma haben soll (wie oben schon erwhnt  :bhh: ) oder dass die Vena mesenterica am Recessus duodenalis vorbei luft. Das ist echt schwer, wenn man nur den Atlas hat.
Aber es hilft ja nix, weiter geht's.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Danke wandschrank, das knnte echt helfen! Bis "was macht das mit cAMP" kam ich schon, aber danach gings irgendwie immer durcheinander bei mir. Dass es mit Lunge und Pupille ja andersrum ist als normal, konnte ich mir dann grad noch merken, aber die Rezeptoren...neeeeeee. Mal schauen, ob's jetzt besser wird, bislang stand bei dem Thema in der Kreuzbersicht ne fette rote Zahl, die nicht wegging  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

die bursa ist auch schon wenig mein lieblingsthema. Vorallem seit uns der Viszeral Chirurg, in EKM, von so einer Hhle im Abdomen erzhlt hat, die sich so gut OP eignet. Natrlich murmelten alle was von Bursa omentalis und er so wie bitte? Als wir das dann im Sprechchor wiederholt hatten meinte er nur: "Ach das hat nen eigenen Namen"

Ich stell mir immer vor das ich drin stehe um mit die begrenzungen zu merken. 
Also ich steh auf den mesocolon trans. links neben mir is die Milz und von rechts ist die Leber mit der Tr (Lig hepatuduodenale). ber mich ist auch die Leber und der Magen. Der Magen schwabbelt aber auch noch von der decke ber meine Augen (vorne)  und richtig gut sehen kann ich nicht, weil vor dem Fenster eine fettige Gardine hngt (Omentum minus und den Lig gastrocolicum) . Also lehne ich mich nach links zurck an die (Neben)Niere und den Pancreas und lasse mich vom Lumbalen Diaphragam in den schlaf schaukeln...


Ich werd brigens schon wieder krank

----------


## ][truba][

Schmuggelmaeuschen, das ist echt geil!  :bhh:  Hat meinen Tag erheitert, vielen Dank!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@ truba: das freut mich, ich habe wohl immer recht lustige assoziationen und erheitere regelmig meine Lerngruppe. wobei ich mich hin und wieder schon frage ob ich noch ganz dicht bin

----------


## ][truba][

Solange du es dir merken kannst, ist es doch egal! Und so macht es doch Spass und ist, denke ich, auch eindrcklich zu lernen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Hihi, die fettige Gardine find ich besonders gut.

----------


## lft94

Meine Ladung kam nun auch und ich habe in Biochemie die wohl am meisten gefrchtete Prferin abbekommen. Aber wenigstens habe ich 3 Wochen Zeit mich in Ruhe vorzubereiten.


Wie geht ihr eigentlich Physik an?  Hab davon keinen Schimmer und auch keine Zeit. Wollte in Endspurt nur die Zusammenfassungen lernen und dann kreuzen. Hab heute gehrt im Herbst sollen wohl meistens die Fragen vom Frhjahr mit anderen zahlen kommen  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

oh Gott Physik, das steht bei mir erst Freitag an.
Qule mich gerade durch den ganzen Validierunsgkram in Psycho, hab das ja in der Ausbildung schon so mega interessant gefunden... Dazu lern ich noch zuhause, wo ich natrlich hchst motiviert bin *ironieaus*

Ich bin inder Bib echt wieder krank geworden und knnte den ganzen Tag nur schlafen, hab sogar schon wieder erhhte Temperatur, aber zum Arzt will ich irgendwie noch nich  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich bin auch grad an Psycho und nachdem ich berraschend gut gekreuzt hab nach nur einem von 3 Skripten bin ich sogar motiviert  :Smilie:  Aber vieles davon ist ja wie Neuro, der ganze Hippocampuskram etc. Das ist brigens mein grtes 3D-Vorstellungsproblem: sich Ventrikel, Thalamus, Basalganglien, Hippocampus und dann noch diese schreckliche Capsula interna alles in Kombination vorzustellen. Hab noch keine grafische Darstellung gefunden, die alles rumlich so darstellt, dass man (ich) die Lagebeziehungen kapiert...

----------


## ayamo

> Ich bin inder Bib echt wieder krank geworden und knnte den ganzen Tag nur schlafen, hab sogar schon wieder erhhte Temperatur, aber zum Arzt will ich irgendwie noch nich


Kein vernnftiger Ansatz, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Lieber jetzt und ordentlich mit was bekmpfen, was der Quacksalber sagt, anstatt sich damit hinzuschleppen ... du bist ja nicht unbedingt leistungsfhiger damit.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Geht ihr mit sowas echt zum Arzt? Ausruhen,Novalgin und dann sollte es doch besser werden.

----------


## wandschrank2

wie wird man in der bib krank?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> wie wird man in der bib krank?


Da ist es kalt und voll.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich bin inder Bib echt wieder krank geworden und knnte den ganzen Tag nur schlafen, hab sogar schon wieder erhhte Temperatur, aber zum Arzt will ich irgendwie noch nich


Kann ich verstehen, bin auch ziemlich Infekt-Anfllig. 

Mein Vorgehen: Menschenansammlungen meiden, soweit es geht. Und bei uns in der Bib zB ist eigentlich immer viel los. War in 4 Semestern ganze 2 mal da ...  :Big Grin:  und genau bei den 2 mal krank geworden ... Zeichen ? :Big Grin: 

Hab mind. 2 mal im Monat Herpes an der Lippe ...  :Frown:  kack Viren !. Komm mir dann immer vor wie ein Krebs-Patient, wenn ich meine 2g. Aciclovir/Tag nehme ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

und was macht aciclovir :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Komm mir dann immer vor wie ein Krebs-Patient, wenn ich meine 2g. Aciclovir/Tag nehme ..


Hmm ich schieb solche Aussagen mal auf die allgemeine Physikums-Verwirrtheit..

----------


## Jemine

Ich krnkel auch die ganze Zeit rum, mal mehr, mal weniger und das nervt! Heute bin ich auch echt unfassbar genervt und kriege nichtmal die popeligen Bioskripte auf die Reihe.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

schwaaahaaaanger  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, Kopfschmerzen, belkeit, Stimmungsschwankungen,... o.O

----------


## wandschrank2

ich check grad erst, dass papain so heit, weils aus der papaya kommt. iwie hatte ich immer ananas im kopf. oh  maaaaan.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ja, Kopfschmerzen, belkeit, Stimmungsschwankungen,... o.O


Tjaha  :Grinnnss!:  Da haste dir aber eigentlich keinen so schlechten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht.  :hmmm...:  Ende der Vorklinik, (hoffentlich) chilligere Klinik, joa passt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

So wie ich die Tage, Rectum gelernt und ewig vor dem Bild vom Caecum gesessen und verzweifelt die Kohlrauschfalte gesucht und es einfach nicht gerafft, dass ich etwas verkehrt war  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

einer meiner prfer fragt in histo gern hmorrhoiden. ich hoffe ich kotz das prparat nicht voll  :Big Grin:  weil das ist das einzige krperteil das ich grundlegend abartig finde  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Warte *nachguck* Gewisse Krperteile sind noch genauso klein wie immer, also doch nicht schwanger  :Nixweiss:

----------


## locumo123

Vergesst bitte nicht auf das Zhneputzen! Das wird auch gerne gefragt ::-stud:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

H Rectum?

Der ganze Kram kam doch im ML total kurz muss ich jetzt auch noch Becken lernen???


Irgendwie geht es mir fr Arzt noch nich schlecht enug, auerdem sieht es eher nach was viralen  :grrrr....:  Zuhause lernen luft gar nicht, alles doof heute, dabei hab ich heute morgen H12 mit 81% in Anatomie gekreuzt

----------


## wandschrank2

das ist doch voll gut  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

boar ich schmei diese blden intermedirfilamente und wo was wie vorkommt immer durch einander :-/

----------


## Overshoot

ich find das sind fast geschenkte punkte- man muss nur wissen welches filament in welchen gewebetyp vorherrsch und dann nur in der fragestellung schauen zu welchem gewebe die zelle gehrt- so konnte man auch die berchtigte nestin frage beantworten, in dem  man alle zellen ausschliet bis auf die stammzellen^^

mal ne frage zu atmung :  hat der thorax ein bestreben sich zu erweitern oder sich zusammenziehen ? unabhngig von der lungeneigenelastizitt ? mir ist das nie ganz klar geworden^^

----------


## wandschrank2

in atemruhelage will thorax sich erweitern da gestaucht (transmurale druckdifferenz  Ptm von -0,5 kPa) , die lunge will sich zusammenziehen, da gedehnt (druckdifferenz Ptm von +0,5 kPa)

----------


## Overshoot

danke!^^

----------


## wandschrank2

es ist ja doch iwas hngen geblieben  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Vergesst bitte nicht auf das Zhneputzen! Das wird auch gerne gefragt


Wie? Die fragen gerne ob ich Zhne geputzt hab?
Ja der Witz ist schlecht...aber inwiefern wurde da jemals was bers Zhneputzen gefragt?

----------


## Andreas

> Ich bin auch grad an Psycho und nachdem ich berraschend gut gekreuzt hab nach nur einem von 3 Skripten bin ich sogar motiviert  Aber vieles davon ist ja wie Neuro, der ganze Hippocampuskram etc. Das ist brigens mein grtes 3D-Vorstellungsproblem: sich Ventrikel, Thalamus, Basalganglien, Hippocampus und dann noch diese schreckliche Capsula interna alles in Kombination vorzustellen. Hab noch keine grafische Darstellung gefunden, die alles rumlich so darstellt, dass man (ich) die Lagebeziehungen kapiert...


http://www.zygotebody.com/

Zum Kopf gehen, mit dem Mausrad ranzoomen und dann ber den Schieberegler links langsam bis zum Gehirn nach unten gehen.

Das kann man nun beliebig in alle Richtungen machen, mit oder ohne Zoom und sich so das Gehirn mit seinen Bestandteilen visualisieren. 
Mit einem Klick auf eine Struktur, wird deren Namen angezeigt.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Wie? Die fragen gerne ob ich Zhne geputzt hab?
> Ja der Witz ist schlecht...aber inwiefern wurde da jemals was bers Zhneputzen gefragt?


ich glaub sie meint zahndurchbruch, gebiss und milchzhne  :Big Grin:  wobei die fragen dazu eher abgenommen haben

----------


## locumo123

Joa, weil ich habe gehrt, dass zum Beispiel bei uns im letzten Herbstphysikum pltzlich vermehrt Zahnfragen auftauchten. z.B.: Wieviele Zhne hat das Milchgebiss oder fassen sie kurz die Zahnentwicklung zusammen. Und das bei Humanis. Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering, aber nicht 0.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich wei das es geschenkete punkte sind und ich hab mir das gefhlte hundertmillonen male angeguckt. Aber trotzdem klicke bei Fokale Kontakte nicht auf Aktin und schmeie Desmoglein und Desmoplakin durch einander... oder kreuze bei Kinozilien mikrotubulin an.

Die ganzen Marker kann ich dann dank Ausbildung ganz gut, hab sogar mal mit nestin markern gearbeitet

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Hmm ich schieb solche Aussagen mal auf die allgemeine Physikums-Verwirrtheit..


Ich war im EKM 3 Wochen auf Hmatologie und Internistische Onkologie und da haben die Patienten mit "Tot geschossenem Immunsystem" immer Acic als Prophylaxe bekommen. Und zwar 2g/tag  :Smilie: 

Sollte in keinster Art und Weise abwertend oder so sein ... ;) just sayn

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und trotzdem fand ich den Vergleich deines Herpes mit Krebs dumm. Just sayin.

----------


## mathematicus

Mndliches bestanden, ab morgen kreuze ich dann auch!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

::-angel:  ::-angel:  ::-angel:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Mndliches bestanden, ab morgen kreuze ich dann auch!


glckwuuunsch!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Mndliches bestanden, ab morgen kreuze ich dann auch!


Herzlichen Glueckwunsch, damit ist es ja quasi schon geschafft!  :Top:

----------


## EVT

Moechtest du nicht sagen, wie du bestanden hast?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

Nennen wir es... "perfekt"?  :Top:  Danke!!! Ihr schafft das auch :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

Das kann man so sagen, ja  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Glckwunsch. Ich hab noch nicht mal meine Ladung....

Boar ich hasse Psycho, voll langweilig und doof und die Fragen haben soviel Text. Vorallem dieser Statistik Mll

----------


## Agrobacterium

> http://www.zygotebody.com/



Ah ja, vielen Dank! Das wirkt doch auf den schnellen Blick zu dieser Uhrzeit ganz hilfreich. In einer wacheren Situation schaue ich es mir mal detaillierter an, aber ich denke, dadurch wird einiges klarer.  :Top: 

Noch eine Frage an alle, die sich schon mit Histo befasst haben. Und zwar war ich immer (auch dank vorhergehender Ausbildung) recht gut in Histo und hatte in den Prfungen nie sonderliche Probleme, aber die Histofragen/-bilder berfordern mich trotz aller Vorkenntnisse etwas. Blderweise habe ich Histo aber ans Ende meines Lernplans geschoben und auf 2 Tage zusammengekrzt, daher meine Frage - bringt einem das was fr's Kreuzen, die MLs durchzuarbeiten? Sonst stelle ich meinen Lernplan ggf. nochmal um und steige um auf andere Materialien, nur kann ich das vom "Drberblttern" schlecht beurteilen. Wenn mir allerdings erst am letzten Tag auffllt, dass die MLs nix bringen, wre das bld. Jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Histoskripten?

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Mndliches bestanden, ab morgen kreuze ich dann auch!


Woooow, congrats! Du hast meinen ungeteilten Neid!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

Naja, die 2-3 Tage davor ist man schon kurz vor'm Durchdrehen, das war nicht so beneidenswert ;)

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich glaubs dir. Aber jetzt ist JEDER neidisch. Und stimmt es, dass es leichter/oberflchlicher ist, als man immer glaubt?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Agro: Was hast du fr ne Ausbildung gemacht? Auch MTAL? 
Ich hab die Ml Histo durch und fand sie total oberflchlich, was vielleicht an meiner Ausbildung liegt. Vom Inhalt reichen die, aber total glaub ich, denn ich kreuze nach dem Skriptete weit ber 80% und wenn die blden Filamente wren die ich mir nie merken kann und die Flchtigkeitsfehler wren es an die 100  :Grinnnss!:  
wenn du mit den Bildern Probleme hast, sind vielleicht de Endspurt skripte etwas besser, da sind mehr Fotos drin. Ich wrde aber vollem die Bildfragen sooft wie es geht kreuzen, die haben echt keine groe Auswahl...

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich glaubs dir. Aber jetzt ist JEDER neidisch. Und stimmt es, dass es leichter/oberflchlicher ist, als man immer glaubt?


Naja, ganz ohne Wissen kommt man auch nicht durch ;) Aber so abgebrhte Details wie in manchen IMPP-Fragen wurde ich nicht gefragt, nein.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> @Agro: Was hast du fr ne Ausbildung gemacht? Auch MTAL?


Ja, genau. Aber nicht in der Histo gearbeitet, von daher nur die Erfahrung aus der Ausbildung, die aber frs Studium in 90% der Flle mehr als gereicht hat.
Im Semester hab ich nie mit ML gelernt, eben weil zu oberflchlich, aber ich dachte mir, frs Physikum wirds reichen. So die grundlegenden Fragen sind auch nicht das Problem, eher, wie du sagst, die Filamente (davon hab ich in der Ausbildung nie gehrt) oder manchmal tatschlich auch Bilder (besser gesagt Bildausschnitte). Ich bins halt gewhnt, meine Differenzialdiagnosen an nem relativ groen Bildausschnitt zu stellen und nicht anhand von Bildausschnitten, wo man 2 Zellen aus dem Epithel sieht und sich dann berlegen kann, wo im Krper das nur vorkommt. Wenn man charakteristische Zellen sieht, ist das ja auch wieder ok, aber ich find die Bilder manchmal einfach ziemlich nichtssagend. Aber mir geht's hauptschlich drum, diese ganzen Filamente zu lernen, die stehen in den MLs ausreichend beschrieben? An den Bildern naja...da kann man wohl nicht viel machen auer viel kreuzen und auf Wiedererkennen hoffen, in Histoatlanten, Lehrbchern oder auch Endspurt sind wahrscheinlich auch eher schnere bersichtsbilder, als das, was man da vom IMPP geboten kriegt...

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Naja, ganz ohne Wissen kommt man auch nicht durch ;) Aber so abgebrhte Details wie in manchen IMPP-Fragen wurde ich nicht gefragt, nein.


Das meinte ich. Also man muss nicht den 20.Endast von irgend nem Hautnerv wissen  :hmmm...:

----------


## mathematicus

> Das meinte ich. Also man muss nicht den 20.Endast von irgend nem Hautnerv wissen


Fr solche Fragen ist keine Zeit, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich in Anatomie wirklich alle 4 Fcher gefragt wurde (also Makro, Mikro, Neuro und Embryo). Lieber so lernen, dass man zu allem irgendwas sagen kann, als jetzt jedes Detail in jedem Fach zu lernen...

----------


## Jemine

Ich bin auch MTAL  ::-winky:  und fand die ML-Histo-Skripte nicht so super. Meiner Meinung nach recht unstrukturiert, hab da einiges im Thieme KLB nochmal nachgelesen und ich war auch nie schlecht in Histo, war sogar mein Lieblingsfach in der Ausbildung  :Love: . Aber die Bilder in ML sind halt gut, weil die echt stndig kommen. Ich hab aber da keinen Vergleich mit den Endspurtskripten. Auerdem hab ich mir beim Kreuzen Sammelkrbe mit Makro- und Mikrobildern angelegt, weil die sich wirklich oft fr verschiedene Fragestellungen wiederholen. Ob es sinnig ist, anhand von 2 Epithelzellen ne Diagnose zu stellen?  :Nixweiss:  N... Die Elmibilder berfordern mich, gut, dass sich da auch viele wiederholen.

@Mathematicus: Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Bruchte bitte mal einen Fu, volle Kann in meinen Hintern und dann eine Stimme: "Tu was, sonst wirst du nieee Arzt!".

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Cool voll viele Kollegen. Ich hab auch noch in der histo gearbeitet, sondern in der Forschung, aber mein Glck war, dass in meiner Klasse damals 90% auch noch medizin o.. studieren wollten. Ich war auf einer privaten Schulen und die hat das ganze von vornherein so angelegt. Aber die Filamente hab ich damals schon nicht gemacht, mein hirn is dagegen resistent...

----------


## lft94

> Noch eine Frage an alle, die sich schon mit Histo befasst haben. Und zwar war ich immer (auch dank vorhergehender Ausbildung) recht gut in Histo und hatte in den Prfungen nie sonderliche Probleme, aber die Histofragen/-bilder berfordern mich trotz aller Vorkenntnisse etwas. Blderweise habe ich Histo aber ans Ende meines Lernplans geschoben und auf 2 Tage zusammengekrzt, daher meine Frage - bringt einem das was fr's Kreuzen, die MLs durchzuarbeiten? Sonst stelle ich meinen Lernplan ggf. nochmal um und steige um auf andere Materialien, nur kann ich das vom "Drberblttern" schlecht beurteilen. Wenn mir allerdings erst am letzten Tag auffllt, dass die MLs nix bringen, wre das bld. Jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Histoskripten?


Hey, ich hab gestern mit histo angefangen und auch nur 2 Tage eingeplant (dir Grundlagen habe ich allerdings im Semester schon mal angeschaut... Also epithelen, Bindegewebe usw.) Lerne allerdings mit Endspurt und ich finde die Skripte richtig gut. Habe auch gleich 79 % beim ersten mal gekreuzt. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass bei histo der Wiedererkennungswert der Bilder recht hoch ist.  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Danke, dann bleib ich wohl bei den 2 Tagen am Ende des Lernplans. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich gar keinen Plan hab, es sind wie gesagt hauptschlich diese "3-Zellen-Bildausschnitte" und auch die Elmibilder. Aber vielleicht leg ich mir die auch mitsamt Legende irgendwo ab und lerne einfach alle Pfeile auswendig.  :Big Grin:  Bzw. wenn ich wei, welches Organ das darstellen soll, geht man ja eh schonmal mit nem ganz anderen Repertoire an Zellen dran als wenn es theoretisch jede Zelle sein knnte. Am besten finde ich immer diese Kommentare a la "erkennt man ja schon an der Frbung, da sich dies und jenes so und so anfrbt" Als ob ich das 4 Jahre nach meiner Ausbildung noch wsste und vom Studium her htte ich es eh nicht gewusst, da haben wir Frbungen gar nie besprochen...

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Noch eine Frage an alle, die sich schon mit Histo befasst haben. Und zwar war ich immer (auch dank vorhergehender Ausbildung) recht gut in Histo und hatte in den Prfungen nie sonderliche Probleme, aber die Histofragen/-bilder berfordern mich trotz aller Vorkenntnisse etwas. Blderweise habe ich Histo aber ans Ende meines Lernplans geschoben und auf 2 Tage zusammengekrzt, daher meine Frage - bringt einem das was fr's Kreuzen, die MLs durchzuarbeiten? Sonst stelle ich meinen Lernplan ggf. nochmal um und steige um auf andere Materialien, nur kann ich das vom "Drberblttern" schlecht beurteilen. Wenn mir allerdings erst am letzten Tag auffllt, dass die MLs nix bringen, wre das bld. Jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Histoskripten?


Tut mir leid, ich hatte auch den ML Plan, aber habe gehrt, Histo soll hier nicht so gut sein. Habe zufllig das Histoskript von Endspurt ergattern knnen und arbeite das gerade durch. Wenn man sich wirklich ranhlt, ist es zwar schwer, aber man knnte vielleicht das Teil in 2 Tagen durchkriegen (Ich hab es in normalem Tempo an 3 Tagen gemacht).
Vielleicht wre das etwas fr dich? Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Skript. rgere mich sehr, nicht alle Endpsurtskripte zu haben. Die haben schon das wichtige gelb markiert und tolle Merkksten. Also vielleicht hilft dir das...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Test...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hm, jetzts gehts wieder. Hab vorhin schin was geschrieben, aber das kam, das msste erst durch nen Moderator freigegeben werden!?
Naja, jedenfalls danke fr eure Tipps! Angesichts dessen, das Biochemie noch vor mir liegt, belasse ich Histo mal am Ende des Lernplans und lege mir vielleicht die IMPP-Bilder, mit denen ich nix anfangen konnte, irgendwo ab, incl. Legende zu allen Pfeilen. Werd auf jeden Fall auch mal nen Blick in die Endspurthefte werfen, aber fr jedes Fach wren die mir definitiv zu umfangreich. Hab nur die fr Anatomie gekauft im Hinblick auf die mndliche Prfung, weil ich eigentlich nie ein "Standardlehrbuch" hatte, hchstens mal fr einzelne Kapitel den Moll, ansonsten nur Skripte.

----------


## lft94

> Hm, jetzts gehts wieder. Hab vorhin schin was geschrieben, aber das kam, das msste erst durch nen Moderator freigegeben werden!?
> Naja, jedenfalls danke fr eure Tipps! Angesichts dessen, das Biochemie noch vor mir liegt, belasse ich Histo mal am Ende des Lernplans und lege mir vielleicht die IMPP-Bilder, mit denen ich nix anfangen konnte, irgendwo ab, incl. Legende zu allen Pfeilen. Werd auf jeden Fall auch mal nen Blick in die Endspurthefte werfen, aber fr jedes Fach wren die mir definitiv zu umfangreich. Hab nur die fr Anatomie gekauft im Hinblick auf die mndliche Prfung, weil ich eigentlich nie ein "Standardlehrbuch" hatte, hchstens mal fr einzelne Kapitel den Moll, ansonsten nur Skripte.


Ich wrde dir auch empfehlen erstmal Biochemie zu machen, da ist meiner Meinung nach sehr zeitaufwendig und bringt am Ende mehr Punkte. Ich fand bei Histo, dass da sich viele Fakten wiederholen, also einfach oft kreuzen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Ich mchte nur noch weinen und hinschmeissen. Anscheinend ist dieser Punkt bei mir jetzt auch erreicht und jeglicher Optimismus flten gegangen.

----------


## wandschrank2

ach quatsch, was ist denn los?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich mchte nur noch weinen und hinschmeissen. Anscheinend ist dieser Punkt bei mir jetzt auch erreicht und jeglicher Optimismus flten gegangen.


Nachdem ich diesen Punkt vor ein paar Tagen erreicht habe und einen ganzen Tag lang geheult (und ja ich wei, das ist extrem krank) habe, gings am nchsten Tag schon wieder besser. Kopf hoch, bald isses geschafft. :Knuddel:

----------


## Jemine

Ich werde das mit diesen rotzigen Kreuzergebnissen nie nie nie nie bestehen. Ich hab auch einfach grad keinen Bock mehr, nen Lagerkoller krieg ich glaub ich auch. Oder hab ihn schon.
Und Joggen zum Auspowern gehen geht nur bedingt, weil mein Knie anscheinend jetzt doch im Arsch ist vom Lesitungssprt von frher. 
Ich bin alt und unfhig  :Traurig:

----------


## lft94

> Ich werde das mit diesen rotzigen Kreuzergebnissen nie nie nie nie bestehen. Ich hab auch einfach grad keinen Bock mehr, nen Lagerkoller krieg ich glaub ich auch. Oder hab ihn schon.
> Und Joggen zum Auspowern gehen geht nur bedingt, weil mein Knie anscheinend jetzt doch im Arsch ist vom Lesitungssprt von frher. 
> Ich bin alt und unfhig


Ich glaube wir sind fast alle an dem Punkt wo man nur noch weinen will.
Aber ich denke mir immer, es haben schon so viele vor uns geschafft, irgendwie muss es ja gehen und ich merke dass ich bei der 50. Frage zum gleichen Thema irgendwann auch abschalte und deswegen schlecht kreuze, das tut man ja in einer Prfungssituation eher nicht.
Und ansonsten- geh einfach mal irgendwo hin, was anderes sehen und machen- auch wenn dafr keine Zeit ist- aber mir hilft es ungemein wenn ich mir dann fr einen Nachmittag was vornehme und dann mal was komplett anderes mache (Kino, Theater, Ausstellung, schn essen gehen,... was dir eben so gut tut). Danach ist man viel entspannter und hat Kraft gesammelt.

----------


## Overshoot

das mit dem kaputten knie kenn ich auch;) ebenfalls leistungssport, 2 Ops und hab nichtmal die 23 erreicht;) laufen und kniebelastendes musste ich schon lange aufgeben- zum auspowern schwimmen oder fahrrad fahren! oder was fr den oberkrper tun^^ und zusammenreien irgendwie, jeder von uns hatte in den letzten tagen und wochen son kompletten zusammenbruch an einem tag :Big Grin:  kreuzergebnisse sagen nur bedingt was aus. in der prfung selber ist man viel konzentrierter, dass man 5% mind noch mehr erreicht. und sind ja noch 3 wochen :Smilie:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich werde das mit diesen rotzigen Kreuzergebnissen nie nie nie nie bestehen. Ich hab auch einfach grad keinen Bock mehr, nen Lagerkoller krieg ich glaub ich auch. Oder hab ihn schon.
> Und Joggen zum Auspowern gehen geht nur bedingt, weil mein Knie anscheinend jetzt doch im Arsch ist vom Lesitungssprt von frher. 
> Ich bin alt und unfhig


du brauchst ja nicht einen  kompletten tag freinehmen, eine ganze studne nur mal an die frische luft tut wunder!

----------


## wandschrank2

ahh fr die leute, die mal nach den coenzymen gefragt haben, imrs grad erst wieder eingefallen, ML 5 (Hormone, VItamine, Coenzyme) hat bei den wasserlslichen vitaminen ne echt gute Tabelle die man gut runterlernen kann. ist runterlernen ein wort?

----------


## Jemine

Ja, hier macht ja der nervliche Prphysikumszusammenbruch wirklich grad die Runde, heute bin ich anscheinend dran^^
Radfahren wrde ich gern, ist geklaut und schwimmen hasse ich  :Nixweiss: 
Am WE kommt mein Freund und da werde ich lerntechnisch sowieso etwas krzer treten, da freue ich mich auch schon so drauf.
Aber heute ist einfach aaaaaaaaaaalles universell schei$$e und nix klappt. Selbst in Bio grad voll die Bruchlandung hingelegt, meine Fresse  :Oh nee...: 
Aber danke fr alle aufmunternden Worte. Vielleicht ist es morgen besser. Bitte...

Edit: War ja heute schon laufen aber mein Knie machts kaum mit und bin dann weiter spazieren gegangen  :grrrr....:  Und ich brauche so dringend Bewegung.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Vielleicht ist es morgen besser. Bitte...


Das wird es.  :Knuddel:  Nicht aufgeben auf den letzten paar Metern.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mach dir ums Kreuzen keinen Kopf, das sag ich mir auch jeden Tag mit meinen miserablen Anatomieergebnissen  :Big Grin:  
Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ich beim Kreuzen vor Klausuren auch eher selten die 60% geknackt hab und im Endeffekt hatte ich in der richtigen Prfung manchmal sogar 80%, manchmal auch weniger, aber nie wenig genug zum Durchfallen. Es is unglaublich, was man alles aus seinem Hirn rausquetschen kann, wenns drauf ankommt. Und dann gibt es auch immer noch ein Quntchen Glck...das wird schon! Stichwort Selbstwirksamkeit!! ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die in psychsoz nach dem lernen gerade so 80% Schafe wenn es gut luft? Ich bin einfach zu sozial unkompetent fr dieses fach

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ach nein, ich hab auch nur 80% nach 2 Skripten (aber die Fragen bers 3.Skript alle richtig). Bei mir liegts an den Grundlagen...ich kann einfach Spezifitt und Sensitivitt nicht auseinanderhalten. Hochpeinlich, aber das konnte ich schon in der Ausbildung nie behalten, was da was is...  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Spezi und Sensi kann ich seit wir in der Ausbildung damit DREI !!! ja wirklich drei Jahre, geqult worden sind.
Merk dir doch ein sensibler Test geht, genauen wie ein sensibler Mensch, schnell an die Decke. leider oft auch ohne Grund ( findet alle Kranke, aber eben auch oft falsch positiv). Eine spezifischer Test, ist wie ein Mensch, der nur sauer wird, wenn man ihn mit genau 10km/h in die Fresse haut. Der geht eben nicht so oft die Decke hoch, aber er es tut wei man ganz genau was los ist. ( findet nur die wirklich kranken, aber ber sieht eben auch viele, oft falsch negativ)

Ich habe noch  mit der Statistik und was was korreliert oder auch nicht oder signifikant ist blabla.. Und diese blden projektion , Sublimation etc gedns.... Probleme

----------


## Kaulquappchen

Ich glaubs ja nicht, hier sind tatschlich Leute die bei 80% anfangen an sich zu zweifeln...
Nachdem ich insgesamt noch nichtmal auf 60 % komme, sondern irgendwo in den 50ern rumdmpel, kann ich's wohl knicken. Manche Leute sind einfach nicht schlau genug dazu, bm.  :Wand:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Spezi und Sensi kann ich seit wir in der Ausbildung damit DREI !!! ja wirklich drei Jahre, geqult worden sind.
> Merk dir doch ein sensibler Test geht, genauen wie ein sensibler Mensch, schnell an die Decke. leider oft auch ohne Grund ( findet alle Kranke, aber eben auch oft falsch positiv). Eine spezifischer Test, ist wie ein Mensch, der nur sauer wird, wenn man ihn mit genau 10km/h in die Fresse haut. Der geht eben nicht so oft die Decke hoch, aber er es tut wei man ganz genau was los ist. ( findet nur die wirklich kranken, aber ber sieht eben auch viele, oft falsch negativ)


 :Top:  Die Eselsbrcke is gut, die hab ich schonmal wo gehrt in der Art, htte sie aber nicht mehr zusammenbekommen.
Ich MSSTE es ja auch wissen, aber leider konnte ich das schon in der Ausbildung nur fr die 3min. im Kopf behalten, die ich brauchte, um es auf's Blatt zu schreiben  :keule:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich glaubs ja nicht, hier sind tatschlich Leute die bei 80% anfangen an sich zu zweifeln...
> Nachdem ich insgesamt noch nichtmal auf 60 % komme, sondern irgendwo in den 50ern rumdmpel, kann ich's wohl knicken. Manche Leute sind einfach nicht schlau genug dazu, bm.


Quatsch.Ich dmpel auch zwischen 50 und 60% wir haben noch drei Wochen bis zum schriftlichen,kreuzen,kreuzen,kreuzen und lese die Kommentare.

Das Medi Learn Lernstrategien hast du?

----------


## flopun

Kann mir mal wer erklren wie man 3/0,15 im kopf Easy rausbekommt?

Merci vielmals....

Und Psycho ist find ich reines kreuzen...

----------


## Matzexc1

300:15 
Wre mein Gedanke

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> wir haben noch drei Wochen bis zum schriftlichen,kreuzen,kreuzen,kreuzen ?


Hab ich irgendwie was verpasst? Alle sagen, dass es noch drei Wochen sind, aber es sind doch jetzt nur noch 2  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Matzexc1

Morgen sind es 18 Tage bis zur Prfung

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Kann mir mal wer erklren wie man 3/0,15 im kopf Easy rausbekommt?
> 
> Merci vielmals....
> 
> Und Psycho ist find ich reines kreuzen...


0,15 = 1,5 * 10^-1

Also kannst du auch sagen: 3/1,5   * 10^1
Also 2 * 10=20

*edit: kannst auch wie matze schrieb auf 300/15 erweitern, dann aber Ergebnis so stehen lassen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Muriel

Ganz einfach: 0,15 geht irgendwas zwischen sechs und sieben Mal in eins rein, entspricht also irgendwas zwischen 1/6 und 1/7, runde auf 2/13. Jetzt rechne 3:2/13 bzw 3*13/2 und du landest bei knapp 20. Das ist nur nherungsweise, aber damit erkennst du die richtige Lsung.

----------


## wandschrank2

> 0,15 = 1,5 * 10^-1
> 
> Also kannst du auch sagen: 3/1,5   * 10^1
> Also 2 * 10=20
> 
> *edit: kannst auch wie matze schrieb auf 300/15 erweitern, dann aber Ergebnis so stehen lassen



da hat jemand physik bestanden :P

----------


## Matzexc1

> 0,15 = 1,5 * 10^-1
> 
> Also kannst du auch sagen: 3/1,5   * 10^1
> Also 2 * 10=20
> 
> *edit: kannst auch wie matze schrieb auf 300/15 erweitern, dann aber Ergebnis so stehen lassen


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> da hat jemand physik bestanden :P



Und wie  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Geht es euch auch so?
Ihr stellt bei falsch beantworteten Fragen fest das ein bisschen Nachdenken Punkte gebracht htte.
Bsp aus Frhjahr 11
3-Hydroxybutanal

(A) bildet sich bei der basenkatalysierten Aldoladdition aus zwei Moleklen Ethanal (Acetaldehyd)
(B) bildet sich bei der surekatalysierten Aldoladdition aus zwei Moleklen Propanon (Aceton)
(C) enthlt zwei stereogene Zentren (Chiralittszentren)
(D) ist ein Kohlenhydrat mit der Summenformel C4H8O4
(E) reagiert unter CO-Abspaltung zu Butan-2-ol 

3-Hydroxybutyrat wird aus was gebildet?

----------


## wandschrank2

ja fand ich auch  :Big Grin:  nach dem biochemie lernen waren auch die ganzenf ragen zu kohlenhydratverbindungen und aminosuren deutlich einfacher  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Biochemie ist anscheinend meine Achillesferse.Aber das krieg ich noch.Am WE ist BC und Chemie angesagt+Psych/Soz auffrischen.
Aber ich sollte es mir abgewhnen abends ab 9 ganze Physika zu kreuzen.Leider komm ich aus dem Rep nicht frher raus

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Ich glaubs ja nicht, hier sind tatschlich Leute die bei 80% anfangen an sich zu zweifeln...
> Nachdem ich insgesamt noch nichtmal auf 60 % komme, sondern irgendwo in den 50ern rumdmpel, kann ich's wohl knicken. Manche Leute sind einfach nicht schlau genug dazu, bm.


Ja in PsychSoz direkt nach dem lernen. Was davonoch hngt will ich nich wissen  ::-oopss:  
Wenn ich BC Fragen wiederhole lese ich dauernd Worte die ich noch nie gehrt haben.

Das einzig coole sind die Mibi Fragen in Bio,  :bhh:  Aber fr dieses Weingesetzt binich zu bld

----------


## wandschrank2

kann dir als tipp geben am nchsten abend die stoffwechselwege vom vortag nochmal zu berfliegen, das bringt echt viel

----------


## Matzexc1

> kann dir als tipp geben am nchsten abend die stoffwechselwege vom vortag nochmal zu berfliegen, das bringt echt viel


Das probier ich aus. Wenigstens ist das Trio fr die mndliche in 2 von 3 Fllen berechenbar

----------


## wandschrank2

ach hast du deine ladung? cool!

----------


## auroraborealis

So, seit heute gibt's bei uns die Liste mit den Terminen frs Mndliche (noch ohne Prfer, die gibt's erst ein paar Tage vorher).
Und ich Glckliche hab genau die Woche vor der Achriftlichen gezogen  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 

Immerhin haben sich nach meiner Rumheulerei hier meine Kreuzergebnisse in Anatomie um glatte 15% erhht. Da ist zwar noch Raum nach oben, aber es ist schon mal wesentlich besser als vorgestern.
Psycho und Physik hab ich noch nicht mal angeschaut...

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja hab meine Ladung und es sieht brauchbar aus.Nur gab es einen mit selbem Nachnamen und der hat noch bessere Prfer.

@auroraborealis fr Physik: Halbwissen und Konsequent D kreuzen.Dsie ganze Rechnerei berlasse ich den Leistungskurslern

----------


## auroraborealis

@Matze
Rechnen kann ich eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn ich denn die richtige Formel wsste, in die ich das Zeugs einsetzten muss  ::-oopss:

----------


## wandschrank2

stimmuuung

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Im Lernplan bin ich + ein Tag das Psycho
Wiederholen -2 Tage, aber das is ja normal, wobei ich auch  nur meine Klebchen wiederholen :-/
Fragen durchen - 2 Tage
morgen ist Physik dran, vielleicht sollte ich mir Antidepressiva besorgen...

----------


## nevermind923

Sachsen Anhalt soll auch endlich mal die Ladungen schicken!  :Traurig:

----------


## wandschrank2

es ist ein wunderschnes gefhl, stoffwechselwege nach 1000 mal lesen endlich mal wieder in und auswendiig zu knnen. auf dass es diese woche mit den leitungsbahnen genauso klappen wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

lernt ihr auch den verlauf von arterien ?^^ also hab dazu sehr selten fragen gesehen vom impp, wird eig. immer nach anastomosen gebieten gefragt oder nur die ste- kann ich mir mndlich auch schwer vorstellen dass man das gefragt wird-der arme dann  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

ach und was ich mich auch gefragt habe heute ist wie detailliert man aminosurenabbau/stoffwechel sich reinziehen sollte ? also im semster selber waren halt die basics thema mit transaminasen methioninzyklus, phenylalaninabbau usw- aber zu jeder aminosure den abbauweg ? z.t. die endprodukte wissen ist noch im rahmen, aber wenn man den lffler aufschlgt ist das verdammt viel. frher von 98-04 wurden das auch fter gefragt- die letzten jahre waren lieblinge (relativ gesehen natrlich weil ist immer nur eine frage pro examen) cystein mit taurin und homocystein mit cystathionin- so nie richtig gelernt, lohnt sich das noch irgendwie reinzuquetschen in die letzten zellen die noch nicht beansprucht sind, soweit das berhaupt mglich ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

ah doch, die groen leitungsbahnen werden auf jeden fall gefragti im mndlichen, also vorsicht davor.. vor allem die armnerven, pulsstellen am arm auch, pulsstellen am bein (also verlauf a. femoralis grob reicht, a. dorsalis pedis als endast ista uch wichtig fr kompartment-syndrom und so), n. ischiadicus + femoralis.

----------


## wandschrank2

ich glaub bei den groen stoffwechselwegen musst du auf jeden fall  wissen, was reinkommt, was rauskommt, was geschwindigkeitsbestimmendes enzym ist und wie die regulation vor allem erfolgt. en detail wrid glaube  ich hier keiner cholesterin-biosynthese abgefragt mndlich, aber hey, keine garantie  :Big Grin:  aber grad die AS wrd ich detailliert lernen, weil die strukturformeln (die 21) ja auch vorausgesetzt werden.. kA. zb die strukturformel von serin aus glycin herleiten kannst du , wenn du die stoffwechselwege kennst.. andere knnen ja auch gern noch ihre meinung dazu geben  :Smilie:  ich hab jetzt allel stoffwechselwege mit schritten gelernt, aber nur um sicher zu sein.

----------


## Overshoot

meinst du jetzt die normalen stoffwechsel wege wie citratzyklus und co ? oder kannst du von jeder aminosure den abbau schritt fr schritt mit enzym  ? bin ich jetzt geflasht :Big Grin:  oder hab ich das falsch verstanden  :Big Grin: 

hab mich auch vielleicht falsch ausgedrckt, mit aminosureabbau/stoffwechsel war auch aminosurestoffwechsel gemeint^^

----------


## Agrobacterium

Also wenn ich Stoffwechselwege aufsagen soll, das dauert so lang, solang hat keiner Geduld  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

nein, das meint ich nicht, ich meinte wirklich den groben zusammenhang, da aber auch alle schritte, wobei das ,,was geht rein, was kjommt raus, schrittmacher, regulation' wirklich das wichtige ist. zb hm-synthese ist im ML ja grob angerissen, wenn du mal dafr in den lffler reinschaust :O 
also ganz locker bleiben  :Smilie:  
zb leitungsbahnen, wenn man mit dem gedanken rein geht, das man den verlauf der arteria femoralis wirklich wissen will, dann lernt man das sogar in 2 minuten und das mein ich wirklich ernst, auch wenn ich hier den optimisten gern spiel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

ah ok alles klar^^ beruhigt mein gewissen^^ haha vielleicht kann man aber auch abschweifen wenn mans nicht in 2 minuten packt ? statt den verlauf : also die arteria femoralis besteh ja wie alle arterien aus media, dies aus glatten muskelzellen und am ende rattert man den kontraktionszyklus runter  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ganz am ende landet man beim hardyweinberg gesetz, und dann ist prfung vorbei und man muss kein verlauf mehr erklren^^

----------


## wandschrank2

ja genau  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Muede, schlechte Laune, immer noch keine Ladung und ich hasse es, wenn Menschen mit Erkltung in die Bib gehen. Sollen die doch gleich hergehen und einem ins Gesicht rotzen, da geht die Ansteckung bestimmt schneller. -.-

----------


## Agrobacterium

Also bevor ich Hardy Weinberg erklr, erzhl ich lieber die A.femoralis :P

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Sorry, war mal 2 Tage nicht online und les ez mal nicht alles nach. 

Aber, @ die Leute, die "nur" 50% kreuzen: Es wird nicht kapituliert ! Es darf nicht kapituliert werden!  :Big Grin: 

Mir gehts genauso. Hier in ER hatten wir doch die kack PsychSoz Klausur wo 70/175 keinen Schein zur Zulassung bekommen haben, und die war echt sau schwer. Was kreuze ich in PsychSoz (Mit bestandener Klausur) => 55% ..  :Big Grin:  erbrmlich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Jetzt muss ich mal ganz ne blde Frage stellen, weil das bei uns immernoch hei umstritten diskutiert wird - die 60% sind ber beide Tage schriftlich, oder? Also sind 50% und 70% auch 60%. Oder muss man jeden (schriftlichen) Tag 60% bringen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ueber beide Tage..

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mein ich doch auch. Aber es gibt immernoch Leute, die sind unbeirrbar berzeugt, man msse sogar jedes einzelne Fach bestehen... Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur falscher Ehrgeiz  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Meint ihr es gesteht ein signifikanter Zusammenhang, zwischen meiner exorbinanten Mdigkeit und dem Thema des Tages  Physik?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wenn p<a, dann auf jeden Fall. Ich denke, du kannst die Alternativhypothese annehmen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Ich werde am WE entgegen meiner Planung auch einen Nachmittag fr Physik opfern, hab aber auch meinen privaten Nachhilfelehrer, der sich mal kurz durch Physik kreuzt und mich dann in Kurzform auf das allerntigste briefen wird. Vielleicht mache ich ja doch ein paar Pnktchen in Physik.
Laune heute etwas besser, mal sehen, wie sie nach dem Kreuzen wird  ::-oopss:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich hab grad ein motivatiosnhoch, also los leute, geht ab heute  :Big Grin:

----------


## nevermind923

Ich hab das totale Tief. Physio konnte ich eigentlich immer gut, aber bei Atmung krieg ich keine Frage auf die Kette.  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  jemand nen Tipp wo das IMPP-freundlich drinsteht?

----------


## wandschrank2

ML steht alles drin

----------


## Agrobacterium

Aber ich find, das Atmunsskript ist das schlechtest geschriebene der Physio-Skripte. Ich hatte damit jedenfalls ziemlich Probleme und musste woanders nachlesen, was ich sonst nie tue, wenn ich mit ML lerne. Da sind halt einfach nur die Fakten aneinandergereiht, so nach dem Motto "Lerns auswendig". Falls du ein bisschen Zeit investieren kannst/willst, lies mal im Intensivkurs Physio das Atmungskapitel. Ist auch nicht soooo umfangreich, aber ich finde, ganz verstndlich.

----------


## Andreas

Durchaus gut ist das Kurzlehrbuch Physiologie von Huppelsberg. 

Es ist eigentlich kein Kurzlehrbuch im klassischen Sinne, da insgesamt doch recht ausfhrlich - aber krzer als die groen Standardwerke.

Zudem sind die Standardwerke hufig darauf ausgelegt, an eine Thematik wissenschaftlich heranzufhren, was gerade vor dem Physikum zur Wiederholung nicht unbedingt geeignet ist.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> ich hab grad ein motivatiosnhoch, also los leute, geht ab heute


Httest mir nicht ein bisschen was abgeben knnen  :Frown:  ? Hab heute kaum was geschafft  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dieses gottverdammte LPA! Die pennen doch in Halle! Ich will jetzt endlich diesen schei Termin wissen!  :Traurig:

----------


## nevermind923

@Andreas Danke dir! Ich glaube ich gucke mal in den Huppelsberg, hab den zuhause. Hatte fr die Physioklausuren immer mit dem Speckmann gelernt und bin ein bisschen lost ohne den dicken Schinken  :Smilie:  
@Sanguis Same here, ich finde da knnte mal ein Brief kommen

----------


## Monsunfisch

Baaah Anatomie ist echt tdlich. Den ganzen Tag fleiig gewesen und mit Embryo immernoch nicht durch  :Frown:  Ist doch zum Kotzen. Gut, dafr war ich auch whrend der Semester faul und hab das alles noch nie gehrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

noch genau 1 monat bis alles (hoffentlich, hoffentlich, hoffentlich!) vorbei ist :O

----------


## Anatom90

> Baaah Anatomie ist echt tdlich. Den ganzen Tag fleiig gewesen und mit Embryo immernoch nicht durch  Ist doch zum Kotzen. Gut, dafr war ich auch whrend der Semester faul und hab das alles noch nie gehrt


Ich wrde nicht so viel Zeit darauf verschwenden…. bei uns kam letztes Jahr zu Embryo vielleicht eine Frage dran oder so ;)

----------


## nevermind923

Also entweder werde ich langsam wahnsinnig, oder ich habe einen dicken Fehler in Endspurt Ana 3 entdeckt. Da steht: Der tractus corticospinalis ant kreuzt nicht auf die gegenseite, da der laterale aber die meisten Fasern stellt hat das funktionell keine bedeutung. Bin mir ziemlich sicher der anteriore trakt kreuzt auch, auf segmentebene dann halt?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Klar kreuzt der auf die Gegenseite..

----------


## Rhiannon

Wenn mich mein wieder-aktiviertes Neuroana-Wissen nicht im Stich lsst, seh ich das genau so. Der kreuzt, nur halt auf Segmentebene und nicht in der Decussatio pyramidum. Hoffentlich meinen die das so, sonst ist das n echt ordentlicher Fehler in dem Buch.

----------


## nevermind923

Gut, dann ist das ein fetter Fehler. Denn dass die erklren, das habe funktionell einfach keine Bedeutung, klingt nicht nach nem Tippfehler. Bin beruhigt dass ihr das auch so seht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm vielleicht meinen die wirklich, dass der nicht in der Pyramidenkreuzung kreuzt...das wr ja was ganz ausgefallenes, dass motorische Bahnen komplett ipsilateral verlaufen...

----------


## Anatom90

Es ist auch bekannt das im Endspurt einige Fachfehler vorhanden sind…. ich glaube im Internet gibt es irgendwo auch ne Fehlersammlung dazu… meine ich jedenfalls mal gesehen zu haben ;)

----------


## lft94

https://www.thieme.de/de/medizinstud...purt-34724.htm

Da ist die Fehlerliste, der Fehler von neuro steht da auch schon drin soweit ich mich erinnere.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Naja im Endeffekt kreuzt der Amt ja wieder zurck, vielleicht meinen die das? 
Hab heute nur das halbe Physik Skript geschafft und frag mich ob es da echt mehr als 2 punkten schaffe, bin mal gespannt wie das kreuzen morgen luft. 

Zuerst muss ich aber zum Arzt hab schon wieder Fieber bekommen...

----------


## Overshoot

lass mich raten in der bib angesteckt ?  :Big Grin: 

also manch fragen sind einfach zum kopfschtteln- sds-polyacriylamid geleeletrkopherese oder so wie genau da das natrium dodecylsulfat (hab ich noch  nie gehrt? :Big Grin: ) mit den proteinen interagiert. danach direkt ne frage zu uv absorption von nad und nadh und direkt kein bock mehr gehabt und breaking bad geguckt zum entspannen^^ ::-oopss:

----------


## wandschrank2

womit lernst du ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> lass mich raten in der bib angesteckt ? 
> 
> also manch fragen sind einfach zum kopfschtteln- sds-polyacriylamid geleeletrkopherese oder so wie genau da das natrium dodecylsulfat (hab ich noch  nie gehrt?) mit den proteinen interagiert. danach direkt ne frage zu uv absorption von nad und nadh und direkt kein bock mehr gehabt und breaking bad geguckt zum entspannen^^


Oh, da kann ich ja direkt froh sein, dass solche Fragen bei uns in den Testaten Standard waren.

----------


## Overshoot

ich oder schmuggelmuschen ? also biochemie  mit der dualen reihe und mediscript kurzlehrbuch in kombi. liet sich beides sehr schnell^^ in keinem von beiden steht aber was von der wirkungsweise von sds- also entweder in den medilearns oder im lffler..

----------


## Overshoot

> Oh, da kann ich ja direkt froh sein, dass solche Fragen bei uns in den Testaten Standard waren.


biochemie ist ganz cool, aber die biochemie labortechnik, verfahrensweisen usw sind megaa langweilig und sche**e :Big Grin:  mein beileid^^

----------


## wandschrank2

> ich oder schmuggelmuschen ? also biochemie  mit der dualen reihe und mediscript kurzlehrbuch in kombi. liet sich beides sehr schnell^^ in keinem von beiden steht aber was von der wirkungsweise von sds- also entweder in den medilearns oder im lffler..


duale reihe ist echt super.. die hatte ich in bc und anatomie(wobei das natrlich untoppbar war da). jaja das mit sodium-dodecyl-sulfat steht 1 zu 1 im ML ^^  ist auch recht simpel erklrt, nicht so detailliert wie im praktikumsskript ; ''auflockerung der proteinstrukturen durch anlagerung von natrium (s im sds fr sodium), es kommt zu negativ geladenen proteinfragmenten, die dann durch anlegung elektrischen stroms unterschiedlich weit in der elektrophorese wandern''. ich merk mir iimmer sachen besser, wenn sie mal jemand iwo erwhnt hat, vielleicht gehts dir auch so ^^ wr zb niemals auf die idee gekommen, mir sonst koniotomie und tracheotomie frs mdl anzugucken ...

----------


## Overshoot

also irgendwie auch unfair dass wenn man mit den groen bchern lernt teils bestraft wird weil da manche sachen nciht drinstehen  :Big Grin:  und medilearn quasi die kurzfassung ist, natrlich ist das nicht bse gemeint ich schau da auch selbst oft rein :Big Grin:  aber die autoren schauen sich die fragen gar nicht an und die auflage 3. ist fast 1:1 wie die 1.^^

aber jedenfalls werd ich sds jetzt nie mehr vergessen wegen dem gesprch hier :Big Grin:  leztes mal aber 2006 gefragt^^

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ja genau in der Bib. Bei 16 Grad passiert sowas halt mal. Sa da heute mit WINTER!!! Pulli und hab gefroren... Naja es gibt halt kein "Einheitswohlfhlklima"....

SDS PAGE meine Lieblingsfragen <3

Nach dem das Thermometer die 39 Grad marke geknackt hat geh ich mal pennen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das mit SDS steht aber durchaus im Mediscript KLB  :hmmm...:  Ich liebe dieses Buch  :Love:

----------


## wandschrank2

> also irgendwie auch unfair dass wenn man mit den groen bchern lernt teils bestraft wird weil da manche sachen nciht drinstehen  und medilearn quasi die kurzfassung ist, natrlich ist das nicht bse gemeint ich schau da auch selbst oft rein aber die autoren schauen sich die fragen gar nicht an und die auflage 3. ist fast 1:1 wie die 1.^^
> 
> aber jedenfalls werd ich sds jetzt nie mehr vergessen wegen dem gesprch hier leztes mal aber 2006 gefragt^^


ha, also hatte ich recht mti dem effekt :P  ML ist schon ganz kurz ja, aber dafr sind unheimlich viele detail-sachen versteckt find ich, z.B. osteoprotegin als substanz von osteoblasten hatte ich ganz vergessen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

ich sollte das mal detaillierter durcharbeiten^^ lese immer vorm einschlafen zum wiedehrolen paar stoffwechselvorgnge, dachte eig in der dualen reihe steht mehr^^ scheinbar nicht mehr physikumsspezifisches

----------


## wandschrank2

oh ja, kann ich dir echt empfehlen  :Smilie:  ist ein schner berblick ber alles und kreuzen direkt nach dem lesen ist am effektivsten was die hohen kreuz-prozente angeht  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich lern frs Physikum nur mit dem KLB, die Medilearns hab ich mir fr BC gar nicht geholt.

----------


## Overshoot

sogar im lllman rauch histo stehen 4 zeilen zur wirkungsweise von osteoprotegerin, und nicht in der dualen reihe wtf ? wenn mein leben mal extrem langweilig wird und zeit genug htte wrde ich ein ebschwerdebrief zu thieme schicken, auch komplement system ist da nur zu 30% ca erklrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich krieg stndig Panikattacken wegen der mndlichen :-/ Das nervt so....ich kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen wie das ist, wenn da drei Prfer aus drei Fchern vor mir sitzen und alle drei wollen was wissen.....

----------


## wandschrank2

> sogar im lllman rauch histo stehen 4 zeilen zur wirkungsweise von osteoprotegerin, und nicht in der dualen reihe wtf ? wenn mein leben mal extrem langweilig wird und zeit genug htte wrde ich ein ebschwerdebrief zu thieme schicken, auch komplement system ist da nur zu 30% ca erklrt


egal lass dich nicht entmutigen davon, das ist ja normal..ML ist ja oft eine zusammenstellugn von fragen und antworten, wie sie eins zu eins im examen dran kamen. replikationshemmstoffe MACHN replikation kaputt! ha neuer merkspruch  :Big Grin:

----------


## EVT

> Das mit SDS steht aber durchaus im Mediscript KLB  Ich liebe dieses Buch


Hast du jetzt doch einen Werbevertrag an Land gezogen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle da ?

Jemand Tipps gegen Prfungsunruhe im Magen-Darm Trakt ? Kamillentee ?

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich krieg stndig Panikattacken wegen der mndlichen :-/ Das nervt so....ich kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen wie das ist, wenn da drei Prfer aus drei Fchern vor mir sitzen und alle drei wollen was wissen.....


Ging mir nicht anders. Die Situation an sich ist dann aber nicht sooo schlimm wie man vorher denkt, weil man whrend der jeweiligen Prfung eh nur mit dem Prfer aus dem Fach spricht, die anderen blendet man da automatisch aus. Und die Zeit vergeht schneller, als man denkt!  :Smilie:

----------


## flopun

Die Zeit im mdl. verfliegt... Whrend du dran bist sowieso, da bist du nur fokussiert und in den Zeiten dazwischen schaltet man automatisch ab und denkt ber seine Leistung nach oder wie das nchste Fach wird oder ob du die Frage gewusst httest und schon bist du wieder dran!
Die lngste Zeit war find ich die am Gang als sie die Noten besprochen haben!

----------


## Andreas

> Ich krieg stndig Panikattacken wegen der mndlichen :-/ Das nervt so....ich kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen wie das ist, wenn da drei Prfer aus drei Fchern vor mir sitzen und alle drei wollen was wissen.....


Nun, zunchst einmal wollen ja nicht alle drei gleichzeitig etwas wissen. Des fteren ist es auch so, dass die beiden anderen Prfer die Zeit, wo sie selbst nicht prfen, nutzen, um die diverse Formulare die Prfung betreffend auszufllen. Im Physikum muss fast alles protokolliert werden, daher sind die Prfer recht viel am Schreiben. Das unterscheidet sich natrlich ein wenig von Prfer zu Prfer. 
Das heit: es ist meist nicht so, dass die drei Prfer die ganze Zeit auf einen schauen, hufig nur der, der gerade fragt.

Zudem drfte es vielleicht eine beruhigende Wirkung haben, dass ja im Regelfalle vier Prflinge for drei Prfern sitzen.

Die Situation an sich ist vergleichsweise ruhig: eine Prfungsgruppe sitzt, wenn man den Prpsaal betritt, rechts direkt am Eingang, die andere links ganz hinten. Man hrt sich gegenseitig also meistens nicht. Es sei denn, die jeweils andere Gruppe ist besonders laut, aber das kommt wohl eher selten vor.


Auf den Leichentischen liegen Laken drauf, sodass sie als Tisch dienen. Davor die Sthle. An jedem Platz liegt Papier und Stifte. Manche Prfer wollen gerne viel gezeichnet haben, andere weniger.
Vor allem die Anatomen sitzen hufig mit Stoppuhr da, um die 5 min / 5 min / 5 min Einteilung fr die Themen gut einhalten zu knnen.


Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo die mndlichen Prfungen losgehen und der Prpsaal nur noch von 7 bis 8 Uhr geffnet ist, ist die rechte Seite gesperrt und es stehen bereits die Tische mit Schreibzeug usw. da. 
Man kann sich dann also bereits ein bisschen auf die Situation einstimmen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Kann mit jemand erklren wie man gut in Kubik und und Kubik unter einander umrechnet?
Ich wei das 1l = 1dm3 ist aber wieviel mm3 sind das dann etc?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Mit Logik htte ich es versucht 1dm^3 ist ein Krper mit jeweils Kantenlnge 1dm=10cm=100mm, das dann hoch3, 1000000mm^3?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

1mm= 10^-3m
10^-3 10^-310^-3=10^-9m3
Etc... Wie Coxy ja schon schrieb.

----------


## wandschrank2

hiers jar ichtig was los heute

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ja aber damit komm ich irgendwie nicht klar :Nixweiss: 

wenn ich 1dm3 hab sind das dann 10^-3x10^-3x10^-3 cm3 und um das dann auf mm runter zubrechen noch mal das selbe, also insgesammt 18Nullen?

sind dann 8dm3= 8x10^18mm3??

Physik ist brigens das einzige Fach, was ich nach dem lernen mit 45%Kreuze. Naja ich glaub ich geh dazu ber Physik einfach jeden Tag zukreuzen und mir die Formel rausschreibe die so dran kommen...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Nee, wenn du zehn dm hast, dann geht das so:
1dm=0,1m=10^-1m
10dm=10(10^-110^-110^-1)=1010^-3m  :Grinnnss!: 
Denk dir einfach alle m in kubik.
In mm das selbe "nach unten", oder wasWar nochmal die Frage?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Also eigentlich wollte ich den freien Tag ja heute ausfallen lassen, aber irgendwie bin ich anstatt zu lernen, doch lieber shoppen gegangen und hab die Wsche gemacht.  ::-oopss:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

und was gefunden ^^ ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Joa, bin jetzt um 2 paar Schuhe und 2 Oberteile und meine Wohnung um ein paar Dekosachen reicher. Dafr aber auch um viel Geld rmer.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Jemine

Bis wann kann man sich von dieser Schnappsidee Physikum noch abmelden? 
Ich sehe bei mir echt keine Chance mehr, es ist unfassbar und einfach peinlich, wie schlecht ich bin. Wenn hier nochmal irgendjemand wegen " buhu, ich hab nur 80%" rumheult, raste ich aus.

----------


## nevermind923

ist manchmal einfach ganz schn notwendig, ne?  :Top: 
ich setz mich gleich erstmal mit nem bierchen in den garten, schlielich ist samstag!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Bis wann kann man sich von dieser Schnappsidee Physikum noch abmelden? 
> Ich sehe bei mir echt keine Chance mehr, es ist unfassbar und einfach peinlich, wie schlecht ich bin. Wenn hier nochmal irgendjemand wegen " buhu, ich hab nur 80%" rumheult, raste ich aus.


Nix da. Du schaffst das genauso wie wir anderen auch. Wir schaffen das alle!!

----------


## wandschrank2

hab auch schon so manche abende mit bier gelernt  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
@jemine, wie viel kreuzt du denn? gib doch nicht auf jetzt. und abmelden kannst dud cih bis zu dem zeitpunkt, den das LPA vorgibt, oft gehts auch bevor man die ladung bekommen hat, aber da kann man keine garantie drauf geben.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Quark! Hier meldet sich keiner ab! Hr auf zu spinnen!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

@_Sanguis_: Ja so ist das shoppen :Big Grin: 

=> Es wird nicht kapituliert <=

----------


## wandschrank2

was lernt ihr grad schnes denn in eurem plan?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Immer noch Anatomie- dauert mit der Dualen Reihe natrlich lnger als mit den Medilearns, aber ich hab ein besseres Gefhl bzgl. mndliche Prfung..

----------


## mathematicus

Da wir erst das mndliche hatten, habe ich gar keinen Plan und kreuze examensweise und lese die Kommentare bei Fragen, die ich falsch gekreuzt habe. Psycho lese ich parallel dazu im Endspurt nach, auch wenn es mich echt gaaaar nicht interessiert  :Big Grin:  Auerdem hat zielgerichtetes Kreuzen nur noch Sinn, wenn ich eine 2 haben will im schriftlichen, denn ob 3 oder 4 ndert an meiner Endnote eh nix mehr^^ also wozu stressen..

----------


## wandschrank2

megagut man, war auch ne starke leistung. naja vielleciht schaffst du ja ne 1  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wer auch immer gerade vielleicht ein bisschen genervt vom lernen ist.....seht euch das an und euch gehts gleich besser xD http://9gag.com/gag/awrq8rQ

----------


## Overshoot

ich hatte mir auch mal eine eins in den kopf gesetzt, aber wieder aufgegeben, das ist echt nur stress pur und lohnt sich nicht wircklich, nur damit man sagen kann ich hatte eine 1 im physikum, aber danach wird ja kaum gefragt spter  :Big Grin:  lieber "entspannt" einfach tglich normal lernen als den vogel kriegen und versuchen jeden satz in jedem (groen) buch auswendig zu lernen und 1000 fragen pro tag kreuzen^^ heit nicht dass man nicht eine eins kriegen kann, aber wohl am ehesten die brains  :Big Grin:  90% in JEDEM fach ist schon ne harte nummer. in meinem lieblingsfach anatomie hab ich einmal 91% gekreuzt, das andere mal 70% oder so, es hngt echt mega viel von den themen und den fragen ab, also glck^^ man wei manchmal auch nicht was genau die jetzt wollen weil die fragen teils schwammig sind und auch 2 (seltener 3) antworten richtig erscheinen. und es sind fragen worber man sich beim lernen nie richtig gedanken macht (auer man lernt mit medilearn vielleicht), weil man die stze zwar liet aber nicht wircklich liet wort fr wort und daraus schlussfolgerungen zieht^^ z.b. das nervus ulnaris richtig dorsal liegt, also verlauf zwar schn gelernt, sulcus n. ulnaris im epicondylus, vorher segmente dann guyon alle fitzelste (ramus communicans cum nervo ulnari schn zum abgeben in der mndlichen :Big Grin: ) aber selbst im atlas hab ich zumindest nie richtig realisiert dass er wircklich dorsal liegt im sulcus, dachte immer so medial halt wegen musikantenknochen^^ an der grenze zu ventral und dorsal- oder das der purinnukleotid zyklus nicht dazu da ist imp zu bilden um das gleichgewicht zu verlagern, sondern fumarat in den citratzyklus einzuspeien(und direkt falsch gekreuzt) etc also wisst vielleicht was ich meine

und wenn wir dann schon bei 9gag& co sind  :Big Grin:  http://hugelol.com/lol/300925

----------


## wandschrank2

hm seh ich zb gar nicht so, ich find eine eins bekommt man im physikum eher. bzw deutlich entspannter, wenn man in der vorklinik schon immer sehr gut vorbereitet war. ich kenne eine, die hat die vorklinik echt gekillt und ganz entspannt die 1,0 bekommen ohne monatelang sich durchzuqulen vorher. die hatte halt auch alle klausuren immer fast volle punktzahl. ich wei auch nicht, ob man die 1,0 macht, um die 1,0 da stehen zu haben, sondern um einfach sein (eigenes) bestes zu geben. naja, aber ich glaub das sieht eh jeder anders.

----------


## mathematicus

Macht euch blo nicht verrckt wegen der Note!!! Ich wei zwar nicht, wie das kurz vor dem Schriftlichen wird, aber vor der Mndlichen war es mir wirklich total egal, v.a. nachdem ich gesehen hatte, wer mich prft  :Big Grin:  Bestehen anstreben und sich dann freuen, wenn's doch etwas besser wird, ist deutlich entspannter^^

----------


## wandschrank2

ich will auch einfach nur irgendwie bestehen

----------


## Agrobacterium

Und ich mchte mal wieder ein Buch lesen, wo keins der Worte "Innervation", "Transaminierung" oder "Rezeptorpotenzial" drin vorkommt... *genervt*

----------


## wandschrank2

nach dem physikum les ich erstmal gar nix mehr  :Big Grin:  wie lange gehen eure ferien?

----------


## nevermind923

wei nicht, hab ja immer noch keine ladung frs mndliche  :was ist das...?:

----------


## wandschrank2

ich meinte wann das wintersemester los geht ^^

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich hab einfach kein Losglck  :Wand: 
Heute die Ladung zur Mndlichen bekommen und die absolute Horrorkombination gezogen. Es gab nur zwei Prfer von ber hundert, die ich nicht haben wollte. Und guess what... Den einen hab ich in Physio, den anderen in Biochemie.
Einzig Anatomie scheint machbar, aber die Dame hat keine Protokolle und eigentlich ist Anatomie mein schwchstes Fach.
Damn it!

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich hab einfach kein Losglck 
> Heute die Ladung zur Mndlichen bekommen und die absolute Horrorkombination gezogen. Es gab nur zwei Prfer von ber hundert, die ich nicht haben wollte. Und guess what... Den einen hab ich in Physio, den anderen in Biochemie.
> Einzig Anatomie scheint machbar, aber die Dame hat keine Protokolle und eigentlich ist Anatomie mein schwchstes Fach.
> Damn it!


oh nein.. und wann hast du?

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich hab einfach kein Losglck 
> Heute die Ladung zur Mndlichen bekommen und die absolute Horrorkombination gezogen. Es gab nur zwei Prfer von ber hundert, die ich nicht haben wollte. Und guess what... Den einen hab ich in Physio, den anderen in Biochemie.
> Einzig Anatomie scheint machbar, aber die Dame hat keine Protokolle und eigentlich ist Anatomie mein schwchstes Fach.
> Damn it!


Protokolle lernen!!! Mehr kann man eh nicht machen. Und wenn es Prfer sind, die alles fragen, dann halt alles mit ML oder Endspurt einmal durchackern, fr ein groes Buch reicht die Zeit eher nicht..

----------


## wandschrank2

> Protokolle lernen!!! Mehr kann man eh nicht machen. Und wenn es Prfer sind, die alles fragen, dann halt alles mit ML oder Endspurt einmal durchackern, fr ein groes Buch reicht die Zeit eher nicht..


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Falls das mal jemand im mdl. Physikum gefragt wird..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEi_4Cyx4Uw
xDD

----------


## EVT

Ey, das hast du von mir geklaut!  :hmmm...:  :Big Grin:  Ich finde das voll lustig.

----------


## auroraborealis

@wandschrank
Ich hab am 12.08.

Ich hab mir jetzt schon mal die Protokolle fr BC besorgt und es steigert meine Laune nicht gerade. Abgesehen davon, dass er wirklich ALLES gezeichnet haben will (auch smtliche Medikamente wie Methotrexat), er will auch die genauen Reaktionsmechanismen aller Enzyme. Wie genau sieht das aktive Zentrum der ATP Synthase aus, welche AS sind da wie angeordnet, welche Kraft wirkt das H+ auf welchen Rest aus... und jedes mal sucht er sich ein neues Enzym aus. Wenn es wenigstens immer die gleichen wren.
Ich gehe jetzt eine Runde Frustjoggen und dann setz ich mich wieder an den Lffler. Aus ML fragt er gar nichts.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Just smile and wave, smile and wave  :Smilie: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvYBZRwwGB4

----------


## Matzexc1

> @wandschrank
> Ich hab am 12.08.
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt schon mal die Protokolle fr BC besorgt und es steigert meine Laune nicht gerade. Abgesehen davon, dass er wirklich ALLES gezeichnet haben will (auch smtliche Medikamente wie Methotrexat), er will auch die genauen Reaktionsmechanismen aller Enzyme. Wie genau sieht das aktive Zentrum der ATP Synthase aus, welche AS sind da wie angeordnet, welche Kraft wirkt das H+ auf welchen Rest aus... und jedes mal sucht er sich ein neues Enzym aus. Wenn es wenigstens immer die gleichen wren.
> Ich gehe jetzt eine Runde Frustjoggen und dann setz ich mich wieder an den Lffler. Aus ML fragt er gar nichts.


Ein freundlicher Mensch.Ich halte dir die Daumen und wnsche viel Erfolg.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@AA danke, aber ich glaub ich bin da zu bld fr... Man ich knnte das alles mal und jetzt is alles weg uns die Zeit reicht nicht zum wiederholen.

@ aurora das is ja mal ober assi. Ich kann noch nicht mal atp malen....

Mir is gerade aufgefallen, das gestern ein Freund von mir geheiratet hat und ich Hans einfach vergessen. Mega peinlich, hatte zwar schon gesagt dass ich mitten im Physikum stecke, aber trotzdem...

----------


## Matzexc1

Wenn ich was malen muss wird das ziemlich unlustig.Ich kann nur Kohlenhydrate

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@schmuggel: das ml Mathe Skript erklrt besser als ich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## flopun

Wie hart ist den methotrexat malen lassen....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Methotrexat...gerade zum ersten Mal gelesen....wsste nix damit anzufangen...

----------


## davo

> @AA danke, aber ich glaub ich bin da zu bld fr... Man ich knnte das alles mal und jetzt is alles weg uns die Zeit reicht nicht zum wiederholen.
> 
> @ aurora das is ja mal ober assi. Ich kann noch nicht mal atp malen....
> 
> Mir is gerade aufgefallen, das gestern ein Freund von mir geheiratet hat und ich Hans einfach vergessen. Mega peinlich, hatte zwar schon gesagt dass ich mitten im Physikum stecke, aber trotzdem...


1 dm in mm umrechnen:

1 dm = 1*10^1 cm = 1*10 mm

da man Kubik will muss man das jetzt noch  nehmen (dazu einfach den Exponenten mit 3 multiplizieren), weshalb 1 dm = 1*10^6 mm

----------


## Overshoot

wir mussten in den praktika am ende auch immer einiges anzeichnen, auch folsure. hab grad nach nachgeguckt und methotrexat unterscheidet sich nur in zwei methylgruppen von der folsure, also wenn man vitamine zeichnen kann (aber das ist eig nur schikane fr die studenten sowas lernen zu lassen...:/) dann knnte man bei dem prfer folsure anzeichen und erklren dass es sich aber chemisch leicht unterscheiden muss oder so. falls er auch noch andere medikamente zeichnen lassen will in der prfung an kompetetive hemmung denken und dann den stoff zeichnen der normalerweise vom enzym erkannt wird und nicht vom medikament verdrngt

----------


## flopun

> Methotrexat...gerade zum ersten Mal gelesen....wsste nix damit anzufangen...


Warst du das nicht mit den 91% in Anatomie?? Dann kann dein bewussten ja nicht so weit Weg davon sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ne, das mit den 91% war ich nicht...den zweiten Satz check ich nicht.^^ Leute ihr msst aufpassen was eure Autokorrektur da fabriziert.^^

----------


## flopun

:Big Grin:  .... Bc-Wissen sollte da stehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Overshoot

ich war das mit anatomie^^ kommt aber nur von 7 monaten vorprp in der vorklinik^^ das eine korreliert nicht unbedingt mit anderen fchern, physio z.b. liege ich wenn die fragen gut sind bei 55-60% ^^ und in einigen jahren  berwiegen dann noch rechenaufgaben, atmung auge und akustik z.b. das ist schlimmste was es gibt da zu rechnen in den 3 gebietenxD mein plan ist zumindest alle rechenaufgaben im schriftlichen ans ende zu verschieben^^ wie macht ihr das ? die in rechnen auch eher eine niete sind^^

----------


## Monsunfisch

Dito, Physik und andres Rechnen ans Ende verlegt, und dann kann ich je nach briger Zeit entscheiden, wie viel ich welchen dieser Aufgabe davon gebe. Kann man ja schon grob abschtzen ob man ne Idee zu ner Aufgabe hat oder einfach irgendwelche Werte multipliziert, in der Hoffnung, man kriegt irgendwas raus, das auch in den Lsungen vorkommt..

----------


## flopun

Die physiorechnungen sind echt ein graus!
Also physio Rechnungen mache ich sozusagen schon in der Reihenfolge, aber wenn man kein physikpro ist empfiehlt es sich das ans Ende zu legen....Va. Geht deine Motivation baden wenn du mit 20 physikfragen einsteigst....

----------


## Joolz

> Und ich mchte mal wieder ein Buch lesen, wo keins der Worte "Innervation", "Transaminierung" oder "Rezeptorpotenzial" drin vorkommt... *genervt*


Ich auch  :Love: 
Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder ein gutes Buch lesen wenn der Mist rum ist  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aaah ich mag nicht mehr......jetzt wrd ich so gern joggen gehen bevor ich mit Biochemie anfange und da regnet es... -.-

----------


## wandschrank2

prometheusse machen mich so glcklich  :Love:

----------


## Overshoot

ist einer vielleicht biochemie/chemie ass ? mal ne frage zu einer altfragexD wieso ist beta carotin aus 8 isopren einheiten aufgebaut ? ist ja eine c5 einheit, beim durchzhlen komm ich aber nicht auf 40 c atome, sondern auf 22 (nur auf die kette bezogen, der ring gehrtja nicht zum isopren oder?). und wenn man die kette isoliert anschaut sinds doch nur 4 isopren einheiten!? (also zwei doppelbindung und ein abzweigendes c-atom als eine einheit angesehen) ich versteh grad nichts mehr^^ und im internet finde ich nichts dazu^^

----------


## Joolz

Doch du musst die Ringe mitzhlen, dann hast du genau 40C-Atome

----------


## Overshoot

ah ok danke dir- aber in den ringen ist dann doch eine doppelbindung zu wenig oder ? sind ja 2 pro isopren

----------


## sheep

> prometheusse machen mich so glcklich


haha... ich stell mir grad vor, wie unser ana-prof (hat das teil mitverfasst) bei so 'ner aussage abgehen wrde...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

bin ich die einzige, die mittlerweile so latent aggressiv ist und zustzlich ohne Grund anfngt zuheulen?

----------


## lft94

> bin ich die einzige, die mittlerweile so latent aggressiv ist und zustzlich ohne Grund anfngt zuheulen?


Ne bist du sicher nicht. Ich kann auch nicht mehr... Mir ist schon den ganzen Tag schlecht vor Angst und nichts hilft...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> bin ich die einzige, die mittlerweile so latent aggressiv ist und zustzlich ohne Grund anfngt zuheulen?


Ne bist du nicht. Meine Freunde haben mir schon vorausgesagt, dass ich wenn alles vorbei ist, bestimmt schon jemanden verprgelt hab. Und das mit dem Heulen..ja..kenn ich auch.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hasse mich vorallem selber, wenn ich so bin. 
Hab meinen Papa gerade total angezickt, der eigentlich nur ganz lieb gefragt, ob der mir so ein Sonnensegel kaufen und vorbringen soll. Ich denke mal die Botschaft dahinter, er will mich sehn (wo wie wieder bei Psycho wren). Und ich hab den dann total angezickt, dass dafr gerade echt keine Zeit hab und bei es bei dem wetter eh keinen Sinn macht  :grrrr....:  
Naja hab ihm schon dreimal gesagt ich mchte nen Schirm, wegen den Tauben und ich lass mir so sachen auch nicht so gern schencken, es reicht, dass die mir mein leben finanziert.
Dann hab ich mich so mies gefhlt und erst mal gerunde geheult...

Gammel heute nur rum. Mein Tag vorspung ist futsch, wenn ich glck hab wiederhole ich gerade so Bewegungapp. Dann hnge ich mit dem Wiederholen 2 Tage zurck, alles total doof und kacke...

Ich geh mal wieder ne runde heulen, bevor Becken/Bein kommt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wenn dieser Psychoterror sich am Ende nicht lohnt, dann bekomm ich nen Anfall..

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Wenn dieser Psychoterror sich am Ende nicht lohnt, dann bekomm ich nen Anfall..


Ich glaube, wenn bei uns allen der Mist nicht laufen wird, ist auf der Welt niemand mehr sicher...  :Mad: 
 :Slap:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich kann einfach nicht mehr und will nur noch, dass es aufhrt... wenn ich daran denke, dass es nur noch zwei wochen sind  :kotzen:  und dass danach die mndliche kommt :Oh nee...:  Ich kann die bib nich mehr sehen, ich kann meinen schreibtisch auch nich mehr sehen, ich kann die lernbltter an meinen wnden nich mehr sehen. Ich mchte alles am liebsten kaputt schlagen....
Und ich brauche SPORT!!! Ganz dringend... egal wie es mir  geht morgen geh ich ins fitti und werde trainieren bis meine Muskeln zittern.

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ja. Sport vermiss ich auch. Habe einen Kurs einmal die Woche auf den ich nicht verzichte, und meine Kondition baut dermaen ab, unmenschlich ist das.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Haha Kondition was ist das...seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr schwimmen gegangen...heute beim Joggen fast gestorben..T.T

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Wenn dieser Psychoterror sich am Ende nicht lohnt, dann bekomm ich nen Anfall..


Hab schon so einen "Zusammenbruch" im 2. Semester erlebt. Wichtig ist, das Studium nicht an absolut erster Stelle stehen zu lassen. Wenn man keine Lust mehr hat, raus -> Freund/Freundin, Sport, Bad, See, etc .. ;)

Nicht das Studium die "kontrolle bernehmen lassen" ...  :Smilie: 

Und wenn man wo durchfllt, schafft man es im 2 oder 3 Anlauf  :Smilie:  Mchtest gar nicht wissen in wie vielen 2ten Versuchen ich schon war und sehe und staune nach 4 Semestern regulr im Physikum :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

mittlerweile komme ich schon hartes schnaufen wenn ich die treppen hochgehe zum lernen nach dem essen xD manchmal lass ich mir das essen auch bringen ins zimmer  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  egal nach dem physikum kommt der regelmige sportrhythmus wieder

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

mir is sport auch super wichtig, aber ich dacht "dieses mal biste vernnftig und  machst kein sport wenn du krank bist" gebracht hat es nix, alo ab morgen sport... Fieber is auch weg, nur Halsweh und die Nebenhhlen sind geblieben

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Nicht das Studium die "kontrolle bernehmen lassen" ...


Ja leicht gesagt. :-/ Das Physikum ist gerade dabei mir das Privatleben zu ruinieren...du willst dich mit jemand bestimmten treffen? Geht nicht! Du hast ja nur einen Tag in der Woche frei und da hat er meist keine Zeit..Zum kotzen...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Naja, das sagt sich so leicht, dann eben im 2. oder 3.Anlauf...ich will schon deshalb JETZT bestehen, um mir diese Odyssee nicht nochmal geben zu mssen! Denn ehrlich - wenn man ein halbes Jahr spter nochmal antritt, wer setzt sich schon hin und wiederholt tglich, damit das alles im Kopf bleibt...und in nem halben Jahr ist das meiste wieder weg. Und dann nochmal diese Qulerei? Nein danke!!!

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich werd wahnsinnig.Es fehlen immer ein paar Punkte zur 60% Grenze und mein Computer entscheidet :Big Grin: u brauchst kein Internet.Ich sag dir nicht wo der Fehler ist,aber ich stell mal die ipv6 Konnektivitt ein.
 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: 
Wenigstens der Laptop ist brav.

Schade das ihr so weit weg seid.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Schade das ihr so weit weg seid.


War das jetzt ne Aussage, die an die 60% gerichtet ist? "Schade, dass ihr so weit weg seid.."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Nein. Weil ich wrde jetzt zu gerne entspannt was trinken gehen und diesen Abend ausklingen lassen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Schau dir das an! Das ist besser als jeder Alkohol! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEi_4Cyx4Uw Diese Gerusche, die er zwischendurch von sich gibt XD Ich kann nicht mehr...x)

----------


## mathematicus

Prost!  :Party:  Ich kreuze zum Glck ganz passabel, nur Psychologie und Physik mssen noch optimiert werden.  :Big Grin:  Ich kreuze jetzt einfach jeden Tag 1 Examen und lese die Kommentare bei Fragen, die ich falsch habe. Wie weit kreuzt ihr zurck? Dachte so an die maximal letzten 5-7 Examina?

----------


## wandschrank2

F2009 - F2014, 5 find ich zu wenig

----------


## Matzexc1

> Prost!  Ich kreuze zum Glck ganz passabel, nur Psychologie und Physik mssen noch optimiert werden.  Ich kreuze jetzt einfach jeden Tag 1 Examen und lese die Kommentare bei Fragen, die ich falsch habe. Wie weit kreuzt ihr zurck? Dachte so an die maximal letzten 5-7 Examina?


Frhjahr 09-Frhjahr 14. Physik komme ich mit Halbwissen und D klar.Nur BC und Chemie nervt,aber der Rest kommt

@sanguis: Danke.Das ist wirklich gut

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich berlegt dauernd, ob ich  mich trauen soll tag 1 mal komplett zukreuzen, oder ob ich bis nach Physio warte... Hab Angst, dass ich total abdreh, wenn es nich so luft und es mich total aus dem Konzept bringt. Anders seit knnte ich es dann noch mal ndern, wo bei das wohl 2 wochen (!!!) eh zupt is :-/ 
Hab angst vor nem schock

----------


## Matzexc1

> ich berlegt dauernd, ob ich  mich trauen soll tag 1 mal komplett zukreuzen, oder ob ich bis nach Physio warte... Hab Angst, dass ich total abdreh, wenn es nich so luft und es mich total aus dem Konzept bringt. Anders seit knnte ich es dann noch mal ndern, wo bei das wohl 2 wochen (!!!) eh zupt is :-/ 
> Hab angst vor nem schock


Es ist nervig,aber man sieht wo die ganzen Schwchen liegen.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mein Lernplan endet ja nchstes WE und dann fang ich auch erst an, ganze Examina zu kreuzen. Ich finde, zum Lckenfllen muss die Woche dann eben reichen, zumal ja wenn du 10 Examen kreuzt, du wahrscheinlich zehnerlei Lcken findest, die ja aber nicht alle relevant werden, da ja jedes Examen anders ist. In dem wusstest du das nicht, in nem anderen was anderes nicht...aber ich denke, das mittelt sich ber die Anzahl der Examen, die du kreuzt, ganz gut. Eins allein sagt eh nicht aus, wie gut du bist.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Eins allein sagt eh nicht aus, wie gut du bist.


Nur das kommende.  :Grinnnss!: 

Jo ich muss jetzt in der nchsten Woche BC, Psycho und Histo schaffen.......Dann werden erst ganze Examina gekreuzt..

----------


## Agrobacterium

Also mir ging das schon so - einmal passabel gekreuzt, gedacht juhu, kann ich, nchstes Mal voll abgekackt. Was ich damit sagen will - wenn du Angst hast, dass das Probeexamen schlecht luft sagt das ungefhr gar nix aus, meiner Erfahrung nach. Beispiel - meine Kreuzergebnisse in Physio variieren von 50-75%. Ich glaub weder, dass ich gut bin, noch dass ich schlecht bin deswegen.

----------


## Agrobacterium

@ Sanguis: das dachte ich mir auch, das ist leider die Ironie bei der Sache.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei mir ist es auch ein Wechsel zwischen Tal und Berg,aber im Mittelwert bessert es sich.Auerdem merk ich wie ich die Fehler ausbgel.Bis Freitag abend hab ich noch ein Anatomierepetitorium und die restlichen Tage wird dann nur noch BC und Physio gemacht.

----------


## flopun

meiner meinung nach lohnt sichs schon bis 06 nach hinten zu kreuzen! irgendwie sind die examen doch in einer art und weise alle gleich...also viele themenbereiche wiederholen sich jedes jahr, nur wird oft mal genau das gegenteil gefragt..
was wollen sie denn noch viele neue fragen finden wenn man mal berlegt 10jahre zurck bei zb physio mit 60 fragen sind einfach mal 1200 physio fragen...da kann nicht immer was neues kommen!

in den lernpaketen wiederholt es sich ja auch oft...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBzOewZsskc

----------


## Matzexc1

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBzOewZsskc


Genau das ist mein Wahlspruch fr das Physikum

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich kreuze ja immer das Fach wa sich gerade lerne komplett, also ist wenn as letzte  Examen was ich kreuze aussagenkrftig, wobei man ja noch das vergessen einplanen muss... Gekreut habe ich bis H08 und teilweise auch die Lernpakete, aber jeden Tag ca 100 Fragen aus nem Examen, plus Lernpaket plus falsche wiederholen ist teilweise echt zuviel fr mich, dann mach ich mega doofe fehler...

Nach meinem Plan, bin ich nchste Woche Samstag durch und dann habe ich bis auch Physio auch schon alles einmal wiederholt.
Dann fange ich an jeden Tag ein Tag vom Examen zukreuzen und wiederhole noch mal die groen Fcher.Dann habe ich drei Examina die einigermaen Aussagekrftig sind.

----------


## nie

Moah, ich htte jetzt gern mal die Prfer fr die mndliche Prfung. Hab ja die schriftliche Prfung schon bestanden und muss deshalb nicht mehr kreuzen und wenn man nur fr die mndliche lernt, dann machts auch irgendwie nicht wirklich Sinn, nach dem Lernplan zu lernen. Hab jetzt halt die letzten Wochen damit verbracht, mal meine Defizite auszuarbeiten und groe Lcken zu fllen und hng jetzt irgendwie in einem Loch, weil ich nicht so wirklich we, was ich eigentlich genau vorbereiten soll. War in den letzten 3 Tage nicht so wirklich produktiv.  :was ist das...?:  Und so richtig motiviert bin ich auch nicht und irgendwie sind nchste Woche auch noch so viele Dinge, die spaiger sind als lernen -.-

----------


## Breteken

Also ich halte mich ja gerade mit Physik auf... Hab mir vorgenommen bis 1996 zurckzukreuzen, aber nach 15 Minuten hat sich dass dann erledigt....   das nimmt soooooo viel Zeit in Anspruch zu lernen und so wirklich steig ich da nicht hinter... Ich traue mir durch BEWUSSTES WISSEN 2 von 20 Punkten zu.... berhaupt dafr lernen? Oder einfach nur zufllig was ankreuzen?

----------


## Overshoot

also wrde bisschen scripte, kurzlehrbcher oder kommentare berfliegen um zumindest die theoretischen fragen zu beantworten, sind meistens 2-3 bei 15 fragen im herbst. dann fr jedes groe kapitel (8) die wichtigsten formel lernen. selbst ich als rechenniete kann zahlen in u=r x i oder f= m x g usw einsetzen, 5-6 fragen sind auf solche einfachen formeln beschrnkt, dann muss man noch mit potenzen rechnen knnen, das geht auch grade noch wenn man einfach alles auf das gleiche "zieht" z.b. auf 10 hoch minus 3 oder so. dann hat man schon 50-60% wenn man die wichtigsten formeln kann. als tipp den ich selbst hier gelesen habe im forum einfach in den antwortmglichkeiten auf die einheit schauen- dann wei man welche formel man braucht und wie man grob schonmal rechnet ! die letzten 5-7 fragen sind dann ne nummer hrter, wo ich zumindest schon an die grenzen komme. das sind die fitzelformeln die man meistens aus zeitdruck nicht mitlernt oder schnell vergisst , z.b. w= 1/2 x D x x hoch 2. (spannenergie einer feder letztes examen..) und wo man mehrere formeln kombinieren muss um eine variable quasi durch eine formel zu ersetzen. und das gerechne ist wird dann sehr schwer mit piko und mikroliter pro nanogramm mit gramm vergleichen usw.

kreuzen bringt in physik meiner meinung nach nicht wircklich was, dauert echt lange und es sind nie altfragen, rechnen ist eh immer anders ! nur die kommentare anschauen und alle formeln aufschreiben die dort benutzt werden und dann eine liste machen welche wie oft benutzt wurde ! diese dann drauf haben. auch wenn physik ech scheie ist, 5-8 punkte kann man schon "leicht " holen ! dann bisschen rateglck und man kommt vielleicht sogar auf 10-11

ach und noch anschauen wie viel kubikmm kubik cm, mmhg hpa, mbar bar, j kcal etc ensprechen ! wird leider vorausgesetzt.

----------


## Breteken

ja das hrt sich doch gut an! danke fr den tipp.. hoffen wa das es so einigermaen gut geht...
jeder hat das zwar bestimmt schon 89234x gehrt oder selbst gesagt, aber ich peile einfach bei manchen Sachen nicht was die in 'ner rztlichen Prfung zu suchen haben... und whrend des Physik kreuzens kommt das besonders hoch....
aber naja, meckern hilft ja auch nichts..

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich finde, die Physikfragen, die so halb Physio sind, gehen sogar...aber dass man mit D ne besonders hohe Trefferquote haben soll, konnte ich bislang nicht feststellen...hab mit "Wissen" und den Rest D raten sogar mal nur 20% geschafft  :keule:

----------


## wandschrank2

hat denn jemand erfolgserlebnisse? :P

----------


## Agrobacterium

In Physik? Frag mal Instinct :P

----------


## wandschrank2

ne allgemein^^

----------


## nie

Falls es euch trstet: ich hab vorm schriftlichen Physik einfach ignoriert. Nicht gelernt und nur minimal an dem Tag gekreuzt, an dem es auf dem Plan stand. 
In der Prfung selbst hab ich dann einfach alle Zahlen so lang miteinander verechnet, bis was rauskam was unten stand (und immer auf die Einheiten gucken...), bei manchen Aufgaben bisschen logisch gedacht und bei Rest D angekreuzt. Hatte im Endeffekt ber die Hlfte richtig. 

Ich wrde auch die Rechenaufgaben nicht komplett berspringen. Grob berschlagen, das Ergebnis eintragen, dass am ehesten Sinn macht und zum Schluss nochmal durchrechnen. Sonst wr mir die Gefahr zu gro gewesen, dass ich nachher ne Aufgabe bersehe oder die Zeit knapp wird.

----------


## Sticks

Ich habe die Physik und Chemie Skripte eingeschweit wieder verkauft ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## ][truba][

> Falls es euch trstet: ich hab vorm schriftlichen Physik einfach ignoriert. Nicht gelernt und nur minimal an dem Tag gekreuzt, an dem es auf dem Plan stand. 
> In der Prfung selbst hab ich dann einfach alle Zahlen so lang miteinander verechnet, bis was rauskam was unten stand (und immer auf die Einheiten gucken...), bei manchen Aufgaben bisschen logisch gedacht und bei Rest D angekreuzt. Hatte im Endeffekt ber die Hlfte richtig. 
> 
> Ich wrde auch die Rechenaufgaben nicht komplett berspringen. Grob berschlagen, das Ergebnis eintragen, dass am ehesten Sinn macht und zum Schluss nochmal durchrechnen. Sonst wr mir die Gefahr zu gro gewesen, dass ich nachher ne Aufgabe bersehe oder die Zeit knapp wird.


Hab ich auch so gemacht :-P Nur mit weniger rechnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Also Physik is echt einfacher als ihr denkt. Ist einfach ein groer Pool mit Formeln => Immer wie in diesem Studium einfach auswendig lernen  :Big Grin: 

Hab da fast immer alles richtig ... aber man muss halt einfach des schei Zeug lernen :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und das kotzt mich einfach nur noch an. Formeln auswendig lernen..

----------


## Matzexc1

> Und das kotzt mich einfach nur noch an. Formeln auswendig lernen..


Gleichfalls,aber wenn es Punkte bringt.Bestes Ergebnis in Physik bei mir: 45%

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich liege immerhin bei 49%, yeah!
Hab aber auch noch nix dazu gelernt und wahrscheinlich wird die Zeit dafr auch nicht mehr reichen.
Im Moment verbringe ich meine Tage mit Enzymen. Heute Abend kann ich die Potokolle abholen fr die anderen zwei Prfer. Bin ja mal gespannt auf Physio...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich hatte gestern sogar 60% keine Ahnung wie das passieren knnte, hab total fassungslos auf das Ergebnis geguckt. Aber die halben Physik Aufgaben gehen echt, und so ein paar aufgaben ohne rechnen. Aber der Rest... Ich bin einfach nicht gut im rechnen, unter stress mal gar nicht... Und da wo man Formeln ineinander setzten muss oder log aufbrechen, da denken ich mir nur die haben doch den a... Offen.
Was gibt das bitte fr neun Sinn? Wenn ich sehr wieviele rzte etc. in der Klinik Probleme mit Dreisatz und Prozent rechnen haben, sollten die lieber darauf rumhacken...

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ebenso. Andere Frage... Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Tipp mit D ankreuzen? Dass man immer denselben Buchstaben nehmen sollte leuchtet irgendwie ein, aber warum D? Tut es nicht E oder A oder B genauso?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Also ich sa schon mitsamt den Formeln neben Physik und kam auch nicht wirklich weiter. Aber klar, ich denke, so 40% kann man schon hinbekommen mit den Wissensfragen und etwas Raten und dann fehlen ja nur noch 3 Fragen bis zu den 60%, die macht man woanders wieder wett.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Monsunfisch: im Sinne der Psychologie scheut man vor extremen zurck, deshalb kommen a und e wohlnseltener vor. Aber es gab mein ein examen, wo d sehr hufig richtig war und seit dem nehmen alle d, glaub ich. Ich hab mir damals schon der in Ausbildung ne Rangliste zum blind kreuzen gemacht und an die halten mich immer, es sein denn mein Bauch sagt was anderes.

Mal ne ganz blde Frage: ru

Ruhemembranpot. = -60mV, Gleichgewichtspot.: +60mV. Dann gilt ja E= Em x Ex also -60 x  +60. Laut ML kommt - 120 raus, aber ich kommt auf 3600... Was mach ich falschj

----------


## lft94

Die Formel heit doch E= Em -Ex  :Smilie:   Dann kommt auch 120 raus

----------


## flopun

Da musst du an die Differenz denken! Natrium brauch ja zb keinen Anstieg von 3600mv um eine Depot auszulsen

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Krass dann im im ml ein fetter Fehler weil da mal steht. Und ich dachte schon ich hab in Physio immer was falsch gemacht :Grinnnss!: 

Da seht ihr mal wo mein mathematisches Selbstbewusstsein ist. Ich Zweifel eher an meine Fhigkeit zu multiplizieren oder an dem was ich in einem Semester Physik gelernt hab, als an nen Druckfehler zuglauben:-/

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Na ruhig, alles wird gut :Smilie: 

Die 10 Punkte mehr, die ich in Physik wett mache, verliere ich in Ana / Bc ;)
Da seit ja ihr die Cracks :Big Grin: 

Aber einfach auf die Einheiten schauen is fei auch noch ein Trick ...

Also Einheit X kommt raus und A und B sind gegeben und einfahc gucken was ich machen muss, also A/B oder A/B^2 um auf X zu kommen  :Smilie:  !

----------


## wandschrank2

steht im rechenbeispiel im gleichen heft wieder richtig drin

----------


## sun.flower

> Na ruhig, alles wird gut
> 
> Die 10 Punkte mehr, die ich in Physik wett mache, verliere ich in Ana / Bc ;)
> Da seit ja ihr die Cracks


Dafr wirst du in PsychSoz abrumen  :Top: 


Das mit den Einheiten ist brigens ein guter Tipp!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Den Fehler hab icb im Physio-ML auch schon gefunden und mich gewundert, v.a. weil er 2x fast direkt untereinander steht und erst im Rechenbeispiel stand die richtige Formel. Hab extra noch in den Errata geschaut, aber da stand auch nichts. Aber man zweifelt im ersten Moment schon an sich, ging mir auch so  :Smilie:

----------


## lft94

Ist es eigentlich immer so, dass im Herbst nur 15 Fragen Physik sind, whrend es im Frhjahr 20 sind?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Bei mir steht es im Rechenbeispiel falsch, aber im Text danach wieder richtig

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ist es eigentlich immer so, dass im Herbst nur 15 Fragen Physik sind, whrend es im Frhjahr 20 sind?


Soweit ich das bisher gesehen hab, schon...zum Glck! Sind dann zwar in Physio ein paar Rechenfragen mehr, aber die Akkomodationsbreite und das Herzminutenvolumen krieg ich grad noch hin  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich glaub bei den Physik fragen fang ich dann an zulachen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Immer noch keine Ladung..ey ich krieg hier die Krise..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

reiser holt dich persnlich ab.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> reiser holt dich persnlich ab.


 :Oh nee...:  Sowas hnliches hat ne Freundin heute auch schon gesagt..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Whaaaaaaaaa



Sorry musste mal sein, denn ich raste komplett aus, wenn ich noch einmal gefragt werde, wie es mir geht oder wie es luft oder mir gesagt wird ich soll mich noch so stressen und mal ein bisschen entspannen

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Whaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry musste mal sein, denn ich raste komplett aus, wenn ich noch einmal gefragt werde, wie es mir geht oder wie es luft oder mir gesagt wird ich soll mich noch so stressen und mal ein bisschen entspannen



Wie geht es dir? Entspann doch mal...  ::-oopss: 


Sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen ;)
Ich glaube wir hngen hier alle ziemlich am letzten Nerven. Lasst uns hoffen, dass der letzte Nerv der fette Ischiadicus ist ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich glaub am Tag vor dem examen mach ich gen FB status " bitte nicht anrufen" und mach mein Handy aus

----------


## Monsunfisch

Nehmt ihr das Handy eigentlich mit zur Schriftlichen? Oder lasst ihr es prventiv gleich daheim? Hab irgendwie die Paranoia  irgendeinen Alarm nicht kontrollieren zu knnen...

----------


## Overshoot

ich nimms mit weil ich mit bahn/bus zur prfung fahre, ist bestimmt am arsch der welt in der stadt, wenn nicht sogar auerhalb xD dass wenn was passiert ich alle anrufen kann, zur not 112 damit die mich dahin fahren xDD und armbanduhr kaputt, damit ich nicht vor nervositt sterbe dass ich jedenfalls auf die uhr gucken kann^^wenn ich nicht wsste wie spt es ist und ich an dem tag physikum schreibe  :Oh nee...:  vorher natrlch vibration und ton auf aus und fliegermodus^^ 

fliegt man eigentlich sofort raus falls es vibrieren sollte, klingeln o ?

----------


## flopun

War grad laufen...das entspannt extremst!!

Man darf das Handy theoretisch nicht bei sich haben, also muss zur Garderobe....eigentlich nichtmal digitale Uhren...aber am Tisch das Handy geht definitiv nicht
Aber kontrolliert niemand..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ernsthaft? Ich muss wissen welches Codon fr welche Aminosure kodiert? Ham die den Hintern offen?

----------


## MediMaster32

Was stressen denn manche hier rum!? 

So schlimm ist das ganze doch auch nicht, man hat doch alles schon mal gelernt und als Medizinstudent ist man doch das stndige lernen halbwegs gewohnt.
Man liest vormittags ein Heft, kreuzt nachmittags und das reicht doch.

Ich muss sagen ich habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt, weil alle das erzhlen, man habe kein Leben mehr...
Alles Quatsch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Schn fr dich. Sehen hier manche anders. Wenns dir nicht passt...genauuuu daaaa ist der Ausgang.

----------


## lft94

Finde es auch immer schn, wenn Leute denen anscheinend alles zufllt, nicht verstehen, dass andere etwas fr ihr Studium tun mssen und dann vielleicht wirklich kein Leben mehr haben...

----------


## nevermind923

Wow, ich hab auch nicht so gute Laune aber man muss doch nicht virtuell leute anzicken  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Doch. Klingt nmlich stark berheblich, hier anzukommen und den Macho raushngen zu lassen. Vll ist das Taktik, die anderen aus dem Konzept bringen, damit der Durchschnitt sinkt und man seinen eigenen Arsch retten kann?
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jedenfalls, Nevermind, ich wollte dir grade sagen dass mich dein Ticker unfassbar nervs gemacht hat, bis ich gemerkt habe, der geht sogar falsch und es sind noch weniger Tage :O  :Keks:  Hilfe...

----------


## nevermind923

:peng:  alles wird gut! (habe fr heute kapituliert und jetzt wird die laune besser)

----------


## wandschrank2

geht ja wieder ab hier ey..

----------


## flopun

Ticker stimmt doch...15+4=19
Sagt zmd Antwort d  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Sanguis: Glaub nicht das wir die knnen mssen, auer die 2 Stop und AUG. Wie kommst du darauf???

Wenn ich an morgen in zwei Wochen denke, fang ich an zu Hyperventilieren. Und als ich gesehen hab, dass post da ist hab ich nen Herzstillstand bekommen, war aber nur werbung....

----------


## Overshoot

hab auch nie fragen gesehen auer zu start und stoppcodon. und startcodon wurde mal nach methionin gefragt. hab biochemie sehr weit zurckgekreuzt und sonst nix anderes gesehen ?

hab jedenfalls ne frage zu psycho :

was ist der unterschied zwischen absoluter riskoreduktion und absolutem risko ? im medilearn script wird beides nicht so gut erklrt :

also absolutes risiko : 10 kranke (raucher) - 1 kranker (nicht-raucher) =9 , also absolute zahl an kranker durch rauchen verursacht.  

zur absoluten riskoreduktion hab ich jetzt 2 rechenverfahren gefunden was mich verwirrt :

1. 8% ohne therapie werden krank, 3% mit therapie werden krank. 8-3=5, 100 leute  durch 5 = 20 = Number needed to treat , also kehrwert der absoluten risikioreduktion (medilearns)

2. risko gefahrengruppe minus risko nicht-gefahren gruppe: risko raucher 1% minus risko nicht-raucher 0,1% gleich 0,9%. davon der kehrwert wr dann NNt (last minut psychologie)

ich hab psycho noch nicht so viel gekreuzt, muss man das berhaupt oft rechnen ? wr cool wenn einer weiterhelfen knnte^^ :peng:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Irgendwie... hab ich mir ein falsches Datum aufgeschrieben  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich Pfosten hab tatschlich gedacht das Physikum ist schon am 18.  :Woow: 

Ein Tag mehr als geplant. :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## wandschrank2

ist eine frage von 60, dafr jedes jahr, ehm das von Ml msste richtig sein falls ich mich richtig erinner, auf jeden fall kamen im examen so immer die richtigen ergebnisse. hab aber in papers auch schon andere methoden und verfahren gelesen.

----------


## nevermind923

wandschrank, du liest PAPERS in PSYCHO?  :Party:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Also NNT rechne ich 1/Mortalitt1-Mortalitt2

Wobei die Mortalittsrisiken dann als Zahlen geschrieben sind, zb 1%= 0,01

(was natrlich auf dasselbe rauskommt wie bei dir mit den 100/ x-y)

----------


## Overshoot

danke! ist denn das erkrankungsrisko gleich zu setzen mit der mortalitit/erkrankungsrate ? dieses psychos gerechne hat fr mich nie sinn gemacht

----------


## wandschrank2

> wandschrank, du liest PAPERS in PSYCHO?


jojo..aber alles halb so wild wie's scheint.

----------


## wandschrank2

> danke! ist denn das erkrankungsrisko gleich zu setzen mit der mortalitit/erkrankungsrate ? dieses psychos gerechne hat fr mich nie sinn gemacht


na du musst da die begriffe auf jeden fall auseinander halten. erkrankugnsrisiko ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit mortalittsrate oder erkrankungsrate! auf jeden fall begriffe letalitt, mortailitt, morbiditt auseinanderhalten, weil da sehr viel wert drauf gelegt wird. aber das ist immer nur einef rage dazu wie gesagt  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Wow, ich hab auch nicht so gute Laune aber man muss doch nicht virtuell leute anzicken


Sorry aber ich finde es geht einfach gar nicht hier reinzuplatzen und erstmal klar zu machen, dass er keinen Grund sieht weshalb wir uns Stress machen. Wieso nicht einfach dran erfreuen, dass man gut klar kommt und die Physikumsvorbereitung ein Klacks fr einen ist? Wieso muss man dann anderen, die sich ohnehin schon so nen Kopf machen auch noch eins rein drcken und ihnen sagen, dass sie sich nicht so anstellen sollen. Da war mir nicht unbedingt nach freundlichen Worten zumute.





> @Sanguis: Glaub nicht das wir die knnen mssen, auer die 2 Stop und AUG. Wie kommst du darauf???


Aufgrund der Frage: 
Welches der folgenden Codons kommt im Aminosure-translatierten Teil von extramitochondrialen mRNAs nie vor?
 AAA

AUG

UAA

UAC

UCA

Vielleicht stell ich mich bld an  :Nixweiss:  Hab Genetik auch noch nicht wiederholt..aber bei der Frage hab ich mir schon gedacht "WTF?"

----------


## Monsunfisch

Erkranungsrate=Inzidenz
Letalitt=wie viele Leute von denen die krank sind sterben dadran
Morbiditt=wie viele Leute sind krank (Inzidenz+Prvalenz)
Mortalitt=wie viele Leute sterben dran, aber bezogen auf die Gesellschaft, nicht die die krank sind

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

da musst du  eigentlich doch nur wissen, dass UAA fr Stop kodiert und das wird ja nicht translatiert.  :Grinnnss!:  Ist nur verwirrend gestellt. wenn das IMPP nett wre knnte da auch stehen welches Codon wird nicht Translatiert.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok gut...doof..alles schon mal gelernt und jetzt kommts mir vor als htt ichs noch nie gesehen..

----------


## wandschrank2

ich glaub im kommentar stand sogar ''eine sehr verwirrend gestellte frage'', dies auch etwas lter glaub ich.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Herbst 2008

----------


## flopun

Nicht die Lieblinge inzidenz und prvalenz vergessen  :Grinnnss!: 

Mich wrde mal interessieren was Thieme fr eine Statistik hat bzgl wie viele Fragen in Deutschland am Tag gekreuzt werden..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

die vom IMPP haben echt ein Talent dafr, einfach Sachverhalte extrem kompliziert da zustellen...

Meint ihr die haben intern nen battle wer es schafft die frage mit der geringsten trefferquote zustellen??

----------


## Overshoot

paar wetten haben die bestimmt am laufen untereinander  :Big Grin:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Hahaha ja und nach dem Physikum kriegt dann der mit den meisten Falschantworten ne Woche extra Urlaub und ne Medaille spendiert.

----------


## Overshoot

der physiker unter denen ist bestimmt seit 10 jahren ungeschlagen oder so  :Big Grin:  und der die bio fragen macht wahrscheinlich schon pleite xD muss seine lebensversicherung verwetten

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

die Frage ist halt dann, wie die die Fcher werten. In Physik ist es einfach leichter nur frage mit 0,09 zu schaffen als in PsychSoz

----------


## Overshoot

vielleicht bilden sie wettgruppen, physik mit chemie, biochemie mit anatomie, bio mit psycho und physio irgendwo auch darein^^

----------


## wandschrank2

was ist aus diesem thread in den letzten tagen auf einmal geworden man  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja wir schnacken hier zu viel..

----------


## wandschrank2

nee das nicht aber der pessimismus trieft hier :/

----------


## Muriel

Ich find's toll, dass endlich nach etlichen Jahren mal wieder ein richtiger Physikumsthread existiert. Das war doch die letzten Jahre irgendwie nix.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

tja wir sind halt der obercoolste P-Jahrgang seit langen und deshalb werden wir das total rocken  :Grinnnss!: 

Muss mir nur noch einfallen lassen was ich mach wenn ich bestehe  :bhh:

----------


## Muriel

In ein Loch fallen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Und jemanden bitten das Loch gut zuzuschaufeln damit man wenigstens einmal im Leben Ruhe hat.

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei uns gibt es eine Legende:
Jeder Medizinstudent darf den Spiegelslustturm nur nach erfolgreich absolvierten Physikum besteigen. Wer es ohne Physikum tut wird es niemals bestehen.

Deshalb wird der Spiegelslust nach jedem Physikum von Medizinern gestrmt.

Und ich habe vor mich am 8.9 um 12 Uhr mit einer Flasche Champagner da oben sehen zu lassen.

Ich und meine Kollegin werden brigens zu zweit geprft.

----------


## Sticks

> Erkranungsrate=Inzidenz
> Letalitt=wie viele Leute von denen die krank sind sterben dadran
> Morbiditt=wie viele Leute sind krank (Inzidenz+Prvalenz)
> Mortalitt=wie viele Leute sterben dran, aber bezogen auf die Gesellschaft, nicht die die krank sind


Inzidenz ist die Anzahl der NEUerkranungen. Deine Aussage passte eher zu Prvalenz.

----------


## Monsunfisch

Hm, ok, sorry.
Bezog sich die Aussage auf den ersten oder den dritten Punkt?

Fr mich ist die Erkrankungsrate gleich der Inzidenz gleich der Rate, mit der unter Exposition stehende neu erkranken in einem Zeitraum.

Und fr mich ist die Morbiditt zwar auch eher die Prvalenz, aber ich habe fter gelesen, dass die Morbiditt Oberbegriff fr sowohl Prvalenz als auch Inzidenz ist. Machte fr mich auch Sinn, denn die Morbiditt sinkt zwar direkt mit sinkender Prvalenz, aber wenn Jahr fr Jahr weniger Leute neu ekranken, sinkt die Morbiditt doch auch...
Aber ich stimme dir zu, im Zweifel kommt sie der Prvalenz direkt nher und so ganz toll war meine Definition nicht, ist ja eher die Krankheitshufigkeit.

----------


## flopun

Laut Impp definitiv...inzidenz=neuerkrankung/zeit, prvalenz=Hufigkeit einer Erkrankung/zeit

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mal was anderes, wei einer zufllig, wie sich das rechnet, wenn im schriftlichen ne Frage gestrichen wird? Wird dann einfach die Bestehensgrenze auf 319 Fragen angerechnet und wer die gestrichene Frage richtig hatte, hat Pech? Das wr ja dann insbesondere bld, wenns grad noch um einen Punkt zum Bestehen ginge...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Keine Lust mehr ... bh.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ladung da  :Big Grin:  Geiler Termin, geile Pruefer  :Top:

----------


## Overshoot

isso :/ v.a. das ganze wiederholen bringt ein um, kein bock mehr das alles nochmal zu lesen. in den letzten tagen habe ich auch leider zu viel zeit mit am laptop gammeln verbracht ::-oopss:

----------


## Overshoot

> Ladung da  Geiler Termin, geile Pruefer


haha voll neidisch  :Frown:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  muss immer noch warten

wann hast du denn ?

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Mal was anderes, wei einer zufllig, wie sich das rechnet, wenn im schriftlichen ne Frage gestrichen wird? Wird dann einfach die Bestehensgrenze auf 319 Fragen angerechnet und wer die gestrichene Frage richtig hatte, hat Pech? Das wr ja dann insbesondere bld, wenns grad noch um einen Punkt zum Bestehen ginge...


Jo. Soweit ich wei hat man dann Pech, kommt einem wohl nur zugute wenn man die Aufgabe falsch hatte... bld.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@agro:Also soweit ich wei ist es so, dass wenn die die Frage falsch hatte, sie gestrichen wird un die Grenze entsprechend runter geht. Hatte man die Frage richtig wird sie gewertet, aber die Grenze geht auch noch runter

----------


## Sticks

> @agro:Also soweit ich wei ist es so, dass wenn die die Frage falsch hatte, sie gestrichen wird un die Grenze entsprechend runter geht. Hatte man die Frage richtig wird sie gewertet, aber die Grenze geht auch noch runter


Ich meine man bekommt die Frage als richtig gewertet, aber die Bestehensgrenze steigt fr einen um einen Punkt!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> isso :/ v.a. das ganze wiederholen bringt ein um, kein bock mehr das alles nochmal zu lesen. in den letzten tagen habe ich auch leider zu viel zeit mit am laptop gammeln verbracht


Hab des noch NIE geschafft zu wiederholen. Utopisch. Will einfach in den Urlaub, mit Betonung EGAL wies ausgeht, hauptsache mal vorbei .. grrr.

----------


## Jemine

> Ladung da  Geiler Termin, geile Pruefer


Hier auch  ::-dance:   :Party:  Wobei, einen Prfer wrd ich auch tauschen aber es ist ok...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bei wem biste denn?

----------


## Jemine

->PN(s)
Dann kann ich ja jetzt bei der Hochzeit von Freunden, die einen Tag spter ist, auch endlich zusagen  :Grinnnss!:  Gutes Timing! Danke LPA

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Fuck. Klasse Leistung, Anatomie 45%. Check !

----------


## flopun

Es geht nie fr den Studenten schlecht aus...wenn du sie richtig hattest dann bleibt alles gleich...
Wenn nicht wars dein Glck, dann hast du eine falsche weniger in der Wertung und eine insgesamt weniger, also sozusagen 0!

----------


## nie

ich will auch meine Ladung haben *rumnrgel*

----------


## Jemine

Ich habe meinen ersten Hyperventilationsdurchlauf nach dem Brief berstanden. 
Ab jetzt kreuze ich die Tage am Kalender ab, wann der Mist endlich vorbei ist!

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Es geht nie fr den Studenten schlecht aus...wenn du sie richtig hattest dann bleibt alles gleich...
> Wenn nicht wars dein Glck, dann hast du eine falsche weniger in der Wertung und eine insgesamt weniger, also sozusagen 0!


 :Gefllt mir!:  Das wr glaub ich die fairste Lsung. Denn wenn man sich die Statistik anschaut, fliegt ja doch immer eher mehr als eine raus. Leider sind aber auch die Bestehensgrenzen massiv gestiegen (also die errechneten durch Gleitklausel). Es gab Zeiten, da reichten 50%... :Heul:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich will sie auch endlichen haben, oder auch nicht... Das schwankt immer. Aber wenn alle haben will ich auch. Vor allem will ich mir den Tag wo alles vorbei ist in meinen Kalender malen knnen und meine beste Freundin muss sich bald auch Urlaub nehmen

----------


## Monsunfisch

Wann ist denn die Prfung, Jemine?
Und Glckwunsch... wahrscheinlich kipp ich einfach um wenn der Brief kommt  :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

> fliegt ja doch immer eher mehr als eine raus. Leider sind aber auch die Bestehensgrenzen massiv gestiegen (also die errechneten durch Gleitklausel). Es gab Zeiten, da reichten 50%...


Das haben viele inkl mir im Winter auch gedacht....nichts war mit gleitklausel, 62% war die eigentliche Grenze die sie ja dann auf 60% runterschrauben mssen! 
Habe Kumpels die im Sommer mit weniger punkten bestanden haben als ich im Winter hatte  :Nixweiss: 

Also 60% sind das Ziel!

----------


## Jemine

H, seit wann braucht man >60% zum bestehen??

----------


## wandschrank2

frhjahr waren genau 192 punkte und da war der ausraster berhaupt los, weil's eben genau 60 % waren. ber 60 % kann's nicht geben, weil das eben die grenze ist.

----------


## wandschrank2

Dieser Beitrag wurde entfernt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und wieso schreibst du die dann nicht einfach hier auf? Ist doch fr jeden interessant.

----------


## wandschrank2

gehts euch auch so, dass die alten examina (und damit mein ich nich 1998, sondern 2005  :Big Grin: ) ganz, ganz anders sind als zb H2012?!

----------


## flopun

Nie ber 60%! Aber die theoretische Grenze war auf ber 60%, also die Grenze! die die gleitklausel bestimmt!

Also bis 2010 alles gleich..

----------


## Claudia1301

Ja das it den 192 punkten im f14 hat mich auch zum ausrasten gebracht. Da ich dadurch nmlich um 2 punkte durchgefallen war und nun meinen letzten versuch habe

----------


## wandschrank2

> Nie ber 60%! Aber die theoretische Grenze war auf ber 60%, also die Grenze! die die gleitklausel bestimmt!
> 
> Also bis 2010 alles gleich..


ach so meintest du das. ich wei nur noch wie hier der wahnsinn ausgebrochen ist. bis 2010 alles gleich? was meinst du?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ohja Frhjahr war lustig...da wars dann die schei Uni, das schei IMPP, die schei Kommilitonen usw. und dann wollte man klagen. Hachja seelige Erinnerungen an ein paar abgedrehte Studenten. Ich hoffe, dass sich hier keiner so auffhren wird..

----------


## Claudia1301

Wer nicht betroffen war kann gut reden!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sorry du musst dir einfach nur den Rotz vom Frhjar durchlesen.  :Grinnnss!:  Das war einfach nur peinlich.

----------


## flopun

:Party:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

hm joa, ich wr nicht so doof und wrde meine Zeit mit klagen verschwenden.

Edit: Ohne deinen uneditierten Beitrag macht meiner jetzt natrlich keinen Sinn mehr, flopun..

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Es wird immer Leute geben die um zwei Punkte daneben lagen, egal bei wieviel Prozent die Grenze liegt. Irgendwo mu man eine Grenze setzen, sonst macht die ganze Prfung keinen Sinn. So schade dass fr den einzelnen ist.

----------


## Agrobacterium

> gehts euch auch so, dass die alten examina (und damit mein ich nich 1998, sondern 2005 ) ganz, ganz anders sind als zb H2012?!


Ich hab die ganz neuen (2011 und neuer) noch nicht gekreuzt, aber ich finde, je weiter ich nach hinten geh, wird es leichter (oder vielleicht doch Lerneffekt, k.A.). Ich hoffe blo, dann wird es nach neuer hin nicht schwerer!

----------


## wandschrank2

> Es wird immer Leute geben die um zwei Punkte daneben lagen, egal bei wieviel Prozent die Grenze liegt. Irgendwo mu man eine Grenze setzen, sonst macht die ganze Prfung keinen Sinn. So schade dass fr den einzelnen ist.


*das
 :Meine Meinung:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich hab die ganz neuen (2011 und neuer) noch nicht gekreuzt, aber ich finde, je weiter ich nach hinten geh, wird es leichter (oder vielleicht doch Lerneffekt, k.A.). Ich hoffe blo, dann wird es nach neuer hin nicht schwerer!


find ich gar nicht :/ ich find die fragen weichen dann doch erheblich ab zum teil, aber 2005 ist auch 9 jahre und 18 examina her ca. vllt deswegen? hat mich etwas verunsichert. naja..mal schauen.

----------


## Claudia1301

Habe ich mir nicht durchgelesen.... Jeder ist fr seine eigene leistung verantwortlich.... Dennoch unfair das andere physika so extrem runtergesetzt wurden.... Nunja.... ;) wenn es nicht klappt beim dritt-versuch ist es auch kein beinbruch....

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Habe ich mir nicht durchgelesen.... Jeder ist fr seine eigene leistung verantwortlich.... Dennoch unfair das andere physika so extrem runtergesetzt wurden.... Nunja.... ;) wenn es nicht klappt beim dritt-versuch ist es auch kein beinbruch....


Wieso unfair? Die gleitklausel orientiert sich an der Leistung aller Teilnehmer. Wenn also alle Teilnehmer so gut waren, dass die gleitklausel nicht zum Einsatz kommt, War wahrscheinlich die Prfung nicht so schwer wie in einem Jahr, wo 55% gereicht htten. Genau fr die Fairness ist die Klausel ja gedacht.

----------


## wandschrank2

das hat nix mit fair und unfair zu tun ;) gleitklausel richtet sich nach den ergebnissen der jeweiligen studierenden und die referenzgruppler sind ganz schn abgegangen im frhjahr, das war auch deren gutes recht ;) und so kams halt zu der grenze. mit fairness hat das einfach mal 0 zu tun.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Wieso unfair? Die gleitklausel orientiert sich an der Leistung aller Teilnehmer. Wenn also alle Teilnehmer so gut waren, dass die gleitklausel nicht zum Einsatz kommt, War wahrscheinlich die Prfung nicht so schwer wie in einem Jahr, wo 55% gereicht htten. Genau fr die Fairness ist die Klausel ja gedacht.


liest die da gedanken  :Big Grin:  siehste, hab doch von anfang an gesagt, wir denken gleich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Naja, ob es runtergesetzt wird oder nicht, liegt ja nicht in der Willkr des IMPP, sondern an den Leistungen der Prflinge...wobei die alten Examina, die ich wie gesagt leichter fand, dann ja deutlich schlechter ausgefallen sein mssten, wenn die Bestehensgrenze so niedrig war und demnach wohl schwerer gewesen sein mssten, als die aktuellen. Ich denke halt oft, wenn ich in ML was les, was total betont wird "Ah ja, das bezog sich auf die Frage aus dem Jahr soundso." Deswegen hab ich Angst, was dann bei uns kommt, vielleicht andere, neue Themen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

"die referenzgruppler sind ganz schn
abgegangen im frhjahr, das war auch deren gutes
recht"

Dass man sich rgert ist durchaus verstndlich, aber was die da teilweise von sich gegeben haben..puh..

----------


## wandschrank2

> "die referenzgruppler sind ganz schn
> abgegangen im frhjahr, das war auch deren gutes
> recht"
> 
> Dass man sich rgert ist durchaus verstndlich, aber was die da teilweise von sich gegeben haben..puh..



nein so meinte ich das nicht. die referenzgruppler, die so gut wie alle das frhjahrsphysikum bestanden haben, haben eine sehr, sehr gute leistung gebracht, daher die bestehensgrenze 192. dies ind also ''abgegangen'', was ihre leistung betraf, haben gerockt. (komische wortwahl jajajaja). und die leute, die eben nicht referenzgruppler waren, sind dann ausgetickt. aber so richtig. warn witziger thread.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Blde Frage: wer sind die Referenzgruppler?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Regelstudienzeitmenschen

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ach ja, das macht Sinn. Stimmt, hab da schonmal was gelesen, dass nur die in die Gleitklausel einflieen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ist doch egal wo die Grenze liegt, mit 60% ist man save. alles darunter ist eigentlich nicht mehr ausreichend und da sollte man froh sein wenn die Gleitklausel zieht, anstattzu meckern, wenn sie mal nicht zieht... Man fllt ja auch nicht wegen den 2 Punkten durch, die einen zu 192Punkten gefehlt haben, sondern wegen den restlichen 60% falscher Antworten.


Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor oder war Physik H08 recht "einfach"?

----------


## Overshoot

mir kommts allgemein vor als wr herbst immer leichter. frhjahr ist meiner meinung nach immer zwei brocken hrter

----------


## wandschrank2

ich dachte bis dato immer, frhjahr wre ''schwerer'' wegen den wederholern und der entsprechenden durchfallquote. also ich bin wirklich einer der letzten, der sowas gerne sagt:  aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich find die frhjahrs-physika auch schwerer?! ich mein da sind 5 reine physikfragen mehr, das sagt doch alles  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
brigens, fr alle die panik haben ewgen chemie: reine chemie fragen sind es auch nur 14, die andren 6 sind in biochemie (kohlenhydrate, lipide, etc), examen online hat das ganz kurzfristig gendert.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich meinte jetzt konkret das h08 in Physik. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, das mir Gott bermacht physikalisches wissen ein gepflanzt hat..

Ich steh voll auf Physio,das is noch so frisch und im Vgl. zur Semesterklausur soooo viel leichter. Nach ana und physik endlich mal was positives

----------


## wandschrank2

ich find physio am besten von den groen fchern glaub ich im schriftlichen.. wobei ich anatomie echt gern hatte. aber naja.

----------


## Overshoot

in physio sind aber diese mega nervigen, unglaublich langen informationsarme texte, z.b. frau mller ist beim kardiologen zu besuch.  herr b. hatte vor einigen jahren eine blabala usw- finde ich persnlich sehr anstrengend, wenn es sich dies ber fast 60 fragen streckt. anatomiefragen sind eiskalt und das gefllt mir, kein langes palaba einfach "was ist wo?" nach dem motto

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen! Diese ewig langen Fragen machen mich echt aggressiv..

----------


## wandschrank2

ein persnlicher tipp von mir: schaut euch altprotokolle nachm schriftlichen an, auer ihr wollt einen herzinfarkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wie? Frs mndliche? Logo, das sollte wohl jedem klar sein..

----------


## wandschrank2

ja genau. ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen mal kurz in eins zu schauen und hab dann mit tellergroen augen wieder zugemacht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

ans mndliche will ich nicht denken, und protokolle zieh ich mir lieber erst nach der schriftlichen rein :Big Grin:  also ich wei nicht wie andere sich fhlen, aber ich knnte mndlich jetzt nicht viel frei erzhlen , weil man nur aufs schriftliche lernt mit diesen kack MC. man lernt quasi sachen wiederzuerkennen/sich wieder zu erinnern mit gengen zeit pro frage, und sogar mit ausschluss, aber mndlich wrde ich jetzt bld aus der wsche gucken, direkt aus der pistole was schlaues langes sagen  :Frown:  wrde den prfern vorschlagen, wieso sie mir die frage nicht schriftlich mit 5 auswahlmglichkeiten geben wollen :Big Grin: 

und die kleinen fcher und psycho rauben nur zeit, nervt

----------


## mathematicus

> aber mndlich wrde ich jetzt bld aus der wsche gucken, direkt aus der pistole was schlaues langes sagen  wrde den prfern vorschlagen, wieso sie mir die frage nicht schriftlich mit 5 auswahlmglichkeiten geben wollen


Keine Angst, lnger als 1-2 Minuten am Stck musste ich im Mndlichen nicht reden, und das war auch eher die Ausnahme. Man kriegt eine Frage gestellt, sagt irgendwas (hoffentlich richtiges^^) dazu und dann lenken sie eigentlich schon gleich mit der nchsten Frage weiter, usw.; Anatomie ist halt doof, weil man da mit sehr vielen Fragen bombardiert werden kann (ist ja berwiegend stumpfe Reproduktion von Fakten^^); und bedenkt bitte, dass die meisten Leute sich in ihren Protokollen natrlich nicht mehr an die einfachen Fragen erinnern, die sie sofort beantworten konnten, sondern eher an die schwierigen, die so gegen Mitte/Ende der Prfung kommen. Am Anfang werden immer Basics geprft und wenn die sitzen, geht es in den folgenden (Detail-)Fragen nur noch um die Note, das war jedenfalls mein Eindruck. Nicht verrckt machen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

wie war nochmal dieser spruch ? wenn nichts mehr geht, habe ich einen tanz vorbereitet oder so?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ach, ihr sprecht mir so aus der Seele!  :Love:  

Bld wie ich bin hab ich mir gestern Abend aus Neugier paar Altprotokolle angeschaut und htte fast geheult, so frustriert war ich. Und dann konnte ich nimmer schlafen, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie ich das jemals noch schaffen soll...und nen Termin gibts immernoch nicht, geschweige denn Prfer...

----------


## mathematicus

> Ach, ihr sprecht mir so aus der Seele!  
> 
> Bld wie ich bin hab ich mir gestern Abend aus Neugier paar Altprotokolle angeschaut und htte fast geheult, so frustriert war ich. Und dann konnte ich nimmer schlafen, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie ich das jemals noch schaffen soll...und nen Termin gibts immernoch nicht, geschweige denn Prfer...


Aber ohne die Prfer zu kennen, macht es doch gar keinen Sinn, Protokolle zu lesen? Sobald man sie hat, wrde ich sie nach Schwerpunkten analysieren, falls der Prfer welche hat...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Das war ja auch keine Analyse, sondern mehr so Neugier, was da so gefragt wird und mal abtasten, was man schon wei. Resultat zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt: gefhlt nichtmal genug fr ne 4  :Frown:

----------


## wandschrank2

nimm dir dein avatar zu herzen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf den Schei  :Frown:  Wie zum Henker soll ich denn auf meine 60 % kommen  :Frown:  Biochemie ist Dreck, Physio trau ich mich gar nicht mehr zu kreuzen, weil ich vermutlich schon wieder alles vergessen hab und mit dem Rest kann ichs garantiert nicht rausreien  :Traurig:

----------


## mathematicus

Auch im Mndlichen muss man nicht 100% der gestellten Fragen beantworten knnen, um zu bestehen, bedenkt das bitte  :Smilie:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf den Schei  Wie zum Henker soll ich denn auf meine 60 % kommen  Biochemie ist Dreck, Physio trau ich mich gar nicht mehr zu kreuzen, weil ich vermutlich schon wieder alles vergessen hab und mit dem Rest kann ichs garantiert nicht rausreien


quatsch. ganz ruhig bleiben. du sagst doch, dass du anatomie magst, wenn du etwas magst, dann kreuzt du es auch gern und gut. physio und biochemie sind deutlich eifnacher als anatomie. ich hatte zumindest in biochemie beim ersten kreuzen immer 80 %, weil's wirklich schne fragen waren. und in anatomie sitzt man oft da und denkt: jo nice, kann ich nich obwohl ich mit dualer reihe im semester gelernt hab. also kopf hoch und einfach kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen die letzten wochen!  und wenns heute scheie ist, dann ist es morgen wieder gut.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Auch im Mndlichen muss man nicht 100% der gestellten Fragen beantworten knnen, um zu bestehen, bedenkt das bitte


ja ja ja :P wenn ich ne 1,0 htte, wrd ich das auch sagen! :P nein quatsch, du hast natrlich recht  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich hatte gestern in Biochemie 54 %. Erstes Kreuzen. In Physio bin ich ber 74 % nicht hinausgekommen..das war aber gegen Ende, als ich alles schon mal gelernt hatte. Nun hab ich alles wieder vergessen. In Anatomie bin ich bisher auf max. 72% gekommen, obwohl ichs mag. Das war gestern scheie, das ist heute scheie und das wird auch morgen scheie. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock ein Jahr lang auf die Klinik zu warten.  :Traurig:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich hatte gestern in Biochemie 54 %. Erstes Kreuzen. In Physio bin ich ber 74 % nicht hinausgekommen..das war aber gegen Ende, als ich alles schon mal gelernt hatte. Nun hab ich alles wieder vergessen. In Anatomie bin ich bisher auf max. 72% gekommen, obwohl ichs mag. Das war gestern scheie, das ist heute scheie und das wird auch morgen scheie. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock ein Jahr lang auf die Klinik zu warten.


ja aber wirf nicht die flinte ins korn dann. ja okay, dann schauen wir einfachmal: da guckst du dir in  bc nochmal ganz kurz an, was da nicht so gut gelaufen ist. welches thema wars denn zb? citratzyklus fand ich persnlichw irklich detailliert abgefragt manchmal, beim ersten kreuzen wusste ich nur dank kurzzeitgedchtnis, dass fumarat zu malat hydratisiert wird zb(auch wenn jetzt lhier manche omg denken  :Big Grin: ). und morgen wirds besser ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sowas! Ich mein was soll so ein Schei??




> Fr die Lungenemphysembildung bei Rauchern spielt die mangelnde Hemmung der Elastase im Lungengewebe eine magebliche Rolle. Das Elastase-Molekl selbst wird nicht verndert. Betroffen ist vielmehr ein anderes Protein, bei dem durch Bestandteile des Tabakrauchs ein bestimmter Methioninrest zu Methioninsulfoxid oxidiert wird. Dieses vernderte Protein kann dann die Elastase nicht mehr binden und inaktivieren.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Sowas! Ich mein was soll so ein Schei??


hast du noch die mglichkeit an die medi learn bc hefte zu kommen? die lassen sich wirklich berschnell durchlesen (2 h pro Skript!), wirklich! aber die sind kein absolutes muss zum bestehen, 
die erleichtern nur wirklich das kreuzen (ich hatte ja ims emester selber das thieme buch, fr das ich immer werbung gemacht hab ohne ende). da stehen solche komischen details wie in deiner frage drin:  z.b. alpha1-antitrypsin (das ist nmlich das protein, das hier angesprochen wrid), dessen methioninrest zum methioninsulfoxid wird durch benzypyren, das im tabakrauch enthalten ist. das fhrt dazu, dass elastase jetzt ungehemmt loslegen kann und so die compliacne der lugne stark beeintrchtigt. aber das wsste ich ohne ML nieeemals, woher denn?!  weil die es eben aus den examina rausgenommen und als lerninhalt reingepackt haben.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass es extra diese Heftchen braucht um die Fragen beantworten zu knne!  :Nixweiss:  Was ist das fr ein Mist.  :Nixweiss:  55% Steigerung um 1%...vllt bin ich am Ende der Woche ja bei 60%  :Heul:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Das kann doch nicht sein, dass es extra diese Heftchen braucht um die Fragen beantworten zu knne!  Was ist das fr ein Mist.  55% Steigerung um 1%...vllt bin ich am Ende der Woche ja bei 60%


nein du brauchst die nicht extra, du hast ja noch die kommentare umd azuzulernen, aber es erlecihtert es auf jeden fall ungemein. ML hat ja nicht umsonst dieses ,,wenig aufwand fr viele punkte''-konzept. stimmt zwar nicht immer, aber oft schon. und die kommentare immer fleiig durchlesen, denn ohne die wsst eich zb niemals, dass hypoglykmie und ghrelin wachstumshormon anregen? ich mein woher?! das steht nicht im ML zb. aber gib jetzt nicht auf. wichtig ist, dass du am ende auf 70 % ca. kommst, damit du etwas puffer hast

----------


## Agrobacterium

> hast du noch die mglichkeit an die medi learn bc hefte zu kommen? die lassen sich wirklich berschnell durchlesen (2 h pro Skript!), wirklich! aber die sind kein absolutes muss zum bestehen, 
> die erleichtern nur wirklich das kreuzen (ich hatte ja ims emester selber das thieme buch, fr das ich immer werbung gemacht hab ohne ende). da stehen solche komischen details wie in deiner frage drin:  z.b. alpha1-antitrypsin (das ist nmlich das protein, das hier angesprochen wrid), dessen methioninrest zum methioninsulfoxid wird durch benzypyren, das im tabakrauch enthalten ist. das fhrt dazu, dass elastase jetzt ungehemmt loslegen kann und so die compliacne der lugne stark beeintrchtigt. aber das wsste ich ohne ML nieeemals, woher denn?!  weil die es eben aus den examina rausgenommen und als lerninhalt reingepackt haben.


Grundstzlich stimme ich dir zu mit dem Heften, nur: viele solcher Details wurden ja nur ins Heft aufgenommen, weil schonmal danach gefragt wurde. Die das damals kreuzen mussten, wussten das wahrscheinlich nicht, weil es bislang nicht im Heft stand. Somit sind die Hefte den Examina immer eins hintendran, natrlicherweise. Und ich wusste in den alten Examen solche Details auch nur wegen ML. Nur - was fr Details fraten die dann uns? Das verunsichert mich grad ziemlich, obwohl ich in Biochemie zur Zeit ganz gut kreuze, aber mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass auch viele Prozente mit so Kram stehen und fallen...

----------


## wandschrank2

> Grundstzlich stimme ich dir zu mit dem Heften, nur: viele solcher Details wurden ja nur ins Heft aufgenommen, weil schonmal danach gefragt wurde. Die das damals kreuzen mussten, wussten das wahrscheinlich nicht, weil es bislang nicht im Heft stand. Somit sind die Hefte den Examina immer eins hintendran, natrlicherweise. Und ich wusste in den alten Examen solche Details auch nur wegen ML. Nur - was fr Details fraten die dann uns? Das verunsichert mich grad ziemlich, obwohl ich in Biochemie zur Zeit ganz gut kreuze, aber mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass auch viele Prozente mit so Kram stehen und fallen...


die fragen sind minimal. Ran, Nestin, KDEL(wtf!) und so wusst ich in H2013 auch nicht, aber das waren zwei fragen von 60.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Grundstzlich stimme ich dir zu mit dem Heften, nur: viele solcher Details wurden ja nur ins Heft aufgenommen, weil schonmal danach gefragt wurde. Die das damals kreuzen mussten, wussten das wahrscheinlich nicht, weil es bislang nicht im Heft stand. Somit sind die Hefte den Examina immer eins hintendran, natrlicherweise. Und ich wusste in den alten Examen solche Details auch nur wegen ML. Nur - was fr Details fraten die dann uns? Das verunsichert mich grad ziemlich, obwohl ich in Biochemie zur Zeit ganz gut kreuze, aber mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass auch viele Prozente mit so Kram stehen und fallen...


und das mit den details, die nur aufgenommen wurden, weil sie schon mal gefragt wurden: ja das stimmt, aber es gibt immer noch die chance, dass sich die fragen in einer form wiederholen. darum nimmt ML das ja rein. vllt fragen die iwann nicht mehr nach methioninsulfoxid, sondern nach elastase, oder alpha1-antitrypsin, oder nach der krankheit die dahinter steckt (laurrell-eriksson-syndrom) und so weiter. ich denke mal, dass das mls intention ist. boah ne ich kling so klugscheierisch, ich scherib hier nix mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja, das hoffe ich! Ich wei ich spinne, aber ich brte zur Zeit echt nen Wahn aus, dass gute Kreuzergebnisse nix bringen, weil bei uns alles anders wird...normaler pr-Physikums-Wahnsinn...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

zur elastase frage hab ich was hinzufgen, vielleicht mach ich mich damit unbeliebt :Big Grin:  dieses detail mit methionoxid oder so muss man gar nicht wissen, sondern nur dass elastase normalerweise durch antitrypsin gehemmt wird. viele fragen sind zwar wtf und regen auf wegen den details, einige lassen sich aber mit allgemeinen prinzipien beantworten die man sich angeeignet hat in 2 jahren  vorklinik.  also wenn man antitrypsin dann in der aufgaben stellung liet und wei welche funktion das hat  (sagt der name fast schon) nichtmal im detail sondern nur grob, dann kann man den rest auch schon ausschlieen.

vielleicht auch als tipp frs schriftliche. fragen die auf den ersten blick unbeanwortbar sind wegen sachen die man noch nie gehrt hat, erstmal durchlesen und gucken was die wollen. impp will oft nur verwirren und verunsichern mit so sachen. aber auf zweiten blick echt easy und logisch weil man basic wissen dazu hat.

das gilt nicht fr kdel  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

kdel ey.. die frage war echt.. puh. oder ran. konntest du ran beantworten? ichw usste was ras rab und rho sind, aber RAN?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

ran hab ich mir als eselsbrcke gemerkt, ran vom englischen von run  :Big Grin:  also das protein rennt zwischen kern und zytosol hin und her :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

aahhh... damn it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

jedes jahr werden irgendwelche proteine abgefragt- eig. wr so ne tabelle gut wo alle wichtigen aufgelistet sind, unter den abkrzungen kann man sich nie was vorstellen irgendwie von der funktion, immer so buchstabenkombinationen und zahlen, sc5636/&83Lre ko2*yolo-swag* -kinase

also zu 1000% wird ne fragen kommen zu einem komischen protein wie jedes examen, und die frage wird dann hier im forum diskutiert werden sehs schon kommen^^ nur hoffen dass man glck hat das shconmal gehrt zu haben

----------


## wandschrank2

glaubst du das kommt? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikachurin

----------


## wandschrank2

> jedes jahr werden irgendwelche proteine abgefragt- eig. wr so ne tabelle gut wo alle wichtigen aufgelistet sind, unter den abkrzungen kann man sich nie was vorstellen irgendwie von der funktion, immer so buchstabenkombinationen und zahlen, sc5636/&83Lre ko2*yolo-swag* -kinase
> 
> also zu 1000% wird ne fragen kommen zu einem komischen protein wie jedes examen, und die frage wird dann hier im forum diskutiert werden sehs schon kommen^^ nur hoffen dass man glck hat das shconmal gehrt zu haben


hat der groe lffler ganz hinten, da stand auch nestin :P aber wer sichd as reinzieht, puh ^^ fr einen punkt vor allem  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> *yolo-swag* -kinase


Haha das hat mich jetzt sogar wieder zum Lachen gebracht^^

----------


## Overshoot

wie geil ist das  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  wie hast du das denn gefunden  :Big Grin:  dann zur auswahl noch bisasaorin, shiggytin, glumanada-kinase und woingenau- like- associated-pokemon- oxidase^^

http://genome.ucsc.edu/cgi-bin/hgTra...7MZJJAY5Hwx2A1

wer mal das genom vom menschen scannen will man wei nie was gefragt wird :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

*yolo-swag*-Kinase und Pikatchurin...  :Grinnnss!: 
Danke Leute, made my day!  


 :Guinness:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Glurakon wr auch ein tolles Enzym...

----------


## wandschrank2

> wie geil ist das  wie hast du das denn gefunden  dann zur auswahl noch bisasaorin, shiggytin, glumanada-kinase und woingenau- like- associated-pokemon- oxidase^^
> 
> http://genome.ucsc.edu/cgi-bin/hgTra...7MZJJAY5Hwx2A1
> 
> wer mal das genom vom menschen scannen will man wei nie was gefragt wird:


ich wusste dass du das gut findest ^^  hab ich in irgendeinem journal gelesen mal,ist mir natrlich direkt aufgefallen als leidenschaftlichen pokemon-fan. hier hat auch jemand im forum ein chaneira im profil, da wusst ich auch direkt, alles klar, den mag ich  :Big Grin:  woingenau klingt sogar mehr nach protein als pokemon, wie dieses WNT-Protein bei rektum-ca  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

> Glurakon wr auch ein tolles Enzym...


war mein lieblingspokemon^^




> ich wusste dass du das gut findest ^^  hab ich in irgendeinem journal gelesen mal,ist mir natrlich direkt aufgefallen als leidenschaftlichen pokemon-fan. hier hat auch jemand im forum ein chaneira im profil, da wusst ich auch direkt, alles klar, den mag ich  woingenau klingt sogar mehr nach protein als pokemon, wie dieses WNT-Protein bei rektum-ca


als nchstes kommt WTF- protein^^ die namen sind bald an lcherlichkeit nicht mehr zu berbieten^^

jedenfalls hat mich der wikipedia artikel nervs gemacht, was zum teufel ist eine ribbon synapse ?^^ habs mir allgemein abgewhnt die  letzten wochen auf wikipedia was nachzuschlagen (zumindest das englische, das deutsche ist ein witz), da wird man aber direkt berwltgt von 100 genen proteinen cofaktoren afferenzen und transmitter das man nur panik bekommt weil man ja wei dass das immp bekannt ist teilweise wikipedia fragen zu stellen :Big Grin:  und wenn man einmal anfngt zu lesen auf wikipedia, endet man nach einigen stunden beim ablauf der schlacht von der spanischen armada^^ nice to know wer kommandant war und wie viel verluste es auf beiden seiten gab, aber leider nicht physikumsrelevant^^ hchstens fr eine physikrechenaufgabe

----------


## wandschrank2

> war mein lieblingspokemon^^
> 
> 
> 
> als nchstes kommt WTF- protein^^ die namen sind bald an lcherlichkeit nicht mehr zu berbieten^^
> 
> jedenfalls hat mich der wikipedia artikel nervs gemacht, was zum teufel ist eine ribbon synapse ?^^ habs mir allgemein abgewhnt die  letzten wochen auf wikipedia was nachzuschlagen (zumindest das englische, das deutsche ist ein witz), da wird man aber direkt berwltgt von 100 genen proteinen cofaktoren afferenzen und transmitter das man nur panik bekommt weil man ja wei dass das immp bekannt ist teilweise wikipedia fragen zu stellen und wenn man einmal anfngt zu lesen auf wikipedia, endet man nach einigen stunden beim ablauf der schlacht von der spanischen armada^^ nice to know wer kommandant war und wie viel verluste es auf beiden seiten gab, aber leider nicht physikumsrelevant^^ hchstens fr eine physikrechenaufgabe


aber irgendwie..udn dafr schm ich mich etwas.. behalt ich sachen, die ich auf wikipedia gelesen habe, FR IMMER. ich wei nur dank wikipedia wie retinopathie jetzt eig entsteht, aber nur weil das da so krass erklrt wurde. und polydaktylie und sowas. aber den ansatz vom m.anconeus hab ich wieder vergessen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> war mein lieblingspokemon^^


Mein Lieblingspokemon ist Pantimimi  :Love:  Ist zwar ein Pokemon der "neuen" Diamant/Parle-Generation, aber es ist sooo knuffig  :Love:

----------


## Jemine

Ich bilde mir ein, Glukaron gab's auch mal irgendwo als Antwortmglichkeit...

----------


## wandschrank2

pantimimi? ist das das baby von pantemon??

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich bilde mir ein, Glukaron gab's auch mal irgendwo als Antwortmglichkeit...


glukaron,glukagon,glukaron-like-peptide,glukagon-like-peptide, glurak-releasing-hormone (''glurak, du bist an der reihe!'')  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> pantimimi? ist das das baby von pantemon??


Nee, die Vorstufe von Pantimos  :Big Grin: 

@Jemine Es heit Glurakon!!!

----------


## wandschrank2

> Nee, die Vorstufe von Pantimos 
> 
> @Jemine Es heit Glurakon!!!


pantemon -.- ich meinte natrlich pantimos! das immer diese unntige attacke gemacht hat, die so war wie hrtner  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAP_kinase_kinase_kinase

wenn einem nichts mehr einfllt^^ da fllt mir ein dass unser prof mal meinte janus kinasen sind ja jak abgekrzt weil das fr "just another kinase" steht, eben gegoogelt und wahr, hielt das fr ein scherz^^

hab jetzt lust pokemon auf gameboy zu spielen wegen euch  :Frown:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> unntige attacke


Karpador setzt Platscher ein!

.... nichts passiert....

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

> Karpador setzt Platscher ein!
> 
> .... nichts passiert....


http://hugelol.com/lol/224812

----------


## wandschrank2

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAP_kinase_kinase_kinase
> 
> wenn einem nichts mehr einfllt^^ da fllt mir ein dass unser prof mal meinte janus kinasen sind ja jak abgekrzt weil das fr "just another kinase" steht, eben gegoogelt und wahr, hielt das fr ein scherz^^
> 
> hab jetzt lust pokemon auf gameboy zu spielen wegen euch


das fragt mein bc prfer in der mndlcihen rauf und runter!!! ohne mist jetzt!

----------


## wandschrank2

> Karpador setzt Platscher ein!
> 
> .... nichts passiert....



ahh die attacke von pantimos hie barriere !! get it? wegen pantomime und so... jaja ill show myself out...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aber diese Attacken sind gar nicht so unntz! Hebt immerhin die Verteidigung an! Und solange das Pokemon nur so nen Quark wie Tackle kann, ganz ntzlich

----------


## wandschrank2

ja aber in 10-20 runden erst so wirklich signifikant :/ bis dahin ist man doch schon tot  :Big Grin:  wisst ihr was. wenn in der mndlichen nichts mehr geht, einfach eiskalt anfangen ber pokemon zu reden. 
und wenn wir bestehen kaufen wir uns alle ien gameboy color und treffen uns im klinikthread. ''pokemon in der klinik''.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oh ich wnschte, die htten den Nintendo DS nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr aufgemotzt..dann knnte ich die neue Edition spielen...aber mit meinem DS der ersten Generation komm ich nicht mehr weit .-.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Hier ist brigens mein Masterplan fr die mndlichen wenn gar  nix geht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJvAL-iiLnQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0E5Nckxu5g

und als Hhepunkt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao3aOFVEZr8
Zweifelt noch jemand an meiner eins?

----------


## wandschrank2

> Hier ist brigens mein Masterplan fr die mndlichen wenn gar  nix geht
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJvAL-iiLnQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0E5Nckxu5g
> 
> und als Hhepunkt
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao3aOFVEZr8
> Zweifelt noch jemand an meiner eins?


laaangweilig! 
ich rei mir den kittel runter und dann: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dw7GE_BYjI

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dann trittst du dem Prfer nen Radio ins Gesicht?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wandschrank2

klar, das ist doch sowieso dann, wenn ich durchfall  :Big Grin:  dann halt ein radio. wenn schond enn schon oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich kann halt nicht singen, aber dafr tanzen

----------


## wandschrank2

ich kann nix, das aber richtig

----------


## mathematicus

> das fragt mein bc prfer in der mndlcihen rauf und runter!!! ohne mist jetzt!


Den ganzen Spa mit MAP-Kinasekinasekinase usw. wurde ich im Mndlichen auch gefragt, also inklusive der Signalkaskade dazu. Glaube ich dir also sofort  :Big Grin:

----------


## nevermind923

Yeah weiter gehts, heute wird ein mega produktiver Tag  :bhh:

----------


## flopun

> Auch im Mndlichen muss man nicht 100% der gestellten Fragen beantworten knnen, um zu bestehen, bedenkt das bitte


Das stimmt aufjedenfall! War die ersten 2-3minuten auch ziemlich ratlos in Anatomie weil ich berrascht war als erster dranzukommen...
Aber was im mndlichen nicht passieren darf sind Kardinalfehler, die sind im schriftlichen dafr nur einen Punkt wert  :hmmm...: 
Wenn man dem Prfer erzhlt der epiduralraum im kopf is physiologisch wird's schwieriger sich rauszureiten als ein falsches x!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So heute, schon zwei Stunden an der Leiche gewesen. Tut gut mal nicht am Schreibtisch zu lernen. Und jetzt gibts erstmal Frhstck..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Es kommt glaube ich auch auf die art des kardinal fehlers an. Ne freundin von mir hat es die ganze mndlich geschafft, humerus und Femur und Nervus und  muskulus durch einander zuschmeien. Das wurde dann aber unter Aufregung abgetan.  
Ich glaube die Prfer merken recht gut was ein Versprecher aus Aufregung ist und was grobes nicht wissen ist.


Ich vertreten hab heute auch die Meinung das die herbstexamen leichter sind, was Physik an geht

----------


## mathematicus

> Das stimmt aufjedenfall! War die ersten 2-3minuten auch ziemlich ratlos in Anatomie weil ich berrascht war als erster dranzukommen...
> Aber was im mndlichen nicht passieren darf sind Kardinalfehler, die sind im schriftlichen dafr nur einen Punkt wert 
> Wenn man dem Prfer erzhlt der epiduralraum im kopf is physiologisch wird's schwieriger sich rauszureiten als ein falsches x!


Viele (in der Tat peinliche  :Big Grin: ) Fehler werden aber verziehen, die wissen ja, dass man aufgeregt ist. In BC habe ich z.B. die Begriffe katabol und anabol vertauscht, was im Nachhinein halt saudmlich war, aber nunmal passieren kann, wenn man in so einer Prfungssituation hockt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hab meine Ladung bekommen, schreibe wenigstens fast direkt neben meiner Wohnung. :Smilie: 

Mndlich bekommen wir extra -.- !

Und sorry, dass ich nimmer jeden Tag hier bin, muss meine 45% Ana etwas hochschrauben ! :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich will auch!!! Wieso hat eigentlich noch niemand das lpa werden den Ladungen verklagt? so wild wie viele nach dem P. Klagen wollen, knnte man ja auch argumentieren, dass durch den unterschiedlich verhlt der Ladung ein psychologischer vor- oder Nachteil entsteht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joolz

Das LPA BaW hat scheinbar auch Zeit  :Keks:  ... Wir bekommen zwar nur den Termin und die Prfer gibts erst 2 Wochen vorher, aber immerhin wsste ich gern mal wann ich denn fllig bin...

----------


## locumo123

> Das LPA BaW hat scheinbar auch Zeit  ... Wir bekommen zwar nur den Termin und die Prfer gibts erst 2 Wochen vorher, aber immerhin wsste ich gern mal wann ich denn fllig bin...


Mir ist gesagr worden, dass am 11.8 die Ladung im Briefkasten ist.

----------


## Joolz

So spt erst?? Das find ich jetzt echt nervig...

Hast du angerufen?

----------


## Breteken

hat i-wer aus NRW schon die schriftlichen Ladungen? wird mal langsam Zeit wrde ich sagen...

----------


## wandschrank2

> hat i-wer aus NRW schon die schriftlichen Ladungen? wird mal langsam Zeit wrde ich sagen...


nrw ladungen strecken sich seehr.. kann bei mancehn noch ein, zwei wochen dauern, weil die prfungen entsprechend lange gehen (bis ende september)

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ich glaube eher es geht um die Schriftliche... zumindest hab ich hier auch noch keine Ladung dafr... fr mndlich eh nich.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich glaube eher es geht um die Schriftliche... zumindest hab ich hier auch noch keine Ladung dafr... fr mndlich eh nich.


achso.die sollte die woceh eig kommen

----------


## locumo123

> So spt erst?? Das find ich jetzt echt nervig...
> 
> Hast du angerufen?


Laut dem Studiensekretariat. Angeblich ist das so gesetzlich verankert, so wurde mir das mitgeteilt.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich hab weder noch :grrrr....:  
Und ist gesagt worden, mndliche gehen in NRW bis zum 17.9

----------


## wandschrank2

wir kriegen 100 pro ne frage zu multi - und single-unit-typ muskeltypen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ach echt? Ich hab gehrt bis 24.? Ist ja mysteris...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hier in ER ists auch bis 24.9. ;)

War euer Tag auch so unproduktiv wie meiner ^^ ?  :Frown:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ja. Bin ganz gepflegt eingeschlafen und habe mehrere Stunden im Land der Trume verschwendet.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Hier in ER ists auch bis 24.9. ;)
> 
> War euer Tag auch so unproduktiv wie meiner ^^ ?


bei mir liefs  gut heute.. hatte physio als allerallererstes gelernt und hab heute die fragen nochmal komplett durchgekreuzt( das war mega tzend  :Big Grin: ) und hatte zu meiner berraschung 93 %. ich dachte echt ich hab die hlftew ieder vergessen, aber das war heutn schnes erfoglserlebnis  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

Mag jemand mal die Dauerbrenner-Formeln in Physik zusammenstellen bzw. hat das schon getan und wrde es mit uns teilen? Wenn ich das noch einmal kreuze, heule ich sonst glaub ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

> bei mir liefs  gut heute.. hatte physio als allerallererstes gelernt und hab heute die fragen nochmal komplett durchgekreuzt( das war mega tzend ) und hatte zu meiner berraschung 93 %. ich dachte echt ich hab die hlftew ieder vergessen, aber das war heutn schnes erfoglserlebnis



mit 93% will ich aber keine beschwerden mehr von dir hier im forum lesen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

> mit 93% will ich aber keine beschwerden mehr von dir hier im forum lesen


ich und beschweren? :P ich bin doch mehr der cheerleader im forum :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wnschte ich htte noch ne Woche mehr...htte nicht gedacht, dass ich es wirklich merken wrde, dass mir ne Woche fehlt..

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ja. Bin ganz gepflegt eingeschlafen und habe mehrere Stunden im Land der Trume verschwendet.


Wir haben uns bestimmt im Traum getroffen, da war ich nmlich auch :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Seht ihr, ihr habt alles richtig gemacht. Ich war fleiig den ganzen Tag und kam auch nicht vorwrts...  :Hh?:

----------


## Overshoot

bis wann kreuzt ihr psycho ? es gab doch irgendwann ein wechsel vom gegenstandskatalog in psycho, 2010 oder so war das, war das radikal dass sich kreuzen davor nicht so richtig lohnt ?

----------


## wandschrank2

> bis wann kreuzt ihr psycho ? es gab doch irgendwann ein wechsel vom gegenstandskatalog in psycho, 2010 oder so war das, war das radikal dass sich kreuzen davor nicht so richtig lohnt ?


das gercht hlt sich hartnckig, aber es wurden lediglich ein paar untekapitel im gegenstandskatalog umgesetzt oder so, es gab keine inhaltlichen nderungen. H2012 war zb das leichteste psychoexamen berhaupt  :Big Grin:  also kreuz F2009 - H2013 und du bist sicher. H2013 gabs sogar ne altfrage von F2009 ;)

----------


## flopun

Du kannst auch das impp auswendig..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So langsam fang ich an Leute zu verstehen, die sich vor dem Physikum ein freies Semester nehmen..

----------


## wandschrank2

> Du kannst auch das impp auswendig..


freak

----------


## Agrobacterium

> bis wann kreuzt ihr psycho ? es gab doch irgendwann ein wechsel vom gegenstandskatalog in psycho, 2010 oder so war das, war das radikal dass sich kreuzen davor nicht so richtig lohnt ?


Ich hab spaeshalber auch mal ltere Psychoexamen gekreuzt und fand die teilweise schon schwer...oder einfach die Infos aus ML dazu weniger hilfreich. Knnte aber auch daran liegen dass es ML-Hefte erst seit...wann...2008? gibt...war halt ein Examen von 2000 oder so.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Weiter als 2004 zu kreuzen ist doch auch Mumpitz..

----------


## wandschrank2

wieso denk ich bei mumpitz immer an pumpernickel

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wieso denk ich bei Pumpernickel an Pumuckel?

Ich hasse solche Wrter wie Keilbeinhhle. Hallo? Keilbein? Was soll ich damit? Gebt mir die lateinischen Begriff -.-

----------


## mathematicus

> So langsam fang ich an Leute zu verstehen, die sich vor dem Physikum ein freies Semester nehmen..


Finde ein freies Semester danach irgendwie nachvollziehbarer, einfach um sich von dem Mll zu erholen  :Big Grin:  Aber hat wohl beides seine Vor- und Nachteile^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Finde ein freies Semester danach irgendwie nachvollziehbarer, einfach um sich von dem Mll zu erholen  Aber hat wohl beides seine Vor- und Nachteile^^


Stimmt auch. Hab von Leuten ausm hheren Semester gehrt, die im 5. Semester wirklich nur am Ende des Semesters fr die Klausurphase gelernt haben, weil sie noch vllig fertig vom 4. Semester und Physikum waren. :-/

----------


## wandschrank2

> Wieso denk ich bei Pumpernickel an Pumuckel?
> 
> Ich hasse solche Wrter wie Keilbeinhhle. Hallo? Keilbein? Was soll ich damit? Gebt mir die lateinischen Begriff -.-


ala ossis ilium = darmbeinschaufel

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja sowas! Darmbein..ach was..wusste gar nicht, dass der Darm laufen kann....*patsch*

----------


## wandschrank2

was geht partypeople

----------


## Overshoot

flugscharbein hasse ich am meisten  :Big Grin:  oder schlfen/scheitellapen, habe ich  mal verwechselt^^ mal verlernt ja auch fast deutsch, nur noch latein und englische proteinnamen^^ in der mndlichen dann so : salve, cogito ergo sum,memento mori" oder sowas  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

heute morgen war ich voll motiviert, dann ein schei Examen gekreuzt... Ich hab das gefhl mein BC wissen ist futsch, die wieder wrter wo ich schwre knnte, dass ich sie noch nie gehrt haben...

----------


## Agrobacterium

> in der mndlichen dann so : salve, cogito ergo sum,memento mori" oder sowas


"Ave magister, morituri te salutant"  :bhh:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> heute morgen war ich voll motiviert, dann ein schei Examen gekreuzt... Ich hab das gefhl mein BC wissen ist futsch, die wieder wrter wo ich schwre knnte, dass ich sie noch nie gehrt haben...


Ging mir heut auch so. Von gestern 80 auf heut 68% abgeschmiert in BC. Die Fragen, die ich hauptschlich verkackt hab, waren Sachen, die ich vorm WE erst gelernt hatte...aber eben so minifutzel Details, die halt wieder weg sind, wenn man sie sich nicht alle 2 Tage aufs neue reinhmmert...

----------


## answerai

> Ging mir heut auch so. Von gestern 80 auf heut 68% abgeschmiert in BC. Die Fragen, die ich hauptschlich verkackt hab, waren Sachen, die ich vorm WE erst gelernt hatte...aber eben so minifutzel Details, die halt wieder weg sind, wenn man sie sich nicht alle 2 Tage aufs neue reinhmmert...


Und Ich dchte Ich wre alleine mit dem stndig alles wieder vergessen...was solls, wir mssen nur durchkommen, nach der endnote krht Kein Hahn

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Und Ich dchte Ich wre alleine mit dem stndig alles wieder vergessen...was solls, wir mssen nur durchkommen, nach der endnote krht Kein Hahn


Noch schlimmer als BC is brigens Ana, da is ungefhr ALLES wieder weg mittlerweile...und das innerhalb von nicht mal 2 Wochen  :Wand:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also in Bonn gibts wohl  post....

----------


## Monsunfisch

Alle haben schon nur ich warte noch  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hab auch noch nichts...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ich hasse Embryologie, ich hasse Anatomie, ich hasse alles. Bis jetzt gut durchgehalten, aber kommt mir einer Bld ez, dann batscht es eine  :Big Grin: 

KACKE

----------


## Overshoot

hab auch noch nichts:/ aber mal auer frs physikum zu lernen, zieh ihc mir grad den gerichtsprozess von pistorius im livestream rein  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  finale phase.ist echt spannend, und der staatsanwalt macht immer so viele fehler  :Big Grin:  sehr witzig^^

----------


## Jemine

> Ich hasse Embryologie, ich hasse Anatomie, ich hasse alles. Bis jetzt gut durchgehalten, aber kommt mir einer Bld ez, dann batscht es eine 
> 
> KACKE



 :Meine Meinung: 

Ich dachte ja bis vor Kurzem noch (abgesehen von nem kleinen Tief hier und da), dass ich Physikum schon bestehe aber mittlerweile glaube ich da nicht mehr dran.
Mein Kopf ist voll, smtliche Fakten komplett durcheinander und ich mache die leichtesten Sachen falsch, weil ich denke, das IMPP fragt ber 5 Ecken, dann denke ich ber 10 Ecken. Und auch Sachen, die ich wirklich konnte, ich mache es auf einmal falsch...  :Wand:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich dachte ja bis vor Kurzem noch (abgesehen von nem kleinen Tief hier und da), dass ich Physikum schon bestehe aber mittlerweile glaube ich da nicht mehr dran.
> Mein Kopf ist voll, smtliche Fakten komplett durcheinander und ich mache die leichtesten Sachen falsch, weil ich denke, das IMPP fragt ber 5 Ecken, dann denke ich ber 10 Ecken. Und auch Sachen, die ich wirklich konnte, ich mache es auf einmal falsch...


Jo hab keine Lust mehr, mir jetzt egal, werd mich nicht in die Psychatrie begeben fr so einen Dreck, der sich Staatsexamen schimpft !.

----------


## nie

Hab meine Ladung jetzt auch. Und nen extrem spten Termin. Ob ich das jetzt gut oder schlecht finde, wei ich noch nicht. Bin irgendwie fest von nem frhen Termin ausgegangen. 
Mit 2 von 3 Prfern bin ich voll zufrieden, Prfer Nummer 3 eilt ein schwieriger Ruf voraus aber auch da htte es mich schlimmer treffen knnen. 

Ansonsten: hoffnungslos unproduktive Woche weil zweimal Nachtdienst und kein Bock. Und dann kommen jetzt noch zwei Geburtstage, deshalb seh ich auch fr den Rest der Woche schwarz. Aber da ich jetzt fast 4 Wochen mehr Zeit hab als gedacht, geht's grad ohne schlechtes Gewissen. 

Ich schmei mal nen virtuelle Runde Kekse in den Raum und leide mit euch, mir ging's vor der schriftlichen auch keinen Meter besser. Aber ihr schafft das schon, irgendwie wurstelt man sich schon durch.

----------


## Monsunfisch

Thieme online ist grad tot -.-

RIP...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Same Herr. Ich denke andauernd beim kreuzen " ah auf euch falle ich nicht rein" und dann war es doch noch um zehn Ecken gedacht... Oder mich langweilen die fragen so stark, gerade bei den endlos Texten in physio und psycho, dass ich falsch lese...

Von BC wei ich nichts mehr, eigentlich wollte ich regelmig meine falschen fragen wiederholen, aber dass schaff ich zeitlich nicht. Mittlerweile kann ich noch nicht mal dpt oder Gleichgewichts Potentiale berechnen... Sonntag mach ich meine erste Generalprobe, da kommt dann das bse erwachen...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hei Leute, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Also bei mir steht Lerntechnisch nur noch Ana (ohne Histo) aus, 7 Tage sind noch eingeplant.
Ich habe wirklich 0 !! Ahnung mehr von dem ganzen Zeug und wei nicht wo ich anfangen sollte ...

Langen die 7 Medi-Learn Skripte ?

Bitte ne PN schreiben, bin nicht dauernd online.  :Smilie:  danke !

----------


## Overshoot

> Thieme online ist grad tot -.-
> 
> RIP...


hab grad eine generalprobe gemacht dann nach 30 fragen abgestrzt hab mich so aufgeregt, vielleicht irgendein ein zeichen ://

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich bekommt heute nur meine schriftliche Ladung. Mndliche gibt es extra....

----------


## wandschrank2

> hab grad eine generalprobe gemacht dann nach 30 fragen abgestrzt hab mich so aufgeregt, vielleicht irgendein ein zeichen ://


das ist jetzt aber etwas melodramatisch  :Big Grin:  

Leute! Kopf hoch! Ihr packt das. 60 % sind 192 Punkte, sind 128 (!) Fehler, die man machen darf. Die ML-Statistik zeigt an, dass im Schnitt 244(!!) Fragen im Herbst 2013 als mittel und leicht eingestuft wurden. Das sind..eehhm..76 %. Also fhlt euch virtuell in den Gluteus maximus gekickt! (ursprung,ansatz, nerv, funktion? :P). Bei wem es iwie gar nicht mehr geht, schreibt mir fr Motivation einfach privat. Ich komm mir hier seit neustem vor wie ein Spam-Bot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Fhlt sich irgendwie anders an, v.a. in Anatomie... Liegt aber an mir. Ich bin einfach eine Bewegungsapparat-Niete... Ich krieg noch nichtmal, wenn ich die Bilder im Prometheus vor mir hab, die Bewegungen richtig zugeordnet. Ich denke mir alles klar, Abduktion, dann steht da Adduktion und ich denk mir nur haa  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Haha ja bei manchen Spezialistenmuskeln frag ich mich aber auch manchmal, wie das gehen soll. Der Sternocleido zb, Wieeeee bekommt der den Kopf nach hinten? Wenn ich mich dann ordentlich reinversetze gehts, aber so ohne Atlas find ich das schon schwierig

----------


## wandschrank2

Kann ich aber auch nicht ;) Also ka, am besten ist es, wenn man sich das herleiten kann, aber in meinem Assoziationskortex ist da wohl ne Verschaltung nicht ganz sauber, weil ich IMMER innenrotation und auenrotation verwechsel, wenn ich den ursprung ansatz hab. hast du den prometheus? wenn du zeit hast und lust hast, setz dich hin ud schlag die seite auf, bei der NUR die muskelfunktionen aufgelistet sind, also folgende muskeln machen eine abduktion: und dann sind da alle muskeln aufgezeichnet.  oder lerns systematisch. zb die medi-learn tabelle zur rotatorenmanschette. mach dir da ein denkschema auf. M. supraspinatus + infraspinatus kannst du eig so gut wie zusammenfassen, denn ursprung ist anders, ansatz ist aber gleich, nerv ist gleich, funktion ist gleich, nur der infraspinatus hat eine besonderheit. usw. und der dritte muskel der rotatorenmanschette hat fast die gleiche funktion, variiert in genau einer. usw. also bau einfach etwas logik rein, aber du musst nicht alles dir herleiten, das sag ich nicht, weil ich das so besser finde, ne. aber ich persnlich hau mir da die funktionen durcheinander wenn ich mir im kopf vorstelle, wie sich der latissmus dorsi verkrzt. ok?

----------


## mathematicus

Auf Doccheck gibt es ansonsten zu fast jedem Muskel eine Animation, schaut euch das sonst einfach mal bei den Muskeln an, deren Funktionen euch nicht ganz klar sind...^^

----------


## Overshoot

> Haha ja bei manchen Spezialistenmuskeln frag ich mich aber auch manchmal, wie das gehen soll. Der Sternocleido zb, Wieeeee bekommt der den Kopf nach hinten? Wenn ich mich dann ordentlich reinversetze gehts, aber so ohne Atlas find ich das schon schwierig


ein anatomie prof. bei uns meint er beugt den kopf bzw kann ihn nach vorne "schieben" und streckt dabei die halswirbelsule- dieser muskel bleibt fr mich immer ein gehemnis von der funktion, aber ich richte mich nach dem impp und bleib bei hals in nacken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

wie schlgst du dich denn bei innen-und auenrotation beim auge wanschrank ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ist ja noch schwerer sich das vorzustellen, ich wei bis heute nicht richtig ob eine innenrotation jetzt eine bewegung in oder gegen den uhrzeigersinn ist^^ v.a. wann rotiert man das auge, vielleicht beim trepperunterfallen

----------


## Jemine

Was isn die Spezialbesonderheit vom M. infraspinatus? Wichtigster Auenrotator oder meinst du noch was anderes?

Ich sitze hier beim Anatmiekreuzen und zhle mir z.B. die Wirbel am Rcken ab. Im Physikum kann ich aber wohl nicht so am Platz herumturnen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja oder wie soll ein Muskel, der Rumpf und Arm verbindet, wenn er sich kontrahiert, den Arm ABduzieren!? 

Es geht aber nichts ber mein "Lieblingsspezialgebiet" Augenmuskeln. Die Primrfunktion is ja logisch und einleuchtend, aber diese Unterfunktionen? Pfffffff... 

Ich werd die Muskeln auch eher gruppenweise lernen. Ansatz und Ursprung kann ich mir eh nicht merken, zumindest nicht so detailliert, dass ich mir davon irgendwas herleiten knnte. Dankbarerweise heien ja doch einige Muskeln auch nach ihrer Funktion...

----------


## Agrobacterium

> wie schlgst du dich denn bei innen-und auenrotation beim auge wanschrank ?  ist ja noch schwerer sich das vorzustellen, ich wei bis heute nicht richtig ob eine innenrotation jetzt eine bewegung in oder gegen den uhrzeigersinn ist^^ v.a. wann rotiert man das auge, vielleicht beim trepperunterfallen


Wahaaa...meine Rede!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> Ja oder wie soll ein Muskel, der Rumpf und Arm verbindet, wenn er sich kontrahiert, den Arm ABduzieren!?


Meinst du jetzt den M. supraspinatus?

----------


## wandschrank2

> Was isn die Spezialbesonderheit vom M. infraspinatus? Wichtigster Auenrotator oder meinst du noch was anderes?
> 
> Ich sitze hier beim Anatmiekreuzen und zhle mir z.B. die Wirbel am Rcken ab. Im Physikum kann ich aber wohl nicht so am Platz herumturnen


jojo genau das. siehst du, bleibt doch mehr hngen als man glaubt.
ja vor allem kann in der prfung mal nicht eben seine trachea rausnehmen und munter die trachealknorpelspangen durchzhlen.
@overshoot: augenmuskeln fragt mein mndlicher prfer unglaublich gerne. also werden die brutal auswendig gelernt und in der mndlichen dann so getan, als wrd ich mir das logisch herleiten :P  :Big Grin:  fake it till you make it und so  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also ich turn in der Prfung rum

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Meinst du jetzt den M. supraspinatus?


Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, welcher das macht. Ich wei nur, dass es bei irgendeinem so war und ich mir beim Lernen dachte, wie soll das denn gehen..selbiges bei den Gluteusmuskeln wobei es da irgendwie mit der Flex-Ex-Achse zusammenhngt, die mir aber auch noch keiner wirklich nahe bringen konnte...weibliches rumliches Vorstellungsvermgen halt  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

Ich fand es immer ganz gut, im Prometheus diese schematischen Bilder mit Ursprung/Ansatz (also der Muskel quasi als rote/orange Linie dargestellt) anzugucken, ansonsten kann es auch ntzlich sein, sich die beteiligten Skelettelemente nochmal grob anzuschauen, um die Funktion besser nachvollziehen zu knnen... irgendwie finde ich es gerade ganz gut, dass wir erst das Mndliche hatten, so musste man sich zwangslufig schon mit allen Muskeln befassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Thihi, ja mein weibliches (uerst rudimentr vorhandenes) rumliches Vorstellungsvermgen kommt mir auch oft in die Quere.

Ich seh schon Leute im Schriftlichen die Schuhe ausziehen (baah, wenn der ganze Saal das macht) um nochmal kurz am Fu was nachzuschauen  :Grinnnss!: 
Oder man fummelt sich da irgendwo unterm Shirt rum und dann fliegt man raus, weil die das als Tuschungsversuch werten^^

Wer beaufsichtigt das Spektakel eigentlich? Dozenten von der Uni oder offizielle IMPP-Menschen?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Im Grunde  brauchst du ja blo noch kreuzen, jetzt, oder? Wenn dus sogar erzhlen konntest, wirst du es auch wiedererkennen ;)  Ich frag mich nur, wie du das geschafft hast, ich komm mit der Zeit nicht mal hin, mir alles frs Schriftliche zu merken...

----------


## wandschrank2

impp-menschen, das ist unabhngig von dozenten. ich glaub am anfang ist noch ne einfhrung nochmal wie man kreuzt und so. brigens kreuzen wir die ganze vorklinik lang um dann im physikum striche zu machen?! WTF!

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Thihi, ja mein weibliches (uerst rudimentr vorhandenes) rumliches Vorstellungsvermgen kommt mir auch oft in die Quere.
> 
> Ich seh schon Leute im Schriftlichen die Schuhe ausziehen (baah, wenn der ganze Saal das macht) um nochmal kurz am Fu was nachzuschauen 
> Oder man fummelt sich da irgendwo unterm Shirt rum und dann fliegt man raus, weil die das als Tuschungsversuch werten^^
> 
> Wer beaufsichtigt das Spektakel eigentlich? Dozenten von der Uni oder offizielle IMPP-Menschen?


Bei uns angeblich Sekretrinnen und MTAs. Vielleicht kann man da ja auf Kollegensolidaritt hoffen? :P

----------


## Overshoot

mssen wir schreibmaterial jetzt eigentlich selbst mitnehmen ?  :Big Grin:  in diesem blauen heftchen stand nur ggf. schreibmaterial was zur verfgung gestellt wird^^ msste bleistifte und radiergummi erstmal kaufen seit der 5 klasse nicht benutzt gefhlt :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Wenn das mtas sind zieh ich mein examen shirt an  :bhh: 
 Das mit dem infraspinatus aus strkster auenrot is doch logisch, weil der ja von der scapula ber auen an den major ansetzt. Subscapularis ist der strkste innenrot.

----------


## nie

Bei uns waren das irgendwelche Renter, die die ganze Zeit Kreuzwortrtsel gelst haben und zur Not auch mal fr seelischen Beistand gesorgt haben. 
Und ich hab in der Prfung auch rumgeturnt. Da war irgendeine Frage zu einer Unterschenkel/Fu Bewegung, die ich dann die ganze Zeit gemacht habe und nachzuvollziehen, welche Muskeln sich wann anspannen. Und irgendwann merk ich nur, dass mein Nachbar bei der selben Frage hngt und hnliche Turnbungen macht  :Big Grin:  
Man ist also nicht allein ^^

----------


## wandschrank2

aber sptestens bei den fragen zu den geschlechtsorganen hrts dann auf  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

zur toilette kann man ja gehen und dann untersuchungen anstellen  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Oder Jogginghose mit weitem Gummibund  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Stimmt, zur schriftlichen kann ich ja in Jogginghose gehen! Wuhu!

----------


## Andreas

Im Schriftlichen war es damals tatschlich gar nicht so ungewhnlich Leute zu sehen, wie sie irgendwelche Muskeln an sich selbst rekapituliert haben.

Hier in Magdeburg wird der schriftliche Teil von Frau Gutzeit vom LPA berwacht, auerdem sind noch ein paar andere Leute dabei, womglich Studenten (aber nicht von der med. Fak.), womglich auch andere Mitarbeiter des LPA. Das war damals nicht ganz klar.

----------


## Annaly

Ich hab damals auch fr das Lernen der Funktion der Muskeln bei mir "angefasst" - wenn ich wusste, wo er liegt, den Muskelbauch angefasst und beim Runterbeten von Ursprung, Ansatz und Innervation gefhlt, bei welchen Bewegungen der eben sich anspannt - geht am Oberkrper gut, Richtung unterer Rcken und Beine je nach Muskelgruppe etwas schwieriger, aber auch zu ertasten! Kann man auch gut in der Prfung dann machen, wenn man unsicher ist (manchmal erinnert man sich dabei auch besser an U/A/I, wenn man merkt, wie er sich bewegt)

Auf alle Flle drcke ich euch ganz doll die Daumen - auch wenn es sich noch nicht so anfhlt: ihr werdet das alles gut schaffen, macht euch nur nicht zu verrckt!  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich hasse kreuzen, ich hasse kreuzen, ich hasse kreuzen, ich hasse kreuzen..

----------


## Jemine

BC, mein Rettungsanker und Lichtstreifen am dunklen Physikumshorizont  :Love:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hasse Verdauung

----------


## Overshoot

> BC, mein Rettungsanker und Lichtstreifen am dunklen Physikumshorizont


agreed, bestes fach  ::-dance:   :Big Grin:  trotz der sehr komischen proteinnamen :Big Grin: 

ich frag mich grade wie das impp erwartet dass wir psycho lernen ? jedes jahr werden ganz neue sachen abgefragt, die nicht in den medilearns stehen und nichtmal im kurzlehrbuch thieme (was meistens nachschlagwerk ist bei mir wenn die kommentare zu knapp sind). und die medilearns haben halt  nur immer das vom jahr davor abgedeckt. es muss ja bcher geben wo das (fast) alles drin steht, weil ich hab das gefhl die stellen in psycho fragen ohne zu schauen ob studenten die mglichkeitn haben das abzuchecken :Big Grin: 

das ist zwar bei den anderen fchern auch so vereinzelt,eher selten, aber bei psycho doch besonders finde ich. ohne die mglichkeit zu kreuzen (und da kann das impp nicht davon ausgehn dass das selbstverstndlich ist) wrde ich, und andere vielleicht auch schlechter abschneiden in psycho

z.b. psychologische liaisondienste, stehen zwar in medilearns, aber das semster musste es wissen ohne medilearns, und die stehen auch nciht im kurzlehrbuch thieme, hchstens knnte man davon wissen wenn man mal pflegeprakjtikum auf der onkologie gemacht hat. und das sind dann meistens so 10 fragen :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> agreed, bestes fach   trotz der sehr komischen proteinnamen
> 
> ich frag mich grade wie das impp erwartet dass wir psycho lernen ? jedes jahr werden ganz neue sachen abgefragt, die nicht in den medilearns stehen und nichtmal im kurzlehrbuch thieme (was meistens nachschlagwerk ist bei mir wenn die kommentare zu knapp sind). und die medilearns haben halt  nur immer das vom jahr davor abgedeckt. es muss ja bcher geben wo das (fast) alles drin steht, weil ich hab das gefhl die stellen in psycho fragen ohne zu schauen ob studenten die mglichkeitn haben das abzuchecken
> 
> das ist zwar bei den anderen fchern auch so vereinzelt,eher selten, aber bei psycho doch besonders finde ich. ohne die mglichkeit zu kreuzen (und da kann das impp nicht davon ausgehn dass das selbstverstndlich ist) wrde ich, und andere vielleicht auch schlechter abschneiden in psycho
> 
> z.b. psychologische liaisondienste, stehen zwar in medilearns, aber das semster musste es wissen ohne medilearns, und die stehen auch nciht im kurzlehrbuch thieme, hchstens knnte man davon wissen wenn man mal pflegeprakjtikum auf der onkologie gemacht hat. und das sind dann meistens so 10 fragen


Von welchem Examen hast du es? Weil ich die lteren alle ohne Probleme kreuzen konnte. Falls es bei den neueren nicht mehr so ist, ist das ja genau das, was ich neulich meinte - ML hinkt den Examen immer eins hinterher und wir knnen die alten Examen nur deshalb, weils inzwischen schon lang in ML steht. Aber was fragen die dann uns??

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hab mit dem Kurzlehrbuch von Faller und Lang gelernt, is ganz ok, aber sicher vom Umfang her zuviel, ums vorm Physikum durchzuackern, neben den ganzen anderen Themen...

----------


## wandschrank2

was ich grad eher nicht versteh: im ML skript steht, in den letzten jahren wurden keine fragen zu hormonen im calciumhaushalt gestellt und die gibt es in JEDEM examen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Aber was mir auch aufgefallen is - bevor ich mir das Gesamtpaket der aktuellen Auflage geholt hab, hatte ich die BC-Skripte von 2 Auflagen davor und die waren (bis auf dass die Bilder jetzt farbig sind und das Format anders) haargenau identisch, was den Text angeht. Also ist wohl doch nicht ganz jede Auflage so "vllig berarbeitet" wie angegeben :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich kreuz heut nur Mist. Die Luft ist sowas von raus und ich zweifle ernsthaft daran, dass ich dieses Physikum bestehen kann. Scheie gelaufen.

----------


## wandschrank2

sagt mal vergesst ihr auch immer was fr einen wochentag wir haben. heute ist DONNERSTAG!?  :Big Grin:  war nicht gestern montag?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Tschakka Leute ihr schafft das! Ihr knnt nicht schlapp machen, ihr seid meine Vorbilder fr nchstes Jahr!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> sagt mal vergesst ihr auch immer was fr einen wochentag wir haben. heute ist DONNERSTAG!?  war nicht gestern montag?


Beschreibt meinen Zustand. Ich bleib immer noch an der Grenze hngen.Mein Wissen ber BC und Physio ist echt das letzte.

----------


## ][truba][

@sanguis: normaler pr-Physikumsgedanke. klappt trotzdem

----------


## nevermind923

@wandschrank oha ja damit bist du nicht alleine  ::-winky: 
ich sa gestern in der bib und dachte hmm bld, jetzt hat die nur bis 18 uhr auf, ist ja samstag. Allgemeines Gelchter. Und heute morgen dachte ich es wre vielleicht dienstag und erfahre aus dem RADIO, das donnerstag ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Die Zeit ist wie der Wind. Sie fliegt an uns vorbei und erinnert uns an ihren Lauf

----------


## wandschrank2

> @wandschrank oha ja damit bist du nicht alleine 
> ich sa gestern in der bib und dachte hmm bld, jetzt hat die nur bis 18 uhr auf, ist ja samstag. Allgemeines Gelchter. Und heute morgen dachte ich es wre vielleicht dienstag und erfahre aus dem RADIO, das donnerstag ist


ich hab dem kassierer schnes wochenende gewnscht und es war ein montag. und er meinte nur ,,ja dauert aber noch etwas oder?''. stand ich da: hhhhhhh ja kann man ja immer gebrauchen. und innerlich nru: fuuu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

kann mir einer sagen warum bei udp-glucose die ester-bindung energiereich ist ? beim atp ja z.b. wieder nicht/kaum-

und wieso werden gallensuren eigentlich mit glycin und taurin konjugiert, wenn die im darm eh wieder abgespalten werden ?

sind so 2 fragen die mich schon lange beschftigen finde aber nichts gescheites

----------


## nevermind923

Also ich hab zwar das Gefhl mir htte heute jemand mit dem Lffler das Gehirn zerdroschen, aber ich wrds so sehen:
Energiereich ist halt immer die Frage, wieviel energie du brauchst. Wenn du nur eine Aldose oder eine Aminosure aktivieren willst, die du dann irgendwo anders unterbringst (in einer glykosidischen Bindung zum Beispiel), dann brauchst du ja nur so viel energie, dass die gesamtbilanz ein negatives deltaG gibt. Und eine glykosidische Bindung ist meine ich weniger energiereich als die UDP- Glc Bindung.
Konjugationen dienen ja hauptschlich der Hydrophilie im Transport.

----------


## nevermind923

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UDP-Glucose

----------


## Overshoot

danke dir :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich wollte letztes nach der bib noch schnell zum edeka aber der hatte schon zu, also rber zum netto, auch zu. Dabei war es erst kurz nach acht und der hat bis neun auf... ratarata ah fuck ich glaub es ist sonntag....

Ich bin so durch....

----------


## wandschrank2

wie hoch kreuzt ihr all die fcher bis vorm physikum?

----------


## Overshoot

was meinst du mit bis vorm physikum ?

----------


## wandschrank2

bis zum physikum.. mein gott, alexie agraphie , luft..also wie viel prozent wollt ihr gekreuzt haben in den altexamina bis es soweit ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

hab ich mir so noch agr nicht gedanken gemacht/ziele gesetzt^^ wollte nur viel kreuzen bis meine fingermuskeln zum vorschein kommen :Big Grin:  was du denn ?

----------


## mathematicus

Naja, jetzt eigentlich nur noch in Psycho und den kleinen Fchern >60%, die groen hngen mir dank mdl. Physikum schon zum Hals raus und werden dementsprechend gut gekreuzt :P

----------


## answerai

momentaner Status:
BC und Physio, ana jeweils bei ca. 75%, psycho 80-90%, Chemie und Bio gehen je nach Schwerpunkt stark auseinander, mal 65% mal 85%, physik kreuze ich gar nicht  :Smilie: 
ich weiss auch nicht so recht was ich noch machen soll, gekreuzt hab ich jetzt bis 2007, und die letzten 2 examina hab ich fr die nchste woche freigelassen, nochmal kreuzen macht vllt. nur in psycho sinn, weil sich da ja wirklich viel wiederholt...versuche jetzt in den grossen Fchern noch irgendwie schwachpunkte auszumerzen aber irgendwie hab ich kein bock mehr.... wie lufts bei euch so?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Oh Mann, noch knapp 1,5 Wochen...ich krieg richtig Angst langsam, obwohl ich ja echt viel mache...aber ich hab das Gefhl, ich msste sooooo viel mehr wissen...oder es msste alles mgliche noch da sein...oder das, was noch da ist, knnte bis bernchste Woche wieder weg sein... Und in der Woche schafft man es ja maximal, alle Skripte nocn einmal durchzugehen, aber fter is echt nicht drin, wenn mans grndlich macht. Wie schaffen manche von euch das blo, mit so fetten Schinken zu lernen? Ich komm mit ML schon kaum rum!  :Heul:

----------


## wandschrank2

wiederhol grad alle fcher und schaue wie viel hngen geblieben ist aus den letzten wochen, aber zurzeit siehts gut aus. rgere mich etwas, dass ich mir die letzten examina doch nicht aufgehoben hab, weil ich mich intensiv mit denen befassen wollte, aber naja, was solls.

----------


## answerai

> Oh Mann, noch knapp 1,5 Wochen...ich krieg richtig Angst langsam, obwohl ich ja echt viel mache...aber ich hab das Gefhl, ich msste sooooo viel mehr wissen...oder es msste alles mgliche noch da sein...oder das, was noch da ist, knnte bis bernchste Woche wieder weg sein... Und in der Woche schafft man es ja maximal, alle Skripte nocn einmal durchzugehen, aber fter is echt nicht drin, wenn mans grndlich macht. Wie schaffen manche von euch das blo, mit so fetten Schinken zu lernen? Ich komm mit ML schon kaum rum!


also ich finde es schon ziemlich heftig alle medi-learns innerhalb einer woche nochmal grndlich durchzugehen, das ist doch fast unmglich, dann lieber punktuell schwchere bereiche nochmal aufgreifen...denke mit medi-learns kann man schon auf ne zufriedenstellende Note kommen, die dicken Schinken kommen frs mndliche wieder zum einsatz

----------


## Agrobacterium

Naja, ich werd nicht jedes Detail gleich intensiv wiederholen...aber da eben manche Bereiche doch noch recht schlecht sind, muss ich schon noch Zeit investieren...und auch einfach, damit wie gesagt, die Sachen im Kopf bleiben. Grad diese Minidetails von Biochemie, die hab ich oft nach 2 Tagen wieder vergessen, was halt sehr rgerlich ist, weil vieles doch irgendwie gefragt wird.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Naja, ich werd nicht jedes Detail gleich intensiv wiederholen...aber da eben manche Bereiche doch noch recht schlecht sind, muss ich schon noch Zeit investieren...und auch einfach, damit wie gesagt, die Sachen im Kopf bleiben. Grad diese Minidetails von Biochemie, die hab ich oft nach 2 Tagen wieder vergessen, was halt sehr rgerlich ist, weil vieles doch irgendwie gefragt wird.


hey das wird schon  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dein ewiger Optimismus ist absolut aufbauend (ernstgemeint!) aaaaaber - wo nimmst du den nur her? Ist jetzt nicht so, als wrde ich total davon ausgehen, dass es schiefgeht, gar nicht, aber ich krieg einfach nur massiv Muffe so langsam...  :Smilie:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Dein ewiger Optimismus ist absolut aufbauend (ernstgemeint!) aaaaaber - wo nimmst du den nur her? Ist jetzt nicht so, als wrde ich total davon ausgehen, dass es schiefgeht, gar nicht, aber ich krieg einfach nur massiv Muffe so langsam...


wei nicht.. also ich bin auf jede konstellation vorbereitet, durchfallen und bestehen. aber wenn ich down bin, zieht das meinen lerneffekt extreeem runter, vor allem beim kreuzen, weil ich dann einfach wtend einen buchstaben anklicke  :Big Grin:  das war in den ersten wochen so, aber mittlerweile gar nicht mehr. da hab ich mri gedacht, motiveir ich euch hier mal, vielleicht haben wir ja alle was davon. oder ich fang an aufn sack zu gehen, das kann genauso sein  :Big Grin: 

du weit du bist in physikumsphase wenn du bei sack sofort an skrotumschichten denkst ^^

----------


## Agrobacterium

Bei mir schwankt das so. Wenn ich gut gekreuzt hab, bin ich guter Dinge, aber dann wiederhole ich was und denke "Ach so is das..." als ob ich das noch nie gehrt htte. Sowas rgert mich dann, auch wenn's vielen hier genauso geht. Grundstzlich aber hab ich mir vorgenommen und bislang hat es auch gut funktioniert, sich einfach nicht stressen zu lassen, weil Angst und Pessimismus nur im Kopf blockieren und einen kein Stck weiterbringen. Allerdings so langsam brckelts etwas...aber es ist mehr "Lampenfieber". Ich mag halt so groe Prfungen nicht, aber wer mag die schon  :Smilie:

----------


## wandschrank2

ja aber schieb den auf montag in 1,5 wochen  :Smilie:  und bis dato: kreuzenkreuzenkreuzen bis zum geht nicht mehr.mittlerweile wiederholt es sich aber ganz schn..''ein 6-jhriges m..corpus pancreatis!''  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wie viel kreuzt du denn so? Ich kreuz morgens vorm Lernen das Examen laut ML-Plan und abends abwechselnd Ana, Physio, Psycho und BC. Also ca. 120-140 Fragen/Tag. Nur sooooo nen krassen "Kenn ich schon"-Effekt hatte ich bislang nicht...

----------


## wandschrank2

ich hab alle fragen mindestens viermal durch, nur in anatomie hab ich vor dem lernen son kreuzen gemacht, um zu gucken, ob das lernen auch wirklich was bringt (haha, tut es ;) ). die letzten wochen jetzt kreuz ich das fnfte mal und les mir nochn bisschen die MLs punktuell durch bei dingen, die ich nicht so ganz verstanden hab, das klappt deutlich besser als die ersten male.. dabei vergleich ich immer die prozente vom ersten kreuzen mit dem letzten kreuzen und das tut gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

oh mann ich wuenschte ich htte auch so viel zeit gehabt..

----------


## Overshoot

> ja aber schieb den auf montag in 1,5 wochen  und bis dato: kreuzenkreuzenkreuzen bis zum geht nicht mehr.mittlerweile wiederholt es sich aber ganz schn..''ein 6-jhriges m..corpus pancreatis!''


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : kenn ich auch zu gut :Big Grin:  oder der: "oma vor 2 wochen"...subdurales hmatom!^^  nur wenns ernst wird sollte man sich vielleicht doch alles durchlesen^^

----------


## Agrobacterium

Fr soviel kreuzen bleibt doch gar keine Zeit oder schlaft ihr nie?  :Smilie:  Oder arbeitet ihr nicht so intensiv mit den Heften?

----------


## Overshoot

ich hasse medilearns^^bin da wohl einer der wenigen. hab aber zu manchen fchern hab ich einige seiten ausgedruckt um details die mal geprft werden zu wiederholen und eignet sich vorm schlafen gehen nochmal im bett anzugucken, gemtlicher als mit sonem buch^^ aber so nebenbei kreuzen geht eigentlich immer, bei musik, in der bahn, wenn kein bock auf lernen doer auf dem klo :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

> Fr soviel kreuzen bleibt doch gar keine Zeit oder schlaft ihr nie?  Oder arbeitet ihr nicht so intensiv mit den Heften?


ach das geht schon.. auch wenn ich tatschlich nur wenig schlafe, aber das ist genrell der fall  :Big Grin:   in 3 h gehen bis zu 360 fragen auf jeden fall klar und das sind ja 6 examina.. und dann werden die schweren fragen nochmal wiederholt und dann gehts schon. hab immer aufgepasst nicht lnger als 2 minuten an einer aufgabe zu sitzen, weil ich dann nur noch auf den bildschrim starre

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich wei halt, dass ich schon so 6 Stunden mit einem Heft beschftigt bin, demnach kann ich maximal eine Stunde wiederholen und 1,5 Stunden kreuzen... Ich denk halt, wenn ich mir das Zeug jetzt nicht intensiv reinziehe, schaffe ich das ja niiiiie bis zur mndlichen, das aufzuarbeiten!

----------


## Agrobacterium

> ich hasse medilearns^^bin da wohl einer der wenigen. hab aber zu manchen fchern hab ich einige seiten ausgedruckt um details die mal geprft werden zu wiederholen und eignet sich vorm schlafen gehen nochmal im bett anzugucken, gemtlicher als mit sonem buch^^ aber so nebenbei kreuzen geht eigentlich immer, bei musik, in der bahn, wenn kein bock auf lernen doer auf dem klo


Ja wie...und sonst lernst du auch aus keinem Buch?

----------


## Denmasterflex

Du kreuzt 360 Fragen in 3 Stunden also im Schnitt 30sec pro Frage? .....krass

Ab welchem Examen habt ihr denn angefangen zu kreuzen? Habe mit F05 angefangen und frage mich, 
ob das zu wenig ist bis F14 oder ob ich vllt sogar noch frher htte anfangen sollen :-S

----------


## wandschrank2

ja genau, ca. 30 sec pro frage, nicht weil ich das so schnell haben will, sondern weil ich versuch, die schweren fragen in die ,,falsch beantwortete fragen''-kiste reinzunehmen. und die wiederhol ich dann langsamer  :Smilie:  ka, so fand ichs bei mir persnlich effektiver. F2005 ?! da waren zb die anatomie fragen noch anders, vor allem histo.  F2009 - F2014 reicht vllig sagt ML-Statistik (letzten 10 Examina).

----------


## wandschrank2

> ich hasse medilearns^^bin da wohl einer der wenigen. hab aber zu manchen fchern hab ich einige seiten ausgedruckt um details die mal geprft werden zu wiederholen und eignet sich vorm schlafen gehen nochmal im bett anzugucken, gemtlicher als mit sonem buch^^ aber so nebenbei kreuzen geht eigentlich immer, bei musik, in der bahn, wenn kein bock auf lernen doer auf dem klo


mach mal diene nachrichtenfunktion an bitte overshoot  :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

Heute macht jeder auf produktiv oder was?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nope, heute noch nichts gemacht, weil gestern vllig die Krise bekommen. Aber der Thread deprimiert mich.

----------


## wandschrank2

jojo  ich klink mich auch aus

----------


## Overshoot

> mach mal diene nachrichtenfunktion an bitte overshoot


joo habe ich jetzt^^

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich war total produktiv. Viel geschlafen und aufgerumt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich war total produktiv. Viel geschlafen und aufgerumt


*highfive*

----------


## Jemine

Wasn nu los, alle gehen?

----------


## flopun

Wandschrank du musst doch bleiben, vielleicht schaffst du ja sogar alle fragen 7 mal - das wollen wir wissen  :Grinnnss!: 

Und an alle die hnger haben...am we nochmal einen tag ganz ohne vorm endspurt...

----------


## Overshoot

bis jetzt doch nur wandschrank  :Big Grin:  ich zumindest bin abends immer erst am pc (falls ich solange aushalte) nach der tagessession, sonst wird man zuleicht abgelenkt von allen mglichen :Big Grin:  hab sogar mein email-fach mal komplett ausgemistet nur um nicht nocheinmal in ein physio buch zu gucken^^ wenn alles klappt werd ich das 5 semester soo feiern^^

----------


## wandschrank2

> Wandschrank du musst doch bleiben, vielleicht schaffst du ja sogar alle fragen 7 mal - das wollen wir wissen 
> 
> Und an alle die hnger haben...am we nochmal einen tag ganz ohne vorm endspurt...


ohne mist, was soll das eigentlich? wenn gewisse leute jeden tag posten wie schlimm sie doch jedes fach finden und wie schlecht sie sind, am nchsten tag dann schreiben dass sie doch gut kreuzen, ''h ber nacht hat sich da wohl was getan'',  dann ist alles ok. aber WEHE einer schreibt, dass es bei ihm ok luft und er gerne hilft, wo er kann. mein gott ey. peinlich sowas

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

what the hell? was geht jetzt ab?

----------


## Overshoot

check ich auch nicht-aber ist doch echt scheiegal ob einer 100% kreuzt und das 10 mal oder ob einer 50% , ist hier doch thread zum freien lauf lassen eig :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Party:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich glaub wir sind einfach langsam alle reif fr die Insel...wr gut, wenns endlich rum wr.  ::-stud:

----------


## Overshoot

du musst dich auch entscheiden ob du aggro oder calm sein willst  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

@Wandschrank: Hat sich jemand ber dich beschwert oder was?

----------


## Agrobacterium

> du musst dich auch entscheiden ob du aggro oder calm sein willst


Mein Agrobacterium hat ja ausnahmsweise nix mit aggro zu tun...sonst wrs ja ein Aggrobacterium  :Big Grin:  (abgesehen davon, dass ich mich manchmal tatschlich eher wie ein Aggrobacterium fhle  :Big Grin: )

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wenn ich mich gleichzeitig, nach heulen, kotzen, verzweifeln und jemanden schlagen fhle, ist das dann ein aversion-aversion intrarollenkonflikt?

----------


## flopun

> ohne mist, was soll das eigentlich? wenn gewisse leute jeden tag posten wie schlimm sie doch jedes fach finden und wie schlecht sie sind, am nchsten tag dann schreiben dass sie doch gut kreuzen, ''h ber nacht hat sich da wohl was getan'',  dann ist alles ok. aber WEHE einer schreibt, dass es bei ihm ok luft und er gerne hilft, wo er kann. mein gott ey. peinlich sowas


Haha das war kein diss oder so  :Grinnnss!:  ich lese gerne wie weit andere sind! Bin der letzte den das strt!

----------


## flopun

> wenn ich mich gleichzeitig, nach heulen, kotzen, verzweifeln und jemanden schlagen fhle, ist das dann ein aversion-aversion intrarollenkonflikt?


Fehlende internale kontrollberzeugung!

----------


## Overshoot

> wenn ich mich gleichzeitig, nach heulen, kotzen, verzweifeln und jemanden schlagen fhle, ist das dann ein aversion-aversion intrarollenkonflikt?


das ist sparta!

----------


## Joolz

> Aggrobacterium


Made my Day  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

nee ich glaub ja schon, dass ich es schaffe. bin eigentlich so der erfolgsorientierte internal,global stabiler typ mit ner guten selbstwirksamkeit...aber heute war einfach kacke und men Auge macht auch schon wieder party

----------


## Overshoot

ebenso ,wollte so viel wiederholen nur ein bruchteil geschafft die kraft fehlt einfach wei nicht wie man das noch ne woche aushalten soll, jeden tag durchpowern krieg ich zumindest jetzt nicht mehr hin:/ aber da liegt auch das problem dass man so blde details vergisst die einafch immer gefragt werden, ob jetzt P oder PP freigesetzt wird oder o2 verbaucht pro mg oder sone kacke

was ist mit deinem auge?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Tut gut, mal paar Tage nicht hier reinzugucken  :Smilie:  !

----------


## Monsunfisch

:Big Grin:  Witzig, was geht denn hier ab? Sitzen doch alle im selben Boot?  :Confused:  ::-angel:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ihr packt das ALLE nicht rumzicken hier  :hmmm...: !!! 

Eine Freundin hat auch super Prfer in ihrer mndlichen gekriegt vorgestern, hat mich total gefreut  :Grinnnss!: 

In 2 Wochen habt ihr wenigstens das schriftliche weg....

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich denk mir nur die ganze Zeit: Alter, den interessiert das? Oder ich weigere mich einfach bestimmte Dinge zu lernen. Wo wir bei reaktanz wren....

Diesen kram was da wie im Magen gepumpt wird vergesse ich auch immer wieder ...



Und wieso Kreuze ich Physik heute schlechter als gestern. Diese drecks Missgeburt von physikum

----------


## answerai

> Ich denk mir nur die ganze Zeit: Alter, den interessiert das? Oder ich weigere mich einfach bestimmte Dinge zu lernen. Wo wir bei reaktanz wren....
> 
> Diesen kram was da wie im Magen gepumpt wird vergesse ich auch immer wieder ...
> 
> 
> 
> Und wieso Kreuze ich Physik heute schlechter als gestern. Diese drecks Missgeburt von physikum


ich kann dir sagen was da hilft: Physik gar nicht kreuzen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> ich kann dir sagen was da hilft: Physik gar nicht kreuzen


geht nicht, wenn man wei dass man auf 15 Zusatzpunkte angewiesen sein wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## answerai

> geht nicht, wenn man wei dass man auf 15 Zusatzpunkte angewiesen sein wird


aber ist es nicht so, dass der Anteil an schweren Fragen in Physik am hchsten ist und man somit selbst bei sehr guter Vorbereitung nur usserst schwer auf die vollen 15 Punkte kommt (anders als in Chemie oder Bio)? Das habe ich zumindest von Leuten gehrt, die im schriftlichen ernsthaft auf ne 1 hinarbeiten und auch z.T. sehr physikinteressiert sind. Da wrde es doch deutlich mehr Sinn machen, die Zeit in eins der grossen 3 (am ehesten Anatomie) zu investieren, da man hier 1. mit vergleichsweise weniger Lernaufwand doch deutlich leichter 15 Punkte mehr holen kann und 2. was fr die mndliche Prfung tut... oder bist einer derjenigen, die auf ne 1 hinarbeiten  :Smilie: 

korrigiert mich, falls ich damit falsch liege

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> aber ist es nicht so, dass der Anteil an schweren Fragen in Physik am hchsten ist und man somit selbst bei sehr guter Vorbereitung nur usserst schwer auf die vollen 15 Punkte kommt (anders als in Chemie oder Bio)? Das habe ich zumindest von Leuten gehrt, die im schriftlichen ernsthaft auf ne 1 hinarbeiten und auch z.T. sehr physikinteressiert sind. Da wrde es doch deutlich mehr Sinn machen, die Zeit in eins der grossen 3 (am ehesten Anatomie) zu investieren, da man hier 1. mit vergleichsweise weniger Lernaufwand doch deutlich leichter 15 Punkte mehr holen kann und 2. was fr die mndliche Prfung tut... oder bist einer derjenigen, die auf ne 1 hinarbeiten 
> 
> korrigiert mich, falls ich damit falsch liege


Hab auch nur 1 Tag investiert. Da ich Physik Interressiert bin, hat mir des gelangt um auf 12-13 im Schnitt zu kommen (von 15). also doch. 12/13 sind besser als 5-6  :Smilie:  und dafr dann 1 Tag finde ich ok

----------


## Overshoot

hast du das rechnen gebt oder alle formeln gelernt ?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> hast du das rechnen gebt oder alle formeln gelernt ?


einfach des Skript Physik ML durchgelesen und alle Formeln auswendig gelernt. 60-70% davon hab ich eh schon gewusst also war des fr mich eher kein aufwand.  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wir haben doch krzlich schon festgestellt gehabt, dass Instinct vom Mars kommt  :Beamen:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Wir haben doch krzlich schon festgestellt gehabt, dass Instinct vom Mars kommt


Ich versuche nur mir min. ca. 10 Punkte in Physik zu schnorren, die ich aufteile auf 3 Ana, 3 BC und 3 Physio  :Big Grin: 


Kann ich nochmal die Merksprche haben, ich find die irgendwie nimmer ..  :Frown: 

Also sowas wie "Der Prinz streichelt mich sanft am Kopf" ..  :Smilie:  "Die Sonne liegt mir auf der Zunge" und was wars noch :O ?

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Also sowas wie "Der Prinz streichelt mich sanft am Kopf" ..  "Die Sonne liegt mir auf der Zunge"


Bitte was? o.O Wofr sollen das Merksprche sein?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Die hat hier mal wer gepostet, oder? Fr was waren die noch? Klingt irgendwie nach Hirnnervenkernen  :Big Grin:

----------


## nevermind923

physik 95%, there goes the dog in the pan crazy  :Gefllt mir!:  heute ist n guter tag! bier trinken am vortag scheint empfehlenswert zu sein

----------


## Matzexc1

> physik 95%, there goes the dog in the pan crazy  heute ist n guter tag! bier trinken am vortag scheint empfehlenswert zu sein


Wow.Gratuliere.Wnschte ich htte das in BC

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich sollte aufhren zu lernen, meine Ergebnisse werden langsam wieder schlechter irgendwie...  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich sollte aufhren zu lernen, meine Ergebnisse werden langsam wieder schlechter irgendwie...


Und meine bleiben knapp unterhalb der Bestehensgrenze."seufz"

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Und meine bleiben knapp unterhalb der Bestehensgrenze."seufz"


Jo. Bekanntes Szenario...

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Und meine bleiben knapp unterhalb der Bestehensgrenze."seufz"


So gehts mir in Physik und -Achtung- Bio!! Wei nicht warum, aber diese Filamentkacke macht mich fertig. Dann noch Hardy-Weinberg und aus ist der Ofen...htte ich nie gedacht, aber naja...weiterkreuzen, bei 20 Fragen kann man ja einige Examen in ner Stunde abarbeiten.

----------


## nevermind923

Einfach nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen  :Meine Meinung:  ich hatte das totale tief, seit ich gestern wenigstens mal ein paar stunden bei nem freund war und im fitnessstudio, luft es viel besser  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

> So gehts mir in Physik und -Achtung- Bio!! Wei nicht warum, aber diese Filamentkacke macht mich fertig. Dann noch Hardy-Weinberg und aus ist der Ofen...htte ich nie gedacht, aber naja...weiterkreuzen, bei 20 Fragen kann man ja einige Examen in ner Stunde abarbeiten.


Physik und Chemie liegen bei mir je zwischen 35-50%.Bio stabil ber 70%.Meine Probleme sind BC und Physio,ich orientier mich jetzt an den hufigsten Prfungsthemen,bzw.bei denen ich noch am meisten rausholen kann.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ja das waren die Merksprche der Hirnnervenkerne ..

Also "Mezzomix ist PRO Kaumuskulatur". Mesencephalicus -> Propriozeption Kaumuskeln usw

----------


## nevermind923

> Physik und Chemie liegen bei mir je zwischen 35-50%.Bio stabil ber 70%.Meine Probleme sind BC und Physio,ich orientier mich jetzt an den hufigsten Prfungsthemen,bzw.bei denen ich noch am meisten rausholen kann.


Physik und Chemie wrde ich echt hinten berfallen lassen, das sind doch nur 25 Fragen.
Ich glaube ich wrde echt ordentlich BC kreuzen, da gibts ja echt viele Altfragen.
Kopf hoch leute, wir schaffen das! Endspurt!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ja das waren die Merksprche der Hirnnervenkerne ..
> 
> Also "Mezzomix ist PRO Kaumuskulatur". Mesencephalicus -> Propriozeption Kaumuskeln usw


ZNS geht bei mir sogar einigermaen. Mein nachhaltigstes Problem ist der sch*** Bewegungsapparat. Wei da gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, aufzuarbeiten. Ich versuchs eben von grob nach fein. Die 5 Spezialfragen, da die maximal kommen, muss ich halt irgendwie ausgleichen. Sind ja eh nur so 10-15 Fragen dazu, das meiste kann man grob abschtzen.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Mein Kopf gerade nur nochso:
"Oh schau mal wie Dreckig deine Fenster sind"
"Oh schau mal wie zugemllt dein E-Mail Account ist"
"Oh schau mal, du knntest dein iPad, dein Handy und deinen PC neu aufsetzen"
....

HELP

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Biochemie 72% Endlich!!*schnauf* *umfall* Lasst mich liegen!

@Instinct Ich kann dich so gut verstehen...aber letztendlich siegt doch die Vernunft und ich fange nicht an die Fenster zu putzen. (Obwohl es gar nicht so unvernnftig wre die mal zu putzen. ::-oopss: )

----------


## Overshoot

wtf die haben 2007 nach der gesamtmenge an roten knochenmark in kg gefragt wollen die mich verarschen  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Wieeee lernt man biochemie? Ich komm nicht klar, so detailliert.. gibts da keine Tricks?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> wtf die haben 2007 nach der gesamtmenge an roten knochenmark in kg gefragt wollen die mich verarschen


haha ja das hab ich mich auch gefragt...

@Monsunfisch

Ich finde diese Details bekommt man nur durch Kreuzen Kreuzen Kreuzen und gezieltem Nachlesen rein.  :Nixweiss:  Wenn ich lerne und den Text vor mir habe, dann ist es zu 99% sicher, dass ich Detailkacke, die ich bisher noch nicht wusste, auch so nicht lernen werde.

----------


## Overshoot

die kommentare bei thieme sind manchmal gttlich bringen nur nichts wircklich^^ "ist das als prfungsfrage zumutbar?"

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Agro: Filamente tten mich auch. Mein Hirnscheint da nen Lotuseffekt zuhaben und vom wein-gesetz hab ich an der Uni noch nie was gehrt...

Apropos strange Merksprche... Wenn ein Opa an meinr Brust saugt kommt keine Milch -> Dopamin hemmt Milchsekrektion

Morgen erste Generalprobe, der Strick ist schon fertig, wenn ihr nix mehr von mir lest wisst ihr bescheid...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Was jetzt machst du schon Generalprobe? Ich hab noch nichtmal fertiggelernt...mir stehen noch 2 Tage Histo bevor....mehr Filamente *koooooooooootz*

----------


## Overshoot

ich komm schon wieder nicht klar auf den filament hass sind doch nur 6 stck  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  man knnte gegen alles haten weil quasi alles 1000 mal mehr ist und schwerer zu lernen :Big Grin:  z.b. 23 ste der arteria ophtalmica, ob man die knnen muss frs mndliche  :kotzen:   :Big Grin:  die filamente hat man selbst wenn man die nicht kennt in 2 minuten drauf^^

----------


## Agrobacterium

Achtung, wieder ein geiler Kommentar bei Examen Online

_(Dieser weniger wichtige Inhalt wurde schon 1993 geprft und taucht jetzt nach 15-jhriger Pause wieder auf.)_

----------


## Agrobacterium

Sagt mal kennt ihr das, mir geht's oft so, dass ich die Antworten les, erstmal denk "Keine Ahnung", dann schliee ich so mhselig eins nach dem anderen aus (aber mehr so auf Halbwissensgrundlage) und am Ende bleibt was stehen, wovon ich absolut nicht berzeugt bin, aber es ist halt die letzte Antwort, ich kreuz es an und es stimmt pltzlich? Das schlimme is - im Ernstfall wrd ich mich wahrscheinlich nie trauen, genau das anzukreuzen, weil ich denk, ich hab bestimmt irgendwas anderes, was richtig gewesen wr ausgeschlossen...und in der Prfung kreuzt man (also ich auf jeden Fall) ja nicht einfach nach Bauchgefhl. Ich analysiere die Frage eher zu Tode und entscheide mich am Ende fr irgendwas (im Zweifel Falsches). Das verunsichert mich total... Echt bekloppt. Aber ich hab jetzt 12 Fragen gekreuzt und bestimmt bei 4 war es so...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

boa ich hasse psycho, da kreuz ich schlicht und einfach schlecht, weil ich keinen bock drauf hab -.-

----------


## Overshoot

> Sagt mal kennt ihr das, mir geht's oft so, dass ich die Antworten les, erstmal denk "Keine Ahnung", dann schliee ich so mhselig eins nach dem anderen aus (aber mehr so auf Halbwissensgrundlage) und am Ende bleibt was stehen, wovon ich absolut nicht berzeugt bin, aber es ist halt die letzte Antwort, ich kreuz es an und es stimmt pltzlich? Das schlimme is - im Ernstfall wrd ich mich wahrscheinlich nie trauen, genau das anzukreuzen, weil ich denk, ich hab bestimmt irgendwas anderes, was richtig gewesen wr ausgeschlossen...und in der Prfung kreuzt man (also ich auf jeden Fall) ja nicht einfach nach Bauchgefhl. Ich analysiere die Frage eher zu Tode und entscheide mich am Ende fr irgendwas (im Zweifel Falsches). Das verunsichert mich total... Echt bekloppt. Aber ich hab jetzt 12 Fragen gekreuzt und bestimmt bei 4 war es so...


jo bei mir genau so^^ beim kreuzen online kann nichts passieren und nach bauch kreuzt man dann und oft stimmt das bauchgefhl  :Big Grin:  auch bei ganz abgefahrenen antworten, in der schriftlichen wrde ich auch 5 mal hin und her berlegen und mich nicht trauen das anzukreuzen




> boa ich hasse psycho, da kreuz ich schlicht und einfach schlecht, weil ich keinen bock drauf hab -.-


yeah endlich einer der es auch hasst, sonst findet es jeder ja als einfacher punktebringer :Big Grin:  bei mir ist es echt zh und gar kein punktebringer :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Schwer isses ja nicht, aber aus lauter Unlust les ich diese ewig langen Fragetexte nicht richtig und kreuz dann Dummfug an..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich mein ja nich nur die filamente, sondern auch den ganzen assoziierten kram. Desmogelien oder plakin und bldin etc... ich kann mir auch konsequnt nicht merken das in stereos aktin vorkommt...

Naja generalprobe im sinne von ein examen komplett kreuzen. Hab auch nur 2 noch nicht gekreuzte examen brig, also von den aktuellen.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hier macht schon wer Generalproben  :Frown:  ?

Werde erst am Freitag Abend fertig, aber auch nur wenns gut luft ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich *schm* . Bin seit gestern durch. aber ich gab wie gesagt, da ich nur 2 unberhrte Examen hab, hab ich es verschoben.
Ich wiederhole heute Bio und Chemie und guck in Physik ein bisschen formel und werd dann meine Falschen Fragen kreuzen...

Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die nur mit ML und bisschen Prometheus lernt?

----------


## cxv85

> Hier macht schon wer Generalproben  ?
> 
> Werde erst am Freitag Abend fertig, aber auch nur wenns gut luft ...


Hey, dann bin ich ja nicht alleine ;) Werde auch erst so spt fertig, mir fehlt noch massig Anatomie und so gut wie die gesamte Histo  :Frown:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wann wir denn der sms service freigeschaltet?

----------


## answerai

> ich *schm* . Bin seit gestern durch. aber ich gab wie gesagt, da ich nur 2 unberhrte Examen hab, hab ich es verschoben.
> Ich wiederhole heute Bio und Chemie und guck in Physik ein bisschen formel und werd dann meine Falschen Fragen kreuzen...
> 
> Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die nur mit ML und bisschen Prometheus lernt?


Nein, bist du nicht, ich hab's genauso gemacht...ist doch vllig ausreichend

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Nein, bist du nicht, ich hab's genauso gemacht...ist doch vllig ausreichend


Dito.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hab heut und morgen noch Histo vor mir und hoffe, dass ich bis morgen fertig werde. Aber ich finde es echt frustrierend, hab vor 2 Tagen nochmal bisschen Physio wiederholt, was ja lang nicht so detailliert ist wie Biochemie und trotzdem sind meine Kreuzergebnisse 10% unter dem, was ich zwischenzeitlich hatte. Ich hab einfach so den Overkill mittlerweile, fr alles, was ich mir auf der einen Seite in den Kopf hmmer, fllt irgendwo anders was raus... :Hh?:

----------


## Matzexc1

Und ich stelle mal wieder fest das ich eigentlich noch ein paar Tage mehr bruchte. V.a BC macht mir Probleme

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Und ich stelle mal wieder fest das ich eigentlich noch ein paar Tage mehr bruchte. V.a BC macht mir Probleme


Geht mir genauso. Anatomie und Biochemie wrde ich gern detaillierter lernen, aber mit Wiederholen der anderen Fcher ist das einfach nicht drin.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Geht mir genauso. Anatomie und Biochemie wrde ich gern detaillierter lernen, aber mit Wiederholen der anderen Fcher ist das einfach nicht drin.


Bei mir fehlt es an manchen Grundlagen oder den Dingen die das IMPP wissen will. Diese verdammte BC-Klausur und die Lernerei darauf brachten fast null fr das Physikum. In Physio kann ich noch was holen,Anatomie war seit dem Repetitorium in den letzten 2 Wochen super und der Kleinkram+Psych msste mit Kreuzen und Endspurt klappen.Aber BC gibt meinen Nerven den Rest

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich hab heut und morgen noch Histo vor mir und hoffe, dass ich bis morgen fertig werde. Aber ich finde es echt frustrierend, hab vor 2 Tagen nochmal bisschen Physio wiederholt, was ja lang nicht so detailliert ist wie Biochemie und trotzdem sind meine Kreuzergebnisse 10% unter dem, was ich zwischenzeitlich hatte. Ich hab einfach so den Overkill mittlerweile, fr alles, was ich mir auf der einen Seite in den Kopf hmmer, fllt irgendwo anders was raus...



Mach dir mal keinen Kopf.
Ich hatte die mega umfangreiche PsychSoz Klausur vor ca. 1 Monat und habe dazu auch alle Physikumsaltfragen gekreuzt. Jetzt: max 70-80%
Und ich hatte ne mega harte Neuroanaklausur auch ca. vor 1,5 Monaten und kreuze da auch nur noch 70%.

Man vergisst schnell, viel und alles  :Big Grin: 

Einfach ruhig bleiben, schaun, was bis in 9 Tagen noch rein geht und einfach die Prfung schreiben. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das unter Stress mehr noch da ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Was mich nervt, ist, dass ich oft Sachen noch gut wei, aber nicht mehr, wo das war! Ich wei dann zwar noch ok, bei zwei hnlichen Sachen wars beim einen so und beim anderen so, aber welches war jetzt welches? Und das sind eben genau die Dinger, wo einem das IMPP die Fallen stellt, weil man wei was, aber assoziiert es falsch und dann ist natrlich die Antwort, die einen am meisten anlacht, auch falsch.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

neuer tiefpunkt physik 30% :Keks:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Was mich nervt, ist, dass ich oft Sachen noch gut wei, aber nicht mehr, wo das war! Ich wei dann zwar noch ok, bei zwei hnlichen Sachen wars beim einen so und beim anderen so, aber welches war jetzt welches? Und das sind eben genau die Dinger, wo einem das IMPP die Fallen stellt, weil man wei was, aber assoziiert es falsch und dann ist natrlich die Antwort, die einen am meisten anlacht, auch falsch.


Kenn ich.Oder man sieht eine Antwort und sagt intuitiv richtig,klickt an und tada: Falsch  
2 Sekunden spter merkt man das die Lsung eigentlich einfach ist durch etwas nachdenken

----------


## Matzexc1

> neuer tiefpunkt physik 30%


 :Knuddel:  Liege auch zwischen 30-40%.

----------


## Natik92

Hallo an alle  :Smilie: 
ich oute mich jetzt mal als stiller Mitleser...es tut echt gut zu sehen, dass es anderen genau so geht wie mir - v.a. in Physik  :Big Grin: 

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, holt in den letzten Tagen noch raus, was geht und dann bringen wir das hinter uns...tschakka ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

made my day
Kommentar von examen online:
   (Nur 34 % bei (D), 39 % bei (E) – ist das der Zeitdruck?)

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Kenn ich.Oder man sieht eine Antwort und sagt intuitiv richtig,klickt an und tada: Falsch  
> 2 Sekunden spter merkt man das die Lsung eigentlich einfach ist durch etwas nachdenken


Oder einfach mal weiterlesen,  meistens steht ne noch richtigere Antwort drunter...

----------


## mathematicus

Mit der Einladung zum Schriftlichen hat man doch auch ein Heftchen mit Tipps und Hinweisen bekommen, lest das durch! Da steht auch dick gedruckt drin, dass man erstmal alle Antwortmglichkeiten lesen sollte  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

" mit heranwachsen der leibesfrucht..."

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Meine Leibesfrucht wird sich jetzt ins Bett begeben  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Meine Leibesfrucht wird sich jetzt ins Bett begeben


o.O Dachte du wrst mnnlich??? Und...berhaupt...what? o.O

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> o.O Dachte du wrst mnnlich??? Und...berhaupt...what? o.O


Ich bin mnnlich und ich laber Mll  :Big Grin:  Sachverhalt geklrt :P ?

und btw. keine Zeit zum schlafen  :Big Grin: 

Mal ne dumme Frage: Kann man gepostete Sachen lschen  :Big Grin: D ? also mal allgemein ?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Yihaaaa...ein Erfolgserlebnis in Obere Extremitt! Allerdings wahrscheinlich nur auf das Kurzzeitgedchtnis zurckzufhren, das ich heute Morgen ausfhrlichst damit maltrtiert hab...aber so ne gelbe Zahl nach 4 Wochen dunkelrot fhlt sich trotzdem gut an  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Mit der Einladung zum Schriftlichen hat man doch auch ein Heftchen mit Tipps und Hinweisen bekommen, lest das durch! Da steht auch dick gedruckt drin, dass man erstmal alle Antwortmglichkeiten lesen sollte


Da stand aber nix davon drin, dass man das beim Online kreuzen auch muss...!? Das mssen die dazuschreiben, fr Leute, die auch ihre Hunde in der Mikrowelle trocknen... :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Da stand aber nix davon drin, dass man das beim Online kreuzen auch muss...!? Das mssen die dazuschreiben, fr Leute, die auch ihre Hunde in der Mikrowelle trocknen...


 :Top:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

den 30% physik folgten 93% Physio. Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wie bei mir Chemie - 50% - 70% - 45%. Total bekloppt.  :Party:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hat jemand gute Merkhilfen zu den Antibiotika und Zytostatika parat? Ich kriegs einfach nicht in meine Birne wer da was macht..

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand wann ungefhr die Einladungen zum Mndlichen verschickt werden?

Oder genauer, wann das in den letzten Jahren in Bonn ungefhr der Fall war?

Danke und fleissiges Kreuzen euch allen  :Smilie:

----------


## lio

> Oder genauer, wann das in den letzten Jahren in Bonn ungefhr der Fall war?


2012: Die Briefe wurden etwa 10 Tage vor dem Mndlichen verschickt. Die ersten haben ihren Einladung ein paar Tage vor dem Schriftlichen bekommen. Ich war am vorletzten Prfungstag dran (Mitte September) und hab meine Einladung deshalb erst Anfang September bekommen - also ber eine Woche nach dem Mndlichen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> also ber eine Woche nach dem Mndlichen.


Mensch, da ham se sich aber Zeit gelassen, wa?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

Nach dem Schriftlichen natrlich  :bhh: 
Wobei ich zwischenzeitlich tatschlich befrchtet hatte, dass die Post meine Einladung verschusselt hat und ich meine Prfung verpasst habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## flopun

> Hat jemand gute Merkhilfen zu den Antibiotika und Zytostatika parat? Ich kriegs einfach nicht in meine Birne wer da was macht..


Ganz easy und funktionier IMMER...
Rama = transkription
Tante sarah packt die coffer ein=translation

Bauchst nicht wissen wie welches heit, einach mit dem ersten buchstaben! Rifampicin...r...transkription
Erythromycin(oder so hnlich)...e...translation

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Echt das funktioniert so? Hab diese Merksprche zwar in den Medilearns gelesen, aber ich vergess die Namen immer...aber wenn das so klappt, dann ist das ja genial!  :Grinnnss!:  Danke!
Wie macht ihr das jetzt diese Woche vor dem P? Laut Medilearn-Plan ist ja keine Pause vorgesehen fr die nchsen 9 Tage...aber ich glaub das halt ich nicht durch ._.

----------


## flopun

Funktioniert echt immer! 
Habe heute einen ganzen tag pase gemacht und zieh jetzt dann durch bis zum ende! Habe noch 6examen offen(pro tag mindestens 1) und die fragen dann nochmal doppelt machen...
Vollgas kreuzen also!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

6 ganze Examen oder Examenstage?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich wiederhole jetzt die Skripte im schnelldurchlauf und meine schwachstellen etwas besser.
Dazu kreuze ich meine Falsch Sammlungen und meine noch nicht beantwortet Sammlung (alle Examen einschlielich 2005), wobei der Fokus auf den Falschen liegt. wenn ich zeit und lust (haha) hab, kreuze ich in Physik vielleicht die Lernpakete mit Optiik und Radioaktivitt, dass geht so einigermaen...

Ich hab noch 2 Examen nicht gekreuzt, die halte ich mir fr die letzten 4 Tage auf.

----------


## flopun

Ganze! Brauch das am ende irgendwie frs reinkommen..

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Neuer Song ! (Donnersong Songtext)

Wenn du den Schall des Physikums hrst,
mach dir nicht ins Hemd.
Schnapp deinen Physikums-Buddy
und sing ganz ungehemmt.

Fick dich Physikum,
leck mich doch am Sack.
Du Arschloch kannst mir gar nichts,
du bist nur gottes Kack !


Erfolgreichen Lerntag @ Alle  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@instinct: top.
Ich denk mir immer nur Physikum ist hart aber ich bin hrter


Ein Freund von mir schreibt heute in Kln Anatomie "Physikum" ( bitte einmal Daumen drcken) ich wollte ja ursprnglich nach Kln, gerade weil die kein P. haben, wenn ich aber so mitbeklmme wie es da luft bin ich froh gegen das P. In den Ring zu steigen...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Erfolgreichen Lerntag @ Alle


Danke, dir auch.Wir packen das und dann kann uns die Vorklinik mal

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> @instinct: top.
> Ich denk mir immer nur Physikum ist hart aber ich bin hrter


Falsch !

=> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten und die Hrteren bekommen die Grtnerin !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hab mir grad Urlaubsprospekte geholt und die beim Frhstck angeschaut, war irgendwie ein Fehler, weil ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr auf Lernen hab...naja, was solls. VOLLGAS! Noch ein Skript Histo und ansonsten Untere Extremitt wiederholen  :kotzen:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken Ibiza oder Hurghada :>

----------


## Agrobacterium

Spiel nicht zu intensiv, das zieht echt die Motivation runter, ne Woche vorm Physikum  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Wie simuliert ihr denn bei den Probelufen das bertragen? Da muss man ja auch nochmal Zeit und Konzentration aufbringen und das wrd ich gern mal irgendwie mit einplanen. Mir fllt aber nix Gescheites ein, da ja die Kreuzerei schon am PC ist.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Es gibt doch zum Plexus brachialis so 3 Merksprche fr die Faszikel. Ich kenn aber nur noch den "Axel radelt zur Post", die beiden anderen find ich nicht mehr, kennt die wer zufllig?

----------


## Jemine

"Axel radelt zur Post": Der Nervus axillaris und radialis entspringen aus dem Fasciculus posterior.
"LAMM": Aus dem lateralen Faszikel entstammen der musculocutaneus und der medianus.
 "Meine Mutter unterrichtet kleine Kinder": Aus dem "me"dialen Faszikel entstammen der "m"edianus, der "u"lnaris, der "c"utaneus brachii medialis sowie der "c"utaneus antebrachii medialis.

Sowas?

Ansonsten gibt's hier noch Inspiration (nicht nur fr Anatomie)

----------


## Agrobacterium

Danke! Das sind zwar andere, aber sogar leichter zu merken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Monsunfisch

@Jemine,
ich wei auch nicht genau wie man das simulieren knnte. Zumal ich am 1. Tag ohnehin bisher nie mit der Zeit hingekommen bin. Ich habe nochmal definitiv klargemacht dass bei mir Physik zum Schluss kommt; ist ja nen abartiger Zeitfresser, und die 5 Pnktchen bringen es mir nicht. Bitter, zumal hhere Geschwindigkeit mit Fehlern assoziiert ist...

Wrde vll um das bertragen zu ben sowas machen wie nen Zettel nehmen mit irgendeinem Text und da dann 160 A's markieren. Gibt ja meist viele A's. ;) Und vom Zeitaufwand und der Konzentration drfte das Hinhauen

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab noch gar keinen kompletten Tag gekreuzt, das wollte ich nachher machen. Ich hab total Angst, dass das komplett in die Hose geht und ich danach vllig zerstrt bin  :Aufgepasst!: 
Aber die Idee mit den Buchstaben aus nem Text kreuzen ist ganz gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nevermind923

Ich hatte von Medilearn ein Probeexamen, da war ein Kreuzbogen dabei. Ich finde wenn man direkt doppelt kreuzt kostets quasi keine Zeit.
Sagt mal kreuzt ihr jedes Examen nur einmal? Ich hab irgendwie nix mehr zu kreuzen und es kommt mir ein bisschen wie Zeitverschwendung vor, wenn ich die alten Examina kreuze, klar hab ich da >90 % wenn ich die Fragen schon kenne.

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ne.. ich werde bis Mittwoch noch kreuzen und dann wiederholen oder eben falsche Antworten nochmal durchgehen (wobei das bei mir allerdings so viele sind ... -.-)

----------


## Overshoot

boah was hat thieme online fr ein schei server  :Wand:  zum glck bezahle ich nicht fr den mist, die mssen das doch eigentlich geregelt haben nach so viel jahren, sollten langsam wissen dass direkt vorm physikum mehr leute kreuzen. aber kein bock irgendwas zu lesen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Toll. Bei mir auch...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hatte gestern Abend wegen Unwetter mehrere Stunden gar kein Internet, als ich kreuzen wollte. Das war kacke! Wenn dann jetzt Thieme nicht geht, krieg ich Zustnde...

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hab schon Zustnde.Physikum F13 56%.
 	Biochemie 	
	47%
	Chemie 	
	36%
	Physik 	
	45%
	Physiologie 	
	62%(berraschung)
	Anatomie 	
	64%
	Biologie 	
	45%(war ansonsten ber 70,ich knnt schreien)
	Medizinische Psychologie / Soziologie 	
	60%

Ich werde wahnsinnig -.-

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hey Matze ! 

Mir geht es exakt genauso ...  :Smilie:  Also in der Summe quasi ^^

Ich rechne auch nich damit zu bestehen, aber wir knnen versuchen alles was geht reinzubekommen in den Kopf und es ernsthaft versuchen :Smilie:  Let's do this shit !

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hey Matze ! 
> 
> Mir geht es exakt genauso ...  Also in der Summe quasi ^^
> 
> Ich rechne auch nich damit zu bestehen, aber wir knnen versuchen alles was geht reinzubekommen in den Kopf und es ernsthaft versuchen Let's do this shit !


Hast recht. Versuchen wir unser Bestes und im Schlimmsten Fall sehen wir uns im Frhjahr.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Also fr die generalprobe drucke ich mir die examen von ml aus und fahre ich morgens in die bin ( die ist briges neben dem Gebude in dem ich auch schreiben werde). Tisch etc will ich auch alles machen wie am Tag x, also nix mit Handy und so, sondern meine Prfungsuhr.

Darf man eigentlich oropax mit rein nehmen?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ach Quatsch, wir packen das alle. Ich hatte vor den Semesterklausuren beim Thieme kreuzen immer vergleichbare Ergebnisse wie ihr grad (oder schlechter, jedenfalls selten 60%, geschweige denn mehr) und hab alle Klausuren bestanden, obwohl die deutlich schwerer waren. Also Kopf hoch.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Also fr die generalprobe drucke ich mir die examen von ml aus und fahre ich morgens in die bin ( die ist briges neben dem Gebude in dem ich auch schreiben werde). Tisch etc will ich auch alles machen wie am Tag x, also nix mit Handy und so, sondern meine Prfungsuhr.
> 
> Darf man eigentlich oropax mit rein nehmen?


Denke schon.Du musst die Dinger vielleicht kurz vorzeigen.

----------


## flopun

Mach aus den 60% 80% in psycho und du bist durch..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Na super, jetzt liefs gerade so toll beim Kreuzen und da hngt Mediscript. Ey ich knnte kotzen, sind wir der erste Physikumsjahrgang oder was?!

----------


## Overshoot

also bei mediscript genau der gleiche schei^^ sind beide irgendwie unfhig.

ich glaub ich hab langam die phyiskumskrankheit--> schlechter und aus paar stunden bestehender schlaff, seit tagen kopfschmerzen, belkeit nach essen usw. nach der schriftlichen erstmal 1-2 tage komplett chillen bevor es wieder ernst wird  ::-dance:  bald ist alles vorbei  :Loove:

----------


## nie

manchmal bescheit einen das Leben aber auch...
meinen ersten Physikumsversuch hab ich verkackt, weil ich in Physio total untergegangen bin. Hab deshalb die letzten 4 Wochen berwiegend Physio gelernt. BC hab ich vllig in den Hintergrund gestellt weil ich das immer ganz gut konnte und da auch noch am ehsten ber gutes Grundwissen verfge. 
Jetzt hab ich meine Prfer und der Physioprfer ist total locker, will nur ganz simple Grundlagen wissen und frag seit Jahren immer diesselben 5 Themen. Der BC Prfer dagegen sieht den aktuellesten Lffler als das einzig sinnvolle Lehrbuch und wird allgemein als sehr detailverliebter Prfer beschrieben, der auch sehr gerne Mal Methoden zur Gentechnik und solche Spe fragt.  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Komisch, ich vermute zu wissen wen du hast  :hmmm...: 

Aber du rockst das Ding  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nie

:Grinnnss!:  
naja, manchen eilt eben der Ruf vorraus. 

Und es muss funktionieren. Eins drittes Mal mach ich den ganzen Spa echt nicht mehr mit.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Das glaube ich dir, aber du hast ja noch mind. 3 Wochen Zeit  :hmmm...: 
Ne Freundin hat bei allen 3en nen Volltreffer, die sind alle nicht "schlimm" bei ihr.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

boar ich will endlich auch meine Ladung haben  :grrrr....:  Jeden Tag komme ich nach der Bib heim und mache mit weichen knien den Briefkasten auf und nix  :grrrr....:  Mein Wunsch Termin wre so der 1.9

----------


## nie

> Das glaube ich dir, aber du hast ja noch mind. 3 Wochen Zeit 
> Ne Freundin hat bei allen 3en nen Volltreffer, die sind alle nicht "schlimm" bei ihr.


ich hab sogar noch 6 Wochen. Muss allerdings in 3 Wochen wieder Vollzeit arbeiten gehen. Bis dahin wollte ich mit dem Lernen durch sein und "nur noch" Wiederholen. 
In Anatomie/Physio hatte ich auch Glck und werde versuchen in BC eben so viel wie mglich rauszuholen. Dann sollte zumindest das Bestehen klappen. Muss ja keine 1 sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Oh noch besser mit 6 Wochen. 
Wnsche dir viiieeelll Glck!!!

----------


## answerai

Bekommt ihr die alle so frh? Wir kriegen die erst ne Woche vorher  :Frown:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ne wir auch erst max 10 Tag vorher...

----------


## nie

bei uns werden die mit der Ladung zum schriftlichen Physikum verschickt. Also so 14 Tage vorher. 
Ich hab aber auch einen der letzte Prfungstermine erwischt, die ersten sind schon Anfang September dran.

----------


## Sticks

Ich hatte letztes Jahr meine Einladung am zweiten Tag der schriftlichen Prfung bekommen (21.08) fr den 2.9. das waren 12 Tage und es war der zweite Prfungstag. Ich war da sehr froh drum. Nachdem ich dann erst einmal in den Urlaub gefahren bin und wieder kam, waren einige immer noch nicht gerft worden.

----------


## Matzexc1

Wir kriegen unsere Einladungen Ende Juli/Anfang August. Geprft wird vom 25.8-20.9, ich selber bin am 8.9 dran

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Heute in einer Woche ist es soweit.. *grusel*
Ich bin ja sooo mde...naja, Kaffee rein und los gehts. Viel Erfolg heute!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Heute in einer Woche ist es soweit.. *grusel*
> Ich bin ja sooo mde...naja, Kaffee rein und los gehts. Viel Erfolg heute!


Gleichfalls

----------


## mathematicus

Die Luft ist raus. Hat jemand motivierende Worte?  :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

> Die Luft ist raus. Hat jemand motivierende Worte?


Ein ende ist in sicht...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Du hast die mndliche und das gesamte Physikum schon nchste Woche hinter dir! Wenn das nicht motivierend genug ist, dann wei ich auch nicht :x

----------


## Matzexc1

> Die Luft ist raus. Hat jemand motivierende Worte?


Ab Mittwoch nchster Woche hast du frei whrend wir uns auf das Mndliche vorbereiten.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Es ist Zeit schreiend im Kreis zulaufen....

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Die Luft ist raus. Hat jemand motivierende Worte?


Ich bekomme auch fast nix mehr hin.

Ich schaffe es mittlerweile 2h in die Luft zu starren, die Wolken sind sooo schn *_*

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich bekomme auch fast nix mehr hin.
> 
> Ich schaffe es mittlerweile 2h in die Luft zu starren, die Wolken sind sooo schn *_*


Ich lieg im Bett, glotze Serien und habe nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei -.-" Aber ihr habt Recht, es ist wenigstens ein Ende in Sicht...

----------


## Agrobacterium

So, das erste komplette Examen gekreuzt und bestanden...das gibt mir Hoffnung. Aber langsam fngt Psycho auch an, mich aufzuregen, weil die jedes Jahr mit neuem Mist ums Eck kommen, wo ich mir denke "Woher soll ich das bitte wieder wissen?" Die fragen nach irgendwelchen Modellen, die wir nicht mal im Semester hatten! Es ist genau, wie ich es befrchtet hatte...ML hilft nachtrglich bei alten Examen, aber bei uns kommen ganz neue Sachen dran. Ich hasse es! Ich werd irgendwie immer schlechter beim Kreuzen, das nervt...  :grrrr....:

----------


## cxv85

> Ich lieg im Bett, glotze Serien und habe nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei -.-" Aber ihr habt Recht, es ist wenigstens ein Ende in Sicht...


Ganz genauso geht es mir auch  :hmmm...:  Nur das mit dem schlechten Gewissen wir immer schlimmer, weil ich immer noch nicht mit dem Stoff durch bin  :Traurig:  ..... Naja, wird schon irgendwie..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich Kreuze heute haben teil eins von f13. aber da hab ich viele fragen schon gekreuzt, also nicht wirklich Aussage krftig

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hab H13 gekreuzt und war anfangs ganz begeistert, weil da endlich die Biofragen mal so einfach waren und kaum Filamente. Aber dann kam Psycho, wo ich mir bei jeder zweiten Frage dachte wtf und am Ende auf 69% kam, was echt ein Abstieg is, weil Psycho bisher immer so der Punktejoker war. Aber diesmal war ich sogar in Anatomie besser, das sagt schon alles.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hab H13 gekreuzt und war anfangs ganz begeistert, weil da endlich die Biofragen mal so einfach waren und kaum Filamente. Aber dann kam Psycho, wo ich mir bei jeder zweiten Frage dachte wtf und am Ende auf 69% kam, was echt ein Abstieg is, weil Psycho bisher immer so der Punktejoker war. Aber diesmal war ich sogar in Anatomie besser, das sagt schon alles.


Bin gerade damit fertig 67% in Psycho. 
INSGESAMT: 63% Ich hab die Grenze geknackt

----------


## Agrobacterium

Super, Glckwunsch!!  :Party:

----------


## Matzexc1

Danke.Ich freue mich ja so dermaen. Ich geh jetzt erstmal zur Cafeteria und hol mir den Lahnbergburger

----------


## Agrobacterium

:Big Grin:  Ich geniee ausgiebig meine Tomatensuppe, um wenigstens kurz der Physik zu entrinnen  :kotzen: 

Theoretisch bin ich durch mit Lernen, aber jetzt kommt die schlimmste Phase berhaupt - endloses Wiederholen...

----------


## answerai

> Hab H13 gekreuzt und war anfangs ganz begeistert, weil da endlich die Biofragen mal so einfach waren und kaum Filamente. Aber dann kam Psycho, wo ich mir bei jeder zweiten Frage dachte wtf und am Ende auf 69% kam, was echt ein Abstieg is, weil Psycho bisher immer so der Punktejoker war. Aber diesmal war ich sogar in Anatomie besser, das sagt schon alles.


stimmt, Anatomie und Bio waren ziemlich einfach, dafr psycho teilweise ziemlich arschig...habe allgemein irgendwie das Gefhl, dass sich die Schwierigkeitsgrade der einzelnen Fcher innerhalb der jeweiligen Examina immer ausgleichen

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja das kann sein, wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass Physik etwas leichter geworden ist ber die Jahre, oder? Oder es hat sich einfach der Anteil der Wissensfragen gg. den Rechenfragen erhht...

----------


## answerai

kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, weil ich von physik keinen schimmer habe!

----------


## flopun

Finde auch dass physik bisschen besser wird...
Was habt ihr denn davor in psycho gekreuzt? Also vor h13..

Hab heute f12 ziemlich souvern hinter mich gebracht...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> So, das erste komplette Examen gekreuzt und bestanden...das gibt mir Hoffnung. Aber langsam fngt Psycho auch an, mich aufzuregen, weil die jedes Jahr mit neuem Mist ums Eck kommen, wo ich mir denke "Woher soll ich das bitte wieder wissen?" Die fragen nach irgendwelchen Modellen, die wir nicht mal im Semester hatten! Es ist genau, wie ich es befrchtet hatte...ML hilft nachtrglich bei alten Examen, aber bei uns kommen ganz neue Sachen dran. Ich hasse es! Ich werd irgendwie immer schlechter beim Kreuzen, das nervt...


Ich lern teilweise noch mit ganz alten media und wenn man die gut kann rechtnes glaube ich. Da sind ja immer hchstens ein oder zwei abgedrehte Frage pro Fach... wir schaffen das das! Ich wei zwar noch nicht wie, aber ich wei das

----------


## Agrobacterium

> kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, weil ich von physik keinen schimmer habe!


Ich auch nicht, aber die Prozente wurden trotzdem besser, deswegen  :Big Grin:  
Und die Formeln in den Kommentaren krzer...

----------


## Matzexc1

Witzigerweise war ich in Physik schlechter als sonst.Als ich vor ein paar Tagen Physik ber 40% hatte,habe ich das Examen(F13) nur mit 56% gemacht

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mehr als 55% verlang ich gar nicht in Physik, das wr schon ok fr mich. Hauptsache nicht 30% oder so... Hab mich schon an die durchgngig roten Zahlen gewhnt  :Big Grin: 

So, weiter gehts...Physik, Chemie, Embryo...was ist das kleinere bel?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Chemie, definitiv.

----------


## Overshoot

> So, das erste komplette Examen gekreuzt und bestanden...das gibt mir Hoffnung. Aber langsam fngt Psycho auch an, mich aufzuregen, weil die jedes Jahr mit neuem Mist ums Eck kommen, wo ich mir denke "Woher soll ich das bitte wieder wissen?" Die fragen nach irgendwelchen Modellen, die wir nicht mal im Semester hatten! Es ist genau, wie ich es befrchtet hatte...ML hilft nachtrglich bei alten Examen, aber bei uns kommen ganz neue Sachen dran. Ich hasse es! Ich werd irgendwie immer schlechter beim Kreuzen, das nervt...


genau das gleiche dachte ich neulich auch ! bei psycho ist das impp noch unfairer als in den anderen fchern. weil die kranken fragen in den anderen fchern lassen sich zu 99,9% mit lehrbchern beantworten, oft auch nur mit den groen. aber bei psycho gibts diese werke nicht, und man kann halt nur kreuzen und medilearn um alles abzudecken was davor thema war. aber auf neue fragen kann man sich nicht vorbereiten auer man liet irgendwelche papers oder so^^ also wei nicht wie das impp erwartet dass wir psycho lernen- und wie du schon meintest selbst mit semesterstoff sind diese neuen fragen nicht lsbar und im semster ist psycho bei den meisten unis wohl deutlich ausfhrlicher und breiter gefasst als der physikumsstoff :Hh?:

----------


## Jemine

Psycho war eigentlich so mein Rettungsanker. Ddm. Tja  :Nixweiss: 
Das wird ne ganz knappe Kiste und das rgert mich so. Ich will da nicht durchfallen aber die Kruezergebnisse lassen mich bses befrchten  :Traurig:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wegen Psycho..einfach in die Denkweise von jemandem reinversetzen, der ganz gerne ganz viel bldes Zeug labert (wenn ichs mir recht berlege, drfte ich ja dann eigentlich keine Probleme damit haben..).

----------


## Jemine

Ja klar, man kann auch viel Punkte in Psycho durch Intuition machen aber wenn da irgendwelche neuen Modelle abgefragt werden, ist es halt doch nur stupides Raten.
Mann ey, ich knnt so kotzen, dass es jetzt so schei$$e luft.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ganz ruhig. Rausholen was noch geht und gut ist. Wir schaffen das schon.

----------


## ][truba][

Man ist im Examen eigentlich immer etwas besser als beim zu Hause kreuzen.
Pause machen nicht vergessen!

LG Thomas 

P.S: Bald ists geschafft. Schn durchhalten.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> P.S: Bald ists geschafft. Schn durchhalten.


Das sagst du auch schon seit Beginn des Semesters >D

----------


## ][truba][

Und ich hab mit jedem Tag mehr Recht  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kunststck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ja klar, man kann auch viel Punkte in Psycho durch Intuition machen aber wenn da irgendwelche neuen Modelle abgefragt werden, ist es halt doch nur stupides Raten.
> Mann ey, ich knnt so kotzen, dass es jetzt so schei$$e luft.


So ist es...manchmal ist die richtige Lsung so trivial, dass ich fast nicht glauben kann, dass das die Lsung sein soll (bzw. die Alternativantworten so bld, dass ich mir denk saaaaaach mal), aber dann auch wieder nicht, obwohl meine Antwort sinngem auch nachvollziehbar ist, aber eben in einem bestimmten Modell anders heit. Toooooooll.

----------


## mathematicus

> Man ist im Examen eigentlich immer etwas besser als beim zu Hause kreuzen.


Hoffentlich ^__^ Wobei ich das auch glaube, ich erwische mich nmlich oft dabei, dass ich die Fragen beim zu Hause kreuzen etwas zu schnell lese und beantworte und sich dadurch viele Fehler, die vermeidbar wren, einschleichen. Bin SO froh, wenn es vorbei ist!!!

----------


## Overshoot

es sit auch mal ganz angenehm zu lernen ohne irgendwas lesen zu msen  :Grinnnss!:  heute gefhlte 500 histo bilder im sobotta atlas reingezogen, die histo bilder aus den alten examen kenn ich shcon auswendig aber um auf alles gefasst zu sein^^ und wer hat schon ein mikroskop zuhause rumstehen ?  :Big Grin:  einigermaen erkenne ich jetzt auch EM-bilder, das war fr mich immer katastrophe da man sich damit nie beschftigt hat  ::-dance:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Oh Mann, gibts bei Untere Extremitt vielleicht auch noch andere Fragen als zu sensiblen Innervationsgebieten von irgendwelchen sensiblen Endsten!?  :Hh?:

----------


## Overshoot

ursprung und ansatz von fumuskeln :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

:Slap:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Und die kack Rckenmarkssegmente nicht zu vergessen.... "Ein Ausfall im Segment...."  :Wand:

----------


## Overshoot

das schlimmste ist aber noch "wo besteht die strkste anastomose in den stromgebieten..." finde ich  :Oh nee...:  v.a. hat man nie gelernt welche strker oder schwcher ist oder sowas

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wie ich gerade feststelle, kommen die Fragen zu UE aber immer im Kreis rum. Hoffen wir mal, dass sie sich nicht extra fr uns neue einfallen lassen!

----------


## Overshoot

haha ja immer fibularis profundus mit der zwischenzehe da, dann kompartmentsyndrom welche arterie, und n. suralis und saphenus verlauf machen schon 90% aller fragen :Big Grin:  warum das klinisch als so wichtig anzusehen ist und nicht mehr fragen zur hfte oder knie kommen kann nur das impp wissen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Die Knchel mgen sie auch gerne...was luft lateral...ich mag auch keine Knchel. Eigentlich mag ich gar keine Beine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

wo liegt der malleolus lateralis ? a)lateral b)medial c)dorsal d) zentral e) es handelt sich um eine spontandeletion

so jetzt muss mir bitte einer was bei der enzymhemmung erklren, was ich bis heute niee gecheckt habe:
 :Traurig: 

wieso treten bei einer unkompetetiven enzymhemmung (also inhibitor nur an enzym-subsrtat-komplex) parallel (!) verlaufende geraden im linewaever-burk diagramm auf ??

also je mehr inhibitor desto a) hher Km und b) desto niedriger Vmax. -->

also muss die schnittstelle fr Km auf der x-achse mehr zur mitte verschoben werden richtung 0 (also -5 anstatt -10 z.b.), weil wegen dem kehrwert je kleiner der x-achsen wert ist,desto grer Km--> das passt ja mit der wirkung oben.

die schnittstelle mit der y-achse muss ja noch oben verschoben werden, weil dann Vmax rechnerisch kleiner wird.

aber damit beide wirkungen eintreten mssten sich die geraden doch so berkreuzen ? weil wenn sie nur parallel verlaufen wird nur ein wert gem der wirkung oben verndert. z.b. verlaufen die schnittstellen mit der y-achse weiter nach oben (vmax wird kleiner), dadurch dass sie parallel sind aber wird Km kleiner ! ist dochn widersprchlich  :Hh?:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich kanns nicht, hab das Lineweaver-Burk immer wegrationalisiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## cxv85

Hey Overshoot, ich versuchs mal mit der unkompetitiven Hemmung wie ichs mir erklrt hab, keine Garantie das die Erklrung so richtig ist  :hmmm...: 
Also bei der unkompetiiven Hemmung wird nur der Enzym-Substrat-Komplex inhibiert (im Gegensatz zur allosterischen Hemmung wo E und ES inhibiert werden. Dadurch sinkt erstmal Vmax da ja weniger ES zur Verfgung steht damit die Reaktion weiterluft (1/Vmax verschiebt sich nach oben im Linewaver-Burk). 
Da jetzt aber nur ES inhibiert wird "verschwindet" es quasi aus dem Gleichgewicht. Die Bindung vom Inhibitor ist also von der ES Bindung abhngig. Da ja nun ein Teil des Enzyms (mit S gebunden) "weg" ist, bzw. nicht verfgbar liegt jetzt eine kleiner Konzentration freies Enzym vor. Die Bindung von E an S ist aber ungestrt, da das freie Enzym ja nicht inhibiert wird. Daher ist die Menge Substrat die ntig ist um halbmaximale Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen ebenfalls kleiner -> Km wird kleiner -> 1/Km verschiebt sich nach links im Linewaver-Burk.
Da beide Werte kleiner werden (Kehrwerte grer) bleibt die Gerade parallel. Das beide Werte in genau demselben Verhtnis kleiner werden kann man ber diese Geschwindigkeitsberechnungen mit k1, k-1, k2, usw... berechnen, kriege das aber ehrlich gesagt nie hin, sorry.
Ich weis das die Lsung nicht perfekt ist, aber mir hats geholfen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## flopun

Das protein avidin im hhnerei...ahja...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Das protein avidin im hhnerei...ahja...


Manche Fragen sind so sinnfrei das ich vermute manche Dozenten kommen aus der Klapse.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Erstmal gerade in Physiotherapie meinem Therapeuten die Schulter erklrt  :Big Grin:  Isses wenigstens nicht ganz so langweilig wenn ein Profi zuhrt :Smilie:

----------


## FlameIngo

Ich finde deine Ausfhrungen etwas kompliziert. Ich wrde mich nicht so lange an solchen Verstndnissachen aufhalten. Wenn du weisst, wie das Diagramm aussieht und was du daraus lesen kannst, ist`s doch gut, nich ?

----------


## auroraborealis

Puh, ich hatte gestern mndlich und bin immer noch geschafft. Aber es ist trotz Hllenkombination echt gut gelaufen.
Jetzt muss ich mich aufraffen, die letzten Tage in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich bin so froh, wenn es vorbei ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Dann gratuliere ich zum Bestehen des Mndlichen. Den schriftlichen Teil packen wir!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@aurora Glueckwunsch!!! Mein Neid sei dir gewiss! 

So Examen Herbst 2013 htte ich bestanden...hoffe das verheit Gutes..

----------


## Matzexc1

Das schne ist :Big Grin: ie Herbst-Examina werden von mehr Leuten bestanden als die Frhjahrsexamina.Die Chancen stehen also gut

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ich kann euch sagen, was nichts gutes verheit... Da fllen die einfach den Baum vor meinem Fenster und begraben mein Fahrrad! Gehts noch??? Blde Penner, klingeln ist zu viel verlangt?

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich kann euch sagen, was nichts gutes verheit... Da fllen die einfach den Baum vor meinem Fenster und begraben mein Fahrrad! Gehts noch??? Blde Penner, klingeln ist zu viel verlangt?


Echt jetzt? Die sind voll an Hypotassie erkrankt!

----------


## Monsunfisch

Total echt -.- Ich knnte kotzen. Da ist man ohnehin gereizt, weil nichts luft, und dann auch noch sowas! Mein Fahrrad ist mein Heiligtum. Oder soll ich sagen, war...

 :grrrr....:   :Wand:

----------


## Jemine

Kann mir mal jemand erklren, wie man darauf kommt, was fr ein Druck in der Hand ist, wenn jemand die Hand soundso hoch ber den Kopf hlt? Ja negativ, aber weiter komm ich nicht.  :Nixweiss:  Kapier auch nicht, was das soll, aber najaaaaa....

----------


## Jemine

Boah, Shit, das mit deinem Rad ist ja echt mies. Da wrde ich aber knallhart Schadensersatz verlangen. Es sei denn, dein Rad drfte da generell nicht stehen. Gab's denn auch kein Schild? Bei uns steht dann immer "Baumarbeiten" am soundsovielten und da kann man das alles in Sicherheit bringen.

----------


## flopun

Wenn ich mich nicht tusche wegen des schweredrucks...und der druck nmmt pro meter ca 75mmhg zu/ab, je nach richtung!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ich glaube 10cm H2O sind 13 cm HG  :Smilie:  oder anders rum ..  :Smilie: 

Ps.: Erstes mal Anatomie > 60 !

----------


## Agrobacterium

Sagt mal hat von euch einer schonmal was von additiver Farbmischung gehrt??  :Hh?:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Sagt mal hat von euch einer schonmal was von additiver Farbmischung gehrt??


Wo hast du das denn her?

----------


## Agrobacterium

F2014 Physik. Musste man da wissen. Hab ich noch nie gehrt. Also wenn man gelb und blau mischt, wei ich auch was rauskommt, aber doch nicht wenn man Licht dieser und jener Wellenlnge mischt...zuflligerweise hab ich auch nicht das Spektrum auswendig gelernt. Wusste nicht, dass man das muss...  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

hm ja..Physio Optik

----------


## Matzexc1

> F2014 Physik. Musste man da wissen. Hab ich noch nie gehrt. Also wenn man gelb und blau mischt, wei ich auch was rauskommt, aber doch nicht wenn man Licht dieser und jener Wellenlnge mischt...zuflligerweise hab ich auch nicht das Spektrum auswendig gelernt. Wusste nicht, dass man das muss...


Das ist ja vlliger Bldsinn

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dieses Farbberschneidungsdingens oder was?

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja. Das hab ich noch nie gehrt oder gesehen.

----------


## Matzexc1

In Endspurt Physik wird es auch nicht nher erwhnt,in d.2.Auflage auf Seite 71 ist ein Prisma zu sehen,da kann man sich das herleiten.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja gut...aus ML hab ich das jetzt nicht so rausgelesen...aber was solls. Physik is eh abgehakt.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Haben wir bei uns im Praktikum gemacht :Smilie:  Physio sogar. Also Neurophysio  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Bin gerade mit konsequent D auf 25% gekommen.Muss doch mehr Zeit fr Physik einplanen,weil ich htte gerne mehr als 30

----------


## Matzexc1

> Haben wir bei uns im Praktikum gemacht Physio sogar. Also Neurophysio


Wir hatten auch Auge,aber sowas ist mir nicht begegnet.Aber das passt zu meiner Uni

----------


## Monsunfisch

Hngt der Mist etwa schon wieder??

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Wir hatten auch Auge,aber sowas ist mir nicht begegnet.Aber das passt zu meiner Uni


Ich kann mich da bei uns auch nur noch an "Gibt sowas" erinnern, aber Genaueres haben wir meines Wissens nicht besprochen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

So hab gerade Tag 1 F13 Gekreuzt mit 68% so richtig kann ich  mich nicht freuen, weil ich BC und Physio schon mal ausversehen gekreuzt habe...

----------


## Overshoot

@cxv85 : danke dir, habs jetzt so verstanden :Micro: 

und thieme hngt bei mir immer noch,seit stunden, kann doch echt nicht sein dieser mist ! lassen die die server von affen warten ? wobei die wren sogar schlauer und besser darin als die jezigen mitarbeiter, nach 10 jahren oder wie lang es die shcon gibt immer noch so gammelserver..was stellen die denn mit dem geld an durch die abos :Wand:  wer htte mit diesem ansturm gerechnet ca 1 woche vor dem phyiskum das kommt jetzt total berraschend.. und um 7 uhr morgens oder ab mitternacht zu kreuzen ist auch nicht so geil

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Lade dir doch wenn es wieder geht zur Sicherheit eine Session runter die du dann offline kreuzen kannst. Ehe Du noch nen Herzinfarkt kriegst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Oder hol dir iphysikum.Da fehlen zwar die Kommentare aber es ist durchaus gut

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hat von euch schon jemand F14 1.Tag gekreuzt? Findet ihr das auch so sauschwer oder geht das nur mir so?

----------


## Matzexc1

Das Frhjahrsphysikum gilt auch als schwerer.Ich wollte mich morgen mal mit F14 befassen,ich sag dann Bescheid

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich bin noch nicht durch mit kreuzen aber ich fand ja Physik schon scheie, was mir von vornerein klar war, aber Physio, was immer ok war, ist bisl jetzt auch ne absolute Katastrophe find ich. Total anders als sonst und deutlich schwerer. Mal das Ergebnis abwarten.

----------


## Matzexc1

Verflucht.Ich kann nicht mal mehr addieren -.- Der Rechenweg perfekt,aber das Ergebnis  :kotzen:

----------


## flopun

Also ich fand f14 auch schwer haha  :hmmm...: )
Aber mein wissen damals war auch nicht das allerbeste..

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ich frage mich, ob sich so schwere Physika dann auch im Gesamtergebnis widerspiegeln? Sprich, ob der ntige Prozentsatz dann sinkt oder was passiert?

----------


## flopun

Wenns nach dem geht war f14 das leichteste jemals!

----------


## answerai

F14 hab ich noch nicht gekreuzt, aber gestern F13...Tag 2 fand ich eigentlich ok aber bei Tag 1 war ich deutlich unter meinen sonstigen Ergebnissen, vor allem in Physio: hatte den Eindruck, dass die im Vergleich zu den anderen Examina bei jedem Themengebiet nochmal ne Schppe draufgelegt haben, bin dann mal auf F14 gespannt. Ich hoffe dass unser Physikum in Herbst-Manier gestellt wird

----------


## Overshoot

und die hitzewelle bercksichtigen  :Big Grin:  konnte man ja kaum aushalten und lernen ging kaum klar^^

----------


## answerai

F2014 lag die Bestehensgrenze bei 192 Punkten  :Traurig:

----------


## Matzexc1

Mit oder ohne 22% Regel?

----------


## answerai

der Mittelwert der Erstteilnehmer lag bei 76 % (245 Punkte)...das kann doch dann nicht so schwer sein

----------


## Claudia1301

Mir fllt gerade der merkspruch nicht mehr ein , wie man sich die %zahl der granulozyten merkt.... Kann mir jemand auf die sprnge helfen?

----------


## Claudia1301

Hat sich erledigt.... Ist mir gerade eingefallen... :p

----------


## Monsunfisch

76% ey... das geht einfach garnicht, so hoch komm ich teilweise nicht mal mit psycho, geschweige denn mit den anderen fchern  :Frown:

----------


## Matzexc1

Dann sind wir schon zu zweit

----------


## Agrobacterium

So, fertig mit F14. Fazit: Keine Ahnung wie, aber bestanden. Insgesamt schlechter als sonst (und weit entfernt von den 76% Durchschnitt der anderen), aber deutlich besser als die gefhlten 45%, die ich erwartet hab. Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich das wahnsinnig detailliert gg. den alten Examina und v.a. gg. dem, was in ML steht. Also vieles (gerade Biochemie) htte man auch mit dem entsprechenden ML-Heft daneben nicht beantworten knnen. Das ging eher so in die Richtung, was wir fr unsere Biochemie-Testate wissen mussten, aber da konnte ich mich auch entsprechend auf Biochemie vorbereiten und die Steroidsynthese in allen Details auswendig lernen...dafr fehlt mir zum Physikum hin leider ein klein wenig die Zeit...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Aber toll dass irgendwie einfach 5 Fragen als nicht beantwortet gewertet wurden, obwohl ich die z.T. sogar noch falsch hatte und mir das rot angezeigt wurde...muss man nicht verstehen...

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Aber toll dass irgendwie einfach 5 Fragen als nicht beantwortet gewertet wurden, obwohl ich die z.T. sogar noch falsch hatte und mir das rot angezeigt wurde...muss man nicht verstehen...



So ist das bei mir auch manchmal... total doof. Man denkt, man hat Fragen vergessen, dabei hat tatschlich das System sie einfach nicht einbezogen -.-

----------


## medcat

Hey Leute,

ich klink mich jetzt auch mal ein, war bisher immer nur stille Mitleserin  :Grinnnss!:  hab H 13 fertig gekreuzt und fand es echt happig... ging es euch auch so? Ich fand F 13 viel machbarer. Bei mir ist da eine Diskrepanz von 10 % bei diesen zwei Physika - von 78% auf 68%. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass verschiedene Examina so krass unterschiedlich ausfallen??

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich klink mich jetzt auch mal ein, war bisher immer nur stille Mitleserin  hab H 13 fertig gekreuzt und fand es echt happig... ging es euch auch so? Ich fand F 13 viel machbarer. Bei mir ist da eine Diskrepanz von 10 % bei diesen zwei Physika - von 78% auf 68%. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass verschiedene Examina so krass unterschiedlich ausfallen??


Hi.Bei mir ist das mit H13 und F13 genau andersherum. Aber die Unterschiede kenn ich nur zu gut. Liegen bei mir zwischen 5-10%

----------


## medcat

ok. aber gut zu wissen. Bei mir ist es halt leider so, dass ich in ner Prfungssituation schlechter kreuze als zu Hause ( bei vielen is das ja irgendwie anders rum, ich weiss...). Von daher hatte ich mir als Ziel gesetzt, immer so um die 75% zu erreichen... um ein einigermaen sichers Gefhl frs Physikum zu haben. Aber gut, ist ja noch nicht der 19. August  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> ok. aber gut zu wissen. Bei mir ist es halt leider so, dass ich in ner Prfungssituation schlechter kreuze als zu Hause ( bei vielen is das ja irgendwie anders rum, ich weiss...). Von daher hatte ich mir als Ziel gesetzt, immer so um die 75% zu erreichen... um ein einigermaen sichers Gefhl frs Physikum zu haben. Aber gut, ist ja noch nicht der 19. August


Darf ich kurz fragen was bei kompletten Examina dein schlechtester Wert war?

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich klink mich jetzt auch mal ein, war bisher immer nur stille Mitleserin  hab H 13 fertig gekreuzt und fand es echt happig... ging es euch auch so? Ich fand F 13 viel machbarer. Bei mir ist da eine Diskrepanz von 10 % bei diesen zwei Physika - von 78% auf 68%. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass verschiedene Examina so krass unterschiedlich ausfallen??


Ich hab das H13 gestern und vorgestern gemacht und fand es leichter als F14, fiel auch besser aus bei mir. Aber in Summe deutlich schlechter als die lteren Examen. Bei mir schwanken aber nicht nur die Examen, sondern auch die einzelnen Fcher, manche Extreme bis zu 30%.

----------


## medcat

> Darf ich kurz fragen was bei kompletten Examina dein schlechtester Wert war?



Hab erst zwei komplett gekreuzt (H13 und F13) - zum Lernen immer nur Themen bezogen... von daher war 68% mein schlechtester Wert.

----------


## medcat

> Ich hab das H13 gestern und vorgestern gemacht und fand es leichter als F14, fiel auch besser aus bei mir. Aber in Summe deutlich schlechter als die lteren Examen. Bei mir schwanken aber nicht nur die Examen, sondern auch die einzelnen Fcher, manche Extreme bis zu 30%.


Oh ja, ich hab da auch so meine Extreme mit den lieben Fchern.... Bei mir hat es halt bis jetzt immer Psycho rausgerissen, aber der 1. Tag ist halt immer die Krux...da tue ich mich teils echt schwer.

----------


## Matzexc1

Chemie,Physik,Biochemie sind auch meine schlechtesten. Tag 2 lief immer etwas besser und seit einem Anatomie-Marathon luft es richtig

----------


## Jemine

Ich kacke in Physio auf einmal derbe ab  :Oh nee...:  Hab F14 gemacht und fand es nicht leicht. 
Bei Mediscript kann man sich Prozentergebnisse der einzelnen Fcher ja leider nicht anzeigen lassen aber so vom Gefhl her, ist Physio megaschlecht. Das rgert mich! Und in BC mache ich so dumme Fehler, ich knnt mich ohrfeigen  :Slap: 

Von 76% bin ich aber meeeeeeeeeeeeeeilenweit entfernt....

----------


## Monsunfisch

> Ich kacke in Physio auf einmal derbe ab  Hab F14 gemacht und fand es nicht leicht. 
> Bei Mediscript kann man sich Prozentergebnisse der einzelnen Fcher ja leider nicht anzeigen lassen aber so vom Gefhl her, ist Physio megaschlecht. Das rgert mich! Und in BC mache ich so dumme Fehler, ich knnt mich ohrfeigen 
> 
> Von 76% bin ich aber meeeeeeeeeeeeeeilenweit entfernt....



Mach dir nichts draus, du bist nicht allein...

----------


## medcat

Wie viele Examina habt ihr denn vor komplett zu kreuzen? Ich denke bei mir werden es vier sein... F13, F14, H13, H12. Mehr schaff ich nicht, ich muss Physio echt nochmal wiederholen und BC ist bei mir auch etwas wackelig...

----------


## mathematicus

> Wie viele Examina habt ihr denn vor komplett zu kreuzen? Ich denke bei mir werden es vier sein... F13, F14, H13, H12. Mehr schaff ich nicht, ich muss Physik echt nochmal wiederholen und BC ist bei mir auch etwas wackelig...


Dadurch, dass ich das Mndliche vorher hatte, werde ich auch nicht mehr als 7-8 Stck schaffen (nach einem ist man ja schon quasi fertig mit Kreuzen fr den Tag, jedenfalls hab ich dann immer keine Lust mehr), ich mache das dann aber auch immer mglichst realittsnah, also ohne Handypausen, Musik o.. und mit Schmierzettel zum Rechnen u..; Kreuze bertragen simuliere ich nicht, ich habe eigentlich immer noch mehr als genug Zeit, wenn ich das Gefhl habe, dass ich fertig bin.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Wie viele Examina habt ihr denn vor komplett zu kreuzen? Ich denke bei mir werden es vier sein... F13, F14, H13, H12. Mehr schaff ich nicht, ich muss Physio echt nochmal wiederholen und BC ist bei mir auch etwas wackelig...


F09-F14,teilweise auch Fragen bis 06.

----------


## flopun

> ok. aber gut zu wissen. Bei mir ist es halt leider so, dass ich in ner Prfungssituation schlechter kreuze als zu Hause ( bei vielen is das ja irgendwie anders rum, ich weiss...). Von daher hatte ich mir als Ziel gesetzt, immer so um die 75% zu erreichen... um ein einigermaen sichers Gefhl frs Physikum zu haben. Aber gut, ist ja noch nicht der 19. August


Willkommen im club! Brauch auch zuhause immer 75-80 damits luft!

----------


## medcat

> Willkommen im club! Brauch auch zuhause immer 75-80 damits luft!


Schn, dann sind wir wenigstens zu zweit  :Grinnnss!:  Ist tzend, gell?!! Bei mir ist es absolut genau so.

----------


## medcat

Oh je, ne, also echt krass, dass ihr das schafft so viele Examina komplett zu kreuzen - ich denk mir halt nur grade, mir knnte es mehr bringen nochmal Physio und BC gut zu wiederholen... wobei na ja, 4 Examina sind vllt schon etwas wenig... ich hab halt immer themenbezogen bis H 08 zurckgekreuzt whrend dem Lernen. Das muss reichen irgendwie.

----------


## nevermind923

Ich kann nicht meeeeeehr  :Wand: 
wenns nach mir ginge wre der tag x morgen frh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Natik92

Ich bin dabei...je frher, desto besser. Ich habe so gaaar keine Lust mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich kann nicht meeeeeehr 
> wenns nach mir ginge wre der tag x morgen frh


Einfach aufhren !. Machs wie ich: Gleich ein heies Bad nehmen weil des Wetter so scheie ist und dabei aufn Lappi/Tablet ne Serie gucken  :Smilie:  ! Dazu vielleicht noch 1 Glas Wein  :Smilie: 

Und ja is mir schei egal ob ich n Mann bin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Den Wein trink ich mit.Allerdings erst nachdem ich mir in Physik und Physio noch was angeeignet habe.

Kopf hoch in 163 Stunden ist das ganze vorbei

----------


## Agrobacterium

So gechillt wr ich auch gern. Fr meine Verhltnisse gehts zwar noch, ich dreh noch nicht so abartig am Rad wie befrchtet (dazu bin ich glaub ich zu kaputt), aber ich will es um jedem Preis rumhaben und schaffen. Daher bei ich halt in den sauren Apfel und wiederhole noch ein Skript und kreuze noch Fragen, bis es halt gar nicht mehr geht. Dann kann ich mir hinterher immerhin nichts vorwerfen...

----------


## Natik92

> So gechillt wr ich auch gern. Fr meine Verhltnisse gehts zwar noch, ich dreh noch nicht so abartig am Rad wie befrchtet (dazu bin ich glaub ich zu kaputt), aber ich will es um jedem Preis rumhaben und schaffen. Daher bei ich halt in den sauren Apfel und wiederhole noch ein Skript und kreuze noch Fragen, bis es halt gar nicht mehr geht. Dann kann ich mir hinterher immerhin nichts vorwerfen...


Ich kann mich auch nicht guten Gewissens den halben Tag entspannen und wiederhole deshalb "fleiig" weiter...aber gerade weil ich darauf keine Lust mehr habe, wrde ich am liebsten direkt morgen schreiben. Denn dann knnte ich aufhren zu lernen, ohne mir etwas vorwerfen zu mssen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Overshoot

gehts euch auch so dass ihr so schnell zahlen vergesst ? z.b. situs eine woche nicht wiederholt und schon die  hhen vergessen von weniger wichtigen dingen. oder in physio die ganzen drcke und potenziale  :grrrr....:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Das geht, ich vergesse eher immer die blden Segmente in Anatomie und was noch schneller weg ist, sind Formeln. Kaum das Buch zu, is die Formel weg.

----------


## mathematicus

> Puh, ich hatte gestern mndlich und bin immer noch geschafft. Aber es ist trotz Hllenkombination echt gut gelaufen.
> Jetzt muss ich mich aufraffen, die letzten Tage in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich bin so froh, wenn es vorbei ist


Glckwunsch - geiles Gefhl, oder?  :Grinnnss!:  So kurz vor dem Schriftlichen ist halt doof, ich brauchte erstmal 2 Tage Pause nach dem Mndlichen. Aber bald haben wir es geschafft!

----------


## Jemine

Ich schaffe es heute nur noch, mir die Makrobilder aus meinem Sammelkorb anzusehen. Mein Gehirn ist ein einziger Matschehaufen *seufz*

Wenn ich so'nen ganzen Examenstag gekreuzt hab, schaff ich irgendwie kaum noch was anderes. Von 3 Medi-Learn-Skripten, wie im Plan, kann nichtmal ansatzweise die Rede sein.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich schaffe es heute nur noch, mir die Makrobilder aus meinem Sammelkorb anzusehen. Mein Gehirn ist ein einziger Matschehaufen *seufz*
> 
> Wenn ich so'nen ganzen Examenstag gekreuzt hab, schaff ich irgendwie kaum noch was anderes. Von 3 Medi-Learn-Skripten, wie im Plan, kann nichtmal ansatzweise die Rede sein.


Ich kann dir keinen einzigen Tag der letzten 5 Wochen aufzhlen, bei dem ich auch nur 1 Heft wiederholt htte !  :Big Grin: 

Utooopisch  :Smilie:

----------


## Overshoot

wenn ich noch einmal in meinem leben lesen muss dass die plasmamembran innen hydrophob und auen hydrophil ist, das herz eine muskulre pumpe ist oder das blut nhrstofffunktion hat raste ich aus und tte noch irgendeinen  :grrrr....:  ::-oopss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

habt ihr das auch, dass ab Frage 100, trotz Pausen die Konzentration total im Darmkanal ist? Mein Hirn macht dann einfach dicht und sagt; "N, ich mag nich mehr"

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja, manchmal ganz ausgeprgt. Ich sa als schon da und dachte mir bei Frage 130 wtf is Glucose-6-Phosphat-Dehydrogenase?  :keule:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ich schaffe es heute nur noch, mir die Makrobilder aus meinem Sammelkorb anzusehen. Mein Gehirn ist ein einziger Matschehaufen *seufz*
> 
> Wenn ich so'nen ganzen Examenstag gekreuzt hab, schaff ich irgendwie kaum noch was anderes. Von 3 Medi-Learn-Skripten, wie im Plan, kann nichtmal ansatzweise die Rede sein.


Nach dem Desaster heut Morgen mit F14, was mir fast den letzten Nerv geraubt hat, hab ich mich den Rest des Tages durch Chemie II geqult, mit dem bescheidenen Fazit, dass ich irgendwie mehr Lcken gefunden als gestopft hab. Was bei Chemie ja noch zu verschmerzen wr, aber es kommen noch 4 groe Fcher, die dann doch besser sitzen sollten... Puh, naja. Statt 3 Psychoskripte wie geplant zu lesen, mach ich jetzt ein Embryo und fertig. Ich ertrag heut echt keine Mediatorvariablen mehr...

----------


## Jemine

> Ja, manchmal ganz ausgeprgt. Ich sa als schon da und dachte mir bei Frage 130 wtf is Glucose-6-Phosphat-Dehydrogenase?


Ja, witzig GENAU das dachte ich auch. H, Glucose-6-P-DH... Kenn ich gar nicht^^  :Grinnnss!:  Wenns nicht so traurig wr, knnte man (fast) lachen. Konzentration vllig im Eimer.

Ich sollte auch so spt nicht kreuzen, habe eben nur durch unkonzentriertes Lesen in der Physio-Runde so verdammt viele Fehler gemacht und das ist ja nicht grad aufbauend.
Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab den Abend auch mehr mit Erholen als Lernen verbracht,aber es ging nix mehr.Ich leg mich auch hin und les noch was vorm Einschlafen.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hat jemand ne gute Eselsbrcke fr die Isomere, btw? Ich schmei immer Konstitutions-, Konfigurations- und Konformationsisomere durcheinander...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So Leute, heute in einer Woche ist es schon vorbei. Viel Erfolg heute, haut rein!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

gleich steht tag2 F13 an.
Nach der Simulation, die echt gut war, habe ich es leider nicht mehr geschafft Ana zuwiederholen. 

Heute fange ich dann dann mit BC wiederholen an, das wird ja morgen wieder gekreuzt. Morgen dann Ana fertig wiederholen wenn es luft. Und das WE noch  mal in Physio investiert...
Mir fehlt mal wieder die obligatorische woche, da ich aber die ganze VK vor Klausuren dachte, noch eine woche mehr..., ist das vielleicht ein gutes Zeichen

----------


## mathematicus

> So Leute, heute in einer Woche ist es schon vorbei. Viel Erfolg heute, haut rein!


"Heute 09:00" - falsch! Gestern um 14 Uhr in einer Woche ist es vorbei! Heute in einer Woche werde ich verkatert aufwachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> gleich steht tag2 F13 an.
> Nach der Simulation, die echt gut war, habe ich es leider nicht mehr geschafft Ana zuwiederholen. 
> 
> Heute fange ich dann dann mit BC wiederholen an, das wird ja morgen wieder gekreuzt. Morgen dann Ana fertig wiederholen wenn es luft. Und das WE noch  mal in Physio investiert...
> Mir fehlt mal wieder die obligatorische woche, da ich aber die ganze VK vor Klausuren dachte, noch eine woche mehr..., ist das vielleicht ein gutes Zeichen


Diese unglaubliche Motivation ! Respekt  :Smilie:  !




> "Heute 09:00" - falsch! Gestern um 14 Uhr in einer Woche ist es vorbei! Heute in einer Woche werde ich verkatert aufwachen


Hatte noch nie einen Kater  :Frown:

----------


## Matzexc1

> "Heute 09:00" - falsch! Gestern um 14 Uhr in einer Woche ist es vorbei! Heute in einer Woche werde ich verkatert aufwachen


Da werde ich noch schlafen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Da werde ich noch schlafen.


da werde ich gerade von meinen Freunden berunken ins bett gebracht und da bei werde ich immer wieder brllen "Isch hap  disch gekillt Fsikum, zerstrt, hast gedacht du mascht misch fertik? Bam hab isch disch verdisch gemacht.


Bin ich eigentlich die einzig, die die Aufteilung der Tage total bescheuert findet??? Tag 1 der ganze Rechnenmll, da brauche ich echt mind 3 1/2 h und bin total alle. Und Tag 2 schaffe ich teilweise in 1 1/2h

----------


## mathematicus

> Bin ich eigentlich die einzig, die die Aufteilung der Tage total bescheuert findet??? Tag 1 der ganze Rechnenmll, da brauche ich echt mind 3 1/2 h und bin total alle. Und Tag 2 schaffe ich teilweise in 1 1/2h


Ich find das eigentlich ganz gut, weil so jeweils Fcher mit berwiegend hnlichem Lernstil zusammengepackt sind (Tag 1: Verstndnis&Rechnen, Tag 2: stumpfe Reproduktion von Fakten). Ich brauche fr den ersten Tag aber auch etwas lnger, denke das liegt einfach an den Rechenaufgaben und Aufgaben, bei denen man etwas lnger grbeln muss ;)

----------


## Monsunfisch

:Frown:  Bin ich die einzige die am ersten Tag Probleme hat zeitlich hinzukommen?

----------


## Matzexc1

Wahrscheinlich nein. Ich werd auch etwas mehr Zeit als geplant brauchen

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Ich find das eigentlich ganz gut, weil so jeweils Fcher mit berwiegend hnlichem Lernstil zusammengepackt sind (Tag 1: Verstndnis&Rechnen, Tag 2: stumpfe Reproduktion von Fakten). Ich brauche fr den ersten Tag aber auch etwas lnger, denke das liegt einfach an den Rechenaufgaben und Aufgaben, bei denen man etwas lnger grbeln muss ;)


klar passt es, aber ich finde es mega anstrengen 3h lang quasi nur zurechnen und bei tag 2 schalte ich irgendwann ab, weil da soviel blabla ist..

Die htten ruhig psycho und bio mit physio und physik tauschen knnen

----------


## flopun

> Wahrscheinlich nein. Ich werd auch etwas mehr Zeit als geplant brauchen


Sprich das mit dem impp ab... :hmmm...: 


Die fcher kann man nicht trennen da das impp ja bio+ana=100 rechnet etc...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Sprich das mit dem impp ab...


Was absprechen? Das ich fr manche Aufgabe halt 2Minuten anstatt anderthalb und fr manche 10 Sekunden brauche?

----------


## medcat

Ey, 1. Tag F 14... Also F 14 is bei mir echt hart an der Grenze bis jetzt  :grrrr....:  Also in meinen Augen war das definitiv nicht das leichteste Physikum... Was die da auch in Chemie teils raushauen, unglaublich

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ey, 1. Tag F 14... Also F 14 is bei mir echt hart an der Grenze bis jetzt  Also in meinen Augen war das definitiv nicht das leichteste Physikum... Was die da auch in Chemie teils raushauen, unglaublich


Auch Physik, ich knnt kotzen und heulen gleichzeitig..

----------


## medcat

Ja und Biochemie sind ja auch belst die Detail Fragen - also wie schon mal jemand im Forum geschrieben hat, mit den ML Skripten keine Chance das gebacken zu bekommen...

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ey, 1. Tag F 14... Also F 14 is bei mir echt hart an der Grenze bis jetzt  Also in meinen Augen war das definitiv nicht das leichteste Physikum... Was die da auch in Chemie teils raushauen, unglaublich


Hab ich ja gesagt gestern. Aber Tag 2 wird etwas besser...zumindest Psycho. Habs grad durchgekreuzt und es war akzeptabel. Histo fand ich relativ arschig, weil die da so Zeugs wie Augenlid abfragen wo ich mir nur denk, was soll das, aber Psycho hatte wieder etwas mehr "Realittsbezug"  :Smilie:  

Allerdings fand ich Chemie gestern sehr seltsam verteilt...so richtige Chemie waren ja blo 5 Fragen, der Rest der "Chemie"-Fragen war auch Biochemie...zumindest zhle ICH Fragen nach Atmungskette eher zu Biochemie...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

mal ne fachliche frage: Pyruvat DH, da wird ja am Ende FADH2 mit NAD reoxidiert, das is ja die Ausnahme wegen der Spannungsreie blabla. Aber warum geht das?

----------


## Overshoot

"das reduzierte lipoat wird durch die fad-haltige dihydrolipoat-dehydrogenase reoxidiert. sie kann ihre reduktionquivalente im gegensatz zu anderen fad-enzymen auf nad+ bertragen, da das redoxpotenzial des flavins aufgrund der spezifischen proteinumgebung negativer ist als das des nicotinamidcosubstrats"

steht so im lffler, aber was genau mit proteinumgebung gemeint ist wei ich nicht - wahrscheinlich irgendwelche konformationsnderungen in der 46. alpha-schleife an position 23 was dann vielleicht auch fr den lffler zu spezifisch wurde ::-oopss:  mehr steht da auch nicht 

was mich grad aufregt ist dass das kurzlehrbuch physik von mediscript was ja verspricht so physikumsspezifisch zu sein 1000 formeln beinhaltet wovon eigentlich kaum eine zu gebrauchen ist im schriftlichen, weil man immer andere bentigt die da gar nciht drin auftauchen-_-

----------


## answerai

So habe mich heute mal Tag 1 aus F14 angenommen, nach einem 3,5 stndigen Kampf bin ich auf 71% gekommen...bin zwar sonst etwas besser aber angesichts dieser krassen Aufgaben bin ich zufrieden, im Vergleich zu H13 ist das schon ein deutlicher Unterschied...ich hoffe es stimmt, die Herbstexamen allgemein leichter sind

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hier hat doch mal jemand behauptet, dass im Herbst die Physikaufgaben fast die gleichen sind wie im Frhjahr nur mit anderen Zahlen. Hat da schonmal jemand drauf geachtet, ob das stimmt oder das auch festgestellt? Ich hab zwar nicht bermig viel Physik gekreuzt, da eh sinnlos, aber mir ist das jetzt nicht so unbedingt aufgefallen. Aber wenn das so wr wrd ich mich vielleicht doch mal noch kurz mit F14 nher befassen, als einfach abzuhaken  :Smilie:

----------


## Andreas

> Ja und Biochemie sind ja auch belst die Detail Fragen - also wie schon mal jemand im Forum geschrieben hat, mit den ML Skripten keine Chance das gebacken zu bekommen...





> was mich grad aufregt ist dass das kurzlehrbuch physik von mediscript was ja verspricht so physikumsspezifisch zu sein 1000 formeln beinhaltet wovon eigentlich kaum eine zu gebrauchen ist im schriftlichen, weil man immer andere bentigt die da gar nciht drin auftauchen-_-


Das ist sicherlich das grte Problem an den Medi Learn Skripten: sie geben die Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit wieder, zudem werden "exotische" und selten gefragte Sachverhalte gar nicht erst aufgenommen.

Damit haben sie einerseits keinen prognostischen Wert, andererseits drfte man, selbst wenn man alle Skripte 1:1 im Gedchtnis abgespeichert hat, wohl maximal um die 85% schaffen (was natrlich nur eine Schtzung ist, die ein wenig nach dem Bauchgefhl geht). 

Jedoch hat sie niemand "im Kopf", zudem sind sie nicht fr jeden didaktisch passend. Einzelne Passagen wirken ein wenig wie eine bloe Aneinanderreihung von Fakten.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Overshoot: Danke nachdem in der DR nix dazu stand hab ich schon gedacht das es bestimmt irgendweche tschakalaka Biochemie teile sind.

aber 85% reichen ja zum BC und ML sagt ja auch  nicht, dass man ne 1 mit den Skripten bekommt. Wenn man die ML recht gut drauf hat kann man die neuen Fragen oft auch mit nachdenken und/oder ausschluss lsen. Die ganz krassen Exoten, die dann irgendwo in der Funote der Klammer im groen Bennighoff stehen, wissen dann eh nur die Glcklichen und Freaks.... ML sagt ja auch ganz klar, dass die die Exoten rausschmeien

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hier hat doch mal jemand behauptet, dass im Herbst die Physikaufgaben fast die gleichen sind wie im Frhjahr nur mit anderen Zahlen. Hat da schonmal jemand drauf geachtet, ob das stimmt oder das auch festgestellt? Ich hab zwar nicht bermig viel Physik gekreuzt, da eh sinnlos, aber mir ist das jetzt nicht so unbedingt aufgefallen. Aber wenn das so wr wrd ich mich vielleicht doch mal noch kurz mit F14 nher befassen, als einfach abzuhaken


Ich behaupte mal da waren hnliche Fragen dabei,aber mein Ergebnis sieht ziemlich dster aus:
58%.Wenn das der Standard fr H14 ist......

Biochemie 	
	62%(keine Ahnung wie mir das passiert ist
	Chemie 	
	20%(Chemie war mrderisch)
	Physik 	
	60%(?????)
	Physiologie 	
	60%
	Anatomie 	
	46%(sonst ber 60%)
	Biologie 	
	75%
	Medizinische Psychologie / Soziologie 	
	70%

Kreuzzeit knapp 1,5h

----------


## Agrobacterium

Anatomie bestimmt wegen Histo. Haben die ne neue Kollektion an total bescheuerten Histobildern?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Anatomie bestimmt wegen Histo. Haben die ne neue Kollektion an total bescheuerten Histobildern?


Nicht nur deswegen.Auch wegen winziger Details,die ich falsch dachte. Aber Augenlid? Welche Uni hat das im Kasten?

Nach meiner Zhlung fehlten 8 Fragen zum Bestehen

----------


## denise1992

> Ich behaupte mal da waren hnliche Fragen dabei,aber mein Ergebnis sieht ziemlich dster aus:
> 58%.Wenn das der Standard fr H14 ist......
> 
> Biochemie 	
> 	62%(keine Ahnung wie mir das passiert ist
> 	Chemie 	
> 	20%(Chemie war mrderisch)
> 	Physik 	
> 	60%(?????)
> ...


kreuzt du immer so schnell? Und wenn ja, wie sind dann deine Ergebnisse?

----------


## Jemine

An Tag 2 komme ich mit der Zeit locker hin, Tag eins gestern hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt, ich war erst kurz vor Schluss fertig  :Aufgepasst!: 
Ich fand F14 irgendwie besser als H13.
OmG, hoffentlich geht die Schose gut..

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei H13 hab ich lnger gebraucht das waren dann 65%.Die vorherigen waren teilweise auch solche Schnellschsse,bzw.ich hab manche richtig geratene Frage als falsch markiert um mich nochmal nher mit ihr zu befassen.

Aber ja,ich kreuze sehr schnell.Und manchmal fllt mir auf den 2.Blick auf das meine markierte Antwort Quatsch ist,aber markiert ist ja schnell

----------


## Matzexc1

> An Tag 2 komme ich mit der Zeit locker hin, Tag eins gestern hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt, ich war erst kurz vor Schluss fertig 
> Ich fand F14 irgendwie besser als H13.
> OmG, hoffentlich geht die Schose gut..


Was BC angeht hast du recht.Anatomie war aber unschn. Egal,wir schaffen das.

----------


## Jemine

1,5 Stunden ist schon arg schnell finde ich. Nimm dir doch die Zeit, du hast sie ja. Ein bisschen ruhiger und dann werden es bestimmt mehr Prozente!

----------


## denise1992

Mal ehrlich erwartest du bei einer Kreuzzeit von 1,5h tatschlich ein berragendes Ergebnis? Oder bist du einer/eine von den wenigen, die so schnell lesen und antworten knnen? Bei 1,5h kreuzen hatte ich ein Ergebnis von 60%, wenn ich mir 3,5 Stunden nehme bin ich knapp bei 80%. Also einfach mal mehr Zeit lassen, sich nicht von den Fragen demotivieren lassen und wirklich nachdenken anstatt zu denken "nee keine Lust mehr". Du wirst merken dass du bessere Ergebnisse erzielst, weil du genauer liest und dir weniger Flchtigkeitsfehler passieren ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich werd nach 40 Fragen immer einen Strich machen+und eine Uhr danebenlegen.

Du hast nmlich vllig recht. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Matzexc1

Methodische Grundlagen in Psych/Soz.

Wer mag sie auch nicht?

----------


## Jemine

:kotzen:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hiiiiiiier! Grad fertig geworden mit Wiederholen und nicht den Eindruck, jetzt mehr zu wissen. Und dabei fast genau so lange gebraucht wie beim ersten Lernen...und immernoch 2 Psychoskripte vor mir. JUHU

----------


## denise1992

Ja genau mache regelmig Pausen =). Beim ersten mal kreuzen konnte ich so viele Fragen auf Anhieb nicht beantworten, dass ich mich habe demotivieren lassen und ich mir dachte "ach egal, kreuze irgendetwas an" in Anatomie hatte ich damit 62%. Mit Ruhe und Nachdenken bin ich bei 77%

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Aber Augenlid? Welche Uni hat das im Kasten?


Wir..

----------


## ][truba][

> Ich werd nach 40 Fragen immer einen Strich machen+und eine Uhr danebenlegen.
> 
> Du hast nmlich vllig recht.


Ich habe in der Vorbereitung auch immer schnell gekreuzt und selten lnger als 90-120 Minuten fr ein Examen gebraucht.
Bei MEINEM Examen sah es aber ganz anders aus. Man liest konzentrierter, denkt nach und dann denkt man nochmal nach ob das auch Sinn macht. Da kreuzt du es nicht mehr in 90 Minuten.

Mach einfach immer nach einer gewissen Fragenanzahl kurz Pause fr die Konzentration und versteife dich nicht zu sehr auf die Zeit. Es sei denn, du wirst dann ZU langsam  :hmmm...: 

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Overshoot

sind 4 stunden denn ausreichend auch wenn man sich zeit lsst ? hrt sich fr mich so viel an irgendwie

----------


## auroraborealis

Boah, ich hasse Psycho! Wie hier ja schon festgestellt wurde, werden die Fragen immer bescheuerter. 
Ich hab heute mein erstes komplettes Probephysikum gekreuzt (F2013) und Psycho hat mir echt den Schnitt runter gezogen  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Boah, ich hasse Psycho! Wie hier ja schon festgestellt wurde, werden die Fragen immer bescheuerter. 
> Ich hab heute mein erstes komplettes Probephysikum gekreuzt (F2013) und Psycho hat mir echt den Schnitt runter gezogen


Geht mir genauso. Vor allem hab ich einfach keine Geduld mehr fr dummes Blabla..

----------


## Jemine

Aurora, dein Ticker macht mich nervs *hyperventilier*

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Aurora, dein Ticker macht mich nervs *hyperventilier*


Mich auch *waaaaaaah* Obwohl ich einerseits sooooo froh bin, wenn es rum is. Aber ich denke auch, dies und das nochmal zu kreuzen wre auch nicht schlecht und hier und da wiederholen...fr alles reicht die Zeit halt nicht und die Lust schon gar nicht. Wobei ich lieber kreuze, als wiederhole, aber dann find ich doch noch so viele Lcken, die man nicht durch kreuzen gestopft bringt...

----------


## Jemine

Ja, ich will einerseits, dass es bitte endlich vorbei ist (und gut ausgeht) und andererseits wnsch ich mir noch ne Woche mehr (damit es gut ausgeht). 
Ist das ein Appetenz-Aversions-Konflikt?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hab im Moment eher Interrollenkonflikte  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

Soeben schmierte Examen Online bei mir ab-.- Zeit fr eine Pause, gute Nacht! Hoffentlich geht es nachher wieder, bin grad echt sauer, hab zuletzt vor 150 Fragen oder so gespeichert und das ist jetzt vermutlich alles wieder "ungekreuzt"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

:Big Grin:  ich hab grad global stabile externale aggression gegen thieme online

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hab angst vordem H13 und F14 zum kreuzen

----------


## Matzexc1

> ich hab grad global stabile externale aggression gegen thieme online


Das ist eine Allgemeine Erkrankung der Physikumsstudenten

@schmuggel: Riskier es einfach.Wenn es danebengeht schau nach dem Teil mit den meisten Fehlern.

----------


## answerai

> ich hab angst vordem H13 und F14 zum kreuzen


kann jetzt nur von Tag 1 sprechen, aber da ist F14 auf jeden fall schlimmer, viele Kleinkramfragen in BC und Physio, wobei Physio noch schlimmer ist, Chemie geht ganz gut und von Physik hab ich keinen Plan

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Der Studierende Peter hat im Untersuchungskurs Schwierigkeiten, den Patellar*sehnenreflex auszulsen. Der Kursleiter hlt daraufhin Peters Hand so, dass dieser mit dem Reflexhammer die richtige Stelle trifft.


Der Studierende Peter blickte in die Augen des Kursleiters und suselte ihm zu:"Toll wie Sie den Hammer halten!" Der Kursleiter errtete und lie prompt Peters Hand los. Nach dem Untersuchungskurs tat Peter noch so als msste er sein Stethoskop waschen in der Hoffnung den Kursleiter ansprechen zu knnen, der Kursleiter hingegen verlie schnell den Raum um nicht in die unangenehme Situation zu kommen mit seinem Studenten alleine zu sein.

Wie kam die Banane auf das Zebra und wohin sollte die Wste verlagert werden?


Ich bin durch. Ein bisschen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Der Studierende Peter blickte in die Augen des Kursleiters und suselte ihm zu:"Toll wie Sie den Hammer halten!" Der Kursleiter errtete und lie prompt Peters Hand los. Nach dem Untersuchungskurs tat Peter noch so als msste er sein Stethoskop waschen in der Hoffnung den Kursleiter ansprechen zu knnen, der Kursleiter hingegen verlie schnell den Raum um nicht in die unangenehme Situation zu kommen mit seinem Studenten alleine zu sein.
> 
> Wie kam die Banane auf das Zebra und wohin sollte die Wste verlagert werden?
> 
> 
> Ich bin durch. Ein bisschen.


Kurz vor dem Wahnsinn wird's nochmal lustig. :bhh:  :bhh:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ich geh jetzt was trinken. Schnen Abend !

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich geh jetzt was trinken. Schnen Abend !


Danke dir auch.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wenn ich noch einmal nach dem herzschatten gefragt werde...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Rechter Vorhof  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joolz

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Die Frage kommt echt so alle 2-3 Examina dran irgendwie...

Hab jetzt auch endlich mal ein komplettes Examen durch. Gut ist zwar irgendwie anders, aber bestanden htte ich es immerhin  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dein Ticker is irgendwie nicht so stressig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joolz

Hab lange berlegt ob ich den ndern soll, aber irgendwie find ichs schner zu sehen wie viel Zeit des Studiums schon rum ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Den kannst du nach dem Physikum umstellen... "5 days since I survived Physikum"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

erstmal gepflegt eingeschlafen...ich kriech auf dem zahnfleisch ey, ich kann nicht mehr  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Sei froh, ich wr froh, ich knnt schlafen...  :Heul:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich kann derzeit prima schlafen und essen oder kochen... Und meine wohnen, sauber wie noch nie...
Gerade auch erst mal schn ins fitti... Da ich Leg Day hatte und eben eben schon beim erklimmen der 4. Etage fast gestorben wre, wird morgen aber gelernt, da ich mich bestimmt nich  mehr rhren kann

----------


## mathematicus

> ich kann derzeit prima schlafen und essen oder kochen... Und meine wohnen, sauber wie noch nie...


Bis auf die Sauberkeit der Wohnung konnte ich das bisher auch bei mir beobachten.. omins.  :Big Grin:  Aber bald ist es geschafft!!!

----------


## answerai

Vielleicht ne gute idee ein paar gewichte bewegen zu gehen, so langsam merke Ich den krperlichen Zerfall  :Frown:

----------


## Joolz

> Den kannst du nach dem Physikum umstellen... "5 days since I survived Physikum"


Haha ja das mach ich dann nach der mndlichen  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Gewichte sind super. Das Physikum kann alles zerstren aber mein knack popo opfere ich dem nich

----------


## Agrobacterium

Is das beruhigend, wenn man bei den Kommentaren zum Kreuzen immer wieder liest, dass das von Basiswissen weit entfernt ist und mit Abstand die meisten die (falsche) Antwort angekreuzt haben, die man selber auch angeklickt hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

_"Es handelt sich um ein wirklichkeitsfremdes Rechenbeispiel"_

Ich liebe diese Kommentare!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

fr mich ist jedes rechenbeispiel wircklichkeitsfream :Big Grin:  wann muss man denn wircklich so intensiv rechnen im kopf, selbst wenn man medikamente oder so gibt, dreisatz machen und fertig, aber irgendwas mit logarithmen und koeffizienten und drcke umwandeln und so ganz wirre formeln lernen ist nur schrecklich  :Traurig:  ionisierende strahlung ist das einzig relevante thema was auch eig spa macht zu lernen und wie mir scheint wichtig zu sein aber der rest ... :Keks:

----------


## nie

faszinierend... ich hab F14 mitgeschrieben und bestanden. Und trotzdem kommt mir das alles vllig fremd vor, was ihr hier zu dem Examen erzhlt... Spontan kann ich mich an 1 Physikfrage und ein paar Fragen aus Anatomie errinern. Und die Histobilder, die waren auch prgend. Aber an Physio und BC hab ich keinerlei errinerung. Wenn ich's nicht besser wsste, wrd ich sagen, ich hab nur Tag 2 geschrieben... O.o
Fllt wohl unter Verdrngung..,

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Es regnet, es ist ungemtlich, man will im Bett bleiben...

----------


## answerai

So, Tag 2 F14 auch fertig, im Vergleich zu Tag 1 auf jeden Fall machbarer, auch wenn Anatomie z.T. merkwrdig war...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Is Thieme tot gerade ?

----------


## cxv85

Bei mir schon  :grrrr....:  und wenns wieder geht fehlt die Hlfte meiner Antworten...

----------


## Spezialist

Worauf beziehen sich eigentlich diese Prozentangaben bei Thieme examen online ? auf die richtigen antworten im Examen oder bei allen die Examen online nutzen? ich aknn mir nmlich nicht vorstellen dass das die originalergebnisse sind wenn jede aufgabe +85% richtig gekreuzt wird, denn dann msste jeder um 270 Punkte haben....

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hab mal ne Frage.

Hab zB. gestern und vorgestern F12 und H12 Anatomie gekreuzt. Jedes mal so ca. genau 60% und mir die Kommentare durchgelesen.

Jetzt gerade F12 und H12 nochmal gemacht und 92% gekreuzt, teilweise ohne nachzudenken, weil ich ja die Antworten wei zu den Fragen. Hat eigentlich irgendwie keinen Lerneffekt oder ?

Gehts euch da genauso ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja wenn ich Examen doppelt kreuze, dann kenn ich die Fragen und die Antworten dazu, das bringt mir nix..

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Des ist echt kacke ...

----------


## flopun

Von einem tag auf den nchsten is es schon echt nahe! Aber wenns finde ich 3-4tage her is und du in der zeit auch viel anderes gekreuzt hast ists wieder um eine ecke sinnvoller! Muss man auch nachdenken und hats evtl im hinterkopf...da die fragen ja immer hnlich sind bringts denk ich schon was!

Kreuze grad die lernpakete nochmal bis f13 und wenn man dann kurz in h13/14 reinschaut bleibt der inhalt der gleiche...

Btw...habe mir auch mal die gelben kastln im endspurt angesehen und da stehen auch nur 1:1 die antworten von den fragen drinnen...

----------


## Overshoot

in physio kann man echt viel mit logik beantworten, da braucht zum glck nicht so pures geballtes wissen wie in ana  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

Examen Online funktioniert heute nicht besonders gut, oder? Ich glaub, dann lese ich heute nur ein bisschen in den Medi-Learns  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

H13 war ja BC7Chemie mig heftig.... Ist eigentlich meine strke und ich hatte nur 60%

Man ne fachliche Frage:
es gibt ja immer diese Aufgabe mit der Zellmembran die ne Kapazitt von xyv F hat und dann soll denn den Strom berechnen und so (ich hoffe ihr wisst welchen Typ Frage ich meine) Ich raff es einfach nicht. Kann mir das jemand fr idioten erklren?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Das is doch zum Kotzen...20 Fragen vor Sitzungsende kackt der schei Thieme-Server ab und is nicht mehr erreichbar! War aber wahrscheinlich eh bescheiden, mein Ergebnis... War H13 und Physio fand ich absolut oberkacke, ebenso Chemie. Mit Biochemie war ich noch nicht durch, aber das werden keine 60% gewesen sein...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

physio ging bei komischerweise....
Aber das mit dem Colon und der Energie gewinnung der Niere war obergeil. Oder irgendwelche komische Sequenzen...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Deswegen wsste ich ja gern das Endergebnis, weil ich zwischendrin echt die Krise gekriegt hab und am Verzweifeln war, aber bislang war es dann trotzdem besser als erwartet, deswegen wrde ich es echt gerne wissen! Htte ich nicht momentan genug Besseres zu tun wrde ich mich echt mal da beschweren...hab ja hier schon mehrfach gelesen, dass der Server zwischenzeitlich abschmiert und das kann ja 4 Tage vorm Physikum nicht sein, nur weil mal paar Leute mehr drauf zugreifen...aber das Problem kennen wir ja schon von der ZVS...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Lsst bei euch auch langsam dir Konzentration nach ?.

vor 1 Monat hab ich noch 12-14h Lernen am Tag geschafft, mittlerweile nur noch ca. 6 ..  :Frown:

----------


## Monsunfisch

:Big Grin:  bei mir sinds weniger als 6... zum kotzen. dabei wre eigentlich noch soo viel zu tun

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

be mir is auch ende. ich bin mega abgelenkt mache beim kreuzen blde fehler, bin total mde... Und das wetter...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Zeit, dass um ist. Hab noch nie in meinem Leben so viel gelernt auf einmal ^^

----------


## Edward T. Hunter

F14 Tag 1 gekreuzt, 78%... Irgendwie waren da interessante BC-Fragen dabei, oder ich habe wieder alles vergessen, das kann natrlich auch sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Beschwerst du dich gerade echt ber 74%? -.-

----------


## nevermind923

Okay es reicht. Ich will nicht mehr.  :Traurig:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Okay es reicht. Ich will nicht mehr.


Ich auch nicht. Aber wir stehen das irgendwie durch.  :Keks:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

schon wiiiiieder tot :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

> Ich auch nicht. Aber wir stehen das irgendwie durch.


Ziehe auch an der letzten motivation und kraft... Beim ersten mal htte ich ja gesagt hauptsache vorbei, aber beim zweiten mal is das gefhl gar nicht soooo gut..

----------


## flopun

An die gewichteschubserin: 
Bei dieser Aufgabe liegt das Na+-Gleichgewichtspotenzial bei +60 mV und das K+-Gleichgewichtspotenzial bei −90 mV, was der Situation bei den meisten erregbaren Zellen entspricht. Es sollte in der Aufgabe erwhnt sein, dass man einen stationren Zustand, also Konstanz des Membranpotenzials meint. Dann muss der Na+-Einwrtsstrom genauso gro sein wie der K+-Auswrtsstrom – jede Ungleichheit wrde das Membranpotenzial verndern. Wenn die Leitfhigkeit fr Na+ doppelt so gro ist wie die K+-Leitfhigkeit, muss die treibende Kraft fr die K+-Ionen doppelt so gro sein wie die fr die Na+-Ionen, um einen Netto-Ladungsfluss von Null zu erreichen (Leitfhigkeit mal treibender Potentialgradient ergibt den Ladungsfluss). Dies ist Membranpotenzial von +10 mV (innen) gegeben. Dann betrgt die treibende Kraft fr die Na+-Ionen 50 mV (Differenz zwischen Na+-Gleichgewichtspotenzial von +60 mV und dem aktuellen Membranpotenzial von +10 mV) und die treibenden Kraft fr die K+-Ionen 100 mV (Differenz zwischen –90 mV und +10 mV), (D) trifft zu. ((D): 54 %/+0,34).

Hier ist das differenzrechnen ganz gut erklrt finde ich. Das andere ist die formel extra/intrakonz.(das ergibt dann meistens + oder - 1) * 60!
Und bei ca2+ musst du es dann noch mal 2 rechnen...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

falls du mich meintest...
Ich meinte eher die Frage wo es um Kondensoren um Elementar Ladungen geht

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Aber Leute, wir sind nicht allein mit unseren Kampf! Guckt mal raus der Sommr hat sich mit uns verbndet und versaut auch allen anderen den Sommer   :bhh:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ziehe auch an der letzten motivation und kraft... Beim ersten mal htte ich ja gesagt hauptsache vorbei, aber beim zweiten mal is das gefhl gar nicht soooo gut..


Wie lief denn vor deinem 1.Anlauf so das Kreuzen? War das ok und nur die Prfung lief nicht gut oder war das Kreuzen vorher schon nicht so gut?
(Interessiert mich einfach, ob das Kreuzen ne halbwegs zuverlssige Prognose is  :Smilie:  )

----------


## flopun

Hmm schwierig zu sagen weil ich der kreuztyp bin der in der prfung deutlich verliert im gegensatz zu zuhause....hatte immer so ~70 und dann mit knapp 59 im sand gesetzt...
Tag 2 htt gepasst, aber tag 1 hat es mich gekostet! Aber ich denke, dass ich mit dem wissen jetzt bestanden htte - but who knows...
Hatte nicht sonderlich viel gekreuzt da das mndliche nahe war, so um die 50% aller fragen...
Hab von leuten gehrt, dass sie mit >90% aller fragen reingegangen sind, das macht denke ich schon einen unterschied!


Aber zu deiner absicherung: normal sagt man, dass man +/-2% immer im nchsten examen hat...also wenn man zuhause eine souverne 60 hat klappts bestimmt...kann auch bei weniger klappen, aber auch bei mehr nicht  :hmmm...: 


Und an alle...die prfungssituation ist eigentlich relativ entspant..genug zeit, riesen tisch, essen/trinken was man will..

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ok, danke. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefhl, dass es gut luft, weil ich immer ganz gute Kreuzergebnisse hatte, aber je neuer die Examen werden, desto mehr komme ich irgendwie auf den absteigenden Ast... Also Tag 1 von F14 heut noch knapp 60%. Das hat mich total runtergezogen und jetzt mach ich mir irgendwie Sorgen... Ich wei auch nicht. Fhlt sich hier irgendwer richtig super vorbereitet? Ich nicht, obwohl ich echt viel gemacht hab. Ist wahrscheinlich normal, aber nicht angenehm grad. Ich denke zwar auch, dass ich in der Prfung eher mehr hole als daheim, weil ich grndlicher bin, aber beim daheim kreuzen riskiert man doch eher mal ne geratene Antwort, die zufllig richtig ist, mehr als in der echten Situation... Ach, ich bin einfach am Ende  :Frown:

----------


## flopun

Mit einem positiven tag1 httest du das teil locker nachhause geholt - kopf hoch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

Hey Leute,
habe jetzt alle neueren Examina mit jeweils  70-80% gekreuzt aber irgendwie will sich kein allzu gutes Gefhl einstellen.
Auch, weil das ja dann "nur" eine 3 wre und ich mir eigentlich eine bessere Note vorgestellt hatte hinsichtlich meiner eigentlich ziemlich langen Vorbereitung. 
Zudem habe ich das Gefhl teilweise auch ordentlich Rateglck zu haben, was mich dann am Dienstag verlassen knnte  :was ist das...?: 

Wie verbringt ihr die letzten Tage? Was ist euer Ziel, Bestehen oder auch eine einigermassen gute Note?

 ::-dance:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Mit einem positiven tag1 httest du das teil locker nachhause geholt - kopf hoch


Danke. Es hat sich einfach alles zig mal gedreht, in den 4 Wochen. Anfangs dachte ich Anatomie wrde das Problem und war so froh, dass Physio und BC liefen, mittlerweile isses eher wieder umgekehrt. Aber ich halte aus, irgendwie. Ich wei blo noch nicht, ob ich die nchsten Tage eher kreuzen oder wiederholen soll. Hab bislang nur geschafft, Physio und Bewegungsapparat berhaupt zu wiederholen, alles andere noch gar nicht. Gut, heute noch Bio und etwas ZNS, aber die restliche Ana, BC und nochmal Physio is ja utopisch in 3 Tagen, aber nur Lcken fllen is schwierig, weil ich das oftmals erst beim Kreuzen feststelle, dass manche Sachen doch nicht so sitzen wie gedacht. Ich glaub ich bin einfach reif fr die Insel...nervig, weil das eigentlich nicht meine Art is. Naja.

----------


## flopun

Ich kreuze grade doppelt und hab noch 2examen offen...ich denke halt, dass mir das doppelt kreuzen hilft weil sichs ja wiederholt! 
Reif fr die insel bin ich auch..hab grad mein surfbag gepackt fr nchsten do  ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bin auch in den neueren Examen deutlich schlechter und komme so gerade auf 60%. Hatte eigentlich gehofft mit 70-80% in Examen zugehen um mich gut zufhlen. Das schlimmste ist, dass ich sau doofe fehler machen weil meine Konzentration weg ist. Gerade Tag 1 schlaucht total und, auch wenn man es nicht soll, berlege ich Physik am Ende zumachen, damit ich meine Volle Konzentration fr BC und Physio hab. Ab Frage 120 muss ich mir stndig sagen "gleich vorbei, gleich vorbei"  :Nixweiss: 

Ich bin irgendwie total froh direkt nach Semester schreiben, alle die schieben sagen immer sie wollen nen gute Note, aber je mehr ich lerne und kreuze, bekomme ich das Gefhl, das Lernen maximal den Unterschied zwischen der guten 3 und ner schlechten 2 macht. Das sind einfach echt viele Dinge dabei, fr die man echt Bennighoff und Lffler tippitoppi drauf haben muss...

----------


## cxv85

> Hey Leute,
> habe jetzt alle neueren Examina mit jeweils  70-80% gekreuzt aber irgendwie will sich kein allzu gutes Gefhl einstellen.
> Auch, weil das ja dann "nur" eine 3 wre und ich mir eigentlich eine bessere Note vorgestellt hatte hinsichtlich meiner eigentlich ziemlich langen Vorbereitung. 
> Zudem habe ich das Gefhl teilweise auch ordentlich Rateglck zu haben, was mich dann am Dienstag verlassen knnte 
> 
> Wie verbringt ihr die letzten Tage? Was ist euer Ziel, Bestehen oder auch eine einigermassen gute Note?


Luft bei mir haargenau so  :Grinnnss!:  Mein primres Ziel ist Bestehen, vor allem da ich den Eindruck habe in 2 Wochen beim Mndlichen so gar keinen Durchblick zu haben und gar nichts erklren zu knnen. Ich werde die nchsten Tage noch die neuesten Examen kreuzen (hatte sie mir aufgespart) und die Fazit-Ksten in Biochemie und Physiologie wiederholen. 
Klar wrde ich mich ber eine "gute" Note freuen  ::-stud:  aber bei der Menge des Stoffes und den Teils aberwitzigen Fragen die das IMPP sich ausdenkt ist fr mich eine 192er Punklandung bereits eine sehr gute Note...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hinter mich bringen, bestehen, nie wieder Vorklinik. Das ist das Ziel..und nur deswegen mach ich den Kack, nicht um irgendwann mit ner tollen 2 im Physikum angeben zu knnen. Es soll einfach nur vorbei sein.

----------


## cxv85

@ _Sanguis_ Das ist die richige Einstellung  :Grinnnss!:  Hauptsache endlich Schluss mit der Vorklinik

----------


## Agrobacterium

> ich bin auch in den neueren Examen deutlich schlechter und komme so gerade auf 60%. Hatte eigentlich gehofft mit 70-80% in Examen zugehen um mich gut zufhlen. Das schlimmste ist, dass ich sau doofe fehler machen weil meine Konzentration weg ist. Gerade Tag 1 schlaucht total und, auch wenn man es nicht soll, berlege ich Physik am Ende zumachen, damit ich meine Volle Konzentration fr BC und Physio hab. Ab Frage 120 muss ich mir stndig sagen "gleich vorbei, gleich vorbei" 
> 
> Ich bin irgendwie total froh direkt nach Semester schreiben, alle die schieben sagen immer sie wollen nen gute Note, aber je mehr ich lerne und kreuze, bekomme ich das Gefhl, das Lernen maximal den Unterschied zwischen der guten 3 und ner schlechten 2 macht. Das sind einfach echt viele Dinge dabei, fr die man echt Bennighoff und Lffler tippitoppi drauf haben muss...


Wieso soll man Physik nicht am Ende machen? Werde ich definitiv auch so machen, einfach weil es, wie ich beim daheim kreuzen festgestellt hab, eh nix bringt, auch nicht wenn ich morgens als erstes mit voller Konzentration drangehe. Also spare ich mir die lieber fr Physio und BC, was mir momentan eh so schwerfllt, dass ich smtliche Konzentration brauche, ob ich dann am Ende eine Frage Physik mehr oder weniger richtig rate, darauf kommts dann auch nicht mehr an. Lieber mach ich durch Konzentration vorher 5 Fragen mehr richtig  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Agro: Hab das mal iwo gelesen ...

Ich brauch noch mal die geilen merkstze zum Pl. brachialis die hier mal gepostet worden sind.... Die nerven die Nerven *kotz*

----------


## Agrobacterium

Axel radelt zur Post
LAMM
Meine Mutter unterrichtet kleine Kinder

die?

----------


## Overshoot

bin auch fast am ende wie die meisten  :was ist das...?:  chemie hat mir eben den rest gegeben, hasse es wenn die hlfte rechen fragen zu pH, stoffmengen und so sind:/ wozu wozu wozu braucht man das  :keule:

----------


## Agrobacterium

:Meine Meinung:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich qul mich grad durch Blutkreislauf, weil ich das am schlechtesten kann. Aber die Fragen sind als so bescheuert, dass ich mir denke was soll denn das...oder liegt das an mir? Ich komm irgendwie mit dem Thema nicht zurecht.

----------


## mathematicus

Macht einfach mal einen Tag lang gar nichts physikumbezogenes, wirkt Wunder! Kann's nur empfehlen, auch wenn es schwierig ist, falls das schlechte Gewissen dazwischenfunkt^^

Edit: Blutkreislauf? Was denn nun ;P Blut finde ich zB entspannter als den ganzen Kreislaufkram, zumindest im Bezug auf die IMPP-Fragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja die nchsten 3 Tage werd ich nochmal richtig ranklotzen und am Dienstag ist das schlimmst ja schon geschafft. : )

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich red von Kreislauf. Hab jetzt die Hlfte der Fragen und steig langsam durch das Schema, auf dem die rumreiten, aber insgesamt find ich das ne Katastrophe...Druck steigt hier, Druck fllt da, was macht was...  :kotzen:

----------


## Overshoot

ist auch viel palaba um nichts und ein eigentlich einfaches schlssiges thema, nur jedes lehrbuch und das impp zaubern daraus irgendwie die kompliziertesten sachverhalte, fragen usw

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Agro ja genau die. Danke!!!

Ich hau am WE noch voll rein. Kreuzen tu ich nur examen und ich schaffe es noch nich mal die falschen zu wieder holen,. Da ich quasi BC und physio noch komplett wiederholen muss, da ist nich wirklich was hngen geblieben....

Mein Plan is eigentlich Montag (fast) nix zu tun um mein Hirn auf zuladen...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Da hast du dir was vorgenommen, aber bei mir siehts nicht anders aus. Und nach einem Examen, 1 Skript Bio und eins Anatomie is mein Hirn auch schon Matsche heut.

----------


## answerai

Bei mir ist das auch Wie bei chorda dorsalis...die letzten probeexamen zwischen 75 und 80%,aber von Sicherheit kann da nicht die Rede sein. Habe auch das Gefhl total Viel mit Glck und bauchgefhl richtig zu beantworten. Meine sorge ist dass ich am Tag x die Aufgaben quasi zerdenke und dadurch total verkacken werde. Habe mir heute auch mal nen halben Tag Pause gegnnt und das hilft wirklich! Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das reine Bestehen schon ne gute Leistung, nach der physikumsnote krht kein Hahn

----------


## auroraborealis

Mit jedem Examen, das ich kreuze, werde ich in Psycho 7% schlechter. Vielleicht sollte ich aufhren, zu kreuzen.
Dafr lufts in Physik mittlerweile erstaunlich gut. Ich hab das Gefhl, die letzten Zwei Jahre waren leichter als davor. Und dass die Biologen endlich mal auf Hardy-Weinberg verzichten, kommt mir auch zu gute.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Es ist ja Schwachsinn, aber jedes Mal wenn ich diesen Ticker seh krieg ich nen Schock...

----------


## auroraborealis

Sorry. Soll ich ihn rausmachen?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ach Quatsch, das ndert ja leider/zum Glck nix.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

So heute gemtlich H13 und morgen gemtlich F12 und dann hab ich keine Lust mehr !

Auf auf, Endspurt, viel gutes Gelingen und so..  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Scheie Leute wie geil, erstes Erfolgserlebnis !

Gerade Tag 1 von H13 in 1,5 Stunden gekreuzt, bin noch total mde, hab 4h geschlafen und jetzt kommt es:

Biochemie: 69%
Chemie: 86%
Physik: 80%
Physiologie 78%

Macht 75 :OOOO

Danke Jesus, Danke Mama, danke Hirn <3 <3 liebe euch alle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Scheie Leute wie geil, erstes Erfolgserlebnis !
> 
> Gerade Tag 1 von H13 in 1,5 Stunden gekreuzt, bin noch total mde, hab 4h geschlafen und jetzt kommt es:
> 
> Biochemie: 69%
> Chemie: 86%
> Physik: 80%
> Physiologie 78%
> 
> ...


Gratuliere herzlich.

Examen online erzhlt mir permanent ich wr schon angemeldet und fordert mich permanent auf die Seite wegen eines Fehlers neu zu laden.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Gratuliere herzlich.
> 
> Examen online erzhlt mir permanent ich wr schon angemeldet und fordert mich permanent auf die Seite wegen eines Fehlers neu zu laden.


Danke.

& Des ist bei mir auch dauernd so. Und dann muss man 5 Minuten warten weil man schon angemeldet ist.

----------


## auroraborealis

Glckwunsch, Instinct!

----------


## Matzexc1

Bin ich froh wenn Mittwoch vorbei ist.Ich glaube genug zu wissen um zu bestehen,aber der ganze Stress geht jetzt auf meine Nerven

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Bin ich froh wenn Mittwoch vorbei ist.Ich glaube genug zu wissen um zu bestehen,aber der ganze Stress geht jetzt auf meine Nerven


So wie ich des die letzten Wochen hier mitbekommen habe, weit du genug zu bestehen  :Smilie:   :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

Danke.Ich halte uns allen die Daumen. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Kann mir mal jemand des mit der Trennschrfe erklren  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Kann mir auch jemand was erklren? In F13 kommt doch die eine Frage zu den Barr-Krperchen (wie viele maximal darstellbar sind) und die richtige Antwort soll sein "Anzahl der X-Chromosomen-1". Wenn ich aber ein Triple-X hab, hab ich doch auch 2 Barr-Krperchen (steht sogar in der Tabelle untendrunter), sind bei mir Anzahl der X-Chromosomen (=3) - Anzahl Barrkrperchen (2) bleibt 1 aktives X. Ansonsten htte ich ja zwei aktive X, aber es werden doch alle bis auf eins inaktiviert!?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Kann mir mal jemand des mit der Trennschrfe erklren  ?


Nicht ganz genau, aber es hat was damit zu tun, dass schwere Fragen nur von denen beantwortet werden knnen sollen, die auch "richtig" gelernt haben, sprich dass bei hoher Trennschrfe nur die Leute eine Frage richtig haben, die auch ansonsten viele Punkte haben. Etwas schwammig, aber wurde uns mal so erklrt.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Kann mir auch jemand was erklren? In F13 kommt doch die eine Frage zu den Barr-Krperchen (wie viele maximal darstellbar sind) und die richtige Antwort soll sein "Anzahl der X-Chromosomen-1". Wenn ich aber ein Triple-X hab, hab ich doch auch 2 Barr-Krperchen (steht sogar in der Tabelle untendrunter), sind bei mir Anzahl der X-Chromosomen (=3) - Anzahl Barrkrperchen (2) bleibt 1 aktives X. Ansonsten htte ich ja zwei aktive X, aber es werden doch alle bis auf eins inaktiviert!?


Die fragen den Normalzustand ab.Ansonsten wrde das in der Fragestellung explizit erwhnt.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dachte ich mir auch, aber dann sollte da nicht stehen "maximal", sondern "im Normalzustand".

----------


## cxv85

@ Agrobacterium 
Hey, also die maximale Anzahl der Barr-Krperchen ist "Anzahl der X-Chromosomen des Individuums – 1". Bei Triple X bedeutet das Also 3 Chromosomen - 1 (nmlich das aktive X) = 2 Barr-Krperchen, also stimmt das schon, oder? Im Normalfall (Frau) ist es ja 2 Chromosomen - 1 = 1 Barr-Krperchen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Stimmt. Dann wre die Frage vielleicht anfechtbar.

----------


## answerai

> Kann mir auch jemand was erklren? In F13 kommt doch die eine Frage zu den Barr-Krperchen (wie viele maximal darstellbar sind) und die richtige Antwort soll sein "Anzahl der X-Chromosomen-1". Wenn ich aber ein Triple-X hab, hab ich doch auch 2 Barr-Krperchen (steht sogar in der Tabelle untendrunter), sind bei mir Anzahl der X-Chromosomen (=3) - Anzahl Barrkrperchen (2) bleibt 1 aktives X. Ansonsten htte ich ja zwei aktive X, aber es werden doch alle bis auf eins inaktiviert!?


Beim XX der Frau wird eins inaktiviert, daher 2X-1=1X, beim XXX kommen 2 X von der Mutter 1 vom Vater, daher hat die Mutter 1 Barr Krperchen, und der Vater natrlich keins...

Trennschrfe meint, dass die Fragen so ausgelegt sind, dass (wie agrobacterium bereits gesagt hat) gute von weniger guten Prflingen getrennt werden. z.B. sind viele Fragen so ausgerichtet, dass der gute Prfling zwischen 2 Antworten schwankt, der sehr gute Prfling aber auf jeden Fall die richtige Antwort indentifizieren kann

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Instinct. Krass, dan machst du bestimmt ne 1 du streber  :hmmm...: 

Ich muss noch mega in BC und Physio rein hauen. BC ist irgendwie total weg und Physio war irgendwie noch nie da... Tag 2 passt bis auf die Statistik Kacke in Psycho und die blden flchtigkeitsfehler

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Beim XX der Frau wird eins inaktiviert, daher 2X-1=1X, beim XXX kommen 2 X von der Mutter 1 vom Vater, daher hat die Mutter 1 Barr Krperchen, und der Vater natrlich keins...
> 
> Trennschrfe meint, dass die Fragen so ausgelegt sind, dass (wie agrobacterium bereits gesagt hat) gute von weniger guten Prflingen getrennt werden. z.B. sind viele Fragen so ausgerichtet, dass der gute Prfling zwischen 2 Antworten schwankt, der sehr gute Prfling aber auf jeden Fall die richtige Antwort indentifizieren kann


Dann fand ich das (fr mich) missverstndlich formuliert, ich war der Auffassung, dass das, was ich abziehe, die Barr-Krperchen sein sollen...is aber ja egal, da wir alle einer Meinung sind, dass alle bis auf eins inaktiviert werden, hab ich ja immerhin inhaltlich alles richtig verstanden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Da isser wieder, der rechte Vorhof als Begrenzung des Herzschattens!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

Sowas bekommt man nicht angefechtet...man muss laut impp auch mit der logik des funktionszustandes rechnen...

Auch ein klassiker: a pulmonalis dextra liegt dorsal der aorta ascendens


Haha da fllt mir ein...dann knnte man vieles mit situs inversus anzweifeln!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich glaube man kann alles widerlegen...man muss nur jemanden mit ner Anomalie anschleppen, um es zu beweisen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

"Eine kontingente negative Variation"...irgendwie muss man ja einen Weg finden, "Bereitschaftspotenzial" kompliziert auszudrcken...  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ne neue Embyro frage ist denen in H13 ja auch eingefallen

----------


## flopun

H13 mit 77.....es muss dieses mal einfach......

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich kann den schei nicht mehr sehen  :Traurig:  Ich kreuz mich gerade um Kopf und Kragen einfach weil ich nich mehr kann, was soll das denn am Dienstag werden  :Traurig:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ruhig Brauner, ganz entspannt etwas kreuzeln und sonst Kraft tanken!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich kann den schei nicht mehr sehen  Ich kreuz mich gerade um Kopf und Kragen einfach weil ich nich mehr kann, was soll das denn am Dienstag werden


Hei _Sanguis_.

Alles sofort ausmachen, Pc, Handy, Tablet, Tv und raus an die Luft, frischen O2 Tanken  :Smilie: 

Auch du wirst es schaffen, bin mir sicher, nachdem was du hier alles gepostet hast wie und was du lernst  :Smilie: 

Also raus mit dir und Kopf frei bekommen ! :Meine Meinung:  :Jump:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Werd ich wohl mal machen:-/ Irgendwie erscheint es mir am Vernnftigsten wenn ich jetzt bis Dienstag nichts mehr mache..andererseits trau ich mich das gar nicht..

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Werd ich wohl mal machen:-/ Irgendwie erscheint es mir am Vernnftigsten wenn ich jetzt bis Dienstag nichts mehr mache..andererseits trau ich mich das gar nicht..


Ich mach auch nur noch F14 morgen sonst NIX mehr. Geh jetzt gleich Mountainbiken :Smilie:  !

Also los hopp hopp !

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich mach noch ein bisschen mehr,aber bertrieben wird heute nichts mehr.

Wir schaffen das!!!!!

----------


## flopun

Va dann montag einen ruhigen schieben....di/mi wird anstrengend genug!

----------


## Matzexc1

In knapp 94 Stunden sind wir erstmal vom IMPP befreit

----------


## wandschrank2

verflucht seist du, examen online

----------


## Matzexc1

> verflucht seist du, examen online


 :Meine Meinung: 

Ich wei nicht mehr wie oft ich das heute und gestern schon getan habe

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich finde den stoff nur noch langweilig. entweder les ich dinge, da knnte ich schwren, die hab ich noch nie gehrt oder der kram hngt mit zum Hals raus

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ich wei nicht mehr wie oft ich das heute und gestern schon getan habe



das kann doch nicht sein, dass das kurz vor dem examen seit jahren schon massiv probleme macht. gestern wurd ich alle 5 minuten rausgeworfen. youtube bricht auch nie zusammen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich les stndig Sachen, die da gar nicht stehen  :Big Grin: 
'Ein untrainierter 29 jhriger...' Und was les ich? 'Ein urinierender 29 jhriger...' 
Ich mach jetzt auch erst mal Pause  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich auch
Ich dachte schon meine Sehrinde spinnt,beweglicher schnell verschwindender schwarzer Fleck.

Ergebnis:Stubenfliege :bhh:

----------


## Joolz

Ich hab grade mal F14 gekreuzt.. irgendwie fans ichs jetzt weder schwerer noch einfacher als F12 und H12.. und vom Ergebnis her waren auch alle 3 relativ hnlich..

----------


## wandschrank2

ich htte mal ne etwas andere frage: was nehmt ihr zu essen / trinken mit?

----------


## mathematicus

Eine Flasche Wasser, eine Dose Red Bull (9 Uhr ist einfach nicht meine Zeit  :Big Grin: ), kalte Pizza und vielleicht noch nen Apfel oder so.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

wasser und ne banane

----------


## wandschrank2

> Eine Flasche Wasser, eine Dose Red Bull (9 Uhr ist einfach nicht meine Zeit ), kalte Pizza und vielleicht noch nen Apfel oder so.


kalte Pizza?  ::-oopss:  extrem sympathisch, sowas gibts bei mir zum frhstck  :Big Grin:  ja ich auch. wasser, red bull  + traubenzucker glaub ich.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Gummibrchen und Kinderschokolade  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

kaffee, cola light, snikers und evtl so nen milchreis to go.

Fr den zweiten tag auf jedenfall etwas mehr

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Dner mit Pommes, dazu Bier und Wodka-Bull (Muss ja auf die Beine kommen!).

 :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

vielleicht machen die ja offenes bffet und wir haben keine ahnung. son halben spanferkel inklusive.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> vielleicht machen die ja offenes bffet und wir haben keine ahnung. son halben spanferkel inklusive.


Das wre schlecht, dann wrde ich nicht mehr kreuzen sondern essen :Big Grin:  hab des die letzten wochen eh oft vergessen xD

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dner gibts erst zur Mndlichen und ein Mettbrtchen mit viel Zwiebel - damit die Prfer auch was davon haben.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Dner gibts erst zur Mndlichen und ein Mettbrtchen mit viel Zwiebel - damit die Prfer auch was davon haben.


Einmal Gyrus cinguli bitte.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

aber hau was von der scharfen tabatiere-soe drauf!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Zwiebeln :O ?

Knoblauch ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich trume davon eines Tages einen Ochsen am Spie zuzubereiten  :hmmm...: 

Was ich mitschleppe:
Belegtes Brtchen,Schokolade, Cola zero. Und zur mndlichen Gummibrchen und Cola Zero

----------


## wandschrank2

ich stell mir grad vor wie man in der mndlichen ist, die anderen geprft werden und man in der zeit n grill anschmeit und in der zwischenzeit grillt  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
''ey wenn physio vorbei ist kriegste deine bratwurst''  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sacht ma...wie weit sollte man Anatomie zurckkreuzen? o.O Bin gerade bei Frhjahr 06 und da sind ein paar sehr crazy Fragen dabei..v.a. in Histo o.O

----------


## EVT

> ich stell mir grad vor wie man in der mndlichen ist, die anderen geprft werden und man in der zeit n grill anschmeit und in der zwischenzeit grillt    
> ''ey wenn physio vorbei ist kriegste deine bratwurst''


Haha, wie geil! Aber auch genug fr die Prfer dabei haben, sonst werden die sauer.  :hmmm...:  Vielleicht kann man mit einem guten Steak die Leistungen ausgleichen.

----------


## ][truba][

> Sacht ma...wie weit sollte man Anatomie zurckkreuzen? o.O Bin gerade bei Frhjahr 06 und da sind ein paar sehr crazy Fragen dabei..v.a. in Histo o.O


Ich glaube ML empfiehlt nicht mehr als die letzten 10 Examen zu kreuzen (oder waren es 12?).
Bis 06 finde ich zu heftig. Ich habe glaube ich "damals" (Physikum '12) bis 07 oder 08 zurck gekreuzt.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ein neuer Tag. Kotz.

----------


## flopun

Immer dieses bild auf thieme "die tage bis zum physikum sind gezhlt"....

----------


## Matzexc1

Schnen Guten Morgen.(Ja,ich wei)

Immer dran denken:Bald ist es geschafft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Des ist wie ein Fluch, immer zur aller hsslichsten Prfungszeit noch private Problem zu habe.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## mathematicus

Oh nein, was ist denn los?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Freundin ... :Nixweiss: 

enough said ?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Also muss schon sagen, finde F14 Tag 1 auch nicht gerade ohne  :Embarrassment: 
Tag 2 ist dann wieder in Ordnung  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Wobei ich Tag 2 F14 gerade in Anatomie auch nicht ohne finde.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Falls noch jemand den ein oder anderen ultimativen Tipp, Merkspruch o.. hat, dann wre jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt ihn mit uns zu teilen.^^ Besonders fr Psycho htte ich gerne nen Tipp wie ich da auf 80% komme..  :Keks:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Geht's euch auch heut so bescheiden wie mir? Ich werd grad tierisch nervs...nervt echt, aber ich kanns nicht ablegen.  :Traurig:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Geht's euch auch heut so bescheiden wie mir? Ich werd grad tierisch nervs...nervt echt, aber ich kanns nicht ablegen.


Geht mir schon seit gestern so.Trotz Lavendellkapseln und abendlichem Gemisch aus Hopfen und Malz.

----------


## Matzexc1

Aber wir schaffen das.Mach am besten einen Spaziergang und lern dann weiter.

----------


## ][truba][

Wann muss man hier als Kliniker die Daumen drcken? Dienstag und Mittwoch?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die Daumen, die groen Zehen, einfach alles!!!! Ja Dienstag, Mittwoch..

----------


## ][truba][

Ich hab ehh nur Gyn Blockpraktikum. Da hab ich als Mann genug Zeit vor geschlossenen Tren alles zu drcken was ich habe. Wird jemacht  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

That's what she said..  :Grinnnss!:  Ok sorry, nehmt mich nicht ernst..

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Aber wir schaffen das.Mach am besten einen Spaziergang und lern dann weiter.


Hab ja noch nicht mal angefangen heute. Bin schon mit doppelter Herzfrequenz aufgewacht, hab zur Beruhigung beim Frhstck bisschen Fernseh geschaut, was ich sonst eigentlich nie mache und wollte mich jetzt ransetzen und die Generalprobe machen um festzustellen, dass da die Hlfte aus Uraltfragen von 1998-2003 besteht. Und als ich mir ne andere Sitzung zusammengestellt hab, ist Thieme abgeschmiert  :grrrr....:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ist mir heute auch schon mehrfach passiert.Sind sie nicht toll?Wollen wir ihnen was schenken?

Die Generalprobe ist auch etwas schlecht konzipiert.Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal die letzten 3 Examina BC vorgeknpft und mache jetzt die falschen in Anatomie durch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@Agrobacterium Mach dir nicht so viele Sorgen, nachdem was man hier von dir gelesen hat warst du mehr als fleiig und hast einiges drauf. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass du bestehen wirst. Also auf, dreh vielleicht ne Runde um den Block und kreuz nochmal entspannt was oder les dir was durch.

----------


## mathematicus

> Falls noch jemand den ein oder anderen ultimativen Tipp, Merkspruch o.. hat, dann wre jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt ihn mit uns zu teilen.^^ Besonders fr Psycho htte ich gerne nen Tipp wie ich da auf 80% komme..


Sitzung mit Psychofragen anlegen (einfach die letzten 2-3 Examen, dann bei der nchsten Sitzung wieder 2-3 zurck usw.), im Prfungsmodus (!) kreuzen und dann eine bungssitzung mit allen falsch beantworteten Fragen machen und die nochmal kreuzen und dabei immer Lsung anzeigen + Kommentar durchlesen, wenn falsch gekreuzt, wenn richtig gekreuzt, Antwort merken und weitermachen. Hat sich bei mir bewhrt, habe jetzt zwar auch nicht immer >80% in Psycho, aber 75 waren danach immer drin (wie viele Examen du dann in Psycho zurckkreuzt, musst du selbst entscheiden^^)

----------


## Agrobacterium

Danke. Ich bin eigentlich gar kein Prfungsschisser, aber im Moment nerv ich mich sogar selber. 

Jetzt geht Thieme wieder. Ich kreuze einfach mal Tag 1 zusammengestellt aus veschiedenen Jahren.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wow das klingt sehr zeitaufwndig o.O Wollte noch ein bisschen was in Physio und Biochemie wiederholen..

----------


## ][truba][

Bleibt locker. Ich sage das, was keiner vor seinem schriftlichen Physikum hren will, aber jetzt ist der Drops gelutscht. Die 48h bringen jetzt keinen so groen Sprung mehr. Macht euch nicht fertig, vor allem nicht nervlich (ich wei, ist leicht gesagt). Schlaft viel, wiederholt noch ein paar Dinge und dann ran an den Dreck ... hh Speck  :hmmm...: 

Ihr kriegt das alle hin!

LG Thomas

----------


## Agrobacterium

_(Die bevorzugte Markierung von (A) (ber 50 %!) zeigt an, dass in Anbetracht der blichen Lehrbuchdarstellungen die Aufgabe wohl nicht angemessen ist.)_

Ach ja...wusstet ihr, dass es ein Transportsystem fr IgG durch die Plazentaschranke gibt?  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja.Nachdem ich diese Frage 2xfalsch hatte.

----------


## flopun

Das wurde doch schon oft gefragt?

----------


## mathematicus

Das geht doch per Transzytose durch, oder? Mehr wei ich dazu aber auch nicht. 
@Sanguis: geht schneller als man denkt, weil du im Prfungsmodus keine Kommentare lesen kannst, war selbst berrascht ;) man kann auch die Sitzung mit den falschen Fragen nochmal als Prfungssitzung machen, spart dann auch Zeit.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Echt? Ich hab die grad zum 1.Mal gefunden...

----------


## flopun

Ja denke schon dass es 3-4mal gefragt wurde unter "plazentagngig"

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

G wie gngig...so merk ich mir das  :bhh:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Dass es plazentagngig ist, ist klar, aber ich dachte, es diffundiert durch, es gibt aber anscheinend extra Transporter dafr. Darauf bezog sich ja auch der Kommentar, weil es in den meisten Lehrbchern nur als "plazentagngig" drinsteht, aber nicht, dass es aktiv transportiert wird.

----------


## answerai

Psycho ist wohl das einzige Fach wo es was bringt, schon bekannte Fragen wieder und wieder zu kreuzen, dazu kommt die grandiose Medi-learn Vokabelliste und last but not least der gesunde Menschenverstand! Das hat mich bei allen 3 Generalproben auf 80-90% gebracht...kann auch empfehlen die Methodik Sachen isoliert zu kreuzen weil es da eher ums Verstndnis geht

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Boa krass ich merk gerade wie mde ich eigentlich noch bin..glaub ich les lieber was anstatt zu kreuzen..

----------


## flopun

Was gabs denn noch fr antworten?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Zu den IgG?

----------


## flopun

Jap, nur aus interesse!

----------


## Agrobacterium

1.32  Zum Zeitpunkt der Geburt ist im Blut des Kindes (normalerweise) die Konzentration an IgG (Immunglobulinen der Klasse G) viel hher als die der anderen Immunglobuline.

Dies ist am meisten darauf zurckzufhren, dass IgG

(A) wegen ihrer Kleinheit frei durch die Membranen der Plazentarschranke diffundierten
(B) ber einen Transportmechanismus durch die Plazentarschranke gelangten
(C) in groer Menge von der Plazenta synthetisiert wurden
(D) im fetalen Blut durch Spaltung aus IgM-Pantameren entstanden
(E) in groer Menge vom fetalen Immunsystem synthetisiert wurden

----------


## flopun

Merci!

----------


## Overshoot

igG wiegt glaub ich so um die 1000 kilo dalton, und frei membrangngig sind nur gase und kleine stoffe bis 10 dalton oder so, also 1/100000 oder so^^ ich wsste auch nicht dass es fr igG eigenes transportsystem gibt (steht wircklich berall plazentagngig), aber einige fragen kann man zum glck beantworten indem man andere sachen wei die eigentlich grad nicht gefragt sind^^ hab ich glaub ich shconmal gesagt als tipp, fragen die total krank aussehen und unbeantwortbar wegen 3 stoffen und proteinen die man noch nie eghrt hat nicht erstmal panik kriegen und zur nchsten frage- durch systematischen ausschluss ist echt viel zu beantworten ohne dass man zur frage was wissen muss (und deshalb sagt die pyhsikumsnote echt nichts aus irgendwie^^)

----------


## mathematicus

Also im Lllmann-Rauch (hatte ja das Vergngen, dieses Buch fr's Mndliche nochmal zu lesen -.-") steht, dass IgG per Transzytose durch die Plazentaschranke kommt, und das ist ja schon per Definition keine Diffusion. Mit diesem Wissen kann man ja per Ausschlussverfahren auf die richtige Lsung kommen. Das Buch ist fr's Physikum echt nicht schlecht, aber damals in Histo mochte ich es auch nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> igG wiegt glaub ich so um die 1000 kilo dalton, und frei membrangngig sind nur gase und kleine stoffe bis 10 dalton oder so, also 1/100000 oder so^^ ich wsste auch nicht dass es fr igG eigenes transportsystem gibt (steht wircklich berall plazentagngig), aber einige fragen kann man zum glck beantworten indem man andere sachen wei die eigentlich grad nicht gefragt sind^^ hab ich glaub ich shconmal gesagt als tipp, fragen die total krank aussehen und unbeantwortbar wegen 3 stoffen und proteinen die man noch nie eghrt hat nicht erstmal panik kriegen und zur nchsten frage- durch systematischen ausschluss ist echt viel zu beantworten ohne dass man zur frage was wissen muss (und deshalb sagt die pyhsikumsnote echt nichts aus irgendwie^^)


Ich wei, merke ich immer wieder. Hatte auch eben so eine Frage zu Herz - 4 Antworten, die total irre und alle 3 Zeilen lang waren und ich nur dachte wtf und e) war dann "hat gap junctions"  :Big Grin:  Manchmal hilft es ungemein, einfach mal alle Antworten zu lesen und ganz oft sind einfach Sachverhalte nur kompliziert dargestellt, dass sie mglichst verwirrend klingen. Naja...Kreuzen war ok soweit, ich begeb mich jetzt ans Lesen. Hab noch viiiiiiel vor  :kotzen:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Oh Mann, jetzt geht das bei mir auch schon los, dass ich Sachen les, die nicht da stehen! "Binde - und Sttzgewebe ist das zweite kranke Thema dieses Skripts...." Wenn das mal kein Freudscher Verleser war!

----------


## nevermind923

Alles fhlt sich nur noch an wie Beschftigungstherapie hier  :Big Grin:  Bewegunsapparat seit 2006 gekreuzt grad, ich les die Fragen nicht mal mehr, weil ich sie alle auswendig kann  :kotzen:  Ich will jetzt sofort mein Bulimielernen seinem Abschluss zufhren und alles auf den IMPP Bogen kotzen.

----------


## Natik92

Ich habe auch das Gefhl, dass ich mich nur noch beschftige um die Zeit bis Tag X rum zu bekommen...ich kreuze, wiederhole und kreuze noch mehr, aber es bleibt sowieso nicht mehr viel hngen  :Big Grin: 
Die letzten Tage sind definitiv Folter! :P

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

examen online veerarscht mich gerade mal wieder...
will ich mich anmelden steht der benutzer wre schon angemeldet, will ich kreuzen kommt, ich soll mich anmelden... Ich zerschlag gleich was!!!

----------


## Matzexc1

> examen online veerarscht mich gerade mal wieder...
> will ich mich anmelden steht der benutzer wre schon angemeldet, will ich kreuzen kommt, ich soll mich anmelden... Ich zerschlag gleich was!!!


Durchatmen.Den Mist macht es seit Tagen.Warte 5min und versuch es dann nochmal

----------


## answerai

Komisch, mit mediscript gibt's keine probleme

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bisher nur 1,2 mal..hat mich auch gewundert..

----------


## flopun

Bei mir luft examen bis auf einmal auch immer gut! Vielleicht liegts an den unterschiedlichen proxys...
So f14 auch rum und 20%besser als im winter und konnte mich an keine frage mehr erinnern(ausser die eingeschickten..)

Wir schaffen das alle am di&mi!!!!

----------


## Matzexc1

Hatte noch ein paar Fehler als ich BC der letzten 3 Examina durchgekreuzt habe,aber es luft momentan ganz gut.

Wir werden ab Mittwoch nachmittag nie wieder an Physik,Chemie und Bio denken mssen und nach dem Mndlichen kommt dann das richtige Medizinstudium

----------


## mathematicus

In der mndlichen Prfung hatte ich aber noch eher den Eindruck, Medizin zu studieren als beim Kreuzen der IMPP-Fragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich sag dann nach dem 8.9 wie ich es empfand  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

Diese Erluterung aus Psych Soz muss man gesehen haben:
 Die Orientierungsreaktion ist nicht das Verhalten, das StudentInnen beim Betreten einer Diskothek zeigen, um ihr Jagdrevier abzustecken, sondern eine Schreckreaktion nach einem Alarmreiz, die darauf vorbereiten soll, notfalls zu fliehen oder zu kmpfen. Es kommt dabei zur allgemeinen Aktivation.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

naja aber jenachdem was man beim Betreten der Disko so alles sieht, knnte es durch aus eine Orientierungsreaktions aka Schrecksituation aus lse  :peng: 
in 72h bin ich aufjedenfall hacke dicht...

----------


## nevermind923

> naja aber jenachdem was man beim Betreten der Disko so alles sieht, knnte es durch aus eine Orientierungsreaktions aka Schrecksituation aus lse 
> in 72h bin ich aufjedenfall hacke dicht...


da zeige ich nur noch ataxie. oh btw, ich wei jetzt an was ich mich die ganze zeit erinnert fhle. ich habe das gefhl, wieder fr die theoretische fhrerscheinprfung zu lernen. kreuzen, kreuzen und jede menge sinnlosigkeit.

----------


## Overshoot

das physikum hat dann wohl keine augenscheinvaliditt :Big Grin:  (du erinnerst mich an das medilearn beispiel mit dem fhrerschein^^) oh man und man fngt auchan  alles und jeden nur noch auf "schlau" zu bennenn-

seit gestern kann ich mich gar nicht auf die schriftliche mehr konzentrieren weil mein anatomieprfer ne harte nuss ist- der fragt ursprung und ansatz von der autochthonen ganz genau und so agbdrehte sachen wie die entwicklung des omentum majus (wie viele schichte/bltter besitzt es?wtf) und die entwicklung der keimstrnge aufzeichnen-_- wr froh wenn ich chemie oder sogar physik lernen msste dafr :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Komme gerade von ner Radtour, muss sagen liebe Leute, sowas tut gut, raus mit euch an die Luft !  :Big Grin: 

Man braucht genau 60,00000001 und ist durch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Aber auch die kriegt man nicht geschenkt, leider...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Aber auch die kriegt man nicht geschenkt, leider...


Ich wei. Aber das Risiko gehe ich jetzt ein. Mein Semester war hart genug ich kann nicht mehr. ;)

----------


## denise1992

Wei jemand von euch zufllig, wie genau man das Ergebnis erwarten kann, wenn man z.B im F14 75% gekreuzt hat oder im H13 80%?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Warte ich guck in meine Glaskugel.....wie genau? Naja woher sollen wir das wissen.  :Nixweiss:  Aber auf 40% wirst du jetzt nicht pltzlich abstrzen.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hab jetzt 70 im Schnitt und 10% Kulanz is ok  :Smilie:  !

----------


## mathematicus

> seit gestern kann ich mich gar nicht auf die schriftliche mehr konzentrieren weil mein anatomieprfer ne harte nuss ist- der fragt ursprung und ansatz von der autochthonen ganz genau und so agbdrehte sachen wie die entwicklung des omentum majus (wie viele schichte/bltter besitzt es?wtf) und die entwicklung der keimstrnge aufzeichnen-_- wr froh wenn ich chemie oder sogar physik lernen msste dafr


Wenn man wei, dass der Prfer das fragt, muss man es halt lernen - fand ich in Anatomie jetzt auch nicht toll, aber du glaubst gar nicht, was man alles lernen kann, wenn man muss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich glaub das haben wir alle lngst unter Beweis gestellt...  :Big Grin:

----------


## denise1992

Naja hab mal gehrt, dass die Kreuzergebnisse unter Prfungsbedingungen ziemlich zutreffend sind und nur um wenige Punkte schwanken. Ich dachte, dass knnte eventuell jemand besttigen oder hnliches.

----------


## mathematicus

> Naja hab mal gehrt, dass die Kreuzergebnisse unter Prfungsbedingungen ziemlich zutreffend sind und nur um wenige Punkte schwanken. Ich dachte, dass knnte eventuell jemand besttigen oder hnliches.


Also die Leute aus dem Semester ber mir (bzw. die, mit denen ich zu tun hab) haben fast alle entweder genauso gut wie beim ben oder sogar besser gekreuzt, knnte also was dran sein ;)

----------


## Agrobacterium

Also bei mir schwankts von Prfung zu Prfung...und ganz am Ende schwank ich mit  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hab noch mal ne fragen  :Woow:  warum wird bei nem ventrikelseptumdefekt vorallem die linke herzhlte belastet??
 Das Blut fliet doch genau wie bei nem Vorhofseptumdefekt von link nach rechts und somit msste rechts die Belastung sein??

----------


## denise1992

Bei mir schwankt es auch extrem. Ich habe alle Prfungen unter den gleichen Bedingungen gemacht. Insgesamt waren es vier komplette Prfungen und meine Ergebnisse zwischen 74 und 87%. Wre zwar bestanden, aber es verunsichert doch extrem.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> ich hab noch mal ne fragen  warum wird bei nem ventrikelseptumdefekt vorallem die linke herzhlte belastet??
>  Das Blut fliet doch genau wie bei nem Vorhofseptumdefekt von link nach rechts und somit msste rechts die Belastung sein??


Weil weniger Blut aus dem linken Ventrikel gepumpt wird (geht ja alles nach rechts), somit muss sich quasi das Herz (der linke Ventrikel) mehr anstrengen um die ursprngliche Mengen an Blut in den Krper zu pumpen.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Bei nem Vorhofseptumdefekt fliets doch von rechts nach links durchs Foramen ovale und daher wird der linke Vorhof zustzlich belastet, oder steht ich grad auf dem Schlauch? Weil links ist doch rechts und umgekehrt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Bei nem Vorhofseptumdefekt fliets doch von rechts nach links durchs Foramen ovale und daher wird der linke Vorhof zustzlich belastet, oder steht ich grad auf dem Schlauch? Weil links ist doch rechts und umgekehrt.


Das Blut fliet vom linken in den rechten Vorhof bei offenem Foramen ovale. Der Druck ist im linken Herzen ja grer als im rechten, daher diese Flurichtung und weil eben mehr Blut in den rechten Vorhof gelangt, hast du hier auch ne Rechtsherz-Belastung.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Solange es soweit im positiven Bereich schwankt und nicht zwischen 40 und 65 wrd ich mir keinen Kopf machen.

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Das Blut fliet vom linken in den rechten Vorhof bei offenem Foramen ovale.


Alles klar, ich war noch prnatal unterwegs  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> Bei mir schwankt es auch extrem. Ich habe alle Prfungen unter den gleichen Bedingungen gemacht. Insgesamt waren es vier komplette Prfungen und meine Ergebnisse zwischen 74 und 87%. Wre zwar bestanden, aber es verunsichert doch extrem.


Ob 74 oder 87 Prozent ist doch egal, solange du jetzt keine 2 haben "musst"  :Smilie:  Da hast du ja selbst mit 74% noch gut ausgesorgt, ich wrde mir keine Sorgen machen.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ist das schn, wenn man beim Citratzyklus liest, dass Succinyl-CoA auch fr den Ketonkrperabbau wichtig ist und man erinnert sich tatschlich dran, dass das so ist!!  :Jump: 

Sorry, musste ich grad mal loswerden...freue mich, dass scheinbar doch was hngen bleibt manchmal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

jedenfalls einer der sich mal freuen kann kurz^^

was sollte man morgen machen ? ich kann mir vorstellen wenn man zu viel wiederholen will oder noch kreuzt dass das zu viel kraft kostet und motivation bisschen flten geht- hab eig. shcon ab jetzt keine ust mehr irgendwas zu lesen oder zu kreuzen, angst ist natrlich da paar sachen zu vergessen:/ aber bis man die fragen vor sich liegen hat wei man nicht was man wiedehrolen soll aah das ist ein ewiger teufelskreis :Big Grin:  selbst wenn ich 5 jahre frs physikum lernen wrde wr da immer noch etwas zu lernen was gefragt wird

----------


## mathematicus

Ich habe morgen eh nen Termin beim Arzt, hab ich mir extra auf den Tag davor gelegt, damit ich da nicht mehr viel mache  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Nur heute wiederhole ich noch ganze MLs, ab morgen nur noch die restlichen lila Seiten von BC in den Heften, die ich heut nicht geschafft hab und ebenso die Essentials in Physio, sprich auch da nur die lila Seiten. Mehr nur dann, wenn ich beim Kreuzen merke, dass ich irgendwas Wichtiges wieder vergessen hab (Stichwort irgendwelche Drcke oder CO2-Konzentrationen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Monsunfisch

Leute, ich krieg die Krise. Habt ihr das auch, dass ihr jetzt da sitzt und nichts mehr knnt? Kann mir bitte nochmal jemand diese Agglutinationskacke bei den Blutgruppen erklren? Hatte das perfekt verstanden und jetzt peil ich garnix mehr.

Warum agglutiniert bei Blutgruppe 0 nix? Sollten die nicht eigentlich Antikrper gegen alle anderen haben?

----------


## flopun

Zeig mal die frage! Aber normal...0 vertrgt sich nur mit 0!

Sprich null ist die sozialste der blutgruppen...gibt allen was ab aber selber nimmt sie nicht gerne von anderen  :hmmm...: )

----------


## wandschrank2

> Leute, ich krieg die Krise. Habt ihr das auch, dass ihr jetzt da sitzt und nichts mehr knnt? Kann mir bitte nochmal jemand diese Agglutinationskacke bei den Blutgruppen erklren? Hatte das perfekt verstanden und jetzt peil ich garnix mehr.
> 
> Warum agglutiniert bei Blutgruppe 0 nix? Sollten die nicht eigentlich Antikrper gegen alle anderen haben?



Ganz ruhig bleiben.
Bau's dir ganz logisch auf:
Blutgruppe A bedeutet, dass Antigen A vorhanden ist. Das Antigen der Blutgruppe bildet immer Antikrper gegen das Antigen, das es nicht besitzt: Blutgruppe A bildet Antikrper gegen B
Blutgruppe 0 bedeutet: es hat weder Antigen A noch Antigen B. Das heit, es bildet Antikrper gegen A UND B. Das heit, du kannst die Blutgruppe nur mit 0 kombinieren, sonst wrde es zur Agglutination kommen.
Blutgruppe AB bedeutet: es hat Antigen A und Antigen B, es knnen folglich gar keine Antikrper gebildet werden. das geht ja nur, wenn etwas fehlt, und bei AB fehlt nichts und es kommt nicht zu agglutinationszwischenfllen  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Kenn ich nur zu gut. In der Prfung isses manchmal so, dass ein Sachverhalt kommt, den ich 100x richtig gekreuzt hab und in der Prfung sitz ich dann da und denk shit, war das jetzt der Supraspinatus oder der Subscapularis?

----------


## wandschrank2

> Kenn ich nur zu gut. In der Prfung isses manchmal so, dass ein Sachverhalt kommt, den ich 100x richtig gekreuzt hab und in der Prfung sitz ich dann da und denk shit, war das jetzt der Supraspinatus oder der Subscapularis?


ich kreuz zuhause auch deutlich besser als in der prfung  ::-oopss:  ich wrd physikum am liebsten in pennerklamotten zuhause am laptop schreiben

----------


## Monsunfisch

Puh, danke Leute. Glaube, fr den Moment hab ichs verstanden. Drehe hier langsam ziemlich am Rad und hab mal wieder das Gefhl, nix zu knnen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Weil weniger Blut aus dem linken Ventrikel gepumpt wird (geht ja alles nach rechts), somit muss sich quasi das Herz (der linke Ventrikel) mehr anstrengen um die ursprngliche Mengen an Blut in den Krper zu pumpen.


Danke, das macht Sinne  :Grinnnss!:  Aber dann msste die Belastung doch in beiden Kammern sein, da sich Link mehr anstrengen  muss um die gleiche Menge zufrdern und rechtes wegen den gren Volumen???

@Monsun:

Bei Blutgruppen fragen musst du immer darauf achten, was mit was gemischt wird!!!

Ery A: aggl bei  Serum mit Anti-A (von jemanden mit BG 0 oder B)
Ery B: aggl bei Serum mit Anit-B ( Spender mit BG 0 oder A)
Ery 0: aggl nie weil der ist ja nackt = Ist universal Spender, wenn es um Erys

Serum A: hat Anti-B -> aggl bei B Erys
Serum B: hat Anti-A -> aggl bei A Erys
Serum 0: hat Anti-A und Anti-B-> aggl bei Erys mit A und/oder B 
Serum AB: hat keine Anti-A oder Anti-B-> universal Spender wenn es um Serum geht 

zu deinem Beispiel: es ging bestimmt um einen Ery mit BG 0 und weil der nackig ist knnen da auch keine AK binden..
Bei 0 Seru aggl. es wie blde

----------


## Agrobacterium

> ich kreuz zuhause auch deutlich besser als in der prfung  ich wrd physikum am liebsten in pennerklamotten zuhause am laptop schreiben


Eigentlich bin ich sogar eher in der Prfung besser, weil ich mich da gezwungenermaen intensiver befasse mit den Fragen und nicht aus Bocklosigkeit irgendwas ankreuze, wenn ich nach ner halben Minute keiner Erleuchtung hab. Aber ich bin dann manchmal bei den einfachsten Sachen pltzlich verunsichert, weil ich wahrscheinlich beim Lernen zu schnelll drber weg bin, wenn ich der Meinung war, es zu knnen. Daher zwing ich mich mittlerweile, auch Sachen aufmerksam zu lesen, die ich eigentlich wei.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Eigentlich bin ich sogar eher in der Prfung besser, weil ich mich da gezwungenermaen intensiver befasse mit den Fragen und nicht aus Bocklosigkeit irgendwas ankreuze, wenn ich nach ner halben Minute keiner Erleuchtung hab. Aber ich bin dann manchmal bei den einfachsten Sachen pltzlich verunsichert, weil ich wahrscheinlich beim Lernen zu schnelll drber weg bin, wenn ich der Meinung war, es zu knnen. Daher zwing ich mich mittlerweile, auch Sachen aufmerksam zu lesen, die ich eigentlich wei.


Woa krass, das htten meine Worte sein knnen! Geht mir ganz genauso!

Also ganz ehrlich..nachdem hier einige (einschlielich mir) so dermaen um die Zulassung fr dieses Kack-Physikum gebangt und gezittert haben und wir uns hier wochenlang den Hintern aufgerissen und gegenseitig zugeheult haben..msste das doch echt nicht mit richtigen Dingen zugehen, wenn wir das nicht schaffen.....Also treten wir ihnen in den Hintern! Quallenfischerjagdruf *llllll*!!

@Schmuggel
Ja das ist ein bisschen komisch..hab da nochmal was im Internet zu gelesen...ne Rechtsherzbelastung erfolgt auch...aber vielleicht ist die Belastung fr das linke Herz hher, da dieses ja fr den Krperkreislauf pumpt...

----------


## Anoulie

> Betet mal alle 'ne Runde fr mich, danke schonmal!


Hab ich.

Mannn, meine Kreuzprozente haben sich gar nicht signifikant erhrt, seit ich mit dem Durcharbeiten der Skripte fertig war (vor einer Woche). Hab zwar immer so 70 %, aber ich wollte eigentlich eine 2... tja :/

----------


## wandschrank2

Quallenfischerjagdruf?! SIEGESGEHEUL! lllll!

----------


## ][truba][

Worum gehts hier beim Herz? Hab die Ausgangsfrage nicht gesehen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@truba Ventrikelseptumdefekt

----------


## Agrobacterium

Was ich auch krass finde, ist, was man alles im Unterbewusstsein rumschleppt. Ich sitz oft da, les ne Frage und denk puh, keine Ahnung, hab aber ne ganz starke Tendenz irgendwas Bestimmtes anzukreuzen. Wenn ich kein wissensbasiertes Gegenargument finde, kreuze ich dann oft diese Intuition an und so oft stimmt es pltzlich, weil man es doch irgendwo im Unterbewusstsein hatte. Geht euch das auch als so?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@Agro Jap^^ und manchmal zerrede ich mir das dann, weil ich wie das IMPP denken will und kreuze dann was anderes an und booobom- falsch.

----------


## ][truba][

Mir ging es auch so (und heute teilweise noch so). Fang dann bloss nicht an, solche Fragen noch mal zu berdenken. Man ndert es meist ins falsche (mir passierrt).

Ja, da gibt es dann die Volumenbelastung des rechten Herzen zustzlich. 

LG Thomas

----------


## Monsunfisch

@Schmuggel,
danke!! Habs jetzt hoffentlich begriffen, super lieb die lange Ausfhrung  :Smilie: 

Und ja, mir gehts auch so, ich kreuze intuitiv an wenn ich garnichts wei, in der Hoffnung, mein unterbewusstes Gedchtnis hat dazu eine Ahnung, die es nicht konkret in Worte fassen kann ;) War im letzten Semester fters bei der Uni-Psychologin wegen schwerer Prfungsangst, die hat mir auch gesagt, man vergisst nichts, man hat manchmal nur keinen Zugriff. Also verlasse ich mich mal drauf ;)

----------


## Agrobacterium

Werd ich auch nicht machen. Hab mir das abgewhnt, falls man sich nicht verlesen hat, ist die erste Intuition meist ganz gut, v.a. wenn sie schnell is  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Werdet ihr alle den Examens-Service von Medilearn nutzen, oder ist hier noch jemand, der bis zum offiziellen Ergebnis warten will?

----------


## Overshoot

wie zuverlssig ist das denn ? wer berprft denn die fragen ?^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Soll wohl sehr zuverlssig sein..aber ich will das so frh einfach noch nicht wissen..

----------


## mathematicus

> Werdet ihr alle den Examens-Service von Medilearn nutzen, oder ist hier noch jemand, der bis zum offiziellen Ergebnis warten will?


Ja, ich werd's nutzen^^

----------


## wandschrank2

> Ja, ich werd's nutzen^^


guckst du direkt am ersten tag schon? ich wollts mittwoch nacht machen

----------


## mathematicus

Natrlich erst am zweiten Tag, falls ML das schon so schnell gelst haben sollte. Sonst erst Donnerstag oder Freitag...

----------


## wandschrank2

soweit ich wei sind die dozenten-auswertungen mittwoch nacht fertig und danach wird das ergebnis immer wieder aktualisiert.

----------


## mathematicus

Naja, Mittwoch Nacht werde ich definitiv was anderes machen als meine Examensergebnisse abtippen  :Big Grin:

----------


## wandschrank2

ach stimmt du bist ja fertig am mittwoch :O
neiiid

----------


## Anoulie

Wann lernt ihr nach dem Schriftlichen eigentlich weiter frs Mndliche?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Am 24. oder 25. mal gucken.

----------


## Echinococcus

So, an all die armen Physikumsschreiberlinge hier:
Ich wei, ihr seid gerade alle furchtbar nervs, aber wenn man in diesem Thread hier ein wenig mitliest merkt man doch, dass jeder von euch sich bis auf das Maximum vorbereitet hat.
Ihr habt alle wie verrckt gelernt und gekreuzt und habt damit wirklich die allerbesten Chancen zu bestehen. Von euch wird wahrscheinlich keiner durchfallen, glaubt mir. Nicht bei soviel Engagement. Das haben ganz andere vor euch auch geschafft.
Morgen solltet ihr euch einfach noch etwas Ruhe gnnen, ihr verndert nun eh nichts mehr am Ergebnis. Und verget nicht: Nach eurer Physikumsnote krht WIRKLICH kein Hahn. Hauptsache ihr kommt durch, macht euch da mal keine Sorgen um die Note. Ich hab mich selbst um die bessere Note betrogen, weil ich doch tatschlich beim 2. Durchgehen aller Antworten ganze 6 Fragen verschlimmbessert hab  :Big Grin: . Und am Ende war es mir egal.
Also hrt auf eure Intuition, lasst euch morgen Nacht nicht allzusehr stressen und geht mit viel Selbstbewusstsein in diese Prfung. Ich bin mir sicher: Ihr packt das.

----------


## Anoulie

> Und verget nicht: Nach eurer Physikumsnote krht WIRKLICH kein Hahn. Hauptsache ihr kommt durch, macht euch da mal keine Sorgen um die Note. Ich hab mich selbst um die bessere Note betrogen, weil ich doch tatschlich beim 2. Durchgehen aller Antworten ganze 6 Fragen verschlimmbessert hab . Und am Ende war es mir egal.
> Also hrt auf eure Intuition, lasst euch morgen Nacht nicht allzusehr stressen und geht mit viel Selbstbewusstsein in diese Prfung. Ich bin mir sicher: Ihr packt das.


Danke, aber mit < 70 % kann ich mein Stipendium definitiv vergessen (brauche eigentlich eine 2)  :Frown:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Danke  :Grinnnss!: 



ich werd erst mittwoch meinen Werte hier eingeben. Tag 1 wird eh noch schlimmer als 2 und ich habe angst, dass es mich dann total runterzieht und ich nachher gar nicht mehr hin gehe  :Nixweiss:  
Wie luft dass dann eigentlich ab, wenn ich mittwoche meine lsungen hochlade? Bekomme ich direkt ein vorlufiges ergebniss oder nur ein Vielen dank fr deine teilnahme?

----------


## flopun

Wenn man die daten hochldt gleich danach gibts die hochrechnung von den studentenlsungen(fllt bisschen besser aus) und dann werden alle stunden paar neue aktualisiert und sptestens am abend jeweils von tag1&2 ist die medilearnlsung vollstndig und die stimmt bis zu 99%...also ab 194 wrd ich mal sagen kann man sich sehr sicher sein!

Und am abend von tag 2 kommt dann noch die prognostizierte bestehensgrenze(die kann stark schwanken wenn fragen rausgenommen wurden). Im winter war sie glaub ich auf 0,2 oder sowas genau!

Gibt auch eine fbseite ich glaub irgendwas mit examenservice die die neuesten daten immer posten..

----------


## Echinococcus

> Danke 
> Wie luft dass dann eigentlich ab, wenn ich mittwoche meine lsungen hochlade? Bekomme ich direkt ein vorlufiges ergebniss oder nur ein Vielen dank fr deine teilnahme?


Du bekommst sofort die bereinstimmung anhand der Anworten, die bisher die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer des Tools angekreuzt hat. Das ist dann natrlich noch ein wenig fehlerbehafteter als die Dozentenantwort und ndert sich im Verlauf des Tages auch noch recht stark, ist aber doch ein ganz vernnftiges Indiz fr die zu erwartende Punktzahl.

----------


## Agrobacterium

> So, an all die armen Physikumsschreiberlinge hier:
> Ich wei, ihr seid gerade alle furchtbar nervs, aber wenn man in diesem Thread hier ein wenig mitliest merkt man doch, dass jeder von euch sich bis auf das Maximum vorbereitet hat.
> Ihr habt alle wie verrckt gelernt und gekreuzt und habt damit wirklich die allerbesten Chancen zu bestehen. Von euch wird wahrscheinlich keiner durchfallen, glaubt mir. Nicht bei soviel Engagement. Das haben ganz andere vor euch auch geschafft.
> Morgen solltet ihr euch einfach noch etwas Ruhe gnnen, ihr verndert nun eh nichts mehr am Ergebnis. Und verget nicht: Nach eurer Physikumsnote krht WIRKLICH kein Hahn. Hauptsache ihr kommt durch, macht euch da mal keine Sorgen um die Note. Ich hab mich selbst um die bessere Note betrogen, weil ich doch tatschlich beim 2. Durchgehen aller Antworten ganze 6 Fragen verschlimmbessert hab . Und am Ende war es mir egal.
> Also hrt auf eure Intuition, lasst euch morgen Nacht nicht allzusehr stressen und geht mit viel Selbstbewusstsein in diese Prfung. Ich bin mir sicher: Ihr packt das.


Danke fr deine aufmunternden Worte!  :Kuss: 
Dein Wort in Gottes Meatus acusticus externus  :hmmm...:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wann werden dann diese SMS verschickt? Abends?

----------


## wandschrank2

also wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab immer dannw enn sich dein ergebnis gendert hat und aktualisiert wurde, also auch tagsber

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mhm...dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich das nur nach oben korrigiert...  :Big Grin: 

Danke nochmal brigens fr die Eselbrcke mit den Rezeptoren, die haben sich super bewhrt!!

----------


## Agrobacterium

@flopun: die Histobilder sind aber hoffentlich etwas grer in der Prfung als bei Thieme, oder? Oder muss ich ne Lupe mitbringen?

----------


## wandschrank2

> Mhm...dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich das nur nach oben korrigiert... 
> 
> Danke nochmal brigens fr die Eselbrcke mit den Rezeptoren, die haben sich super bewhrt!!


kein problem  :Smilie:  eselsbrcken sind was schnes  :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

Welcher merkspruch nochmal?
Bekommst ein ganzes heft mit bildern an tag 2. die bilder sind grer aber die qualitt genau so bescheiden!

----------


## Anoulie

> Danke nochmal brigens fr die Eselbrcke mit den Rezeptoren, die haben sich super bewhrt!!


Kannst du mir die auch noch mal sagen? Rezeptoren stehen noch auf meiner "Muss-ich-mir-noch-mal-angucken"-Liste O.o

----------


## Agrobacterium

hm...den Originalwortlaut glaub ich krieg ich nicht mehr hin, aber so sinngem  :Big Grin: 

a1: Ich rei die Augen auf, denn mein Sphinktertonus nimmt zu. Ich hab nicht nur einen Klo im Hals, sondern sogar meine Herzgefe verengen sich, so habe ich Gnsehaut.
a2: Insulin & Magenmotilitt
b1: auf Herz und Nieren prfen
b2: fight or flight >> Erweiterung Gefe und Bronchien
b3: braunes Fett

----------


## denise1992

> Danke, aber mit < 70 % kann ich mein Stipendium definitiv vergessen (brauche eigentlich eine 2)


Fr welches Stipendium hast du dich denn beworben?

----------


## Anoulie

> Fr welches Stipendium hast du dich denn beworben?


Ich hab es schon (Studienstiftung des Deutschen Volkes), aber da gibt es ja so eine "endgltige Aufnahme", fr die man als Mediziner eigentlich 2,0 im Physikum haben muss, und selbst 2,5 scheint bei mir im Moment fraglich (kreuze im Schnitt 70 %).

----------


## denise1992

Dann drcke ich ganz fest die Daumen!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Und denk besser nicht "Oh Gott, ich muss", sondern tu einfach dein Bestes, mehr kannst du eh nicht machen. Mach ich auch. (Hab zwar kein Stipendium, aber will auch bestehen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Overshoot

je mehr man sich auf eine note fixiert desto angespannter geht man in die prfung und dann gehts nach hinten los ("ich muss unbedingt so viel wie mglich richtig machen)-man berdenkt alles zuu viel. versuchen keine hintergedanken im kopf zu haben locker reingehen und dein gehirn arbeitet dann von alleine

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich hab es schon (Studienstiftung des Deutschen Volkes), aber da gibt es ja so eine "endgltige Aufnahme", fr die man als Mediziner eigentlich 2,0 im Physikum haben muss, und selbst 2,5 scheint bei mir im Moment fraglich (kreuze im Schnitt 70 %).


Hast du die mndliche Prfung schon hinter dir?

----------


## Overshoot

bzgl thema noten: wie bildet sich die vorklinik gesamt note ? also sagen wir mal schriftlich 3 mndlich 2. wird dann auf 2 abgerundet oder wie ?

----------


## Anoulie

> Hast du die mndliche Prfung schon hinter dir?


Nein.

Overshoot: Bei schriftlich 3, mndlich 2 hast du dann 2,5. (Darauf hoffe ich ja.)

----------


## Overshoot

ah ok danke, wusste nicht dass wircklich der mittelwert gebildet wird^^

----------


## Agrobacterium

_1.120  Einem 11 Monate alten Kind mit Hurler-Syndrom (Mucopolysaccharidose Typ I), einer lysosomalen Speicherkrankheit aufgrund eines Mangels an α-L-Iduronidase, wurden allogene, aus Nabelschnurblut gewonnene hmatopoetische Stammzellen transplantiert. In den Extrazellulrraum aus den Spenderzellabkmmlingen abgegebene α-L-Iduronidase gelangt ber Endozytose in die Lysosomen von Krperzellen des Empfngers. Die α-L-Iduronidase bindet hierzu an membranstndige Rezeptoren, die typischerweise im Adressierungsmechanismus lysosomaler Enzyme eine wichtige Rolle spielen._

Immer diese eeeeeeewig langen Labertexte! Warum schreibt man nicht einfach "Wie kommt man zum Lysosom?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Aus welchem Examen ist den das?

----------


## Agrobacterium

So 2008/2009 rum. Mach grad ne BC-Spezialsitzung  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overshoot

das mit mannose-6 phopshat wird doch jedes examen gefragt irgendwie ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Allerdings! Also, lass uns schonmal unseren ersten Punkt verbuchen  :Big Grin:  Wobei ich finde, wortwrtliche Wiederholungsfragen gibts fast nur in Anatomie, oder?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Zu arg, je lnger man kreuzt, liest man die Fragen gar nicht mehr, sondern schielt nur noch nach so Stichwrtern. Wenn ich Peroxisom les, achte ich nur noch auf Fettsuren  :bhh:

----------


## Matzexc1

Wobei die F14 Anatomie,war nicht so schn.Aber tatschlich gibt es einige Fragen die immer wieder kommen,was sehr gut ist

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja, v.a. bei BEWEGUNGSAPPARAT!

----------


## wandschrank2

> Wobei die F14 Anatomie,war nicht so schn.Aber tatschlich gibt es einige Fragen die immer wieder kommen,was sehr gut ist


fand anatomie ok. psycho war geniaal im F2014!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich glaub da war ich auch wieder besser, aber ehrlich gesagt...was wei ich. Mein Hirn is Matsche von soviel Kreuzen...was wei ich noch, wie einzelne Examina waren...hab die letzten Tage gefhlte 57946415954163254 Fragen gekreuzt  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

> fand anatomie ok. psycho war geniaal im F2014!


Psycho fand ich auch gut, aber Anatomie...

Mal sehen wie das diesmal aussieht. Ich hab jetzt aber auch genug,meine Neuronen rauchen schon.

----------


## wandschrank2

> Psycho fand ich auch gut, aber Anatomie...
> 
> Mal sehen wie das diesmal aussieht. Ich hab jetzt aber auch genug,meine Neuronen rauchen schon.


wann hast du nochmal mndlich wenn ich fragen darf? ich glaub wir haben am selben tag?

----------


## Matzexc1

8.9 um 8 Uhr

----------


## wandschrank2

ah ok :P

----------


## Matzexc1

> ah ok :P


Wann bist du dran?

----------


## wandschrank2

01.09. , erffne den prfungsmarathon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Eine Freundin von mir ist am 26.8 dran. Ich halte dir die Daumen

----------


## wandschrank2

ich dir auch  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

bei uns geht es am 28.8. los. da ich aber noch keine Post habe wei ich, dass ih frhestens am 1.9 dran.
Eigentlich total perfekt weil die Woche ab dem 1. war mein Wunsch, jetzt nur hoffen, dass ich nich zuspt dran bin...

----------


## Matzexc1

Was meinst du mit zu spt?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jap, ich mag Herbst-Examen deutlich lieber. Ich hoffe der Trend ndert sich nicht gerade zu unserem Physikum.

----------


## flopun

Genau 1tag dann heits impp besiegen!

----------


## Matzexc1

Und in 51,5 Stunden sind wir erstmal vom IMPP befreit.

----------


## Burak Deniz

Wie ist das mit dem PunkteService von Medi-Learn?

Wie kann ich mir denn meine gekreuzten Aufgaben "mitnehmen"?
Schreibt man sich die alle ab am Ende wenn noch Zeit ist oder darf man das Angabenheft mitnehmen?

----------


## Matzexc1

Man darf das Aufgabenheft mitnehmen. In Marburg wird immer ein Exemplar von A und B eingesammelt und dann ausgwewertet.
Die Ergebnisse werden dir zugeschickt wenn du deine Antworten bei Medi-Learn eintrgst.
Ich mach mir eine Markierung welche Antwort ich angekreuzt habe

----------


## Anoulie

> Schreibt man sich die alle ab am Ende wenn noch Zeit ist oder darf man das Angabenheft mitnehmen?


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, darf man sich das Aufgabenheft mitnehmen.

edit: zu langsam

----------


## Burak Deniz

Ja mir geht es darum, dass ich weis, was ICH angekreuzt habe damit ich es eben dann spter bei MediLearn eintragen kann.

Wenn ich das Heft mitnehmen darf, ist alles ok  :Smilie:

----------


## Overshoot

hm wollte heute eigentlich pause machen aber mulmiges gefhl bleibt trotzdem, wsste aber nicht was ich jetzt noch anschauen sollte, alles nochmal angucken geht eh nicht aber schwchen waren beim kreuzen immer verschiedene themen - und alle fragen kenne ich shcon auswendig^^ wie macht ihr das denn ? wrde mir nur paar formeln nochmal reinziehen sonst aber keine ahnung  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Natik92

Ich lese mir noch die ein oder andere "Das-bringt-Punkte"-Seite durch, kreuze noch ein bisschen BC, da ich da auf Altfragen hoffe und mache ansonsten aber nicht mehr all zu viel  :Smilie:

----------


## cxv85

Ich werde mir nochmal die Fazit-Kstchen in Biochemie anschauen, und ansonsten etwas entspannen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hab eben meine erste Prfungssitzung gemacht, wo man die Ergebnisse nicht gleich angezeigt bekommt, hatte nach der Prfung ein ultra bescheidenes Gefhl, aber das Ergebnis konnte sich sehen lassen. Ich hoffe es luft morgen genauso, dann bin ich glcklich. Ansonsten heute auch - Das bringt Punkte-Seiten, ggf. die ein oder andere Formel und nochmal so Kram wie Normalwerte und Diagramme (Cabrera-Kreis, O2-Bindungskurve etc.). Und ein intensiver Blick auf das Biochemie-Poster  :Smilie: 
Drfen wir eigentlich ein Geodreieck mitbringen wegen dem Cabrera-Kreis? 90 kann ich zwar grad noch im Kopf ablesen, aber manche Winkel sind ja doch schon etwas schwer abzuschtzen...

----------


## Overshoot

ich glaub nicht dass wir selbst sachen mitnehmen drfen, ich denke die stifte und radiergummis kriegen wir auch gestellt oder ? 

wird da wohl ne groe uhr im saal sein ? handys sind ja verboten

und wie macht ihr die kreuze ? in diesem blauen heftchen steht dass man einfach so einen waagerechten strich machen soll, doer lieber das kstchen ganz ausfllen ? letzteres bin ich eig aus den semesterklausuren gewohnt

----------


## mathematicus

Wenn da Strich steht, mache ich auch Striche. Von Ausfllen/-malen steht da ja nix ;)

----------


## Anatom90

ihr kriegt stifte gestellt.. ist ne Art Bleistift mit einem Radiergummi oben drauf.. und nen Geodreieck werdet ihr sicherlich nicht gebrauchen haha  :Smilie: 
und es laufen da ja einige Aufpasser rum, die sagen euch dann wieviel Zeit ihr noch habt. Macht euch mal keine Gedanken, es ist eine normale Klausur wie jede andere auch! Da luft nix anders! ;)

Ganz viel Erfolg euch allen und macht heute nicht mehr so viel!!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Aha...wir haben nen ellenlangen Zettel gekriegt, wo extra draufstand Bleistift (HB oder BB) oder Druckbleistift, Kunststoffradierer (musste erstmal googlen was das is), Spitzer. Klang nicht so als wrde da irgendwas gestellt...

Aber ne Armbanduhr wird ja wohl erlaubt sein, oder?

----------


## flopun

> Aha...wir haben nen ellenlangen Zettel gekriegt, wo extra draufstand Bleistift (HB oder BB) oder Druckbleistift, Kunststoffradierer (musste erstmal googlen was das is), Spitzer. Klang nicht so als wrde da irgendwas gestellt...
> 
> Aber ne Armbanduhr wird ja wohl erlaubt sein, oder?


Jap, aber keine zu technische/elektrische  :hmmm...:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Jap, aber keine zu technische/elektrische


So nen uralt-Wecker von meiner Oma  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nen digitalen Wecker, der keine Gerusche macht wird auch ok sein, oder?

----------


## answerai

Das mit den strichen hatte Ich mich auch gefragt; Wenn man nmlich nur einen waagerechten strich macht ist das Kstchen nicht so weit ausgefllt, Wie es in dem begleitheft vorgegeben ist

----------


## Anatom90

> Das mit den strichen hatte Ich mich auch gefragt; Wenn man nmlich nur einen waagerechten strich macht ist das Kstchen nicht so weit ausgefllt, Wie es in dem begleitheft vorgegeben ist


einfach krftige waagerechte striche,sodass nix weies mehr zu sehen ist! das wird dann reichen  :Smilie:

----------


## flopun

Hab noch mal ne frage...das at2 aldosteron frdert ist klar. Aldosteron hat ja dann die neg. Rckkopplung auf renin.
Aber wie wirkt at2 auf renin? Habe mir bei meinen notizen aufgeschrieben dass at2 reninin stimuliert.....richtig/falsch?

----------


## Matzexc1

Ist falsch.Renin sinkt bei AT2-Anstieg.
Hemmung wie durch AT1

----------


## flopun

Alles klar, hat sich auch komisch angehrt! Merci

----------


## wandschrank2

aber im heft ist doch auchn dnner strich, der den kompletten kasten lang geht, dargestellt? wieso denn jetzt dicker strich? ist doch viel einfacher dann die kstchen komplett auszumalen als stndig zu gucken ob man jetzt den strich krftig genug gemacht ??

----------


## Overshoot

ich wrde morgen zur sicherheit son aufseher fragen, es soll am ende nicht daran scheitern  :Big Grin:  ich denke jetzt auch einfach wie im heft son dnner strich dass darber und darunter jeweils bisschen weies frei ist :was ist das...?:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

es geht doch einfach darum dass eindeutig markiert wird...

----------


## wandschrank2

> ich wrde morgen zur sicherheit son aufseher fragen, es soll am ende nicht daran scheitern  ich denke jetzt auch einfach wie im heft son dnner strich dass darber und darunter jeweils bisschen weies frei ist


hmm. ja denk ich auch  :Smilie:

----------


## Milana

Ich drcke euch die Dumchen fr morgen - ihr rockt das  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

huiui jetzt geht mir schon echt die dse hier....danke milana ^^

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich drcke euch die Dumchen fr morgen - ihr rockt das


Danke sehr.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

Viel Glck. Wir schaffen das! Macht heute nicht mehr zu viel, ich glaube, das bringt eh nix. Einfach nochmal Kraft tanken und entspannen ;)

----------


## Anoulie

> Macht heute nicht mehr zu viel, ich glaube, das bringt eh nix. Einfach nochmal Kraft tanken und entspannen ;)


Zu spt... 

Aber nach dieser Kurzprfung geh ich einkaufen und dann guck ich einen Film und esse Schokolade. Yay!

----------


## auroraborealis

So, ich bin fertig. Mit der Welt und sonst auch  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wnsche euch allen ganz viel Erfolg morgen!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich wnsche auch allen ganz viel Erfolg! Ihr werdet das rocken!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Tjo so langsam wirds real...htte mir einer vor 2 Jahren um diese Zeit gesagt, dass ich hier hocke und morgen ist Physikum...ich htte ihm wohl nen Psychiater empfohlen.  ::-oopss:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Wann bekommt man morgen die Ergebnisse auf das Handy ?

----------


## Monsunfisch

Habt ihr euch schon im ML Club angemeldet? Ich krieg da irgendwie keine Besttigungsmail, was mach ich falsch?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich wnsche euch viel Erfolg und das ntige Quntchen Glck!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ok, es wird ernst...
Tschakka.

----------


## flopun

Is morgen scho soweit?? Ja leck!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich wnsche euch morgen ganz viel Erfolg und das ntige Quntchen Glck. Ihr schafft das!  :Smilie:

----------


## Annaly

Ich drcke euch auch die Daumen, bin aber davon berzeugt, dass ihr alle gut abschneiden werdet!

Und zum Thema Striche auf dem Bogen - ich hab damals stoisch und wegen Zeitberschuss jedes Ding penibel ausgemalt. Hat nichts an der Auswertung gendert, zumindest war alles da und auch kein bses Kommentar im Ergebnisteil vom Zeugnis ;)

----------


## Nelaris

Ich habe die letzten Wochen immer mal bei Euch mit rein gelesen und mchte Euch viel Erfolg wnschen! Ihr schafft das! Toi toi toi!  :Top:

----------


## ayamo

> Wann bekommt man morgen die Ergebnisse auf das Handy ?


Du kannst dir nach und nach updates + Hochrechnungen aufs Handy schicken lassen, wenn ich mich da noch recht erinnere (hab das sehr gut verdrngt  ::-oopss: ), aber du musst vorher halt deine Ergebnisse eintippen.

Link: http://www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/auswertung/

Viel Erfolg Euch allen, ihr packt das!  :Rock:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm ich hab das Gefhl schon wieder so viele Details vergessen zu haben...aber jetzt ist es definitiv zu spt...ich hoffe fr uns alle das Beste..

----------


## Monsunfisch

Geht mir genauso... lese Physio und alles ist wieder Spanisch  :Frown:  Aber egal, wir mssen es irgendwie hinkriegen...

----------


## cxv85

Oh Mann, heute super faul entspannt und jetzt holt mich das Gewissen auf belste Art und Weise ein.... Viel Erfolg uns allen, wir schaffen das schon!  :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

Also dann Kolleginnen und Kollegen. In etwa 12 Stunden treten wir an.Wir sind vorbereitet,haben uns die letzten Wochen mit tonnenweise Bchern beschftigt,uns mit examen online herumgergert,gezittert um alle Scheine zu kriegen

Auch wenn es jetzt kurz vor der Prfung die Nervositt steigt,bin ich der Meinung das wir genug wissen um zu bestehen.

Ich wnsche Allen Erfolg und im Bedarfsfall Glck beim Raten.

WIR PACKEN DAS!!!!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Oh Mann, heute super faul entspannt und jetzt holt mich das Gewissen auf belste Art und Weise ein....


Gleichfalls.Aber das ist normal

----------


## wandschrank2

So liebe Leute! Wir haben im April hier angefangen und  wir sind in diesem Thread durch dick und dnn gegangen, haben uns mit Merksprchen kollegial durch die Fragen durchgeboxt, ich drcke also fr euch alle hier die Daumen (wie viele bewegungen kann man mit dem daumen noch machen? :P  :Big Grin:  ) und danke fr alles.
bh wie sentimental

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Du kannst dir nach und nach updates + Hochrechnungen aufs Handy schicken lassen, wenn ich mich da noch recht erinnere (hab das sehr gut verdrngt ), aber du musst vorher halt deine Ergebnisse eintippen.
> 
> Link: http://www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/auswertung/
> 
> Viel Erfolg Euch allen, ihr packt das!


Ja das habe ich auch so verstanden, nur wann ca. gleich um 14 Uhr :O ? oder erst gegen Abend ?

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich denke die werden 2-3 Stunden brauchen bis alles ausgewertet ist

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

ich wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg, denk morgen ganz fest an euch!  :Love:

----------


## answerai

Viel Erfolg euch allen! Wir packen das!

----------


## nie

> Und zum Thema Striche auf dem Bogen - ich hab damals stoisch und wegen Zeitberschuss jedes Ding penibel ausgemalt. Hat nichts an der Auswertung gendert, zumindest war alles da und auch kein bses Kommentar im Ergebnisteil vom Zeugnis ;)


same here  :hmmm...: 


drcke auch ganz ganz fest die Daumen. Ihr hab euch alle super vorbereitet und werdet das schaffen  :Smilie:

----------


## flopun

Ebenso viel glck an alle!! We can!

Haut rein!

Und ergebnisse kommen jede stunde neue bis am abend..

----------


## Sticks

> Ja das habe ich auch so verstanden, nur wann ca. gleich um 14 Uhr :O ? oder erst gegen Abend ?


Eigene gekreuzte Sachen am besten direkt eintragen und mit dem "errechneten" Ergebnissen von allen anderen Studenten vergleichen lassen. Das war bei mir schon sehr nahe dem richtigen Ergebnis. Die Experten Auswertung und SMS hat schon etwas auf sich warten lassen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sooo...dat wars. Ich bin feddisch. Nscht geht mehr. Ich mag auch nicht mehr. Alles weitere liegt nicht mehr in meiner Hand. Ich wnsch uns morgen und bermorgen ganz viel Erfolg, auf dass sich die letzten Wochen gelohnt haben und wir uns im nchsten Semester in der Klinik befinden!  :Party:

----------


## Laelya

Die Daumen sind gedrckt  :Knuddel:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

uns allen viel glck und erfolg. ich bin jetzt offline bis mittwoch nachdem examen

----------


## cicely

Auch von mir ganz viel Glck euch - demzufolge was ich hier immer wieder mal mitgelesen habe seid ihr alle super vorbereitet und werdet das Ding rocken! Daumen sind gedrckt!!  ::-dance:

----------


## mathematicus

> (...) auf dass sich die letzten Wochen gelohnt haben und wir uns im nchsten Semester in der Klinik befinden!


Du meinst: auf dass wir nach der letzten Prfung (bei einigen hier eben erst nach dem Mndlichen) betrunken in der Ecke liegen und nichts mehr wissen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena1989

Ich wnsche euch allen Morgen ganz, ganz viel Erfolg! Und fr die richtig fiesen IMPP Fragen auch Glck (fr die anderen braucht ihr keins, ihr knnt das!)

Morgen Mittag ist die Hlfte geschafft und bermorgen habt ihr dann das bse P besiegt! Ihr schafft das!!!!!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich schlie mich dem allgemeinen Glckgewnsche an - wir rocken das morgen!! Alles Gute euch allen!!!!  :Rock:

----------


## ayamo

> Ja das habe ich auch so verstanden, nur wann ca. gleich um 14 Uhr :O ? oder erst gegen Abend ?


Abends. Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst und dir den Stress mit den updates (Ich kenn' Leute, die sind mal locker um so paar % abgeschmiert, weil das eine update eben viele falsche Antworten ihrerseits enthielt, das ist nicht schn) ersparen willst, dann schau erst so gegen 20 Uhr nach.

So ab vllt 15 Uhr kann man schonmal nachsehen, was die Schwarm-Intelligenz so sagt, aber die Auswertung der Dozenten dauert, ML macht das sehr grndlich.  :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich schau erst morgen abend hin.Bringt auch nichts heute abend gestresst zu werden.

Viel Erfolg

----------


## Bonnerin

Auch von mir natrlich alles Gute! Ihr macht das!

----------


## cxv85

Werde wahrscheinlich auch erst morgen schauen. Viel Glck uns allen!

----------


## mathematicus

Auf geht's, ab geht's... viel Erfolg und denkt daran, dass dieser Mist in weniger als 48 Stunden vorbei ist!!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin gerade total entspannt und habe erstmal gefrhstckt. Stressig wird es heute ja eh noch^^

----------


## ][truba][

So, auch aus der Klinik in Greifswald wnsche ich euch viel Erfolg! Ihr schafft das!

LG Thomas

----------


## EVT

Ich denke auch an euch und drcke die Daumen!

----------


## Rhiannon

Drck euch die Daumen! Ihr packt das!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Lang, lang ist's her.... 

Viel Erfolg von der Ente  ::-winky:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Erste statistische Auswertung 76%. Wie zuverlssig  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Echinococcus

Wird in den ersten Nachmittagsstunden noch etwas schwanken, da die Anzahl der Teilnehmer am Tool bisher ja recht gering ist. War aber im Endeffekt bei mir damals fast so gut wie die Dozentenauswertung (vllt. 2-3 Punkte Unterschied)

----------


## Matzexc1

Laut Statistik hab ich 104 richtige Antworten.65%
@Instinct474 
Ich wnsche dir das es passt.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Laut Statistik hab ich 104 richtige Antworten.65%
> @Instinct474 
> Ich wnsche dir das es passt.


Hei man, dann bist aber auch durch, durch Tag 1 !!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hei man, dann bist aber auch durch, durch Tag 1 !!


Ich hoffe es.Physio lief nicht so gut wie ich gehofft habe,aber dafr war BC besser.

----------


## exitusletalis

bin bei 64%...(hufigstes element stickstoff angekreuzt :cry :Smilie:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Wow, sau gut!
Ich trau mich nicht, das Ergebnis anzuschauen. Hatte schon im Nachhinein einige dumme Fehler und generell fand ich viele Fragen sehr schwer  :Frown: 

Habt ihr auch dieses seltsame Design hier im Forum? Kann man das irgendwie auf das gewohnte umstellen?

----------


## exitusletalis

nee das ist um bandbreite zu sparen

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja das Design ist nicht schn.War eine Dreiviertelstunde frher fertig.Hab dann beim 2.Mal durchlesen noch 6 Fehler aufgestbert.

----------


## nevermind923

Huii, 89.4 Prozent. Schade dass Anatomie nicht so mein Fall ist wie Physio und BC  :Smilie:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Wuuuw nevermind, das ist aber hammer!

Frage- das was links in der Spalte steht, das ist mein Wert, ja?


Anzahl Teilnehmer statistische Auswertung
    827
Anzahl richtige Lsungen laut Statistik
    106
Prozentsatz richtige Lsungen laut Statistik
    66.3% 


Das trifft jetzt auf mich zu oder auf alle? Weil damit knnte ich durchaus leben

----------


## cxv85

Maaaaaaan.. Wiedermal richtig dumme Fehler gemacht indem Worte einfach anders/nicht gelesen werden..... Mal schauen was die Auswertung sagt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich will nicht nachgucken...ich trau mich nicht....eigentlich wars ok. Aber ich hab auch stndig gedacht "Du schreibst gerade Physikum! Das ist keine bung! Hr auf so scheie zu kreuzen!"

Es ist aber sehr lieb, dass hier so viele reingeschaut haben um uns Glck zu wnschen, danke  :Love:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Aber ich hab auch stndig gedacht "Du schreibst gerade Physikum! Das ist keine bung! Hr auf so scheie zu kreuzen!"


Ich wette das haben fast alle Physikumsstudenten gedacht.Was war bei dir unschn? Bei mir lief Physio schlechter als gedacht

----------


## mathematicus

Mich haben die blden Neurofragen in Physio genervt  :Big Grin:  Aber ansonsten lief es ganz gut, wenn man der ML-Dozentenauswertung glauben mag  :Smilie:

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

Anzahl Teilnehmer statistische Auswertung
    1010
Anzahl richtige Lsungen laut Statistik
    35
Prozentsatz richtige Lsungen laut Statistik
    21.9% 

Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, hatte eigentlich ein ganz gutes Gefhl und in den roten Feldern stehen auch hufig 80+%...

Weiss einer weiter?

----------


## cxv85

> Anzahl Teilnehmer statistische Auswertung
>     1010
> Anzahl richtige Lsungen laut Statistik
>     35
> Prozentsatz richtige Lsungen laut Statistik
>     21.9% 
> 
> Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, hatte eigentlich ein ganz gutes Gefhl und in den roten Feldern stehen auch hufig 80+%...
> 
> Weiss einer weiter?


Hast du A oder B richig ausgewhlt?

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

Ja, habe ich.

Es sind aber wirklich viele Felder mit ber 90% bei mir rot, von denen ich sicher bin, dass die Antworten stimmen  :Frown:

----------


## cxv85

> Wuuuw nevermind, das ist aber hammer!
> 
> Frage- das was links in der Spalte steht, das ist mein Wert, ja?
> 
> 
> Anzahl Teilnehmer statistische Auswertung
>     827
> Anzahl richtige Lsungen laut Statistik
>     106
> ...


Das bedeutet du hast in 66.3% der Fragen die Antwort angekreuzt, die ein Groteil der Teilnehmer ebenfalls angekreuzt hast. Dieser Wert ist denk ich mal bis auf 2-3 fragen ziemlich genau.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Atmung und Genetik, Physik und Chemie fand ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht mal so geil....naja..ich rechne mal lieber mit dem schlimmsten

----------


## mathematicus

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Dozentenlsungen erst noch vollstndig eingegeben werden mssen? Bei mir stehen da nur 10 Dozentenlsungen^^

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

KOMMANDO ZURCK... puuuuh, bin beim eintippen um eine zeile verrutscht

----------


## cxv85

Die brauchen auch Zeit zum Auswerten, bekommen die Aufgaben erst nach der Prfung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Dozentenlsungen erst noch vollstndig eingegeben werden mssen? Bei mir stehen da nur 10 Dozentenlsungen^^


Richtig.Ich hoffe aber ich bleibe ber 100 Fragen richtig

----------


## Monsunfisch

Vielen Dank cxv, genau davon bin ich ausgegangen  :Smilie:  Puuuh.. jetzt nur Anatomie nicht verkacken!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ist denn auch jemand hier, der kein ganz so geiles Gefhl hatte und jetzt trotzdem durch ist mit Tag 1 :-/? Ich hab Angst, dass ich mich davon runterziehen lasse und morgen dann nichts mehr hinbekomme..

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ist denn auch jemand hier, der kein ganz so geiles Gefhl hatte und jetzt trotzdem durch ist mit Tag 1 :-/? Ich hab Angst, dass ich mich davon runterziehen lasse und morgen dann nichts mehr hinbekomme..


Ja,ich.Dachte ich hab es wegen Physio vermasselt,aber aktuell bin ich bei 102 richtigen Antworten

----------


## Iman1992

> Ist denn auch jemand hier, der kein ganz so geiles Gefhl hatte und jetzt trotzdem durch ist mit Tag 1 :-/? Ich hab Angst, dass ich mich davon runterziehen lasse und morgen dann nichts mehr hinbekomme..


Ja, ich! Ich hab mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet, weil ich Physik und Chemie nicht wirklich gelernt oder gekeuzt hab, und sonst auch immer 60 bis 70% in Physio und BC hatte, und ich hab grad 65% (laut Statistik also 104 richtig)...
Ich hatte auch Angst, dass da was schlimmeres rauskommt, konnte aber die Neugier nicht besiegen..
Schau einfach mal. Wenn du Angst hast, dadurch tatschlich etwas panisch zu werden, dann kannst du es immernoch morgen anschauen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich werds bereuen...naja dann gucken wir mal..:/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Tjo statistische Auswertung sagt 57%....ich knnt heulen..

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich werds bereuen...naja dann gucken wir mal..:/


Wirst du nicht. Und ich bin so froh etwas ber 70 bin. Anatomie ist nicht meine Strke  :Smilie:

----------


## exitusletalis

morgen gibts doch viele punkte geschenkt..bio,psyscho...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Tjo statistische Auswertung sagt 57%....ich knnt heulen..


Das holst du morgen auf, da bin ich mir sicher

----------


## Joolz

Ach komm, 3% sind morgen locker rauszuholen  :Smilie:

----------


## answerai

Komme auf 74%, morgen wird auf jedenfall entspannter, da wirste die fehlenden Punkte wieder rausholen

----------


## ][truba][

Ausserdem heit das noch nix. Kann sich immer mal noch eine Antwort ndern bzw. Fragen raus genommen werden.

Keep your head up!

----------


## Jemine

Ich werde auf keinen Fall heute gucken. 

Sanguis, lass den Kopf nicht hngen. Mit den Psycho- und Biofragen morgen geht noch was! 
Ganz ruhig bleiben und dich davon jetzt nicht verrckt machen lassen!

----------


## Echinococcus

Warst du nicht die Anatomieexpertin, Sanguis? Dann wird Tag 2 bei dir sicher besser.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

ich hoffe es..anatomie hat mich bisher immer gerettet...aber psycho kann mich ganz schnell runterziehen..

----------


## Jemine

Gut, dann rettet Anatomie dich morgen  :Top:

----------


## ZimonEck

Dumme Frage, bin neu auf Medi-Learn und hab nun meine Ergebnisse eingetippt. Ist der "Prozentsatz richtige Lsungen laut Dozenten 79.3%" fr mich oder allgemein?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

wie liefs denn so bei dir jemine?

----------


## Joolz

Der Prozentsatz ist fr dich, bezieht sich aber nur auf die 29 schon beantworteten Aufgaben

----------


## Matzexc1

> Dumme Frage, bin neu auf Medi-Learn und hab nun meine Ergebnisse eingetippt. Ist der "Prozentsatz richtige Lsungen laut Dozenten 79.3%" fr mich oder allgemein?


Fr dich,ist aber bevor alle Lsungen raus sind ohne Aussagekraft

----------


## Jemine

Ich kann es berhaupt nicht einschtzen. Ich kenne mich und meine Schusselfehler und ich bin auch, wie immer an Tag 1, in Zeitdruck geraten.

----------


## Matzexc1

Ist auerdem riskant nach den Dozentenantworten zu schauen.Je nach dem welche Fragen von ihnen beantwortet werden schwankt das Ergebnis wie sonstwas

----------


## el suenio

Hey, ich wnsche euch allen maximale Erfolge! Daumen sind gedrckt fr Tag 2!

----------


## Matzexc1

> also ist prinzipiell das statistische Ergebnis das (voraussichtliche) Ergebnis der persnlichen Leistung? Oder sind da gravierende Schwankungen mglich?


Soweit ich verstanden kann es nicht gravierend schwanken.Gibt schon eine Frage bei der die Mehrheit falsch liegt

----------


## cxv85

> also ist prinzipiell das statistische Ergebnis das (voraussichtliche) Ergebnis der persnlichen Leistung? Oder sind da gravierende Schwankungen mglich?


Ich denke das statistische Ergebnis ist ziemlich genau, da wir die Aufgaben ja sozusagen "gemeinsam" lsen. Wenn du dir das Ergebnis anschaust sieht man aber, das die Dozenten teilweise andere Lsungen haben, gleicht sich aber scheinbar aus....

----------


## ZimonEck

Diesmal waren halt schon ein paar wirklich super merkwrdige Fragen dabei. Ich vertraue da eher den Dozenten als der breiten Masse, aber naja wenn man gesunde 10% ber der Hrde ist dann denke ich wird auch nix gross mehr anbrennen

----------


## Echinococcus

Der Anteil der Fragen, bei denen die Mehrheit danebenliegt ist wirklich nicht sehr gro. Als grobe Orientierung dient die statistische Auswertung also ganz gut. Ein paar % kann es natrlich in jede Richtung wandern, wer es etwas genauer haben will wartet auf die Dozentenauswertung.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Wei nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, bin so mde, will mich aber nicht schlafen legen, weil sonst kann ich Nachts wieder nicht schlafen  :Frown:  ... sport ?

----------


## Matzexc1

> Wei nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, bin so mde, will mich aber nicht schlafen legen, weil sonst kann ich Nachts wieder nicht schlafen  ... sport ?


Ich schau mir parallel noch ein paar Sachen in PsychSoz,aber wenn du darauf keine Lust hast wrde ich sagen:Sport

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich schau mir parallel noch ein paar Sachen in PsychSoz,aber wenn du darauf keine Lust hast wrde ich sagen:Sport


PsychSoz luft bei mir (Die Klausur bei uns war Vorbereitung genug:O), Bio luft auch ... und Ana ist es zu spt jetzt ^^

ne Runde Raaad  :Smilie:  bis dann  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Puh, bei mir liefs auch besser als zuerst angenommen. Bin total in Zeitdruck geraten und musste die letzten 50 Fragen in 30min. kreuzen, das war nicht so schn...ein Feeling wie wenn ich Thieme gekreuzt hab und keinen Bock hatte.  :Smilie:  Stichwort in der Frage mit Stichwort in irgendner Antwort kombiniert und fertig, lief dafr aber erstaunlich gut. Hab die meisten Dummfehler eher bei den Aufgaben gemacht, ber die ich lnger nachdenken konnte  :Smilie:  Aber was solls, bislang ber 70%, damit bin ich absolut selig. Mal schauen, wie's noch wird, aber mein erster Eindruck war: mit Pauken und Trompeten versemmelt (wie auch immer beim Kreuzen und da hats ja am Ende dann doch auch funktioniert).

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Im Moment erst 91 gelst von den Dozenten :O des kann noch bis Mitternacht dauern  :Frown:

----------


## Anoulie

Oh Mann... ich hab so viele dumme Fehler gemacht... ok, nicht alle waren dumm, aber sie wren vermeidbar gewesen... und ich will jetzt noch nicht nachschauen wie viel Prozent ich richtig habe, weil ich mich dann zu sehr stresse... aber das macht mich grad echt fertig... so viele Fehler... und ich muss noch ZNS-Bahnen in Anatomie lernen... ahhhh....

----------


## juju94

Ich bin erstaunt wie oft die Mehrheit flasch liegt. bei mir macht das ganze 9% aus :O da luft dch was falsch

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

Eigenartig. bei mir sind es nur 0,3% Unterschied. Da wirst du wohl Glck/Pech mit den bereits von den Dozenten bewerteten Fragen haben - wird sich also bestimmt bis heute Nacht klren.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hab mal ne Frage. Die Dozenten sind ja jetzt fertig. hab 119 laut denen. Wenn ich jetzt morgen 81 haben sollte, wieder laut Dozenten dann bin ich nach Dozenten bei 200. Dann bin ich "sicher" durch oder ?

----------


## cxv85

> Hab mal ne Frage. Die Dozenten sind ja jetzt fertig. hab 119 laut denen. Wenn ich jetzt morgen 81 haben sollte, wieder laut Dozenten dann bin ich nach Dozenten bei 200. Dann bin ich "sicher" durch oder ?


Ich wrd sagen ja, und dann hast du ja noch 8 Punkte "ber"  :Grinnnss!: . So falsch werden die hoffentlich nicht liegen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Wrde ich mal behaupten.Gratuliere.Ich bin bei 102 Richtigen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Tjo schade, zwischenzeitlich war ich bei 59%..nu bin ich laut Dozenten wieder bei 57,5 und laut Statistik bei 58,x% :-/ Ich hoffe die haben sich fr Anatomie und Psycho keinen neuen Rotz einfallen lassen..

----------


## Anatom90

@Sanguis jetzt sind ja alle Lsungen raus, dann wird sich dein Ergebnis bestimmt verndert haben! Jetzt nicht aufgeben und morgen schn konzentrieren!!! Du brauchst ja nicht ganz genau 60%!! Du schaffst das!!

Drcke euch alle fr morgen nochmal ganz fest die Daumen!!

----------


## Joolz

Ich habe laut Dozenten sogar tatschlich fast 2% mehr in der studentischen Statistik

----------


## cxv85

> Ich habe laut Dozenten sogar tatschlich fast 2% mehr in der studentischen Statistik


Dito  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Tjo schade, zwischenzeitlich war ich bei 59%..nu bin ich laut Dozenten wieder bei 57,5 und laut Statistik bei 58,x% :-/ Ich hoffe die haben sich fr Anatomie und Psycho keinen neuen Rotz einfallen lassen..


Ich wnsch dir alles Gute fr morgen und halt meine Daumen (falls ich wieder 3 Minuten vorher fertig bin, dann 3 Minuten !).

Gute Nacht, ich bin vllig fertig von heute  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

> Tjo schade, zwischenzeitlich war ich bei 59%..nu bin ich laut Dozenten wieder bei 57,5 und laut Statistik bei 58,x% :-/ Ich hoffe die haben sich fr Anatomie und Psycho keinen neuen Rotz einfallen lassen..


ich denk an dich, und drck dir fr morgen alle Daumen und alle Zehen die ich habe  :Knuddel: 
nicht jetzt schon aufgeben, das wird schon, wirst sehen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

danke  :Love:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Du rockst das morgen!

----------


## Milana

Ich drcke auch nochmal mit  :Top:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Meine Daumen sind auch wieder gedrckt!!!  :Knuddel:

----------


## mathematicus

"Gleich" ist die Vorklinik vorbei... (hoffentlich) fr immer!!!  :love:  Auch heute: Viel Glck - wir schaffen das!

----------


## Amygdala88

Ganz viel Glck und Erfolg fr Euch alle, Ihr schafft das!!!  :Top:

----------


## Matzexc1

> "Gleich" ist die Vorklinik vorbei... (hoffentlich) fr immer!!!  Auch heute: Viel Glck - wir schaffen das!


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## cxv85

Ich wnsche uns allen super viel Glck, wir rocken das! Und dann trennt uns nur noch die Mndliche von der Klinik  :Top:

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich wnsche uns allen super viel Glck, wir rocken das! Und dann trennt uns nur noch die Mndliche von der Klinik


Oder auch nicht ;) Aber nach gestern muss ich sagen, dass die mndliche Prfung definitiv netter war  :Big Grin:

----------


## EVT

Viel Erfolg und Glck fr nette Fragen  :hmmm...: !

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

"Let's do this shit!"  ::-dance:

----------


## mathematicus

Heute war deutlich besser. Geschafft! Wnsche allen, die noch ran mssen, viel Glck fr's Mndliche, allen anderen erholsame Ferien!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

SIEG SIEG SIEG. Statistik 84 <3 <3 <3

----------


## Nicnac92

Das wre geschafft! Nur noch das Mndliche, danach ab in die Klinik!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

74,4% laut Statistik...darf ich mich mit 57,5% am 1. Tag vorsichtig freuen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch euch!!!

----------


## Laelya

> 74,4% laut Statistik...darf ich mich mit 57,5% am 1. Tag vorsichtig freuen?


darfst du  :Grinnnss!: 
das wird geklappt haben, ich freue mich so fr dich....wirklich. YEAH jetzt heit es abspannen und ausschlafen und erstmal verdauen

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

13:03 aus
13:05 schon nen halben Liter Bier drin  :Big Grin: 

Ich klinke mich mal aus, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Macht es gut, bis morgen vielleicht  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich trau mich gar nicht mich wirklich zu freuen...Glckwunsch an alle, die durch sind!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## flopun

> 74,4% laut Statistik...darf ich mich mit 57,5% am 1. Tag vorsichtig freuen?


aufjeden!!!! mehr als 3% schwankt das doch auch nicht mehr, geht sich bestimmt aus!!!
hab 58,8 +72,5! das reicht fix auch!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

ich hab im moment aber wieder etwas panik, weils bei mir 10+% Differenz zwischen Statistik und Dozentenwert gibt :|

----------


## flopun

grade mal 46fragen...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> ich hab im moment aber wieder etwas panik, weils bei mir 10+% Differenz zwischen Statistik und Dozentenwert gibt :|


Wenn die Dozenten erst alle deine falschen erwischen dann bist bei 0 ... wart auf den Abend :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Im back  :Grinnnss!: 
War ganz ok, nur physio war irgendwie nich so der brller

----------


## Anoulie

Wann sind denn die Dozentenantworten voraussichtlich fertig? Ich will erst nachgucken, wenn sich nichts mehr ndert, sonst halten meine Nerven das nicht aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

Ist jetzt etwa halb durch.

Und bei mir wird die Spanne zur statistischen nur immer grer  :Frown:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@anoulie: ich geb auch erst ein wenn die durch sind... Muss erstmal runterkommen und hab auch keine lust auf berraschungen

----------


## Overshoot

manche fragen waren echt komisch gestellt, htten klarer formuliert sein mssen irgendwie will das impp wircklcih das keiner jemals die 100% knackt :Big Grin:  z.b. das mit den bakterien fande ich echt komisch, meiner meinung keine eindeutigen hinweise in der fragestellung auer abgekapselten abzess- soll abgekapselt heien dass sie eine kapsel haben ? dann wrde ja nur diplokkokken/pneumokokken in frage komen und nicht C glaub ich war das laut dozentenlsung-

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> manche fragen waren echt komisch gestellt, htten klarer formuliert sein mssen irgendwie will das impp wircklcih das keiner jemals die 100% knackt z.b. das mit den bakterien fande ich echt komisch, meiner meinung keine eindeutigen hinweise in der fragestellung auer abgekapselten abzess- soll abgekapselt heien dass sie eine kapsel haben ? dann wrde ja nur diplokkokken/pneumokokken in frage komen und nicht C glaub ich war das laut dozentenlsung-


Das stimmt aber so, war mal in den Falsch-Antworten so, mit ner Wunde drin  :Smilie:  !

----------


## Anoulie

Ich hab richtig geraten  :Big Grin: 

Ist aber auch laut Wikipedia C. "Krankheitserreger ist bei chronischem Auftreten oft eine Form des Staphylococcus aureus." http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abszess#Ursache Und S. aureus "ist ein kugelfrmiges, Gram-positives Bakterium, das hufig in Haufen (...) angeordnet ist (Haufenkokken)." http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staphylococcus_aureus

Warum die allerdings erwarten, dass wir in der Vorklinik wissen, dass Abszesse meistens durch S. aureus ausgelst werden, ist mir schleierhaft. Ist das nicht eher klinisches Wissen?

----------


## vhf97

wie kann ich korrekt fragen beanstanden beim impp?

----------


## Monsunfisch

Mir gefllt nicht, wie meine Prozente sinken...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich hab richtig geraten 
> 
> Ist aber auch laut Wikipedia C. "Krankheitserreger ist bei chronischem Auftreten oft eine Form des Staphylococcus aureus." http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abszess#Ursache Und S. aureus "ist ein kugelfrmiges, Gram-positives Bakterium, das hufig in Haufen (...) angeordnet ist (Haufenkokken)." http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staphylococcus_aureus
> 
> Warum die allerdings erwarten, dass wir in der Vorklinik wissen, dass Abszesse meistens durch S. aureus ausgelst werden, ist mir schleierhaft. Ist das nicht eher klinisches Wissen?


hei, leider Altfragenwissen ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

was heit eigentlich wenn was grnhinterlegete

----------


## freak1

> ich hab im moment aber wieder etwas panik, weils bei mir 10+% Differenz zwischen Statistik und Dozentenwert gibt :|


Nichts fr ungut, H2013 waren zwischen Statistik (fast 80%) und offizieller Lsung (66%) ein ganzes Stck Differenz. Und auch bei den Dozentenlsungen gibt es hinterher noch ein paar Abweichungen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Na super muss ich mich jetzt drauf einstellen, doch noch durchzufallen -.-

----------


## Corda Dorsalis

Hat sich jetzt zum Glck auf 2% eingerenkt, soooo viel mehr wird das offizielle Ergebnis dann hoffe ich nicht mehr davon abweichen.

Hoffentlich hat es bei allen gereicht!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wre eigentlich durch laut Statistik und laut Dozenten...allerdings verunsichert mich freaks Post doch sehr..

----------


## Muriel

Er redet von der Differenz Statistik zu offizieller Lsung und nicht Dozenten und den offiziellen!

----------


## Jemine

Whooopwhooop!
Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch arge Abweichungen zwischen Dozenten und Statistik aber jetzt passt alles wieder.  
Wenn ich noch einmal nach dem rechten Herzschatten gefragt werde...  :peng:

----------


## Joolz

Heute ist meine Proztentzahl tatschlich bei den Dozenten fast um 5% niedriger, das ist echt einiges. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, Hauptsache bestanden  :Smilie: 
Sanguis, du msstest doch so bei 65% rum liegen, das sollte ja wohl reichen  :Smilie:

----------


## helicotremaa

Hallo zusammen, 
komme laut der Dozenten-Auswertung mit dem gestrigen Tag  auf genau 188 punkte :/  wie stehen die chancen dass ich bestehen knnte?

----------


## Jemine

Ich fand die Fragenmischung seltsam... Erst kommt so ne vllig abgefreakten Fragen und dann zwischendurch fragen die ernsthaft nach der Anzahl der DNA-Basen und ich dachte so, dass das doch wirklich nicht deren Ernst sein kann, 4 ist zu einfach, da muss doch ein gewaltiger Haken sein...  ::-oopss: 

Egal, sicher und bequem durch aber teilweise hab ich mich echt gewundert. Von "wtf, worum geht's??, hm, ich nehme mal c..." bis eben zu der Basensache.

Leute, wir haben es hinter uns!  ::-dance:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Er redet von der Differenz Statistik zu offizieller Lsung und nicht Dozenten und den offiziellen!


Oh ich war wohl ein wenig durcheinander  ::-oopss: 




> Sanguis, du msstest doch so bei 65% rum liegen, das sollte ja wohl reichen


Ich kann das alles noch gar nicht glauben......wo ist die Zeit hin und wieso ist dieses Physikum auf einmal da gewesen und jetzt rum und ich bin durch?!  :Woow:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

mndlich kommt doch noch  :Frown:

----------


## locumo123

Also laut Medilearn komme ich auf 53,8 + 84,4 %. Reicht das?
(Versehentlich meine Frage gelscht)...gab sie neu ein fr die anderen Leser

----------


## answerai

Aber locker, knnte mit ein bisschen Glck sogar fr ne 3 reichen

----------


## locumo123

> Aber locker, knnte mit ein bisschen Glck sogar fr ne 3 reichen


Danke. Jetzt bin ich beruhigt.

Also Tag 1 war echt der Hammer.....

----------


## vvk84

Guten Morgen, ist die Bestehensgrenze schon berechnet worden?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

ja....gibt nen eigenen thread fuer..

----------


## mathematicus

> Also Tag 1 war echt der Hammer.....


Tag 1 hab ich auch deutlich schlechter gekreuzt als beim ben zu Hause, aber kann man jetzt eh nicht ndern. Dafr lief Tag 2 gut  :Smilie:

----------


## locumo123

> Tag 1 hab ich auch deutlich schlechter gekreuzt als beim ben zu Hause, aber kann man jetzt eh nicht ndern. Dafr lief Tag 2 gut


Ja das war bei mir auch so. Dachte Physio und Biochemie werden gut. Anatomie war beim ben ok. Und dann beim Physikum wars genau umgekehrt. Ja Tag 2 war dann richtig super.

Aber der junge Mann mit der grnen sexy Unterhose...war aufjedenfall gut rasiert.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ja vorallem, warum gift grn?? Es gibt ja auch schwarz, oder blau...

Ich rger mich gerade ein bisschen hab im schnitt 79% und somit ganz knapp an der zwei vorbei...

----------


## mathematicus

> Aber der junge Mann mit der grnen sexy Unterhose...war aufjedenfall gut rasiert.


Hahaha ja! Ich dachte auch nur, das knnen sie doch nicht ernst meinen?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Morgen zusammen.Endergebnis laut medi-learn bei mir 209 Fragen richtig  :Grinnnss!: .
Ich gratuliere allen die Bestanden haben.

----------


## Dense

Da zhlst Du dann wohl auch zu...  :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## locumo123

> Morgen zusammen.Endergebnis laut medi-learn bei mir 209 Fragen richtig .
> Ich gratuliere allen die Bestanden haben.


Gratuliere dir auch!  :Top:

----------


## cxv85

> ja vorallem, warum gift grn?? Es gibt ja auch schwarz, oder blau...
> 
> Ich rger mich gerade ein bisschen hab im schnitt 79% und somit ganz knapp an der zwei vorbei...


Genauso bei mir, 2 Punkte fehlen, und obwohl mein Ziel "Bestehen" war bin ich grad irgendwie verrgert  :Grinnnss!:  Wir sollten uns hauptschlich freuen das wirs geschafft haben. Jetzt nur noch die Mndliche und wir sind frei!!

----------


## flopun

Gratuliere auch allen! Endlich klinik!

----------


## Jogi Wan

Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben  :Smilie: 

Ich hab - laut Dozenten - am ersten Tag 133 richtig, am zweiten 126. Macht insgesamt 80.95% - wie berechtigt ist denn mein Traum vom 2er?  ::-oopss:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@cxv: ich freu mich auch mega. Vorallem weil aus unserer gruppe alle durch sind, also uneingeschrnkter jubel. Mal sehn was sich noch tut. Ist halt bld wenn es am ende die 2-4 Fragen waren, wo dann der flchtigkeitsfehler war. Aber selbst wenn es noch fr ne zwei reicht, hat man dann den "druck" in der mndlichen vielleicht doch die 1 zuschaffen, man kann sich halt immer rgern. Aber das sind pure luxusprobleme.  Wenn das das schriftliche so gut schafft, denke ich das auch die mndliche passt, wenn man sich nicht mega doof anstellt. Jetzt nur noch auf den Brief warten

----------


## Nadine_Yvonne

> Genauso bei mir, 2 Punkte fehlen, und obwohl mein Ziel "Bestehen" war bin ich grad irgendwie verrgert  Wir sollten uns hauptschlich freuen das wirs geschafft haben. Jetzt nur noch die Mndliche und wir sind frei!!


Ich reihe mich da mal mit ein  :was ist das...?:  Bei mir sind es 4 Punkte, die ich am Tag 1 in der letzten halben Stunde wegen Zeitpanik durch wirklich dumme Fehler liegen gelassen hab. Das rgert mich eigentlich am meisten, dass es Fragen waren, die ich eigentlich drauf gehabt htte, aber dann z.B. nicht nach dem PhenylREST sondern nach der Seitenkette von Phenylalanin gesucht habe... 
Muss zugeben, dass mich das grad voll demotiviert und ich null Lust mehr hab mich auf die Mndliche Prfung vorzubereiten.

----------


## Joolz

Sieht bei mir hnlich aus, steh bei 81,25. Denk es wird uns nix brig bleiben als abwarten und Tee trinken  :bhh:  Je nachdem wie nah die Dozenten-Antworten an den Impp-Antworten liegen wird sich das wohl entscheiden  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

korriegiere. Nach statistik hab ich 258, nach Experten 257, damit wre es ne zwei...
Bin bei Tag 1 laut statistik 2Punkte schlechter als laut ML und bei Tag2 stat 3P besser als nach ML. Im worst case also 255P, das wre pech, zumal ich nen total blden fehler gemacht habe. Aber LUXUXPROBLEME

Ich drcke alle die an der bestehensgrenze kratzen alle daumen und zehen und wnsche euch strake nerven  :Loove:  
An der Sache, das fragen eher rausgenommen werden, wenn mehr leute schreiben ist also nichts dran?

----------


## Overshoot

1 blder fehler wr gut, ich hab 5 ca gemacht wo ich nur den kopf schtteln kann und mich frag wie das passieren konnte, das htten vielleicht sogar nicht-mediziner richtig beantwortet :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> An der Sache, das fragen eher rausgenommen werden, wenn mehr leute schreiben ist also nichts dran?


Natrlich nicht, steht doch auch in dem kleinen Heftchen mit den Hinweisen ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Natrlich nicht, steht doch auch in dem kleinen Heftchen mit den Hinweisen ;)



erwischt. habs mir nicht durch gelesen. also kann ich keinen mit ner beschwerde helfen...

----------


## mathematicus

Hehe^^ Ja da steht halt drin, dass es ausschlielich von der Stichhaltigkeit der vorgebrachten Beweise abhngt, ob eine Frage rausgenommen wird, sonst wrde ich jetzt natrlich auch nochmal alle Fragen durchgucken fr die Leute, bei denen es knapp wird.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

also kann man nix tun auer daumen drcken :-/

----------


## locumo123

So jetzt habe ich nochmals in Ruhe die Ergebnisse eingetragen und entdeckte einen Fehler. Hab mich um eine Stelle verschaut. Neu eingegeben. Und ach du geile neune..265Punkte...kanns net glauben..................... ::-oopss: 

Und ebenso den anderen die Daumen drck bei denen es knapp ist.

----------


## Jemine

Ja, mit 53 und 84% wre es aber auch echt knapp gewesen  :Keks:   :hmmm...: 

Glckwunsch an alle!

----------


## Laura12

Glckwunsch an alle, die das schriftliche bestanden haben und allen anderen weiterhin viel Glck  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Mir tut es nur Leid, fr die Leute die jetzt schon min. 20 Fragen diskutieren.

Aber da ich jetzt gelesen habe, dass es nicht hilft 1000 Mal das IMPP anzuschreiben, bin ich hiermit raus, weil ich sicher durch bin und auerdem dann eh nicht helfen kann. Note ist egal.  :Smilie: 

Drck euch die Daumen, vielleicht werden wieder so 7-8 rausgenommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Edward T. Hunter

> korriegiere. Nach statistik hab ich 258, nach Experten 257, damit wre es ne zwei...
> Bin bei Tag 1 laut statistik 2Punkte schlechter als laut ML und bei Tag2 stat 3P besser als nach ML. Im worst case also 255P, das wre pech, zumal ich nen total blden fehler gemacht habe. Aber LUXUXPROBLEME
> 
> Ich drcke alle die an der bestehensgrenze kratzen alle daumen und zehen und wnsche euch strake nerven  
> An der Sache, das fragen eher rausgenommen werden, wenn mehr leute schreiben ist also nichts dran?



Habe auch genau 257 Punkte nach Dozentenauswertung. Viel mehr als ich erwartet htte, wollte eigentlich nur bestehen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ja, mit 53 und 84% wre es aber auch echt knapp gewesen


 :Keks:

----------


## flopun

::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wie kann man eigentlich soviel schlafen? Nachdem ich irgendwann mit nem alkohol induzierten cerebellum schaden ins bett geplumpst bin und garantiert nen nystakmus vom feinsten hatte habe ich 12h gepennt nur um dann vom bett auf sofa zuwechseln und da weiter schlafen...

----------


## Jemine

Ich wei auch grad nichts Produktives/Sinnvolles mit mir anzufangen. Hab mir ein paar Tage Zwangspause verschrieben und ziehe mir den ganzen Tag Serien (Sherlock  :Love:  ) rein, bevor es dann fr die Mndliche wieder an den Start geht. So schn.

----------


## mathematicus

Ja, es ist wichtig, dass man ein paar Tage Pause macht, habe ich nach dem Mndlichen auch gemacht  :Top:  Und blo kein schlechtes Gewissen haben in der Zeit! Das Zeug habt ihr jetzt ja sowieso alles schonmal fr's Schriftliche gelernt  :Grinnnss!:  Drcke euch allen die Daumen fr's Mndliche!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hab nur angst, wenn ich zulange pause mache, ich total runter fahre und gar nix mehr mache

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> ich hab nur angst, wenn ich zulange pause mache, ich total runter fahre und gar nix mehr mache


Lang schlafen, mit Leberksesemmeln und Weizen aufstehen, danach gleich wieder schlafen gehen  :Smilie: 

CHILL  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bin vegetarieren, aber heute gab es auch Post am 4.9 ist ist es vorbei

----------


## Muriel

Ich glaube, Du bist noch im Suff  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

so halb

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Leben noch alle :> ?

----------


## Monsunfisch

N...
Hab heute im ernst die Post verpasst, und natrlich kam genau dann meine Mndliche-Nachricht... -.- Jetzt also warten bis Montag

----------


## mathematicus

Ich verabschiede mich schonmal aus diesem Thread - aber das Mndliche schafft ihr jetzt auch noch =) Viel Erfolg beim Lernen und weiterhin viel Durchhaltevermgen, das ist das wichtigste.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@monsun: war bei mir genauso  :grrrr....:

----------


## Jemine

Echt, ihr msst die Ladung persnlich annehmen? Bei uns war das ein Einwurfeinschreiben vom LPA. 
Ab morgen wird wieder rangeklotzt... Mag nimmer  :Keks: 
Aber bald ist es hoffentlich geschafft, die paar Tage "frei" taten soooo gut!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich mag auch nicht mehr... Ich kann dan kram nicht mehr sehen. Wenn ich  noch einmal Intermedirfilamten hre :keule:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Morgen gehts auch bei mir wieder los  :Frown:

----------


## nie

Was habt ihr den immer mit diesen Intermedirfilamenten?  :Grinnnss!:  ich kann mir da wesentlich schlimmeres vorstellen, was die Fragen  :hmmm...: 

ich stehe gerade vor dem "Luxusproblem", dass ich von einem Prof ber 100 Protokolle hier liegen habe. Im groen und ganzen fragt er zwar tatschlich immer wieder diesselben Themengebiete aber es tauschen einfach in jedem Protokoll neue Details auf. Hab jetzt schonmal selektiert und alles rausgeschmissen, lter als 10 Semester ist aber es bleiben immer noch 67 Protokolle brig  :kotzen:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hatte auch pro prfer ber 100 Protokolle, aber im prinzip guckt man sich doch nur die groen themen an lernt die und dann geht man die protokolle nochmal fr den kleinkram durch

----------


## ][truba][

Ich wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg bei den letzten Tagen des Lernens fr die Vorklinik.
Mndliche klingt immer tzend aber die Atmosphre ist sehr nett und entspannt (hrt man von fast allen! Also war nicht nur bei mir so).

Ihr schafft das ALLE! Augen zu und durch(halten)!

LG Thomas

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich hab auch mega nette Prfer, alle protokoll treu, aber ich hab keine lust mehr

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Guten Morgen - Nicht. Es geht weiter  :Frown:

----------


## lft94

Habt ihr auch null Motivation obwohl ihr wisst, dass es jetzt noch ein wichtiger Schritt ist um in die Klinik zu kommen?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Habt ihr auch null Motivation obwohl ihr wisst, dass es jetzt noch ein wichtiger Schritt ist um in die Klinik zu kommen?


Ich hab nicht nur 0 Motivation, sondern auch 0 Hoffnung, weil es einfach zu viele Prfer gibt die alles Fragen. Und zwar wirklich quer durch ALLES. Und Defizite sind leider in dem kurzen Zeitraum nicht aufzuholen, aber bisschen Ehrgeiz ist noch vorhanden, also werde ich es einfach mal versuchen, kann ja ("nur") schieflaufen...

----------


## lft94

> Ich hab nicht nur 0 Motivation, sondern auch 0 Hoffnung, weil es einfach zu viele Prfer gibt die alles Fragen. Und zwar wirklich quer durch ALLES. Und Defizite sind leider in dem kurzen Zeitraum nicht aufzuholen, aber bisschen Ehrgeiz ist noch vorhanden, also werde ich es einfach mal versuchen, kann ja ("nur") schieflaufen...


Ich habe auch 3 Prfer die alles fragen und muss jetzt erstmal Histo komplett lernen. Aber ich hasse das und komme damit einfach nicht klar...   :Frown: 
Wann hast du denn?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich habe auch 3 Prfer die alles fragen und muss jetzt erstmal Histo komplett lernen. Aber ich hasse das und komme damit einfach nicht klar...  
> Wann hast du denn?


Das wei ich noch nicht, aber ich muss auch Histo komplett neu lernen, hab da nie aufgepasst und bin immer gerade so durchgerutscht ...  :Frown:  Drecks Fach ...

----------


## lft94

> Das wei ich noch nicht, aber ich muss auch Histo komplett neu lernen, hab da nie aufgepasst und bin immer gerade so durchgerutscht ...  Drecks Fach ...


Das ist ja doof...Schon krass wie unterschiedlich das von LPA zu LPA ist. Ich wei schon seit einigen Wochen, wann und wen ich habe.

----------


## sun.flower

Man glaubt es vorher kaum, aber tatschlich kann man sich viele Patzer in der mndlichen leisten. Klar ist das dann in dem Moment ein unangenehmes Gefhl - aber die Prfer sind allermeistens wirklich wohlwollend. Wenn ihr die schriftliche bestanden habt, wird es in der mndlichen auch reichen - mindestens zu einer 4. und dann heit es KLINIK  :Grinnnss!:   ::-dance: 

Viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen euch allen!! Es ist nicht mehr lange!!!  :Knuddel:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Man glaubt es vorher kaum, aber tatschlich kann man sich viele Patzer in der mndlichen leisten. Klar ist das dann in dem Moment ein unangenehmes Gefhl - aber die Prfer sind allermeistens wirklich wohlwollend. Wenn ihr die schriftliche bestanden habt, wird es in der mndlichen auch reichen - mindestens zu einer 4. und dann heit es KLINIK  
> 
> Viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen euch allen!! Es ist nicht mehr lange!!!


Da habe ich leider schon einige andere Sachen gehrt hier in Erlangen.  :Frown:

----------


## sun.flower

> Da habe ich leider schon einige andere Sachen gehrt hier in Erlangen.


die "anderen Sachen" gibt's berall... kommt immer auf den Storyerzhler an  :hmmm...:  Manche sind auch mit einer 2 todunglcklich und schimpfen auf die Prfer, andere kommen selig mit einer 4 raus. Aus Erlangen kenne ich brigens auch einige Stories, die meine Zeilen belegen..  :hmmm...:  Also Kopf hoch und nicht verrckt machen lassen! Solange ihr euch gut prsentiert, luft das schon.  :Smilie: 


EDIT: natrlich sage ich nicht, dass die Prfung pupsi ist. Aber wenn ihr jetzt schon mit einem enormen Wissen das schriftliche durchgezogen habt, dann wird das auch in der mndlichen! Und man glaubt gar nicht, was einem dann pltzlich wieder fr Sachen einfallen, wo man sich doch kurz zuvor noch so komplett ahnungslos vorgekommen ist..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Das (mein) Problem ist halt, dass man mit Halbwissen ganz gut durchs Schriftliche kommt, indem man nach Ausschlussprinzip geht. Wenn man aber im Mndlichen pltzlich aktiv selber was erzhlen muss, sieht die Sache anders aus...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Das (mein) Problem ist halt, dass man mit Halbwissen ganz gut durchs Schriftliche kommt, indem man nach Ausschlussprinzip geht. Wenn man aber im Mndlichen pltzlich aktiv selber was erzhlen muss, sieht die Sache anders aus...


Hah ! Genau das ist der Punkt. Aus gegebenen 5 Antwortmglichkeiten fallen meistens sofort 2 raus, weil sie total unsinnig sind und dann kann man per Ausschlussverfahren den "Rest erledigen".

Sobald es aber heit: "Zeichen Sie bitte Molekl XY und erklren Sie mir seine Funktion im Citratcyklus" dann lautet meine Antwort: "Wie bitte?"  :Big Grin: 

Ps.: Sowas geht ja noch, aber dann die groen Dinger zeichnen usw..  :Frown:  und in Histo die Details im Kopf behalten und vor allem die Prparate alle richtig haben. Kugel -> Kopf; Kopf-> Tisch :O

----------


## Agrobacterium

Pf...ich kann nicht mal die Dinger aus dem Citratzyklus. Und wenn mich einer die Sehnenfcher in der Hand aufzhlen lsst, ists eh aus  :keule:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Pf...ich kann nicht mal die Dinger aus dem Citratzyklus. Und wenn mich einer die Sehnenfcher in der Hand aufzhlen lsst, ists eh aus


Soweit am Arm runter braucht man gar nicht. Die Innervation des Unterarms langt schon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mein neustes Hassthema - Kehlkopf. Cricoarythyrokackwurst...das kann sich doch keiner merken, den ganzen Muskelkram da dran rum...heit ja auch alles gleich  :Hh?:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

aaah Kehlkopf...frs schriftliche einfach mal weggelassen. Ich wusste die Innervation und Blutversorgung, aber die dummen Muskeln hab ich ganz stumpf ignoriert. Darf mir das frs mndliche aber wohl mal aneignen.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich wusste nur noch, der Postikus macht die Stimmritze auf und die muss bei der Bauchpresse zu sein. Das war bzw. ist mein rudimentres Kehlkopfwissen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

Die Kehlkopfmuskeln sind doch auch "nur" nach ihren Ursprngen und Anstzen (und ihrer Lage, ok...) benannt^^ Und im Mndlichen fngt eigentlich kein halbwegs normaler Prfer mit irgendwelchen Detailfragen an, schaut erstmal, dass die Grundlagen sitzen - mit dem Wissen fr's Schriftliche habt ihr ja schon eine gute Basis  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Jemine

@Sanguis: Geh einmal in Ruhe im Keller das groe Kehlkopfmodell durch, dann sitzt das. Ist wirklich nicht schwer!  :Top: 

Ich schiebe grad so Panik vor der Mndlichen, dass ich nicht mehr geradeaus denken kann  :Oh nee...: 
Ich wei nicht, wie ich mein Halbwissen aktiv wiedergeben soll, das wird der Untergang, ich bin so schlecht im frei reden...

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Die Kehlkopfmuskeln sind doch auch "nur" nach ihren Ursprngen und Anstzen (und ihrer Lage, ok...) benannt^^ Und im Mndlichen fngt eigentlich kein halbwegs normaler Prfer mit irgendwelchen Detailfragen an, schaut erstmal, dass die Grundlagen sitzen - mit dem Wissen fr's Schriftliche habt ihr ja schon eine gute Basis


Naja, wenn man ein Kehlkopfmodell hingestellt kriegt, ist die Muskulatur ja mehr oder weniger die Grundlage, oder? Ich denke bei so viele Prflingen wird nicht jeder den Bauchsitus erzhlen drfen...  :Big Grin:  Auerdem frchte ich, jeder definiert Grundlagen anders...

----------


## mathematicus

> Naja, wenn man ein Kehlkopfmodell hingestellt kriegt, ist die Muskulatur ja mehr oder weniger die Grundlage, oder? Ich denke bei so viele Prflingen wird nicht jeder den Bauchsitus erzhlen drfen...  Auerdem frchte ich, jeder definiert Grundlagen anders...


Einer meiner Mitprflinge hatte sogar das Kehlkopfmodell im Physikum, musste in der Tat alle Muskeln benennen (das ist ja wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn man sich das nochmal angesehen hat, also ohne U/A), sagen, welche Muskeln von welchem Nerven innerviert werden und was die Besonderheit des M. cricoarytenoideus posterior ist - das ist definitiv nichts, was man beim Thema Larynx nicht erwarten knnte. Edit: die letzte Frage war noch, welches Band bei einer Koniotomie durchgeschnitten wird. 
Das mit den Grundlagen bezog sich generell auf alle Fcher;)

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja, das geht. Allerdings wie gesagt, ich find die Muskelnamen total schwer zu behalten...war aber schon immer so.

----------


## mathematicus

So lange wiederholen, bis es sitzt - ist zwar nervig, aber bald vorbei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Leider hab ich nur nicht fr alles, was ich nicht kann, die Zeit, es so lang zu wiederholen, bis ich es kann...  :kotzen:

----------


## Overshoot

ich hab schon in 2 tagen mndliche. htte nach der schriftlichen erstmal fett pause gebraucht aber mittlerweile geht nichts mehr, scher mich auch nicht mehr richtig drum um irgendwelche zahlenwerte oder fitzelanstze oder so, habs geschafft die bascis mit ach und krach noch zu wiederholen mit laut sprechen in mein zimmer- hoffe wird reichen- danach ist dann endlich alles vorbei, hat auch ein vorteil so frh zu haben  :Big Grin:  leider hab ich keine gute rhetorik und weitgefcherten wortschatz um alles schn sauber und so zu formulieren als htte ich viel ahnung  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Oh weia, ich drck dir die Daumen. Zum Glck hab ich noch ber 2 Wochen, is aber auch besser fr meine Gesundheit glaub ich, dann bestehen immerhin Chancen, dass ich danach in Urlaub kann statt in die Klapse  :Big Grin:  Ich werd auf jeden Fall an dich denken, wenn ich demnchst wieder Panik schieb, dass ich nicht rumkomme mit wiederholen...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## auroraborealis

Overshoot, ich drcke dir die Daumen fr morgen!
Mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken ber die Eloquenz, mit der du dein Wissen prsentierst. Erstens gibt es gengend Prfer, die eh nicht 'zugeschwallt' werden wollen und zweitens sind die Prfer (zumindest zum Groteil  :bhh: ) nicht bld, die merken trotzdem, dass man was wei, auch wenn man rumstammelt.
Ich zitiere einen unserer Prfer: 'Sie wissen was - und das finde ich!'
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Matzexc1

> ich hab schon in 2 tagen mndliche. htte nach der schriftlichen erstmal fett pause gebraucht aber mittlerweile geht nichts mehr, scher mich auch nicht mehr richtig drum um irgendwelche zahlenwerte oder fitzelanstze oder so, habs geschafft die bascis mit ach und krach noch zu wiederholen mit laut sprechen in mein zimmer- hoffe wird reichen- danach ist dann endlich alles vorbei, hat auch ein vorteil so frh zu haben  leider hab ich keine gute rhetorik und weitgefcherten wortschatz um alles schn sauber und so zu formulieren als htte ich viel ahnung


Das schaffst du,wir halten dir alle die Daumen.

Ich selber hab am 8.9 und meine Motivation ist aktuell zum Teufel.Dabei muss ich in allen 3 Fchern noch was tun

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Mission:

Nicht in 80 Tagen durch den Hoden, sondern in 5 Tagen durch den Lllmann-Rauch :O

----------


## lft94

> Mission:
> 
> Nicht in 80 Tagen durch den Hoden, sondern in 5 Tagen durch den Lllmann-Rauch :O


Bis alles gleich aussieht  :hmmm...:  
Ich gehe unseren Histokasten durch...desto lnger ich ber die Zellen nachdenke, desto verwirrter bin ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Bis alles gleich aussieht  
> Ich gehe unseren Histokasten durch...desto lnger ich ber die Zellen nachdenke, desto verwirrter bin ich


"Ja also ich sehe erst einmal viele viele Zellen" ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

7 days since physikum im counter  :Knuddel:

----------


## Anoulie

Ich hab meine Einladung zur Mndlichen immer noch nicht, also noch ca. zwei Wochen Zeit, und ich wei echt nicht, wo und ich wie ich jetzt weiterlernen soll. Klar, ich habe viele Lcken und wei auch ungefhr, wo die sind, aber es ist echt schwierig fr mich, die strukturiert abzuarbeiten, vor allem, weil ich nicht wei, ob ich berhaupt einen Prfer bekomme, der sowas dann auch detailliert wissen will.
Wie habt ihr das denn gemacht, als ihr eure Prfer noch nicht wusstet?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Die grten Lcken stopfen, also die, die man wirklich absolut gar nicht in der Mndlichen prsentieren darf. So mache ich es momentan. Ansonsten nochmal querbeet lesen und schauen, was ich nie und nimmer aktiv wiedergeben kann, aber sehr wahrscheinlich muss (aka Herzkram) und schauen, dass ich da wenigstens rudimentres Verstndnis vorfhren kann  :Big Grin:  Ich wei meine Prfer nicht, aber die meisten fragen laut Protokollen stndig was anderes, deshalb knnte ich nie nur zwei Themen explizit vorbereiten. Lieber zu allem ein bisschen was sagen knnen...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Basics Lernen. Mit ML immer noch, weil wo anders steht immer viel zu viel und dafr ist keine Zeit mehr. Hab viel ausgelassen fr die schriftliche ...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ich rast so aus, seit April lern ich mir den Arsch ab und es geht nix vorwrts. Sollte mir nen Boxsack anschaffen.

----------


## mathematicus

> Wie habt ihr das denn gemacht, als ihr eure Prfer noch nicht wusstet?


Jedes groe Fach in Medilearn oder Endspurt durchlesen (komplett!! auch wenn irgendein thema einen nicht interessiert..) und wenn man merkt, dass man die Sachen grad zum ersten Mal hrt, nochmal in nem Lehrbuch berfliegen, was das eigentlich ist. Es bleibt mehr hngen, als man denkt, auch wenn man bis kurz vor der Prfung das Gegenteil glaubt  :Big Grin:  
Ach und falls die Chance besteht, solche Prfer zu bekommen, die es fragen: Strukturformeln in BC und Ursprung/Ansatz der Muskeln nicht vergessen.. :S Wir mussten ja auch ins Blaue hinein lernen, weil wir erst 1 Woche vorher die Prfer hatten. In einer Woche kann man zwar auch sehr viel schaffen, wenn man muss, aber es ist angenehmer, wenn man da dann Zeit hat, um die Prfungsschwerpunkte aus den Protokollen zu vertiefen, das dauert auch schon lange genug ^^

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

http://chaos-central.com/wp-content/...aking-meth.jpg

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich steh mal wieder in der Nhe der totalen Panik.So viel zu wiederholen und so wenig Zeit.

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ich verdrnge bisher die Panik... Prfung in einer Woche und unberechtigt faul bis zum Abwinken -.-

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ich steh mal wieder in der Nhe der totalen Panik.So viel zu wiederholen und so wenig Zeit.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

noch eine woche und gefhlt kann ich nix

----------


## Edward T. Hunter

> noch eine woche und gefhlt kann ich nix


Ja, dem schliesse ich mich an ...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Gestern zum ersten mal "periarterielle Lymphozytenscheide" gehrt. Sach mal bin ich dumm ?

----------


## Matzexc1

> Gestern zum ersten mal "periarterielle Lymphozytenscheide" gehrt. Sach mal bin ich dumm ?


Nein.Brauchte gerade 3min um mich zu erinnern das diese in der Milz vorkommt.

11 Tage bis zur Prfung.Vortermin ab 8 Uhr,Prfung ab halb 9. dauert bis um 11/halb 12

Ich will nicht mehr......

----------


## lft94

Ich knnte jeden Tag erneut in Trnen ausbrechen. In Histo komme ich viel zu langsam durch und wenn ich irgendwann mal fertig sein sollte, wei ich wahrscheinlich nichts mehr. Ich will nicht mehr  :Heul:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich knnte jeden Tag erneut in Trnen ausbrechen. In Histo komme ich viel zu langsam durch und wenn ich irgendwann mal fertig sein sollte, wei ich wahrscheinlich nichts mehr. Ich will nicht mehr


Durchhalten :Knuddel: .Wann hast du?

Ich werde aktuell von Panik und Verunsicherung heimgesucht.

----------


## lft94

> Durchhalten.Wann hast du?
> 
> Ich werde aktuell von Panik und Verunsicherung heimgesucht.


Am 10.9. Bin auch sehr verunsichert, in den Altprotokollen klingt immer alles so einfach. Aber ich htte die Fragen nicht wirklich so beantworten knnen.
Finde die Zeit jetzt noch viel schlimmer, als vorm Schriftlichen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Am 10.9. Bin auch sehr verunsichert, in den Altprotokollen klingt immer alles so einfach. Aber ich htte die Fragen nicht wirklich so beantworten knnen.
> Finde die Zeit jetzt noch viel schlimmer, als vorm Schriftlichen.


Bin am 8.9 dran und bei manchen Altprotokollen,vor allem BC, wird mir komisch im Magen.Physio ist kein Problem,meine Prferin beschftigt sich nur mit Blut,VNS,Immun und Auge/Ohr. Anatomie macht der Chef persnlich und der ist kein groer Histo-Freund, fragt aber viel Neuro und ansonsten alles.

Die Zeit ist im moment auch echt das Letzte.So viele Freunde haben es schon gepackt und ich werde verrckt

----------


## lft94

Meine 3 Fragen einfach Querbeet alles. In Anatomie muss ich dann zu einem einzigen Thema sozusagen einen Vortrag machen. Hab Angst ein Thema zu bekommen, wo ich nicht wei was ich so viel drber reden soll.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Meine 3 Fragen einfach Querbeet alles. In Anatomie muss ich dann zu einem einzigen Thema sozusagen einen Vortrag machen. Hab Angst ein Thema zu bekommen, wo ich nicht wei was ich so viel drber reden soll.


Bei mir kommt es auch darauf an was sie hren wollen.Anatomie ist fast alles und BC ist alles.

Ich glaube am besten wei man ber jedes Thema ein bisschen was

----------


## nie

Ich habs ja schon einmal hinter mir und das mit eher unerfreulichem Ausgang... und das nur, weil ich so irre Panik geschoben habe. Alles was die Prfer gefragt haben, war wirklich gut zu beantworten und die haben einen wirklich nicht reingeritten. Aber in meinem Kopf war eben nur noch ein schwarzes Loch. Ich hatte zwischen schriftlich und mndlich genau eine Woche Zeit. In der dieser Wochen hab ich primr Panik geschoben und mich wild durch die Themen gelernt. Sobald ich irgendwas gelesen habe, was mir auf Anhieb nichts gesagt hat, hab ich woanders nachgelesen und bin vom Thema abgekommen. Sa Stunden am Schreibtisch und war hinterher keinen Meter schlauer als vorher.
Die letzten 12 Stunden vor der Prfung hab ich durchgeheult und bin dementsprechend in der Prfung erschienen. Hab mich dann auch mal direkt bei der ersten Frage so verunsichern lassen, dass ich danach eigentlich direkt htte wieder gehen knnen. Dabei wars eigentlich ne ziemlich schlichte, leichte Frage. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: lass die Panik nicht gewinnen. Trinkt Beruhigungstess (oder auch Bier...) vorm Schlafen gehen, macht Sport,guckt zwischendurch mal ne Serie oder sonst irgendwas. Arbeitet die Themen nach und nach durch und lest nicht queerbeet. Ich wei, dass das schwerfllt, weil man das Gefhl hat noch ALLES lernen zu mssen aber lasst euch nicht von der Panik leiten  :Keks:  :Knuddel: 

und wenn gar nichts hilft, denkt daran, dass ihr alle schon fertig und froh sein werdet, wenn ich in der letzten Septemberwoche zu zweiten Mal durch das ganzen Elend durch muss.  :kotzen:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mir gehts hnlich, mein Anatomieprfer prft alles, den Biochemiker kenne ich nicht mal und der Physiofritze fragt laut Protokollen zwar immer hnliche Themen, aber die so speziell, dass ich vor den Altprotokollen sa und z.T. nicht mal wusste, worum es geht, als da stand, was die Antwort auf seine Frage gewesen war. Htte ich beim jetzigen Lernstand nie und nimmer beantworten knnen. Wobei ich mich nicht beschwere, mich htte es gerchteweise 10x schlimmer treffen knnen, aber trotzdem bin ich wahnsinnig verunsichert. Wenn ich die Themen wiederhole, denke ich ok, gut und schn, aber was, wenn ich das alles erzhlen soll!? No way... V.a. wenn diese Prfer auf bestimmte Stichworte rauswollen, auf die man in der Stresssituation ja aber nie kommt...oh Mann. Ich will lieber noch 3x das schriftliche machen. Und mir fehlt irgendwie die Rckmeldung, ob ichs kann, beim Kreuzen hat man da ja immerhin gemerkt, was sa und was nicht...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Manchmal ist halt eben einfach alles scheie ..

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich stell mal eine Runde Bier der hiesigen Gasthausbrauerei hier rein.

Ich wnsche uns allen Glck bei den Fragen,weil ganz ehrlich nicht hingehen kommt nicht in Frage.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Nee, das auf keinen Fall, im nchsten Anlauf wirds ja nicht besser. Bisher liefen die mndlichen Prfungen ja auch immer gut, aber da musste man halt auch nur nen Bruchteil von dem wissen...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich hasse Atmung. Anatomie hngt mir zum Halsraus. Nur BC ist toll  :Love:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich beschftige mich jetzt seit Tag 1 nach dem schriftlichen nur mit Anatomie und hab grad 1x alles wiederholt. Nicht, dass ich das Gefhl htte, das knnte was werden mit der Prfung...das einzige, worin ich Vertrauen hab, sind Hirnnerven und Neuro. Das war im letzten Semester, da sind noch brauchbare Restkenntnisse vorhanden, aber der Rest? Ich dachte, Situs wr auch noch ok, aber diese ganzen Arterien und Recessi und Krams...waaaaaah!!!  :EEK!:  :Heul:  :Wand:  :keule:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich lese mir die Dinge durch die ich bereits gelernt habe und trotzdem kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich entdecke auch immer wieder etwas neues... Naja nachdem selbst im schriftlichen Artieren kamen, von denen ich noch nie gehrt hatte, schockt mich nix mehr...

Erfolgserlebnis des Tages: Geiles Ofenkrbisrezept entdeckt...

----------


## cxv85

Oh Gott bin ich am Verzweifeln  :Traurig:  Hab schon am 03.09 um 8 und komme einfach nicht weiter mit dem Lernen. Zustzlich habe ich (subjektiv) die schlimmsten Prfer aller Zeiten bekommen, die natrlich von vorneherein gar nichts ausschlieen und gerne mal sehr spezielle Fragen Stellen. Motivation war direkt nach dem Schriftlichen total im Keller und jetzt schieb ich voll die Panik und krieg gar nichts mehr reingeboxt  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Alter..was is los mit mir..kann mir mal jemand in den Hintern treten?! Ich bin am 10.09. dran und ich bin S T I N K E F A U L!!!!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Alter..was is los mit mir..kann mir mal jemand in den Hintern treten?! Ich bin am 10.09. dran und ich bin S T I N K E F A U L!!!!


Gerne ! Vorher noch die Frage: Ne unhfliche Variante oder Jugendfrei  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ach hier lesen ja auch bestimmt ein paar U18er....also immer schn hflich bleiben  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ach hier lesen ja auch bestimmt ein paar U18er....also immer schn hflich bleiben


Gut:

Also liebe _Sanguis_, du gehst jetzt schn an deinen Schreibtisch, machst alles aus und lernst, sonst wirst du nmlich tierisch versagen in der mndlichen Prfung. Und du willst doch nicht versagen, also zack zack, Handy, Tablet, Lappi, Tv aus und Duale Reihe aufmachen und lesen, und wenn du mde bist noch ein Kapitel und dann noch eins. Wenn du aufhrst vor 4 Uhr wirst du versagen. Und du willst doch nicht versagen oder ?



...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wow...jetzt werde ich von dem Wort "versagen" trumen xD

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Wow...jetzt werde ich von dem Wort "versagen" trumen xD


Bin ein schlechter Motivator ^^

----------


## answerai

Ihr habt alle Sorgen, Ich habe noch nichtmals Post und sehe jeden Tag jubelnde Menschen...finde diese Zeit schlimmer als vorm Schriftlichen, weil diesmal deutlich mehr Glck im Spiel ist, hngt sehr stark von den Prfern, den Schwerpunkten, den Fragestellungen und der eigenen Nervositt ab. Notenmssig ist daher alles drin

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

weit du auch nicht wann du dran bist?

----------


## answerai

Nein, Ich weiss nur dass die letzte Prfung am 20. stattfindet. Da der Abstand zwischen Bescheid und Prfung bei 11-13 Tagen liegt, wird es bei mir auf jeden Fall auf die letzte Prfungswoche hinauslaufen. Weiss auch nicht mehr so wirklich was Ich machen soll ausser histo

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Weiss auch nicht mehr so wirklich was Ich machen soll ausser histo


Oh krass, DAS Problem htt ich gern..

----------


## answerai

Nene ich hab schon auch einige Lcken, Ich sehe mich definitiv auch nicht auf einem Level, auf dem Ich vllig locker in die Prfung gehen knnte wie es bei anderen aus meiner Lerngruppe der Fall ist...aber weiss auch nicht so wirklich wo Ich anfangen sollte zu wiederholen. Sprechen momentan in der Gruppe nochmal smtliche Themen kreuz und quer durch, hoffe dass Ich von den Leuten die nen tacken besser Sind als Ich profitiere...Wenn Ich die meine prferkombi hab gehts Vollgas weiter

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ihr habt alle Sorgen, Ich habe noch nichtmals Post und sehe jeden Tag jubelnde Menschen...finde diese Zeit schlimmer als vorm Schriftlichen, weil diesmal deutlich mehr Glck im Spiel ist, hngt sehr stark von den Prfern, den Schwerpunkten, den Fragestellungen und der eigenen Nervositt ab. Notenmssig ist daher alles drin


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  . Hab auch noch keinen Brief und viele Freunde haben schon bestanden ..

Und dieser Glcksfaktor ist einfach unfair.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich bin wieder bei meinem Lieblingsthema - Bein. Dementsprechend sind meine Laune und Motivation  :kotzen:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Und ich hab in 5 Tagen Prfung und praktisch noch nix dafr getan... zum Kotzen ist das!

----------


## nie

Ich bin mittlerweile an dem Punkt, an dem nach einem produktiven Tag wieder 3 Tage gammeln folgen. Gestern und vorgestern ziemlich viel geschafft und heute war die Motivation schon wieder weg. Eineinhalb Stunden am Schreibtisch gesessen und netto vielleicht 15 Minuten gelernt. Und gleich muss ich schon zur Arbeit. Hab mir zwar was zum lesen eingepackt aber... -.-

----------


## Agrobacterium

Bei mir schwankt das immer so. Ich hab nie Bock und wenn ich dann endlich den inneren Schweinehund totgeschlagen und mich hingesetzt hab, krieg ich voll die Panik, weil es soviel ist und ich so wenig wei und stndig nur mit Anatomie beschftigt bin, obwohl BC und Physio genauso wichtig sind. Aber wenn ich nicht Anatomie tglich wiederhole, bleibt gar nix hngen irgendwie... (am schlimmsten sind diese Wortfindungsstrungen, kennt ihr das? Man wei genau, da luft die und die Struktur und macht das und das, aber wie hie das verdammt Ding noch???).

----------


## Matzexc1

Ja,diese Form der Aphasie ist mir nur zu gut bekannt. Bin momentan ziemlich unbegeistert,hab bermorgen in einer Woche Prfung und schwanke zwischen Hoffnung und Verzweiflung.

Was mir einfach auch fehlt ist etwas Feedback.Ich trume sogar schon von Stoffwechselwegen,anatomischen Kleinzeug und BSG-Werten und ich glaube auch was zu wissen,aber dann hapert es doch wieder an ganz einfachen Dingen.

Egal wie es am 8.9 ausgeht,erstmal mach ich Urlaub.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich auch, das hlt mich einigermaen aufrecht. Aber - nach dieser Woche sind die meisten bei uns durch mit mndlich und schon in Urlaub wenn ich immernoch dahocke und mir den Plexus sacralis aufsage  :Heul: 
Aber ich beschwer mich nicht, wr ich frher dran, she ich gar kein Land, geschweige denn Chancen auf bestehen...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

das einzige was im moment gut luft ist Geld ausgeben...

----------


## Monsunfisch

Es ist so witzig, wie es mir vorkommt, als htte ich eure Beitrge geschrieben  :Big Grin:  Bestelle haufenweise Zeug im Internet, freue mich auf den gestern gebuchten Urlaub, und beschftige mich viel viel viel zu viel mit Anatomie, obwohl ich dort immernoch nur rudimentre Kenntnisse besitze... verrckt wird man!

----------


## mathematicus

> das einzige was im moment gut luft ist Geld ausgeben...


 :Big Grin:  htte ich das mal vor dem Physikum gemacht, wre ich jetzt im Urlaub-.- Irgendwie finde ich nix gnstiges mehr fr September.. :/ falls jemand Tipps fr kurzfristigen, gnstigen Strandurlaub hat, immer her damit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@mathematicus: Urlaub organisiert meine beste Freundin, wenn ich die im letzten Monat nich gehabt htte  :Love: 
Ich kaufe derzeit vorallem Schminke, Nagellack, JackEN, Schuhe und Schmuck

----------


## Agrobacterium

Jaaaaaaaa  :love:  :Love: 
Man muss sich ja auch belohnen  :Big Grin:  Urlaub wird morgen gebucht, aber trotz allem werd ich erst wieder RICHTIG glcklich sein, wenn der Mist rum ist. Heute warten noch 90 Seiten Histo lesen auf mich...juhu...  :Traurig:  :kotzen:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> htte ich das mal vor dem Physikum gemacht, wre ich jetzt im Urlaub-.- Irgendwie finde ich nix gnstiges mehr fr September.. :/ falls jemand Tipps fr kurzfristigen, gnstigen Strandurlaub hat, immer her damit!


Naja, je nachdem wo du hinwillst, gibts auf Holidaycheck noch ganz gute Angebote...oder halt so ultra Last-Minute bei L'tur?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Lol und ich dachte ich wr die einzige, die sich lieber mit solchen Sachen beschftigt  :Grinnnss!:  Urlaub ist leider nicht drin....aber derzeit beschftige ich mich mit der hochbrisanten Frage ob ein Wollmantel als bergangsjacke geeignet ist...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Sicher nicht, ich glaub Bock auf Mndliches hat hier keiner...und so langsam muss man ja auch Torschlusspanik kriegen, dass der Sommer rum is!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ha Sommer...hab mich damit abgefunden, dass ich den in diesem Jahr verpasst habe..danke Physikum!

----------


## mathematicus

> Naja, je nachdem wo du hinwillst, gibts auf Holidaycheck noch ganz gute Angebote...oder halt so ultra Last-Minute bei L'tur?


Alles ausgecheckt, ist aber relativ teuer. Vielleicht verschieb ich's gleich auf die Weihnachtsferien und dafr dann etwas weiter weg^^

----------


## mvy44

Hi Leute,

ich hab folgendes Problem und brauche dringend euren Rat  :Traurig: 

Ich sitze hier mit nem riesen Heulkrampf. Ich habe am 2.9 meine mndliche Prfung. Meine schriftliche habe ich bereits bestanden.
Es ist mein letzter Versuch und meine Prferkombi ist nicht wirklich berauschend... Sie fragen alle 2 quer Beet und haben nicht gerade nen guten Ruf. So manch einer wurde schon geext. Und mein letzter Prfer, prft zum ersten Mal berhaupt. Auf meine Anfrage ob etwas ausgeschlossen werden kann, hie es nein, alles kommt dran.

Ich habe durch meinen Job, nicht viel Zeit gehabt zu lernen... und habe aber immer versucht meine Defizite nach zu holen. Histo, habe ich einigermaen drauf und ana bis auf Neuro auch einigermaen. Leider habe ich das Wiederholen der Biochemie und der Physiologie seit dem schriftlichen im Mrz nicht wiederholt. Nun tendiere ich dazu dort nicht hin zu gehen. und mich Krank zu melden.

Ich hab einfach falsch gelernt. Jetzt erst wo ich Videos von Lecturio (leider erst letzte Woche ) Gesehen habe, habe ich gemerkt wie schlecht mein vorwissen ist. Ich habe die letzten Tage versucht alles zu wiederholen, aber ich hab auer EKG echt alles vergessen. Nur anatomie ist, aufgrund meiner Wiederholungen und ohne Neuro frisch.... Leute... wrdet ihr schieben? Ich tendiere dazu.

Bitte gebt mir nen guten Rat... :Traurig:

----------


## Sticks

Dafr das es dein letzter Versuch ist klingt das wirklich sehr schlecht vorbereitet. Wenn du Neuro gar nicht und den Rest nur so einigermaen in Anatomie drauf hast, wrde ich da auch nicht hingehen. Geschweige denn von der sehr lange entfernten Lernphase von BC und Physio. Mrz ist einfach zu lange her. 
Ich wrde beim dritten Versuch eher warten und noch einmal "richtig" lernen. Und ein halbes Jahr reicht sicher zum lesen der dualen Reihen BC, Physio und Anatomie. Dann solltest du bestimmt bestehen.

----------


## lft94

Vergiss aber nicht, dass das mit dem krankschreiben nicht so einfach ist. Wir mssen zumindest erst zum Hausarzt und dann zum Betriebsarzt. Ich bezweifel, dass dieser so leicht zu tuschen ist.
Allerdings finde ich auch, dass deine Vorbereitung wahrscheinlich zu wenig sein wird und es wahrscheinlich besser wre zu schieben. Dann solltest du Dr allerdings einen guten Plan machen und die Zeit auch sinnvoll nutzen.  :Smilie:

----------


## KirstenP

Ich frage mich, was Du im letzten halben Jahr gemacht hast. So viel arbeiten, dass Du nie auch nur eine Minute Zeit gefunden hast, um mal in ein Buch zu schauen, ist schwer vorstellbar.

----------


## valle0

Hey ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben;)

Bin auch gerade vllig am verzweifeln und jeden Tag aufs neue entweder am heulen oder in eine "die knnen mich mal" Einstellung ....
Ich mchte es inzwischen nur noch weg haben ob bestanden oder nicht...
Was ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch wahnsinnig unfair bei diesen Prfungen find,ist dass es reine Glckssache ist....
Manche Prfer schlieen total viel aus und manche berhaupt nichts....
Meine wollen einfach in jedem Fachgebiet alles wissen und auch wenn die sicher alle 3sehr nett sind,ist das in der kurzen Zeit fr mich nicht machbar...Ich lern jetzt halt auf Lcke und hoffe,dass sie nicht gerade diese erwischen😋

PS: ich wrde mich wahrscheinlich an deiner Stelle krank melden weil wenn es der letzte Versuch ist dann solltest du schon besser vorbereitet sein...
Sonst rgerst dich im Nachhinein...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab folgendes Problem und brauche dringend euren Rat 
> 
> Ich sitze hier mit nem riesen Heulkrampf. Ich habe am 2.9 meine mndliche Prfung. Meine schriftliche habe ich bereits bestanden.
> Es ist mein letzter Versuch und meine Prferkombi ist nicht wirklich berauschend... Sie fragen alle 2 quer Beet und haben nicht gerade nen guten Ruf. So manch einer wurde schon geext. Und mein letzter Prfer, prft zum ersten Mal berhaupt. Auf meine Anfrage ob etwas ausgeschlossen werden kann, hie es nein, alles kommt dran.
> 
> Ich habe durch meinen Job, nicht viel Zeit gehabt zu lernen... und habe aber immer versucht meine Defizite nach zu holen. Histo, habe ich einigermaen drauf und ana bis auf Neuro auch einigermaen. Leider habe ich das Wiederholen der Biochemie und der Physiologie seit dem schriftlichen im Mrz nicht wiederholt. Nun tendiere ich dazu dort nicht hin zu gehen. und mich Krank zu melden.
> 
> ...


So wie sich das anhrt geht es daneben.Schieb auf jeden Fall,aber eine Frage habe ich:

Was fr einen Job hast du?

----------


## mvy44

Vielen Dank fr eure Tipps. Ich arbeite Teilzeit (Krankenhaus) und bin Alleinerziehend. und mit 30 Jahren auch nicht gerade die jngste  :grrrr....:  

Ist ja nicht so das ich garnichts gelernt habe. Ich habe mich auf mein Mega Defizit Anatomie und Histologie Konzentriert. Die Grundlagen sitzen auch, aber ich hab mich in den Testaten immer so knapp gehalten und das ist nun die Abrechnung  :grrrr....:  Ich hab bei lernen wirklich gemerkt das ich mega schlimme defizite habe. z.B Basalganglien, oder Limbischen system. Ich hab erst vor einer Woche zum ersten mal was vom Nervus splanchnicus oder von den Kopf hals ganglien. 

Ich werde schieben, Danke fr eure Tipps.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich werde mir jetzt regelmig alle Themen wiederholen. und meinen Lernplan besser planen... euch allen die antrete wnsch ich wirklich viel glck.. 

LG

----------


## Sticks

Klingt fr mich nach Traumtnzern und die Schuld wird wieder woanders gesucht. Davon gibt es viele, aber weit kommt man damit nicht. 

Dann viel Glck.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

?!
Sie sucht die Schuld doch gar nicht bei anderen?? Hat sie doch zugegeben, dass sie nen unvorteilhaften Plan hatte und whrend der Semester zu wenig gelernt hat. Zumal sie auch ein Kind hat, das sie alleine erziehen muss. Aber der Spruch von dir berrascht mich leider gar nicht.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@mvy44: ich hoffe du schaffst das mit dem Schieben. Falls du es schaffst und dir so ein halbes Jahr Zeit verschaffst, mach mal eine realistische! analyse wieso es klemmt (am besten mit nem guten freund/in) ob du falsch/zu viel/zu unstruktiert lernst...Viel Erfolg... Und notfalls nach professioneller Hilfe Ausschau halten...

----------


## Sticks

... Ok ok. Ich meinte auch nur das angesprochene Alter.

----------


## AEVERON

Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wie man beim Drittversuch so schlecht vorbereitet sein kann. Eigentlich sollte man doch aus den zwei Versuchen vorher daraus gelernt haben, dass einem das groe P nicht zugeflogen kommt?!?

----------


## cxv85

Ich hab in 2 Tagen mndliches und krieg nichts mehr rein  :Traurig:  Ich fhl mich so bes****** vorbereitet, dabei hab ich mich doch jeden Tag versucht anzustrengen...

----------


## AEVERON

Dann einfach mal Buch zu und raus ins normale Leben

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bin in 3 Tage dran und bin komplett am Ende. Hab das Gefhl alles vergessen zuhaben. Anatomie kann ich einfach nicht mehr lernen und obwohl ich gerade bei Muskeln und Neuro mega Lcken habe werde ich agressiv sobald ich die Promethen nur sehe. BC ist das einzige was geht, wobei ich Genetik, Hormone und Neurotransmitter noch kompett machen muss (Fav von meinem Prfer) und Physio ist ein Desater.... da kann ich keine Formel, die Niere mit ihren 100mio transport Gedns und die blde Lunge mit den Drcken :kotzen:  wenn ich nicht gerade schlafe, bin ich a, heulen...

----------


## cxv85

Schliee mich da voll und ganz an. Einfach alles ist weg, dabei konnte ich das doch (halbwegs) vor noch nichtmal 2 Wochen....

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab die letzte Woche soviel wie mglich getan und gestern, als ich mit meiner Kollegin Probeprfung spielte, war der Groteil weg.
Ich hab nchsten Montag.Physio hab ich wenig getan,BC macht mich wahnsinnig und das Lieblingsthema meine Anatomen ist Neuro in allen Formen und Farben.Leider fragt er auch alles andere ab

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

naja laut PsychSoz vergisst man ja nie, man kann es nur gerade nicht abrufen. Ich hoffe einfach auf das Talent der Prfer, wissen zu mobilisieren. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich im Prp Testat immer auf einmal wusste...

----------


## Matzexc1

> naja laut PsychSoz vergisst man ja nie, man kann es nur gerade nicht abrufen. Ich hoffe einfach auf das Talent der Prfer, wissen zu mobilisieren. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich im Prp Testat immer auf einmal wusste...


Stimmt.Ich musste mir in der Prfung den Embryonalkreislauf herleiten,was auch geklappt hat.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> wenn ich nicht gerade schlafe, bin ich a, heulen...


Ohja, heulen kann ich z.Z. sehr gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wrde ich in heulen, toben, schlafen und essen geprft, wrde ich ne 1+ bekommen

----------


## Muriel

Bis aufs schlafen klingt das nach meiner fnfzehn Monate alten Tochter  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

tja..regression

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Darf ich mal fragen, ob ihr im Physikum so ungefhr prozentemig das selbe gekreuzt habt wie vorher am Ende daheim?

Hab es hier nicht gro verfolgt.

----------


## AK92

Hello! Hab heute meine mndliche hinter mir, war zwar keine Glans-Leistung (hh),  und ich war hier auch nur stiller Leser bis jetzt, aber wollte euch nur nochmal Mut machen: ihr schafft das schon! Die Prfer verlangen wirklich, WIRKLICH nur grundlagen, die specials die im altprotokoll vorkommen sind eben fr die 1er oder 2er fragen. es ging wirklich den prfern nicht darum, uns rauszuprfen, sondern uns immer weiterzuhelfen. ja also war voll ok . und das gefhl danach ist ABARTIG! ich drck euch die daumen! und jetzt erstmal medi learn hefte verbrennen <3

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hello! Hab heute meine mndliche hinter mir, war zwar keine Glans-Leistung (hh),  und ich war hier auch nur stiller Leser bis jetzt, aber wollte euch nur nochmal Mut machen: ihr schafft das schon! Die Prfer verlangen wirklich, WIRKLICH nur grundlagen, die specials die im altprotokoll vorkommen sind eben fr die 1er oder 2er fragen. es ging wirklich den prfern nicht darum, uns rauszuprfen, sondern uns immer weiterzuhelfen. ja also war voll ok . und das gefhl danach ist ABARTIG! ich drck euch die daumen! und jetzt erstmal medi learn hefte verbrennen <3


Merci.Ich verkauf die aktuelleren und die anderen Sachen+Protkollbgen aus den Praktika dienen zur Errichtung eines Scheiterhaufens.Wer macht mit?

Allerdings erst nach dem erfolgreichen Physikum.Am 8.9 um 8 Uhr bin ich dran

----------


## Natik92

> Hello! Hab heute meine mndliche hinter mir, war zwar keine Glans-Leistung (hh),  und ich war hier auch nur stiller Leser bis jetzt, aber wollte euch nur nochmal Mut machen: ihr schafft das schon! Die Prfer verlangen wirklich, WIRKLICH nur grundlagen, die specials die im altprotokoll vorkommen sind eben fr die 1er oder 2er fragen. es ging wirklich den prfern nicht darum, uns rauszuprfen, sondern uns immer weiterzuhelfen. ja also war voll ok . und das gefhl danach ist ABARTIG! ich drck euch die daumen! und jetzt erstmal medi learn hefte verbrennen <3


Danke frs Mut machen  :Smilie: 
Ich wrde gerade echt einiges dafr geben, auch endlich mal fertig mit diesem Physikum zu sein...statt dessen muss ich noch gut 2 Wochen bangen. Erst habe ich mich ja drber gefreut, dass ich einen recht spten Termin bekommen habe, weil sich mein naiver Kopf gedacht hat, dass ich nach der schriftlichen Prfung nochmal richtig beim Lernen rein hauen kann  :bhh: 
Aber natrlich habe ich da falsch gedacht...die Luft ist definitiv raus, ich wrde es so gerne hinter mich bringen und statt dessen zwinge ich mich zu lernen, was im Moment eher sinnlos erscheint. Ich habe das Gefhl, dass nichts hngen bleibt. Ich kann einfach keine Bcher mehr sehen  :kotzen: 
...das musste einfach mal gesagt werden.

----------


## AK92

> Merci.Ich verkauf die aktuelleren und die anderen Sachen+Protkollbgen aus den Praktika dienen zur Errichtung eines Scheiterhaufens.Wer macht mit?
> 
> Allerdings erst nach dem erfolgreichen Physikum.Am 8.9 um 8 Uhr bin ich dran


ich mach mit! bringe meinen 5 kilo ordner, marshmallows + stoppersocken.

----------


## eb2911

> Danke frs Mut machen 
> Ich wrde gerade echt einiges dafr geben, auch endlich mal fertig mit diesem Physikum zu sein...statt dessen muss ich noch gut 2 Wochen bangen. Erst habe ich mich ja drber gefreut, dass ich einen recht spten Termin bekommen habe, weil sich mein naiver Kopf gedacht hat, dass ich nach der schriftlichen Prfung nochmal richtig beim Lernen rein hauen kann 
> Aber natrlich habe ich da falsch gedacht...die Luft ist definitiv raus, ich wrde es so gerne hinter mich bringen und statt dessen zwinge ich mich zu lernen, was im Moment eher sinnlos erscheint. Ich habe das Gefhl, dass nichts hngen bleibt. Ich kann einfach keine Bcher mehr sehen 
> ...das musste einfach mal gesagt werden.


hey, geht mir ganz genauso... ich muss auch noch zwei wochen ausharren und hab absolut keinen nerv mehr. egal wies endet, hauptsache es ist dann erstmal vorbei

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Danke frs Mut machen 
> Ich wrde gerade echt einiges dafr geben, auch endlich mal fertig mit diesem Physikum zu sein...statt dessen muss ich noch gut 2 Wochen bangen. Erst habe ich mich ja drber gefreut, dass ich einen recht spten Termin bekommen habe, weil sich mein naiver Kopf gedacht hat, dass ich nach der schriftlichen Prfung nochmal richtig beim Lernen rein hauen kann 
> Aber natrlich habe ich da falsch gedacht...die Luft ist definitiv raus, ich wrde es so gerne hinter mich bringen und statt dessen zwinge ich mich zu lernen, was im Moment eher sinnlos erscheint. Ich habe das Gefhl, dass nichts hngen bleibt. Ich kann einfach keine Bcher mehr sehen 
> ...das musste einfach mal gesagt werden.


ich wollte ja auch nen spten Termin haben. Nochmal reinhauen...HaHaHa. Das einzige wo ich noch reinhaue ist das Gesicht von dem nchsten der Carboanhydrase erwhnt

----------


## Overshoot

hab die mndliche auch erfolgreich hinter mehr und kann nur besttigen, auch was ich von einigen kommilitonen gehrt habe, dass die mndliche echt viel oberflchlicher ist als man erwartet ! es werden echt die basics erstmal abgefragt, selbst bei den harten prfern die jede uni hat- sobald man ins detail gehen wollte wurde meistens stopp gesagt und zur nchsten frage geleitet- wenn die prfer details hren wollten haben sie danach dann selbst gefragt, und das immer am ende der jeweiligen 20 minuten ihres faches um zu schauen was man noch wei- bei uns an der uni hat ein anatomieprof auch einen schlechten ruf, die aber bei ihm durchfallen sind aber echt schlecht vorbereitet gewesen ( am ende ist es immer der prof der filtern will :Big Grin: )- zwar kommen dann so fragen wie die muskeln des ohres und alle makroskopischen strukturen der ohrmuschel am modell zeigen, aber auch erst nachdem (z.t mit sehr viel hilfe bei einigen) laut protkollen die sachen zum bestanden gefragt wurden

viel kraft noch beim lernen und viel erfolg ! denkt an die klinik  ::-dance:

----------


## Monsunfisch

@schmuggel- In drei Tagen? Etwa auch am Freitag wie ich?

Mir geht es mal wieder genauso wie dir- das einzige was halbwegs geht ist Histo und situs (Irgs...), wobei man ja auch da nen doofes Thema kriegen kann. Alle Spezialthemen kann ich null, besonders in Biochemie, Physio :@ Kotzzzz... Formel, Zusammenhnge, und vor allem- Ionenkanle in allen Farben der Welt. Kann ich genau.gar.nicht.

Ich will, dass es Freitag nachmittag ist, dass ich vll ne 3 in Gedanken festhalte und mich der Freiheit hingebe die wir alle sowas von verdient haben!!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ne donnerstag. ich zhle heute noch mit.... Ich msste irgendwie noch mal alles wiederholen, aber keine zeit und ich hab null plan... wenn der von mir die glykoneogense hren will....  :Nixweiss:  das soll aufhren :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

Schmuggel, du bist doch eh voll gut! (was ich so vom schriftlichen mitgelesen habe ^^)
bin sicher du packst das mit links! nur nicht verrckt machen lassen auf den letzten paar metern

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ja schriftlich war echt gut, aber im moment habe ich das Gefhl am Donnerstag keinen gescheiten satz formulieren zu knnen. Lernen geht auch kaum noch, weil ich fix und alle bin. Ich wei auch dass es irgendwie wird, aber seit gestern dreh ich durch

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

naja kurz vor mndlichen Prfungen, schaltet das Hirn meistens irgendwie auf Tabula rasa, aber das ist ,denke ich, normal  :Smilie: 
Vielleicht noch ein bisschen ausspannen oder einen halben tag mal wirklich nichts angucken und versuchen die Seele baumeln zu lassen. Das was du knnen musst, kannst du mit sicherheit schon. 
bin berzeugt das wird!  :Rock:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Naja, ich hab grad in Physio angefangen, den dicken Schmidt-Lang-Thews durchzuarbeiten, weil ich mir dachte, wenn ich alles im Dezail lese, werde ich es schon im Groben wiedergeben knnen. Aber a) wenn ich was erklre, wo differenziere ich da zwischen oberflchlichem und Details? Ich mein, bei Anatomie kann ich sagen "die Extensoren machen dies und das" und bei Bedarf welche aufzhlen, aber in Physio ergeben sich ja schon die Zusammenhnge aus Details. Und b) hab ich dann auch noch festgestellt, dass diverse Facts, die der Prfer laut Protokoll hren will, in irgendwelchen mini Nebenstzen stehen, die sonst wohl ich keinem Buch unter 500 Seiten je erwhnt werden.  :Heul:

----------


## Sticks

Mit welchem Buch hast du denn fr die Klausuren gelernt? Da haben bei uns nicht die Medilearn Dinger gereicht, ich denke wie bei allen anderen Unis auch nicht. Ich habe einfach fr die Mndliche den Stoff der Standartwerke drauf gehabt, die ich schon in den Semestern zum lernen benutzt habe.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

in bc muss ich nur noch Hormone und Genetik machen, das geht in 2 Tagen. In Physio bin ich auf klb umgestiegen. denke mal das geht morgen auch durch und Anatomie ist meine Lcke, der Prof ist nett und steht auf hist, was mir wiederum liegt. Auerdem quatscht der wohl auch nicht mit rein wenn es um Noten etc geht. Hoffe mal das ich Mittwoch nochmal die absoluten Fav. durch gehen kann... Naja und die Praktikumsskripte msste ich mir angucken und die histo bilder und die Protokolle und... whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Monsunfisch

:Frown:  Nicht durchdrehen... bis Donnerstag sind es immernoch 2 Tage! Ich zb habe eben sau Pech mit Physio, das Gefhl da geht garnix mehr. Und ich bin echt kein berflieger und muss mir meine Basics zusammenkratzen... Puh, wird das tzend. Ich will dass es vorbei ist, es soll VORBEI sein... wenn ich noch einmal auf Facebook lese dass mal wieder einer bestanden hat und durch ist...

 :kotzen: 

Und berhaupt, wer denkt sich so ne Folter aus  :Frown:  Es ist September Leute... wo ist unser Sommer???????

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Mit welchem Buch hast du denn fr die Klausuren gelernt? Da haben bei uns nicht die Medilearn Dinger gereicht, ich denke wie bei allen anderen Unis auch nicht. Ich habe einfach fr die Mndliche den Stoff der Standartwerke drauf gehabt, die ich schon in den Semestern zum lernen benutzt habe.


Mix aus Standardwerken und Skripten. ML eigentlich nur, wenn ich ne idiotensichere Erklrung brauchte, weil ich irgendwo was gar nicht gerafft hab. Wenn ich das les, ist ja alles ok und ich denk mir ja klar, alles logo, aber selber wiedergeben, dann noch in ner Stresssituation bzw. bei Prfern, die man nicht kennt... Hab noch 10 Tage jetzt, bis WE Physio, danach BC und Anatomie immer parallel. Ich hab halt das Gefhl, dass ich viel in der Breite, aber fast nix in der Tiefe wei  :Frown:

----------


## tsingtao2

Wann gibt es eigentlich die Ergebnisse vom Schriftlichen?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Oh Mann, ich kann nicht mehr und ich will nicht mehr und immernoch so viele Tage...auch soviele Defizite, von daher grad gut, dass es noch ne Weile hin ist, aber kann das alles nicht mehr sehen! Heute Nacht hab ich von Schultermuskulatur getrumt und mein erster Gedanke heut Morgen nachm Aufwachen waren GABA-Rezeptoren. Und jetzt wieder hinhocken, Thorax und dann Histo und dann Physio...ich kann das alles nicht mehr sehen grad. Und dann noch das Gefhl, dass nicht grad was rumkommt beim Lernen. Ich kann nicht mal den Kram, den ich gestern wiederholt hab, gescheit wiedergeben, geschweige denn irgendwelches Zeugs von letzter Woche...  :Traurig:

----------


## lft94

> Oh Mann, ich kann nicht mehr und ich will nicht mehr und immernoch so viele Tage...auch soviele Defizite, von daher grad gut, dass es noch ne Weile hin ist, aber kann das alles nicht mehr sehen! Heute Nacht hab ich von Schultermuskulatur getrumt und mein erster Gedanke heut Morgen nachm Aufwachen waren GABA-Rezeptoren. Und jetzt wieder hinhocken, Thorax und dann Histo und dann Physio...ich kann das alles nicht mehr sehen grad. Und dann noch das Gefhl, dass nicht grad was rumkommt beim Lernen. Ich kann nicht mal den Kram, den ich gestern wiederholt hab, gescheit wiedergeben, geschweige denn irgendwelches Zeugs von letzter Woche...


Mit geht es genauso. Ich hab jetzt noch 8 Tage, aber selbst die erscheinen mir zu wenig... Ich bin unglaublich langsam beim wiederholen, weil mein Gehirn lieber andere Sachen machen will. Dann kommt noch die blockierende Angst dazu.  :Frown:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja das stimmt. Manchmal merk ich, wie ich im Geiste Sachen durchgeh und dann stndig pltzlich steckenbleib und nicht mehr wei, wie ich weitererklren soll, weil mir irgendwas fehlt...oder ich verwechsel Sachen und wei nicht mehr, was wie rum war, auch bei eigentlich einfachen Sachen...wenn das so in der Prfung luft, dann gut Nacht.  :Wand:

----------


## nie

ich werf mal ne Runde Keks und Entspannungstee in die Runde... Durchalten, ihr schafft das!
Ich hab brigens letztens getrumt, dass ich ein C-reaktives Protein bin. Und am Samstag bin ich die ganze Zeit auf der Bauchaorta auf- und abgefahren... scheint normal zu sein in solchen Prfungsphasen...


Ich arbeite seit gestern wieder Vollzeit, Lernaufwand ist deshalb eher bersichtlich. Hab aber auch noch 20 Tage und ja schon das ganze Semester gelernt, deshalb gehts mir noch halbswegs gut. Hoffe mal, dass die Panik erst in der letzten Woche zum Vorschein kommt. Gestern mal nen Kumpel abgefragt, der Ende der Woche geprft wird und doch erstaunlich viel gewusste, beruhigt mich ein bisschen. 

Bereitet ihr eigentlich auch die Zweitprfer vor? Mein Anatomieprfer fragt berwiegend die Histoprperate (also sowohl mikro- als auch makroskopisch), was ja primr Situs ist und Hirnnerven/Schdel. Deshalb bin ich versucht, Bewegungsapparat und Embryo grozgig zu umgehen. Der Zweitprfer fragt jedoch wirklich alles und ich hab irgendwie Sorgen, dass ich dann dumm dastehe, wenn der kommt... :-/

----------


## Agrobacterium

Zweitprfer? Bei uns kam soweit ich wei noch nie ein anderer als angekndigt. Ich wei ja nicht, wie wahrscheinlich das is, aber wenn man Prfer vorher bekannt gibt, dann ja zu dem Zweck, dass sich Studenten gezielt vorbereiten knnen. Allerdings wenn du genug Zeit hast, wrd ich auf jeden Fall die Basics vom Bewegungsapparat anschauen. Ich hab leider das Pech, dass mein Prfer sehr gern Embryo fragt, ich dazu aber absolut keine Zeit habe, da mehr als allgemeine Embryo zu wiederholen... 

Meine Thoraxsession lief halbwegs ok, allerdings nur weil man Strukturen benennen kann, heit das ja nich lang nix. Auch sehr beliebt bei uns sind porto-/cavocavale Anastomosen, die ich mir ums Verrecken nicht merken kann...keine Ahnung warum aber es bleibt einfach nicht im Kopf.

----------


## lft94

> Auch sehr beliebt bei uns sind porto-/cavocavale Anastomosen, die ich mir ums Verrecken nicht merken kann...keine Ahnung warum aber es bleibt einfach nicht im Kopf.


Haha die kann ich mir auch einfach nicht merken. Schon tausendmal wiederholt.  :Big Grin: 
...aber wenns nur das wre...  :Frown:

----------


## mathematicus

> Zweitprfer? Bei uns kam soweit ich wei noch nie ein anderer als angekndigt. Ich wei ja nicht, wie wahrscheinlich das is, aber wenn man Prfer vorher bekannt gibt, dann ja zu dem Zweck, dass sich Studenten gezielt vorbereiten knnen.


hm, nein?  :Big Grin:  Also bei uns stand extra in der Einladung, dass kein Rechtsanspruch auf die genannte Prferkombi besteht und sie sich spontan ndern kann, auch noch am Tag der Prfung. Aber 1 Woche vorher ist es halt auch fast egal, wer einen prft, kenne auch keinen, der bei uns wegen spontanem Prferwechsel durchgefallen ist. Aber wenn man die Prfer noch frher gesagt kriegt, ist es halt rgerlich, wenn man sich gezielt darauf vorbereitet hat und dann zB auf einmal jemanden bekommt, der/die alles prft.

----------


## sailor1989

Also ich hab mich nicht auf die Zweitprfer vorbereitet, die Erstprfer waren schon speziell genug und ich hatte nur ne Handvoll Tage.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Kann mich nicht mal mehr fr 5 Minuten aufraffen  :Frown:

----------


## Matzexc1

> hm, nein?  Also bei uns stand extra in der Einladung, dass kein Rechtsanspruch auf die genannte Prferkombi besteht und sie sich spontan ndern kann, auch noch am Tag der Prfung. Aber 1 Woche vorher ist es halt auch fast egal, wer einen prft, kenne auch keinen, der bei uns wegen spontanem Prferwechsel durchgefallen ist. Aber wenn man die Prfer noch frher gesagt kriegt, ist es halt rgerlich, wenn man sich gezielt darauf vorbereitet hat und dann zB auf einmal jemanden bekommt, der/die alles prft.


Ist bei uns schon passiert.Einer der Physioprofs kam als Ersatz und verbreitete heute eine Stimmung wie kurz vor dem Weltuntergang,Ergebnis: 3,4,durchgefallen. Zum Glck steht der kurz vor der Emeritierung

Ich bereite mich auch nur auf das bekannte Trio optimal vor,aber auf andere....?????

----------


## Anatom90

Das kann schon passieren das der eigentlich geplante Prfer unerwartet ausfllt und dafr ein ''Ersatzprfer'' erscheint. Ich meine das steht auch auf der Rckseite bei der Rechtsbelehrung..war jedenfalls bei uns letztes Jahr so… und ja ich meine sogar dass bei einer Gruppe der eigentliche Prfer aufgrund von Krankheit ausgefallen ist… kann echt passieren. Aber macht euch darber mal keinen Kopf, ist eher selten  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

tata meine Physio Prferin hat neue Lieblingsthemen. Aber mir Kack egal !!! Soll die doch fragen was die will, die blde Kuh, ich kann den schei nicht mehr sehen!!!! in gut 48h und 15 minuten ist es vorbei!!! Und ich werde alles verbrennen? Nix gegen ML aber diese Hefte!!!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Leute ich bitte euch, tretet mir verbal in den Arsch - gern FSK 18 und unverschmt - gern auch per PN  :Big Grin: 

Lasst eure Wut raus und macht mich fertig - sonst lern ich gar nimmer  :Frown:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Du hast die Ruhe, das ist unglaublich! Ich geb dir was von meiner Verzweiflung, dass hilft mehr als alle Arschtritte.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bin auch nicht verzweifelt oder gestresst. ich bin einfach tot. wenn ich alle meine freunde am lernen oder im urlaub wren wrde ich auch andere dinge tun als lernen... zum mal jetzt so kram gefragt wird berwelchen rezeptor thermogenin wird...
hallo? will meine physio prferin karriere beim impp machen?

----------


## Agrobacterium

Was soll ich sagen...mein Physioprfer fragt Laplace und so nen Schei...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

h find ich jetzt nich so wild... Ich hab vorallem angst vorm rechnen, dass kann ich eh so gut und wenn dann nich 3 Profs zugucken kommt es bestimmt prima, wenn ich mit den Fingern rechne... Warum zum teufel fragt die Tante Temperatur regulation??? Das steht im KLB gerade mal auf einer seite was...

----------


## cxv85

Ich bin am Verzweifeln..... Das einzig Positive ist, dass es bald vorbei ist. Seit ich angefangen habe mich aufs Mndliche vorzubereiten hab ich das Gefhl ich wsste immer weniger... zum Kotzen ist das..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@cxv: dito. Ich hab auch nicht das Gefhl, mir wrde mehr Zeit helfen, das ist das einzig positive... Ich bin einfach tot. Hab gedacht beim schriftlichen htte ich viel geheult

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nicht aufgeben, bald sind wir alle frei!!!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Puuuuuuh...leichter gesagt als getan, wenn man jeden Tag von neuen 20 jubelnden Kommilitonen gestresst wird  :keule:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich freu mich unglaublich fr alle, die z.Z. fertig werden..das stresst mich nicht.

----------


## cxv85

Ich geb auf. In 7,5 Stunden geh ich da rein und versag einfach. Hatte gerade einen 1 sndigen Heulkrampf am Telefon, ich kann einfach nicht mehr... :Traurig:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich freu mich unglaublich fr alle, die z.Z. fertig werden..das stresst mich nicht.


Gleichfalls.Ich hab gestern in der Anatomie Modelle ausgeliehen und hab Erfolge und Misserfolge gesehen.Sat ja nichts ber die eigene Prfung aus.Viel Erfolg uns allen




> Ich geb auf. In 7,5 Stunden geh ich da rein und versag einfach. Hatte gerade einen 1 sndigen Heulkrampf am Telefon, ich kann einfach nicht mehr...


Daumen sind gedrckt.

----------


## Anoulie

Wir schaffen das! Wir alle! Bittesehr, eine Tte Motivation!

Aber mal ehrlich, ich bin deutlich weniger gestresst als ich dachte. Ich habe ziemlich viele Lcken (zwar noch bis Dienstag Zeit, sie zu stopfen, aber bei allen wird mir das nicht gelingen), aber ich steh auf mndliche Prfungen und kann besser reden als kreuzen, also... Im 3. Semester war ich dank Biochemie gestresster  :Big Grin: 

Egal, wie das hier ausgeht, ich erachte es als meine grte Leistung, ohne wirkliche Nervenzusammenbrche durch die Lernzeit gekommen zu sein  :Grinnnss!: 

Und jetzt wieder Insulin  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich hatte bisher auch nur eine mndliche Prfung, die nicht sooo toll lief (aber immernoch akzeptabel ok), der Rest war eigentlich immer gut. Trotzdem hab ich tierisch Schiss, der Stoff war halt auch noch nie so umfangreich! Und es gibt so viele Minithemen, die man (ich) aus Zeitgrnden auen vor lassen muss, aber ich hab immer diese Horrorvision, dass grad die drankommen! Z.B. mein Physiomensch hat laut Altprotokollen noch nie Verdauung gefragt, obwohl das ja echt ein wichtiges Thema is, stattdessen fragt er so Krams wie Lokomotionsreflex und Laplace und binokulres Sehen, wo man mit Grundlagen find ich nicht sooo weit kommt  :Frown:  Dazu kann ich bestenfalls sagen klar, das gibts und es ist im Auge und hat irgendwas mit Querdisparation zu tun...na toll. Ich bin jetzt hin und hergerissen, ich muss schon die groen Themen Herz, Lunge, Niere draufhaben, aber das alles bringt mir ja nix, wenn der so nen Schei fragt...und ich kann ja nicht alle diese Minithemen aus den Altprotokollen aufarbeiten...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Hab mal ne fachliche Frage, kann sein, dass ich total aufm Schlauch steh, aber ich kann mit Folgendem irgendwie nix anfangen: in nem Altprotokoll hat mein Physioprfer einen gefragt, wie denn durch Kalium eine Vasodilatation zustande km. Mir fllt dazu spontan nix ein und konnte mir auch keinen rechten Reim drauf ergooglen. Kann mir jemand erklren, wie das geht?

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass das auf zellulrer ebene zu erklren ist.
auf docCheck ist es ganz grob angeschnitten:
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Flus...Vasodilatation
kommt jetzt darauf an, wie genau dein Prfer das wissen will. aber Kaliumkanle, verndertes Mebranpotential, Stickstoffmonoxydsynthase, Scherkrfte und Endothelgewebe hrt sich schon mal sehr fachmnnisch an ^^ (und man kann dazu vielleicht noch etwas mehr googeln, wenn man zumindest schon mal die schlagwrter kennt)

----------


## sailor1989

K sammelt sich wie CO2, Adenosin etc bei unterversorgung an und sorgt ber bestimmte Mechanismen wie spezielle Kanle, aber auch NO, glaube ich, dass das Gef dilatiert und dadurch der Abschnitt besser versorgt wird

----------


## Agrobacterium

Den Artikel hatte ich auch gefunden, das war der einzige, was annhernd logisch erschien, alles andere was ich gefunden hatte, waren mehr so halbgare Untersuchungsergebnisse, die aber noch in keiner Literatur stehen. Im Altprotokoll klang das eben so, als htte er einen ganz gngigen 2nd messenger Mechanismus, so wie NO hren wollen und darauf konnte ich mir dann keinen Reim machen, aer es scheint ja wirklich nichts zu sein, was absolute Basics sind  :Smilie:  Aber er ist wohl auch bekannt dafr, derlei seltsame Sachen zu fragen. Anderes Beispiel wre, inwiefern Histamin den Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus beeinflusst. Ergebnis nach googlen: man vermutet einen Zusammenhang, nix Genaues wei man nicht.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lft94

Ich wei nicht wann es mir das letzte mal so scheie ging. Ich schlafe kaum noch, da ich voller Panik bin. Muss in 6 tagen jetzt noch Biochemie und physio machen.  :Frown:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Mir gehts hnlich, hab nen bestndigen Ruhepuls ber 100 und kann kaum mehr was essen, weil mir stndig bel ist. Die Physikumsvorbereitung hat mich schon 3kg gekostet, wird Zeit, dass es endlich vorbei ist.  :Traurig:

----------


## lft94

Ja essen tue ich auch kaum noch. Damit komme ich aber an sich klar, weil ich das gewhnt bin vor Prfungen. Aber immer nur ein paar Stunden unruhiger schlaf, stndig Kopfschmerzen  :Frown:  und genug wei ich noch lange nicht.  :Frown:

----------


## Matzexc1

Spannungskopfschmerz links Frontal/Parietal. Nervositt und gelegentliche Panikattacken. Essensverhalten normal.Mit Zunahme von Sspeisen. Eine Waage hab ich seit Juli nicht mehr angesehen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

> Aber er ist wohl auch bekannt dafr, derlei seltsame Sachen zu fragen. Anderes Beispiel wre, inwiefern Histamin den Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus beeinflusst. Ergebnis nach googlen: man vermutet einen Zusammenhang, nix Genaues wei man nicht.


oh yeah, ist dein prfer denn in der forschung ttig? unsere Biologen waren in der mndlichen Prfung immer ganz scharf auf knock out muse ^^ in jedem kapitel, ob es nun gerade gepasst hat oder nicht, kam was mit ner rekombinanten knockout maus dran  :bhh: 

ihr schafft das schon! hrt sich so an, als wrden die basics sitzen und damit hat man ja schon fast die halbe miete  :Smilie: 
schick euch malne runde motivation  :Jump:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja, aber eigentlich erforscht er so Schmerzzeugs, aber gerade das hat er noch nie gefragt.  :Big Grin:  Wahrscheinlich will er nicht mit unseren rudimentren Kenntnissen in dem Bereich schockiert werden  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Hab heute endlich meine Prfer bekommen und knnte aus dem Fenster springen. Un-mg-lich. !  :Frown: 

So erstmal frust-essen.

----------


## sailor1989

So ging es mir auch, ich dacht jetzt ist alles vorbei. Und dann war die Pruefung super. Also ganz locker bleiben, das wird schon  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Hab heute endlich meine Prfer bekommen und knnte aus dem Fenster springen. Un-mg-lich. ! 
> 
> So erstmal frust-essen.


Wann bist du dran?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Wann bist du dran?


17.9 Nachmittag. Wenigstens ausgeschlafen "entjungfert" werden - if you know what i mean ... ^^

Werd jetzt mal mein bestes geben ...

----------


## lft94

> 17.9 Nachmittag. Wenigstens ausgeschlafen "entjungfert" werden - if you know what i mean ... ^^
> 
> Werd jetzt mal mein bestes geben ...


Dann hast du ja wenigstens noch eine Menge Zeit.  :Smilie:  ich schwanke immer noch zwischen- das wird schon die anderen haben es ja auch geschafft und - ich bin zu dumm und kann mir nix (mehr) merken und vergesse viel zu schnell. Naja, bald ist es vorbei...

----------


## Agrobacterium

Es sagt immer jeder, wenn man das schriftliche hat, packt man das mndliche locker, aber dann gbs ja kaum jemanden, der das mndliche nachholen muss... Ich bin heute echt wieder extrem unten. V.a. nachdem ich so die Protokolle lese, von denen aus meinem Semester, die schon durch sind und meine Prfer auch hatten. Ist ja noch nicht mal so, als wre das nicht machbar, aber ich hab immer das Gefhl, ich htte das alles nie gewusst, an deren Stelle. Ich hab eben total Angst, dass mir unter Stress die einfachsten Sachen nicht mehr einfallen und zwei von meinen Prfern sind wohl echt stressig und lassen einem nur kurz Zeit zum Nachdenken...

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Dann hast du ja wenigstens noch eine Menge Zeit.  ich schwanke immer noch zwischen- das wird schon die anderen haben es ja auch geschafft und - ich bin zu dumm und kann mir nix (mehr) merken und vergesse viel zu schnell. Naja, bald ist es vorbei...


Ich kann mir auch nix mehr merken und muss noch die halbe Physio und ganze Biochemie machen. Auch bei den Sachen in Anatomie, von denen ich mir sicher war, die gut zu knnen, sa ich pltzlich vor meinen Lernkarten und war mir bei gar nix mehr sicher...furchtbar!  :Heul:

----------


## lft94

> Es sagt immer jeder, wenn man das schriftliche hat, packt man das mndliche locker, aber dann gbs ja kaum jemanden, der das mndliche nachholen muss... Ich bin heute echt wieder extrem unten. V.a. nachdem ich so die Protokolle lese, von denen aus meinem Semester, die schon durch sind und meine Prfer auch hatten. Ist ja noch nicht mal so, als wre das nicht machbar, aber ich hab immer das Gefhl, ich htte das alles nie gewusst, an deren Stelle. Ich hab eben total Angst, dass mir unter Stress die einfachsten Sachen nicht mehr einfallen und zwei von meinen Prfern sind wohl echt stressig und lassen einem nur kurz Zeit zum Nachdenken...


Ich Frage mich auch immer ob die Schreiber der Protokolle das immer alles gewusst haben... Klingt immer so aber dann wren ja alle bermenschen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich kann mir auch nix mehr merken und muss noch die halbe Physio und ganze Biochemie machen. Auch bei den Sachen in Anatomie, von denen ich mir sicher war, die gut zu knnen, sa ich pltzlich vor meinen Lernkarten und war mir bei gar nix mehr sicher...furchtbar!


Willkommen im Team. Hab heute erfahren das meine Physio-Prferin ziemlich erkltet ist.Sie will am Montag trotzdem kommen,aber sollte stattdessen ihr Chef eintreten kann ich mir einen Strick holen. 

Man muss nicht alles wissen.50% reicht,soweit ich wei.

Wir werden das schaffen,immer positiv bleiben(ja ich wei das das schwer ist)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Macht euch doch nicht selber so runter. Die Prfer geben doch Hilfestellungen und wissen, dass wir nervs sind. Klar haben wir alle Angst, aber sich stndig so fertig zu machen ist ja eher kontraproduktiv. Jeder tut sein bestes und mehr geht nicht.

----------


## Anoulie

> Macht euch doch nicht selber so runter. Die Prfer geben doch Hilfestellungen und wissen, dass wir nervs sind. Klar haben wir alle Angst, aber sich stndig so fertig zu machen ist ja eher kontraproduktiv. Jeder tut sein bestes und mehr geht nicht.


Richtig und danke.

Ich mach mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so einen Stress wegen der Prfung, aber das Lernen ist so nervig! Ich hab noch fnf Tage, da kann ich sowieso nicht mehr alle Lcken stopfen. Und es nervt mich, zu wissen, dass ich jetzt so und so viel Zeit fr den vensen Abfluss des Gehirns nutze, und dann werde ich was ganz anderes gefragt und diese Zeit war sozusagen verschwendet :/

----------


## Natik92

Wir hatten vor einigen Tagen eine Vorbesprechung bei einem meinem Prfer und was soll ich sagen...das sind auch nur Menschen ;)

Er meinte, dass er ganz genau wei, dass wir nicht alles wissen knnen. Er meinte auch, dass er jeden zu mehreren groen berthemen befragt. Wenn man bei einem keine Ahnung hat, stellt er erst ein paar Nachfragen und wenn er merkt, dass auch damit nichts zu holen ist, dann wechselt er einfach das Thema. Hier das gleiche Prozedere, und wenn das dritte Thema dann sehr gut sitzt, besteht man das Ganze sogar noch. Natrlich gibts dann keine gute Note, aber ich denke, dass das fr die meisten eher zweitrangig ist ;)
Klar gibt es solche und solche Prfer, aber ich denke die wenigsten wollen uns in die Pfanne hauen. Auerdem sehen die Prfer ja wie gut man bescheid wei, und bekommt dem entsprechend eher schwierige Fragen oder eben die leichteren. Wer nur  die leichten Fragen beantwortet, wird halt nicht mit ner 2 raus gehen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Bald ist es geschafft und dann sind wir endlich in der Klinik!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AK92

Das Gefhl danach ist auch das allerschnste der Welt!

----------


## Natik92

> Das Gefhl danach ist auch das allerschnste der Welt!


Das will ich aber auch hoffen...dieses ewig lange Pauken von irgendwelchen unsinnigen Fakten muss sich ja auch mal lohnen :P

----------


## Monsunfisch

Leute... ich bin vllig am Ende... Morgen frh Prfung und ich kann gefhlt NICHTS. Riesige Themengebiete in denen mein Wissen ein Krater ist. Das gibts doch nicht. Vorm Schriftlichen konnte ich das besser.

Auf dass wenigstens Anatomie klappt und in Biochemie ein gutes Thema kommt..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Du schaffst das, dir gehts wie vielen anderen, die das auch geschafft haben! Alles wird gut, viel Erfolg!

----------


## Monsunfisch

Dankeschn... ich geb einfach mein Bestes :/

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

BM!!! hab mndliche ne 2. BC und Ana waren echt gut nur in Physio war die erste frage direkt, wie die Gallensalz sekretion war, keine Ahnung gehabt, aber selbst die anderen Prfer haben leicht geschockt geguckt.
DURCHHALTEN LEUTE!!!! das gefhl is so geil. Prost

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation Schmuggel!!

----------


## Matzexc1

> BM!!! hab mndliche ne 2. BC und Ana waren echt gut nur in Physio war die erste frage direkt, wie die Gallensalz sekretion war, keine Ahnung gehabt, aber selbst die anderen Prfer haben leicht geschockt geguckt.
> DURCHHALTEN LEUTE!!!! das gefhl is so geil. Prost


Herzlichen Glckwunsch.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Wow, cool! Glckwunsch!! Jetzt sind hier ja auch fast alle durch... Ich versuche, durchzuhalten, aber es nervt. Jeden Tag der gleiche Mist und ichbhab nie das Gefhl als knnte ich jetzt mehr als am Vortag...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Joolz

Glckwunsch!!!
Ich muss leider auch noch ein paar Tage durchhalten.. Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr :-/

----------


## Matzexc1

In ca 73 Stunden bin ich durch.

----------


## nie

Und ich gucke jeden Tag auf meine Ladung um sicherzugehen, dass ich den richtigen Termin im Kopf hab weil der einfach so verdammt spt ist...

Aber erstmal Glckwunsch an alle, die schon durch sind und Daumen gedrckt fr alle, die in den nchsten Tagen dran sind.

----------


## Monsunfisch

Glckwunsch.

Ich bin auch durch. Habe leider nur eine 4... fand die Benotung nicht sehr fair.

Leider tatschlich total wahllos. Gutes Thema= gute Note. Schade, aber naja, es ist bestanden und jetzt geht es in den Urlaub, und ich werde alles verdrngen, das mit der Vorklinik zu tun hat.

Wnsche allen, die noch dran sind, viel Glck und gute Nerven.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Naja, durch ist doch durch. Glckwunsch! Wir anderen harren eben noch etwas aus...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Glckwunsch.
> 
> Ich bin auch durch. Habe leider nur eine 4... fand die Benotung nicht sehr fair.
> 
> Leider tatschlich total wahllos. Gutes Thema= gute Note. Schade, aber naja, es ist bestanden und jetzt geht es in den Urlaub, und ich werde alles verdrngen, das mit der Vorklinik zu tun hat.
> 
> Wnsche allen, die noch dran sind, viel Glck und gute Nerven.


Herzlichen Glckwunsch und vergi die Note bestanden ist bestanden. Schnen Urlaub  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lft94

Von mir auch Glckwunsch an euch alle.  :Smilie:  und die note ist doch nim wirklich egal, glaube kaum, dass man spter keine Stelle bekommt, weil man im Physikum ne 4 hatte. ;) selbst auf die 4 bin ich neidisch. Ich wills einfach nur weghaben! 
Ich merke, wie mein Krper von Tag zu Tag mehr degeneriert.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Es wird sich rchen, dass ich BWA ausgelassen habe fr das schrifltiche ...

----------


## Matzexc1

> und die note ist doch nim wirklich egal, glaube kaum, dass man spter keine Stelle bekommt, weil man im Physikum ne 4 hatte. ;)


Zitat: Und wenn er drei Stze unfallfrei rausbringt,stellen sie ihn ein und schicken ihn in die Notaufnahme zum arbeiten. Zitat Ende.
(Dr.Lisa Cuddy,Princeton Plainsboro)

----------


## Agrobacterium

:Big Grin: 

Ich glaub auch kaum, dass man mehr Geld raushandeln kann, weil man im Physikum ne 1 hatte  :Big Grin:  Obwohl...nen Versuch wrs wert!

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

Fr Stipendien kann die Physikumsnote manchmal entscheidend sein, aber ansonsten, drauf gepfiffen ^^ also von mir auch herzlichen glckwunsch

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Zitat von nem befreundeten OA: Naja was Leute mit einer 1 im Physikum sind mir schon etwas suspekt...


Boar ich hab heute nur gepennt und mir tut alles weh

----------


## Anoulie

> Es wird sich rchen, dass ich BWA ausgelassen habe fr das schrifltiche ...


Was ist denn BWA?

----------


## mathematicus

Bewegungsapparat?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anoulie

Oooh. Das hab ich fr die Mndliche ausgelassen  :Big Grin:  Mein Prfer fragt hchstens mal Adduktoren oder "wo ist der Bizeps"?

----------


## Matzexc1

> Oooh. Das hab ich fr die Mndliche ausgelassen  Mein Prfer fragt hchstens mal Adduktoren oder "wo ist der Bizeps"?


Meiner zeigt auf Muskeln,Gefe oder Nerven und mchte sie benannt haben,bzw.Die Bnder der Gelenke will er manchmal auch wissen

----------


## mathematicus

Bnder von Gelenken wurde ich auch gefragt, ekelhaftes Thema  :Big Grin:

----------


## nie

mmh, ich habs bisher auch ausgelassen. Die groen Gefe kann ich im Zweifel noch zuordnen und zu den meistens Muskeln (die nicht am Unterarm, Fu oder der Hand sind... *hstel*) wrde mir wohl auch noch der Name einfallen. 
Werde mich drauf beschrnken so "bekannte" Dinge zu lernen, die man gut abfragen kann: Skalenuslcke, Rotatorenmanschette, Adduktorengruppe... hab aber in den Protokollen meines Prfers selten was davon gelesen. Der fragt eher Kopf/Hals wenns im Knochen/Muskeln geht.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Mich hat's heute frh zusammengedreht - aufgestanden, schwarz vor Augen und schn umgefallen .... -.-

Ich berlege gerade einfach mal die Sache mit meinem Hausarzt durchzusprechen. Weil ich male mir meine Chancen fr die mndliche echt als zu gering aus (lange Geschichte ...), hab ultra Lcken und will mich echt nicht vor ca. 7 Leuten blamieren. Kann weder Glykolyse noch Citratcyklus noch Harnstoffzyklus ... und hab auch irgendwie den Spa mittlerweile verloren ...

Schwanke zwischen:

a) 11 Tage zusammenreien und einfach durchfallen und drauf "scheien"
b) Eltern/Arzt zu Rate ziehen, Schieben, berlegen - weil es wird ja nicht besser und da vergeht einem wirklich der Spa auf das studium ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Du hast noch 11 Tage? Das ist doch noch ne Menge Zeit.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Mich hat's heute frh zusammengedreht - aufgestanden, schwarz vor Augen und schn umgefallen .... -.-
> 
> Ich berlege gerade einfach mal die Sache mit meinem Hausarzt durchzusprechen. Weil ich male mir meine Chancen fr die mndliche echt als zu gering aus (lange Geschichte ...), hab ultra Lcken und will mich echt nicht vor ca. 7 Leuten blamieren. Kann weder Glykolyse noch Citratcyklus noch Harnstoffzyklus ... und hab auch irgendwie den Spa mittlerweile verloren ...
> 
> Schwanke zwischen:
> 
> a) 11 Tage zusammenreien und einfach durchfallen und drauf "scheien"
> b) Eltern/Arzt zu Rate ziehen, Schieben, berlegen - weil es wird ja nicht besser und da vergeht einem wirklich der Spa auf das studium ...


Es kann genausogut sein das sie genau das fragen was du weit.Ich hab auch jede Menge Lcken und hoffe auf Glck. 

Du hast 11 Tage.Je 3 Tage BC,Physio und Anatomie+1 Tag Histo. Schau dir die Altprotokolle an und lerne zu jedem Thema die Basics.Die Spezialitten stehen wahrscheinlich auch im Altprotokoll.

Du kannst das schaffen und falls es schiefgeht hast du alles getan was mglich war. Es kann beim Schieben auch sein das dir eine hnlich unangenehme Prfergruppe gegenbersitzt und es kann immer noch sein das einer deiner Prfer am Prfungstag durch einen viel netteren Menschen ersetzt wird.

----------


## nie

Geh hin!

Mir ging es im Frhjahr hnlich beschissen, mir haben viele Grundlagen gefehlt und ich hatte riesige Angst vor dieser Prfung. Ich bin trotzdem hingegangen und durchgefallen. Sowohl meine Eltern als auch ich selbst haben insgeheim schon mit diesem Ergebnis gerechnet auch wenn es keiner ausgesprochen hat. 
Und ich bin trotzdem froh, dass ich hingegangen bin. Ich wei jetzt, wie dieses Prfungen luft, habe diese Atmosphre schon einmal miterlebt und obwohl ich durchgefallen bin, habe ich die Prfung an sich als gar nicht so schlimm empfunden. Die Profs waren hflich und nett, habe mich nicht fr blde verkauft und auch nicht fertig gemacht.  Es ist einfach etwas anderes als die Prfungen zu schieben und dann diese riesige bengstigende Unbekannte nochmal 6 Monate vor sich herzuschieben und noch weiter Panik aufzubauen. Ich habe wesentlich weniger Angst vor meinem zweiten Versuch, weil ich wei, was mich erwartet. Klar geht mir auch noch die Muffe und mir sitzt der kleine Mann im Ohr, der fragt was passiert, wenn ich nochmal durchfalle aber es ist eben nicht mehr diese kopflose blinde Panik, die einen irgendwie lhmt. 
Und mal davon abgesehen besteht immernoch die Chance, dass du die ganze Sache doch noch besteht. Wenn vielleicht auch nur mit einer 4. In Anatomie und BC hab ich mich damals auch nicht soo dumm angestellt (richtig gut allerdings auch nicht...) und wenn ich in Physio nicht einfach gar nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommten htte, wr ich da vermutlich auch noch mit einer 4 raus. Mit einem anderen Thema htte es also auch gut gehen knnen und vielleicht hast du ja in diesem Punkt einfach mehr Glck als ich.

----------


## AK92

> Mich hat's heute frh zusammengedreht - aufgestanden, schwarz vor Augen und schn umgefallen .... -.-
> 
> Ich berlege gerade einfach mal die Sache mit meinem Hausarzt durchzusprechen. Weil ich male mir meine Chancen fr die mndliche echt als zu gering aus (lange Geschichte ...), hab ultra Lcken und will mich echt nicht vor ca. 7 Leuten blamieren. Kann weder Glykolyse noch Citratcyklus noch Harnstoffzyklus ... und hab auch irgendwie den Spa mittlerweile verloren ...
> 
> Schwanke zwischen:
> 
> a) 11 Tage zusammenreien und einfach durchfallen und drauf "scheien"
> b) Eltern/Arzt zu Rate ziehen, Schieben, berlegen - weil es wird ja nicht besser und da vergeht einem wirklich der Spa auf das studium ...



glaub mir, du hrst den anderen zwar zu in der prfung, aber mir persnlich war das sowas von total egal, was die da erzhlt haben, egal ob super oder nicht super, und auch wir hatten in der Prfungsgruppe so einige patzer, niemand hat irgendwas gesagt, wieso auch?! es sind 4 semester stoff im kopf! geh auf jeden fall hin!

----------


## Tannenanne

Wei jemand, ob und (wenn ja) wann die Ergebnisse des schriftlichen Teils vom IMPP kommen? Hab letztes Jahr irgendwas gelesen, dass die Unis dann die Meldung mit Sitzplatznummer und Punktzahlen zugeschickt bekommen und ausgehangen haben - wird das dieses Jahr auch so sein?
Denn ich schtze das endgltige Zeugnis wird ja nicht vor Oktober kommen..

----------


## lft94

> Denn ich schtze das endgltige Zeugnis wird ja nicht vor Oktober kommen..


Bei uns stand am Platz die Zeugnisse kommen erfahrungsgem in der letzten Septemberwoche.

----------


## Gefluester

Laut dem Landesprfungsamt Mainz gehen die Zeugnisse am 22.9. raus, das dauert also nicht mehr so lange.

----------


## Natik92

Bei uns hat eine Frau vom LPA am 2. Prfungstag gesagt, dass die Auswertung der schriftlichen Prfung etwa 3 Wochen in Anspruch nimmt. Wenn diese 3 Wochen abgelaufen sind, liegen die schriftlichen Ergebnisse dem LPA vor und werden anschlieend versandt, was noch einmal eine halbe bis ganze Woche dauert.

Und wann es die endgltigen Zeugnisse gibt, hngt wohl auch von der Uni ab, oder? Bei uns wird zum Beispiel bis zum 26.09. geprft...ob die es dann noch schaffen, die in der letzten Septemberwoche zu verschicken?

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Danke Leute fr eure Antworten.

Ich werd mich dann nochmal hinsetzen .. Des kommt davon wenn man immer nur das ntigste tut und den ganzen Tag Serien guckt - ber 2 Jahre hinweg -.-

----------


## Natik92

> Danke Leute fr eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich werd mich dann nochmal hinsetzen .. Des kommt davon wenn man immer nur das ntigste tut und den ganzen Tag Serien guckt - ber 2 Jahre hinweg -.-


Also wenn es die letzten 2 Jahre immer geklappt hat und dann auch sogar nur mit dem Ntigsten, dann warst du einfach effizient...und jetzt setzt du dich fr die nchsten Tage genau so effizient an die Protokolle und guckst, was dabei raus kommt. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber es gibt keinen, der in diese Prfng reingeht und sich denkt: "Das wird so richtig cool, ich wei einfach alles"
Khlen Kopf bewahren und das beste geben und auf ein bisschen Glck hoffen, dass die richtigen Themen dran kommen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok langsam kommt die Panik bei mir auch an.....Dienstag und Mittwoch isses soweit und ich hab Angst bis dahin nicht durch zu kommen...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Also wenn es die letzten 2 Jahre immer geklappt hat und dann auch sogar nur mit dem Ntigsten, dann warst du einfach effizient...und jetzt setzt du dich fr die nchsten Tage genau so effizient an die Protokolle und guckst, was dabei raus kommt. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber es gibt keinen, der in diese Prfng reingeht und sich denkt: "Das wird so richtig cool, ich wei einfach alles"
> Khlen Kopf bewahren und das beste geben und auf ein bisschen Glck hoffen, dass die richtigen Themen dran kommen


-> Ist nur dumm immer mit Altfragen zu lernen - hat wenig von "Mensch verstehen" ^^

3 Prfer bekommen die "alles" fragen - steht oft genug da: "Hat sich nicht gelohnt die Protokolle anzugucken ..."
Wei nur vom BC Menschen, der frgt gerne Praktikum ... Ist brigens der Typ, der DNA in der Dualen Reihe geschrieben hat ... (darf ich das hier sagen ^^ ?)

Ich hau mir einfach nochmal ML Basics rein ... muss fr ne dunkel rote 4--- langen ^^

Und Sanguis: Daumen gedrckt !

----------


## AK92

wird schon!

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ok langsam kommt die Panik bei mir auch an.....Dienstag und Mittwoch isses soweit und ich hab Angst bis dahin nicht durch zu kommen...


Ich bin montag um 8n dran und hab das alles lernen aufgegeben. Versuche jetzt noch das wichtigste zu machen und das war es dann. 

Ich halte euch allen die Daumen

----------


## lft94

> Ok langsam kommt die Panik bei mir auch an.....Dienstag und Mittwoch isses soweit und ich hab Angst bis dahin nicht durch zu kommen...


Hast du an 2 Tagen Prfungen ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jau am ersten Tag wird mikroskopiert und Embryo geprft und am zweiten Tag dann Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Instinct, hattest du nicht 80% im schriftlichen? Da ist doch bestimmt viel hngen geblieben  :hmmm...:

----------


## mathematicus

Auerdem sind die Prfer, die alles wissen und fragen, auch nur Menschen, hab ich bei mir in Anatomie ja auch gemerkt. ;) Am wichtigsten ist es glaube ich echt, dass man keine Angst hat.. ihr schafft das!
EDIT: schriftliches fand ich auch schwieriger als mndliches, und bei uns ging es vielen so^^

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Ok langsam kommt die Panik bei mir auch an.....Dienstag und Mittwoch isses soweit und ich hab Angst bis dahin nicht durch zu kommen...


Durchkommen mit wiederholen ist das eine, das knnte ich schaffen, aber ich glaub eben nicht, dass ich das trotzdem alles dann frei erzhlen kann... Oder meintest du dass du durchkommen willst mit LERNEN? Irgendwas auswendiglernen hab ich lngst aufgegeben, das dauert viel zu lang und am Ende wird was anderes gefragt. Ich versuche eben, viele Verknpfungen zu schaffen, damit ich mich (ggf. mit Hilfestellung, falls ich welche bekomme), an das ein oder andere erinnere...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

naja neu lernen tu ich nix, hab ich ja alles fuer die schriftliche schonmal. das mit dem frei reden bekomm ich schon hin, da hab ich viel mit meiner lerngruppe gebt. nur wenn mir die fakten nicht einfallen, isses halt ein problem.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ja das mein ich, es gibt eben viele grundlegende Sachen, die wichtig sind und auch im Detail geprft werden knnten, aber ich kann mir doch alles nicht so detailliert anschauen! Allein diese zig Transporter in der Niere oder auch Muskelkontraktion - so ungefhr wei ich das mit Myosin-Aktin-Interaktion, aber dieses Kleinzeugs mit Troponin C und I wei ich auch nur, weil ich es nochmal gelernt hab, weil es gelegentlich von meinem Prfer gefragt wird. Aber es gibt ja hnliche Beispiele in 10 andere  Physiogebieten, da kann ich das doch nicht alles so detailliert wissen, auch wenns vielleicht ntig ist... Das ist mein Problem. Und von einmal nochmal genau durchlesen bleibt auch nicht sooo viel hngen, wenn man sich 1000 Sachen nochmal durchliest...

----------


## AK92

> Ja das mein ich, es gibt eben viele grundlegende Sachen, die wichtig sind und auch im Detail geprft werden knnten, aber ich kann mir doch alles nicht so detailliert anschauen! Allein diese zig Transporter in der Niere oder auch Muskelkontraktion - so ungefhr wei ich das mit Myosin-Aktin-Interaktion, aber dieses Kleinzeugs mit Troponin C und I wei ich auch nur, weil ich es nochmal gelernt hab, weil es gelegentlich von meinem Prfer gefragt wird. Aber es gibt ja hnliche Beispiele in 10 andere  Physiogebieten, da kann ich das doch nicht alles so detailliert wissen, auch wenns vielleicht ntig ist... Das ist mein Problem. Und von einmal nochmal genau durchlesen bleibt auch nicht sooo viel hngen, wenn man sich 1000 Sachen nochmal durchliest...


ich habs vor der prfugn auch nciht geglaubt, aber es wrid viel mehr grundlegendes gefragt, als man denkt (wobei das mit troponin c, i und t doch basics ist?  :Blush: ) die detail fragen sind fr die 1 oder 2. udn eloquenz zhlt auch unglaublich viel, es gibt ja nicht ohne grund medi-learnisten, die nur mit medi learn die 2 oder 1 schaffen  :Smilie:  einfach ruhig auftreten, ruhig reden und gedankengnge erlutern, ohne zu schwafeln, dann klappt es auch. und ihr wisst gar nicht wie viel man vor angst erzhlen kann. und dass sympathikus sphinkteren kontrahieren lsst stimmt brigens tatschlich, ich bin kurz nach der notenvergabe fast explodiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## lft94

> Jau am ersten Tag wird mikroskopiert und Embryo geprft und am zweiten Tag dann Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio.


Das klingt ja bel  :Frown:  gleich zweimal hintereinander so ein Stress. Musst du dann beide Tage bestehen oder wie luft das? 
Ich werde dir Dienstag die Daumen drcken! Mittwoch bin ich selbst dran...

----------


## Anoulie

Photometrie, Gelelektrophorese & Co. -- seit einem halben bis ganzen Jahr nicht mal mehr dran gedacht, und jetzt darf ich mir das schn noch ins Gehirn lernen. Noch 36,5 Stunden.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Photometrie, Gelelektrophorese & Co. -- seit einem halben bis ganzen Jahr nicht mal mehr dran gedacht, und jetzt darf ich mir das schn noch ins Gehirn lernen. Noch 36,5 Stunden.


Aktuell 11 Stunden bis zur Schlacht bei mir.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Ich drck dir die Daumen. Bin fast neidisch, bei mir sinds noch 3 Tage und jede Menge Arbeit...  :Keks:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

daumen sind gedrckt. du schaffst das!!!! 


wir das zeugniss eigentlich auch per einschreiben verschickt?

----------


## auroraborealis

Ich Drcke auch die Daumen!

----------


## Matzexc1

Durchgefallen. BC 20min lang weiblicher zyklus,kein bisschen Molbio,in physio bei Auge alles durcheinandergeworfen(blackout>)

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Durchgefallen. BC 20min lang weiblicher zyklus,kein bisschen Molbio,in physio bei Auge alles durcheinandergeworfen(blackout>)


Hey. Das tut mir Leid fr dich.

Kopf oben behalten - Urlaub machen - abschalten. Wnsch dir alles Gute  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hey. Das tut mir Leid fr dich.
> 
> Kopf oben behalten - Urlaub machen - abschalten. Wnsch dir alles Gute


Danke,ich halte dir und allen die noch mssen die Daumen.

----------


## nie

> Durchgefallen. BC 20min lang weiblicher zyklus,kein bisschen Molbio,in physio bei Auge alles durcheinandergeworfen(blackout>)


Kopf hoch, Krone richten, Leben geht weiter  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

> Durchgefallen. BC 20min lang weiblicher zyklus,kein bisschen Molbio,in physio bei Auge alles durcheinandergeworfen(blackout>)


scheie.
wenn ein mal der wurm drin ist, dann kriegt man schnell einen blackout.. 
Macht nichts, nchstes Semester klappts dann bestimmt!  :Troest:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Matze ich hab noch ne Frage. Ich mach mir nmlich stndig gedanken mich vor Komilitonen zu "blamieren" ... Die Prfer sind mir "egal". Ist das schlimm ^^ ?

----------


## Matzexc1

> Matze ich hab noch ne Frage. Ich mach mir nmlich stndig gedanken mich vor Komilitonen zu "blamieren" ... Die Prfer sind mir "egal". Ist das schlimm ^^ ?


Definitiv nicht schlimm.Meine Kollegin und ich haben beim Essen festgestellt.Mit dem jeweiligen Thema des anderen wren wir besser gefahren. Sie hat ne 3-. Man kann sich nicht blamieren,die anderen haben hufig auch keine Ahnung.

----------


## Agrobacterium

Oh Gott, das tut mir wirklich Leid. Kann es aber nachvollziehen, htte es auch nicht hingekriegt. Hormone hab ich gar nicht mehr angeschaut, weil das noch nie geprft wurde, ich hoffe, die erwischen mich nicht mit meinem Unwissen. Ist ja meistens so, dass die Themen der anderen besser gewesen wren, aber was solls. Nicht dran denken, sondern froh sein, dass es erstmal rum ist und ausruhen. Ich wei, jeder Trost klingt hohl in dem Moment, aber das schriftliche hast du ja und mit gengend Zeit und ohne den Stress des schriftlichen klappts beim nchsten Mal sicher.  :Troest:

----------


## nie

> Matze ich hab noch ne Frage. Ich mach mir nmlich stndig gedanken mich vor Komilitonen zu "blamieren" ... Die Prfer sind mir "egal". Ist das schlimm ^^ ?


Davor hatte ich auch am meisten Angst und weils so schn ist, sind die anderen als alle mit einer 1 oder 2 raus -.-
Aber die waren mehr erschrocken darber, dass ich tatschlich durchgefallen bin als dass sie mich irgendwie ausgelacht htten. Die haben alle 3 noch versucht mich zu trsten und sich gar nicht getraut, sich richtig zu freuen, weshalb ich schon wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte. Und sie mgen mich immer noch^^

----------


## Matzexc1

> Oh Gott, das tut mir wirklich Leid. Kann es aber nachvollziehen, htte es auch nicht hingekriegt. Hormone hab ich gar nicht mehr angeschaut, weil das noch nie geprft wurde, ich hoffe, die erwischen mich nicht mit meinem Unwissen. Ist ja meistens so, dass die Themen der anderen besser gewesen wren, aber was solls. Nicht dran denken, sondern froh sein, dass es erstmal rum ist und ausruhen. Ich wei, jeder Trost klingt hohl in dem Moment, aber das schriftliche hast du ja und mit gengend Zeit und ohne den Stress des schriftlichen klappts beim nchsten Mal sicher.


Meine hat so einen Bldsinn auch noch nie gefragt,war auch meine Lcke.Das ganze Hypophyse-NNR System,Zyklus ist ja eher Physiologie,Vitamin D htte ich definitv gepackt. Ich wnsche euch allen viel Glck.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Des is ja dann noch doofer wenn alle 1-2-1 und man selbst raus ist ... oh man  :Frown: 

Klingt echt "psychisch anspruchsvoll" ^^

----------


## nie

> Klingt echt "psychisch anspruchsvoll" ^^


War sicher nicht der beste Tag meines Lebens^^ aber ich hab's ohne grere Schden berstanden und rckblickend kann man da nur sagen: Shit happens  :hmmm...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> War sicher nicht der beste Tag meines Lebens^^ aber ich hab's ohne grere Schden berstanden und rckblickend kann man da nur sagen: Shit happens


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hei Matze, das tut mir echt leid  :grrrr....:  Kenne das, wenn einem ein Blackout die Tour vermasselt. Aber Kopf hoch, im Mrz rockst du das Ding dann. Immerhin hast du das schriftliche schonmal weg.

----------


## ][truba][

Matze, kopf hoch! Immer schade wenn die Lcke getroffen wird aber manchmal ist das einfach so im Leben.
Die Welt geht davon noch lange nicht unter!

Keep smiling!

----------


## Anoulie

Liebes Kurzlehrbuch,
du magst es vielleicht fr hilfreich oder trstend halten, aber wenn du vor jedes meiner zu wiederholenden Kapitel schreibst, "Dieses Thema bereitet vielen Studenten Schwierigkeiten", dann finde ich das eher demotivierend (Niere, Blutgerinnung, Calciumregulation...).

Auerdem hab ich in 10,5 h Prfung und habe keins der Sinnesorgane (Neurophysiologie) wiederholt, weil ich die eigentlich ganz gut kann... aber berflogen htte ich das schon noch ganz gerne. Vielleicht geh ich gleich nur noch mal die Bahnen durch. Wnscht mir Glck!

----------


## lft94

> Liebes Kurzlehrbuch,
> du magst es vielleicht fr hilfreich oder trstend halten, aber wenn du vor jedes meiner zu wiederholenden Kapitel schreibst, "Dieses Thema bereitet vielen Studenten Schwierigkeiten", dann finde ich das eher demotivierend (Niere, Blutgerinnung, Calciumregulation...).
> 
> Auerdem hab ich in 10,5 h Prfung und habe keins der Sinnesorgane (Neurophysiologie) wiederholt, weil ich die eigentlich ganz gut kann... aber berflogen htte ich das schon noch ganz gerne. Vielleicht geh ich gleich nur noch mal die Bahnen durch. Wnscht mir Glck!


Daumen sind gedrckt!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Darber freue ich mich auch jedes Mal ganz besonders, oder "mit diesem Thema sollten Sie sich unbedingt intensiv auseinandersetzen, das ist ein absoluter Prfungsrenner". Na danke...

Ich denk an dich und drck dir die Daumen! Aber das schaffst du bestimmt, du bist ja eher noch eine der entspannteren in unserer psychisch geplagten Runde ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

> Liebes Kurzlehrbuch,
> du magst es vielleicht fr hilfreich oder trstend halten, aber wenn du vor jedes meiner zu wiederholenden Kapitel schreibst, "Dieses Thema bereitet vielen Studenten Schwierigkeiten", dann finde ich das eher demotivierend (Niere, Blutgerinnung, Calciumregulation...).
> 
> Auerdem hab ich in 10,5 h Prfung und habe keins der Sinnesorgane (Neurophysiologie) wiederholt, weil ich die eigentlich ganz gut kann... aber berflogen htte ich das schon noch ganz gerne. Vielleicht geh ich gleich nur noch mal die Bahnen durch. Wnscht mir Glck!


"Drck" Viel Erfolg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anoulie

> "Drck" Viel Erfolg


Danke euch allen!

Ja, es lief ganz gut, ich hab 'ne 2 bekommen, womit ich auch gerechnet hatte. Es war jetzt nicht das tollste Erlebnis, vor allem Physio, was eigentlich mein Lieblingsfach war, aber es war durchaus auszuhalten. 

So, mal schauen, ob es der Studienstiftung reicht. Wenn nicht, ist auch okay.

Jetzt erst mal die Freiheit genieen  :Smilie:  viel Erfolg noch an alle, denen die Mndliche noch bevorsteht: Ihr packt das! Ihr anderen: Geniet eure Ferien!  :Smilie:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Glckwunsch!  :Knuddel:

----------


## lft94

Von mir auch Glckwunsch. :Smilie:  bitte drckt mir morgen die Daumen. Ich habe so verdammte Angst.  :Frown:

----------


## amy-mia

Eintrag gelscht

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Erstmal Lernen gegen Apple-Keynote getauscht. Neues iPhone *_*

----------


## AK92

Ohjaa, ich glaube ich hol mir sogar das iWatch, ich find das echt cool.

----------


## Overshoot

hab den hype nie verstanden, gnstigste variante ist 700€ (!) und fr 128gb oder so 1000€- muss man sich mal vorstellen..davon kann man sich eine ps4, eine ps3 dazu paar spiele und noch ein flatscreen mit boxen frs wohnzimmer kaufen und man hat mehr von als ein bloes telefon- die konkurrenz ist schon viel weiter und apple hat gepennt- und deutlich gnstiger auch noch- aber nun gut wer 1000€ fr ein handy ausgeben will, solange es nicht mein geld ist  :Nixweiss:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Von mir auch Glckwunsch. bitte drckt mir morgen die Daumen. Ich habe so verdammte Angst.


Ich drck dir alle verfgbaren Daumen und Zehen. Ich hab jetzt noch 37,5 Stunden bis es fr mich zur Sache geht.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> hab den hype nie verstanden, gnstigste variante ist 700 (!) und fr 128gb oder so 1000- muss man sich mal vorstellen..davon kann man sich eine ps4, eine ps3 dazu paar spiele und noch ein flatscreen mit boxen frs wohnzimmer kaufen und man hat mehr von als ein bloes telefon- die konkurrenz ist schon viel weiter und apple hat gepennt- und deutlich gnstiger auch noch- aber nun gut wer 1000 fr ein handy ausgeben will, solange es nicht mein geld ist


Ich will hier auf keinen Fall ne Diskussion starten, aber mchte dennoch was dazu sagen:

Ich hatte ein Samsung Galaxy S2, dann ein iPhone 4S und nun ein Samsung Galaxy S4. Familie hat sonst nur iPhones. Bekannte meistens Samsung/HTC/etc. Das einzige Handy von mir, das keine Probleme gemacht hat war das iPhone, es ist einfach teuer, aber es "luft einfach so wie es soll ohne zu meckern" ^^. Samsung hat stndig Probleme ... Akku zu hei - es hngt - es strzt ab - viele Apps kommen erst in den Apple Store .. die Liste ist lang.

Wrde schon sagen, dass "wenn man das Geld hat", dass sich ein iPhone rentiert  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

Naja, mein iPhone (4) ist auch schonmal abgestrzt, daran wrde ich es also nicht festmachen. Auerdem ist es seit dem neusten iOS langsamer als vorher, find ich nicht so cool, aber es ist ja auch schon fast 4 Jahre alt - auf die Zeit gerechnet geht es dann ja wieder ;) aber nochmal wrde ich mir glaub ich kein iPhone holen.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Von mir auch Glckwunsch. bitte drckt mir morgen die Daumen. Ich habe so verdammte Angst.


*Drck* Wir alle sind in Gedanken bei dir und den anderen Prflingen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

bestanden, durch, fertig, tot

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation Sanguis!!! 
Und natrlich auch Gratulation an alle anderen die schon durch sind  :Smilie:

----------


## nevermind923

Super Sanguis! Bist in md oder? Kannst du vor dem groen chillen noch am altbekannten Ort berichten? Bin morgen dran, Panik Panik!

----------


## Agrobacterium

> Super Sanguis! Bist in md oder? Kannst du vor dem groen chillen noch am altbekannten Ort berichten? Bin morgen dran, Panik Panik!


Ich auch, aber wir schaffen das!  :Knuddel:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Sanguis!!!  ::-dance: 

Und natrlich weiterhin noch viel Erfolg fr alle, die es noch vor sich haben. Ihr rockt das!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Sanguis!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> bestanden, durch, fertig, tot


Nicht doch, glckwunsch und jetzt ordentlich feiern! Ausruhen kannst du von oktober bis januar..... Und da die schriftlichen Ergebnisse auch aushngen kannst du jetzt richtig party machen .....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke  :Grinnnss!: 
Tatsach Coxy..da musste ich jetzt erstmal gucken.....und ja das heit wohl: Vorklinik aus und vorbei fr immer!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Und damit Willkommen in der Klinik.......die eigentlich erst im 4.SJ beginnt  :hmmm...:  wie gesagt feiere schn...

----------


## mathematicus

Die Ergebnisse der schriftlichen Prfung sind schon da?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja die hngen hier aus, allerdings nur Platznummer und Note....

----------


## mathematicus

Reicht doch? Meine Uni soll mal hinmachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## lft94

BESTANDEN  :Smilie:  ich grinse schon die ganze Zeit und bin schon leicht angetrunken haha.  :Big Grin: . Ich denke an alle die noch mssen, aber es war wirklich nicht so schlimm!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Glckwunsch an alle die bestanden haben, viel Erfolg an alle, die noch bestehen werden und Kopf nicht hngen lassen an alle, bei denen es nicht geklappt hat!
Oh Gott ich hab noch nie so eine krasse Mdigkeit versprt, Bier und Sekt zeigen dezent ihre Wirkung..ich bin echt verweichlicht

----------


## fcv46

Hm... Auf der Seite vom IMPP steht noch nix... Aber geil, dass Ihr jetzt schon bescheid wisst! Schade, dass das nicht alle Unis anbieten. Angeblich gibt es erst frhestens nchste Woche bescheid. Bin frchterlich ungeduldig! ☺️

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Krass. WIr erfahren das immer erst, wenn das Semester schon luft...

----------


## fcv46

Oh Gott!! Das ist fr diejenigen, die zittern mssen, ja oberkacke! Ich find Ende September schon arg spt...

----------


## vyd15

Watt, es gibt schon schriftliche Ergebnisse? Knnt Ihr vielleicht auch schon sehen wieviele Fragen insgesamt gewertet wurden? Wre suuuuper zu wissen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

nope.

----------


## Matzexc1

Herzkichen Glckwunschan alle diees geschafft haben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

ich will jetzt sofort meine schriftlichen Ergebnisse haben ....  :Hh?:

----------


## Agrobacterium

Leute drckt mir die Daumen, ich bin heute dran...  :Frown:

----------


## lft94

> Leute drckt mir die Daumen, ich bin heute dran...


Wird gemacht! Viel Glck!

----------


## Svenja22

Schriftliche Ergebnisse sind online!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Auf der Seite des IMPP ist doch aber noch nichts? Meinst du in Gttingen oder was?

----------


## auroraborealis

Die Bestehensgrenze liegt bei 189 Punkten.
Herzlichen Glckwunsch, an alle, die es bis jetzt schon geschafft haben!

Und fr den Rest: Die Daumen bleiben gedrckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Svenja22

> Auf der Seite des IMPP ist doch aber noch nichts? Meinst du in Gttingen oder was?


http://impp.de/IMPP2010/Index.php?gt...i_nav=IndexNav

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

aah coolio, danke

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

shit hab ne 2. OMG was geht ab  :Smilie: ))

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

258 Punkte. Jetzt bin ich offiziell ein streber

----------


## Argininosuccinat

Habe auch 258  :Grinnnss!:  Woohoo!

----------


## nevermind923

Fett. Physikum vorbei und ich hab ne zwei. Ich geh feiern. Alle die noch ins mndliche mssen: Ihr packt das!

----------


## cmv96

Nur 258???

----------


## mathematicus

258 ist doch ne 2, was ist daran schlimm?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## flopun

Wie sehr weicht es denn von medilearn ab? Bin grad nicht zuhause und hatte ber 205..

----------


## mathematicus

Ich hatte jetzt einen Punkt mehr als in der ML-Dozentenauswertung und 1:1 das Ergebnis der statistischen Auswertung. War also sehr genau  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@cmv: ja leider nur 258 Punkte. bin echt am Boden zerstrt. am besten schmei ich das Studium. abi mit 2,0 physikum 2,0 ,falls  ich das studium schaffen sollte werd ich eh ein schlechter arzt

----------


## locumo123

So mndlich hinter mir. Ne 2. Der andere Prfling hat ne 4 bekommen und die anderen 2 sind durchgefallen..*brr

----------


## cmv96

258 ist ein bischen wenig oder?

----------


## mathematicus

258 Punkte sind doch eine 2, wieso sollte das wenig sein?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Do not feed the troll!

----------


## Agrobacterium

Durch!!!  :Jump:  :love:  :Guinness:  :Rock:

----------


## auroraborealis

Glckwunsch!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@sanguis: das macht aber gerade so spa. mir fallen soviele lustige kommentare ein

----------


## Argininosuccinat

Reiner Neugier, warum gab's dieses Jahr nur 14 Teilnehmer von Berlin?

----------


## Kandra

Berlin schreibt doch regulr wegen dem Modellstudiengang kein Physikum mehr oder. Dann werden das noch "Altlasten" sein ^^

----------


## Matzexc1

> Durch!!!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## nieou

Hey - hab ne 3 Schriftlich und gestern ne 4 im mndlichen Abgegriffen.

Schriftlich bin ich zufrieden - mndlich eher nicht. War ne ganz schne Vernichtung und hat sich einfach nicht gut angefhlt, ich war auch wirklich schlecht. Noch jemand solche "Probleme" und wie geht ihr damit um? Macht ihr euch mit ner 4 mndlich (die alles andere als unberechtigt war!) irgendwie Gedanken ber eure Performance in der Klinik? etc.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab ne 4 im mndlichen bekommen und finde sie alles andere als berechtigt. Aber ich bin einfach froh bestanden zu haben. Und nein, ich mach mir keinerlei Gedanken darum wie jemand meine Physikumsnote finden knnte. Ich rger mich nur ber den Prfer, dem ich die 4 zu verdanken habe.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

ist doch wurscht emilia! durch ist durch und gut is! 
 :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Tschacka, hauptsache durch! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## auroraborealis

Man muss auch im Hinterkopf behalten, dass mndliche Prfungen immer auch Glckssache sind. Je nach Prfer und dessen Tagesform kann man Glck oder Pech haben. Und selbst bei ein und dem selben Prfer kann man drin sitzen und jede Frage, die den anderen gestellt wird beantworten, nur wenn man dann selbst die erste Frage bekommt ist man aufgeschmissen.
Das sagt aber Null darber aus, wie gut man in der Klinik ist. Lass dich davon nicht verunsichern.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Hab ne 4 im mndlichen bekommen und finde sie alles andere als berechtigt. Aber ich bin einfach froh bestanden zu haben. Und nein, ich mach mir keinerlei Gedanken darum wie jemand meine Physikumsnote finden knnte. Ich rger mich nur ber den Prfer, dem ich die 4 zu verdanken habe.


Ich gratuliere dir herzlich :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Party:  :Top:  Freu dich. Meine Prferin(BC) kam mit weiblichen Zyklus,Androgensynthese, Steuerung durch Hypophyse,wollte dann wissen ob der Follikel komplett springt,oder ob was zurckbleibt,welche Zellen haben Aromataseaktivitt. Das machte sie 20min lang,das Ergebnis muss ich ja nicht mehr erwhnen.

Am besten war dann das am Ende: "Kommen wir nun zur Molekularbiologie. Hab ich dafr noch Zeit?" Antwort Vorsitzender: Nein,sie sind genau rechtzeitig fertig geworden

Ich hab ihr Cortisol erzhlt und gehofft sie steigt auf Transkription ein,aber nein.

Irgendwann sollte man merken das trotz nachbohren ,kein l zu finden ist

----------


## Natik92

Was ist da nur los? Ich habe Ende der Woche mndliche Prfung und kann mich seit Tagen nicht mehr dazu motivieren zu lernen...das ist doch zum  :kotzen: 
Und dabei ist das Ziel doch jetzt so nah...ich bleibe einfach positiv und rede mir ein, dass das schon klappen wird  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kennen wir alle...fhlst du dich denn gut vorbereitet?

----------


## Natik92

Sagen wir eher so mittelmig, aber eigentlich msste es zum Bestehen reichen. Bld ist nur, dass dieses Jahr bei meinen Prfern wieder neue Themen aufgetaucht sind, die ich jetzt natrlich noch nachholen muss...und bei dem Biochemiker reicht ein Kurzlehrbuch definitiv nicht und bei den anderen beiden bin ich mir nicht so sicher, so dass ich fast alles in den dicken Schinken nachgelesen habe. Allerdings wei ich die Details am nchsten Tag sowieso nicht mehr...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Oh man. 2 Tage vorher kommt dann doch die Panik...
- Warum habe ich so wenig gelernt ?
- Warum immer bis 9 ausgeschlafen ?
- Willst du wirklich Arzt werden ?
- das wird doch nicht besser nach dem Physikum ...
- warum studierst du berhaupt ...
- sind die anderen alle besser ... ?

Echt nervig. Eigentlich bin ich nicht so labil -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dafr, dass du im schriftlichen ne 2 hast, jammerst du echt viel..

----------


## LotF

ziemlich einfache Antworten:
- weil auch nicht mehr in den Kopf reingeht. 
- weil es sich ausgeschlafen besser lernt.
- ist doch egal, Physikum nicht zu machen wre so oder so dmlich.
- sagen aber alle...
- weil das Abi zu gut war um nicht zu studieren.
- oft ja, aber auch das ist doch nicht wichtig.

Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Danke man  :Smilie: !

Sanguis, habe nen Fehler gemacht. bei mir gelten nicht 314 sondern 318 Fragen damit habe ich mit 252 leider keine 2 mehr, weil die 252 gilt nur fr die 314. (richtig gedacht ^^)?

----------


## AK92

schlamm-catchen los!

----------


## Natik92

> Danke man !
> 
> Sanguis, habe nen Fehler gemacht. bei mir gelten nicht 314 sondern 318 Fragen damit habe ich mit 252 leider keine 2 mehr, weil die 252 gilt nur fr die 314. (richtig gedacht ^^)?


http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/NA/Index...dexNav&NAID=19

Unter dem Link kannst du angeben, was du bei den raus genommenen Fragen angekreuzt hast und dann werden dir die individuellen Notengrenzen angezeigt  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Danke dir :Smilie: 

Super, von den 6 eliminierten Aufgaben 5 richtige... damit gelten 319 und ich habe ne 3. Schade  :Frown:

----------


## mathematicus

> Danke dir
> 
> Super, von den 6 eliminierten Aufgaben 5 richtige... damit gelten 319 und ich habe ne 3. Schade


Hast du die 5 richtigen zu deiner Punktzahl (also die x richtigen von 314 Fragen, ohne die eliminierten) addiert? Ich hatte nmlich mit x/314 eine 2 und hatte alle eliminierten Aufgaben richtig, d.h. ich hatte dann x+6/320 Fragen und da immer noch ne 2. Sonst wrden sie es ja nicht "Nachteilsausgleich" nennen, fnde ich jedenfalls sehr merkwrdig  :Big Grin:  Edit: war bei mir auch knapp, deshalb hatte ich erst auch die Befrchtung, dass sich da gro was ndert durch die eliminierten Aufgaben.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Jop. hab 252 insgesamt bei geltenden 319. ^^

----------


## answerai

Weiss denn jemand wann die Ergebnisse der schriftlichen und die Zeugnisse kommen?

----------


## fcv46

Im Saarland gab es heute Post!

----------


## flopun

das sie das nicht deutschlandweit normen knnen. in mnchen wir zb weder irgendwas ausgehngt und die briefe werden es nchste woche gedruckt..

----------


## borzho

fr baden-w wurden die briefe gestern verschickt, hatte da heute angerufen, hoffentlich die kommen heute an in mannheim

----------


## Kaulquappchen

flopun - bist du sicher, dass die Briefe erst nchste Woche gedruckt werden?  :Oh nee...:  das knnen die doch nicht machen  :Traurig:

----------


## mathematicus

Gib doch einfach deine Lsungen bei der ML-Examensauswertung ein? Die Note der mndlichen kennst du dann ja und kannst entsprechend deine Gesamtnote berechnen^^

----------


## Kaulquappchen

Wrde ich ja gern, aber leider haben die Aufseher von Tag 1 mein Antwortheft verschmissen... -_-

----------


## mathematicus

Oh. Oder mal beim Prfungsamt deiner Uni anrufen und nachfragen? Die hatten bei uns dann auch die Ergebnisse vom schriftlichen, mehr als nein sagen knnen sie nicht^^

----------


## Kaulquappchen

Ich bezweifel ja stark, dass sie mir das Ergebnis telefonisch mitteilen drfen, sonst knnten sie sich ja nicht mehr retten vor Anrufern^^ aber du hast Recht, ein Versuch ist's wert!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

putziger name :3

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

So ich klink mich mal kurzzeitig aus. Bitte morgen 14 Uhr Daumen drcken...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Instinct: Ich werde am Strand liegen und ganz fest Drcken und meine besten Freundin auch. Danach trinken wir auf dich. Wir sehen uns im KliniK Frust

----------


## Joolz

> fr baden-w wurden die briefe gestern verschickt, hatte da heute angerufen, hoffentlich die kommen heute an in mannheim


Mein Zeugnis kam gestern, kommt ganz normal als Brief.

----------


## Natik92

Haha...wie unterschiedlich das doch ist. Manche haben schon ihr Zeugnis, whrend ich noch nichtmal den Brief ber das schriftliche Ergebnis habe  :Big Grin: 

Mal ne andere Sache...bitte sagt mir, dass es normal ist, sich am Tag vor der Prfung absolut dumm und unfhig zu fhlen, auch wenn man die letzten Tage ein gutes Gefhl hatte.

----------


## mathematicus

Ist normal. Mach am besten nichts mehr, guck noch nen Film/Serie o.., geh mit Freunden essen und dann rechtzeitig ins Bett.  :Smilie:

----------


## Natik92

> Ist normal. Mach am besten nichts mehr, guck noch nen Film/Serie o.., geh mit Freunden essen und dann rechtzeitig ins Bett.


Danke  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab meine Mndliche leider auch verbockt. Es war einfach nur schlimm, totales Blackout  :keule: 
Abgesehen von meinem luftig leer gepusteten Hirn (die htten mich wirklich nicht bestehen lassen knnen) waren die Prfer auch dermaen abartig, dass ich noch immer Gnsehaut von der Situation bekomme.  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Habs dir zwar schon gesagt..aber im Frhjahr packst du das! Da bin ich felsenfest von berzeugt! Mach dich nicht fertig, spar dir die Energie fr die Klinik, wir warten dort auf dich  :Knuddel:

----------


## Jemine

Das ist lieb, danke... Mal sehen, wie ich das alles jetzt bewerkstellige, noch keinen Plan...

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich hab meine Mndliche leider auch verbockt. Es war einfach nur schlimm, totales Blackout 
> Abgesehen von meinem luftig leer gepusteten Hirn (die htten mich wirklich nicht bestehen lassen knnen) waren die Prfer auch dermaen abartig, dass ich noch immer Gnsehaut von der Situation bekomme.


 :Knuddel: 

Sind wir beide dann zusammen im Frhjahr. Wenn du die abartigsten prfer hattest bist du sie wahrscheinlich komplett los,zumindest ist das blich. Ich hatte meinen Blackout in Physio und eine Nuss in BC die ein Problem mit mir hatte.

Ich mach es jetzt so: Urlaub bis Oktober,Prpkurs bremsen und Physiopraktika begleiten und ab November geht es wieder an die Bcher.

----------


## Jemine

Im Vorfeld hab ich mich eigentlich ber meine Prferkombi gefreut aber es war dann irgendwie doch voll daneben. Aber wie gesagt, den Groteil hab ich mir selbst zuzuschreiben, weil ich nix mehr auf die Reihe bekommen habe  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Im Vorfeld hab ich mich eigentlich ber meine Prferkombi gefreut aber es war dann irgendwie doch voll daneben. Aber wie gesagt, den Groteil hab ich mir selbst zuzuschreiben, weil ich nix mehr auf die Reihe bekommen habe


Ich hab meine Prferkombi auch fr toll gehalten(wurde auch von mehreren besttigt). Blackout beim Thema Auge,der Ncl.caudatus kam mir nicht mehr und ber BC breite ich jetzt den Mantel des Schweigens. Wobei Anatomie und Physio die Prfer fair und supernett waren.

Wir holen uns dann den cand.med. beim nchsten Mal.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Jemine Kopf hoch, kurz rgern ein paar Monate abspannen und dann im Frhjahr den Schei durchziehen...

----------


## nie

Habe mich grad selbst innerhalb von Sekunden von "langsam wird's, dir fllt schon zu allem was ein" zu "ohmeingottohmeingott, das schaff ich nieeeee" gebracht. 
Hab noch 5 Tage und eigentlich nen ganz gute berblick aber man kommt ja auf die absurdesten Konstrukte und gerade finden sich in meinem Kopf wieder ne Menge SuperGau-Situationen -.- 

Mndliche Prfungen sind echt nichts fr mich, das ist mir alles viel zu unberechenbar.

----------


## Natik92

Ich mag auch keine mndlichen Prfungen und schon gar nicht, wenn es wichtige Prfungen sind...
Wenn ich im schriftlchen eine Frage zum Basiswissen nicht beantworten konnte, wars vllig egal - ein Punkt weniger und gut ist.
Wenn ich allerdings im mndlichen bei so einer Frage mal ein Blackout habe oder irgendwas durch einander schmeie, bin ich direkt unten durch  :Nixweiss: 
Aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Prfer auch nur Menschen sind und wissen, dass wir nervs sind und dann auch mal ein Auge zudrcken und helfen. Zumindest steht in den Protokollen hufiger mal, dass sie einem auch mal auf die Sprnge helfen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

bestanden. 3. fick und fertig. htte ich nie gedacht. Danke fr eure Untersttuzung  :Smilie: ))

----------


## mathematicus

Glckwunsch! Ich hoffe, du bist schon betrunken?! :P

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Champagner is auf und ich verabschiede mich mal vom Handy  :Smilie:

----------


## mandela89

Vorab hoffe ich das Ihr alle das Physikum erfolgreich abgeschlossen habt. Den Leuten die die mndliche noch vor sich haben drcke ich die Daumen.  Habe mich schon lnger nicht hier im Forum bettigt, da bei mir schwerwiegende private Probleme aufgetreten sind. Hoffe ihr knnt mir Ratschlge geben. Nun zu meiner Geschichte, habe im mrz 2014 das erste mal das Physikum absolviert, die schriftliche prfung habe ich ohne Probleme bestanden, jedoch bin ich nicht bei der mndlichen erschienen, da Sie leider einen Tag nach meiner schriftlichen stattgefunden hat und ich ein Fach nmlich Histologie berhaupt nicht konnte was im schriftlichen ohne Probleme ausgeglichen werden konnte, aber fr das mndliche hatte ich Bedenken mich zu blamieren und bin einfach nicht erschienen, so dass mir ein fehlversuch angerechnet wurde.

Ich dachte mir egal in ca 5 monaten ist es wieder soweit dann packst du das mit links, habe dann bereits ende juni voller motivation mit dem lernen begonnen und am 14 juli ich kann mich noch genau an das Datum erinnern, gab es eine fr mich grauenvolle Nachricht nmlich das mein Bruder an Kehlkopfkrebs erkrankt ist. Fr mich und meine Familie ist eine Welt zusammengebrochen, die rzte meinten er htte noch ca. 2 jahre vielleicht auch weniger. Er ist noch so jung und hat eine kleine Tochter, zudem hat er seit 5 jahren mit dem rauchen aufgehrt, ich bin einfach am boden zerstrt. Bis mitte august war ich bei meiner familie und habe versucht meinen eltern beistand zu leisten. Dann meinten meine Eltern und auch mein kranker Bruder das sie dennoch gerne wollen, dass ich das Physikum erfolgreich absolviere. Mein Bruder betonte wie wichtig es ihm ist, dass ich mein Studium nicht schleifen lasse und ich unsere Eltern wenigstens ein wenig glcklich machen knne.

Somit habe ich versucht das Lernen aufzunehmen ca mitte august und es ging gar nichts, habe mich permanent in krebsforen aufgehalten und konnte mich berhaupt nicht konzentrieren. Dann erhielt ich die Einladund zur mndlichen Prfung die am 25. september stattfinden wird. Ich habe es bis heute nicht geschafft mich richtig aufzuraffen und fhle mich ausgelaugt und leer und bin voller Trauer. Meiner Familie erzhle ich natrlich, dass alles gut luft da sie schon genug Probleme haben.

Habe mich nun entschieden nicht zur mndlichen zu erscheinen, da ich wirklich nicht optimal vorbereitet bin und mich total schlecht fhle, will aber diesesmal definitiv entschuldigt fehlen, so dass mir nicht erneut ein Fehlversuch angerechnet wird. Ich will niemals in die Situation gelangen zum dritten Versuch antreten zu mssen, der Druck wre dann viel zu gro. Das habe ich mir zu beginn des studiums geschworen. Daher muss ich unbedingt ein rztliches Attest dem lpa in niedersachsen zuschicken, so dass mir kein Fehlversuch angerechnet wird. Diesbezglich wollte ich euch um hilfe bitten und nach euren Erfahrungen fragen. Ist es den berhaupt Pflicht ein amtsrztliches Attest vorzulegen? Denn in der Einladung steht " Der Rcktritt bedarf der Genehmigung durch das Lpa.Den wichtigen Grund mssen Sie schriftlich unverzglich dem Lpa mitteilen.Eine krankheitsbedingte Prfungsunfhigkeit muss durch das unverzgliche Zusenden eines rtzlichen Attestes mit Diagnose nachgewiesen werden. Auerdem muss auf dem rztlichen Attest Ihre Prfungsunfhigkeit ausdrcklich vermerkt sein" Ich kann natrlich nun schlecht beim lpa anrufen und nachfragen, daher meine Frage an euch ob es ein absolutes Muss ist. Mein Hausarzt wei ber meine _Situation bescheid und auf seine Untersttzung kann ich zhlen, da er auch mein Bruder kennt und mit seiner Lage vertraut ist. 

Nehmen wir an ich msste zum amtsarzt, muss ich dann am prfungstag bei ihm erscheinen oder geht es schon einen Tag vorher ? und wie realistisch ist es ein Attest zu erhalten ? Stimmt es zudem das das lpa sogar bei einem anruft, sobald sie das Attest erhalten? Das wre nmlich auch ein Problem, da ich beim lpa die aderesse meiner Eltern und deren rufnummer angegeben habe. Na ja ihr merkt ich bin total verwirrt und habe jetzt auch einen mega langen Text zusammengefasst, das tut mir echt leid, aber ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen knnt.

----------


## mandela89

Vorab hoffe ich das Ihr alle das Physikum erfolgreich abgeschlossen habt. Den Leuten die die mndliche noch vor sich haben drcke ich die Daumen.  Habe mich schon lnger nicht hier im Forum bettigt, da bei mir schwerwiegende private Probleme aufgetreten sind. Hoffe ihr knnt mir Ratschlge geben. Nun zu meiner Geschichte, habe im mrz 2014 das erste mal das Physikum absolviert, die schriftliche prfung habe ich ohne Probleme bestanden, jedoch bin ich nicht bei der mndlichen erschienen, da Sie leider einen Tag nach meiner schriftlichen stattgefunden hat und ich ein Fach nmlich Histologie berhaupt nicht konnte was im schriftlichen ohne Probleme ausgeglichen werden konnte, aber fr das mndliche hatte ich Bedenken mich zu blamieren und bin einfach nicht erschienen, so dass mir ein fehlversuch angerechnet wurde.

Ich dachte mir egal in ca 5 monaten ist es wieder soweit dann packst du das mit links, habe dann bereits ende juni voller motivation mit dem lernen begonnen und am 14 juli ich kann mich noch genau an das Datum erinnern, gab es eine fr mich grauenvolle Nachricht nmlich das mein Bruder an Kehlkopfkrebs erkrankt ist. Fr mich und meine Familie ist eine Welt zusammengebrochen, die rzte meinten er htte noch ca. 2 jahre vielleicht auch weniger. Er ist noch so jung und hat eine kleine Tochter, zudem hat er seit 5 jahren mit dem rauchen aufgehrt, ich bin einfach am boden zerstrt. Bis mitte august war ich bei meiner familie und habe versucht meinen eltern beistand zu leisten. Dann meinten meine Eltern und auch mein kranker Bruder das sie dennoch gerne wollen, dass ich das Physikum erfolgreich absolviere. Mein Bruder betonte wie wichtig es ihm ist, dass ich mein Studium nicht schleifen lasse und ich unsere Eltern wenigstens ein wenig glcklich machen knne.

Somit habe ich versucht das Lernen aufzunehmen ca mitte august und es ging gar nichts, habe mich permanent in krebsforen aufgehalten und konnte mich berhaupt nicht konzentrieren. Dann erhielt ich die Einladund zur mndlichen Prfung die am 25. september stattfinden wird. Ich habe es bis heute nicht geschafft mich richtig aufzuraffen und fhle mich ausgelaugt und leer und bin voller Trauer. Meiner Familie erzhle ich natrlich, dass alles gut luft da sie schon genug Probleme haben.

Habe mich nun entschieden nicht zur mndlichen zu erscheinen, da ich wirklich nicht optimal vorbereitet bin und mich total schlecht fhle, will aber diesesmal definitiv entschuldigt fehlen, so dass mir nicht erneut ein Fehlversuch angerechnet wird. Ich will niemals in die Situation gelangen zum dritten Versuch antreten zu mssen, der Druck wre dann viel zu gro. Das habe ich mir zu beginn des studiums geschworen. Daher muss ich unbedingt ein rztliches Attest dem lpa in niedersachsen zuschicken, so dass mir kein Fehlversuch angerechnet wird. Diesbezglich wollte ich euch um hilfe bitten und nach euren Erfahrungen fragen. Ist es den berhaupt Pflicht ein amtsrztliches Attest vorzulegen? Denn in der Einladung steht " Der Rcktritt bedarf der Genehmigung durch das Lpa.Den wichtigen Grund mssen Sie schriftlich unverzglich dem Lpa mitteilen.Eine krankheitsbedingte Prfungsunfhigkeit muss durch das unverzgliche Zusenden eines rtzlichen Attestes mit Diagnose nachgewiesen werden. Auerdem muss auf dem rztlichen Attest Ihre Prfungsunfhigkeit ausdrcklich vermerkt sein" Ich kann natrlich nun schlecht beim lpa anrufen und nachfragen, daher meine Frage an euch ob es ein absolutes Muss ist. Mein Hausarzt wei ber meine _Situation bescheid und auf seine Untersttzung kann ich zhlen, da er auch mein Bruder kennt und mit seiner Lage vertraut ist. 

Nehmen wir an ich msste zum amtsarzt, muss ich dann am prfungstag bei ihm erscheinen oder geht es schon einen Tag vorher ? und wie realistisch ist es ein Attest zu erhalten ? Stimmt es zudem das das lpa sogar bei einem anruft, sobald sie das Attest erhalten? Das wre nmlich auch ein Problem, da ich beim lpa die aderesse meiner Eltern und deren rufnummer angegeben habe. Na ja ihr merkt ich bin total verwirrt und habe jetzt auch einen mega langen Text zusammengefasst, das tut mir echt leid, aber ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen knnt.

----------


## StuartProwerFaktor

Ich wrds erst einmal mit der Wahrheit probieren. Es ist ja vllig normal und nachvollziehbar, dass es dir nicht gut geht. Und die Leute beim LPA sind ja auch nur Menschen, wenn man da jetzt nicht gerade an ein "Schmuckstck des ffentlichen Dienstes" gert, werden die einen Prfungsrcktritt vermutlich sogar bewilligen. 

Mal angenommen sie tun das nicht, dann halt paar Tage vorher zum Amtsarzt, dem die Situation schildern (ich wre da durchaus ehrlich an deiner Stelle) und wenn du an einen guten Arzt gertst, dann wird der das vermutlich abnicken. Ob die sich dann was denken oder nicht (aufgrund deines vorherigen, hypothetisch nicht erfolgreichen Antrags) ist ja absolut egal, denn ein gltiges Attest ist quasi die hchste Karte die du ausspielen kannst. 

Ich nehme mal an, du kannst schon voher zum Amtsarzt, denn wenn abzusehen ist, dass die Zeit der Krankschreibung das Physikum beinhaltet, dann ist der Gang ja eh obligatorisch.

Soweit ich wei MUSS es amtsrztlich sein, der Punkt mit der Diagnose im Attest ist zwar juristisch etwas heikel, aber ich wrd das LPA ohne Not auch nicht verrgern wollen ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich wrde mich da meinem Vorredner absolut anschlieen. Ehrlich wrt am lngsten und in deiner Situation ist es absolut menschlich gerade keinen Nerv auf Physikum zu haben.

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg dir!!

----------


## LotF

Ehrlichkeit und Hoffnung auf Menschlichkeit bei ffentlichen Einrichtungen, na ich wei ja nicht, ob das so eine gute Idee ist...

----------


## Kaulquappchen

Also zunchst einmal: Als ich mich Krankschreiben lie wurde mir gesagt dass ich, da es das erste Mal ist, lediglich ein Attest vom Hausarzt brauche. Die Dame vom Prfungsamt, bei der ich angerufen habe, meinte, dass ein Amtsrztliches Attest erst ab dem zweiten Mal "Entschuldigt fehlen" ntig ist. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das bei jedem Prfungsamt anders, von daher wrde ich dir auch raten einfach mal bei deinem Prfungsamt anzurufen und nachzufragen... Wie gesagt, das sind alles Menschen. Auch die Amtsrzte, also da musst du schon an einen kompletten Idioten geraten, damit er dir deine Situation nicht absegnet. Vor allem verdienen die Amtsrzte ja gerade mit der Attestausstellerei ihr Geld, und ihnen persnlich ist es letztlich vllig egal ob du jetzt am Physikum teilnimmst oder nicht, von daher werden meines Wissens nach auch Atteste fr deutlich weniger ernste Grnde ausgestellt. So oder so, wrde ich dir raten dich zu erkundigen ob ein Amtsarzt berhaupt ntig ist und in beiden Fllen bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Wenn jemand einen guten Grund hat, das Physikum zu schieben, dann du.
Ich wnsche dir alles alles Gute!

----------


## KirstenP

Schlimme Geschichte. Klr das morgen ab! Noch hast Du eine knappe Woche, um das zu regeln. Aber wenn da keiner Verstndnis fr hat bzw. eine Krankmeldung aus psychischen Grnden oder dergleichen ausstellt, dann wei ich es auch nicht. Ich wnsche Deiner Familie, insbesondere Deinem Bruder ganz viel Kraft!

----------


## Breteken

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage.. Jeder meiner 3 Mitprflinge aus dem mndlichen hat heute sein Zeugnis zugeschickt bekommen, ich jedoch nichts. Ist das normal? Oder sollte ich da besser anrufen?
Falls einer Bescheid wei, bin dankbar fr Infos  :Smilie:

----------


## nie

Endspuuuurt! Noch 4 1/2 Tage, dann bin ich auch endlich dran. Kommt dann noch einer nach mir oder kann wir danach aufrumen und das Physikum fr dieses Semester abschlieen?

Heute noch die letzten Lcken gefllt und jetzt heits Hardcorewiederholen bis Dienstag und hoffen, dass genug im Hirn bleibt. Fr mich jetzt auch wesentlich besser seit ich wei, dass mein absoluter Alptraum definitiv nicht eintreten wird. Gibts zwar trotzdem noch genug Horrorszenarien aber die blende ich mal aus.

----------


## Joolz

Das kann schon mal sein,dass bei dem ein oder anderen die Post mal nen Tag spter kommt. Kommt bestimmt morgen, wenn nicht kannst du immer noch anrufen.

----------


## mandela89

Zunchst einmal vielen Dank fr eure zahlreichen Ratschlge.  Mit der Wahrheit werde ich es wohl eher nicht probieren. Denn das kann auch nach hinten los gehen was soll ich machen wenn man es nicht akzeptieren bzw mir nicht glauben sollte. Daher werde ich einen Tag vor der Prfung meinen Hausarzt besuchen der mir ein Attest ausstellen wird und dann zum amtsarzt gehen und dann das lpa kontaktieren. Ich glaube damit bin ich aufder sicheren Seite, hoffe ich zumindest.

----------


## flopun

Wrde auch nicht die wahrheit sagen, da du schon unmittelbar betroffen bist, aber nicht als person selbst und es doch schon bisschen her ist, vielleicht nicht fr deine gefhlslage aber fr das prfungsamt...
Das muss man denke ich beim amt relativ gefhlslos sehen, die haben kein mitleid...und du selber bist ja nicht krank, also spiel lieber irgendwas vor...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Oh Gott - ich werd nimmer nchtern dieses Jahr :O

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

wow...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Lass mich raten, du findest "Oh Gott - ich werd nimmer nchtern dieses Jahr :O" unter dem Post mit dem Krebs nicht lustig ?

.... soll hier deswegen der ganze Spa raus ? also aus dem Thread

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

nein, ich find den post generell unlustig/unntig. das mit dem krebs hatte ich gar nicht auf dem schirm

----------


## Matzexc1

> nein, ich find den post generell unlustig/unntig. das mit dem krebs hatte ich gar nicht auf dem schirm


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## AK92

> Oh Gott - ich werd nimmer nchtern dieses Jahr :O


Haha, klar wirst du das  :Big Grin:  Ich war nach der mndlichen noch voll geschockt und hab dann als allererstes alles gekauft, was ich unbedingt essen wollte an dem tag, und das war verdaaammmt viel  :Big Grin:  war glaub ich auch gut so, weil am abend dann die getrnke dazu kamen  :Big Grin:  ich glaub ich hab danach 2 tage durchgeschlafen :P

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

oh ja - gefhlte 5 Kilo schwerer  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

> Oh Gott - ich werd nimmer nchtern dieses Jahr :O


ich fand den Kommentar witzig  ::-oopss: 
gratuliere euch physikumsbestehern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nie

hab's dann heute auch endlich geschafft und bin vermutlich erstmal 5 Kilo leichter geworden als mir all die Steine vom Herzen gefallen sind.... 
Boah, was bin ich froh, dass das endlich vorbei ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Meinen herzlichsten Glckwunsch! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> hab's dann heute auch endlich geschafft und bin vermutlich erstmal 5 Kilo leichter geworden als mir all die Steine vom Herzen gefallen sind.... 
> Boah, was bin ich froh, dass das endlich vorbei ist


Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## nie

danke  :Smilie:

----------


## lft94

Ich habe heute endlich mein Zeugnis bekommen  ::-stud: .  Allerdings finde ich meine Ergebnismitteilung etwas merkwrdig...ich habe von den raus genommenen Fragen 5 richtig - so sagt es auch dieser Rechner auf der Seite des Impp. Nun steht aber in meinem Brief das nur 314 Fragen gewertet werden und somit wurden die 5 punkte einfach nicht eingerechnet. Warum? Es ndert sich fr mich nichts, es geht nicht ums Bestehen oder die Note. Ich finde es einfach nur komisch und es interessiert mich  :hmmm...:

----------


## sailor1989

War bei mir dasselbe. Hatte alles 6 davon richtig, mein ergebnis ist aber ohne die sechs und von 314.

----------


## Joolz

Ist bei mir auch so. Wird das evtl nur gezhlt wenn dir sonst ein Nachteil entstehen wrde? 
Ich dachte eigentlich auch immer jeder hat ne individuelle Maximalpunktzahl..

----------


## LotF

soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist dies nur relevant, wenn man durch die Elimination nicht bestanden htte, ohne diese aber schon:
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=44549

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

heute zurck aus dem all in Urlaub. Mega braun geworden, mehr in 2 Wochen mehr getrunken als im gesamten Jahr und mein Zeugnis is da  :bhh:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> heute zurck aus dem all in Urlaub. Mega braun geworden, mehr in 2 Wochen mehr getrunken als im gesamten Jahr und mein Zeugnis is da


Meins noch nicht, unsere nette Dame vom Prfungsamt war im Urlaub  :Frown:

----------


## nie

meins war nach knapp einer Woche schon da. htte ich jetzt echt nicht mit gerechnet. 
bin aber froh, dass ich's jetzt schriftlich hab, jetzt gibt's da wirklich nichts mehr zu rtteln. 

Bin gerade bisschen froh, dass ich arbeite gehe. Sonst wrde ich wohl in einem postphysikumkoma auf dem Sofa versumpfen.... ^^

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Morgen Einfhrung Klinik *_*

----------


## Jemine

Ach, hast du Physikum doch bestanden? ^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bestimmt nur ganz knapp  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Auch ein schlechter Student besteht mal ein Examen. War der schlechteste der Gruppe vor 3 Wochen aber hat knapp gereicht ja  :Smilie:

----------


## locumo123

Beim mir gehts am Montag mit der Einfhrung Klinik los. Und dann darf ich gleich mal Lebensretter spielen. (Erste rztliche Hilfe&Notfallmedizin) Ein 24h Block Hurra.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

was? wir hatten am 2. schon Einfhrung und jetzt hab ich schon die 1. Woche hinter mir mit 3 weiter Einfhrungen und sonst vollem programm :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Ich freu mich ja schon auf meine Tutorenttigkeit in unserem U-Kurs

----------

